#xubuntu 2007-08-27
<s-x-u> but why is it that one thinkpad works and another not did they change hardware or something inside the same model
<tetragon> IBM does multiple variants of models
<tetragon> Now, where does Ubuntu put the usual kernel framebuffer mode docs?
<s-x-u> you already send an email to ibm it is a great supporter of unix and linux so maybe you get help ?
<tetragon> For a thinkpad "Designed for Microsoft Windows Me"?
<s-x-u> i search on your own qeustion
<tetragon> I've referred to this file on Debian systems in the past
<atarinox> any good games in the repos that would run on my older 600mhz/128mb laptop?
<tetragon> atarinox: nethack
<s-x-u> many bugs in launch pad on your quest...
<atarinox> is that a hacking simulation game?
<tetragon> atarinox: Nope
<tetragon> atarinox: And the console build is much better than the tiled ones
<atarinox> ok ill give it a try
<atarinox> any others you can think of?
<cheeseboy> The following packages have been kept back:
<cheeseboy> i get that wen i try apt-get upgrade
<tetragon> There's always the assortment in the bsdgames package
<cheeseboy> what do i do?
<tetragon> cheeseboy: What are you trying to do?
<s-x-u> tetragon: what is the exact model im looking on the ibm site
<cheeseboy> apt-get upgrade ..
<tetragon> cheeseboy: What, precisely, are you trying to do?  What are your objectives?
<tetragon> s-x-u: 1161-45U
<TheSheep> atarinox: battle for Wesnoth
<TheSheep> atarinox: excellent game
<cheeseboy> tetragon: update all my aps ..
<TheSheep> atarinox: you can also get the snes, gameboy and gameboy advance emulators
<tetragon> cheeseboy: As you would see from the manpage apt-get(8), packages that are held back would require changes to the status of another package.  What to do about that is also contained in the manpage
<atarinox> TheSheep: there are emulators in the repos?
<TheSheep> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<tetragon> Ah, found a copy of the file I was looking for
<TheSheep> !info snes9x
<ubotu> Package snes9x does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info snes9x-sdl
<ubotu> Package snes9x-sdl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> !info visualboyadvance
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-6 (feisty), package size 581 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<TheSheep> !info mednafen
<ubotu> mednafen: multi-platform emulator, including NES, GB/A, Lynx, PC Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-1 (feisty), package size 1105 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<TheSheep> atarinox: etc. you get amiga, atari and zx spectrum too
<atarinox> TheSheep: cool, thanks ill check em out
<s-x-u> tetragon: is this correct ? http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=116145u&sitestyle=lenovo
<tetragon> s-x-u: Yes
<s-x-u> already have the latest bios ?
<s-x-u> it is all win stuff:-(
<tetragon> s-x-u: And Me was blown away a couple days ago
<tetragon> s-x-u: I have it booting, but nothing involving graphics works at this point
<s-x-u> And Me was blown away a couple days ago ....... where ?
<tetragon> Windows ME
<s-x-u> ok
<s-x-u> so win has also problems with your machine ?
<tetragon> I have no idea.  This isn't my machine
<s-x-u> you can at least(?) ask a question about installing xubutu 7.04 on that site and also blame them that it doesnt work out of the box
<tetragon> s-x-u: This laptop likely went out of production before Ubuntu even existed.
<s-x-u> ibm is a big supporter of unix linux so maybe they help because of bad publicity ...
<s-x-u> :-D
<tetragon> What, that an OS that's a few years newer than some out-of-production hardware doesn't work without some tweaks?  I don't think that their older Thinkpads are their highest priority
<s-x-u> dont think that intelligent play the stupid customer :)
<s-x-u> what do you have to loose ?
<s-x-u> hihi
<tetragon> I think I'll handle this my way.  First disable X, then fix the X config.  I could hardly care less about boot splashes
<s-x-u> you do that you report here ? im readding
<tetragon> ?  When did less start displaying colour when viewing manpages?
<bigfuzzyjesus> tetragon, no idea, i never really read manpages :D
<s-x-u> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?less
<tetragon> s-x-u: I generally disable stuff like colour, as it doesn't always travel well across terminals
<tetragon> Anyhow, X is working now that I switched the driver from vesa to trident
<s-x-u> hey...
<tetragon> Since this laptop appears to have difficulties with vesa graphics, I'll simply disable the bootsplash.
<s-x-u> it has a trident cyberblade in it reading de specs
<tetragon> s-x-u: Why do you think I switched to trident?
<s-x-u> you also readed the specs ? :)
<s-x-u> so you can boot and you have a gui and you can install ?
<tetragon> s-x-u: I booted and installed a couple days ago
<tetragon> It was just convincing the install to boot and work
<tetragon> I'm still working on the getting the install to work
<s-x-u> ok that is the story bad memory mixed with other stories
<s-x-u> what is the next problem you are facing ?
<tetragon> The little desktop "niceties" that some people like, such as bringing up the network interface without using a terminal
<s-x-u> and make a bookmark to the linux tutorials for beginners ?
<tetragon> And testing out all the hardware
<s-x-u> im boring and i need to sleep i have to work tomorrow so i leave this nice channel / the thinkpad owner should buy suppport contract by you ;-)
<s-x-u> thanks for the nice story and happy about to know it works for so far after all the problems
<s-x-u> zzz...
<cheeseboy> http://rafb.net/p/jqPX1t17.html anyone know how id fix that?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: run 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start'
<cheeseboy> TheSheep didnt help
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what did it say?
<cheeseboy> nothing
<TheSheep> that's weird
<cheeseboy> TheSheep i dont even have a printer but i still cant purge it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I guess you could hack a little -- look into /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.postrem and comment out the line that fails
<pilibeen> i'm having trouble changing read/write permissions on a mount point i created for my local network.../media/network. whether i try as user or root i still get permission denied
<TheSheep> pilibeen: maybe the remote host doesn't allow you to change the permissions?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.postrem is empty
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: maybe .prerm then
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it's rm, not rem, sorry
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: handle with care
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: comment out this http://rafb.net/p/R7mfuD78.html ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: yes
<TheSheep> make sure the cupsys is not running
<TheSheep> before uninstalling it
<cheeseboy> so comment it oout then purge cupsys?
<TheSheep> comment it out, then make sure it's not running (kill it manually if it is), then purge cupsys
<cheeseboy> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--purge):
<cheeseboy>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<cheeseboy>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<TheSheep> well
<TheSheep> reinstall :)
<cheeseboy> then i get the error i pastebined u] 
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: even after commenting out these lines?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: yes
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: did you save?
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> want me to pastebin you the whole edited file?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it's exactly the same error?
<TheSheep> yes, please
<cheeseboy> http://rafb.net/p/1HcB4A17.html
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: is there also a postrm?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: yes
<TheSheep> but the error says clearly: pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<cheeseboy> yes..
<TheSheep> maybe the script is cached somewhere? :/
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: how would i tell :/
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: are you sure the new error is exactly the same as the old one?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I mean http://rafb.net/p/jqPX1t17.html
<cheeseboy> yes
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: try commenting out the whole script
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: now i get chown: cannot access `/var/run/cups': No such file or directory
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: create it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: wait, in which script?
<cheeseboy> pre-installation
<cheeseboy> but making dir seems to be working
<TheSheep> great
<TheSheep> what script did such a mess of cups?
<TheSheep> automatix?
<cheeseboy> gusty
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you interrputed installation of packages/
<TheSheep> ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it was actually missing files
<cheeseboy> i had a power failure during upgrade
<cheeseboy> woot more errors with different packages now
<TheSheep> yup
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I guess it doesn't count as stable anymore
<cheeseboy> i gotten through like 1/4 the packages
<cheeseboy> its like a puzzle
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: not all errors were detected
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: dpkg only checks for exsitence, not if the file was truncated
<cheeseboy> woot more fun
<xjkx> Do you people agree that the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is just the xfce/gnome ?
<TheSheep> xjkx: no, it laso differs in colors
<TheSheep> xjkx: and the default set of applications
<TheSheep> plus, #ubuntu is much busier and harder to get help there :P
<cheeseboy> even wen i used ubuntu i came here :-P
<xjkx> TheSheep: I use xubuntu, what do you think will happen if i run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ? Will i lose xfce/this default set of applications?
<cheeseboy> no u wont
<TheSheep> xjkx: no
<TheSheep> xjkx: you will just get a lot of addtitional applications
<xjkx> Then i'd have both xubuntu and ubuntu?
<xjkx> :o
<TheSheep> xjkx: well, some -gtk versions may be replaced with -gnome ones, I'm not sure
<TheSheep> yes, you can
<TheSheep> you can also add kubuntu to the mix
<xjkx> :O
<TheSheep> xjkx: then you can select at the login screen which one you want to login to
<xjkx> TheSheep: I am afraid of doing that, because when I run apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop it will understand I want to remove some gtk applications, and maybe it removes some of my xubuntu appl :P
<TheSheep> xjkx: no, it looks at the dependencies
<xjkx> Uhmm sounds like I should give it a try :>
<TheSheep> xjkx: xubuntu-desktop depends on the default xubuntu applications, as long as you don't uninstall it, none of these should be removed
<cheeseboy> i just got my ubuntu cds today :)
<TheSheep> xjkx: in the worst case, you can install them back, right?
<xjkx> How long did it take cheeseboy ?
<cheeseboy> and they came with stickers :)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: with stickers?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: cool
<cheeseboy> 3 weeks
<xjkx> TheSheep: in case I remember those I'd lose yes
<TheSheep> xjkx: there are always logs
<cheeseboy> i needed em cause my dvd drive broke it doesnt rwad dvds anymore :(
<cheeseboy> read*
<xjkx> Ah, I ran apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get upgrade (after apt-get update) doing that everytime I'd never need to download a new cd with a new version right?
<cheeseboy> now i got about 80 blank dvds going to waste :(
<xjkx> cheeseboy: sell them :>
<TheSheep> good night everyone
<xjkx> night
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: see you in your dreams
<cheeseboy> :-P
<xjkx> :o
<foxray> whats the difference between unbuntu-system-tools and xubuntu-system-tools?
<martinez> hi all
<martinez> I have question.....
<martinez> I have old comp: Intel x86 family 6 model 8 32-bit 133, 128MB, graphics S3 Inc. Savage4, disc 8GB.
<martinez> Can I run safely and with good efficiency xubuntu on this?
<martinez> thx thx thx :(
<Ben_Cs> hello
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: hello there, got a minute?
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: sure
<hyper___ch> hmmm, I have a bash script for backing up and I thought I could put at the end a simple "df" to show how much space aso is left... but that didn't work... any idea why?
<hyper___ch> actually, when I think about it, I guess I know why :)
<hyper___ch> I forgot I unset the PATH so I first actually had to define where df is ;)
<hyper___ch> thx for the help
<hyper___ch> hiho j1mc Jester45 kalikiana Pumpernickel
<Jester45> hi
<hyper___ch> first time since ages that I use IRSSI again :)
* Jester45 wonders when he will ever go to sleep
<hyper___ch> Jester45: sleep is for mundanes... geeks don't need it
<Jester45> its true
<hyper___ch> Jester45: why you're up this late?
<hyper___ch> Difficult question: iptables is activated by default right?
<Jester45>  yes and no
<Jester45> yes is activated but there are no rules
<Jester45> so its doing nothing
<hyper___ch> that's what I thought :)
<kalikiana> hey hyper___ch, what's up?
<Jester45> yea.... i was thinking about going to sleep but i decided that i would have to wake up in a few hours
<kalikiana> And why do you have so many slashes?
<hyper___ch> kalikiana: not much :) just had a little issue with a bash script
<hyper___ch> kalikiana: slashes?
<Jester45> hey... your not useing your normal client, you didnt auto join viddandme
<Jester45> the ____
<kalikiana> hyper___ch, yep, three slashes
<hyper___ch> kalikiana: you mean underscores?  IMHO a slash is this ->   /
<J__es__te__r4__5> or \
<kalikiana> oh,
<hyper___ch> J__es__te__r4__5: that's IRSSI that I use from work :)
<kalikiana> it's underscores, yeah :P
<hyper___ch> kalikiana: :) didn't know how many I currently had... so I just used 3 of them ;)
<Jester45> you have 2
<Jester45> 1*
<hyper___ch> oh well, I won't be on for much longer... I need to get back to work
<Jester45> no need for that
<Jester45> but i do leave for school in a bit
<Jester45> time to get my sleep
<hyper___ch> ttyl :)
<hyper___ch> *logoff*
<loak> hello all
<superkirbyartist> Who in here loves In The Groove or StepMania?
<superkirbyartist> *yawns*
<loak> I'm looking for some informations about cpufrequencies and governors with a pIII 500 copermine in a laptop omnibook, anybody konw somthing about that ?
<Ed933> My printing is really wierd, can anyone help me?
<Ed933> I'm a noob, just started using xubuntu this weekend 2 revive an old comp
<One> hello?
<loak> Someone konw a bit about PIII coppermine in an omnibook, cpufreq, and all this baterie saving stuff ?
<lnx> am ubuntu (gnome) user and i have install xubuntu desktop and i enter command "compiz --replace" and nothing happend what i need todo ? (in gnome compiz works fine ) ?
<maxamillion> lnx: open a terminal and type "killall xfwm4" and then type "compiz --replace" and if that doesn't work, then you will need to type "xfwm4 &" to get xfce's window manager back
* maxamillion doesn't have much experience with compiz
<greg> Hi. Does anyone know why my installation cd can't find a Release file?
<greg> the md5sums check out
<lnx> what is the name of xfce windows manager ( i want to do windows_manager --replace ) ?
<loak> Someone to help me with a PIII coppermine (hp omnibook) and the cpufreq governor thing ?
<s-x-u> hi i have a question im using gutsy 7.10 tribe 4 with updates i can not create new users :-/
<s-x-u> using the program users and groups from the menu i fill in the name kind of user and a password but it doesnt create a home map and i cannot login with the new user after rebooting and logging in on the my own account the user i created is lost/gone and away
<s-x-u> so anyone have an idea about it ?
<Nevermin1> hey, i have a problem
<Nevermin1> how do i connedct to a windows router to access the windwos shared files
<s-x-u> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<utnubux> anyone use xubuntu for sonund synthesis?
<cheeseboy> where can i find a black version of the default xubuntu background?
<orbit7> cheeseboy : here are some black images from gutsy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Gutsy/Incoming
<hyper_ch> hiho fellow pirates
<kekk> arrr
<orbit7> utnubux: something like this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/sound/nyquist
<hyper_ch> at least someone's alive
<Adamska> Hi, i'm trying to make splashy work but it just doesn't run at startup. I installed it with apt-get. Is there something I forgot to do?
<utnubux> orbit7: do you use nyquist?
<Adamska> I didn't change any configuration file
<utnubux> i have read about it but havent tried it.. .or any 'programing' based applications for that matter
<orbit7> utnubux: no i only listen to music
<utnubux> ahh. well thats cool. i really dont understand whats involved in the programming of a program like that
* orbit7 and sometimes hear it in my dreams, but are never able to transcribe it to reality
<utnubux> reality is unimportant anyway
<orbit7> there is a ubuntu studio distribution for media creation, but the site is down right now
<utnubux> yea im running xubuntu on a p3 750 lappy with currently 128mb of memory. not exactly a media machine... i assume it would run much slower than it does now.
<hyper_ch> utnubux: I had edgy on a 450mvhz 64mb notebook... it was sloooow... but running
<utnubux> haha. i have one of those laying around and was thinking about it.
<utnubux> i liked the edgy elf better than fiesty....
<hyper_ch> I don't
<utnubux> ive had problems i never ran into with edgy.... on the same hardware setup. i dont understand
<orbit7> utnubux : perhaps audacity is what you are looking for ? http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<utnubux> yea i run audacity in linux mac and on winxp. its the sheeit.
<utnubux> im looking for more synthesis or sound generation rather than editing
<pidgas> If anyone else here uses openoffice, I'd appreciate any help you might provide.  My menu fonts are HUGE at least 14-18pt, and I can't seem to fix them.  Googleing just turns up this "apply replacement table" stuff which doesn't work.  Anyone here have a tip for how to make OO2 obey my system fonts in xbubuntu?
<orbit7> i have a really strange bug with my m-audio revolution 5.1 sound card , and it's only ocurring in xfce and not in gnome
<orbit7> in alsamixer (in a terminal) the H/W setting kjeeps getting reset from "pcm-out" to "hw1 in"
<orbit7> is there a special volume/alsa manager  specifix to xfce?
<orbit7> *specific to xfce
<maxamillion> orbit7: xfce4-mixer
<maxamillion> orbit7: you can run that from the run dialog or from a terminal
<orbit7> thanks, i'll try now
<maxamillion> np
<orbit7> maxamillion : the xfce4-mixer does not reflect the same state of "H/W" as alsa mixer. it get's reset in alsa mixer and i loze 1 speaker
<maxamillion> oh ... strange
<orbit7> maxamillion : after that i start xfce4-mixer and it still shows pcm-out for "H/W"
<maxamillion> orbit7: that's really odd ... i unfortunately don't really know how to fix that
<orbit7> ok, i know where to file a bug now
<maxamillion> :)
<loak> hi all
<Merchelo> hi dr. loak
* orbit7 puts paperclip back on the down-key of his htpc.
<loak> dr ? Am I a doctor ?
<loak> sure not
<loak> my problem is with acpi and the cpuferq things
<loak> in a pIII coppermine omnibook
<orbit7> maxamillion: killed xfce4-mixer, that's a better workaround
<loak> google is full of pages on this but i can't get out
<hyper_ch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shofomofo> do yall think that running xubuntu on an older dell PIII with 350 mb ram and 2 gb hd would be a good idea for somebody who is a linux virgin, as far as user friendliness goes
<j1mc> shofomofo: those specs are good except for the 2gb of hard drive space.
<shofomofo> why is that bad?
<kekk> I had a comp, 433mhz, 64mb ram, 6gb and I had used ubuntu for some weeks only, put xubuntu on it
<j1mc> xubuntu will run on that computer, but you won't have much storage space at all
<shofomofo> hm
<j1mc> very little space for documents, music files, etc.
<shofomofo> yeah
<shofomofo> would yall have any other recommendations for me
<shofomofo> as i said i need to be integrated into linux
<kekk> DSL, feather linux, zenwalk
<shofomofo> and its a laptop that im using
<shofomofo> which one of those would be easiest to transition from windows
<kekk> I don't know, haven't personally tried anything except dsl but that only for a few minutes
<shofomofo> hm
<shofomofo> this might be a 3 gb hd
<shofomofo> i just got the craptop not too long ago
<shofomofo> let me check it out again
<shofomofo> oh shit
<shofomofo> i don tknow what i was thinkin
<shofomofo> its 20 gb
<shofomofo> lol
<kekk> haha
<shofomofo> thats better
<shofomofo> big difference
<kekk> xubuntu will do fine
<shofomofo> do you think xubuntu is a good choice
<kekk> yeah, it's really faster than ubuntu
<shofomofo> ok
<shofomofo> thanks
<kekk> I had both on one machine, you could feel it
<kekk> good luck
<shofomofo> hopefully it does all i need it to
<shofomofo> thanks
<shofomofo> im gonna go ahead and try it
<shofomofo> if all works out, ill most likey return to this channel
<kekk> you can always format and reinstall :)
<shofomofo> yup
<shofomofo> exactly
<shofomofo> alright thanks
<shofomofo> peace out
<kekk> bye
<loak> hello all, I'd like to install Xubuntu in pIII coppermine (HP Omnibook), but I can't get out of the acpi-speedstep-cpufreq thing, anybody to help me before i kill myself
<kekk> no need to kill yourself :)
<loak> well, I hope no
<loak> or I had to find a funny death
<kekk> does it say that it's an old bios (cutoffdate 2000) or such?
<loak> non, it's fine from this side
<loak> but some file seem to be missige
<slow-motion> hallo
<loak> hi
<loak> *missing, I need to put some light
<extrasticky> hi
<Nevermind> hey
<Nevermind> I have a god damn problem,
<cellofellow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cellofellow> what's the problem?
<Nevermind> rofl, sorry judst gotten annoyed
<Nevermind> no matter what i do , i can't see the shared folder/hard-drive on my network
<Nevermind> (which is windows based)
<cellofellow> What protocol? SMB (Windows Networking?)
<Nevermind> yes
<cellofellow> What program(s) you trying?
<Nevermind> the shared folders one which comes with the OS, I've configured it to every bit of detail and still don't work
<cellofellow> Nevermind: there isn't a client for Samba included in Xubuntu.
<cellofellow> I recommend LinNeighborhood
<Nevermind> thankyou, I'm trying afew things now
<cellofellow> The Shared Folders utility is for the server, not the client.
<Nevermind> is pyNeighborhood any good?
<MBR666> hello
<Nevermind> hey
<MBR666> how be it
<slow-motion> n8
<xjkx> how do i configure my video card
<xjkx> if it uses xorg, xorgcfg isnt working/installed, is it using xorg?
<xjkx> i am trying to configure my video card with a text software, no text file editing
<xjkx> how do i install xorgcfg?
<Jester45> xjkx, the only way i know how to do advance configs is manually editing xorg.conf
<xjkx> i havent skills enough
<Jester45> or for resoultion or othe basic things you can use dpkg to reconfigure it
<xjkx> I want to change my card driver, can i do it with dpkg thing
<Jester45> editing xorg is much easier
<Jester45> trust me on that one
<Jester45> first open a Terminal
<xjkx> my equalizer of gmplayer doesnt work, the people on #mplayer said it could be the driver it is using, i need a list of drivers to choose, i have no idea what i'd put anyway
<xjkx> I believe its using vesa, i have a sis
<xjkx> sis something, i believe 740
<Jester45> run grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jester45> it will display a few but the last one should be the video driver
<xjkx>  Driver          "vesa"
<Jester45> the others might be mouse kbd stylus
<Jester45> that would be the once you are using
<xjkx> what should i put there then? sis?
<Jester45> now type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jester45> that will ask for pass
<Jester45> enter the password for you user
<xjkx> I am in the file, in the line
<xjkx> Editing the name vesa for something
<Jester45> press ctl+W
<xjkx> For what? sis?
<xjkx> I searched for driver already :D
<Jester45> nano is a cli editor
<Jester45> yes now we are gonna edit it
<xjkx> Just put sis there? or sis740?
<Jester45> press ctl+w and type "vesa"
<Jester45> umm
<xjkx> yes
<Jester45> that will get you to the driver line
<Jester45> and i will look what you need
<xjkx> ok
<Jester45> whats the card?
<xjkx> sis740
<Jester45> let me work
<Jester45> look*
<Jester45> try sis
<xjkx> ok
<xjkx> will restart
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  trying to install x on a dell cpi d300xt laptop, using the alternate install disk... after the screens about keyboard layout it seems to get stuck... i noticed some 'logical' errors when the disk first started running, does anybody know what might lead to it getting hung up like this?
<mikubuntu> i hear it whirring and whirring, but it doesn't get past the section where it said it was 'detecting' cdrom...
<Jester45> does the comuputer have 2 cd drives?
<Jester45> if not try restarting and at the menu to pick what you boot try the option to check the cd
<mikubuntu> no, just one ...
<mikubuntu> you mean check for errors?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> i havent used a cd in a while i couldnt rember the name
<Jester45> i dont know what the error means but im sure someone will pop up and tell
<mikubuntu> ok, do you suppose it would make any sense to try hooking up an external drive and see if that's the prob?
<Jester45> kalikiana might know
<Jester45> i would go with check the cd first
<mikubuntu> k,  lemme go do that
<Jester45> it could be a bad burn a lot of people get them and if thats not a poblem or doesnt start then try the external
<Jester45> or a cd drive from a other comp
<Jester45> the computer might not be able to boot from an usb cd drive
<mikubuntu> checking cd for defects now
<hyper_ch> huhu Jester45
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<hyper_ch> huhu The_Kernel
<Jester45> hi
<hyper_ch> huhu j1mc
<hyper_ch> huhu kalikiana
<hyper_ch> :)
<Jester45> huhu everyone
<mikubuntu> ok, what does huhu mean
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu:  that's an extreme secret code
<phpusmo> Hello, is there a way I can retrieve the root pass if I forgot it without formatting?
<mikubuntu> so you would have to kill me if you tell me?
<Jester45> yep only kernel devels know :)
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: I'd have to kill you even if I only think about telling you ;)
<Jester45> and then i would have to kill hyper_ch for thinking
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Jester45> court ordered him to stop thinking
<phpusmo> hello?
<mikubuntu> Jester45: jacksparrow said i should burn another iso but at slow speed, that might be the problem
<Jester45> it caused to many problems
<Jester45> yes that is what i would tell you if the cd fails
<mikubuntu> some ppl shouldn't be allowed to think, or breed
<Jester45> if it doesnt then there is not need to waste it
<hyper_ch> yeah, it caused problems like WW2 when I was thinking
<mikubuntu> Jester45: the check cd for defects seems hung up too
<Jester45> that could mean a bad burn
<Jester45> or maybe a worse problem is your cd drive doesnt like the cd
<Jester45> is it a cheap cd? in an old drive?
<Jester45> like the cd you get in packs of 100 for 20 bucks
<mikubuntu> ya, lemme burn anew, i be back in a while.  yes and yes.
<mikubuntu> 9.99
<Jester45> old drives have a hard time reading crappy cds
<mikubuntu> but i used it on a couple other boxes already
<mikubuntu> how do you know 'quality' cds?
<mikubuntu> these are 'imation'
<Jester45>  the cd's dont have the quality that the old drives expect and need as the laser is more presise and doesn't have error correction
<hyper_ch> I have melectronic and they run fine
<mikubuntu> ok, i go reburn
<phpusmo> how do I boot in single user mode?
<ochosi> hi, both my monitor and my graphics card are capable of a resolution higher than 1024x768 (e.g. 1280x1024), but somehow xorg.conf doesn't accept it (Xorg.0.log says:(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name) )
<hyper_ch> ochosi: then alter your Xorg.conf
<ochosi> hyper_ch my xorg.conf currently says:
<ochosi> SubSection "Display"
<ochosi> 		Depth		24
<ochosi> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ochosi> 	EndSubSection
<hyper_ch> ochosi: I'm not proficient with xorg.conf
<Jester45> i dont think vesa goes that high
<Jester45> but thats just me i think its 1024x768 or less
<hyper_ch> Jester45: now you scared him away
<phpusmo> Hello, is there a way I can retrieve the root pass if I forgot it without formatting?
<ochosi> sorry, i accidentally disconnected and someone said something to my xorg.conf problem
<ochosi> would you please repeat?
<Jester45> phpusmo, i think so but google would know more than me
<Jester45> i think vesa can only do 1024x768 or less
<ochosi> phpusmo you could try to run the recovery mode
<phpusmo> I'll need the cd wouldn't I?
<ochosi> phpusmo: no, just choose the option in grub boot menu
<phpusmo> is there a method for xubuntu, like in windows I can just go into safe mode and see the admin
<phpusmo> ochosi, how do I open grub boot menu
<ochosi> Jester45: i see, so i will try to use a different driver
<Jester45> ochosi, you might want to find vesa's website before doing that
<ochosi> phpusmo: usually it shows up at bootup anyway, doesn't it with you?
<Jester45> phpusmo, in the boot after it says loading grub you press esc and pick your kernel
<Jester45> it might not show the menu
<Jester45> there is an option for a hidden menu in that case you have to press esc to get to it
<phpusmo> oh ok. I don't have access to the machine right now. so once I do get into recovery mode
<phpusmo> there'll be an option to change the root pass?
<xjkx> worked, the driver thing, thanks :>
<Jester45> welcomer
<ochosi> passwd -d
<ochosi> passwd -d username
<ochosi> this should delete your root pass
<ochosi> bye
<Jester45> but my question is why you have a root user
<Jester45> or a root user that you need to login to
<hyper_ch> Jester45: everyone has one :)
* Jester45 doesnt
<Jester45> but that made problem
<Jester45> s
<hyper_ch> Jester45: sure you have one on ubuntu
<phpusmo> Jester45, well I'm trying to install something
<phpusmo> and it keeps asking for a pass
<phpusmo> I put in my username pass but it doesn't work
<phpusmo> so I thought I need to put in root pass
<Jester45> does your user have sudo power
<phpusmo> i tried a sudo command and it just asks for password
<Jester45> hyper_ch, not if you remove him
<hyper_ch> you can remove root?
<phpusmo> same with synaptic
<Jester45> your user needs to be on the sudoer list
<phpusmo> Jester45, how can I add my username to the sudoer list?
<phpusmo> wouldn't I need root power to do it?
<Jester45> is this the first user that you created during boot
<phpusmo> yes
<Jester45> and no you should be able to via a live cd
<Jester45> then it should be a sudoer
<phpusmo> oh
<phpusmo> anyway without live cd?
<hyper_ch> phpusmo: what groups are you in?
<phpusmo> I don't know.
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<Leonardo> hello??
<Leonardo> anybody here??
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: no
<hyper_ch> !question | Leonardo
<ubotu> Leonardo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Leonardo> i need some help with ubuntu
<Leonardo> i recently downloaded it and tried the live cd
<hyper_ch> a wise decision :)
<Leonardo> what do i need to download so that i may install xp programs on it
<hyper_ch> you need windows :)
<Jester45> no
<Leonardo> what do i need to download??
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: what do you want to install exactely?
<Jester45> wine but you should try not to use windows programs because they are slow on linux and dont allways work
<Leonardo> some xp programs
<Jester45> like.... some examples please
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: well, linux is a total different operating system... you can't just run programs from  windows
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: there are some exceptions like wine/cedega/crossover office  or virtualisation products like xen, vmware, virtual box
<Jester45> if you want to run all windows programs there is this OS called windows that does it all most good
<Leonardo> what is wine??
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: but best is to run windows programs in windows and for linux find alternatives
<hyper_ch> !wine | Leonardo
<ubotu> Leonardo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: wine can run quite a bit amount of windows programs but not everything and not all of them work well
<Jester45> Leonardo, dont use ubuntu's wine package go to the wine website and install via their repo
<Leonardo> will wine allow me to install xp programs in xp??
<Jester45> its much more uptodate
<Jester45> Leonardo, no it will let you run program in linux
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> Jester45: best would be to add budgetdedicated to his sources list
<Jester45> hyper_ch, thats what i was taking about
<Leonardo> hey jester45 can you please go private with me?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well, didn't know if you meant him to download just the .deb or update his sources
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: we can talk here
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> i dont quite understand ubuntu
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: what don't you understand?
<Leonardo> the software part of it
<hyper_ch> what about it?
<Jester45> Leonardo, your windows is showing :) please while here openly discuse we have no problem with that and it might inform other users
<Leonardo> like compatibility
<Jester45> Leonardo, do you know about OS X
<Leonardo> no
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: there's a site called "windows is not linux" and they have a nice analogy there
<Jester45> o well that doesnt help
<Leonardo> i only know about xp and vista
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: what is a bike and a car used for?
<Jester45> hyper_ch, lol
<Leonardo> for transport
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: exactely... if you know how to drive a car... are you also able to ride a bike?
<Leonardo> no
<Jester45> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: see, that's the same... windows and linux do both computing... however they use very different approaches to it
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: and so far you have only learned how to use windows :) so most of what you learned there yo can't apply to linux
<Leonardo> ok
* rici wonders which is which
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: if you want to go ahead, you must be willing to learn :)
<Jester45> like on windows you download .exe to install things on linux you have many options but for ubuntu you will want to use the "repo"
<Leonardo> yes i am willing to learn but i prefer voice
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: a lot of people are just sick of windows and want something else that works better, does all that windows does... basically they just want an improved windows but linux is not that
<Leonardo> ok
<Jester45> the repo is a whole buch of files you can install and update automatically
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: software in the repos is free... you can trust that software.. it has no viruses or malware...
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: and there's an awful lot of software in there... for most of your windows programs there will be a replacement
<Leonardo> can we discuss getting windows programs to work on ubuntu??
<Leonardo> oh
<Jester45> o and linux doesnt get viruses or spyware or malware and  doesnt need a firewall
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: some are a bit better, some are a bit worse then the windows programs
<Leonardo> ok
<Jester45> and youdont have to restart very often after an install or a change of a setting
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: but to be honest, the one thing linux sucks so far at is Games... because they are very demanding on the hardware and the producers don't make them for linux
<Jester45> and audio but same reason
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: so if you want to play windows games all the time, ubuntu/linux is not for you
<Leonardo> ok
<Jester45> dual booting can be
<Leonardo> are there any games for ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: there are some :) UT2004 I think
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> some games can be made to run with wine... like World of Warcraft
<Leonardo> can ubuntu run a program called paltalk?
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: haven't heard of that... no clue
<Jester45> what does it do?
<Leonardo> it's a voice chatroom
<hyper_ch> 8.5	ies4linux needs to be installed first, otherwise it won't ever login. 	/	/	2	3
<hyper_ch> 9.0	Same results as 8.5 report above			1	0
<hyper_ch> seems to work in Suse... no result for Ubuntu yet
<hyper_ch> but it relies on MSIE?
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: scared?
<Leonardo> i have the 64 bit version of it
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: you also installed ubuntu 64bit?
<Leonardo> i have ubuntu 64bit
<Leonardo> i really dont know what is wine?
<Leonardo> and it's purpose
<hyper_ch> wine is a compatibility layer that will allow you to run some windows programs on linux
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: do you have a playstation?
<Leonardo> yes
<hyper_ch> ever tried to run a xbox game in it?
<Leonardo> no but it wont work
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: why won't it work?
<Leonardo> because they are differently made
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: see, same applies to linux and windows... you can't just run a windows program in linux
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: so you need a some "middle"ware that will enable it
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> and wine can?
<hyper_ch> some stuff runs fine
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> ok, first, we need to add the wine repos to your sources list
<hyper_ch> open a terminal
<Leonardo> how can i download wine for my 64bit ubuntu
<Leonardo> what is a terminal
<Leonardo> i am currently using xp
<hyper_ch> command line interface
<hyper_ch> the little black box where you can type text in it like in dos
<Leonardo> i am currently using xp
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: oh, you're not on ubuntu ;) well, then we can't install wine
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> can i have a number for you ?
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: ??? a number?
<Leonardo> yeah where we can talk
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: why?
<Leonardo> well i really need help and i'm really not knowledgable about this stuff
<hyper_ch> that's what the support channels are for :)
<Leonardo> and i dont know what will happen if i run the live cd
<Leonardo> i'm talk about if this program will work and my internet and stuff
<hyper_ch> as long as you don't do anything, nothing will happen
<Leonardo> do you understand?
<hyper_ch> it will just start ubuntu in the ram
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> there's a good chance it will not work well... but mostly it does run ok
<Leonardo> and how can i get this program to work??
<hyper_ch> and once you turn the computer off, it's gone... nothing will be changed on the computer
<Leonardo> i know
<hyper_ch> well, first you will need to run ubuntu
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> (from live-cd)
<hyper_ch> then add the repos for wine
<hyper_ch> and then install wine
<hyper_ch> and then you can try to install paltalk
<hyper_ch> (but also IE4Linux must be installed)
<Leonardo> i will really need to talk to you while i'm doing this
<Leonardo> i'm only 16 you know !!!
<hyper_ch> well, you need internet otherwise you can't install it
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> so when you have internet, you also have IRC access
<kekk> Leonardo, I'm 16 too, it's not _that_ hard ;)
<Leonardo> well how can i talk/chat with you while i'm running ubuntu
<Leonardo> lol
<Leonardo> i find this stuff very hard to understand !!!!
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: you start an IRC client
<hyper_ch> XChate should be installed by default
<kekk> moreso, age has nothing to with this stuff
<kekk> hyper_ch, it wasn't on my 7.04, gaim is though
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: you have ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Leonardo> i have now put the ubuntu cd in my drive
<Leonardo> i have ubuntu
<Leonardo> i believe
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: oh well, if you can't find any irc programm... ahve a look through the menus and look for "add/remove software" or "synaptic"
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: with those two you can search for an irc programm and have it installed...
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: all you need is getting your inet connection working in ubuntu :)
<Leonardo> well i really don't understand so i'll be leaving now, thanks for the help though but even though xp is crap i might just have to stick with it
<Leonardo> i thought that ubuntu have a number just like microsoft has
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: linux is mostly developped by people like you and me that do it in their spare time
<Leonardo> voice is better that text anyway and i hate typing
<kekk> ubuntu has the net - forums, irc, wikis
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> ubuntu has actually people helping... not some paid, bored support that keeps you on hold for 10min
<kekk> hehe
<Leonardo> well it's worth it because i get my questions answered
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> you can pay for support
<kekk> I like to believe that ubuntu folks are enthusiasts. they love doing this and like helping out others. don't know if it is true though ;)
<Leonardo> if i have someone to talk to, that way i can tell them to stop or if i understand or not
<Jester45> but... i dont think they support wine
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> i'm not going to pay for support though i'm still at school
<Jester45> Leonardo, but when your talking its slower and you cant look back at what they said
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: you can try it :) doing it all in the live cd causes no harm except maybe for wasting some time ;)
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> i dont think so
<Leonardo> jester45
<Jester45> to each his own
<Leonardo> well i'll be going now, will i be getting anybody's # or not, i will really apprciate the help !!!!
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: irc is much more helpful :) I have created my self a wiki with all the stuff I needed to learn and had trouble figuring out... I just copied and pasted the relevant parts from websites, irc, other wikis...
<Jester45> i just have been helping a long time and i know from being the helper its much easier to tell a person to copy and paste sudo apt-get install package
<hyper_ch> I have my small little compendium of what I know
<Jester45> than to tell them how to do it
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> well i guess that's a no
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: you can call me but you'll have two issues:  my accent and the charge for an itnernational call ;)
<Leonardo> that's not a problem
<kekk> haha
<hyper_ch> trust me, my accent is bad
<Leonardo> is not that you speak french or something
<hyper_ch> actually, that's one of the languages I speak
<Leonardo> i can speak both english and spanish
<Leonardo> and i have heard worst accents
<hyper_ch> no hablo espaol muy bien
<Leonardo> i dont speak spanish very well
<kekk> (when I use /set irc_whois_front 1 in xchat, will this stick?)
<Leonardo> please give me your number
<Leonardo> i private though
<hyper_ch> I'm off to bed soon
<mikubuntu> Jester45: you still here
<hyper_ch> already midnight here
<mikubuntu> adonde
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> so that means no?
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: you don't need any number ;) trust me... all you need is an internet connection and irc
<Leonardo> it's 6:04 pm now
<Leonardo> what is irc
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: what you are using now... that's IRC
<Leonardo> ok
<Jester45> yea im here
<Leonardo> so log back in when ubuntu have loaded
<Leonardo> what do i need to do to chat with yall after i have loaded ubuntu??
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: once you are in ubuntu, search the start/applications menu for "Synaptic"
<Leonardo> then
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: run that... within it you can then search for "XChat"
<Leonardo> then
<hyper_ch> Leonardo: and you can install XChat from there...
<hyper_ch> Xchat is an irc client that lets you come back here :)
<mikubuntu> Leonardo: Or start firefox and add chatzilla, go to freenode server, then /join #xubuntu
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> bye
<hyper_ch> server:   irc.freenode.org     channel:  #xubuntu
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> i'll give this one more try
<Leonardo> i think it's worth it
<Leonardo> bye
<mikubuntu> Leonardo, estas instalando con el alternativo?
<Leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> he said to have a live cd
<Leonardo> i know
<Leonardo> bye
<mikubuntu> Leonardo: it is usually better to install with the alternate installer cd
<mikubuntu> instead of the live cd
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: he's not going to install yet
<Leonardo> that's right
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: oh. nvr mind :)
<Leonardo> i'm not
<Leonardo> ok
<Leonardo> bye guys, i'll catch you on the other side !!!!
<hyper_ch> ^^
<mikubuntu> ok, then lets deal with MY problem :)  i can't get the alternate cd to load on my new old dell laptop.  i see on the install menu there is an option for a command line install.  anyone savvy enough and patient enough to help me to a command line install?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: got a second computer?
<mikubuntu> yes, this one
<hyper_ch> how about a pxe install?
<mikubuntu> ok, what's that :)
<hyper_ch> !install | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mikubuntu> i'll try anything once, and i've done some things more than once, but that's another chatroom i think
<hyper_ch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<mikubuntu> ok, i go look
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: oh, no. thats WaaaaAAAAAaaaaay over my head
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: ok :)
<hyper_ch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<leonardo> hello??
<hyper_ch> leonardo: windows or ubuntu?
<leonardo> ubuntu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<leonardo> it looks really good
<hyper_ch> it's not that difficult... did you install now xchat?
<leonardo> no
<hyper_ch> Jester45: still here?
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: what is the 'mini iso' and is it possible to burn it to cd to start installation?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: that was for floppies or usb stick
<leonardo> i used something called gaim
<hyper_ch> leonardo: ah :)
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: so it wont work on cd?
<leonardo> now tell me how to use wine
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: problem is you can't get the cd drive to run, right?
<hyper_ch> leonardo: open a terminal
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: yes the cd runs but it doesn't get past a certain point
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: oh... hm...
<leonardo> go to accessories then terminal
<leonardo> ?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: I guess you can burn the mini iso on a cd
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: maybe i SHOULD try the cd driver from this machine into that machine... they are both dells, should be interchangeable, yes?
<hyper_ch> leonardo: yeah :) just open it
<leonardo> it's open
<hyper_ch> leonardo: copy'n'paste this:     wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<hyper_ch> into the terminal
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch:  so what state would i be in if it booted the mini iso?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: no clue
<leonardo> i just copied wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<mikubuntu> haha
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: have a read at the install guides....
<hyper_ch> leonardo: what did it do/say?
<mikubuntu> no, i have, i just cant get the stuff through my head unless someone walks me through it :(
<leonardo> how to open terminal??
<mikubuntu> lemme go try switvhing cd drives
<leonardo> applications then what?
<hyper_ch> leonardo: didn't you say before you have it open?
<leonardo> i think that the wrong thing
<hyper_ch> leonardo: I don't have ubuntu so I don't know where the terminal is located in the ubuntu GUI
<kekk> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<hyper_ch> leonardo: but accessories --> terminal sounded right
<leonardo> good
<leonardo> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<leonardo> am i putting that in?
<kekk> paste that, hit enter
<leonardo> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<hyper_ch> leonardo: yes
<hyper_ch> then hit enter
<leonardo> it jus said ok
<hyper_ch> copy'n'paste what it says exactely
<leonardo> i pasted (wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -) the exact thing in the brackets
<hyper_ch> leonardo: what was the result?
<leonardo> the result was ok
<Jester45> hyper_ch, im here
<leonardo> and then ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<hyper_ch> leonardo: copy'n'paste the output
<Jester45> its fine
<Jester45> thats what it does
<Jester45> type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<leonardo> yall are confusing me
<hyper_ch> Jester45: not so quick
<Jester45> lol
<leonardo> :(
<hyper_ch> now paste this:     sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Jester45> leonardo, that means everything is ok
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: OMG ... switched drives with my machine and install is now progressing .... aaarrrrrrggggghhhhh.  so that drive must be defective in some way, tho it has worked reading windows drivers, etc...
<Jester45> hyper_ch, you should of put it all in one long command
<leonardo> it said 100%
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I copied it from winehq ;)
<hyper_ch> leonardo: good, now do as Jester45 said before:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<leonardo> ok
<hyper_ch> that will take now some time
<leonardo> alot of stuff is moving
<hyper_ch> leonardo: the first command you pasted is the "key" to make sure that the repository is valid
<hyper_ch> leonardo: the second one is the actualy repository
<leonardo> do i want to continue
<hyper_ch> leonardo: and now you are updating the available software list
<leonardo> i said y
<hyper_ch> that's good
<hyper_ch> and now it's actually downloading wine and it's components and then it will install it
<mikubuntu> jester: and/or hyper: ok, now another question after i get x loaded on this machine, can i take the hard drive out of it and put it into an identical machine which has a bad bios?  the other machine wont boot from cd, but apart from that, is identical...
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: I guess so...
<hyper_ch> if it's identical it should be no problem
<mikubuntu> anything particular i need to know about handling the hard drives?  should machine be on/off etc...?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: fiddling with hardware --> machine off ;)
<mikubuntu> ok, gotcha.  seems like a no brainer, hunh
<mikubuntu> huhu
<hyper_ch> well, there are some drives you can swap while running but I dunno what is required exactely... ;)
<Jester45> a hotswap motherboard or pci to ide card
<hyper_ch> Jester45: geek
<Jester45> i think im becoming a The-Kernel
<Jester45> TheSheep*
<Jester45> hyper_ch, yep 1/2 my school day is computers
<mikubuntu> oh my.  i happy camper. install proceeding *seemingly* flawlessly
<hyper_ch> Jester45: what's school ;)
<Jester45> and semi admining 2 servers doesnt help
<hyper_ch> leonardo: still downloading?
* Jester45 has ssh on his cell phone so he can fix problems
<hyper_ch> Jester45: truly?
<Jester45> yes so i guess i also have irc
<hyper_ch> lol
<hyper_ch> so, I'm off to bed... g'night mates
<Jester45> night
<Jester45> guess i get all the problems now
<hyper_ch> ie4lin must be installed to make paltalk work ;)
<hyper_ch> good luck on that
<mikubuntu> hope i'm making the right choice with xubuntu on that machine, it has 12 gb hd, and 128 ram.. so it wouldn't really support ubuntu, correct?
<Jester45> yes, 128mb ram would run quite slow on ubuntu
<Jester45> what processor
<mikubuntu> Jester45:  i have a question for you... when i loaded ubuntu on this laptop i wrote over all my files (intentionally) without backing up, because i was just *ready* to make the switcvh, and i really don't have any national security stuff on it anyways.  is there anyway for me to go in and retrieve any of that data now?
<mikubuntu> not sure what processor
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> if you do go back and find anything at all they will probly be small text files or small parts of a biger one
<mikubuntu> oh, well, c'est la vie, the french say
<mikubuntu> why is it that x uses the kde programs for office and spreadsheet and stuff, just lighter?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> no x uses xfce
<Jester45> kde is slower than gnome
<mikubuntu> oh, wait, i am confusing kubuntu, then
<Jester45> speed wise slowest to fastest its kde gnome xfce flux
<kekk> kubuntu is kde yeah
<Jester45> and the buntu distro of them are
<Jester45> kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu fluxubuntu
<Jester45> well i think its fluxbuntu
<mikubuntu> so fluxubuntu would be for really older machines?
<Jester45> but its thirs party distro
<Jester45> ues
<Jester45> ye
<Jester45> yes*
<kekk> should try out fluxbuntu
<Jester45> and for even faster is DSL and then commandline only
<xork> i use xfce & fluxbox on a brand new machine
<xork> just like the simplicity
<mikubuntu> cause i have three *really* old laptops maybe i should consider fluxbuntu for then
<mikubuntu> you mean damn small linux? DSL?
<mikubuntu> i put puppy on a old compaq presario the other day.
<mikubuntu> i pick these suckers up in the garbage some of em
<kekk> what do you do with them?
<mikubuntu> xork: but aren't you limited in the applications with flux?
<kekk> revive them, give a new life?
<xork> you can run your gnome/k apps just fine
<xork> but there are usually lighter, better ones
<mikubuntu> kekk: ya, i'm from panama/costa rica area gnna ship down there to some folks
<xork> send one to me :)
<mikubuntu> xork: you can run xara, and gimp, etc...?
<kekk> it's nice that you're doing this
<xork> mikubuntu: yeah
<mikubuntu> wow, i din't know that, i thought the 'lesser' systems like xubuntu, flux, puppy, dsl were only for older hardware...
<xork> no way
<mikubuntu> i have grown to hate microsoft
<xork> hehe
<xork> you'll like it here
<mikubuntu> i love how linux responds to my commands
<xork> try out xubuntu
<T`> on my amd64, ubuntu is just slooow
<mikubuntu> like making simple stuff like flyers, mword would click, and whir, and click and whir to no end on every little task.  linux just does it. boom.  startup/boot. bam.  sigkill/shutdown, bam.  i love it.
<T`> i suspect its the Terminal program
<T`> when i have it on full window size.. and switch vdesktops its really slow
<T`> with 100% cpu
<T`> anyone seen this happen? I've an ATI card
<xork> run command top
<xork> see what's eating your resources
<mikubuntu> T: so why don't you try x or flux?
<T`> mikubuntu, i am using xfce
<T`> Terminal as in xfce-terminal
<Jester45> well saying amd64has nothing to do with speed amd64 could be a 200mhz processor with 64 ram and intergrated graphics
#xubuntu 2007-08-28
<T`> well its an turion 3600 wuith 1GB RAM
<T`> and ATI 128MB x700
<mikubuntu> Jester45: ya i gotta check out my processors too...
<Jester45> like at my school we set up central water cooling and the teacher let me over clock a p3 to 2ghz
<Jester45> but i could under clock to 100mhz
<mikubuntu> Jester45: what does that mean 'overclock'?
<Jester45> means you make a processor faster than it is stock
<T`> Jester45, yet, i just think there is something wrong going on with my setup
<T`> it can't be that slow
<mikubuntu> gotta go outside for a smoke, brb
<mikubuntu> god, i hope my friend can deal with this xubuntu.  she was really scared to let me dump w98 off it.  lol.
<mikubuntu> too late now anyways
<mikubuntu> Jester45: are there any xfce chatrooms to help my friend if she has questions about using the spreadsheet and office programs on x?
<Jester45> here #xfce or the #name of the program
<Jester45> like #abiword
<Jester45> they should have rooms
<mikubuntu> kool
<mikubuntu> is all freenode pretty much edu type rooms?
<Jester45> no
<mikubuntu> i forgot how to command a list of rooms on a server
<Jester45> but i would say help channels would be a better description
<mikubuntu> anybody know the input to get a list of rooms?
<Jester45>  /list
<Jester45> it will be in the freenode tab if you are using xchat
<mikubuntu> that's it?  just /list?
<Jester45> yep
<mikubuntu> ok
<Jester45> no space infront of it
<Jester45> i just did it so it wouldnt send it as a command
<mikubuntu> at 42 percent software installed
<mikubuntu> i can do it right in this textarea?  and it will read out to only me?
<Jester45> yep
<mikubuntu> nother question, while everyones bein so chatty... this is 7,04 x.  so if we keep up with updates, will this machine be 7.10 when it comes out?  or is it another process?
<mikubuntu> tried, said list server load temp too heavy try again in awhile
<mikubuntu> at 57%, preparing zenity
<mikubuntu> i is itchy waitin for x
<mikubuntu> anybody have an answer about updates?  if you keep up with them does your system automagically progress to next version?
<docs-rool> mikubuntu: hi, no you won't go to the next version, but you will get all of the bug fixes.
<mikubuntu> docs-rool: so how do you get to the next version?  new install?
<docs-rool> mikubuntu: it is possible to use updates to go to the next version, though.  you have to do a special kind of update, though.
<docs-rool> let me show you.
<mikubuntu> ok
* docs-rool *goes to look*
* mikubuntu can'
* mikubuntu can't see docs-rool  anymore
<docs-rool> http://tinyurl.com/3d4kkg
<mikubuntu> thanks, doc, i go look
<docs-rool> you can't skip multiple versions at a time, but otherwise upgrading is ok.
<docs-rool> so you couldn't go straight from 6.06 to 7.04.
<docs-rool> you would have to go to 6.10 in between.
<mikubuntu> kool, i saved the page for the inevitability
<mikubuntu> installation85 percent complete
<docs-rool> ok.  :)
<docs-rool> you did back up your info first, right?  =)
<mikubuntu> no, nothing on it to backup, we bought this last month for her, and i told her not to save anything on it till we dumped w98
<mikubuntu> i don't know how to backup yet anyways; one of those little things i need to learn
<docs-rool> ah, ok.
<docs-rool> well, it's just a matter of copying data to a different drive, or else burning it to a CD.
<docs-rool> (or DVD)
<mikubuntu> we do taxi service, and she does billing for accounts
<mikubuntu> i din't know how to select files for burning, and i got impatient to make the switch so i just did it.  lost lots of personal files, but nothing i can't live without
<mikubuntu> i DO need to learn to backup
<mikubuntu> at 97% and 'cleaning up' ... my x is almost ready
<mikubuntu> omg.  installing grub boot loader.  had problems at this point on a previous installation.  crossing my fingers.
<mikubuntu> says 'restarting system'
<j1mc> ok.  good luck.  :)
<mikubuntu> omg. it seems stuck.  do i have to change the boot order, i guess?
<mikubuntu> ok to power down?
<mikubuntu> it's not DOING ANYTHING
<mikubuntu> please tell me last three hours not in vain
<mikubuntu> lol
<mikubuntu> ok, fixed BIOS; starting up ....
<mikubuntu> passed security, desktop up ... YES!!!! thanks guys for help.
<mikubuntu> where do i go to set screen resolutions?  looks real sloppy ...
<j1mc> Applications > Settings > Display settings
<mikubuntu> cripes, gotta run pick someone up... arrrrgggghhhh be back later
<aaron_> anyone here?
<aaron_> in my XFCE windows, i have a mysterious little "o" in the top left corner next to the programs icon... anyone know what that is or how to get rid of it?
<Jester45> it sticks the window to all desktops
<Jester45> goto menu -> settings -> window manager settings-> bottom part is 2 boxes drag the icon from the top to the botttom
<aaron_> ah. brilliant. thanks
<Jester45> welcome
<aaron_> i'm really diggin xfce
<Jester45> i am to
<xork> it's the best!
<aaron_> nice. i didn't notice it had  built in composting now
<homebrewcider> hey there, I installed Stellarium, but on starting it up, the program is basically unusable because there is no writing, just a series of dashes and dots, where the writing would normally be, can anyone help? I've uninstalled and reinstalled, same problem
<Pumpernickel> bug 33988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33988 in stellarium "Strange characters in v.0.7.1" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33988
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> shall i just give it a miss
<mikubuntu> help, guys... who's here ... got x loaded on the laptop but screen resolution is terrible... went to settings and the highest res in the lineup of choices is 800 x 600, but i know the res is cabable of better ... the xubuntu splashscreen is much clearer, but when i get to the desktop, omg is bad...
<homebrewcider> like forget about his program
<mikubuntu> i got a terminal open.  can someone help me get this resolution right before i give my friends computer back to her and she commits homicide upon my self
<mikubuntu> lol
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: Make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf is set up properly - e.g, having the right resolutions listed, the right default, and, if necessary, the right horizsync and vertrefresh numbers.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel:  uuuuh, that's ez for you to say :)
<mikubuntu> can you translate it to chimpanzee for me
<mikubuntu> i need a banana, it's gnna be a long nite
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: There's a file, at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which holds the configuration for your display.
<Pumpernickel> In this file, there's a Section "Screen", and a Subsection "Display".
<Pumpernickel> In that subsection, you'll find listed the resolutions that it can use.
<Pumpernickel> Check those, and fix it if the one(s) you want aren't there.
<retour> Hi all! To fully use potential of Mplayer is it enough to install it from repositories ar I have to also manually install codecs packs?
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: where would those files *prolly* be?
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: There's just the one file.
<Pumpernickel> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: i see the name of it, i just don't know where to look for it on the computer
<Pumpernickel> retour: Just mplayer should be fine.
<Pumpernickel> mikubuntu: That is the location.
<Pumpernickel> The filename is 'xorg.conf', and it's located in /etc/X11/.
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: to me :) that is the name, where it is that i can find it would be the location
<mikubuntu> i don't see it on the desktop
<retour> Pumpernickel: well... its not playing most of the media formats. Same videos in wmv etc formats that I've played under different distro with manually installed Mplayer + codecs packs from their website. I can do it again but What folder U/Xubuntu is using to store codecs?
<mikubuntu> i ran the sudo command that uboto gave me above and now i have a black screen that has the last line: running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<retour> mikubuntu: R U playing pranks here with this kinda question?
<mikubuntu> don't know how to get off this screen
<mikubuntu> i'm not talking about the machine i am on, i have another one right beside it thats the problem
<retour> mikubuntu: use midnight commander to go through and edit files (F4) etc. Open konsole and type mc if its installed U R in business if not follow help instruction
<mikubuntu> retour: i don't know if i have midnite commander, but i do have terminal, of course ... isn't konsole a kde terminal?
<retour> open whatever konsole and type mc
<Pumpernickel> retour: Are you referring to the w32codecs?
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<mikubuntu> retour: complete nongeek here, can you be more elementary?
<retour> Pumpernickel: To be sure I have everything possible I would like to install manuallu full codecs pack BUT dont know what folder should I use to unpack the to. Ubuntu in places differs from other distros
<mikubuntu> retour: i have a terminal open again now
<retour> xjkx: strange message, what machine is generating this? notebook, brand name desktop custom build pc? what video card?
<Pumpernickel> retour: There are packages for these things - I'm just trying to make sure I'm pointing you at the right ones.  ARE you referring to the w32codecs, or did you have something else in mind?
<xjkx> retour: I use a sis740, Xorg has "sis" in driver, and its my desktop machine
<retour> win32codecs probably libdvdcss etc
<xjkx> those codecs help, but i dont know why i cant play the videos on globo.com
<retour> mikubuntu: I'm already elementary. What happens when you open console, type mc and mash Enter?
<Pumpernickel> !w32codecs
<xjkx> I actually can, but the sounds is messed up
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<retour> Thank you!
<Pumpernickel> np
<xjkx> what happens when you try to play this http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Entretenimento/0,,GIM719598-7822-MEDICO+PSIQUIATRA+ADAIL+IVAN+DE+LEMOS+FALA+SOBRE+OS+DIFERENTES+TIPOS+DE+DOR,00.html
<mikubuntu> ok, that was elem.  says: the program 'mc' not installed. can install by ... make sure you have the universe component enable
<mikubuntu> gotta pick mom up around the corner, be back in 10 min
<xjkx> retour: could you please check out
<retour> xjkx: i'm dealing with my trouble right now - please try to google for it - its very hardware specific
<mikubuntu> retour: how do i make sure that 'universe' is enabled?
<mikubuntu> to then install mc
<xjkx> ok
<mikubuntu> Pumpernickel: can u tell me how to make sure that universe is enabled?
<Random832> is there a tray battery meter?
<Random832> for xfce
<Random832> [wait, i'm an idiot - i assumed since it was in the tray in gnome - nm, found the panel one] 
<retour> xjkx: I've opened your URL but its not my language and of course I cant play it Configuracia Minima etc hehe
<retour> mikubuntu: Applications/System/Software Sources
<mikubuntu> retour: this is a brand new install of x 704, would it be enabled by default?
<mikubuntu> never mind, i go to software sources and check
<mikubuntu> ok, universe is enabled as default apparently
<mikubuntu> retour: couldn't find package mc
<mikubuntu> i did sudo apt-get install mc
<mikubuntu> retour: is there another way to get mc?
<mikubuntu> i go have a smoke, brb
<Random832> is there an on-screen display for volume?
<Random832> is there an xkb settings program [like gnome has, for setting level 3 shift, caps lock vs control, etc] 
<mikubuntu> please can someone help me fix my screen resolution settings?
<retour> mikubuntu: Synaptic Package Manager -> MC= Midnight Commander
<mikubuntu> retour: ok, i try snaptic
<nalioth> who owns jester-log ?
<Jester45> me
<Jester45> is he ok?
<nalioth> see PM
<mikubuntu> retour: mc does not appear on package list in synaptic
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Ed933> I've got a small problem with the keyboard, can someone please help me
<Ed933> :)
<Ed933> Anyone?
<Ed933> Well, the problem is that in order to type in inverted commas (") (') or tilde (~),
<Ed933> I have to
<Ed933> press the button
<Ed933> then press [Space] 
<Ed933> otherwise I would just end up with a letter with an accent.
<Ed933> like 
<Ed933> I know It has something to do with the keyboard layout
<Ed933> but I have no idea which one to use
<kalikiana> Ed933, Look up what "nodeadkeys" means ;)
<hammy> can anyone help me install nic driver
<hammy> hello?
<Ed934> where is xorg.conf?
<hammy> noob 2 xubuntu... could really use help
<hammy> #ubuntu
<warbler> hello - does this mean that no-one has any problems with xubuntu - what a great recommendation!
<tonyyarusso> hehe, either that or NA is supposed to be asleep, and Europe just waking up.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<warbler> good morning to all :)
<totalwormface> yawn :P morning
<totalwormface> (and yes, everything works flawless :D)
<warbler> well, aren't you the lucky one :)
<totalwormface> :P
<totalwormface> well, i just ignored that playback of any audiofiles is broken on my second workstation
<totalwormface> it helps :P
<warbler> with my hands over my eyes I see nothing wrong on my box...
<dewp> hey guys
<dewp> i'm experiencing a strange error when starting x with recent nvidia drivers: this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11 but the nvidia kernel module's version does not match
<Jester45> how did you install
<Jester45> and you could install a newer module
<dewp> no, the module was compiled during the installation
<warbler> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dewp> i used envy, worked fine :)
<dewp> do you use vdr?
<HelloMeow> Hello, I would like help installing a printer
<HelloMeow> I have never done so on a linux OS
<cheeseboy> i have set up internet connection sharing between this box and my xbox and most things seem to work it grabs the news fine from xbox-scene.com and gets the weather from weather,com but when i try to watch videos using TVLinks script i get connection reset by peer.
<cheeseboy> how  do i fix it?
<mikubuntu> g'morning mates.  i'm looking in the add/remove apps in xubuntu for some kind of wizard to help me get a wireless connection established ... i see knetattach, would that be the one?  will i be able to enable something off this list of apps without a connection?  cause i can't get wired connection established on it either ....
<mikubuntu> nope, can't be installed on this computer type, its saying ... arrrrggggghhhhhh
<mikubuntu> i helped my friend get xub installed and running on a desktop about two weeks ago, and it detected the wireless device immediately, but i don't remember the details of how we got about to it.  any connection experts around?
<predaeus> mikubuntu, wifi setup might be the same in xubuntu and ubuntu, go ask in #ubuntu too, theres more people hanging around there.
<kekk> xubuntu has the stuff you need to enable networking
<kekk> !wifi | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kekk> hmmz
<kekk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikubuntu> predaeus: and kekk: thank you, will check
<mikubuntu> guys, how bout a wire connection that utilizes a belkin ether 2 usb adapter into the laptop coming from a router?
<mikubuntu> this thing is an animal.  6 hours yesterday/last nite, and now here i am again ... arrrrrggggghhhhh
<warbler> mikubuntu: there are lots of recommendations on the net for not using USB to connect. There may be something in the forums but ....
<mikubuntu> warbler: i know, but since this uses an adapter from ethernet i assumed that it made it more comatible
<mikubuntu> my friends xubuntu detected her wireless usb device without any probs, but i just purchased one yesterday, and it's not doing the job, either... i wonder if the specific model i'm using no good, and the one she has more compatible?
<warbler> kikubuntu: it is the linux os that doesn't like the USB interface - I don't know why - I had to buy a 4 port router because the ethernet died on my original
<warbler> 8mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> warbler: i just don't have an etho in on that laptop
<warbler> mikubuntu: there is hope - the forums talk about support for certain usb interfaces - lots of reading coming up I guess... :)
<Ch0Hag> Ooh what a guess.
<Ch0Hag> So.
<Ch0Hag> Should xubuntu-* depend on gnome-session?
<mikubuntu> trying to do a manual configuration for eth0 interface it asks for ip address, subnet mask, and gateway address.  i know my ip address, but how do i find out the subnet and gateway?
<Ch0Hag> netmask is most likely 255.255.255.0, gateway could be anything.
<Ch0Hag> The network administrator will know.
<Ch0Hag> If that's you .... well then you have to guess.
<warbler> or go to the router page
<mikubuntu> you mean like the cable provider?
<Ch0Hag> Probably. Don't they do DHCP?
<warbler> my gateway is one less than my ip address
<warbler> it's on the router page
<Ch0Hag> If you can get to the router page (presumabely web page) then you know your gateway IP.
<warbler> ChOHag: the x in xubuntu is to show that it runs xfce - ubuntu runs gnome - kubuntu runs kde
<mikubuntu> nope, just got off the line with them (cable)  she said that my subnet mask and gateway come from computer manufacturer.  i don't believe that.
<rici> that's ridiculous
<Ch0Hag> warbler: Yes, so why does installing xubuntu-* result in gnome-session getting installed?
<Ch0Hag> mikubuntu: That's tech support speak for "I don't understand your question so go ask somebody else and stop bothering me."
<warbler> mikubuntu: try 255.255.255.0 for the netmask - and take one of your ip address for the gateway
<thingy> mikubuntu: is your ip address a private one or an internet addressable one...what are the first two blocks in x.x.x.x ?
<rici> mikubuntu: have you tried just enabling dhcp?
<warbler> ChOHag: one moment and I will look...
<mikubuntu> rici: ya, don't work
<mikubuntu> thingy: checking
<mikubuntu> 76.108.
<mikubuntu> thingy: 76.108.
<thingy> mikubuntu: thats an internet addressable address...so are you using cable or dsl?
<mikubuntu> thingy: cable
<mikubuntu> cable modem
<thingy> mikubuntu: is the cable box only got one port you can plug in your computer into?
<thingy> mikubuntu: most probably, the cable box is going to assign the 76.108.x.x ip to itself and nat anything behind it...so it will be providing you with a ip via DHCP. Can I ask why your configuring an ip manually?
<mikubuntu> has one ether and one usb; i have the ether running to a wireless router, and two wired lines out, one to this laptop, and one to that one that i'm trying to config.  but that one doesn't have an ethernet in, so i have an ether2usb adapter ...
<mikubuntu> i bought a usb wireless receiver yesterday, but x doesn't detect it on either machine
<thingy> mikubuntu: well your wireless router will definitely be giving out a dhcp ip address in this case.
<Ch0Hag> thingy: It could be bridging the wireless and ethernet.
<thingy> mikubuntu: specify the make and model of the ethernet to usb adapter and i'll see if there is a site that shows how to set it up
<mikubuntu> belkin cardbus network card 10/100bt 32bit cardbus
<mikubuntu> oh, wait, thats *not* a ether2usb, then, is it?  still wont work though
<warbler> ChOHag: at the bottom of applications it tells about xfce - don't know why gnome & kde sessions are there...
<mikubuntu> F5D5010 Belkin, sorry
<mikubuntu> thingy: it ws in the fine print :(
<warbler> *gnome & kde services
<Ch0Hag> applications?
<Ch0Hag> Where?
<mikubuntu> brb, gonna look something up
<mikubuntu> thingy: heres the product page, but i don't see anything on it that helps me...  http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D5010&aid=4400&scid=0
<thingy> mikubuntu: that card works under linux and so can you tell me whether you powered up your laptop with the card in it or did you insert it in afterwards?
<mikubuntu> inserted afterwards
<mikubuntu> thingy: inserted afterwards
<mikubuntu> thingy: uh, so i have to power down?
<thingy> mikubuntu: please reboot the laptop with the card in it and tell me if it works?
<mikubuntu> thingy: me dumdum... ok
<mikubuntu> thingy: restarting, it's a little slow
<mikubuntu> thingy: had to re-restart, wasn't rebooting
<mikubuntu> thingy: now it is, but ever so slow
<thingy> mikubuntu: running on batteries? if so plug the mains in
<mikubuntu> thingy: no its plugged
<thingy> mikubuntu: pluggin the card in shouldnt slow down the laptop in anyway
<mikubuntu> thingy: no, it's just a slow old dell cpi, desktop up now
<thingy> mikubuntu: can load up a terminal and type in sudo ifconfig
<thingy> and tell me what interface you have other than lo
<mikubuntu> thingy: ummmm, got some output, about 7 lines, not sure what im looking for
<mikubuntu> thingy: that whole section i guess is under 'lo'
<thingy> mikubuntu: on the left it will show you the interface name, i.e. eth0 or lo or ra0 etc ah...in that case it didn't find the card
<thingy> mikubuntu: can copy the /vag/log/messages file from the machine and pastebin or e-mail it?
<mikubuntu> thingy: no, doesn't say etho anywhere, only 'lo'
<mikubuntu> thingy:  i could open it (if i can find it) and type it into this computer if it's not too much text , should i do that?
<mikubuntu> where do i go, to 'filesystem'?
<mikubuntu> thingy: did you mean 'var'? or 'vag'?  only see a 'var' folder
<thingy> mikubuntu: the file is /var/log/messages and I need to see what happens when your insert/remove the card...ok you can do the following and visually tell me what happens. 1. take out the card. 2. open a terminal and type in "tail -f /var/log/messages" 3. press enter a couple of times to put some space between the last message and the bottom of the screen. 4. insert the card and tell me what you can see on the screen then
<mikubuntu> thingy: ok, hold on
<thingy> mikubuntu: for number 4 i only need to know what new messages pop up and not whats already on the screen
<thingy> mikubuntu: if its more than 3 lines worth of stuff then don't type it in here..type it in a editor and then copy/paste into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, telling me what the url is
<mikubuntu> ok, gotta bunch of output then some free lines at bottom, gonna insert card now
<mikubuntu> k, saying carbus inserted, pci: enabling device, pci interrupt, etho: realtek rtl8139 at 0x... is the short version
<thingy> mikubuntu: eh! its saying eth0 so are you sure sudo ifconfig doesn't show eth0 ?
<mikubuntu> im sure it wasn't there before, should i enter sudo ifconfig again?  in same term?
<thingy> ok but can I have the long version in a pastebin...is a pain but it helps me understand what is going on
<mikubuntu> yes, but i will have to type it all, so if you have the time, i have the will
<thingy> lol umm ok before you that then...lets see what ifconfig says first
<mikubuntu> lemme open a tomboy ... oops. well, i don't have a command prompt, so sudo din't do anything
<mikubuntu> how do i get command prompt ready again?
<thingy> ctrl - c
<mikubuntu> k
<mikubuntu> nop, still only 'lo'
<mikubuntu> not lol :(
<thingy> mikubuntu: ok can you type in sudo ifconfig eth0 up please
<mikubuntu> ok, typed sudo ifconfig eth0 up and nothing, then sudo ifconfig eth0 and i get:
<mikubuntu> eth0: link encap:Ethernet Hwaddr 00.30.BD:6E:DA:0C up broadcast running muliticast mtu:1500, metric:1, rx packets:13, errors:0,droppd:0, overruns:0, fram:0, tx packets:0, errors:0 droppd:0, overruns:0, carrier:0, collisions:0, txqueuelen:1000, rx bytes:4306 (4.2 BiB) tx bytes:0 (0.0 b), interrupt:11 base address:0x8000
<thingy> mikubuntu: ok thats good
<mikubuntu> it is? :)
<thingy> mikubuntu: can you tell me if the file /etc/network/interfaces has the lines auto eth0<newline>iface eth0 inet dhcp in it somewhere?
<mikubuntu> k, lemme go see
<thingy> mikubuntu: yes, the card is detected and has been given its own mac address (HWaddr) and you are getting packets recieved into it (rx)
<mikubuntu> open with mousepad, abi, or other?
<thingy> mousepad is fine
<mikubuntu> k
<mikubuntu> no, i don't see that in there
<mikubuntu> not much in it do you want me to copy here?
<thingy> mikubuntu: are you sure? nothing that says auto eth0?
<thingy> does it say auto lo
<thingy> ?
<mikubuntu> this file describes. blablabla ... the loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback; iface eth0 inet static, address: 76.108.252.28 etc...
<thingy> mikubuntu: looks like youve tried to set the ip adress manually via the gui utils...is that correct?
<mikubuntu> thingy: yes
<thingy> mikubuntu: in any case...backup the file...by doing a cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.original and then edit the file so that it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35410/
<mikubuntu> omg, i don't know if that's within my skillset :) ... how do i do the cp....etc?
<mikubuntu> cp meaning command prompt?
<thingy> mikubuntu: type in "sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.original" in a terminal window
<mikubuntu> ok
<mikubuntu> do i leave mousepad open?
<thingy> mikubuntu: then you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file as the root user...try typing in sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<thingy> no close mousepad
<mikubuntu> maybe i should change my nick to miknobuntu
<mikubuntu> warning: i am using the root account
<thingy> thats fine
<mikubuntu> ok, lemme go look at the pastebin now?
<mikubuntu> thingy: so that stuff i had in there from the manual config, just backspace it out and add the lines at the end of your pastebin?  do they have to be line for line character for character identical?
<thingy> mikubuntu: i would just delete the current contents of the file in mousepad and copy and paste everything in the pastebin...
<mikubuntu> well, i can't copy and past, i have to type it in to mousepad, remember?  no connection :) ... it all looks identical until the last part where in my existing file is the static address and all, and ini the pastebin file is the other
<thingy> mikubuntu: ah sorry I forgot..yep go ahead and just change the last bits...the auto eth0 part and the iface eth0 part
<mikubuntu> warning: i am using the root account, and i have just broadcast my ip address to most of the industrialized world .. lol
<thingy> eh? where does it say that?
<mikubuntu> no, i said it.  just joshing
<thingy> ah
<mikubuntu> k, lemme try this
<mikubuntu> thingy: i think i did it
<thingy> hmm?
<mikubuntu> i mean i entered the new text, now do i have to save it somehow?
<thingy> after typing the changes into the file, you need to save it and then type in sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thingy> into a terminal
<mikubuntu> you mean i just 'save' into mousepad right where it's at?
<mikubuntu> with a file command?
<thingy> mikubuntu: yes...just select file save
<thingy> and then close mousepad and then in a terminal window type in sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mikubuntu> ok, did that file save, now i go back to the terminal and do the sudo
<thingy> yes
<mikubuntu> ok, last line of output is: ...bound to 192.168.0.101 -- renewal in 5334 seconds
<mikubuntu> but the 5334 isn't counting down
<mikubuntu> do you need to see ALL the output?
<thingy> way to go miku
<thingy> youre on the internet now
<thingy> go browse the web
<mikubuntu> you think?
<thingy> uh huh
<mikubuntu> are you pulling my legs?
<mikubuntu> i go check
<thingy> umm i think its worked...its given you the ip address of 192.168.0.101
<mikubuntu> starting firefox
<mikubuntu> omg. i'm on the World Wide Web! It's a miracle, it's ... overhyped.  LOL. thanks thingy!
<thingy> np
<mikubuntu> wanna help me get my screenres fixed now? :)
<mikubuntu> jajajajjajajajjajajaajajajajajajaajajjajajaajajajajaj..... like the black hole of technological needs.
<mikubuntu> gonna try sudo apt-get updates and see if it fixes screenres, this install just from yesterday
<thingy> it prob. wont
* LadyR is beating on her wireless. I'll take screenres issues. ;)
<thingy> what you can do is pastebin the output of lspci so that we know what your graphics card is
<mikubuntu> ok, now i should be able to do that, let me open a term over there again
<mikubuntu> just lspci? no sudo?
<thingy> ok sudo lspci will be fine
<mikubuntu> already got some output without sudo, is that ok?
<mikubuntu> just looking for the pastebin address just found it one min
<thingy> yep it should be fine
<mikubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35415
<mikubuntu> mama calling, brb
<thingy> mikubuntu: umm what exactly is the screen res issue?
<mikubuntu> very poor resolution NOT 1024
<mikubuntu> the splashscreen on bootup = very crisp, after that, downhill
<thingy> mikubuntu: can you please pastebin the /etc/X11/xorg.conf + the /var/log/Xorg.0.log files
<mikubuntu> the sreenres was fine in win98
<mikubuntu> ok lemme go find
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<kekk> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> How crazy am to set up Xubuntu Feisty on a AMD K6-2 350 with 392 MB RAM, a 6 GB HDD and either an ATI Rage Pro or an S3 Trio 3D (I still need to find out which video card is better)?
<LadyR> I have it on a Dell C510/610 with a 20gig HD and 256 megs of RAM...
<kekk> not that crazy :)
<kekk> have an old comp with 467mhz and I thought it was 64mb of ram, turn out 196 or something like that, 6 gb drive also
<kekk> won't have a lot of hd space left though
<MilhousePunkRock> So does anyone know which video card I should pick?
<kekk> have you searched the forums?
<kekk> I think ATI might be more supported, but I don't know much
<Ramla> I would think both have equally good drivers, and if so, I'd just look at image quality
<thingy> mik's am afk for about 15-20 mins...pastebin the urls and just wait until i get back
<MilhousePunkRock> It almost managed to boot the live cd... I have a desktop, but no panels and the mouse won't move (I should dig in my junk box to see if I have a native PS/2 mouse in there)
<MilhousePunkRock> I dont think drivers will be a problem at that age... I know the S3 is/was reference hardware...
<Ramla> How much graphics memory do they have?
<mikubuntu> thingy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35416
<MilhousePunkRock> Ramla: If I only knew... 8 MB at the most, I would guess...
<MilhousePunkRock> I have to go now... :/ Thanks for the first hints, now I have a project for next weekend... I will most likely come back then anyway...
<mikubuntu> thingy: it was a mouthful of output, huh
<thingy> back
<mikubuntu> k, if you need a few mins to look it over i can run make a sandwich for mom
<mikubuntu> because i'm fasting for world peace
<mikubuntu> or a piece of the world or something
<thingy> mikubuntu: go ahead i'll need a few mins
<cheeseboy> anyone good with iptables?
<mikubuntu> thingy: i back in 2 min
<cheeseboy> :o thingy
<The_Kernel> o
<thingy> cheeseboy: hello
<thingy> cheeseboy: oh you still not managed to get the box to connect to the net?
<thingy> cheeseboy: did you try that chroot idea you had?
<mikubuntu> thingy: i back whenever u ready holla
<cheeseboy> thingy i did get it connected but having port forwarding issue  now
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are you there?
<thingy> mikubuntu: umm i looked at the log file for Xorg and its says that there isn't enough memory in the video card(not the system) to run X at 1024x768@32bit depth colour. Are you willing to settle to run at 1024x768@16bit depth ?
<thingy> cheeseboy: I'm curious, what was it that was causing the problem?
<mikubuntu> thingy: i takes what i can get
<mikubuntu> i don't even know the difference, and donna won't either when i get this laptop back to her :)
<mikubuntu> what IS the difference?
<cheeseboy> thingy: no idea i updated to gusty and it worked
<thingy> mikubuntu: 16bit color depth = 65,000 colors max, 24/32bit = 2/4 million colors
<thingy> cheeseboy: but how did you manage to update? without a net connection?
<cheeseboy> thingy can you help me with port forwarding?
<mikubuntu> thingy: since we're not mapping the universe, 16 will prolly do
<thingy> cheeseboy: im weak at iptables *but* i have a friend called google! :-)
<azamo> hello, does anyone know if xubuntu 6.01 will install on old world macs?
<thingy> mikubuntu: yep, 16bit should be fine...can you confirm whether you ever managed to use linux on this laptop with 1024x768 res? if you did then I can see if we can/need to specify a parameter to tell the system how much video memory the video card has
<mikubuntu> azamo: what year, not if its pre 1967
<cheeseboy> thingy: ive googled but i failed
<azamo> 1997
<azamo> ok, well i cant boot off a cd very well unless it's mac, do i need a firmware update?
<thingy> cb, you'll have to tell me what the port fwd issue is if you want me to try googling
<mikubuntu> thingy: well, hmmmm, i *think* it was at 1024 on win98.  we/she just bought it used from a guy that refurbs last month or so... at any rate, the resolution was much better than its rendering now, altho i can't tell for sure if actual rendering is 800 or 600 right now - it's just very sloppy, like a third grader drew it
<mikubuntu> thingy:  it looks splotchy
<mikubuntu> thingy: do you need me to look somewhere on the filesys?
<thingy> mikubuntu: no insteas can you tell me the make and model of the laptop, i'll google for it and see if i can find the specs for it or if anyones installed linux on an identical machine and what they experienced
<mikubuntu> thingy: ok, its a cpi dell d300xt , i think that's all the specs i know
<thingy> cpi? is that short for something?
<mikubuntu> wait: dell Latitude CPi D300XT
<mikubuntu> i don't really know what the cpi stands for, just model number i thought
<thingy> mikubuntu: ah ok. nvm i just googled around and found that the machine does come with 2mb of video memory and hence you have to run it at 16bit colour depth. ok you ready to do some text editiing...very minor stuff
<mikubuntu> thingy:  u the boss
<thingy> mikubuntu: start by launching a terminal and then typing in "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original" to make a backup of you xorg.conf file
<mikubuntu> k
<thingy> mikubuntu: then type in "sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to open mousepad with the file so that we can edit it
<cheeseboy> help anyone?
<thingy> mikubuntu: now, in this file find the following line: "DefaultDepth	24" and then change it to: "DefaultDepth	16"
<thingy> cheeseboy: I msged you earlier....if you tell me what the port fwding issue is I can see if I find something on google
<thingy> mikubuntu: save the file, close mousepad and reboot the laptop
<mikubuntu> thingy: was i suppose to get output from the first command, the backup?
<mikubuntu> i din't get any output
<thingy> no...it shouldnt display any output
<thingy> it just makes a copy of the xorg.conf file
<thingy> so that if you mess up we can bring it back to the way it was easily
<mikubuntu> thingy: gee whiz thingy, you'd think you din't have any confidence in my lack of skills
<mikubuntu> thingy: shutting down.
<thingy> mikubuntu: :-) no silly...it easy to accidentally insert characters in a file whilst editing it and then finding the problem is a lot more difficult for anybody who doesn't have access to the box and has to work remotely like in this situation. so its safer to make a copy of the file and then if its goe haywire, we restore the old file and start again
<mikubuntu> hehe
<mikubuntu> thingy: just kidding.  i know you have every confidence in my lack of skills.
<mikubuntu> booting up
<mikubuntu> she so slow
<mikubuntu> thingy:  you are awesome!  beautiful crisp screen!
<thingy> awesome!
<mikubuntu> thingy: just one more question
<mikubuntu> :)
<thingy> if its a hard question...im running away
<mikubuntu> will the changes we made to make the cardbus device work also enable a usb wireless receiver, should she buy one?  they're on sale at compusa for 25 bucks and a 22 rebate, net cost $3.
<thingy> woah! 3 bucks! thats a steal!
<mikubuntu> so you see, it's not a 'for today' question, but maybe a 'for next week' question
<mikubuntu> well, you gotta pay $25 and then wait for the rebate in the mail, but yeah, pretty good deal
<thingy> oh and no I cant be sure the changes we made will apply to the wireless usb device...since the device may appear to the system as something other than eth0, e.g. ra0 and it may need more configuring for it to work
<mikubuntu> oh, god.  don't go and get hit by a bus or anything then, ok :)
<mikubuntu> i'm very concerned about your health.
<mikubuntu> hahahahhahahhahahahahahhahahha ... lol
<thingy> :-)
<mikubuntu> k, gotta go, thanks ever so much again, see you soon
<thingy> bye
<mikubuntu> ciao now
<dewp> how can i uninstall just one packet without its dependancies?
<cellofellow> dewp: sudo apt-get uninstall thepackage
<cellofellow> and don't auto-remove
<dewp> aah
<cellofellow> it's remove, not uninstall
<dewp> thank you :)
<cellofellow> blah
<dewp> yeah
<dewp> cool
<cellofellow> np
<dewp> no, its the same
<dewp> it wants to remove all other packets, too
<thingy> dewp: dpkg -P full.pkg.name
<thingy> uh you have to sudo that cmd btw
<cellofellow> apt-get has gotten smarter but it still doesn't compare to aptitude
<dewp> hmm, never used it
<dewp> thats strange, i typed in the dpkg -P as you said (with the exact path), but then its saying "you must specigy packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in"
<dewp> the path is "/home/xpc/downloads/libc6_2.6.1-1_amd64.deb"
<dewp> (without quotes ;o)
<laserbeak43> hi i took the wireless tutorial here http://boredklink.googlepages.com/ubuntuguide and then my wireless worked, i logged into windows, was forced to use a different wifi network and then logged back into linux and it didnt work. now i've doen the tutorial over again and i can't connect wirelessly.(wtf?)
<hyper_ch> local linux guru needed ;)
<j1mc> hi
<thingy> dewp: Woah! what are you doing? are you trying to remove libc ?
<dewp> i needed a newer version for libxine1
<dewp> i compiled it but did not expect such problems
<dewp> then i want to install something with apt-get and it says something with bad dependencies
<thingy> dewp: gosh. Libc is like a central lib that EVERYTHING is dependant on....you should not touch it until you do a dist-upgrade
<dewp> so i'd like to remove only this libc package and install the standard ubuntu package
<dewp> oh :) good to know
<thingy> dewp: look in the forums for pre-built binaries for things like 32bit xine/mplayer etc saves you from a lot of hassle
<dewp> too late :)
<thingy> dewp: umm you do realise that if that dpkg command had worked you would have an instant unusable box, since ls/cp etc everything would not work anymore. :-)
<Sherwinator> hey my gf just installed xubuntu and it doesnt play dvd's , is this a commmon problem can anyone help ?
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: install vlc - that has most codecs or you need to add codecs manually
<Sherwinator> thanks alot hyper
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: you know vlc?
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: just a hint... most irc programs have tab completion.. this means you type the first 2-3 letters of a name, then hit "tab" and it will complete it or give you a selection... that way you use the right nickname when you write to someone
<hyper_ch> hiho PriceChild
<Sherwinator> cool
<Sherwinator> hyper_ch: thanks for that
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: you're welcome :) anyway, you know VLC? It also exists for windows.. that was my default player for any video/dvd
<laserbeak43> whats the diff between an SSID and an ESSID?
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: there's only a few things it can't play
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: a letter ;)
<laserbeak43> lol
<laserbeak43> seriously
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: it is ;)
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: but I guess you mean it in PHP?
<laserbeak43> no
<laserbeak43> i mean it for wifi
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: ah.... no clue :)
<hyper_ch> laserbeak43: could be the smae
<laserbeak43> hehe
<thingy> laserbeak43: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/33474-difference-between-essid-ssid.html
* hyper_ch needs an ext3 / rsync / hardlink guru ;)
<laserbeak43> thingy: thanks
<Sherwinator> g2g cya all
<Sherwinator> hyper_ch:  thanks again
<thingy> hyper_ch: is your issue pertaining to backups?
<hyper_ch> thingy: yes
<thingy> gaah
<thingy> thought so
<thingy> what is it
<hyper_ch> thingy: the hardlinking uses extremly much space on the server for which I have no explanation.... on my local computer it almost uses none
<thingy> wb
<thingy> well is it a ext3 block size issue first of all...i
<hyper_ch> back again
<hyper_ch> had a little issue
<hyper_ch> thingy: the scripts are here:  http://www.roleplayer.org/backup.txt   http://www.roleplayer.org/my.txt
<hyper_ch> I mirror from one server to another
<hyper_ch> when I do it from one drive to another on my computer it works fine
<thingy> ugh need to go drop my sis off...back in 30 mins. but the questions i was going to ask are: could the ext3 block size be causing a mis reporting of the file usage, 2) is it possible the not all the references to a hardlink are gone and hence files you thought should be deleted are stilll hanging around?
<thingy> afk 30 mins
<hyper_ch> ok
<cheeseboy> can i get some help with iptables please??
<cellofellow> Well, here I am dappling in wireless. I just put in a Netgear MA311 PCI card. It's got the Prism 2.5rev1 chipset. My system doesn't recognize it as wireless. What do I do?
<kekk> might want to try #ubuntu
<kekk> or the wifidocs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cellofellow> been reading the wifi docs, but things aren't going too well.
<kekk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting tried this?
<hyper_ch> hiho cellofellow
<cellofellow> hello
<hyper_ch> hiho Jester45
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: any help on the wifi?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: my ralink chip just works out of the box
<cellofellow> This worked moderately (at least it tried to connect to stuff) on another Ubuntu box.
<cellofellow> but it is right now just sitting there unused.
<cellofellow> iwconfig shows No Wireless Extensions.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: lspci  --> is it listed there?
<cellofellow> and it's not in ifconfig (though it is in network-admin)
<cellofellow> yes
<hyper_ch> what is it?
<cellofellow> it's a wired card in network-admin
<cellofellow> Netgear MA311, Prims 2.5 chipset.
<hyper_ch> !netgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cellofellow> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> Already reading the wifidocs, but having trouble. None of the recommended commands do anything.
<hyper_ch> it's a wifi right?
<cellofellow> yes
<hyper_ch> usb?
<cellofellow> set as /dev/wlan0
<cellofellow> no, PCI
<cellofellow> it's just 802.11b
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: run this:
<hyper_ch> $ sudo modprobe -r orinoco_pci
<hyper_ch> $ sudo modprobe -r hostap_pci
<hyper_ch> $ sudo modprobe -r prism2_pci
<hyper_ch> $ sudo modprobe orinoco_pci
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> hey hey, look at that
<cellofellow> now it's in iwconfig
<hyper_ch> is it working?
<cellofellow> not got to the SSID and WEP stuff yet.
<hyper_ch> wep is not needed ;)
<cellofellow> Well, WEP is enabled on router.
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> I have no encryption
<cellofellow> I should disable it, just causes problems.
<hyper_ch> makes me safer without encrpytion ;)
<cellofellow> safer?
<hyper_ch> yeah
<cellofellow> explain
<hyper_ch> uploading of copyright protected material is not allowed
<hyper_ch> all my data drives are encrypted
<hyper_ch> so I just have to say someone else used my wifi ;)
<hyper_ch> I cannot be hold responsible for that
<cellofellow> hmmm
<hyper_ch> well, that's here the case.. might be different for you ;)
<albert> hey i got a question
<hyper_ch> !question | albert
<ubotu> albert: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<albert> im new to linux (xubuntu) and am trying to install ndiswrapper, something didnt work, and i want to make sure im installing it correctly. because of that i think i need to make sure i have the right kernel  with kernel headers but i have no clue how to check that and if i dont have it how to get it, can somebody help me
<kekk> hyper_ch, I use the same trick
<kekk> I only have mac filtering enabled but I can say macs can be forged easily :)
<Jester45> with openvz you can set what the mac adress is
<kekk> it's just to keep those windows comps that are set to autoconnect away
<kekk> so nobody would steal my wifi ;)
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> problem
<Jester45> a password would stop that
<hyper_ch> kekk: hehehe :) well, it just depends on what you local law says... here I cannot be hold responsible for my internet access... and without proof that I did something I can't be punished
<vrkhans> my wireless card haveing chipset realtek 8185 has not been detected
<vrkhans> what sould I do
<kekk> I don't know about the exact laws here but I just feel I can use this as an argument. 'my wifi was insecure. the area that my router gives the connection to is pretty big, anybody could connect to it and download that stuff'
<kekk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting tried this?
<hyper_ch> kekk: well, in hamburg/Germany there was one verdict where you were liable for what is done through your inet access account
<vrkhans> I check the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but there is no listing for r8181x  or r8187
<kekk> that's unfortunate, hyper_ch  :( really..
<hyper_ch> kekk: in Germany it's just been Hamburg so far.. but then I don't live in Germany
<kekk> well, let's just hope my ipblocklists are good ;)
<kekk> btw, which lists do you use?
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> none
<kekk> no moblock or something like that? k. I use a plugin for deluge, the torrent client I use
<hyper_ch> nope, nothing
<kekk> haven't found out which was the best list out there..
<hyper_ch> i prefer lightweight clients ;)
<kekk> it is lightweight
<hyper_ch> not really
<albert> how can i know if i have a kernel with headers
<kekk> very even
<kekk> now azureus.. that's a different topic ;)
<kekk> hyper_ch, how come?
<hyper_ch> kekk: it's gui... it's not lightweight ;)
<kekk> haha, well I'll give you that
<hyper_ch> <-- rtorrent
<hyper_ch> albert: you can install the headers
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<kekk> my laptop starts screaming if cpu > 10% and even with encryption enabled, it doesn't start screaming with deluge running
<albert> where
<vrkhans> in setting yup my wireless card
<hyper_ch> !wifi | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vrkhans> hyper_ch I check the dock
<vrkhans> doc
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: if your card is not listed there, then use google
<kekk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting vrkhans.
<hyper_ch> my card works out of the box
<albert> i have no clue what that means
<kekk> my 2 cards are also ootb
<vrkhans> I have realtek 8185
<hyper_ch> kekk: deluge is heavyweight ;)
<kekk> but compared to azureus.. :P
<vrkhans> I have desktop
<hyper_ch> still heavyweight ;)
<vrkhans> and its a pci card
<vrkhans> so when I do lspci , it show me that card
<vrkhans> but not detected as in the network only the wired and modem option is avaliable
<kekk> vrkhans, from the forums: "Just found a post that says the realtek 818x drivers are blacklisted by default on 7.04. Nevertheless I will check later."
<vrkhans> so ,, I am stuck
<kekk> you said they aren't?
<vrkhans> i dont have any listing in the blacklisted for 818x
<vrkhans> that is the problem
<kekk> what's the blacklist file?
<vrkhans>   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kekk> # buggy driver causes kernel BUG on load (Ubuntu: #78255, #88430)
<kekk> blacklist r818x
<kekk> blacklist r8187
<kekk> that's what's in mine, last 3 rows
<vrkhans> I just installed xubuntu and there is no listing for the 818x
<vrkhans> i dont have that
<kekk> ok
<vrkhans> i dont know why
<kekk> ifconfig didn't list it? iwconig?
<kekk> iwconfig*
<vrkhans> how can I install these drivers
<kekk> http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing#Debian/Ubuntu
<kekk> it maybe it but I'm not sure..
<kekk> hmm, it maybe included in 7.10 out of the box
<vrkhans> how can I check what version i have for xubuntu
<kekk> I'm on ubuntu and I can see the version from System > About Ubuntu..
<kekk> don't know about other options
<kekk> 7.10 is a development version so you probably have 7.04
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: how do I make what those modprobe commands did permanent?
<vrkhans> could be but notting like that in xubuntu
<cheeseboy> can one of you help me with iptables?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: it worked?
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: yes
<cellofellow> with wep and everything.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: just add the orinoco_pci to your /etc/modules file
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: that should do it
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> thanks dude
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: not sure but it should
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> that was modprobe -r orinoco_pci, hotspot_pci, and prism_pci, then modprobe orinoco_pci?
<cellofellow> I can't remember
<vrkhans> where is the repository file
<vrkhans> /ect/...
<vrkhans> i forget
<cellofellow> /etc/apt/sources.list
<vrkhans> thanks
<Ben_Cs> hey guys.
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: tengo un problema.  trying to add programs on my new xbox from the add/remove apps... keeps axing me to insert the xubuntu disk in the cdrom, EVEN when i have the disk ALREADY in there... then it doesn't complete the installation... like i tried to install the aisle riot games and it seemed to only download 32 of 35 files, then delivers error message... can you help?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: don't have an xbox
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: open Software Sources and in CD stuff, just disable it.
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: a lot of 'failed to fetch' messages...
<kekk> I hate that the cd is in the sources list by default
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: disable what?
<cellofellow> one sec...
<kekk> disable the cd as a repo/source
<vrkhans> cellofellow: how I can update that list
<vrkhans> apt-get update
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: under the Ubuntu Software tab in the Software Sources too, uncheck the CD in the box in the bottom.
<vrkhans> or ..
<cellofellow> yes
<cheeseboy> none of you can help with iptables?
<cellofellow> no, that updates your cache.
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: try firestarter
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: wait, were you the one trying to share your net connection with your xbox?
<cheeseboy> cellofellow: yes
<cellofellow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<cellofellow> These instructions are the same but backwards.
<cheeseboy> cellofellow: i already got internet connection working but i get connection refused trying to watch videos
<cellofellow> you've got a port blocked then.
<vrkhans> does any one of you know how to install the rtl 8185 wire less driver
<cellofellow> Just put the xbox in DMZ using iptables/firstarter.
<cellofellow> firestarter*
<cheeseboy> cellofellow how do i unblock it :/ videos work fine on the pc with internet
<vrkhans> I have pci wireless card which is not detected
<cheeseboy> cellofellow i dont use firestarter didnt like it
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> iptables is really quite complex. I think whole O'Reilly books have been written on it.
<Ben_Cs> what's the best itunes alternative for linux?
<cellofellow> Ben_Cs: Exaile for GNOME/XFCE, AmaroK for KDE.
<hyper_ch> amarok
<cheeseboy> cellofellow: can you jusrt tell me how to open dmz please
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: search for iptables dmz. I honestly don't know how, only that that is what you want.
<cheeseboy> ialready have dmz on this pc but not the box
<mikubuntu>  cellofellow then just enable it if i need to install something via cd?  is this a known bug?
<cheeseboy> xbox*
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: I know it's possible cause linux-based routers can do it, and most of those just use iptables for the firewall.
<mikubuntu> now that i disabled the cd rom will the synaptic work properly probably?
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: yes
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: nothing is on the CD that is not on the Internet. Can't say that there is nothing on the Internet that is not on the CD.
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: if you want to use the CD, then after disabling it, re-enable it by running sudo apt-cdrom add with it in the drive.
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: ok, trying to download aisleriot again , thanks
<Ben_Cs> cellofellow: how about banshee? is it good?
<cellofellow> Never used Banshee or RythmBox. Both are pretty good It think.
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: you so right.  it grabbed the remaining packages and is installing
<cellofellow> Both can do ipods I think.
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: coool.
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: have fun with AisleRiot.
<mikubuntu> danka shine
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: not me, i can't stand those games, but my friend donna will like them and it's her laptop.
<xork> banshee is what i use
<xork> easiest to browse the way i like to
<mikubuntu> just trying to round out her install before i give it back to her
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: my favorite game is xjump. Simple, fun, challenging.
<cellofellow> makes sense
<cellofellow> I do the same.
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: i'll try it out
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: but usually not much time in the day, what with george bush still in the white house and all
<xork> go ron paul
<vrkhans> how can I delete a non empty dir
<vrkhans> rmdir
<vrkhans> doesnt work
<Pumpernickel> rm -r
<thingy> back
<vrkhans> rm: descend into write-protected directory `rtl-wifi/'?
<vrkhans> msg
<vrkhans> what is this
<thingy> hyper_ch: hi. Ok I've got your backup script loaded in a window...what was the issue? disk space usage?
<vrkhans> Pumpernickel: now what
<hyper_ch> thingy: yeah... locally it works fine
<hyper_ch> thingy: but on the servers a lot more space gets used than it should
<vrkhans> how can I delte this directory sudo rm -f rtl-wifi/
<vrkhans> rm: cannot remove `rtl-wifi/': Is a directory
<vrkhans> sudo rm -f rtl-wifi/
<vrkhans> rm: cannot remove `rtl-wifi/': Is a directory
<vrkhans> how i can remove this dir
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: rm -Rf
<cellofel1ow> careful with rm -rf
<cellofel1ow> you can wipe your system with it, even from a non / directory (if it picks up on the .. "file")
<thingy> hyper_ch: ok and you think its because of hard links? or ext3?
<hyper_ch> thingy: I dunno... I use the same at my computer and it works..
<thingy> hyper_ch: can you give examples of the problem? since I don't know what to look for in terms of a problem yet
<hyper_ch> thingy: the problem is that on every backup the whole thing uses about 1-2 GB more space
<Pumpernickel> cellofel1ow: That's why it doesn't follow the .. links or symlinks.
<cellofel1ow> ok
<cellofel1ow> I read about someone who had that happen though,
<hyper_ch> I'm sure with rm there is an option that lets you follow symlinks
<thingy> hyper_ch: so du -h /my/lovely/backup/servers/backup/folder is > du -h /my/home/desktop/machine/with/data/that/i/want/to/backup ?
<hyper_ch> thingy: the, the backuped up folder is remote ;)
<hyper_ch> and it has quite a few exluded dirs
<thingy> hyper_ch: ah but im trying to determine is whether, magically the same data on backup server is larger than the data on the backed up machine
<hyper_ch> thingy: I know
<Ben_Cs> is there a way in pidgin to search for someone not in list?
<hyper_ch> only about 10-30 mb are transferred each time
<thingy> hyper_ch: but are using a du -h to measure the total size?
<hyper_ch> thingy: so far I don't... after each backup I run in the shell script "df" and everything is being emailed
<hyper_ch> thingy: that's how I can tell that more space is being used
<thingy> hyper_ch: ok the only way youre going to even begin to find out whats going is if you compare the backed up data from backup server to backed up computer, on a file to file/folder to folder basis. Without a "diff" theres nothing anyone can help you with because there isn't any information about whats happening
<hyper_ch> thingy: yeah :(
<thingy> hyper_ch: do want links to director compare programs?
<thingy> hyper_ch: i can google them for you if you want
<Ben_Cs> never mind
<hyper_ch> thingy: nah, not necessary, I can goole myself ;) learned that a couple of years ago
<thingy> Google know all! All hail the GOogle!
<varreon> hey ppl
<varreon> i just started using xubuntu, rather than ubuntu with fluxbox
<varreon> and I have to say I REALLY like it
<varreon> anyway I can help on the project?
<varreon> anyone?
<thingy> varreon: http://www.xubuntu.org/devel
<varreon> thnx
<vrkhans>  I have a PCI wireless card rtl 8185 but it isnt detected what should I do
<vrkhans> to install it please help me I am new to linux
<cellofellow> is it detected in lspci?
<vrkhans> ya
<cellofellow> does it have a /dev file?
<cellofellow> like eth1 or wlan0 or wifi0?
<vrkhans> i dont knwo
<cellofellow> wait, those don't show in /dev anymore.
<vrkhans> I try to fellowed this http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing#Debian.2FUbuntu
<cellofellow> maxamillion: do you know where the network device files hang out these days?
<vrkhans> but didnt workout got some errors ins the make
<cellofellow> there's gotta be a driver in the repos. Why compile?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: network device files? ... in what respect?
<vrkhans> cellofellow: I am new , some one told me
<vrkhans> to fellow that instruction
<cellofellow> maxamillion: there is some file(s) that the eth? or wlan? devices are represented by.
<vrkhans> that didnt workout
<cellofellow> page ain't loading. Just huge white screen.
<vrkhans> my chipset is rtl8185
<vrkhans> thats what I am looking for apt-get install .....
<vrkhans> some thing like that
<maxamillion> cellofellow: not that i know of .... i believe that its just detected and handled by the kernel module
<vrkhans> its a pci so when I did lspci it showed but I dought that there is the driver loaded
<cellofellow> how to programs access them then? I thought the way device files worked was they are a communication thing between the userland and the kernel.
<cellofellow> vrkhans: what about lspci -v
<vrkhans> let me try what you want to see
<cellofellow> gives full information
<vrkhans> \msg cellofellow 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<vrkhans>         Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<vrkhans>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11
<vrkhans>         I/O ports at 1400 [size=256] 
<vrkhans>         Memory at f4101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512] 
<vrkhans>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i actually really don't know ....
<cellofellow> it's /msg next time
<vrkhans> thats what I got
* maxamillion needs to write a device driver so he knows these things
<vrkhans> like i said it showed up in lspci
<vrkhans> but thats it
<cellofellow> ok, just a minute
<cellofellow> vrkhans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<cellofellow> dunno what to tell yah
<cellofellow> vrkhans: how about searching or posting on the forums?
<vrkhans> :-(
<cheeseboy> wheres apache configuration file ?
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cellofellow> vrkhans: this page says it should just work too. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsByVersion
<cheeseboy> cellofellow do you know if mod_proxy is installed on ubuntus version of apache?
<cellofellow> umm
<cheeseboy> i want to run webmin
<cellofellow> webmin is no biggie to install. If it needs mod_proxy it will depend on it like any other debian package.
<cheeseboy> cellofellow you need to configure it differently if you run apache too
<cellofellow> webmin uses port 10000 by default I think.
<cellofellow> So it doesn't get bothered by Apache
<cellofellow> I installed Apache first and then Webmin on Sarge and had not trouble at all.
<cheeseboy> cellofellow im getting Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:10000.
<cellofellow> I haven't tried it on Ubuntu and I don't have it running on my Etch server anymore.
<cellofellow> We never have all the answers here. The net is full of info. Google.com/linux is your friend.
<cheeseboy> ive googled
<Pumpernickel> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<cellofellow> oh, hmm
<Pumpernickel> That being said, if you really want to continue using it, check that it's running and where it's listening with `netstat -l`.
<cheeseboy> wheres perl located in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> /usr/bin I think
<cellofellow> which perl
<cheeseboy>  /usr/bin/perl: Not a directory
<cheeseboy> Full path to perl (default /usr/bin/perl):
<cheeseboy> in webmin install
<cheeseboy> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheeseboy> :0 vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> hello cheeseboy
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop: know where perl is ?
<vidd_laptop> huh?
<doop> does anyone use linvdr?
#xubuntu 2007-08-29
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop: perls isnt in /usr/bin/perl any idea where it is?
<vidd_laptop> no idea
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: run `which perl` in a terminal, it will tell you where it is.
<vidd_laptop> look in /usr/lib
<cellofellow> josh@josh:~$ which perl
<cellofellow> /usr/bin/perl
<vidd_laptop> same here
<vidd_laptop> maybe you dont have it installed? cheeseboy
<vidd_laptop> ?
<cheeseboy> no its there for w/e reaason it was saying it didnt exist tho
<cheeseboy> got webmin running though :)
<cheeseboy> how do i lik a directory to another directory?
<cheeseboy> link*
<cellofellow> ln -s targetdir linkfile
<doop> "sda1 has gone 49710 days without being checked"
<doop> errr
<doop> wtf
<TheSheep> doop: "0" time means 1970-01-01 in Unix :)
<doop> but its checked every few weeks
<doop> and 49710 days are 136 years
<doop> theres something not cool# :)
<wireLESS> hey guys, i need some help with wireless.. i have a prism54 device, which works when i plug it in, but does not work on reboot/startup until i remove and plug it back in.. so i tested ndiswrapper, but it ONLY works if i have the SSID broadcast enabled, and WEP DISabled... any ideas? i'm reading threads about people saying at least 64bit is working for them, and i REALLY don't want to leave my network wide open
<wireLESS> also, when playing a video via gmplayer in xubuntu, i get an error about gnome's ability to find the xscreensaver to stop it from starting up during a movie (i have to manually kill the xscreensaver daemon, which is a pita)... on my gentoo box xfce and gmplayer work great without any dependancy on gnome's screensaver abilities
<TheSheep> doop: 2007-137 = 1970
<TheSheep> wireLESS: the latter seems to be a bug, please report it
<wireLESS> ok that's what i was "hoping" for
<wireLESS> that it wasn't just me
<wireLESS> you ARE talking about the screensaver thing right?
<wireLESS> i am reinstalling xubuntu as we speak cuz i installed a bunch of base ubuntu crap to test that (which after all the gnome deps installed it DID remove that error) and couldn't completley remove it
<wireLESS> and i hate gnome
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, 2007 - 137 = 1870 when I went to school!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> maybe he has system time set to 2107?
<wireLESS> bbiaf hopefully
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: :)
<cheeseboy> which mail server app is the best?
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy, define "the best"
<TheSheep> !best | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<cheeseboy> in your opinion*
<vidd_laptop> postfix is nice
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: it's obvious we can only state our personal opinions here :)
<cellofellow> I've a networking problem. On a different box I can't get the wired NIC to load. It used to work but I did something screwy to it. It's a 3c905b, and It think the trick would be to just load the correct module.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, try editing your network interfaces files to set am eth1 with the same settings as eth0
<cellofellow> there are no ethernet devices in ifconfig, just lo
* vidd_laptop has seen this issue
<cellofellow> ok
<vidd_laptop> trust me
<cellofellow> now what?
<vidd_laptop> run ifup eth1
<Aaron_> how do i change the resolution of the login window?
<cellofellow> no such device
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, did it work?
<Aaron_> pc starts up and comes to xdm @ 1280x1024, and I log into xubuntu and it changes to 1024x768 (where I want it)
<vidd_laptop> hrm....
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, do you have other network devices?
<cellofellow> no
<cellofellow> I think it's the drivers.
<cellofellow> What module is for a 3c905b?
<vidd_laptop> http://www.scyld.com/pipermail/vortex/2000-March/000293.html
<vidd_laptop> this leads me to believe that it should be in the kernel
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, anything?
<Random832> is there a good wireless network selection/control interface?
<vidd_laptop> define "good"
* vidd_laptop likes the default setup
<Zagalo> Update Your Opera
<Zagalo> http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/2007/08/opera-javascript-invalid-pointer.html
<Random832> the default setup provides no interface to pick a network in roaming mode - i'd like one like with gnome
<Random832> an applet to show signal quality in the tray would be nice too
<vidd_laptop> so get the one in gnome
<Random832> but I don't want gnome
<Random832> and i don't know what its wireless meter thingy is called anyway
* vidd_laptop did not say "get gnome".... he said "get the one in gnome"
<Random832> eh
<Random832> but won't that depend on all the gnome libs?
<vidd_laptop> not all of them
<Zagalo> hi all
<Zagalo> in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<Random832> i can deal with not having a thing in the tray or whatever; but having some application - any application really, that'll list available networks and let me pick one
<Zagalo> in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<vidd_laptop> Zagalo, it would be something you installed.....i dont have it
<Random832> is there something for xfce like gsynaptics that i can set touchpad options and have it remember for each time i log in? if i use qsynaptics it always forgets
<Zagalo> i dont install random but
<vidd_laptop> Random832, you could just set the options in xorg
<Random832> i don't know how - is there a way to find out after setting them in qsynaptics?
<Random832> [and it'd be nice if i _didn't_ have to mess with the system settings for something that, as evidenced by gnome, can be done per-user] 
<vidd_laptop> Random832, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware#Adjust_touchpad_sensitivity
<vidd_laptop> Random832, if you dont want to configure items by hand, and want something that is available in gnome...then determine the app in gnome and add it
<Random832> do gnome control center applets work in xfce?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<Random832> ok
<Random832> how do i find out what the gnome app it
<Random832> *is
<vidd_laptop> check the process manager in gnome, look the items up in synaptic
<Zagalo> in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<Zagalo> Update Your Opera
<Zagalo> http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/2007/08/opera-javascript-invalid-pointer.html
<vidd_laptop> when you see the item that is described that matches what you want to do, apt-get install it (or use synaptic) in xfce
<Random832> i don't _have_ gnome - i got rid of it
<vidd_laptop> Random832, then use the search option in synaptic
<Random832> it's not going to tell me "the network status/wireless signal/wireless network picker applet that lives in the tray"
<Random832> [and YES i'm sure it was the tray not the panel] 
<vidd_laptop> the tray IS the panel
<Random832> yeah
<Random832> but it was in the tray area, not as a panel applet
<Random832> i'm not an idiot
<vidd_laptop> it is still a panel app\
<Random832> ...
<Random832> ok, fine, the "tray" i'm referring to is called the "notification area"
<Random832> meaning the program in question was using the freedesktop.org protocol rather than some gnome-specific stuff to appear in the panel
<vidd_laptop> when i get done when my update...ill do the legwork for you
<Random832> a tray icon is NOT the same thing as a panel applet - tray icons don't even have to be from a gtk app at all
<Random832> http://polishlinux.org/stuff/screenshots/ubuntu/ubuntu_dapper_desktop_nautilus_libervisco.png - the gaim icon is a tray icon. the volume control is a panel applet - the difference is that all the tray icons will move as a group if you move the tray (which the grip thing to the left of it is also part of)
<vidd_laptop> !gnome-netstatus-applet | Random832
<Random832> ok
<vidd_laptop> Random832, im not an idiot either...you should do your own searches in synaptic...took 3 seconds to find it
<Random832> i installed that before and it did not appear to install a program
<vidd_laptop> you need to add it to you panel for it to work
<Random832> I can run /usr/lib/gnome-netstatus/gnome-netstatus-applet and it doesn't put an icon anywhere
<Random832> It also did not add anything to the list of things i can add to the panel
<Random832> so i uninstalled it and asked in here
<Random832> nevermind that the icon i am _looking_ for lives in the notification area / system tray, not directly on the panel
<vidd_laptop> then try gnome-nettool
<Random832> so it shouldn't _be_ something i can move independently of e.g. the gaim icon
<Random832> http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png - it's the thing in this screenshot - do you happen to _know_ what program this is rather than simply guessing?
<vidd_laptop> no
<Aaron_> is anyone using XDM?
* vidd_laptop dont use gnome
<Aaron_> how do i alter the screen res in XDM?
<vidd_laptop> from what you posted...the name is right there:
<vidd_laptop> network-manager
<vidd_laptop> probably network-manager-gnome
<vidd_laptop> there are several in synaptic
<Aaron_>  -> /etc/network/interfaces
<Aaron_> there's your network managment, right there.
<vidd_laptop> Aaron_, was intended for Random832
<vidd_laptop> he is afraid of doing anything by hand
<vidd_laptop> including searching synaptic for apps
<Aaron_> heh.
<Aaron_> how does XFCE know what screen res to use?
<vidd_laptop> from the xorg config file
<Aaron_> I'm looking at it, and I only see a list of available modes and resolutions... not the one it's supposed to use.
<rici> Aaron_: it generally uses the first one by default.
<rici> although you can specify the default in the xorg.conf file, too.
<wireLESS> where would i file a bug about mplayer complaining about gnome's screensaver service?
<Aaron_> becuase XDM loads in one res that I don't want to use, then XFCE starts and uses a different one, that I previously selected in the XFCE resolution changer.
<vidd_laptop> Random833, did you get the info i posted?
<rici> Aaron_: so you actually want to know how xdm picks a resolution?
<Aaron_> I really just want XDM and XFCE to stay in sync so I can use x11vnc.
<wireLESS> Aaron_: i have the same problem for my htpc.. it starts at 1024x768, when my max res should be 800x600
<wireLESS> even though my xorg.conf file is set to only have a 800x600 mode
<Aaron_> that's wacky.
<rici> Aaron_: i thought that xdm used the default from the xorg.conf file, and that xfce keeps individual preferences in its local config files
<wireLESS> it does for me on gentoo
<wireLESS> not in ubuntu
<rici> wireLESS: you really only have one mode in your Screen section?
<wireLESS> yep
<wireLESS> 800x600
<wireLESS> which REALLY should be 640x480
<wireLESS> but, that's just too hard on the eyes on my crt tv
<wireLESS> so big, and the windows dont' fit on screen
<Aaron_> i just got it ot stick to 1024. i'll just have to revert back when I want to use 1280 (when the monitor is attached, which is almost never)
<Aaron_> xdm sure is fugly.
<wireLESS> gdm = sexxy :)
<Aaron_> yeah. stinks for VNC though.
<wireLESS> how so?
<Aaron_> it has it's issues when it logs in, or changes to XFCE instead of gnome.
<Aaron_> i think the xubuntu graphics are the best, of all the buntu's
<wireLESS> odd... never had that problem; but there is a setting for default session
<Aaron_> gdm disconnects vnc after you log in, you can connect right back up, but it disconnects.
<wireLESS> odd... i've only done vnc on gentoo
<wireLESS> i'm actually going to install it on this htpc as well
<wireLESS> which pkg are you using?
<Aaron_> x11vnc
<Nomemohes> hello, i just want to know where can i find a list of all the commands at the time of boot xubuntu
<wireLESS> yeah that's a good one
<Aaron_> wireLESS, http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#faq-service
<Aaron_> bookmark that.
<wireLESS> Nomemohes: do you mean the ones that ARE booted, or the ones available?
<wireLESS> Aaron_: roger
<Nomemohes> the ones that are availables
<Aaron_> i don't think x11vnc is the fastest one available, but it's the best documented.
<wireLESS> it's really the only one that works for a current session iirc
<Aaron_> right.
<wireLESS> Nomemohes: there's a Services app in the System menu
<wireLESS> but that one sucks imo
<wireLESS> there's anotherone, trying to find it
<Nomemohes> i am really lost
<Nomemohes> i never try any linux OS
<Aaron_> Nomemohes, what are you trying to do?
<Aaron_> specifically
<wireLESS> probably speed stuff up? i noticed there's a ton of services i dont' care for
<Nomemohes>  i am tryng to install xubuntu in my machine
<Aaron_> ok
<Aaron_> is there anything on it now?
<Nomemohes> but it is and old one
<Aaron_> then xubuntu is a good choice
<Nomemohes> i have 10 gb
<Aaron_> it's running on my router. :) 600mhz cele.
<Nomemohes> thats all
<Aaron_> i don't think that should be a BIG problem.
<wireLESS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Nomemohes> and i want to leave a partition to some windows
<wireLESS> i'm only using a 10gig partition, another 10 for winblows, and the other 300 for movies/tv
<wireLESS> Nomemohes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Nomemohes> i will see it
<Nomemohes> thank you
<wireLESS> i think the default runlevel for ubuntu is rc2, which is strange imo, but i come from a gentoo world so don't take my word for anything debian based
<Aaron_> gentoo is from a different planet.
<wireLESS> i love gentoo
<Aaron_> ttorvalds made a comment about gentoo and debian that i don't get.
<wireLESS> i prefer it over any distro; but for my htpc i really didn't wanna spend forever compiling everything just to play movies
<wireLESS> so i opted to test ubuntu
<wireLESS> i have to say, i'm impressed, but i hate the monolithic approach it has
<wireLESS> i love how i have windows and xubuntu installed side by side, both performing the EXACT same functions, and windows uses 7gig, while xubuntu is using 1.7gig
<wireLESS> and i haven't even started to clean up crap
<mikubuntu> anyone around to help me work a screenres issue?  thingy helped me today fix a laptop for my friend, and it wasn't till i got done with that, that i realized my res not optimised on this box... anyone know the files offhand that i have to get into to edit?
<Random833> gah
<Random833> when i asked if gnome control center applets would work in xfce, i meant would the settings take, not would they run :P
<Random833> at this point i STILL don't have a solution to my synaptics touchpad program
<Random833> is there ANY documentation on what needs to go in xorg.conf?
<mikubuntu> is there some online repository of the source code where you can see what the default is in every file?
<mikubuntu> like in an orderly fashion?
<Random833> and when i try to start nm-applet from autostart, it saves in the session and starts two the next time i log in
<Random833> yet when i start it MANUALLY, it, oddly enough, _doesn't_ save in the session
<mikubuntu> would be cool to explore (x)ubuntu holographically, in 3d
<mikubuntu> isn't that sort of the info presentation style of unix like systems?
<mikubuntu> like a googlebuntu flyover
<mikubuntu> ya, that would be a great learning tool
<Random833> huh?
<Random833> what do you mean 'the info presentation style of unix like systems' is 3d?
<Random833> i mean, if you mean 'unix' as in 'this is unix, i know this', sure :P
<Random833> [yes, it was a real app, but that doesn't really make the scene any more plausible :P
<mikubuntu> i don't know, i thought i heard that a long time ago, that unix had such a great way of storing/presenting information
<mikubuntu> like very beryl or someting
<Random833> beryl does some 3d stuff for window management
<mikubuntu> ya, but i'm talking about presenting the whole operating system in a 3d universe, knowhatimean?
<Random833> eh - i think i'm going to go back to gnome
<Random833> never heard of that
<mikubuntu> i swear i'm not crazy
<mikubuntu> lol
<Random833> xfce is just annoying me now that i've used it a couple days
<Random833> it's little things
<mikubuntu> like what
<Random833> like lack of OSD for the volume keyboard buttons, no coordination between session saving and autostart
<mikubuntu> oh, ya ... that
<somerville32> Random833 - You're welcome to jump on board and help develop :)
<Random833> 833? wtf
<Random832> stupid irssi
<somerville32> :)
<Random832> I don't know anything about gui programming except in .net
<somerville32> There is always mono
<somerville32> lol
<Random832> does xfce use any apps in mono?
<Random832> and the problems i have are with existing apps :P
<mikubuntu> dot NET?
<Random832> what about it?
<Random832> eh - the main issue with it is that it's the "third" desktop - so external apps of the sort that really need to be integrated with a desktop environment (like gsynaptics) won't get targeted to it
<copasetic> hello
<Random832> so unless everything i need is supported within it, that becomes a problem
<copasetic> can someone help me
<cheeseboy> copasetic: with?
<copasetic> i'm trying to get sound on my ibook g3
<cheeseboy> why is there no /etc/rc.d/init.d/ ?
<somerville32> cheeseboy: /etc/init.d/
<copasetic> no sound on my g3 ibook
<cheeseboy> somerville32 can i link them ?
<copasetic> anyone
<copasetic> ok
<copasetic> anyone alive
<copasetic> hello
<copasetic> hey cheeseboy
<somerville32> Hello
<copasetic> how can i modify a file
<somerville32> How would you like to modify the file?
<copasetic> i don't have sound on my ibook g3
<copasetic> and i like to know how to do it
<copasetic> or what to do
<mikubuntu> anyone around to help me work a screenres issue?  thingy helped me today fix a laptop for my friend, and it wasn't till i got done with that, that i realized my res not optimised on this box... anyone know the files offhand that i have to get into to edit?
<copasetic> anyone
<mikubuntu> maybe after i do it a few times i'll be in a position to help the next guy
<wireLESS> mikubuntu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wireLESS> copasetic: repeat the question, i didn't see it
<copasetic> how do i modify a file
<wireLESS> ?
<wireLESS> that's a really vague question
<wireLESS> what are you trying to do?
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: i want to get my screenres to 1024
<copasetic> i'm trying to get the sound to work on my ibook g3
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: u think you could walk me through it?
<wireLESS> copasetic: did you start alsa-utils?
<copasetic> no
<copasetic> how do i do that
<wireLESS> copasetic: in terminal, as root, try: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<wireLESS> mikubuntu: it's rather easy, do: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and lok for the lines near the bottom that show resolutions
<wireLESS> you'll be interested in the one that is 24 bit depth
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: ya, today we changed that to 16 and that cleaned it up on my friends laptop
<copasetic> what should happened wireless
<mikubuntu> but i still need a little help getting through it i think; couple of things i'm not clear on in steps
<wireLESS> mikubuntu: erm, why did you go to 16?
<wireLESS> copasetic: huh? that's unrelated to wireless
<wireLESS> bbias, i need to ironically test a ch ange in my xorg.conf
<copasetic> what should happen
<wireLESS> ok back
<copasetic> wireLESS what happen
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: let me see.  tell me if i've got it right: open terminal, sudo tomboy /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<wireLESS> copasetic: with what?
<wireLESS> if tomboy is an editor, yes
<copasetic> with the /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<wireLESS> copasetic: that should start your sound daemon
<wireLESS> did it exit with [OK]  ?
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: thingy said my vid card wouldn't support 24 after he checked the laptop model number
<wireLESS> mikubuntu: hmm ok
<wireLESS> actually, if you can, post your xorg.conf on www.speedyshare.com and i can help you easier
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: ok, i try to open
<copasetic> wireLESS that didn't work
<wireLESS> copasetic: any errors?
<wireLESS> mikubuntu: ok, now what?
<copasetic> no
<copasetic> no errors
<wireLESS> copasetic: try running alsamixer to make sure your sounds are not muted, use "m" to unmute channels, in particular the PCM and Master channels
<mikubuntu> wireLESS: gonna try to start the process, brb
<KlrSp1> k
<copasetic> i don't have a alsamicer
<KlrSpz> mixer
<KlrSpz> alsamixer
<copasetic> yes
<KlrSpz> should be installed by default
<copasetic> ok
<KlrSpz> i JUST installed xubuntu literally about 20 min ago and i have it without installinga  single package
<copasetic> ok
<copasetic> well no sound for me
<KlrSpz> are you on a laptop?
<copasetic> yes
<copasetic> ibook
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: hmmmm, tomboy failed.  actually this box is ubuntu, the one i worked on today was x and had mousepad for text editor
<KlrSpz> hmm... do an: lspci | grep -i audio
<KlrSpz> paste the line here
<KlrSpz> mikubuntu: what do you mean tomboy failed
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: here rheres one called 'text editor' would i do sudo text editor /etc/ ....'?
<mikubuntu> don't know, it said failed somehow, and so i closed it
<mikubuntu> maybe i have to add mousepad to my toolkit here for simplicity?
<KlrSpz> mikubuntu: just use nano
<KlrSpz> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KlrSpz> it's a command line editor
<mikubuntu> don't know if i have it installed?
<mikubuntu> lemme see
<KlrSpz> should, it's a default app
<copasetic> hey i got it i hope it works
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: ok, got it open with nano, do you want me to pastebin it?
<KlrSpz> yeah, or just go to www.speedyshare.com and upload it
<KlrSpz> that's probably easier
<mikubuntu> how do i upload it?
<KlrSpz> click the browse button and pick the file
<corrupt> should i install feisty fawn or dapper drake?
<mikubuntu> oh, ok, browse it and upload it?
<mikubuntu> brb
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: http://www.speedyshare.com/489764775.html
<mikubuntu> oh, ya, i like speedyshare
<KlrSpz> well you still have it set to 24 bit, but it looks like it's at 1024x768
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: i thought you wanted to check it before i changed to 16?
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: so i should just change it, save it, and reboot?
<KlrSpz> oh np
<KlrSpz> i haven't ever seen a computer in the past 10 years not support 24 bit though
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: so is there something else we should look at?  i know we looked at some /var/log today, but i don't remember if it was the same issue :(
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: that's what happens when your brain shrinks
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: well, guess i could just go change it, and if that don't solve it, change it back, huh?
<KlrSpz> so keep it at 24, save the file, and do the 3 finger salute (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE) to restart X, then use speedyshare to upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikubuntu> you mean i have to save it and restart because i already opened it with nano?
* mikubuntu is a dumdum, has to confirm every move
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: nano doesn't have a SAVE in the file menu
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: help, i'm stuck ... don't see how to save in nano
<KlrSpz> sorry i've been doing all kidns of stuff
<KlrSpz> mikubuntu: do CTRL+X
<KlrSpz> then Y
<KlrSpz> then ENTER
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: k, lemme try
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: said command not found, then everything disappeared.  did i just fry my xorg?
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: do you think i could have just screwed it up royally?
<mikubuntu> KlrSpz: says bash: y: command not found
<Jester45> mikubuntu, what are you trying to do.... you just told bash to run y
<mikubuntu> Jester45: KlrSpz said to do ctrl plus x, then y, then enter in nano editing xorg.conf to save, i don't know if it did it or if i fried it....
<Jester45> after nano is open and you edit it press ctrl x
<Jester45> it will ask to say
<Jester45> save*
<Jester45> thats when you press y
<mikubuntu> Jester45: should i sudo nano xorg again?
<Jester45> yea
<mikubuntu> Jester45: is it *too late*?
<Jester45> it looks like you allready exited nano
<mikubuntu> Jester45: arrrrggghhh, so now what do i do? i screwed?
<Jester45> o and i dont know if you where the person but someone rebooted to let the settings get changed
<mikubuntu> Jester45: no i haven't rebooted
<Jester45> but you can change them with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mikubuntu> Jester45: do that now?
<Jester45> **it will close all windows giving no time to save
<Jester45> if you have changed your settings
<mikubuntu> Jester45: no, i hadn't made any changes
<Jester45> are you stuck in text only? or do you have a gui
<mikubuntu> Jester45: i uploaded the xorg.conf file to speedyshare, can i, or do i need to retrieve it?  i wish i would have just left well enough alone ...
<Jester45> i dont know what that is
<mikubuntu> speedyshare.com like pastebin
<mikubuntu> Jester45: http://www.speedyshare.com/489764775.html
<Jester45> ok... what about it
<Jester45> is that the edited version?
<mikubuntu> Jester45: no, i never did edit it, that is, i never changed anything, but i did go in with sudo nano
<Jester45> ok so now you can edit the file from in nano
<xjkx> I changed my mouse cursor to a red one, it appears just sometimes, there are times i have this white one, whats wrong?
<Jester45> just use it like a text editor
<xjkx> If i put the cursor on gaim, its red, if i put the cursor on thunar its white ;o
<mikubuntu> Jester45: thats when KlrSpz said to do the control x, then y, then enter, and i newbie, all the output disappeared, i don't know if it saved or not or if i fried it
<mikubuntu> see?
<Jester45> well... you can allways open it again and see if the changes are there
<mikubuntu> Jester45:  i think nano closed.  that's what i din't know, if i can open it again? sokay to redo sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> if the changes are there then you saved it
<mikubuntu> Jester45: ok, i check
<mikubuntu> Jester45:  seems to be as i left it.  so will changing the default depth from 24 to 16 get my screenres to 1024?
<Jester45> no.. depth is how many colors
<Jester45> resolution is the resolution
<mikubuntu> Jester45: just changing that today on an older than this one dell cpi lat d300xt was enough to fix screenres ... thingy walked me through it; he said the vid card in that one wouldn't support 24
<mikubuntu> Jester45: that's why i'm messing with this one, because when i saw how crisp that screen got, i realized i must not be getting optimum res on this lat d600 here
<Jester45> what is the res
<mikubuntu> resolution
<Jester45> lower the bit then, i run mine at 16 to save memory
<Jester45> i know what i was asking what is it running at
<mikubuntu> ok, then to save? tell me again plz how?
<mikubuntu> oh, i guess at 800
<Jester45> ctrl + x
<Jester45> then y
<mikubuntu> letters a little fuzzy, not too tight
<mikubuntu> ok, then after save, reboot?
<Jester45> and... resolution is 2 numbers 800x600 is normal when the first is 800
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> much faster than reboot
<Jester45> mikubuntu, remebmer only windows has to reboot to change a setting
<mikubuntu> should i go make the change, save, and come back here?
<Jester45> if you want
<mikubuntu> ok, i try
<mikubuntu> after i did 'y' and enter, then nano says: file name to write: etc/x11/xorg.conf  do i need to enter something else
<Jester45> no
<xjkx> could anyone try changing the mose cursor ? i chose the red one but it works only to some window (such as gaim) on some others its still white, i wanna know if its just here
<mikubuntu> Jester45: so i just x out and go to terminal again for restart?
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> dont restart
<Jester45> it takes forever and isnt to nice on your harddrive
<Jester45> use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mikubuntu> i din't mean restart, i mean the command you gave me there
<mikubuntu> i don't need to send it 'to files' or anything?  bunch of options show at the bottom of nano
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> ctrl x exits
<Jester45> but if you made changes it askes if you want to save
<mikubuntu> ok, i go try, but no, control x din't seem to exit a minute ago ... ?
<mikubuntu> yes, thats what it did
<mikubuntu> but the whole file still sitting there, i'm just wanting to be clear if all i have to do is close the window and then go to terminal for sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> yes
<mikubuntu> ok
<Jester45> if you removed the file then xorg wouldnt know how to config
<somerville32> Does anyone want to give me some feedback on the current new-xubuntu-website in-progress?
<xork> sure
<somerville32> http://xubuntu.no-ip.org/
<xjkx> somerville32: what are you in the project?
<somerville32> xjkx: hmm?
<xork> somerville32: looks good.. i'd take out the screenshot.. and the related projects stands out too much
<xork> otherwise nicely in line with ubuntu.com
<xjkx> you want some feed back on a website of xubuntu that is in progress, i thought you were a part of the team
<somerville32> xjkx: I am :] 
<somerville32> xjkx: http://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team
<xjkx> Cody A.W. Somerville (cody-somerville)
<xjkx> :o
<somerville32> :S
<xork> maybe put related projects under Get Developing
<somerville32> xork: I'm planning to make it look exactly like Ubuntu's website but branded for Xubuntu
<xork> somerville32: sounds good, i like the main page
<somerville32> :)
<xjkx> I like it too :D
<xork> i think it should say somewhere
<xork> boldly
<xork> that xfce is not only for old hardware!
<xork> seems to be common misconception
* Jester45 agrees 
<mikubuntu> Jester45: well, that command din't restart me, it just went to a black screen and wouldn't clear, so i powered down and rebooted.  my screenresolution none improved tho .. dang.
<Jester45> people allways think wait you use xubuntu? and thats a fast computer
* xork nods
<xork> it's just the least bloated, yet still complete DE
<Jester45> i could care less about the bloat or lack of
<Jester45> i just like it
<Jester45> and it is nice that its faster than the rest
<xork> i like the snappiness
<xork> KDE just felt like a slow moving thing
<xork> even on a blazing computer
<xjkx> I'd use it even if it was heavier
<xork> i like it has it's own stripped down compositor
<Jester45> i think its the idea that it has gui tools but yet lets you configure things
<xork> yeah.. that's a blessing
<Jester45> that keeps me using it
<Jester45> kde is like well.. there are defualts but to get it working how you like you need to spend 10 days configing each app
<Jester45> and gnome says well we have option 1 and 2... what? you want a 3rd thats to much
<Jester45> o and by the way both options are slow
<xork> sounds like my experiences too ;)
<xork> these things should be on the site!
<xork> so people don't think it's.. just ubuntu for slow comps
<Jester45> they should reword to
<xork> i kind of wish ubuntu would pick xfce as it's flagship
<Jester45> i dont
<Jester45> then it would make a mess of it
<Jester45> lets add this and this
<Jester45> people that use ubuntu just want more and more options
<xork> well, improvement's good..
<xork> the menu editor
<xork> seems to be something a lot of people have trouble with
<Jester45> the only thing i want is xfwm4 to be able to be just an decorator so i could use compiz core
<xork> that'd be nice
<xjkx> does anyone know if xfce5 is comming up soon?
<Jester45> i think if it is gutsy+1 would have it
<Jester45> maybe +2
<somerville32> xjkx: It isn't for a long long long time
<somerville32> They're working on 4.6 at the moment
<Jester45> hey you guys know whats fun
<Jester45> at school having qemu running linux and mac os at the same time
* somerville32 wonders what this has to do with xubuntu support. :S
<Jester45> and switching them and making people think your rebooting that fast
<Jester45> it doesnt
<Jester45> -offtopic is dead
<Jester45> and my mouse has gone missing
<somerville32> That might be because you refuse to you it
<Jester45> could be
<Jester45> never know with me
<Jester45> night everyone
<Jester45> better shut up before somerville32 gets mad again
* somerville32 rolls his eyes.
<xork> anyone know if it's possible for items deleted from the xfce desktop
<xork> to go to a specified location? :P
<somerville32> They goto the trash bin
<xork> i'd like them to go to ~/.Trash
<xork> is that possible?
<mikubuntu> jest[00:54] 	<Jester45>	thanks, goodnite
<mikubuntu> Jester45: thanks, goodnite
<mikubuntu> nite guys
<xjkx> I dont know what i did but my applications menu just dissapeared :/ rebooted trying to fix but its still not here
<xjkx> killed restarted xfdesktop but didnt open
<somerville32> Is it just the application menu?
<xjkx> yes
<xjkx> everything else is fine
<somerville32> Then just re-add it
<xjkx> how
<xjkx> i done i think
<somerville32> :] 
<xjkx> the icon ist the same but i will survive with that
<xjkx> thanks
<xjkx> Now i saw a "remove" right clicking it :>
<xjkx> It explains much
<xjkx> Guys, there is a xfce 4.4.1 out, our xfce is 4.4.0, and the apt-get upgrade still doesn't offer the new one, you think its unstable to install the package from xfce.org ?
<somerville32> Yes, it is unstable
<somerville32> I'm sure it would work okay
<somerville32> But you lose all the work we've put into packaging it and integrating it along with support.
<somerville32> I would recommend waiting until Gutsy is released and you'll have the few bug fixes that 4.4.1 offers
<xjkx> somerville32: is it comming out soon?
<xjkx> the gutsy
<somerville32> xjkx: Yes.
<somerville32> October
<xjkx> Cool. I don't expect to download it, i think i will apt-get upgrade, i believe its the same. Isnt't it ? :)
<somerville32> Yes.
<somerville32> Just about
<dorana> Hi, I'm having problem with my mic volume beeing very low... anything anyoine know something about?
<dorana> NEVER MIND, i SOLVED IT
<imduffy15> how do i install new themes on xubuntu
<somerville32> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<somerville32> You put the theme in ~/.themes/
<xork> hm
<xork> shouldn't xfce-look be listed? ;)
<imduffy15> ok thanks
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Jester45> anyone know how to keep thunar from using trash on a usb drive
<Ben_Cs> i think it's not only tunar. i had same thing in gnome
<Ben_Cs> actually i think it's a nice feature
<imduffy15> hey
<imduffy15> how do i install new login screens on xubuntu
<Ben_Cs> i would think you should copy the new screen dir to ~/.splash or something like that and then it'll appear in applications->settings->splash screen settings
<Ben_Cs> i'm not sure about the ~/.splash directory name though
<Ben_Cs> well gotta go.
* Ben_Cs away
<imduffy15> ok thanks
<Jester45> did it work?
<imduffy15> am online try it now i was in a video call
<imduffy15> only*
<imduffy15> thanks for your help bye
<dewp> when i installed a plugin to kaffeine, where should it appear=
<dewp> ?
<somerville32> You're using Kaffeine in Xubuntu?
<dewp> yes
<somerville32> Well, if you install a plugin for kaffeine, it should appear within kaffeine.
<dewp> i think so, too
<dewp> strange
<dewp> the installation did not tell that there was anything wrong
<warbler> dewp: what was the plugin called?
<dewp> its the softcam plugin
<CreativeEmbassy> can someone help me out with a new xubuntu install?
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm trying to get it running on some pretty old hardware
<CreativeEmbassy> it loads the CD, so I see the menu at the beginning
<pleia2> CreativeEmbassy: how much ram do you have? the LiveCD requires 192M
<CreativeEmbassy> originally I had 192, and I just bought ram to bring it up to 512
<CreativeEmbassy> thought maybe that was the problem at first :-/
<pleia2> well you could try the Alternative disk anyway, it's a text-based installer but still very easy to use and tends to solve problems like this
<CreativeEmbassy> i could try that
<CreativeEmbassy> link in the topic?
<pleia2> yeah, go to http://xubuntu.org/get click on your location and then scroll down to "Alternate install CD"
<CreativeEmbassy> ah, found it
<CreativeEmbassy> i'll download it immediately
<pleia2> good luck :)
<CreativeEmbassy> thanks
<CreativeEmbassy> i'll stay in here for a while and let you know if it works
<warbler> dewp: try the easy way first - file search for softcam
<dewp> it is installed
<dewp> at least apt-get says that
<dewp> in which section should plugins appear? "configure dvb"=
<Nevermind> hello
<Nevermind> does anyone know how to install a .tar.gz file? i'm new to linux
<ehird`> i'm installing xubuntu on ppc via the alt cd
<dewp> thats not hard, its easyer to google for that :)
<ehird`> its at Select & install software, 85%
<ehird`> no disk activity
<ehird`> nothing, it's just hanging there with "Please wait.."
<ehird`> this happened at 6% but with disk activity and it passed after a while
<ehird`> but ... no disk activity: i googled and both cases were internet related
<ehird`> :/
<Nevermind> so i download the .tar.gz file, right click and install?
<ehird`> anyone know if this is for sure the cause?
<Nevermind> Do i have gtk+ 1.2.x and GNU gettext already on my system? if i only just installed Xubuntu?
<ehird`> k fine now
<warbler> dewp: doing many things :) - the search was to see where it turned up
<ehird`> i installed xubuntu on an old g3 ppc imac.
<ehird`> it went fine
<ehird`> i rebooted; yet got a neverending spew of open firmware errors - DEFAULT CATCH!
<ehird`> i went into the prompt and tried manually booting but the same
<dewp> hmm it turns up many times
<ehird`> the error contains code=300 to be precise
<Nevermind> ok still having problems installing a tar.gz file
<Nevermind> please please help
<somerville32> maxamillion: Hey :)
<Nevermind> i've downloaded it
<Nevermind> and ran it, but all it's done is exract it into a folder
<ehird`> anyone?
<mikubuntu> help. my friend and i are trying to listen to cd for the first time on xubntu, and the cd player doesn't work right off.  are there some configuration issues with the players that anyone might know of?
<Nevermind> not really, try installing a peice of software called VLC Media player, it will play 99% of all formats and can run straight off
<maxamillion> hey somerville32, long time no speak
<Nevermind> i have it and i dont need to install anything else
<somerville32> maxamillion: Indeed.
<mikubuntu> unable to mount audio cd, and another window unable to mount volume
<somerville32> maxamillion: Not on gtalk?
<maxamillion> somerville32: no, i am ssh'd into my server ... i am actually teaching a class right now
<maxamillion> somerville32: but they are all working on an assignment i passed out so i got bored
<somerville32> Is it nice to have the tables turned?
<maxamillion> somerville32: just a bit :)
<maxamillion> somerville32: i signed into gtalk through the web interface :)
<ehird`> is anybody ppc-fu here :(
<somerville32> maxamillion: You signed out of gtalk
<somerville32> But anyhow, http://xubuntu.no-ip.org
* warbler is away: Away to see a man about a horse
<maxamillion> somerville32: yeah, sorry ... i forgot that it killed convos that are popped out when you sign out of gmail
<maxamillion> somerville32: i am getting back on right now
* warbler is back (gone 00:01:29)
<maxamillion> somerville32: jeebus, it looks awesome
<maxamillion> somerville32: major kudos
<maxamillion> somerville32: we need some updated screenshots ... the dapper screenies really don't do xubuntu justice
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Thanks a bunch :)
<somerville32> TheSheep did most of the work :) I just glued it all together.
<somerville32> It still needs a lot more glue though, hehe
<somerville32> I'm actually going to infuse the Canonical template to allow us to have a right column that the ubuntu.com ubuntu07 theme only gives the perception of existence
<maxamillion> ahhh
<maxamillion> i wasn't aware
<somerville32> aka: I'm going to beat it with a stick
<maxamillion> my web dev skills are ameture at best
<somerville32> Same here
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Lets see how I make out
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> well good luck to you
<maxamillion> i really want to learn python web dev stuffs
* maxamillion just needs to find the time
<somerville32> :) I miss chatting with you maxamillion
<ehird`> the alt install cd doesn't detect my ethernet connection via dhcp...
<somerville32> With all of you really :) I've missed the community insurmountably
<ehird`> i have to enter it manually
<ehird`> is this a known problem? :/
<somerville32> ehird`: What version?
<ehird`> somerville32: fiesty
<maxamillion> somerville32: yeah, i miss alot of things of how it used to be in the xubuntu community .... but time goes and so must i .... just looking for a python project to leech on these days
<hspopoy> hi guys
<dewp> hey
<hspopoy> hi dewp
<hspopoy> can anybody help me?
<somerville32> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ehird`> dhcp not working is pretty annoying
<ehird`> :/
<somerville32> ehird`: Tell me about your network configuration
<hspopoy> can anyone tell me how to install xubuntu on a drive with xp pre-installed?
<hspopoy> i mean - i wanna dual boot
<hspopoy> :D
<somerville32> hspopoy: Just tell the installer to dual boot :)
<hspopoy> hmmm...how?
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm still not able to install, even with the alternate disc :-/
<ehird`> somerville32: it's trivial. a standard ethernet router, with an ethernet cable, plugged into the g3
<ehird`> somerville32: what more do you need? :)
<somerville32> ehird`: The only time I had trouble with dhcp was when I was using Windows as the router
<somerville32> Does it work on another operating system?
<somerville32> (same box)
<ehird`> somerville32: yes it works with os x 10.1
<CreativeEmbassy> after I get the "loading linux kernel" window, when it gets past that the screen clears and I get the blinking cursor
<ehird`> somerville32: also on my pc and my new imac (wirelessly)
<CreativeEmbassy> and the blinking cursor stays there, nothing else happens...
<somerville32> ehird`: So you're running Xubuntu on PPC?
<ehird`> somerville32: Trying to. ;)
<ehird`> somerville32: Original imac g3. Low-specced, to say the least - I'm using the alt. install cd
<hspopoy> question on "preparing disk space" - should i choose "guided-resize partition" or "guided-use entire disk" if i wanna dual boot?
<n4p1-1> short question: should I install xubuntu 6.06.1 or 7.04 ? where is the difference?
<Ben_Cs> no importanat difference for u
<Ben_Cs> dapper should be more stable but i wouldn't think so
<boogie> 7.04 just has some newer versions
<pleia2> n4p1-1: 6.06 is supported for longer (3 years from release), 7.04 has a shorter support window and so upgrading to the newer version every 6 months is recommended
<boogie> xubuntu 6.06 has not LTS!
<ehird`> yes it does
<Ben_Cs> 6.06 = dapper, 7.04 = feisty
<Ben_Cs> what do u need LTS 4 anyway?
<maxamillion> Ben_Cs: in a business environment it is worth while
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: not everyone wants to go through a major upgrade every 6 months
<CreativeEmbassy> anyone have ideas on my problem?
<Ben_Cs> yes, an upgrade for a big organization is lots of time and money. right about that
<mikubuntu> has anyone listening used xubuntu while navigating aol's 'new' mail site, and do you know of any issues associated.   i put ubuntu on my friends laptop, and she went straight to aol, who i like about as much as i like bill gates, and had all kinds of problems with her mail.  she'd selectr mail to delete, and it keeps showing back up, like bad beer, or seafood (and some poultry products). ...
<mikubuntu> ...also she kept getting an error message: unresponsive script on page.
<asmith42a> I just swapped out my monitor. Is there an app or command line I can use to rescan for the new monitor or update the monitor profile?
<asmith42a> Or do I have to go in and manually edit the xconfig or what-not?
<asmith42a> mikubuntu: Wouldn't the problems be browser-specific?
<asmith42a> mikubuntu: I haven't been to AOL's new mail site, so I can't give you a direct solution.
<mikubuntu> asmith42a: hmmm, maybe a firefox issue then?  i'll tell her to try with opera... thanks
<asmith42a> mikubuntu: Glad to help, even though it was a little.
<Nevermind> hello
<Nevermind> i'm using a prog called pyNeighborhood , python built v. of LinNeighborhood, and i can not mount to a shared hard drive over my router
<somerville32> Are you using the packaged version or did you download it off the website?
<Nevermind> i downloaded it off the add/remove software that came with Xubuntu
<somerville32> Okay
<Nevermind> for some reason i can't mount it with my laptop
<somerville32> Well, please file a bug and I'll look at it after I get some sleep
<Nevermind> help
<Nevermind> ?
<somerville32> I'm going on 48hrs now :(
<Nevermind> rofl.... awwwwww
<Nevermind> i'll let you log off it=f you want :P
<Nevermind> *of
<Nevermind> *if
<somerville32> Well, if you file the bug, it'll file off an e-mail to me which means I'll most for sure look at it and resolve it
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> thankyou
<somerville32> Make sure to file it under the PyNeighborhood package
<Nevermind> ok
<Nevermind> thankyou very much
<somerville32> No problem :)
* somerville32 hugs Nevermind 
<graceofdragons> would anyone be able to tell me why I'm getting an error after setting up the partioner while trying to install from the live CD?
<Slash> Hi
<ehird`> xubuntu fiesty alt install cd fails to dhcp my very simple ethernet network
<ehird`> :/
<hyper_ch> ehird`: then configure it later
<ehird`> hyper_ch: but dhcp >should work<
<hyper_ch> ehird`: should != is
<hyper_ch> ehird`: people should not use windoze... but they do
<ehird`> hyper_ch: it works on other computers
<hyper_ch> ehird`: is all the hardware identical?
<ehird`> hyper_ch: Uh, no?
<ehird`> hyper_ch: But it works on that machine.
<ehird`> hyper_ch: In OS X.
<hyper_ch> ehird`: you have different hardware so you might no expect everything running the same
<ehird`> hyper_ch: It works on the same machine; different OS
<hyper_ch> ehird`: see "DIFFERENT" OS ;) another distinction
<ehird`> let's pick at semantics.
<ehird`> '"DIFFERNT" OS' should make no difference. Xubuntu should be able to use DHCP.
<ehird`> There is absolutely /no reason/ it should not.
<ehird`> Indeed, I would bet it /would/, if conditions were different. It's a matter of figuring out which conditions, and what the fix is.
<hyper_ch> different OS makesa  difference as there is different support for the hardware as different drivers exist - if they do
<Sherwinator> i need help
<Sherwinator> when i try playing rented DVD'S on xubuntu
<Sherwinator> i get an error like
<Sherwinator> are you trying to play a protected DVD without X file?
<Ben_Cs> is there as featurefull torrent client as ktorrent, but lighter one? gtk based, that is?
<Sherwinator> .......
<Sherwinator> can any1 help me ?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: rtorrent is full featured and very light as it is command line based
<Sherwinator> hi again hyper
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: install libdvdcss2
<Merchelo> aww
<Sherwinator> what is that ?
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: how about a one with gui?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: you want to get light, use rtorrent ;) it's really great
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: have a guess
<Sherwinator> hyper_ch:  thanks alot (again)
<hyper_ch> Sherwinator: you know now what it is
<Sherwinator> yea thanks
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: you may want to try deluge
<Ben_Cs> ok. i'll check it
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: you probably can't find it ;)
<Ben_Cs> why not?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: did you=?
<Ben_Cs> i'm browsing the site
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: there's a simpler way:  www.getdeb.net
<Ben_Cs> yeh i know that site. a good one.
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: but still no repository
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: try rtorrent, it's really great
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: and very light
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: and if you have ssh server installed, you can control it from everywhere
<Ben_Cs> i don't like command lining unless i have to
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: command line is great ;)
<Ben_Cs> y do i need repos? if it's there in .deb i'll download it. or elese compile it
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: you need them for update
<Ben_Cs> i can just download by hand new versions
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: do you do that on a regular base? I guess not
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: so my recommendation is either using repos or compile from svn
<Ben_Cs> but i use some soft no on repos anyway. like pidgin, gimpshop etc.
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: it's up to you... it's ust a lot more tedious to stay up-to-date
<hyper_ch> you can do whatever you want ;) just stating my opinion
<Ben_Cs> look, if something work fine, no need to update it every day
<Ben_Cs> i know
<hyper_ch> if you think it works fine, you won't update it at all ;)
<Ben_Cs> hello
<s-x-u> ugh hi
<cheeseboy> can anyone see from this(http://pastebin.ca/674301) or think of any reason why im getting connection reset by peer on my xbox(192.168.2.103) when i try to watch tv-links videos? videos work fine on this pc and i do get internet on my xbox.
<Ben_Cs> for some reason non of my video players (niether vlc) are playing movies. what happened. help!
<cheeseboy> Ben_Cs: you get error opening file?
<Ben_Cs> nope. i get only sound
<cheeseboy> Ben_Cs: run vlc from terminal and tell me the output
<Ben_Cs> one sec
<Ben_Cs> no output. and when i slide the button to forward vlc gets stuck!
<cheeseboy> Ben_Cs: have you tried reinstalling vlc?
<Ben_Cs> yup. no change
<cheeseboy> Ben_Cs: did you purge it just apt-get remove ?
<Ben_Cs> no
<Ben_Cs> should i remove it?
<cheeseboy> try purgeing (sudo dpkg -P vlc) then apt-get install vlc
<Ben_Cs> same thing. sound. no video
<Ben_Cs> could it be something colides there?
<xjkx> I don't know how. I don't know why. The dhcpclient never gives me the right configuration i need, and i have to ifconfig xxx xxx myself. Problem is that dhcpclient is being ran on boot, and i'd like to know how to remove it.
<Ben_Cs> cheeseboy. is there to reinstall the whole gui system?
<Ben_Cs> to init it to start point?
<cheeseboy> Ben_Cs: i dont understand
<Ben_Cs> cheeseboy: maybe if i reinstall the whole system (to initial state) except the kernel, whatever is broken will be fixed?
<Ben_Cs> i'm frustrated :(
<Ben_Cs> i don't want to reinstall everything from scratch
<hyper_ch> open vlc or whatever from the command line ;) and play then a movie
<Ben_Cs> i'll try it again
<cheeseboy> Ben_Cs: do you use mplayer also ?
<Ben_Cs> yes i do
<cheeseboy> mplayer has terminal version
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: same result. no video
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: but you get some output of what's wrong ;=
<Ben_Cs> no output whatsoever
<Ben_Cs> now mplayer does give output
<Ben_Cs> here it is:
<Ben_Cs> open: No such file or directory
<Ben_Cs> [MGA]  Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<Ben_Cs> open: No such file or directory
<Ben_Cs> [MGA]  Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<Ben_Cs> [VO_TDFXFB]  Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory.
<Ben_Cs> [VO_3DFX]  Unable to open /dev/3dfx.
<Ben_Cs> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg]  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<Ben_Cs> Selected video codec: [ffodivx]  vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
<Ben_Cs> Forced audio codec: mad
<Ben_Cs> Opening audio decoder: [libmad]  libmad mpeg audio decoder
<Ben_Cs> well, these are the lines that are suspicious to me
<Ben_Cs> any idea?
<Ben_Cs> and ofcourse, mplayer plays sound but no video
<Ben_Cs> arrr. do i have to reinstall xubuntu?
<Ben_Cs> never mind. i'm off to reinstall the system
<cheeseboy> ugh #ubuntu  sucks
<neozen> lol
<neozen> moves too fast for ya?
* neozen pokes kalikiana_ with a stick
<neozen> oh wait... wrong one
* neozen pokes kalikiana's ghost
<cheeseboy> any forum staff here ?
<neozen> as in xubuntu forum?
<neozen> or the really popular forum for ubuntu
<neozen> ?
<cheeseboy> ubuntu forum
<neozen> maxamillion perhaps...
* kalikiana_ 's ghost strikes back with a pick axe.
<neozen> ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
<neozen> lol
<kalikiana_> Do you dare poke me from behind =)
<cheeseboy> is he awake ?
* cheeseboy pokes maxamillion
<neozen> doubt it
<neozen> but anything's possible
<kalikiana_> What are you guys after anyway?
<cheeseboy> i cant pst on the forum for some reason
<kalikiana_> Lamer, you need to login first :P
<neozen> me?
<neozen> I'm just hanging out
<neozen> jester! salu!
<Jester45> does anyone know how to use sed
<Jester45> salu
<TheSheep> Jester45: man sed :)
<Jester45> its not to helpfull
<TheSheep> Jester45: what are you trying to do?
<Jester45> but... i think i have a work around
<neozen> Jester... indeed.. what ye up to?
<TheSheep> Jester45: usually you run it with: sed -i -e 'some commands to perform on the text'
* neozen nods
<TheSheep> and then the file name
<neozen> unless you're looking to overwrite/change newlines..... that makes for baaaad times
<neozen> or so I've heard
<neozen> enter perl
<Jester45> can to take the first "word" out of a file and pipe it to a diffrent program
<aryr100> hello all
<aryr100> has anyone had any problem installing x7.04 on amd labtop ?
<Jester45> aryr100, what laptop vendor? what is the problem if any?
<aryr100> compaq when tring to installing get unable to make file system
<TheSheep> Jester45: grep -m1 -o -E '^\S+'
<aryr100> have ran ubuntu with no problem
<TheSheep> aryr100: disable volume management in thunar
<TheSheep> aryr100: thunar -> edit -> preferences -> advanced
<Jester45> The-Kernel, ping
<neozen> Jester45: you might want awk instead of sed for this purpose
<aryr100> kk can disable from live cd to allow install ?
<neozen> awk's great for dealing with words
<TheSheep> neozen: grep works fine
* neozen nods
<TheSheep> neozen: I'd rather use cut instead of awk for such a simple thing though
<neozen> cut?
* neozen man's cut
<neozen> ...nice
<neozen> never heard of cut before
<neozen> thankee
<TheSheep> neozen: beware, using it for processing larger sets of data leads to *very* inneficient programs (lots of forks0
<TheSheep> )
* neozen nods
<neozen> will keep that in mind
* neozen points @ awk
<neozen> what exactly is the definition of "large sets of data" these days
<neozen> a gb or two of text?
<TheSheep> neozen: for bash scripts it's still about 1M
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<neozen> eep
<neozen> that's tiny
<TheSheep> hi hyper_ch
<TheSheep> neozen: you usually process text though
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how are you?
<TheSheep> neozen: try to type 1GB of text
<neozen> nope
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: fine, thanks, you?
<neozen> don't have to
<TheSheep> neozen: ok, logs
* neozen points @ ebook collection
<hyper_ch> one does not have to type 1gb, one can generate that ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: same... room looks very empty now here
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: tried skating yet? ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: nope, there are still some obstacles like a bed and the computer ;)
<neozen> lol
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: two more nights and then my university life/career comes to a definitive end ;(
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: first time I'm going to live alone
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you need to find yourself a hyperette
<Ben_Cs> hello
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I have one, but she's still in Canada
<Ben_Cs> had a problem before, that vlc and other players didn't show video
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you have win32codecs installed?
<Ben_Cs> problem solved. "window manager twiks" if enabled, crews totaly the video streams
<Ben_Cs> *screws
<hyper_ch> evil twaks
<hyper_ch> tweaks
<Ben_Cs> eventually i reinstalled xubuntu, and checked vlc after each change i made. and so i found the cause
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: what video card have you got?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you mean compositor?
<Ben_Cs> intel 950
<TheSheep> argh
<Ben_Cs> yes , compositor
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: evil tweaks indeed
<hyper_ch> according to TheSheep's reaction tot he intel card it's not a very good one ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, it's good, I just had some problems with intel cars on older kernels
<hyper_ch> tot he --> to the
<Ben_Cs> it's actually has great performance with games
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah... well, I trust in nVidia
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: never disappointed me
<hyper_ch> not on windoze, not in linux
<Jester45> oo intel makes cars now to :0
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'd prefer opensource drivers
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: like?
<Ben_Cs> google makes cell phones, so y can't intel make cars :)
<TheSheep> Jester45: do you have to stop, get out and get back in if it bleascreens?
<TheSheep> bluescreens
<hyper_ch> well, SWATCH also makes cars
<Jester45> front window turns blue
<hyper_ch> google cell phones?
<Jester45> and you have to get out and back in
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I want one!
<neozen> I've had great experience w/ the intel950
<Ben_Cs> is there a prog for linux like norton ghost is for win?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: dd
<neozen> dd
<Jester45> lol
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: it's called dd
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Jester45> dd is much better
<neozen> because it's dumber
<Ben_Cs> it's htc +google cooperation
<TheSheep> Jester45: yes, it also rips cds ;)
<hyper_ch> what does dd actually stand for? dupicate disc?
<neozen> dump device
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: dump data
<neozen> something like that
<neozen> that'll do
* neozen grins
<TheSheep> or data dump
<Jester45> DD is an acronym for "data definition"
<hyper_ch> it's named after what it does... what a genious idea ;)
<Jester45> says wikipedia
<hyper_ch> Jester45: wiki can be manipulated ;)
<neozen> wonder what awk stands for...
<TheSheep> neozen: the info is available
* Jester45 tells hyper_ch thats why he said its from wikipedia
<neozen> ah... author's names
<neozen> makes sense
<TheSheep> neozen: THAT Aho?
* neozen nods
<Jester45> huhu hyper_ch
<Jester45> :)
<hyper_ch> there's truly someone named Awk? Poor guy ;)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: huhu
<hyper_ch> Jester45: how the gf doing?
<Jester45> what one
<hyper_ch> Jester45: that one you've talked about the other week
<hyper_ch> Jester45: you have more than one?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: or do you change them that often? ;)
<TheSheep> Data Structures and Algorithms (with A. V. Aho and J. E. Hopcroft)
<Ben_Cs> is dd in repos?
<Ben_Cs> cause i don't see it
<Jester45> hyper_ch, both
<TheSheep> Aho, Hopcroft and Ullman are almost as famous as Knuth
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: dd is installed by default... it's command line ;)
<Ben_Cs> i see
<hyper_ch> knuth?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: hehehe
* TheSheep slaps hyper_ch with Art of Computer Programming
<Ben_Cs> i wrote "dd" and no response
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: harder ;)
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: man dd
* TheSheep adds the 3 new volumes
<Ben_Cs> ok
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=mybackup
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: for a moment I thought you were referring to the icebear Knut
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth
<Jester45> and to replace its if=mybackup of=/dev/hda1
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: and don't forget to prepend it with sudo
<neozen> TheSheep: whee... I'm reading that
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: thanks
<neozen> oh wait.... this is Art of Unix Programming
* TheSheep reads Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
<hyper_ch> Version numbers of his TeX software approach the transcendental number , that is versions increment in the style 3, 3.1, 3.14 and so on. Version numbers of Metafont approach the number e similarly.
<hyper_ch> thats great
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yup
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: mail him and ask when the version 4.0 is scheduled :D
<neozen> TheSheep: that was a good book
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I guess that will make me a victim of his humor
<TheSheep> neozen: makes you believe in Quality :)
<neozen> heheehe
<neozen> and all its various forms
<TheSheep> neozen: but that's not new, programmers always knew that code has Quality
* neozen nods
<neozen> and other code... does not
<neozen> what's that rule? 90% of everything is garbage
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: 74% of bebop fetched
<TheSheep> even if you, after a month of hacking, come up with exactly the same code that you started with, it has a lot more of it than initially
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: cool, you're working for my ratio :D
* neozen nods @ TheSheep
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how comes?
<neozen> its more the way it is now then it ever was before
<neozen> (quote from pattern recognition)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that's a "private" tracker, and it keeps track of how much you download/upload
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and that particular download is "freebie", meaning that it doesn't count how much you download of it, but it counts upload normally
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh well, I slowly find my way around public trackers... one day I maybe will also master private ones ;)
<TheSheep> but I'm being OT here, sorry
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: no need to be sorry
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm supposed to watch over this channel
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and that you do... but no one here has any support inquiry pending right now
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: still, many people lurk here and read scrollback
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what for?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: to see what happened when they were afk
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I do that too
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: those people must really be bored
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: on the contrary
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I mean those except you ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why would one do that if he's not bored?
<TheSheep> procrastination :D
* Jester45 nods
* Jester45 is a master of torrents 
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ???
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I don't understand
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: suppose you have lots of work -- so much, that you don't even know what to start with
* Jester45 currently has 248kb/s down and 549kb/s up 
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what do you do then?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: go back to bed ;)
<Jester45> nothing
<hyper_ch> Jester45: nice upload ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: of course! you browse wikipedia, read jokes, customize your desktop, read scrollback, etc.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, never done reading scrollback... but the others... yeah, done that
<Jester45> my moviex.info stats are 6.3gb up 4.12 down 1.53 ratio
<hyper_ch> Jester45: what's that? private torrent?
<Jester45> yep
* TheSheep has 9.3 ration on emprnium.us :D
<Jester45> only kind i will use
<hyper_ch> how does one use them=
<TheSheep> Jester45: afraid of RIA?
* Jester45 got 1.2mb/s (1200kb/s) on moviex
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you need to be registered, then you download a torrent with hash of your password embedded
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: is that a mix of RIAA and CIA?
<Jester45> i dont care about them
* TheSheep ate an eye
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah :) and those are great?
<Jester45> i like the speed and the quality of the torrents
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: so far I just use TOB
* Jester45 leaves for work
<hyper_ch> TPB
<Jester45> TPB mininova moviex torrentzilla and google for me
<TheSheep> ok, this is getting really offtopic
<TheSheep> even for freenode :(
<hyper_ch> suprnova is supposed to open again
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> ok, let's put that in a xubuntu context... ;)
<hyper_ch> btw, anyone can recommend me a notebook for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: this one looks good: http://www.tlachac.com/FLASHMX/TicTackToe/ScannedNotebookPaper.gif
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it even comes with Genuine Paper Advantage
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: intuitive user interface
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: lol....
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and 3d scrolling animation
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: have you installe Linux Genuine Advantage?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: can't find genuine linux anywhere
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: so I just have the advantages
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/  --> but it's already hacked ;)
<hyper_ch> hello archangelpetro, how may we help tonight?
<archangelpetro> :D i do appreciate the concern and friendliness :)
<archangelpetro> but i'm here just for the sheer pleasure of company
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: was that now enough on-topic? ;)
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: ^^
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: he's here to read the scrollback
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: go back to work ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how, if he wasn't logged in before?
<archangelpetro> :P how are you TheSheep? :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: cut him some slack, he's just starting
<archangelpetro> (im not just starting?....?)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah :)
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: sorry about that, just joking around
<archangelpetro> :D
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: you've just started collecting the scrollback
<archangelpetro> i'll forgive you :)
<archangelpetro> ah, i see
<hyper_ch> hmmm could I input somehow from /dev/urandom into freenode.org #xubuntu with IRSSI?
<TheSheep> it's kind of like kilwater
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: try /cat /dev/urandom
<archangelpetro> lol
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you'll get kicked instantly
<hyper_ch> well, if I can pip from /dev/urandom into this channel, then he'll have very much scrollback soon :)
<archangelpetro> actually
<archangelpetro> about 10 lines
<archangelpetro> before you disappear :)
<TheSheep> not even taht if I'm quick :)
<hyper_ch> :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: don't
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: to be quick is not always advicable :)
<hyper_ch> damn, i'm OT again
<archangelpetro> :)
<hyper_ch> so, archangelpetro what issue do you have with Xubuntu?
<archangelpetro> well, i dont use xubuntu :D
<archangelpetro> not anymore :D
<archangelpetro> so, none?
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: that issue can easily be resolved
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: you know where to find the ISOs?
<archangelpetro> i do indeed, ty
<Ben_Cs> the issue is: he doesn't use xubuntu
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: and do you have a blank cd or rw at your disposal?
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: ^^
<archangelpetro> i use debian :)
<archangelpetro> hate me, if you will :)
<Ben_Cs> but with xfce yes?
<archangelpetro> i used to use Xubuntu, but I didnt like Xorg, it kept taking up more and more memory
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: why do you use a server OS for a desktop? ;)
<archangelpetro> xfce is cool :)
<archangelpetro> desktop
<Ben_Cs> it's best
<archangelpetro> and my preferred WM
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: so now you're using the-X-server-with-funny-license?
<cheeseboy> any of you ubuntu forum staff ?
<archangelpetro> :D
<Ben_Cs> i tried gnome+kde+fluxbox and like most xfce and then fluxbox
<archangelpetro> i like FVWM also
<hyper_ch> fluxbox is great on my usb stick
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: usb? DSL then?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: yes, dsl
<LikeVinyl> for me, first place: xfce, second: enlightenment (in the future rockz) third: fluxbox (better for games)
<Ben_Cs> i like DSL as a mini-distro
<hyper_ch> 70mb on the stick
<hyper_ch> 1.9 gb free ;)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it uses windowmaker, right?
<Ben_Cs> had DSL on PII
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i recon so
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: and ROX as file manager
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: can we help anyway?
<cheeseboy> i need someone good with xboxs networking and python
<Ben_Cs> BTW ppl, when i get a message marked in red, does it mean it's a private message or it's just reaction to <nick name>: and everybody can see it?
<cheeseboy> doubt anyone like that is here
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: it's just highlighting ;)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I'm good with networking and python, you still need someone good with xbox though :/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: maybe he can give you an xbox ;)
<cheeseboy> TheSheep well i doubt its the xboxs fault
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: do only i see the highlighting?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: nope, it's a public channel... but highlighting helps if you are talking to someone specific ;)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: and anybody else who has the same nick as you ;)
<cheeseboy> TheSheep i want to use this python script to watch videos from tv-links.co.uk on my xbox but i get connection reset by peer
<Ben_Cs> how do i highlight?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: looks like they are closing the connection for some reason
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: mention the nick
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: <-- like this
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you can use tab
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: <-- or this
<Ben_Cs> i see. cool.
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: the xbox has no problem watching the videos when modem is directly attaxched to modem
<hyper_ch> let's mass highlight Ben_Cs ^^
<Ben_Cs> LOL
<Ben_Cs> i like this xchat prog very much. nicer than konversation
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: you use etch?
<archangelpetro> aye
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: konvi is much better
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: xbox is connected to this pc via crossover cable
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: can you make a .deb for egroupware?
<archangelpetro> possibly
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: I just don't seem to be able to install it properly ;(
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: in sarge there was a package in the repo
<Ben_Cs> konvi is kde app?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: are you routing all the traffic to it?
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: yes, so what?
<archangelpetro> what is it hyper_ch?
<hyper_ch> http://www.egroupware.org/
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you're using masquerade, or the xbox has its own ip?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: ACCEPT     0    --  192.168.2.0/24       anywhere            state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED in iptables
<Ben_Cs> i googled it and it says that konversation is the new version of konvi
<cheeseboy> xboxs ip is 192.168.2.103
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: koni is just the abbreviation I use :) it's knoversation... it's really great
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: and videos from youtube and apple video trailers work
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: sudo iptables -L POSTROUTING
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what does that say?
<cheeseboy> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<TheSheep> ok, so no masquerade
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: use konvi for a week. don't see how it's better than xchat
<hyper_ch> Ben_Cs: how is xchat better than knoversation?
<Ben_Cs> it's pretty much the same i guess
<Ben_Cs> well. time to sleep
<Ben_Cs> nighty night all
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: how does it download the movie exactly?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: im not sure you want to see the python script?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: yes, please
<archangelpetro> im off to bed, nn people
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: http://rafb.net/p/spvk9L57.html
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: omg, it does http manually using sockets :D
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: wonder why he didn't use urllib
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: will you update it for me please ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: ok, find the place where it uses mySocket
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: around line 297
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: comment it all out
<TheSheep> from mySocket = socket.socket(... to mySocket.close()
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: then put this in there http://rafb.net/p/AB9tUP68.html
<cheeseboy> arg it looks alot different in gedit
<TheSheep> ?
<mikubuntu> has anyone listening used xubuntu while navigating aol's 'new' mail site, and do you know of any issues associated.   i put ubuntu on my friends laptop, and she went straight to aol, who i like about as much as i like bill gates, and had all kinds of problems with her mail.  she'd selectr mail to delete, and it keeps showing back up, like bad beer, or seafood (and some poultry products). ...
<mikubuntu> ...also she kept getting an error message: unresponsive script on page.
<mikubuntu> someone said earlier that it might be a browser specific problem with firefox, but got the same result with opera.  didn't have any of the same problems using yahoo or gmail, so it's an aol incompatibility with SOMETHING.
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: http://rafb.net/p/fFQe8g20.html is that right ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: yeah, should work
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: btw, that code is UGLY
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: if you rewrite it id be very happy :-P
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: not only it uses java-like names, it also confuses sockets and python's file-like urlopener interface
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: ultra ugly .... tabs = 4 spaces, lines shouldn't be longer than 80 characters
* maxamillion waves at TheSheep and then runs off
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i gotta run, just had to throw in my 2 cents :)
<cheeseboy> so TheSheep so will you fix the whole script ?
<hyper_ch> why is there an empty line after each line of code?
<cheeseboy> hyper_ch: no paste did that
<hyper_ch> ah ;)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: no time or will :)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: does it work at least?
<hyper_ch> nice, Hardy Heron :)
<hyper_ch> that's the code name for 8.04
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: havnt tested yet
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: will it contain Nero? ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: no clue
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why should it?
<TheSheep> nah, sounded a bit like Herod
<TheSheep> Heron was a Greek
<hyper_ch> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-August/000336.html
<TheSheep> the next version is *bound* to be codenamed "Stealth Ninja Mutant Robot Pirate Zombie"
<hyper_ch> lol
<TheSheep> I don't understand, which version will be LTS, 8.04 or 7.10?
<hyper_ch> 8.04
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: at least they say so in the release
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<eagle-101> mmm whoever is in charge of wireless development for ubuntu really needs to see what linux from scratch has done.
<eagle-101> LFS literally had a broadcom card working in 30 seconds
<eagle-101> err missed up my distros, I mean puppy linux
#xubuntu 2007-08-30
<FranciscoPadilla> Hi
<cheeseboy> TheSheep you still there?
<FranciscoPadilla> I just installed Xubuntu and I'm loving it. Just have a question. What package should I install to get a "volume control" like in Windows.
<cheeseboy> FranciscoPadilla: alsamixergui
<FranciscoPadilla> Thanks
<cheeseboy> np
<FranciscoPadilla> I have a USB optical mouse with two extra buttons at the side that used to take me BACK and FORWARD in Firefox under Windows. Is there any way I can enable those buttons under Xubuntu?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep you there?
<FranciscoPadilla> One button does open a context menu, but it's supposed to take me BACK.
<KlrSpz> where's the proper place to file bugs?
<rici> KlrSpz: wanna give us a hint first? if not, http://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/
<KlrSpz> for xubuntu?
<rici> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<KlrSpz> figured that was obvious sine we're in the xubuntu channel and all
<rici> let me dig that one out for you.
<rici> i have it at hand, too :)
<KlrSpz> all i'm finding is this "launchpad' side
<KlrSpz> site
<KlrSpz> which looks 3rd party, so i'm not sure if the xubuntu devs really look at that
<rici> no, the launchpad site is correct
<rici> if you've already got that, go for it
<KlrSpz> ok nm then.. the bug is already filed.. just no action
<rici> which bug is it?
<KlrSpz> let me find the exact one real quick
<KlrSpz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/108785
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108785 in mplayer "gmplayer says 'gnome_screensaver_control()'" [Undecided,New] 
<KlrSpz> that's the one bugging me
<rici> oh, right.
<R[a] ndom> hey I'm having a weird issue I'm trying to troubleshoot.  I'm trying to find out what causes it during boot.  I booted into single user, and have been /etc/init.d/service start'ing things one by one but cant find it.  Where can I locate some sort of startup script that lists everything run during bootup.
<R[a] ndom> I'm looking for something around the time GDM is loaded
<R[a] ndom> slightly after it is called actually
<KlrSpz> R[a] ndom: there's no one central script, as there are many runlevels
<R[a] ndom> ..
<KlrSpz> check out sysv-rc-conf
* R[a] ndom does so
<KlrSpz> install that, that is
<R[a] ndom> installing
<R[a] ndom> hm.
<R[a] ndom> but the order in which they are executed is really what I need :/
<R[a] ndom> as I know it happens shortly after gdm is called
<R[a] ndom> any idea for that?
<rici> the order is essentially lexicographical within the /etc/rcX.d directory
<rici> S means Start and K means Kill
<R[a] ndom> hm. it looks like its wicd
<R[a] ndom> i hope so
<R[a] ndom> cause I can find another solution for that
<R[a] ndom> its causing a ticking noise in my laptop speaker, after a bios update.
<R[a] ndom> one of those nice random errors :P
<KlrSpz> food time, bbl
<R[a] ndom> agh
<R[a] ndom> ok so that fixed my problem
<R[a] ndom> now for #2.  when I click the logout button, instead of asking me what I want to do, it just quits xfce
<R[a] ndom> instead of popping up the restart/logout/suspend/hibernate/etc window
<R[a] ndom> any ideas?  google isnt being helpful
<R[a] ndom> "no APM support in kernel"
<R[a] ndom> ..
<R[a] ndom> I guess the bios update was a bad idea afterall
<R[a] ndom> how do I tell it to suspend from the console?
<R[a] ndom> im curious if the button is just gone, or it actually can't do it anymore
<R[a] ndom> :/
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop you know python?
<vidd_laptop> not really
<cheeseboy> :(
<R[a] ndom> know how to ask xubuntu to suspend from command line? :P
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, you could try apmsleep http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_apmsleep.htm
<R[a] ndom> hm. shouldn't there be just a command tho?
<R[a] ndom> cause I used to have a suspend button
<R[a] ndom> but now I dont seem to
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, apmsleep is a command
<cheeseboy> how do i restart usb ?
<R[a] ndom> oh sorry. I thought you were telling me to download a program by that name
<vidd_laptop> unplug it and plug it back in cheeseboy
<R[a] ndom> kk ill try that when I boot back into nix. thx
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop: i keep pluggin my mouse in then it freezes
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy, did you think maybe its the mouse?
<cheeseboy> nope
<cheeseboy> it magiALLY FIXED THO
<cheeseboy> opps caps
<illu45> ;lo
<illu45> 'lo, even
<xjkx> could anyone make thunderbird read hotmail?
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, your kernel does not support APM
<R[a] ndom> so I guess the bios update killed apm support
<vidd_laptop> hrm
<R[a] ndom> ibm t23 btw
<vidd_laptop> i dunno
<Armadillio> hey guys, what's a good CD ripping program real quick?
<vidd_laptop> acidrip
<R[a] ndom> I use grip
<Armadillio> banshee depends on a lot of gnome stuff, so I thought I'd try something else
<R[a] ndom> I also like abcde
<Armadillio> I thought acidrip was for DVDs? and i'll try grip
<Armadillio> is there a gui?
<R[a] ndom> abcde is command line, takes a second to configure first time, but is fast afterwards
<R[a] ndom> grip is gui
<Armadillio> alright, i'll try abcde later. thanks guys.
<R[a] ndom> I just like abcde cause I can rip to multiple formats
<R[a] ndom> np
<R[a] ndom> abcde -o flac,ogg,mp3
<Armadillio> can you make abcde rip exclusive (certain) tracks?
<R[a] ndom> dunno. never tried
<R[a] ndom> ripping for torrent site
<R[a] ndom> grip can easily tho
<Armadillio> so whats up people, i'm bored as hell
<Armadillio> grips annoying me, i'm just trying to tell it where to set the files when they are done
<R[a] ndom> config -> encode -> encode file format
<R[a] ndom> I did it that way
<R[a] ndom> ~/newmp3/%A - %d/%t-%n.%x
<Armadillio> alright i'll give that a go then
<Armadillio> thanks again
<R[a] ndom> np
<mattgyver83> Hey room!  I am running Xubuntu on a p2 with minimal ram, is there anything i can do within xubuntu to make it operate a tad faster excluding upgrading my ram?
<illu45> mattgyver83, not sure... Here are a few links you could take a look at, though: http://jozmak.blogspot.com/2007/04/optimizing-xubuntus-user-interface.html
<illu45> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Optimization
<illu45> That's pretty well all I can see. Maybe try a ubuntuforums.org search for "optimization" or "improving speed", or something like that.
<mattgyver83> Great, thanks
<mattgyver83> someone else suggested trying a different window manager as well
<illu45> No trouble, good luck with xubuntu. Feel free to ask again here when its a bit more... active.
<illu45> Ah, yes, you can try fluxbox or openbox.
<mattgyver83> Yeah i know right ';) everyones asleep
<mattgyver83> yeah i will probably try that
<mattgyver83> I have the GTK libraries installed so technically i can still install Gnome and KDE apps.  Would that cause any problems though, as far as lag and sys processes?
<illu45> They're a fair bit faster, especially to boot. They look pretty slick, too, IMO, I just could never quite set them up quite how I wanted, but I'm sure with some patience and reading its possible.
<mattgyver83> My only experience with them is when trying to setup DSL which that was a pain in the neck
<illu45> Ah :(... I take it you have a wifi network?
<mattgyver83> but i believe that was strictly because DSL doesnt seem to remember much .... by choice
<mattgyver83> Well yes i do, but i am speaking of Damn Small Linux
<illu45> Ahhh
<illu45> As far as I know, it shouldn't cause any lag when launching the programs, although some of the gnome and especially kde apps are quite bulky in themselves and would cause slowdown.
<mattgyver83> that coudl be it
<mattgyver83> Realistically i just want to use Evolution as a calendar program
<mattgyver83> Thats it
<illu45> You'll probably want to check about the libraries with someone else though, I'm not sure if a program calling previously sleeping or non-running libraries would cause slowdown.
<illu45> Ah, ok
<mattgyver83> The laptop that i am using is ancient, however its amazing how with linux it boots faster then a PC that is running windows 2k about 3 years newer than it
<illu45> hehe
<mattgyver83> I would like to ask an unrelated question pertaining to a DSL connection however
<illu45> Yes, linux is nice like that :). Especially if you've not reformatted the windows partition in a while, it gets quite sluggish, as I'm sure you know :P
<mattgyver83> (and i mean direct service link)
<illu45> hehe, sure, not sure if I'll be able to answer, but ask away
<mattgyver83> On reboot i have to ifdown and ifup my network interface... i hope i said that right
<mattgyver83> it does not automatically obtain a connection
<mattgyver83> and i dont know why that is.  I have set everything correctly in the network controls, i am using a USB wifi adapter.  I either have to ifdown and ifup it, or restart my router.  Any suggestions... i am already using a static IP.
<mattgyver83> (thats the first thing everyone tells me)
<illu45> Ah... Not sure what the problem could be, sorry. My solution to something like that would be to write a small script that does ifdown and ifup and make it launch at startup. Again, I'd suggest asking when more people are around, I must be one of the few people who uses still uses a wired LAN :P
* cellofellow uses wired
<mattgyver83> I am not too keen on scripting quite yet
<mattgyver83> I have read some things and have some programming experience, but not with bash
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: how's it going.  what's the best way to get wine?
<cellofellow> mattgyver83: add ifup and ifdown to /etc/rc.local
<illu45> that would work, yes
<mattgyver83> cellofellow; what role does the rc.local file play?
<illu45> mikubuntu, sudo apt-get install wine?
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: you can download from the Feisty repos, and there are third-party repos with more recent files.
<mattgyver83> n/m, i will just google
<cellofellow> mattgyver83: it runs certain commands after the whole init system has been gone through. That is after it goes through the Startup and 2 runlevels.
<cellofellow> mattgyver83: it's just a simple shell script really.
<mattgyver83> Thanks.
<mikubuntu> illu45: have you installed that way before?
<illu45> mikubuntu, yep. Works fine for me, although I don't use wine much.
* cellofellow has it but hasn't used it period.
<mikubuntu> illu45: it's just for like reading windows docs and stuff right?
<cellofellow> it's for running Windows code really.
<illu45> cellofellow, hm, out of curiosity, what is the difference between putting something into rc.local and putting it into a seperate file into /etc/init.d/ ? runlevel?
<cellofellow> um, simplicity.
<illu45> ah, ok. Both will run at the same runlevel, then?
<cellofellow> You get less control with rc.local. I only put commands that are run and be done in rc.local. /etc/init.d/ is for scripts to start daemons.
<mattgyver83> illu45, how could i go about setting a 'default' window manager if i choose to use one different than xfce?
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: i thought it was for like if you have documents written in ms word, stuff like that that open office doesn't recognise?
<illu45> mattgyver83, well, when you install a new window manager, you should also create a new session  (if the install doesn't do it for you). On login, you select your session (Fluxbox, for example). If it is different than your current default, Ubuntu will ask if you want to make that (Fluxbox) your default session. Simply answer yes :)
<cellofellow> mikubuntu: yeah, you could use it for that, but only by installing MS Word on top of Wine.
<illu45> cellofellow, ah, ok. Thanks for clearing that up for me :)
<illu45> mikubuntu, yes, you'd need to install Word through Wine. Afaik, OOo should be able to read word documents just fine, though.
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: hmmmmm. maybe i dint need to just install 45 megs of it then.  sounds like 45 kegs of wine might be better.
<illu45> hehe
* illu45 agrees
<cellofellow> I've only ever run in to really ugly, stupidly laid out MS Word pages that OOo didn't mess up.
<cellofellow> or, did
<Jester45> cellofellow, you wouldnt mind helping me with ssh tunnels and ftp
<mikubuntu> is there any other way of reading windows stuff that you know of?  i know in google docs you can convert files from one kind to another, but i havent figured out how to port the files into it in the first place.
<Jester45> i can connect to the ftp server via a ssh tunnel but the file names never show up
<cellofellow> Jester45: who needs to tunnel FTP over SSH? Why not just use SFTP?
<Jester45> but if i dont use a tunnel then its fine
<mikubuntu> illu45: so if i want to take wine off would be sudo apt-get uninstall wine?
<illu45> remove, yes
<illu45> "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<Jester45> or... install wine-
<cellofellow> Jester45: why tunnel?
<mikubuntu> sudo apt-get remove wine?
<Jester45> just to conduse things :)
<Jester45> confuse*
<Jester45> cellofellow, join #viddandme
<cellofellow> Jester45: SFTP so much simpler. Just use the SSH2 protocol in GFTP.
<illu45> mikubuntu, yes
<mikubuntu> illu45: thanks
<illu45> mikubuntu, any time :)
<mikubuntu> gonna go check it out though, while i've got it in front of me.  see yas in a while no doubt
<mikubuntu> what does it mean that my curser suddenly went black?
<mikubuntu> cursor
<cellofellow> you've a problem
<cellofellow> restarting X should fix it.
<mikubuntu> cellofellow: how?
<cellofellow> ctrl+alt+backspace
<cellofellow> everyone should know that one.
<mikubuntu> is it something i did installing and removing wine?
<cellofellow> prolly not
<mikubuntu> hmmmm... now that you mention it, i think someone had me do that last nite and x didn't restart, i had to reboot... but i'll try
<michaelpo> i just installed weather wallpaper... why only status icon only? not showing at the wallpaper?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<albert> hey what torrent program do yall use?
* vidd_laptop uses torrentflux
<SrRaven> utorrent
* Fwiffo uses rtorrent
<albert> have yall heard about deluge?
<cheeseboy> whats a good python ide ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: vim
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: the ones listed on pthon.org are nice too
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: and I know at least one serious developer using eclipse for python
<TheSheep> python.org, sorry
<cheeseboy> TheSheep:  i dont know any language but i want to fix that script it still didn't work :(
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what error this time?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep none
<cheeseboy> but it didnt play a video
<TheSheep> fun
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: maybe you should contact the author?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: i have but he cant fix it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: how so?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: he doesnt know whats wrong / how to fix it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: tough luck
<cheeseboy> unless u fix it im not gonna have it for a long time
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: if the author himself can't, then I'm afraid I stand a much slimmer chance
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: and since I hate to fail, and on top of that I'm very lazy...
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: everyone ive talked to said script is horrible
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: that it is
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: which is actually a good reason to not touch it in itself :)
<cheeseboy> ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: working with ugly code ain't pleasant
<cheeseboy> i want to write a new one just use that on as refrence
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you still have to read it
<cheeseboy> TheSheep: read what?
<vidd_laptop> the script...in all its uglyness
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: the old, ugly code
<TheSheep> ooh, the places plugin is so extremeally cool now
<vidd_laptop> btw..what script are you having issues with?
<cheeseboy> well i know no python so itd be harder to do it completly from scratch
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: something that checks a web page, gets some urls from it and launches mplayer with them
<cheeseboy> on my xbox
<vidd_laptop> gee...good luck with that!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> i guess just dl'ing the data file doesnt work?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: you need to extract the url to it first
<vidd_laptop> so you cant wget it?
<razvan23> i just installed xubuntu but i couldn't manage how can i add some apps to taskbar ?
<cheeseboy> it streams it
<TheSheep> razvan23: right click on it
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop: my xbox doesnt run linux
<vidd_laptop> then why are you asking about it here????
<razvan23> TheSheep, when i right click it the app starts
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop: beacause i was asking for a good python ide
<TheSheep> razvan23: that's funny, you should get a menu instead
<TheSheep> razvan23: where do you want to add the applications, again?
<razvan23> TheSheep, i have a menu called applications but i want some apps to be added to task bar or desktop also to gdesklets
<vidd_laptop> razvan23, do you have the mouse buttons reversed (left-handed settings)?
<TheSheep> razvan23: just add them in those programs
<razvan23> vidd_laptop, no
<TheSheep> razvan23: right click on the panel, select 'add item', then 'launcher'
<razvan23> well i have just installed beagle but i dont know how to start it?
<TheSheep> razvan23: I'm sure it came with documentation of some kind
<TheSheep> razvan23: check /usr/share/doc/beagle*
<Ben_Cs> pidgin doesn't support video right? so what messenger/prog does?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: Ekiga, Skype, Gizmo
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: the first one is open
<Ben_Cs> how do i video in skype? don't see the option
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: maybe I spoke too early
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: sorry
<Ben_Cs> next versions should have it i hear
<Ben_Cs> so what do u thinks is better? ekiga or gizmo?
<Ben_Cs> does ekiga have msn protocol?
<somerville32> ekiga is VOIP, isn't it?
<somerville32> not a messenger client
<hyper_ch> huhu somerville32
<j1mc> somerville32: yeah
<hyper_ch> huhu j1mc
<hyper_ch> huhu archangelpetro
<j1mc> huhu?
<hyper_ch> huhu Jester45
<hyper_ch> huhu kalikiana
<somerville32> moogles
<hyper_ch> huhu maxamillion
<hyper_ch> huhu Pumpernickel
<hyper_ch> huhu TheSheep
<hyper_ch> huhu ubotu
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hyper_ch> j1mc: huhu is just a "hi" ;)
<hyper_ch> everything is packed and ready to be moved tomorrow... except my computer ;)
<archangelpetro> hi
<archangelpetro> enlightenment kinda sucks
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: why?
<archangelpetro> lol
<archangelpetro> it wont even save my settings
<archangelpetro> i changed my bg
<archangelpetro> and every time i start afresh it resets
<archangelpetro> to the default..
<archangelpetro> the menu icons are fucked
<archangelpetro> and the navigation is kinda bad
<hyper_ch> archangelpetro: that's it? ;)
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> yea
<archangelpetro> i like the whole 'free window' type feel of WMs
<archangelpetro> but, tbh
<archangelpetro> i think FVWM is just better
<hyper_ch> each one his own
<archangelpetro> indeed
<Ben_Cs> it seems Gizmo has msn protocol
<hyper_ch> how can I restart my wifi?
<neozen> hyper_ch: sudo ifdown yourcardhere
<neozen> that'll bring it down
<neozen> then to reconnect just perform whatever steps you usually do to connect
<hyper_ch> neozen: iwconfig still shows the old ESSID
<neozen> so you using network manager?
<hyper_ch> neozen: tried to... changed it there
<neozen> so ... it worked....
<neozen> what's the problem?
<hyper_ch> and ifdown on the wifi card didn't really work
<hyper_ch> neozen: no, iwconfig still displays the old ESSID
<hyper_ch> neozen: not the new one
<neozen> ah
<neozen> what kind of card?
<hyper_ch> linksys - rt2500 chip
<hyper_ch> don't worry
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> I'm really not the person to ask to be honest
<neozen> I just whack the wireless button on my laptop when I need to reset the card
<neozen> works quite nicely
<neozen> driver gets a tad mad....
<neozen> but plays nice soon after
<hyper_ch> ;)
<corrupt> i just recently installed xubuntu and i'm running into a problem--how do i connect to the internet via 802.11x?
<TheSheep> !wifi | corrupt
<ubotu> corrupt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<corrupt> cool, i'm now connected to the internet on my laptop; however, why isn't my network manager on any of the panels? why doesn't my network manager show any incoming or outgoing traffic?
<TheSheep> corrupt: you need to add it yourself
<TheSheep> corrupt: right-click on the panel and select 'add new item'
<Ben_Cs> one of the advantages of being familiar with xfce is that it's used commonly as the desktop environment in terminal services, like in my college for example. that is: windows is the main os but you can remote to linux.
<murat_> i want to add beryl at startup but i cant find where is the system>preferences?
<corrupt> there's no way for me to select the network manager to add to my panel, it isn't shown in the list.
<corrupt> is there an alternative to network manager such as the one ubuntu (gnome) uses?
<murat_> is there anyone who can help me?
<TheSheep> murat_: settings->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> corrupt: yes, you can install the gnome's one, you can also use a number of others -- I think I remember things like "wifi radar" mentioned here before
<murat_> but it says autostart/beryl.desktop couldn't write
<TheSheep> corrupt: I'm sure you'll find more information on the forums
<murat_> TheSheep, but it says autostart/beryl.desktop couldn't write
<TheSheep> murat_: check the file permissions in your home directory and subdirectories
<TheSheep> murat_: you must have done something nasty with sudo
<murat_> TheSheep, i have just installed xubuntu so i didnt do anything bad i guess
<darwin81> How do I install an icon set?
<corrupt> what's the default shell for ubuntu?
<Jester45>  bash
<Jester45> i would also say that sh is linked to dash
<Jester45> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<corrupt> thanks Jester45
<Jester45> o good its uptodate
<Jester45> well kinda
<Jester45> hey tommy
<gnomefreak> bash is default user shell daash is default system shell
#xubuntu 2007-08-31
<vidd> for some reason my display settings only shows "default"....this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35727/
<vidd> any sugestions?
<maxamillion> vidd: default should be 1024x768 ... xfce's display configuration considers the highest possible in xorg.conf to be "default"
<vidd> yeah...but there is nothing else there
<vidd> the lower settings are no listed
<maxamillion> vidd: oh ... that's not good
<maxamillion> vidd: you running a stable release or gutsy?
<vidd> feisty
<maxamillion> hmm....
<vidd> ya think dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would fix it?
<maxamillion> vidd: i have actually seen that issue before but i thought it was resolved in the 4.4.0 release of xfce
<maxamillion> vidd: its possible ... wouldn't hurt
<Jester45> well it could
<vidd> well...that didnt do it
<Jester45> does the drive of the vid card suport the card fully and at other reses
<vidd> it worked last time i installed
<Jester45> driver*
<Jester45> same version?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> i only formatted and reinstalled cuzz gutsy fonts are too small to read
<Pumpernickel> That's easily fixed - Gutsy interprets the DPI differently.
<vidd> so is gutsy going to stop interpreting DPI differently so that it works correctly?
<Pumpernickel> Probably not since, from what I've heard, the fix was the different interpretation.
<Pumpernickel> If it's not working out, you can set it in ~/.Xdefaults on a per-user basis, or system-wide in xorg.conf.
<Pumpernickel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 is a decent reference.
<cheeseboy> Pumpernickel ur my hero
<malarame> has anyone ever had the problem where resizing windows causes xorg to use up nearly 100% of the cpu? it's driving me crazy
<Pumpernickel> malarame: What video card, what driver, and what version of Xubuntu?
<malarame> i have an nvidia ti4200, i'm using the restricted driver in the restricted driver manager, and i'm using feisty fawn
<vidd> so Pumpernickel you have a cure for my current issue?
<malarame> i just installed xubuntu earlier today
<Pumpernickel> malarame: And is that any window, or just for specific applications?
<malarame> any window
<malarame> and changing tabs in firefox too
<malarame> it slows the system down to a crawl for a few seconds
<Pumpernickel> It sounds like a compositing problem - have you tried disabling that?
<malarame> what is that, and how do i disable it?
<Pumpernickel> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Disable_Composite_Extension
<Pumpernickel> (Ignore the parts dealing with fglrx, since they're not relevant here.)
<malarame> does it matter that that's for edgy?
<malarame> and will that work instantly, or will i have to reboot?
<Pumpernickel> Nah, the configuration is the same.
<Pumpernickel> You'll have to restart X in order to use the new configuration.
<Jester45> malarame, just so you know there are very few things you have to reboot to change
<malarame> cool
<malarame> i'm brand new to linux
<malarame> so you'll have to bear with me
<Jester45> its fine
<malarame> so i only use the first three lines? not the part with "serverflags"?
<Jester45> just telling you so you can bewindoise yourself
<malarame> haha
<Jester45> 1. rebooting is not needed to change a setting 2. no need for virus scanners 3. you dont have to defrag 4. updates and reinstalls are free so dont worrie to much about messing up the system
<Pumpernickel> Both the 'Extensions' and 'ServerFlags' sections.
<malarame> and what's the command to restart x?
<Jester45> o and 5. google is no longer the main source for your programs, you can use it to find names of the programs but use apt first
<Jester45> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> it will clsoe all windows!
<malarame> i'm still trying to get used to not being able to double-click on a file and have it install
<malarame> well, i'll see you guys in a few then
<Pumpernickel> k
<Jester45> you might find that linux's packages are much better than windows
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> you might find that linux's packages are much better than windows
<malarame> nope, didn't work
<malarame> however, xorg now seems to use slightly less of the cpu when i resize windows... like around 60-80%
<malarame> and why is it impossible to find the setting that turns off using the mousewheel on the desktop to change workspaces?
<vidd> malarame, right click on the pager and remove the chck mark
<malarame> i tried that
<malarame> it still switches workspaces when i scroll the wheel on the desktop
<malarame> the only thing that option seems to affect is the pager itself
<vidd> hrm...interesting....never noticed that
<malarame> i know there's an option
<malarame> i used xubuntu briefly a few months ago and i remember it took forever to find the option
<rici> settings    window manager tweaks   something
<rici> sth == workspaces
<malarame> well that was easy
<malarame> dammit, i've been searching on and off for like an hour
<malarame> how did i miss that? i feel dumb now
<vidd> happens to me all the time
<malarame> well, thanks for your help guys
<limbert65> I want to make a panel launcher for wifi-radar in xubuntu, but can't seem to find what to execute. Help?
<Rodents210> Does anybody know the recommended system requirements for Xubuntu? I'm looking for a cheap used laptop to use for web browsing and word processing to run Xubuntu on, but I want to at least meet the recommended specs
<corrupt> does xubuntu play a startup sound like microsoft windows x computers or ubuntu linux (gnome)?
<cheeseboy> whats a command  to show my memory usage?
<cheeseboy> not sure
<shiznix> little help ?
<shiznix> wondering if it's possible to install realplayer from repository on xubuntu feisty, getting all kinds of missing libs for gxine (spir.so + drvc.so) on a default install
<shiznix> *sipr.so
<shiznix> can't find realplayer in the list of packages in synaptic ...
<Ahadiel> shiznix, try apt-cache search real | grep player
<xjkx> i think realplayer isnt a freesoftware
<Ahadiel> shiznix, I think the package is "realplay"
<shiznix> Ahadiel: doesn't exist :(
<Ahadiel> shiznix, must be in my extra repos
<xjkx> How do i join to this team http://i18n.xfce.org/wiki/language_maintainers
* LikeVinyl is away: Libertad 2: La libertad de copiar el programa y ayudar con l a tu vecino.
<m0u5e> do any of you know any good utils for recording besides gnome-media?
<Ahadiel> How would I get cdroms, and other things to automount when media is inserted/plugged in?
<xjkx> m0u5e: i do. Gnomebaker rocks
<xjkx> Ahadiel: it should be done by default
<Ahadiel> it doesn't for me
<Ahadiel> and apps like Brasero, don't recognize my cd-drive
<xjkx> try sudo brasero
<Ahadiel> nope
<Ahadiel> when I go to make an iso out of a disc, it doesn't show any sources drives
<xjkx> even sudoing?
<Ahadiel> aye
<xjkx> will install it to check
<xjkx> maybe there is some config
<Ahadiel> thanks :)
<xjkx> its strange that it doesnt detect the cdrom automatic anyway, all buntus do that by default
<xjkx> i meant mount
<Ahadiel> yeah =/
<Ahadiel> when I was on ubuntu it worked fine
<xjkx> i ran brasero fine and it detected my stuff :> even not sudoing, there is something wrong there, -trying to guess what-
<Ahadiel> if it matters, I'm Running Linux Mint 3.0 with XFCE
<Ahadiel> which is Based on Ubuntu
<Ahadiel> (Feisty)
<xjkx> never used it, sounds unofficial
<Ahadiel> it's just extra apps and stuff
<Ahadiel> everything runs the way it should like on Ubuntu
<xjkx> are you with the light or full edition? :p
<Ahadiel> Full
<Ahadiel> :)
<xjkx> Ahadiel: you can manually mount it, but you cant see it in brasero right?
<xjkx> or you cant manually mount it?
<Ahadiel> yeah I can manually mount it
<Ahadiel> but I can't see it in brasero
<xjkx> did you try it on some other software? such as gnomebaker? maybe its some version bug
<Ahadiel> hrm
<Ahadiel> I'll give it a shot
<xjkx> :)
<Ahadiel> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso that's how I'm making my iso for now :>
<xjkx> :s
<Ahadiel> yup, it shows up in gnomebaker
<Ahadiel> must be brasero =/
<Ahadiel> thanks for the help :)
<xjkx> No problem :D
<Ahadiel> and also
<Ahadiel> is there anyway to get a volume OSD?
<Ahadiel> I miss the one from gnome
<xjkx> i dont know what ya mean with osd volume, but if you are looking for something to control the volume like the win's systray, there is one right clicking xfce bar and put in add, check the list
<Ahadiel> sec, I got an old screenshot of my ubuntu desktop
<Ahadiel> with the OSD showing
<Ahadiel> http://ahadielstudios.com/~ahadiel/screenshots/Screenshot-3.png
<xjkx> yea, i think it is what you want, try adding what i said
<xjkx> its not as "beautiful" anyway
<xjkx> you see the xfce menu? it is over a bar, right click somewhere in this bar and put in add
<xjkx> there is a volume item
<Ahadiel> kk
<xjkx> I meant "add new item"
<Ben_Cs> Hello
<zelva> Good morning
<zelva> Is here anybody from administrators of ubuntu.com or xubuntu.org, please?
<Ahadiel> zelva, why?
<zelva> I'm an administrator of xubuntu.xf.cz
<zelva> And I'm going to move this web to xubuntu.cz
<zelva> But I need drupal theme of xubuntu.org
<zelva> nobody?
<zelva> nobody?
<zelva> That's a pity
<zelva> Do you know anybody for administrators
<zelva> ?
<zelva> Or, Do you now any channel for administrators?
<zelva> Sorry: know
<noneof> hey
<noneof> someone here able to help ? it is possible to compile  my own kernel ?
<kalikiana> Read the forums or the wiki :P
<noneof> just a question. i'v read on other distributions you can do this
<kalikiana> You can do it. There is a package, possibly called 'linux-foo'.
<noneof> what wiki ? if i synaptic the latest kernel sources inclusive ubuntu fixes, extract, link the dir to linux, go to the dir and try make oldconfig and i get billions of error messages - it doesnt look like working
<noneof> ima right ?
<noneof> Linux eric-ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<noneof> Linux eric-ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<noneof> Linux eric-ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<noneof> oh, sorry
<noneof> i wouldnt paste 3 times
<noneof> the kernel from 7.04 isnt compiled with /proc/config, the config file are all i need - maybe you can send it kalikia ?
<noneof> so, no help :( darn
<Merchelo> if you wait around someone would be able to help
<Ben_Cs> is it on purpose that when i right click on disk on key icon (on desktop) and choose "unmount", that the icon is no removed after unmounting?
<Merchelo> is it a portable HD, or the main HD which xubuntu runs from?
<Ben_Cs> it's a usb disk on key. xubuntu is installed on HD
<Ben_Cs> maybe it's so untill i fisically remove the drive, i can mount easylly it again by clicking it's icon?
<noneof> Merchelo: ok, 'll try an apt-get update/dist-upgrade, maybe the compiling will work then
<Ben_Cs> i'm just regular from windows that if i unmount a drive, the only way to mount it again is by disconnecting and reconnecting it physically
<shiznix> Ahadiel: got it, had to download + extract the 'essentials' package from mplayer's site, then do an 'strace' on the gxine binary to find out where it was looking for the missing libraries, then hand craft some symbolic links accordingly
<shiznix> oh, he gone :|
<Ben_Cs> ?
<Ben_Cs> ok, another question:
<Ben_Cs> i want to get in depth on linux. in debian.com is a debian reference. will it help me?
<Ben_Cs> or i need something else?
<Merchelo> ?
<Merchelo> depth as in learn more?
<Merchelo> if so join the channel #linux and ask there, they have tons of references
<noneof> rebooting
<Ben_Cs> is learn more
<Ben_Cs> but i want to learn focused on debian, because most of the better distros are based on debian
<Ben_Cs> so i thought maybe someone here has read the ref.
<thomas_bayes> hello!
<thomas_bayes> I have a firefox/X problem
<Merchelo> benny, join #debian so
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> BTW how do i change encoding in xchat?
<thomas_bayes> "The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error."
<Ben_Cs> #debian is so packed that no one even notices my question. it's the reason i hate #ubuntu
<DOH> someone arrived who can answer an kernel compile question ?
<thomas_bayes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35766/
<martinez> hi all
<martinez> i have quastion, anybody help me?
<xjkx> 107      14605  0.0  0.0   2100   272 ?        S    00:31   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sda
<xjkx> what does that mean?
<Ben_Cs> martinez: just ask the question
<Ben_Cs> and if someone can, he'll answwer :)
<kanpachi> hello, is there any application in xubuntu to rip cds into oggs? all i know is sound-juicer
<Ramla> grip is a nice one. i've only ripped into mp3:s but it should be able to handle any encoder afaik
<kanpachi> oh, thanx
<martinez> i have xubuntu on old computer, xfce don't refresh desktop and i have same rests of windows on the desktop. How to repair it?
<kanpachi> any others i should try out?
<Ben_Cs> martinez: how do u mean doesn't refresh. what are u expecting there to be? i just didn't get u
<Ramla> is xfdesktop running?
<Ben_Cs> martinez: u mean the desktop is frozen, and doesn't srespond?
<martinez> Ben_Cs: respond, but i have some junks
<martinez> Ben_Cs: xfce is runnig, i can run programs, i have everything, but if i close the window, part of this window is on the desktop
<martinez> Ben_Cs: i cannot delete it, it is unrepondable, something like wallpaper
<Ben_Cs> i see
<martinez> Ben_Cs: olny if i change desktop wallpaper, i can delete this junks
<Ben_Cs> well had the same on Winblows on old comp. i think it's too old to know it doesn't refresh or something. common on old pc's. maybe u need to use a lighter distro? i can recommend
<martinez> Ben_Cs: what can i do?
<Ben_Cs> what are the specs of your pc?
<martinez> 128MG, disc 8GB, Intel family 8, 133MHz, graph: Savage Inc 4
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> martinez: xfce needs stronger specs to work right. it needs 300mhz
<martinez> what you propose?
<Ben_Cs> martinez: i recomend to u "fluxbuntu"
<Ben_Cs> fluxbox is the desktop manager and it's lighter then xfce
<Ben_Cs> u can ask more in #fluxbuntu
<martinez> ok, thx
<Ben_Cs> no problem
<martinez> but, i have another question...
<Ben_Cs> shoot
<martinez> can i run programs (especially simple games) on fluxbunut?
<martinez> and what with KDE and gnome apps?
<Ben_Cs> if they are simple enough for your pc, then there's no problem
<martinez> ok
<martinez> where is fluxuntu> i didn't found on ubuntu site
<Ben_Cs> kde and gnome apps are heavy. but fluxbuntu runs kde and gnome apps with no problem
<Ben_Cs> fluxbuntu isn't official yet
<martinez> is it stable?
<Ben_Cs> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Ben_Cs> yes it is
<Ben_Cs> i explain
<Ben_Cs> fluxbuntu is ubuntu dapper (6.06) that uses fluxbox as desktop manager. so if dapper is stable enough for you, then fluxbuntu is as well
<Ben_Cs> ok?
<Ben_Cs> :)
<martinez> ok
<Ben_Cs> i used fluxbuntu on an old pc and like it alot
<martinez> ids drapper stable and ok?
<martinez> and what's about Small Danm Linux? can i run desktop there and games?
<Ben_Cs> yes. dapper has long term support. meaning it's the most stable realease of current ubuntu realeases
<Ben_Cs> i used damn small linux aswell. IF your pc doesn't work smooth enough with fluxbuntu, then try damn small linux. it's even lighter.
<Ben_Cs> you can run desktop and games
<martinez> can i install DSL with desktop (i have small experience)
<Ben_Cs> well, gotta go. good luck martinez. (dsl comes with desktop :)  )
<martinez> ok, thx
<Ben_Cs> NP
* Nyks schmiss grad die aktuelle Xubuntu-Live-CD in einen 1,2 GHz/256MB-Rechner, und bekommt nur 800x600 @ 56 Hz :(
<Nyks> moin!
<kanpachi> hello, any idea on how to rip audio off a dvd?
<tarntow> anyone know how to fix screen alignment problem when you boot into another OS ?
<TheSheep> tarntow: press the "auto align" button on your monitor?
<tarntow> TheSheep: wondering if there is another way to fix this once and for all or is that a normal criteria?
<albert> do yall know any tweaks that will make xubuntu even faster?
<albert> ???
<TheSheep> tarntow: I don't know any
<gerro> good after-morn-eve everybody
<gerro> hmm I like my panel in xubuntu off to the right but task list displays names truncated. How can I disable name display all together?
<TheSheep> gerro: use iconbox instead
<gerro> what is that?
<gerro> ohhh I see
<gerro> thanks
<gerro> wow now my panel all lit up and colorful like a christmas tree, stylish Sheep
<TheSheep> you can disable the colors
<gerro> eh?
<gerro> what you mean by that
<TheSheep> the iconbox uses colors to highlight the state of the apps
<TheSheep> you can disable that
<gerro> oh no I like it
<gerro> but hey one more question, how can I turn up mouse precision?
<TheSheep> gerro: logitech?
<gerro> don't think so
<gerro> It works great so far, just I'd like a bit more accuracy
<TheSheep> you can add Option "resolution" "foo" to your mouse definition in xorg.conf
<gerro> why is it called resolution and foo?
<TheSheep> "foo" is the place where you should put your number
<TheSheep> see 'man 4 mouse' for details
<highvoltage> that sounds funny
<TheSheep> no, wait
<TheSheep> man 4 mouse is too detailed
<gerro> what is the default setting? like 100?
<gerro> what xorg version does 7.04 use again?
<albert> hey do yall know how on some peoples desktops they have an object as the background that they can click on, say like a large button for terminal
<albert> how do you do that
<gerro> albert: when you right click it does something already just set left click to do something and make it respond with something besides a menu
<albert> gerro:let me see if i can do that and if thats what i mean
<gerro> albert: are you refering to how on fluxbox it displays the start menu on left click?
<albert> no
<gerro> ok
<gerro> TheSheep: I need a huge manual on everything related to xorg, where should I look?
<albert> gerro: i mean as the background like the desktop background there can be like a large icon, looking as if it was part of the background instead of an actual icon that you can click on
<gerro> albert: you mean you want to disable shading and other characteristics that make icons stand out from background? or make invisible icons?
<gerro> just up transparency to max lol
<albert> gerro : no im sorry its hard to explain, maybe i can find an example for you hold up
<TheSheep> albert: desklets?
<TheSheep> gerro: man xorg.conf
<TheSheep> !info desklets | albert
<ubotu> albert: Package desklets does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<albert> yeah that could have been what i meant, ok shame that feisty doesnt support it
<albert> thanks anyways
<TheSheep> !info gdesklets | albert
<ubotu> albert: gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<gerro> so what is that anyway?
<gerro> albert: got any pics of it?
<albert> and would i be able to link one of those bad boys to terminal?
<albert> gerro:no sorry i couldnt find the pic i was looking for
<TheSheep> albert: I guess it depends on what plugins there are for it
<albert> basically what i wanted was a the mouse logo on my desktop and when i clicked on it it would be a shortcut to terminal, but the mouse logo wouldnt look like just a launcher icon because it would be bigger, as if it was part of the background
<gerro> albert: so you want an icon extra large with no name displayed and hold the mayo?
<gerro> albert: should already be there able to do it
<albert> gerro: yeah possibly
<gerro> albert: but why not just get a background?
<albert> gerro: what do you mean just get a background, is it possible to get backgrounds that have this?
<warbler> What is the lowest spec comp that you good folk have run xubuntu on?. As a test box, I want to use a pent2 with 128mb memory.
<maxamillion> warbler: i've run it on a pentium 100mhz w/ 64mb of EDO ram ... it ran, its was painfully slow but it ran .... i think you will be fine with those specs but be sure to use the alternate installation image and make note that loading heavier applications like firefox will take a little patience
<warbler> maxamillion: want to set a headless box in shed to auto play mp3's on a button press
<TheSheep> warbler: look at mpd
<maxamillion> warbler: look at debian
<maxamillion> warbler: if that's all you want it for then you don't need the overhead of X11 on that machine
<TheSheep> debian+mpd :)
<warbler> tried damn small linux but that was a little bit less than needed - easy way to add to startup & playlists etc...
<TheSheep> mpc load <playlist name>
<TheSheep> and mpd starts automatically at boot by default
<TheSheep> (it alos has a web interface)
<warbler> The Sheep: will read up on mpc/mpd :)
<TheSheep> warbler: I think it's a perfect thng for a headless mp3 playing box. this or xmms2
<funbitz> guys! help!! both my upper and lower taskbars(?)  just disappeard and i don't know what i did! help?
<funbitz> i'm using 7.04, installed it from ubuntu via synaptic.
<TheSheep> funbitz: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<funbitz> thanks a lot :)  forgive my ignorance, i just installed it
<TheSheep> funbitz: no, it's probably some problem with the software
<TheSheep> funbitz: there are always bugs
<funbitz> rather, cause i know i was just goin to shut down or something, when those panels disappeared... so...
<funbitz> out of the blue
<TheSheep> funbitz: ah, you clicked on the panel and selected 'quit' :)
<TheSheep> funbitz: which 'quit' from the panel, not from the whole session
<funbitz> aaah, yes... busted :)  that was it...
<funbitz> how can i enter the grub setup cause i'm using dual boot
<warbler> funbitz: sudo  (your editor) /boot/grub/menu.lst - that is small L s t
<illu45> gksudo is probably better, although I might be wrong
* illu45 never fully understood the reason for using gksudo over sudo
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<jdan> I have got one big problem for me. I installed Ubuntu server 7.x and configured LTSP for thin clients. But it appeared that every users can turn off server or reboot it by clicking dedicated buttons or selecting menu. Non logged users can turn server off  by pressing buttons on login GDM page. Does anyone know how to secure server? Maybe some HOW TO at Internet or other document.
<cellofellow> is anyone familiar with startx?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: j0
<maxamillion> cellofellow: what's up?
<TheSheep> bug #47834
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47834 in xfce4-session "LTSP Users are allowed to shut down LTSP server" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47834
<cellofellow> just trying to make this box lighter by skipping GDM.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: you don't really get that much gain to be honest... maybe 10mb of ram
<cellofellow> I know how to do it in XFCE (startxfce4). That command starts the X server too.
<cellofellow> maxamillion: this box has like 64MB though.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ah, ok
<TheSheep> jdan: you need to create a kiosk file as described in there
<cellofellow> startfluxbox doesn't start the X server, so all I get is dumb errors. startx startfluxbox starts the X server, then quits.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well startx is just a front end to xinit and basically just does whatever is said to do in ~/.xinitrc or in the global config file if you don't have a .xinitrc
<TheSheep> cellofellow: edit your .xsession or .xinit
<cellofellow> um, ok
<cellofellow> and put startfluxbox?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: exec startfluxbox
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, you need to put 'exec startfluxbox' in .xinitrc
<maxamillion> well ... TheSheep pretty much beat me to that on
<jdan> TheSheep: Kiosk, ok but I can't find any description how it do. I am familiar with Debian and standard server shares.
<maxamillion> s/on/one
<cellofellow> that worked!
<cellofellow> thanks, gtg though.
<TheSheep> jdan: that bug #47834 comments have some pointers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47834 in xfce4-session "LTSP Users are allowed to shut down LTSP server" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47834
<TheSheep> jdan: the documentation of the xfce.org site also describes kiosk settings in detail
<maxamillion> gotta run ... class time
<jdan> TheSheep: ok, thanks. I am reading now ...
<jdan> TheSheep: unfortunately document at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/c2hs/+bug/47834 is out of date for me. Moreover, kiosk mode blocks access to modify meny by users. And it only works with Xfce. In Debian x-managers forbid by default reboot and shut down by common users.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47834 in xfce4-session "LTSP Users are allowed to shut down LTSP server" [Medium,Fix released] 
<TheSheep> jdan: well, just look at their configuration then and copy it over
<jdan> TheSheep: I am getting xfc4 meta package on my notebook and I have intention to install and check it
<azamo> hi, when i try to install on an old world mac install fails on "select and install software" during the alt. install.  is this usual?
<TheSheep> hard to tell, what is the message?
<TheSheep> azamo: you might want to check bugs.ubuntu.com and forums
<azamo> some along the lines of "an installation step failed, you can retry or skip it altogether"
<TheSheep> azamo: not very informative :/
<azamo> maybe i will check the bugs and let you know, however it is the LTS version.
<TheSheep> azamo: you can also go to a console with alt+f2 and check some htings
<TheSheep> azamo: for example, whether there are errors in dmesg or if there is enough free disk space
<azamo> ok i'll try
<azamo> maybe i'll get a different release, like 7.01
<azamo> bye
<thomas_bayes> hello
<thomas_bayes> I have a problem with firefox, it crashes on allmost every website
<thomas_bayes> from the terminal i get: thomas@dimebag:~$ firefox
<thomas_bayes> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<thomas_bayes> The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
<TheSheep> !bugs | thomas_bayes
<ubotu> thomas_bayes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<thomas_bayes> ok, thanks
<ch0wda> i've somehow gotten 3 network managers to start in the system tray when i log in xfce, how can i get rid of them?
<TheSheep> ch0wda: close them and save session when logging out
<TheSheep> ch0wda: alternatively, delete filesi n ~/.cache/sessions/
<jdan> TheSheep: I downloaded xfce4 and configured it in kiosk mode. It's ok. Noe users have not any access to reboot server. But remains GDM. GDM lets choose other window manager. And have own menu and buttons to shut server down. Any idea?
<TheSheep> jdan: you can configure it
<TheSheep> jdan: system->login window
<TheSheep> jdan: but isn't gdm started locally with ltsp?
<jdan> No, gdm is stared on server and have XDMCP active mode on
<jdan> TheSheep: No, gdm is stared on server and have XDMCP active mode on
<TheSheep> jdan: you can disable the 'actions' menu in gdm
<jdan> TheSheep: Where can I find it? I look at system-login window and don't see it. In xfce4 menu it's Applications->Settings->Login window
<jdan>  TheSheep: It's the same dialog like `gdmsetup`
<starvinmarvin> My box has 3 hard drives with movies on them. I would like to create a network share that contains all of the movies so network users only need to go to one folder on the network for the movies. Is this possible?
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: yes, create a directory with 3 subdirectories and mount the drives in these 3 directories, then make a share from the parent directory
<starvinmarvin> Thanks TheSheep
<Kr4t05> Hi, I'm using the Feisty Alternate Installer CD on a Dell Latitude LS laptop. For some reason, the intaller freezes at 85% of the "Select and  install software" screen reading "Installed xubuntu-desktop." Has anyone else encountered a similar problem?
<Kr4t05> Oh... Scratch that... It works this time.
<warbler> k
<ch0wda> TheSheep: thx
<jdan> TheSheep: You are right. There are "SystemMenu" and "ChooserButton" in gdm.conf. Now I have to block only chooser for other window managers.
<xjkx> my printer has only the black color, the other ones are out. Cups cant print, i think it uses the colors even though i want it to just print the black color, i am using "Color Model:  Grayscale"
<TheSheep> xjkx: maybe they will know at #cups
<xjkx> ten ppl there :< but i hope
<starvinmarvin> TheSheep, is there any way to allow multiple folders appear as one on a network share?
<The-Kernel> is there a way to get all the irssi scripts to load right away?
<The-Kernel> and does anyone have recommendations on which ones to use?
<TheSheep> The-Kernel: --> #irssi :)
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: I don't think so
<starvinmarvin> well that's a bummer
<starvinmarvin> Some sort of virtual raid for network shares? can't someone whip one up?
<starvinmarvin> haha
<The-Kernel> well
<The-Kernel> no one in #irssi is actually there
<The-Kernel> its one big idling channel
<ShAdOw_LnX> Hi, there's a program to make a dial up conection and show me how much time i've conected?
<warbler> try this - http://www.filetransit.com/view.php?id=299
<warbler> says it's good :)
<maxamillion> ShAdOw_LnX: yes, there are a few
<ShAdOw_LnX> maxamillion, do you know another than gnome-ppp? doesn't work for me, y only can conect opening network-admin and enable my modem conection, but i don't know how much time i've conected
<maxamillion> ShAdOw_LnX: i actually just use pppd
<ShAdOw_LnX> maxamillion: ok
<maxamillion> ShAdOw_LnX: it requires a little configuration but it works and its lightweight :)
<vidd> how hard is it set up a second nick card and use it for internet sharing?
<ShAdOw_LnX> maxamillion: ok i need ligthweigth things becouse im in a PII 400 mhz 128 ram, i'm looking ligthweugth soft
<hyper_ch> hiho, I'm in my new appartement now :)
<student1> looking for instructions on setting up nvidia drivers so i can use mplayer to watch dvd's.  already tried the restricted drivers manager route and system failed to come back up.  error messages available if it would help.
<Jester45> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> it please
<vidd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<student1> i am running 7.04 and, if i am reading the HowTo correctly, i should use System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager.  is that correct?
<vidd> idk...i dont have that equiptment
<student1> the reason i ask, is that is what i did do, and messed things up so badly that the only way i could find to recover was to re-install
<vidd> follow the instructions for 6.10
<rici> does anyone know off-hand how to get ubuntu to recognize a usb hard-drive? or at least a place to start looking?
<neozen> ....it should already.,.. buuut
<student1> vidd, just checking that you are talking to me and not someone else before i start following the instructions for 6.10 :)
<neozen> I'd start looking around for it in /dev/sdb /dev/sdc etc
<vidd> student1, yes...that was for you
<rici> neozen: the hdd is from a freebsd system so i expect other issues
<neozen> ahhh
<neozen> what filesystem?
<rici> iirc, it's a pure freebsd disk with several ffs on it
<rici> i'd just like to verify that ubuntu can see the damn thing
<rici> this didn't look good: kernel: [18544106.312000]   1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<rici> but i've never used a usb hdd before, so i'm just going on instinct
<rici> it's actually an ordinary sata drive in a usb external box
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: huhu
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yeah
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: 300mb left ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and inet is working at my new place
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: glad to hear that
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: tomorrw I get my new DVDs ;)
<neozen> bye all
<maxamillion> laters
<hellekin> hi there
<Jester45> hi
<hellekin> Hello Jester45... I fought with my parent's Shuttle that was broken. I resolved the hardware problem, but in the meantime, I reinstalled the system from scratch, using the Gutsy xubuntu
<hellekin> really cool distro
<TheSheep> and it will be even released soon ;)
<hellekin> I only have a few marginal problems with it though.
<hellekin> the thing i really like was the integration of deb packages with firefox and totem for the codecs. Awesome.
<hellekin> but of course, as soon as I started adding users, I stumbled across problems
<hellekin> Following the PulseAudio recommendations solved most of the shared sound problems, although I lost control of the keyboard special keys in the process
<hellekin> eg. amixer from the keyboard volume/mute keys works fine when pulseaudio is not used, but fails otherwise
<hellekin> and if some user has a problem with sound, it's a mess to recover without killing all apps using sound (restarting sound freezes the apps)
<hellekin> vino gives me a headache too. connecting works, but the mouse really really wants to go to the upper left corner of the screen. Go figure. :)
<hellekin> Overall, I much prefer xfce4 to metacity
<hellekin> oh, and compiz in "cube mode" only takes part of the display for the desktop. I used to fix that problem on debian, but I can't remember how.
<hellekin> comments and suggestions are welcome :)
<Pumpernickel> hellekin: Does using pulseaudio directly to handle muting/unmuting etc. work?
<hellekin> Pumpernickel: good question... lemme test that
<Pumpernickel> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/CLI is a command reference.
<hellekin> yes
<hellekin> hmmm Pumpernickel, is "pulseaudio set-sink-mute" the right command ? It doesn't work. pavucontrol works
<Pumpernickel> If pavucontrol works, that's fine.
<illu45> Hm... does anyone here use SoX?
<hellekin> wow... When pulseaudio fails, recovering *is* a mess
<hellekin> ouch... pulseaudio[10721] : alsa-util.c: device doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 22050 Hz.
<hellekin>  pulseaudio[10721] : alsa-util.c: device doesn't support 2 channels, changed to 1.
<HelloMeow> Can somebody tell me the best way to take a desktop screenshot?
<HelloMeow> I can't seem to get print-screen to work
<hellekin> HelloMeow: you must have a screenshot app that you can add to you panel
<TheSheep> HelloMeow: you can add a screenshoter plugin to your panel, you can use the 'file->aquire->screenshot' menu of gimp, or you can install scrot and bind it to your printscreen key
<Jester45> hellekin, no... there are much better cli apps
<HelloMeow> OK, thanks guys
<Jester45> but for s simple one time screenhot the plugin is best
<HelloMeow> Any good apps you know of?
<Jester45> scrot
<hellekin> HelloMeow: I'm using xbinkeys and scrot. In my .xbindkeysrc I put:
<hellekin> "scrot '%Y-%m-%d_%T_$wx$h.png' -e 'mv $f ~/img/screenshots/'"
<hellekin> Print
<cheeseboy> $sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT is eth1 the device with internet or the one sharing it ?
<TheSheep> you can also just go to settings->keyboard->shortcuts and add a binding for scrot there
<hellekin> cheeseboy: eth1 is the -i(nput) with 192.168.0.0/24 source address. So I guess the public interface is on eth0
<hyper_ch> I use imagemagick and a shell script to make screenshots
<cheeseboy> helkin eth1 would be one i get internet from then i send it out eth0 ?
<cheeseboy> hellekin *
<hellekin> cheeseboy: I said the opposite
<cheeseboy> ok
<cheeseboy> i was confused
<hellekin> heh it happens
<hellekin> hyper_ch: isn't imagemagick overhead?
<hyper_ch> hellekin: works fine for me
<hyper_ch> HelloMeow: hellekin: http://phpfi.com/260011
<TheSheep> hellekin: ImageMagick has a lot of other sueful functions too
<TheSheep> hellekin: good to have it on your box anyways
<hellekin> ah yes, import :)
<hellekin> I'd forgotten about that one
<hyper_ch> yes it has... especially when using php :)
<hellekin> I mostly use convert and identify ;)
<cheeseboy> how do i make my iptables permanent ?
<hellekin> cheeseboy: put it in /etc/rc.local... But you'd better learn about shorewall
<cheeseboy> hellekin why?
<cheeseboy> cant i just remove it?
<hellekin> cheeseboy: remove what ?
<hellekin> cheeseboy: shorewall is an excellent bash script for wrapping IPtables. It's powerful and very simple to use (although it can become as complex as iptables allows ;o)
<cheeseboy> :/
<hellekin> ?
<hellekin> Hmmm... Starcraft over ssh doesn't seem to find the "CD"
<hellekin> oops :)
#xubuntu 2007-09-01
<starvinmarvin> I'm trying to copy files from /home/user/ to another mounted hard drive. I've tried many folders at once and only one folder. Each time, all of the windows just close about 1/3 the way through the copy. Any suggestions?
<starvinmarvin> Why would the file manager's just close? Am I missing something?
<cheeseboy> TheSheep you around ?
<starvinmarvin> He's busy, someone is trying to take a nap.
<cheeseboy> starvinmarvin you know python?
<starvinmarvin> can't say that I do...well I could, but it would be a lie.
<hellekin> starvinmarvin: are you using drag'n'drop? Then try cp -r /home/user/ /path/to/your/target/ from the terminal instead
<starvinmarvin> do I have to use the command line? My terminal isn't working, so I'd have to log out.
<starvinmarvin> Shouldn't things just work?
<hellekin> terminal not working? how that :] 
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: no, you don't have to, but using the commandline you have a chance to see the error messages :)
<hellekin> my printer driver just froze the kernel... Huh.
<starvinmarvin> well it wasn't working the first time cause it would crash xfce (sp?) I read about the bug and how to fix it with an update.
<starvinmarvin> now..instead of crasing xfce it just opens a terminal window and sits there, open. No cursor or nothing. I can move the window around, but i can't type anything in it
<starvinmarvin> Unfortunately I don't know how to fix that one.
<starvinmarvin> All the while trying to fix my shares i'm running into 19 other issues. I'm pooped.
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: they should definitely be working
<starvinmarvin> this is true
<starvinmarvin> should being the operative
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: you can use xterm instead
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: press alt+f2 and type 'xterm'
<starvinmarvin> NICE
<cheeseboy> hey TheSheep how woyuld i log what happens with the beroken python script to file?
<starvinmarvin> that's what i'm talking about when i talk about opensource
<cheeseboy> would broken*
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what do you mean?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you get the errors printed
<s-x-u> press alt+f1 to learn about alt+f2
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you can redirect them to file
<cheeseboy> TheSheep yes but my on my xbox it only shows for 1/4 a second
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: python myscript.py 2> errors.txt
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you can scroll with shift+pgup
<cheeseboy> TheSheep no i mean add something into the python script so it logs it
<cheeseboy> because im on xbmc not linux
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: http://www.python.org/doc/lib/module-trace.html
<cheeseboy> TheSheep i already set that up but it only shows it on screen for like 1/4 a second
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: redirect sys.stderr to file
<cheeseboy> how ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: http://www.diveintopython.org/scripts_and_streams/stdin_stdout_stderr.html
<starvinmarvin> TheSheep: "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" I tried to copy about 7.7 gigs (movie) to a 250 gig empty hard drive...I've saved things to the hard drive before, so I know it's not an issue of format.
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: with a FAT partition?
<starvinmarvin> fat
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: impossible, those old windows partitions have a hard limit of about 4GB
<starvinmarvin> shit
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: there can't be a file larger than that on a fat partition
<TheSheep> !language | starvinmarvin
<ubotu> starvinmarvin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: although I can feel your pain :)
<starvinmarvin> Sorry about that. I'm used to those sleezy channels.
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: the second listing
<starvinmarvin> check that...by fat i meant fat32
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: yes
<starvinmarvin> GParted is showing 232.88 gig available
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: that's a limit on the size of a single file
<starvinmarvin> and/or the limit of a tolal amount of file sizes, right?
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: yes, but that is pretty high, can't recall exactly how many
<starvinmarvin> Either way, that's moot. I'm trying to move a 7 gig file onto it and it's telling me the file sizse limit has exceeded
<starvinmarvin> what gives?
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: agreed that thunar should handle it much more smoothly
<TheSheep> !bugs | starvinmarvin
<ubotu> starvinmarvin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: show some message or something
<starvinmarvin> no prob. I feel like i'm contributing. but what's thunar?
<TheSheep> starvinmarvin: the file manager in xubuntu
<nomad> Greetings,
<retardo> ey... I have a problem with a clean install of xubuntu.. a problem with the login-input text.. its very small.. Ive seen it in ubuntu before.. But i cant remember how I got it bigger..
<TheSheep> retardo: probably setting dpi in your xorg.conf
<nomad> i've been browsing on the doc on ubuntu.com ( and also google) and i can't seem to get some hint toward this problem : under windows the laptop ( samsung q45 ) got his speaker sound shut when i plug in headphone, under linux, .. got both sound output at the same time , i can cut the headphone sound output trough the switch within the xfce plugins but not the speaker ones,
<nomad> someone had or is facing the same thing?
<nomad> xfce audio plugins*
<TheSheep> nomad: you can try alsamixer from a terminal and try all the controls...
<nomad> tried it already something weird is i do not have the column for the headphone, but it is showed as active
<plugs> how do add a line of code to run at startup?
<TheSheep> plugs: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<TheSheep> plugs: err, sory, /etc/rc.local
<retardo> thesheep.. yes... i think youre right.. i think I can remember something..
<retardo> but where in the file ?
<plugs> okay I'll try that
<nomad> retardo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nomad> do locate (file) it does help^^:)
<TheSheep> nomad: under the screen section, probably, type 'man xorg.conf' for documenation
<nomad> ?
<retardo> yup nomade.. but where IN the file :)
<nomad> need coffee i'd think, sorry retardo to have missread that :/
<plugs> thesheep, I did what you said
<plugs> I added my line to rc.local
<plugs> I'm trying to run synergy client at startup
<plugs> I restarted and nothing happened, though
<plugs> I have the exact same line in a script file I can doubleclick and get it to work that way, but I don't want to have to doubleclick something to start synergy =\
<TheSheep> plugs: that file is executed as a root before you log in
<TheSheep> plugs: what's synergy?
<plugs> synergy lets you use another computer's mouse and keybaord
<TheSheep> plugs: does it require gui?
<plugs> no
<TheSheep> plugs: maybe you should start it on log in, not at boot?
<plugs> yeah, that's what I'm trying to do actually =\
<plugs> I've been googling 'xubuntu run at login' and stuff
<plugs> oh I guess I said startup earlier
<TheSheep> plugs: try settings->autostarted applications
<nomad> man synergys it does explainn hot to configure synergy to start automatically
<plugs> I've tried that already, actually
<plugs> it didn't seem to work
<plugs> it worked with a different program I added to it, but not synergy
<plugs> thesheep, I'll try autostarted applications again
<plugs> thesheep, apparently it worked.
<plugs> autostarted applications was the first thing I tried, I swear.
<mike6546> how do i use vnc or remote desktop on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> mike6546: same as on any other distribution
<TheSheep> !vlc | mike6546
<ubotu> mike6546: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> wrong, sorry
<TheSheep> !vnc | mike6546
<ubotu> mike6546: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike6546> ...
<mike6546> the link is broken
<TheSheep> mike6546: works for me
<mike6546> the second one?
<mike6546> bot.ubuntulinx?
<TheSheep> mike6546: nah, that one is an error message
<TheSheep> mike6546: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop
<retardo> whats the best solution for a vnc server on xubuntu ? with a working display for the remote viewer...
<mike6546> hmmm i can't open firefox : (
<retardo> restart the gui thingy
<mike6546> what init level?
<mike6546> which one kills xfce and which one brings it back?
<mike6546> i can't open a terminal or the quit
<mike6546> either
<mike6546> how do i get out of XFCE?
<mike6546> anyone...
<retardo> was it something about ctrl+alt+backspace to restart it ?
<retardo> or am i totally wrong
<retardo> btw.. i just found x11vnc.. cool... now I can connect visually to my xubuntu machine
<mike6546> thanks who ever said that
<mike6546> it worked
<retardo> great.. :)
<retardo> I helped someone!! :O
<retardo> hehe
<retardo> first time in here..
<mike6546> thanks
<retardo> np mate.. first time with xubuntu ?
<retardo> or linux in general..
<mike6546> no
<mike6546> second
<mike6546> i installed it in late 2005 and used for a little bit
<mike6546> first ubuntu then xubuntu
<mike6546> but only for a couple months each
<retardo> ok.. ive just returned from kateos.. to xubuntu..
<mike6546> i just found out that WoW works on wine
<retardo> :O but fast ?
<mike6546> idk
<mike6546> the reason why i left ubuntu last time was because i couldn't get 3d accel working
<mike6546> stupid ati
<mike6546> hopefully support has gotten better
<retardo> what about trying http://www.transgaming.com/ ?
<mike6546> idk
<mike6546> haven't gotten that far yet
<retardo> kk
<mike6546> i am working on getting vnc working now
<retardo> :D
<retardo> same here for 5 minutes ago
<mike6546> i have to go to my cousins because my parents are driving my brother to dc
<mike6546> so i want to work on it from there
<retardo> cool
<retardo> so how is it going with the vnc viewer ? is it working ?
<retardo> brb
<mike6546> nope
<mike6546> it did it again...this is lame
<mike6546> i'm about ready to install gnome
<HelloMeow> 6546=3*2*1901
<retardo> why not just install winxp ^^ and a easy remote program... maybe you have a problem with some blocked / unopened ports
<Balaams_Miracle> I've a question about hardware. I am going to need a new harddisk to replace my dying PATA harddisk which is currently hda1, if i were to replace it with a SATA drive, will the designation change to sda1? If so, how much problems could i expect if i copied the contents of my current drive to the new one using the dd command?
<retardo> which one should i use if I want to connect to my xubuntu by SSH ?
<retardo> which program
<retardo> in xubuntu
<retardo> not from the pc that connects
<retardo> anyone?
<Balaams_Miracle> Sorry, i've never used it
<Balaams_Miracle> However, i would imagine that on the connecting PC, you use SSH, on the PC that you connect to, i believe you should have openssl server (or something like that)
<retardo> shouldnt it be openssh server ?
<retardo> http://www.debianadmin.com/administer-your-ubuntu-server-remotely.html
<Pumpernickel> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Pumpernickel> Balaams_Miracle: If you're on Feisty, they'd both be named using the /dev/sd* naming convention because of the libata change.
<Pumpernickel> Also, dd is really really not supposed to be used as an archival tool, that way.
<retardo> well.. that link i gave is teh thing.. its working :)
<Balaams_Miracle> Pumpernickel: I've upgraded from Dapper => Edgy => Feisty. And i do my archiving using a backup tool. However, i was told that dd will duplicate a harddisk to another, so that's how i was planning on using it.
<Balaams_Miracle> Also, this is what i was told in another room: "provided you're on Feisty, it won't matter, it uses UUIDs."
<Balaams_Miracle> So now i have two different stories...
<cheeseboy> hi
<Balaams_Miracle> Pumpernickel: But anyway, if dd is not the tool to be used when trying to make an exact duplicate of one HDD to another, which one should i use then?
<Balaams_Miracle> Pumpernickel: please do not answer yet, i'll be right back, my internet connection is being all weird and i've got to reboot.
<retardo> If anyone have 2 seconds to spare then test this newly installed lampp server @ http://noa.kicks-ass.org and tell me about the speed..
<Ghostvirus> retardo: loaded fast for me
<retardo> lovely.. :) thanks for testing
<Ghostvirus> retardo: it gave me a xampp page
<retardo> yup
<Ghostvirus> just making sure i'm *supposed* to be seeing that ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> Back!
<retardo> there isnt any secrets so its ok..
<retardo> maybe some small info
<retardo> but I wont be using this server / pc for long.. its just learning :)
<retardo> for*
<Ghostvirus> ah
<retardo> daaamn.. the clock.. 05:20 in the morning.. i better get to sleep :D
<retardo> good night all
<Ghostvirus> bye
<Balaams_Miracle> Pumpernickel: you still here?
<Balaams_Miracle> Ghostvirus: parhaps you can help with my last question?
<Ghostvirus> Balaams_Miracle: i can try
<Ghostvirus> Balaams_Miracle: what's the problem?
<Balaams_Miracle> I've been told that there is a command that will clone a harddisk to another. I was also told that dd would do that, but according to Pumpernickel, that's not correct. But what should i use instead then?
<Ghostvirus> hm, that's a little beyond me
<Ghostvirus> i'm guessing no one on the forums knew?
<Balaams_Miracle> Didn't try the forums yet. I was here when the question popped up in my head :-)
<Ghostvirus> huh, i ran a google search and the first result i got recommends dd...
<Balaams_Miracle> Hrm...
<Balaams_Miracle> So dd would still be the way to go i guess.
<Ghostvirus> i have no idea really. i've never cloned an HD before. other tutorials i've seen use rsync and stuff.
<Ghostvirus> this was the first result though: http://www.netadmintools.com/art165.html
<Balaams_Miracle> Rsync? Would that clone an entire system? As in a bootable system?
<Balaams_Miracle> I'll go see that URL now
<Ghostvirus> no idea. i've never done anything involving rsync or cloning hard drives or anything of that sort
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah well, thanks for the effort! I'm adding that page to my bookmarks and will use a variation of "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc &" when it's time to clone the drive.
<Ghostvirus> hope it works out for you
<Balaams_Miracle> Ghostvirus: do you use a SATA drive?
<Ghostvirus> i'm on an old laptop right now, no idea what's in the thing
<Balaams_Miracle> I it's old, then it prolly won't be using a SATA interface :-)
* Balaams_Miracle goes AFK
<thomas_bayes> How to scan for wlan / wap ?
<thomas_bayes> how to associate a wireless acces point
<hyper_ch> thomas_bayes: put the ESSID in the config
<thyko> what do i use to browse a windows LAN?
<thyko> !LAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kanpachi> hello, when i try to run synaptic i get an error saying "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as a user root, unable to copy the user's Xauthoraztion file", can anyone help please?
<totalwormface> thyko: samba
<totalwormface> thyko: and then you can browse by typing 'smb://'
<totalwormface> :D
<thyko> ! totalwormface thanks
<kanpachi> can anyone help please?
<kanpachi> i CAN run synaptic when i try via console, so why do i keep getting this error while using the menu? :(
<totalwormface> kanpachi: ehm
<totalwormface> kanpachi: when you run through the terminal, do you 'gksu synaptic' or use just 'synaptic'?
<kanpachi> ?
<thyko> totalwormface: where? on thunar?
<kanpachi> just synaptic
<kanpachi> while using gksu synaptic, i get this error
<kanpachi> "Error copying '/home/kanpachi/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-gGOxCl': No such file or directory"
<totalwormface> thyko: oh, oh yes this is '#xubuntu' bleh, ehm it's a bit hard to configure thunar to browse a windows network for as far as i know
<totalwormface> thyko: let me read a bit
<totalwormface> thyko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<totalwormface> thyko: i don't know how difficult the howto is, but you could try :] 
<thyko> totalwormface: thanks again
<totalwormface> thyko: otherwise there are some smb browsers which should do the same trick, but when you prefer thunar first try that howto :] 
<totalwormface> thyko: if it won't work you could try to run just 'fusesmb' or something like 'xsmbrowser', try to do a 'apt-cache search smb browser' to find some more smb browsers :p
<thyko> totalwormface: xsmbrowser looks real nice ...
<totalwormface> :D
<hellekin> anyone familiar with network printing? When I run 'lpinfo -v' it reads network ipp without any address. How can I configure that?
<hellekin> cupsd is configured for remote browsing
<hellekin> but all I get is "Network host '192.168.1.74' is busy, down, or unreachable; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<hellekin> and the http interface works
<hellekin> is inetd necessary ? It doesn't seem to come with Xubuntu Gutsy
<triptec> anyone who know how to change the Volumes shown on the desktop??
<triptec> ??
<Jester45> change what about them
<triptec> well I got 4 drives that are using fakeraid, but thunar or what it might be shows the induvidual drives
<triptec> unable to mount them offcourse'
<Jester45> use the mount command
<Jester45> see if they are mountable at all
<Jester45> thunar might be using the wrong flags
<triptec> yeah, work like a sharm
<triptec> but I have to mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxx1 and nvidia_xxxx5
<Jester45> gtg sorry
<triptec> the raid is partitioned in to 2
<triptec> k
<fulhack> How do I enable 3d accelleration for my i810 graphics card?
<fulhack> ..in feisty
<allen> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<allen> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<allen> anyone here
<allen> how to install themes with xubuntu :/
<warbler> allen: tried synaptic and searched themes?
<allen> ok
<allen> :>
<warbler> allen: gnome-art.org
<allen> xubuntu :-/
<allen> ok
<allen> :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to install Xubuntu Feisty on an ancient machine with the alternate CD... After testing the network, the keyboard is dead, same after the CD integrity check. After one pass of memtest, which took longer, the keyboard was still working...
<MilhousePunkRock> So that is basically after probing for any hardware... Is there a safe mode, or something?
<benben01> hi all... I am using Xubuntu 7.04, I am wondering how to change the screen resolution. It seems that I am supposed to hit Application -> System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution but the "Preferences" sub-menu is not listed, why is that?
<benben01> Ok I'm stupid. I found the solution.
<benben01> byebye
<Varreon> how do I modify the login screen on xubuntu?
<Varreon> how do I modify the login screen on xubuntu?
<cheeseboy> why can't i chroot ?
<cheeseboy> root@cheeseboy:/# chroot /newarch
<cheeseboy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<cheeseboy> root@cheeseboy:~$ locate bash
<cheeseboy> /bin/bash
<warbler> try chroot /usr/bin/newarch
<cheeseboy> chroot: cannot change root directory to /usr/bin/newarch: No such file or directory
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: online=?
<cheeseboy> anyone help w/ chroot plz ?
<The-Kernel> cheeseboy: shoot
<cheeseboy> (01:35:33 PM) cheeseboy: root@cheeseboy:/# chroot /newarch
<cheeseboy> (01:35:33 PM) cheeseboy: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<cheeseboy> (01:36:11 PM) cheeseboy: root@cheeseboy:~$ locate bash
<cheeseboy> (01:36:11 PM) cheeseboy: /bin/bash
<The-Kernel> cheeseboy: the command is IN bash
<cheeseboy> ?
<The-Kernel> isn't*
<cheeseboy> then hoe do i chroot
<cheeseboy> how*
<The-Kernel> try this
<The-Kernel> type in "bash" without the quotes, hit enter
<The-Kernel> then run your commands
<cheeseboy> root@cheeseboy:/# bash chroot /newarch
<cheeseboy> /usr/sbin/chroot: /usr/sbin/chroot: cannot execute binary file
<The-Kernel> !Ex-chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex-chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The-Kernel> !info Ex-chat
<ubotu> Package ex-chat does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cheeseboy> !x-chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The-Kernel> hrm
<Seveas> !info xchat
<cheeseboy> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The-Kernel> no
<The-Kernel> first run bash, then run the other command
<cheeseboy> tried that too
<The-Kernel> not both on the same line
<The-Kernel> oh
<The-Kernel> man chroot
<cheeseboy> ive used chroot before sometthing is broke
<The-Kernel> no duh!
<The-Kernel> but...yeah
<cheeseboy> it says to do the command i was doing
<The-Kernel> get out of root, and use sudo
<The-Kernel> sudo chroot
<cheeseboy> greg@cheeseboy:~$ sudo chroot /newarch
<cheeseboy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<The-Kernel> cd into / and then "sudo chroot newarch"
<warbler> chroot needs a command or it defaults to bash - bash can't run newarch obviously - find what does run newarch
<hellekin> cheeseboy: looks like bash is missing from your chroot dir
<cheeseboy> hellekin i got it the tut mislead me
<warbler> cheeseboy: what was the fix/
<warbler> *?
<cheeseboy> pacman.static -S bash pacman filesystem -r /newarch
<warbler> k
<noob_> hi all
<noob_> if i start an app with alt+f2 where can i remove them? im on xubuntu
<rockets> I just booted up the Xubuntu live cd and its prompting me for a username and password at the X login screen.
<rockets>  What gives?
<rockets> Any ideas?
<hyper__ch> try "root" without pwd
<rockets> tried that.
<rockets> root doesnt have no password
<rockets> its disabled entirely
<rockets> remember
<hyper__ch> ubuntu-user
<rockets> ok, im waiting for it to boot up again
<hyper__ch> rockets: it's the live-cd.. that's not the same as an installed system
<rockets> its not ubuntu-user
<rockets> the user is just ubuntu
<rockets> and i tried that
<hyper__ch> then use just ubuntu
<rockets> tried it.
<hyper__ch> you sure you boot from the cd?
<rockets> yes . . .
<rockets> theres no linux on the system
<rockets> its got Win ME installed
<rockets> im booting from the cd
<hyper__ch> that is strange
<hyper__ch> did you do a cd check for defects?
<rockets> nope
<rockets> ill try that if this doesnt work
<The-Kernel> ?
<rockets> waiting for it to reboot
<rockets> hmm it shouldnt be taking THIS long on 800 Mhz + 128 MB ram
<hyper__ch> 128mb isn't that much
<rockets> i know its not
<rockets> but this is xubuntu
<hyper__ch> you remember, it's loading a whole sysem into memory
<rockets> yes i know
<hyper__ch> xubuntu isn't lightweight either
<rockets> oh no? then whats it for?
<rockets> thats the whole point of xubuntu according to the site. . .
<hyper__ch> dsl or featherlinux are lightweight
<rockets> featherlinux and dsl are no good for this situation, non geeks are using it
<hyper__ch> one doesn't have to be a geek to use a fully installed and setup system
<rockets> im not setting up fluxbox for a non geek
<rockets> thats a horrible idea
<hyper__ch> that's your imaginatino
<rockets> no its not
<rockets> its not easy to use enough
<hyper__ch> most people don't do anything than writing some text, surfing the net and reading email
<rockets> you can insist that it is
<rockets> but its not.
<hyper__ch> even my mom uses now dsl on her als computer
<rockets> great
<rockets> have fun with that
<hyper__ch> she has no troubles with it
<rockets> ok well you have fun with that. personally im not giving a non-geek dsl
<hyper__ch> that's your decision
<Ben_Cs> hello
<hyper__ch> hiho Ben_Cs
<hyper__ch> Ben_Cs: what's the issue today?
<Ben_Cs> nothing really
<Ben_Cs> just wanted to greet you
<Ben_Cs> everything works just fine
<hyper__ch> Ben_Cs: for once ;)
<Ben_Cs> actually my questions were not on something not working, but concerning making extra things work. evil tweaks as one was extra, and doesn't work. so i say screw evil tweaks
<Ben_Cs> :)
<Ben_Cs> hyper_ch: still here?
<Ben_Cs> never mind
<worried> hello, i'm a newbie who wants to switch from windows 98 to xubuntu. i'm on a 180mhz processor, 30mb ram, 8gb hd
<Ben_Cs> worried: bad idea. your pc will work too slow
<The-Kernel> worried: I don't think even Xubuntu will run on that, try DSL or Puppy linux
<Ben_Cs> worried: better try DSL or fluxbuntu
<Ben_Cs> i agree, DSL will be best 4 u
<Ben_Cs> cause fluxbuntu was a bit slow on P2 200mhz
<Ben_Cs> when tried it
<The-Kernel> Fluxbuntu is still a bit....tweaky...as someone called it
<Ben_Cs> officially xubuntu need 300mhz or higher am i right The-Kernael?
<The-Kernel> its unusual
<Ben_Cs> hey Jester45
<The-Kernel> Ben_Cs: yes, however I've been able to get it to run on a 166 MHz Pentium Pro, its the ram that'll kill him
<The-Kernel> I had plenty of ram (126 mb) when I did that
<Ben_Cs> i had 256mb ram on P2 266mhz and xubuntu was still slow
<Ben_Cs> even fluxbuntu was a bit lagging
<The-Kernel> yeah it was slow...but it was completely usable
<Jester45> command line would be nice on this systems
<The-Kernel> A good fileserver
<Shaunwin> HI
<biouser> does anyone know the easiest way to log on to a wireless network using WPA?
<Shaunwin> I'm a new user to Linux & XUbuntu just won't install
<Shaunwin> Can Any one help?
<Shaunwin> Please
<Jester45> someone will help
<Shaunwin> Tx
<Jester45> but i dont think they will answer your question within a second of asking
<Shaunwin> New to this all
<Jester45> give them a bit of time its all volunteers so they might be using their comps right now
<Shaunwin> Tx
<biouser> I think I got the WPA question licked
<biouser> wpa-supplicant... some guis
<biouser> will try soon
<Jester45> i my self dont use wireless so im oif no help in the mean time google might beof some help
<Shaunwin> By the way I get error: Bios Age fails cutoff 1999
<Shaunwin> & something about ACPI
<Jester45> do you have a computer thats from before 99
<Shaunwin> Yip
<Shaunwin> Then get Segmentation fault after Loading please wait
<Shaunwin> Busy Box comes up & finaly initramfs
<Shaunwin> Age of PC should not call all this surely
<Jester45> it could
<Shaunwin> ok
<Shaunwin> Any idea what segmentation fault is
<Jester45> new additions to bios syandards maybe
<Jester45> the program broke
<Shaunwin> ok
<Shaunwin> Guess unless I update bios - no chance of loading it..
<Jester45> well...
<Shaunwin> For a nother time..Very late my side - hope to chat again.Tx 4 the chat bye 4 now
<Jester45> old bios cant be updated
<Shaunwin> tx 4 taht
<Jester45> most old ones, but DSL has an option to use an alternative iso
<Jester45> that has a diffrent boot up options to start on old hardware
<Jester45> DSL= Damn Small Linux
<Shaunwin> tx
<Shaunwin> Can I then load the xubuntu on top of that?
<Jester45> you would have to install DSL and then chagne your list of sofware to xubuntu then update but im not sure if that wiill work
<Shaunwin> tx
<Shaunwin> Went to : http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<Shaunwin> & then mirror
<Shaunwin> ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/
<Shaunwin> But not sure what to choose to download
<Shaunwin> Downloading dsl-3.4.1.iso
<Shaunwin> Good night
<rockets> If I install ubuntu server, install linux-image-generic, and then install xubuntu-desktop, it will basically be a standard xubuntu install right?
<Jester45> yes
#xubuntu 2007-09-02
<rockets> What update manager does xubuntu come with
<rockets> regular update-manager?
<The-Kernel> yeah
<rockets> cool
<rockets> God damn it I don't need punjabi fonts.
<Ben_Cs> is vmware best prog for virtualising or is there a better one?
<Ben_Cs> oh vmware isn't free
<Ben_Cs> what's free?
<retardo> greetings,
<malarame> hello
<retardo> i have a little printer question
<retardo> will my brother DCP-115 work with xubuntu ?
<retardo> ??
<malarame> have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488016&highlight=dcp-115
<malarame> i don't know if that'll work on xubuntu or not
<retardo> i'll have a look.. thanks
<brenton_> I'm using an Nividia riva 128 chip (very old) and it looks like my install is using software rendering (direct rendering is off). Would getting direct rendering on improve my performance when i'm in X?
<spaz> hey
<spaz> i'm trying to remove the top panel in xfce (I use gutsy)
<spaz> but every time i try, it segfaults
<malarame> brenton_: i'm not sure, but i'd say just try it and see
<spaz> both panels disappear
<spaz> and then i have to restart it by pressing alt-f2 and typing xfce4-panel
<spaz> any ideas how to get rid of it another way then what i've been doing?
<spaz> (basically the customize panel option in the menu you get from right clicking the panel)
<brenton_> malarame, my main problem is i can't seem to find a driver for it. I tried the restricted drivers, but it doesn't detect. The card is from 1998, and the machine is 400mhz, so I was hoping i might get a bit better desktop performance, but getting a driver for the card on here looks like it's going to be a bit of work
<brenton_> the only driver i can find that specifically mentions it is for suse linux
<malarame> hmm
<malarame> i don't know then
<xork> spaz: i heard about that bug in gutsy, i don't think it's been resolved yet
<spaz> :-(
<xork> :(
<malarame> someone who knows more than me will have to help you out
<xork> spaz: try
<spaz> xork, try what?
<spaz> to help you?
<spaz> my hardware isn't as aincent as yours, though it is quite old
<xork> spaz: try looking in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<spaz> i haven't had graphics card problems though
<spaz> oh
<spaz> hmm
<xork> i only have one panel listed there
<xork> so if you have two, could try removing one
<xork> backup first ;)
<spaz> thanks xork :-)
<xork> np
* spaz is definitley sticking with xfce now :>
<xork> it's the way to go ;)
<spaz> indeed
<spaz> KDE started getting too bloated for my tastes
<spaz> my load averages were around 10 seconds :-s
<malarame> i didn't like gnome or kde when i tried them
<spaz> i liked KDE, but it seemed to look uglier over time (and of course, the aformentioned heaviness)
<malarame> it is very ugly
<Pumpernickel> brenton_: Older nVidia cards like the Rivas require the nvidia-glx-legacy driver.
<spaz> you should see my old desktop :-s
<spaz> i liked it at first, it got old fast though
<malarame> and i khate khow kthey kname kthings
<spaz> all those krappy k puns?
<malarame> it kpisses me off
<spaz> lol
<brenton_> Pumpernickel, what does it take to install that? And would i get a performance bump in normal computing from it?
<malarame> when you're scrolling through a list of programs to find one, i personally like to be able to sort things alphabetically
<malarame> it sorta defeats the whole purpose to have everything start with one letter
<Pumpernickel> Unlikely, for CPU bound things.  You may notice an increase in interface responsiveness.
<brenton_> Yeah, the main thing that's killing me now is a sluggish interface
<malarame> i have sluggish interface problems too, my xorg process takes up a ton of my processor whenever i do anything
<spaz> O_o
<spaz> ouch
<malarame> especially moving or resizing windows or scrolling windows
<malarame> seriously, xorg jumps to 100% cpu and everything slows to a crawl
<brenton_> yeah, i'm pretty much looking for anything that can speed that up. xgears pukes on this thing, which  is sad
<brenton_> Pumpernickel, do you know where i could download this driver?
<Pumpernickel> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<brenton_> thanks
<xork> dumb q: how do you move out of a full-screen app? alt-tab works with full screen wine applications, but not native ones
<spaz> lol
<spaz> i can see why they call him retardo ;-)
<spaz> j/k of course
<brenton_> Pumpernickel, now that i've installed, and run  "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", do I just restart to get it working?
<brenton_> thanks everybody, i'm going to try a restart
<alnokta> why when i delete an html file, the accompanying folder isn't deleted?
<kalikiana_> Why when you delete an image, another image with a similar name isn't deleted?
<kalikiana_> alnokta, You'Re asking weird questions.
<kalikiana_> If you want a file to be removed, so do it.
<alnokta> ;) .. when you save an html page with images and css and all..it creates a folder along with it..the logical thing is to get that folder deleted when the page is deleted
<kalikiana_> This sounds logical in that case - provided you expect it to happen. I would not like that to happen personally.
<kalikiana_> I don't consider my computer intelligent enough to read my mind.
<Pumpernickel> If it were represented as a single archive, maybe.  Since it isn't, it would break consistency with how the rest of the filesystem is handled.
<alnokta> okay, just something windows does and i considered as a convenience ..
<spaz> heyloo
<spaz> how do i lock xfce's session?
<spaz> and please be quick, i have to use the bathroom and there are annoying kids who will mess with everything while i'm out :-x
<cellofellow> darnit. Where is cheeseboy when you need him?
<spaz> cellofellow, do you know how to lock Xfce's session?
<cellofellow> spaz: use xscreensaver
<spaz> hmm
<cellofellow> I think ctrl+alt+del is bound to xflock4, which by default uses xscreensaver.
<spaz> xflock4 is exactly what i was looking for
<spaz> thanks
<spaz> brb
<cellofellow> spaz: add to the panel and Action Button, and in the Properties of that button, choose Lock instead of Quit. Put it next to the Quit button.
<spaz> thanks cellofellow :-)
<cellofellow> :D
<cellofellow> No problemo.
<spaz> you saved my session (and my underwear :-P)
<erz-> hi all :)
<erz-> i want to move to xfce, i have kubuntu edgy. fresh install. what i have to do ?
<cellofellow> install xubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> and then, if you want to get rid of KDE, remove kubuntu-desktop and all its dependancies.
<erz-> thx, with remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<alnokta> is there a program that can save me from entering the password everytime?
<rici> you can enable autologin
<rici> system | login window
<alnokta> no i mean when starting something like services, synaptic etc.
<foxray> isn't there supposed to be transparency abilities on the xfce toolbars in xubuntu?
<xork> you have to turn on compositing
<foxray> ah
<xork> settings/window manager tweaks
<foxray> it takes some getting use to, i just migrated from fluxbox
<xork> *nod*
<xork> it's good stuff, though :)
<erz-> lol i go in 1280x1024 and nothing apperas on the screen
<cellofel1ow> hi
<cellofel1ow> brb
<Armadillio> HOLY CRAP GUYS I FUCKED UP MY STUFF
<Armadillio> Anyone ever have panel problems before?
<Armadillio> ...anyone?
<Armadillio> My top panel won't autohide (I think because of Beryl) anymore, and I'm afraid if I turn off my box and back on my panels will freeze again and I won't be able to access anything.
<Armadillio> sorry guys my client had to reset
<Armadillio> any answers? I'm afraid
<Armadillio> oh guys someone has to be here
<Armadillio> :(
<xork> you can always hit alt-f2
<xork> and run xfce4-panel
<xork> if you don't have any panels
<xork> and panel config file is located at ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<divra> just updated from dapper to edgy, I'm missing the "control bar" at the top of the screen.  Any Idea's?
<Armadillio> control bar? could you explain that...? i've probably never used it, unless you mean the top panel.
<divra> yeah
<divra> with the application menu and the system menu
<Armadillio> i'm not sure. i'm having panel troubles myself, but no one else apparently wants to talk
<Armadillio> you should try going to the bottom panel and right clicking it and pressing "customize panel"
<divra> I have no bottom panel either
<divra> I have the four desktops with icons but no menus
<Armadillio> ...how did you manage to get on an irc client then?
<Armadillio> are they just blank bars?
<divra> I'm on my windows machine
<divra> No, there is nothing
<Armadillio> so your not on Xubuntu?
<Armadillio> alright, forget that.
<xork> hit alt-f2
<Armadillio> your best chance would be to just get a new edgy .iso and give it a fresh install with edgy, no upgrading through the net.
<divra> ok, I have the four terminal screens, f1 ~ f4
<xork> run xfce-panel
<xork> if your panels are not configured right
<xork> edit ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<Armadillio> it told me there was no such document or program...
<xork> er sorry run xfce4-panel
<Armadillio> still failed
<Armadillio> wait nvm
<Armadillio> augh, it still won't autohide
<xork> you can set autohide in panels.xml
<xork> if you're running beryl i have noidea
<xork> beryl screws with that stuff
<xork> use xfce4's compositing instead ;)
<divra> I get a bash no run found
<divra> error
<xork> don't type "run xfce4-panel:"
<xork> just "xfce4-panel"
<divra> oh, duh
<Armadillio> thats what i did
<divra> not found
<xork> hm, should be
<xork> you can always sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel, then try again ;)
<Armadillio> it says i already have it...
<xork> that's for divra
<xork> you already have your panels running, right?
<Armadillio> yes... but they've decided to stop autohiding
<xork> but you're running beryl?
<Armadillio> i was, but I can switch to the default if needed
<xork> try that
<Armadillio> ok, switched, here i go...
<Armadillio> nope, it still does it
<Armadillio> bleh. does xfce seem to break to often for other people as well?
<xork> i've never had it breka
<Armadillio> i'm afraid that if I shut down my box and turn it back on, my panels will disapeer and I won't remember the commands
<Armadillio> likew last time
<divra> ok
<divra> This is what I got
<divra> Gke-Warning Can't open displa
<divra> display
<Armadillio> we're screwed, lets face it
<divra> no
<divra> never screwed
<divra> the machine is working great
<xork> divra: i don't know what to tell you, never had xfce4-panel not start for me
<divra> it's just missing the menu
<xork> divra: #ubuntu is much more active if nobody else here is alive
<divra> I'm just going to try going from edgy to feisty
<divra> maybe something that got missed in the edgy install will get replaced with feisty
<divra> ??
<Armadillio> good luck, gods speed
<divra> how do I remove xfce4-panel?
<divra> most everything I'm doing now says Gtk-Warning
<DuClare> is there an xfce application with which I can change UI settings for kde applications.. (font size)
<alnokt0a> DuClare, there is User interface settings, but it will change globally
<DuClare> I tried the UI settings, it seems like it worked for gnome apps
<DuClare> but kde apps still have those blinding huge fonts
<alnokt0a> yes i know how you feel :)
<alnokt0a> i'm on  600x800 ;)
<DuClare> I can't understand why the default fonts are so gigantic. :)
<DuClare> it actually looks very messy
<DuClare> when the text is too thick
<alnokt0a> now i'm using dejavu sans .. 8 .. little hard to read .. but better
<DuClare> sans 6 here
<DuClare> 7 on the xubuntu machine I think
<DuClare> (I installed xubuntu for my sister)
<DuClare> the funny thing is, the font selector dialog doesn't have sizes below 8 in the list
<DuClare> but you can just type in the number manually
<DuClare> and it works just fine
<DuClare> :)
<alnokt0a> really .. nice
<alnokt0a> when postfix receives messages..how can i read them?
<TheSheep> DuClare: that's on purpose -- you are not supposed to be using fonts smaller than 9pt normally
<TheSheep> DuClare: books normally use 12pt, pocket books -- 10pt
<DuClare> for whatever reason, the fonts are just too big for me when it's 9 or so
<TheSheep> DuClare: set your dpi correctly
<TheSheep> DuClare: for example, set your monitor physical dimensions in xorg.conf
<carl> Hi, I've got a majoro problemo over here.. A couple of days ago I decided to install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage from the repos, but after reboot gnome just throws a lot of errors about trying to change non-writable files, and I also get the same with gnome-based programs from xfce. Xfce works alright, but I just wanted to play a little with it, not get stuck with it :s Can anyone help me to get my system back on track again?
<TheSheep> carl: I doubt it's because of the xubuntu-desktop package
<TheSheep> carl: did you play with rights to your home directory?
<carl> TheSheep: nope
<carl> all I did was to install xubuntu-desktop and reboot
<TheSheep> carl: can you type 'dmesg | grep remount' in the terminal?
<carl> gives nought
<TheSheep> carl: 'mount' ?
<carl> [   28.087889]  EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<carl> [   39.402825]  EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<TheSheep> carl: no, 'mount | grep home'
<carl> aha
<carl> /dev/hdb2 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<TheSheep> ok, 'ls -ld ~'?
<carl> drwxr-xr-x 86 carl carl 16384 2007-09-02 10:49 /home/carl
<TheSheep> carl: 'df | grep home'?
<carl> /dev/hdb2            201913448  55334516 136322236  29% /home
<TheSheep> carl: do you have any free space on the / ?
<TheSheep> carl: check with df
<carl> ?
<TheSheep> carl: type 'df' in the terminal and see if it says '100%' next to /
<carl> /dev/hdb1             36527156   5295028  29376624  16% /
<carl> so, no
* TheSheep thinks
<TheSheep> carl: does it say which files are non-writable?
<carl> nope
<carl> hang on, I'll send you a screenshot of one I got from xchat in xfce, it's the same kind of error
<filthpig> TheSheep: did you get the request?
<filthpig> gone thinking? :)
<TheSheep> filthpig: DCC can't connect to 88.89.13.98 port 1026
<filthpig> o0
<filthpig> hmf
<TheSheep> filthpig: just upload it on imageshack or something
<filthpig> aight, 2 secs
<filthpig> http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error2hi4.jpg
<TheSheep> filthpig: that's not about files, it's about gconf
<filthpig> k
<TheSheep> filthpig: unfotunately I'm not familiar with the permission system of gconf
<TheSheep> filthpig: it's like windows registry, only xml :/
<TheSheep> filthpig: gnome's invention
<filthpig> yep
<TheSheep> filthpig: you're on gutsy?
<filthpig> feisty
<filthpig> could fine the iso for gutsy, lol
<filthpig> erh
<filthpig> couldn't find*
<TheSheep> filthpig: it's not released yet
<filthpig> not some alpha/beta/rc either?
<TheSheep> filthpig: yes, there is tribe5 iso, I believe, on the testing page
<filthpig> ok, I'll check it out some time.. Got too much on my hands this week :/
<filthpig> it'll be an october release, right?
<TheSheep> filthpig: gconf shouldn't break after installing xubuntu :/
<TheSheep> filthpig: yes
<filthpig> TheSheep: I know
<filthpig> hm
<TheSheep> filthpig: it never happened to me, and I did it several times
<filthpig> but I suddenly came to think of something
<TheSheep> filthpig: in feisty too
<filthpig> gconf didn't let me edit the button positions in the window decoartion (close, maximize, minimize), so some guy told me to try a command
<filthpig> I'll see if I can access my log from xchat and see what it was
<filthpig> I think I've rebooted after he gave me that command without any probs, but I've got to check it anyway
<filthpig> can't find the log o0
<filthpig> dang, xchat isn't logging by default
<filthpig> so no log
<filthpig> but from what I remember it was something with chmod ... 600
<filthpig> it was supposed to give me writing permits for gconf
<filthpig> TheSheep: might that have had anything to do with it?
<TheSheep> filthpig: probably
<filthpig> bbiab
<carl> ahoy TheSheep, I found the command :) chmod -R 600 ~/.gconf/
<Filthpig> TheSheep: here are all my errors in all their glory ;) http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gnomerror2pa8.jpg
<TheSheep> Filthpig: chmod -R 700 ~/.gconf/
<Filthpig> with or without sudo?
<TheSheep> Filthpig: without
<TheSheep> Filthpig: doesn't matter
<Filthpig> okay
<TheSheep> Filthpig: the file should be owned by you anyways
<TheSheep> s
<Filthpig> i'll try rebooting, then
<carl> and re :)
<filthpig> now in gnome :D
<filthpig> thanks a million, TheSheep :D
<filthpig> brb
<DuClare> does anybody know how to fix this error (while trying to start opera): opera: Module initialization failure. (-2036) ...
<DuClare> works fine if run as root :o
<admin__> Hi
<admin__> New to this all
<admin__> Phoenix Bios 1999, How do I instal XUbuntu KUbuntu. Intall Crashes with (initramsfs) prompt.
<admin__> My 1st Atempt to instal Linux ever..
<grazie> DuClare: You have set up a root account? Did you install opera with the root account?
<DuClare> grazie, nah, I mean as root with sudo
<grazie> admin__: Describe you system a bit more. How much ram & hard disk size?
<admin__> Tx. 256MB Ram + PII 20GB H/Disk
<grazie> DuClare: Not had any problems with opera myself
<grazie> admin__: that's fine...what do mean by Xubuntu Kubuntu? It's either Xubuntu or Kubuntu
<DuClare> that probably isn't important
<admin__> Sorry half asleep from spending hours last night trying to sort this.
<admin__> XUBUNTU
<admin__> 7.04 i386 to be exact
<admin__> DEsktop
<grazie> admin__: no idea...sorry
<admin__> Tx 4 trying
<predaeus> !install | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<admin__> Tx
<predaeus> probably 256MB is not enough for the regular installer (but better check yourself, I forgot). There is an alternative text installer (with wizard).
<admin__> Tx. But can it instal on a Pre 2000 Bios
<predaeus> I don't know.
<DuClare> admin__, check out this too, no clue if it has anything to do with the prob you have but.. http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-7-problem
<DuClare> did you get anything else but (initramfs) ?
<admin__> Tx
<DuClare> you might want to try the alternate installer anyway..
<grazie> admin__: so long as the bios can boot a cd image I don't know of any other limited. Unless things have radically change very recently, 256M is plenty of ram for the Desktop installer. However, the alternate does generally give less problems.
<grazie> ^^ limitation
<admin__> Give Error: ACPI fails cutoff age. ACPI=force required
<admin__> ...
<admin__> Tx Grazie
<admin__> Running CD Check Option now Display a nice XUBUNTU Logo and progress screen
<admin__> Is it normal that Progress bar is not animated as taking a wike to check CD - but NumLock Still working
<admin__> This CD check is taking for ever..Should it?
<admin__> Its Still Checking CD! Any ideas if crashed?
<admin__> Just to be sure CDRom ok would like to copy CD to Hard Disk. I formatted Hard Disk Lunt Ext?3
<funbitz> hi, do you know some good virtual cd software for ubuntu?
<ShaunWin> Hi,Managed to get my name back
<ShaunWin> Trying to copy Xubuntu ISO to hard disk
<ShaunWin> New to this all
<ShaunWin> Can some pro please help
<ShaunWin> This way can check if CD reader ok. Checked CD on another PC
<Ramla> funbitz: you mean like daemon tools?
<Ramla> ShaunWin: you mean to build an .iso or?
<Ramla> hmm repetition..
<ShaunWin> No Have the ISO
<ShaunWin> But when installing it crashes
<funbitz> Ramla: yes!
<ShaunWin> Leaves me at a Prompt (initramfs)
<Ramla> funbitz: well, it's basically built in, you can mount .iso files to a directory
<funbitz> Ramla: how?  :) (don't mind my ignorance)
<funbitz> i understand there are scripts for this or such...
<Ramla> as i recall, it was simply mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint -o loop
<Ramla> the thing is, last time i checked, there was no support for .ccd, .img, and other common-in-windows cd image formats
<Ramla> if you have one of those, i recommend googling for format2iso, like mdf2iso
<Ramla> and hmm, if you prefer a graphical interface, gisomount is one option (don't know if there are many others)
<funbitz> hmm... i found something more like daemon tools   acetoneteam.org  ... but for some reason their server doesn't work
<funbitz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3284756
<funbitz> i found this thread about it
<triptec> what bittorrent client does ppl prefer??
<Ramla> rtorrent
<Ramla> non-graphical though
<Ramla> haven't found a graphical one i'd like
<ShaunWin> Tx Guys, Will try
<szachista> qbittorrent is cool
<ShaunWin> Any idea how ot get name of ISO on CD
<ShaunWin> Don't have  linux installed
<cellofellow> can someome help me make a router? I need someone to bounce ideas off of mostly.
<atarinox> is there anything i can do when xubuntu freezes besides a hard reboot? seems like it's been hanging a lot lately, and i hate to keep shutting down like that...
<TheSheep> atarinox: when you say "xubuntu freezes", what do you exactly mean?
<TheSheep> atarinox: if it's kernel panic, then yes, you can only reboot
<TheSheep> atarinox: if it's some application getting unresponsive, then you can usually kill that application
<TheSheep> atarinox: same if it's some application hogging all the memory or cpu
<atarinox> well ill be using swiftfox or another app and suddenly my mouse cursor stops and i can't use keyboard or mouse
<TheSheep> atarinox: are the leds on the keyboard lit?
<TheSheep> atarinox: do they change when you press numlock or capslock?
<atarinox> also happens quite a bit after my screensaver comes on...i won't be able to log back in
<TheSheep> atarinox: is switching to a virtual console with alt+f1 possible
<TheSheep> atarinox: anything interesting in logs after such a "freeze"?
<atarinox> how would I check the logs?
<atarinox> and not sure about the keyboard leds or virtual console...i'll have to wait til it hangs again, which prob won't be more than a few hours
<cellofellow> sounds like it may be X freezing.
<TheSheep> atarinox: you can find the logs in /var/log/
<atarinox> yeah...i'm not sure what i should even begin to look for
<atarinox> what would cause X to freeze?
<TheSheep> atarinox: usually a bug in the graphics drivers
<atarinox> TheSheep: sorry, but how do i find which driver i'm running for my card?
<TheSheep> atarinox: check you xorg.conf
<TheSheep> atarinox: look for the "Device" section
<TheSheep> atarinox: and the "Driver" option
<atarinox> TheSheep: ok, ive got a savage driver...next time my system freezes, is there a specific log file I should post in the forums which'd help? the xorg.0.log maybe?
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> what package is update-grub under ?
<gabkdlly> cheeseboy: grub
<gabkdlly> according to dpkg -L grub
<cheeseboy> gabkdlly: if i install ubuntu version of grub on another distro i will be able to use update-grub?
<gabkdlly> cheeseboy: don't know, sorry
<triptec> how do I turn off automatic logout after x minutes?
<cheeseboy> how do i rescan usb devices>?
<Filthpig> Hi, I have both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed, but it's quite annoying that they interfere with each other. I.e. I have avant installed for use in gnome, but it also shows up in xfce, which is not desirable. Beryl/Compiz also uses the same theme for the xfce session as the gnome session.. Can I fix this, so gnome and xfce work indepentently?
<hellekin> how to avoid automounting a specific partition ?
<PriceChild> hellekin, remove it from your /etc/fstab
<Ramla> hellekin: add option noauto to not mount it at boot. however filemanagers will probably try to mount it
<Filthpig> how can I make avant start in gnome but not xfce?
* triptec test
<hyper__ch> test failed
<hellekin> PriceChild, Ramla: this is an encrypted partition used as a user's home. Whenever the user logs in from SSH, the partition pops up on the local user's desktop and that sucks :)
<Ramla> okay.. don't know what to say to that :p
<hellekin> in fact, it's not in /etc/fstab at all. It's (u)mounted by a script.
<atarinox> do i have to remount my network folder to refresh it?
<hellekin> hmmmm... Is it normal that each gnome applet is taking more than 30 MB in RAM ? I thought those were *small* applications!
<hellekin> deskbar-applet takes even more memory than firefox!
<TheSheep> hellekin: they share that memory
<TheSheep> hellekin: at least part of it
<hellekin> TheSheep: if I have three users, do they share memory between users too or each have its own memory sink ? :)
<hellekin> without the shared memory it looks like each is taking about 4MB.
<hellekin> I'm so used to using small memory footprint apps, it's a little scary :)
<TheSheep> hellekin: since X is started as root, at least part of the memory is shared
<TheSheep> hellekin: but most of the userspace libs are not, unfortunately
<TheSheep> hellekin: python is garbage-collected language, it still takes less memory than java ;)
<hellekin> Java... Let's keep that an island :)
<TheSheep> hellekin: desklets and many panel plugins are written in python
<TheSheep> hellekin: that's not nat lightweight, but allows for fast development
<hellekin> TheSheep: do you happen to know which one is popping up the mounted partitions?
<TheSheep> hellekin: that'd be the places plugin
<hellekin> TheSheep: Ruby would be greedier than python wouldn't it?
<hellekin> TheSheep: thanks, I'm going to see how I can make it ignore my encrypted partition
<TheSheep> hellekin: I think that ruby doesn't merge with C libraries so nicely, but I never really used it much
<TheSheep> hellekin: if you can't report a bug, the developer is very open to feedback
<hellekin> TheSheep: is it a bug? I'm not sure. But surely there must or should be a way to set some "ignorable" partitions
<TheSheep> hellekin: make it a feature request :)
<hellekin> TheSheep: now that's a bug ;o)
<hellekin> argh... I'm importing a 14 pages PDF (converted to PS) into scribus... If the PC had a tongue and feet, it would walk on its tongue.
<TheSheep> hellekin: converting pdf to ps is usually a bad idea
<TheSheep> hellekin: they used to organize races of hdds in MIT :)
<hellekin> arf... All I need to do actually is convert the paper size from US Letter to A4 so I can print on 2 pages / sheet
<hellekin> I guess I didn't find the lightest solution :p
<TheSheep> hellekin: you can edit the ps file by hand for that
<hellekin> TheSheep: that sounds a much better idea
<TheSheep> hellekin: unfortunately I don't know all the codes
<c00i90wn> Hi, I just installed xubunut on my ubuntu gutsy with xubuntu-desktop package but I can't get compiz to work
<c00i90wn> I tried compiz --replace &! and it didn't work
<triptec> is it just me or is the sound quality better in windows?
<c00i90wn> oh apparently compiz _is_ running I just don't have window decorations
<gerro> hey everyone
<gerro> anyone here use xubuntu with linuxbios?
<gerro> I'd like to try that out but have a few questions
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pumpernickel> If they're linuxbios-specific, they have their own support channel.
<Pumpernickel> (Which is, incidentally, #openbios.)
<mikubuntu> i just downloaded google earth for linux, it's a bin file, have it on my desktop.  how do i install it?
<c00i90wn> mikubuntu: ./<path_to_the_bin>
<gerro> open up terminal then cd to where its at and chmod +x the file then do what he said ^
<gerro> except its probably better to be in exact directory and do ./justthefilenothepath
<c00i90wn> mikubuntu: but there is a better way, google now has ubuntu repositories
<gerro> oooh that sounds nice
<c00i90wn> mikubuntu: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<c00i90wn> gerro: ^^
<gerro> now to figure out how to uninstall my old google earth
<c00i90wn> gerro: rm -rf ~/bin or something like that
<gerro> yeah I know
<gerro> but just wish was easier way
<gerro> I hope they fixed a few glitches in google earth, kept whining about fonts and graphics card etc before
<gerro> c00i90wn: you try nasa world wind or whatever that project is called? does it have linux client?
<c00i90wn> gerro: I only tried it on my win32 days, never liked it too much
<gerro> yeah that's what I thought
<gerro> and I mean they use same data don't they?
<c00i90wn> gerro: don't think so...
#xubuntu 2008-08-25
<karliz> can someone help me to setup a network connection to a shared windows folder?
<karliz> how i have to do it
<karliz> ?
<favro> !samba | karliz
<ubottu> karliz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<karliz> is it not possible after i installed the SMBFS to scan the network for example in a FileManager Thunar like in the windows explorer?
<Odd-rationale> karliz: no. at least not at this time...
<karliz> hmmm, Dolphin makes it !
<Odd-rationale> you can mount samba share and browse them, but thunar cannot scan for network shares...
<Odd-rationale> there are plans to add this feature, though...
<karliz> and how i put the mounted folder on the left side on thunar?
<Odd-rationale> karliz: you can drag the folder to create a bookmark...
<karliz> okay thanks :)
<karliz> :) easy
<JohnnyBlaze> whats up with #Ubuntu
<JohnnyBlaze> anyone on channel Ubuntu
<SoylentGrun> i just joined
<JohnnyBlaze> can you see anyone named glitsj6 or 16
<SoylentGrun> i can't
<JohnnyBlaze> hmmm and you looked on the list huh
<SoylentGrun> yea
<JohnnyBlaze> my comp is whacked I can't connect to ubuntu
<SoylentGrun> can you connect to other networks?
<JohnnyBlaze> yeah thats the weird part
<JohnnyBlaze> I can connect here and Kubuntu but not ubuntu
<SoylentGrun> does it give you a msg as to why you can't join that channel.
<SoylentGrun> check the server tab.
<JohnnyBlaze> no just freezes
<JohnnyBlaze> hmmm ok
<JohnnyBlaze> where is says chanserv?
<JohnnyBlaze> when I first log in the nickserv says my name is not a registered name
<favro> there should be an error listed in the sever tab
<SoylentGrun> in xchat it says freenode.  when you first connect to the server it's where those messages are put
<JohnnyBlaze> yeah I see the freenode Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to johnnyblaze) from freenode-connect
<JohnnyBlaze> ok I think I figured it out brb
<LoCaLMaChInE> I am still having problems logging in to channel #ubuntu and I am looking for a user
<LoCaLMaChInE> is there another name the channel is under
<LoCaLMaChInE> who is on channel #ubuntu?
<favro> LoCaLMaChInE: how are you trying to join? - and who are you looking for :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> on the buddy list I click on buddies join a chat and then type in the channel
<LoCaLMaChInE> glitsj6or 16 is the name I am looking for
<LoCaLMaChInE> I type in #ubuntu siign on and then the screen freezes
<LoCaLMaChInE> the chatroom with the namelist window freezes
<favro> glitsj6or isn't there - I always prefer xchat for its' ease of use :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> xchat?
<LoCaLMaChInE> your not using irc
<favro> xchat is for irc
<favro> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<favro> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok so if I use xchat can I sign on to channel #ubuntu
<favro> I would know how to help then :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> hmmm where do I get it under add remove or internet
<favro> ad/remove should have it
<LoCaLMaChInE> let me check brb
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok got it than favro
<LoCaLMaChInE> let me open it up
<favro> choose the ubuntu servers - click edit from the right pane and add the channels you want like - #kubuntu,#ubuntu
<favro> you can add your password there too
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok where do I go to join  #ubuntu
<favro> if the details are right you just click connect
<LoCaLMaChInE> dooooh closed the window by accident
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok if you wanted to look for someone how do you do it
<favro> the userlist is on the right - you need to drag it open with the mouse
<LoCaLMaChInE> ok I will play with this later
<LoCaLMaChInE> thanx favro appreciate the help
<favro> good luck
<favro> :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> gaim was pissing me off
<LoCaLMaChInE> I hate it now
<favro> I couldn't be bothered figuring it out...
<LoCaLMaChInE> it used to work not no more
<LoCaLMaChInE> P.O.S is what gaim is
<favro> I thought it was called pidgin now ?
<LoCaLMaChInE> probably I have 6306lts dapper
<LoCaLMaChInE> 6.06
<favro> k :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> trying to get 8.04 xubuntu
<favro> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LoCaLMaChInE> thanks for your help favro I appreciate it
<LoCaLMaChInE> I would do it that way but I have dial up that may take me 3 days
<favro> LoCaLMaChInE: np :)
<favro> hehe - there are free cd's but they take a few weeks
<LoCaLMaChInE> I may go with that isos are a pain download
<LoCaLMaChInE> well gotta go thanx
<favro> there might be an ubuntu loco team for your country...
<favro> see ya
<LoCaLMaChInE> really
<LoCaLMaChInE> tell me
<favro> where are you?
<LoCaLMaChInE> USA
<favro> there's ones for diff states
<LoCaLMaChInE> Mississippi
<favro> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<LoCaLMaChInE> neighboring states Georgia florida
<favro> might be quicker for a cd :)
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah I know well thanks for all the help all of you fell better now
<LoCaLMaChInE> love these support channels I have learned a lot
<favro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<LoCaLMaChInE> thanks all
<LoCaLMaChInE> later
<favro> bye
<LoCaLMaChInE> bye
<blahbah7> hey i have a xubuntu question
<favro> ask away :)
<blahbah7> will xubuntu work on an ibm thinkpad with a 1.3gb hard drive
<favro> might be short on space there - try the lighter distos like damn small or puppy :)
<blahbah7> im not too sure if it will like working with that old hardware
<blahbah7> its running windows 95 atm
<favro> puppy 3 has a retro kernel for older comps
<blahbah7> ok, cool
<favro> #puppylinux will help you out
<blahbah7> yeah im on my hp from last year right now, i just needed to know that for a friend
<favro> :)
<blahbah7> thx for the help
<favro> np
<relasz> can anyone help me, when I boot into xubuntu the load screen comes up fine, then the nvidia logo comes up, but then it just goes to a blank screen with a loading cursor... here's a video of it: http://qik.com/video/229892
<favro> if you've had an update you might need to reinstall your vid card drivers
<favro> relasz: ^^
<relasz> I didn't update though, infact I don't remember doing anything special I just woke up today started ubuntu and it happened :( I'll try it anyway I suppose. Although I'm not really sure how to do it from command line >_>
<favro> relasz: boot into recovery - then  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - change device driver to  vesa  - then reboot into gui land and reinstall like you know how :)
<relasz> alrighty, cheers for the help :D
<corey> I am gettng an error in the totem movie player and am unable to play dvds
<corey> ** (totem:6253): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<corey> anyone here?
<corey> anyone help me
<corey> anyone here?
<favro> corey: did you start with the normal ubuntu and add xubuntu to it?
<favro> or is it vanilla xubuntu?
<corey> I started with ubuntu and then reinstalled the xubuntu
<corey> over it
<corey> its the regular xubuntu
<corey> I'm having problems with the totem player and the sound, I get no sound from anything
<favro> corey: check in totems pref that it is using alsa not pulse
<corey> the player locked up< How do I force it to quit?
<favro> corey: in a terminal or alt+F2 type   kilall totem
<corey> I'm looking in the prefs, and it doesn't say either
<corey> it says general:  networking, tvout, text subtitles
<favro> corey: I/m not on a box with totem atm - have you installed extra sound codecs?
<favro> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<corey> no
<favro> corey: and is it a dvd?
<corey> yeah
<favro> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<favro> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<favro> corey: like windows you need to install some stuff
<ushimitsudoki> I have a panel on a second x screen with a quicklauncher applet. But, the applications all launch on the first x screen?
<corey> can someone tell me how to install my downloaded soundcard driver
<spasticteapot> I'm having some trouble with WINE under Xubuntu.
<spasticteapot> I can't access my "C:
<spasticteapot> \" drive, or any of my installed programs.
<corey> does anyone know how to install drivers
<corey> help me please
<favro> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<favro> corey: what's the driver?
<corey> alsa driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2
<corey> I downloaded it to the desktop
<favro> corey: in terminal cd to the dir - e.g. cd ./Desktop
<spasticteapot> ubottu: I'm trying to run WINE-compatible software. Starcraft, for example.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<favro> tghen tar -xvjf alsa driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2
<favro> *then
<favro> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<favro> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<corey> I'm getting the error when I try to cd./desktop  no such file or directory
<favro> spasticteapot: try in #winehq :)
<spasticteapot> I did.
<spasticteapot> Nobody's home.
<favro> corey: captial d
<favro> cd ./Desktop
<spasticteapot> Say, do you know how to make WINE open an app through the CLI?
<favro> spasticteapot: I don't do wine sorry :)
<spasticteapot> !@#$!@#$
<favro> hehe
<favro> try in #ubuntu
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<spasticteapot> Good luck on that....
<corey> ok that worked, what next
<favro> tar -xvjf alsa driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2
<favro> and look for a readme file
<corey> permission denied
<favro> sudo chown -v you:you  tar -xvjf alsa driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2 - you = your login name
<corey> chown: invalid option --x
<vidd> corey, what ya trying to do?
<corey> install a driver for a soundcard
<favro> corey: paste the command you used here pls :)
<corey>  tar -xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2
<vidd> corey, what directory are you in?
<corey> corey-laptop:~/Desktop$
<corey> when I run that command I get a big list with no errors
<vidd> then i dont see where you are getting the chown error
<favro> corey: that is the package unpacking - on your desktop should be lots of files then?
<vidd> the big list with no errors should mean that you successfully unpacked the file
<corey> yeah it left a folder on the desktop
<corey> then I ran the command
<vidd> you need to cd alsa-driver[the rest of the folder name]
<favro> in the folder there should be a readme
<corey>  sudo chown -v corey:corey  tar -xvjf alsa driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2
<vidd> you dont need to chown cuzz you already own the directory
<corey> the readme file has nothing important in it
<corey> says the features
<vidd> where did you dl the file?
<favro> is there a file named make?
 * vidd would like to view it
<corey> Makefile
<favro> corey: you need to install build-essential  to make the package
<corey> how do I do that
<favro> sudo apt-get install build essential
<favro> corey
<vidd> *build-essentials
<favro> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vidd> dont forget the hyphen
<vidd> =]
<favro> hehe
<vidd> pesky things like that throw me all the time =]
<corey> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<vidd> no "s" at the end
<vidd> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<corey> ok its working
<corey> ok finished
<favro> still in the ./Desktop dir type make
 * vidd thinks he'll keep his fat fingers out and just watch for a bit =]
<vidd> shouldnt he be in the ~/Desktop/{alsa directory]?
<favro>  still in the ./Desktop dir type make - should be ./configure
<favro> then make then make install
<corey> no rule to make target
<favro> corey: the folder on the desktop has a name - cd ./"name"
<favro> then ./configure
<favro> then make
<corey> ok
<vidd> *wave* maxamillion
<corey> if its still not working, do I have the wrong driver
<favro> corey: canyou give us the error?
<corey> no error, just still no sound
<favro> corey: type   alsamixer   in terminal and turn all up
<corey> everything is up
<favro> and whay does   uname -r   say?
<corey> 2.6.24-19-genreic
<favro> ahhh the -19 intel sound issue - do you still have the -18 kernel - synaptic will tell
<corey> where do I look in synaptic
<favro> click the search button and type 2.6.24
<favro> you want linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<corey> I markd it for installation
<favro> you'll need to install and prob the sound won't work then you do the ./configure steps again
<corey> why is it saying when I go into the synaptic that its without administrative priveleges
<vidd> because you are opening it without admin priveleges
<vidd> in terminal, type gksu synaptic
<vidd> you will be prompted for your password
<corey> ok
<corey> now I need to go through the steps you said before
<corey> ok, still no sound
<alberto_lg> hello all
<vidd> corey, when you install the "new" kernel, you need to reboot and choose it from grub
<corey> grub?
<alberto_lg> hi there, can i ask a question?
<vidd> go ahead
<alberto_lg> thanks, i just downloaded the alternate install of xubuntu
<alberto_lg> but when i install it from my apache server, it don't install the desktop
<vidd> you chose the "server" or cli-only install
<alberto_lg> can't install from the net because i don't have a fast connection, and the notebook don't have a cd-rom
<alberto_lg> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<alberto_lg> just this
<vidd> if you want the desktop, type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<corey_> when I rebooted and went into grub I didn't have the option of the new kernel
<vidd> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alberto_lg> ant it will install from the image i downloaded or will try to download the xfce?
<vidd> if your sources is set to read from the cd, it will get it from the cd, if it is set to the internet, it will get from the internet
<vidd> if i is set to both, it will get whichever has the newest stuff
<alberto_lg> i used an apache server local and extracted the image in a folder, than booted the notebook from the net
<vidd> oh...that is outside the scope of my experience
<alberto_lg> but at the end of the installation, it tell me the only core is installed, and tell me i can choose other components, but don't let me choose a desktop like the ubuntu install that works fine
<vidd> well....once it is installed, you can just apt-get the desktop
<alberto_lg> i will try to install again right now... thanks vidd, i'll be back to report if i'm lucky :-)
<favro> corey_: in a terminal type   sudo update-grub
<corey_> ok
<favro> corey_: should say something about menu.lst - check that file /boot/grub/menu.lst - at the bottom are the kernel options
<corey_> doesn't show the new kernel
<corey_> shows the 2.6.24-19-generic
<corey_> memtest86+.bin
<El_Marco> Hello!
<favro> corey_: check synaptic to see if it is listed as installed then if it is check in /boot/grub for its' image
<corey_> its showing in synaptic as being installed
<corey_> I'm in the directory /boot/grub
<favro> sorry corey_ in the /boot dir the 2.6.24-18-generic kernel image should be
<corey_> not seeing it
<corey_> only the 2.6.24-19
<favro> but if it is there and grub won't update and use it I'm lost...try the reinstall option for it in synaptic
<corey_> after I run the ./configure
<corey_> do I need to restart the computer for it to be seen
<favro> yep
<wols> corey_: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<wols> corey_: pastebin the result
<favro> yep you need a reboot
<wols> corey_: no
<wols> no reboot
<corey_> ii  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic              2.6.24-19.36                             Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64
<corey_> ii  linux-image-generic                        2.6.24.19.21                             Generic Linux kernel image
<favro> wols: he used synaptic to get the kernel - it shows as installed but not in /boot
<wols> he has no linux-image-2.6.24-18 as this output shows
<wols> so whatever he saw in synaptic was a fata morgana
<favro> that's just latin to me
<wols> corey_: what was he exact package name you installed corey_?
<favro> if it shows as installed and won't reinstall then dpkg?
<corey_> I reinstalled the package
<corey_> was the 2.6.24-18-generic
<favro> is it in /boot?
<corey_> no
<wols> corey_: you did not install it
<wols> the dpkg output proves it without a doubt
<corey_> is there another way to install it
<corey_> ?
<wols> apt-get install <package>
<corey_> apt-get install
<wols> pastebin its output btw
<wols> so we can see if it actually will install it
<wols> !info linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-18.32 (hardy), package size 17942 kB, installed size 60356 kB
<corey_> corey@corey-laptop:/boot$ apt-get install <package>
<corey_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<favro> corey_: you should use sudo
<wols> corey_: read, and THINK before you type
<jdwpom> I think they meant that you should type apt-get install 2.6.24-18-generic - the <package> part was a generlaisation.
<wols> that'S not his only error
<jdwpom> Ah.  Seeing as I'm new too, what else (apart from the aforementioned sudo thing) should I be looking for there?
<favro> corey@corey-laptop:/boot$ sudo apt-get installapt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<favro>  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<corey_> ok
<corey_> finished
<corey_> abi-2.6.24-18-generic	      initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic.bak
<corey_> abi-2.6.24-19-generic	      memtest86+.bin
<corey_> config-2.6.24-18-generic      System.map-2.6.24-18-generic
<corey_> config-2.6.24-19-generic      System.map-2.6.24-19-generic
<corey_> grub			      vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic
<corey_> initrd.img-2.6.24-18-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<corey_> initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
<jdwpom> I don't mean to interrupt anybody else waiting, but how do you go about getting in line for advice?  Is there a queue of some form I should be joining?
<favro> coreyjust ask :)
<favro> or just ask
<jdwpom> Oh, awesome.
<favro> :)
<favro> the suspense is killing me...
<favro> hehe
<Myrtti> it is
<jdwpom> So, it's more of a niggle, but I can't find anything about it anywhere, and figured this'd be the place to start.  I'm using a pretty much fresh Xubuntu setup, so nothing should be to untoward, but I've noticed that whencopying/moving files around tehre's nothing by way of a progess indicaor (I just switched from the Ubuntu (I guess that'd be GNOME) one, which was pretty sweet) and was...
<jdwpom> ...wondering if this is something I've managed to personally break, or if I need to install something to gain that sort of thing.
<jdwpom> Sorry.  It's a novel.  I'm overly wordy - it's the whole 'polite' thing.
<jdwpom> (oh god, kill me for those typos)
<favro> jdwpom: well put and totally understandable :) - I get feedback from moving files as default - I don't know why  you wouldn't...
<jdwpom> Well, the only things I can think of that would affect it are either something Thunar-based, or maybe the fact I'm using the Window Manager's default compositer (Woo!  See-through windows with no OpenGL) is suppressing the window.
<jdwpom> (Idea hadn't come to me until now, I'll just try it out)
<favro> jdwpom: I use the compositor as well - there's normally a messagebox with time remaining showing
<corey_> when I reboot with the new kernel I don't have sound or network
<jdwpom> I'll tinker for a couple minutes while you help corey out.  Figure I'd best check every option
<favro> corey_: you'll have to build the package again for the new kernel
<corey_> ok
<favro> cody-somerville: do you know why there wouldn't be a messagebox during file moves/copies?
<jdwpom> (compsitor's not it)
<cody-somerville> -ECONTEXT
<favro> cody-somerville: in english :) pls
<cody-somerville> error, lack of context :P
<favro> hehe
<jdwpom> I can see I'm going to like this guy
<jdwpom> Shold I just copy and paste what's already been said, then?
<favro> jdwpom: is it with all files/a new thing?
<jdwpom> Xubuntu's the new thing :D  I just figured that it was something Thunar/XfCE/whatever's in charge of that sort of thing didn't have.
<jdwpom> But then thought to check
<favro> jdwpom: nope - I have feedback - it might just be the file you moved/copied - tried with other files?
<wols> corey_: what soundcard, what network card?
<corey_> its an intel soundcard on an acer laptop
<wols> supported by ubuntu out of the box normally, nothing you can recompile
<jdwpom> favro: yip, it's everything I've played around with - a couple of large movies between two partitios, a couple flicked around the same partition for testing, and some smaller bits and pieces.  Nothing doing.
<jdwpom> This favro:  This is by dragging and dropping.  Would it make a difference if I were using copy/paste, perhaps?
<jdwpom> (bbs - tinkering)
<jdwpom> Alright - problem, umm, 'fixed'
<favro> jdwpom: I always use the right click options - might be a diff there
<jdwpom> favro: right-click does the trick
<favro> there you go then - for feedback use the right click options :)
<favro> jdwpom: does seem less then apprpriate tho..
<jdwpom> favro: I can only assume the dialog is created by the 'to' window, and drag-dropping can't decide which one's in charge.  Or something.  Either way, it's weird.  I guess I just got too used to having these things handled by their own seperate little window.
<jdwpom> favro: which begs the question, what if I were to close a thunar window while it's copying?
<jdwpom> (bbs - tinkering)
<favro> jdwpom: and remember xfce is lightweight - some things are foresaken for speed
<corey_> how do I rebuild the package
<jdwpom> favro: Yeah.  It's pretty damn sexy, thouhg.  My little P733's running about as fast as, well, ok, I don't want to hurt anyones's feelings, but, about as fast as when I had XP on it, but with shorter boots.
<favro> xfce ftw!
<favro> corey_: make sure you're in the ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2 dir then ./configure
<jdwpom> favro: Though that's considering that the video driver's a little wonky, and so I don't get any 3d acceleration, which I DID have with windows, and I appear to own the only wMicrodia webcam that linux doesn't have drivers for.  Let's not get started on the IrDA dongle.
<jdwpom> favro: this is Dog punishing me for all those years of pirating Windows...
<jdwpom> Anyhow, thankyou very much everyone.  I promise to visit more often, though hopefully in a position to actually lend a hand, rather than 'OH CRAP I BROKE SOMETHING.  AGAIN.  SOME MORE'
<favro> jdwpom: with 20000+ apps for free I feel checking h/ware compatability beforehand is a small price - but when you're new that can be a hard lesson :)
<corey_> now I have to reboot again
<favro> corey_: ./configure make make install then reboot
<jdwpom> favro: I sort of built my computer from spare parts I found at the tip about five years ago, and live on quite the budget.  The bits and bobs are just things I've amassed over the years, and, well, I didn't get much choice on the hardware compatability thing hehe.
<favro> jdwpom: when I bought a job lot of comps for the home lan 1 had full support - 2 yrs later all are supported
<wols> jdwpom: what videocard?
<jdwpom> favro: She's my baby, and when Windows fried, I couldn't just let her sit there and turn into a paprweight, so  I flicked in the Ubuntu Live CD I'd whipped up for giving myself that whole 'One day, I'll make the switch' buzz.  After something liek 20 reinstalls (no exaggeration, but mostly all my fault.  This is how I learn, though) I played with Kubuntu, then this version.  Now I'm happy to...
<jdwpom> ...sit and wait.
<jdwpom> favro: Yeah, I figure it's just a patience thing, though I imagine that nobody's going to make a specific Intel 815 driver any time soon, and while easycam might get there on the webcam, that IrDA will probably take some time.
<wols> jdwpom: intel made a driver...
<favro> jdwpom: there's already an intel driver for that
<jdwpom> It's a fairly generic one, and while it's functional, it skimps on a few of the features that the card has
<favro> i810 I beieve
<favro> it's pretty mature afaik
<jdwpom> yeah, already installed, but lacks openGL support, for some reason.  I had a read-through of the documentation and got rather disappointed.
<favro> 3d is another kettle of fish - intel makes no money from us...
<wols> iot will do openGL with the DRI kernel module and mesa
<wols> favro: wrong
<favro> wols: which bit? pls
<favro> ahh 3d
<jdwpom> Okay, so quickly then - DRI kernel module?  Mesa (grabs crowbar)
<wols> they sell you cpus, chipsets and videochips
<wols> they make money off you. not as if they charge for their windows drivers
<jdwpom> (They didn't make a red cent from my scavenging ass)
<favro> wols: any clues on the steps to 3d with intel
<wols> glxinfo output first
<wols> that tells you where you stand
<favro> jdwpom: ^^
<wols> usually, it should all work out of the box in hardy
<jdwpom> Oh, like I say, it works, but the linux driver skimps on features.
<jdwpom> Compare: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel815/sb/cs-009143.htm
<corey> I ran the ./config and restarted with the new kernel and still nothing, no network, no sound
<jdwpom> with: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel815/sb/cs-009147.htm
<favro> corey: there are three steps - ./configure   then  make   then  make install
<wols> favro: why do you think he needs to compile anything?
<favro> wols: he has no sound - in either kernel and was trying to compile when I came in - it is linux
<favro> wols: any clues appreciated
<corey> corey@corey-laptop:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17$ make install
<corey> if [ -L /usr/include/sound ]; then \
<corey> 		rm -f /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		ln -sf /home/corey/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17/include/sound /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 	else \
<corey> 		rm -rf /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		install -d -m 755 -g root -o root /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		for f in include/sound/*.h; do \
<corey> 			install -m 644 -g root -o root $f /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		done \
<corey> 	fi
<corey> install: cannot change owner and permissions of `/usr/include/sound': No such file or directory
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<favro> corey: my bad - should have been sudo make install
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
 * El_Marco gets the point
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/include/sound': Permission denied
<corey> make: *** [install-headers] Error 1
<corey> corey@corey-laptop:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17$ sudo make install
<corey> [sudo] password for corey:
<corey> if [ -L /usr/include/sound ]; then \
<corey> 		rm -f /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		ln -sf /home/corey/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17/include/sound /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 	else \
<corey> 		rm -rf /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		install -d -m 755 -g root -o root /usr/include/sound; \
<favro> !paste | corey
<ubottu> corey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<corey> 		for f in include/sound/*.h; do \
<bytor4232> corey: Stop flooding the channel
<corey> 			install -m 644 -g root -o root $f /usr/include/sound; \
<corey> 		done \
<corey> 	fi
<corey> find /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound -name 'snd*.*o' | xargs rm -f
<corey> find /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound -name 'snd*.*o.gz' | xargs rm -f
<bytor4232> corey: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<corey> find /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound -name 'ac97_bus.*o' | xargs rm -f
<corey> find /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound -name 'ac97_bus.*o.gz' | xargs rm -f
<corey> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/corey/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17/acore'
<favro> that fi is a tease
<corey> mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound/acore
<corey> cp snd-hwdep.ko snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-rawmidi.ko snd-rtctimer.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound/acore
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd-rawmidi.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd-rtctimer.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> cp: cannot stat `snd.ko': No such file or directory
<corey> make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
<corey> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/corey/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.17/acore'
<corey> make: *** [install-modules] Error 1
<corey> sorry
<bytor4232> corey: Stop flooding the channel
<bytor4232> corey: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<corey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40438/
 * El_Marco has a problem but suspects it may be a rather large one, due mainly to being a newbie at this sort o' thing; here goes. Anyone willing to listen and try and help?
<favro> corey: my bad - should have been   sudo make install
<favro> apologies to all ;)
<corey> thats the error when I type sudo make install
<corey> ./configure worked fine
<corey> make  worked fine
<corey> sudo make install   isn't working
<jdwpom> EL_Marco: I'm kind of new, too, but can try.
<El_Marco> Cheers, jdwpom. I'll see if I can explain.
<El_Marco> Ok, well, I was given an old laptop by a friend. The last thing he did with it, before putting it away in a cupboard, was instal Xubuntu and lose the admin password. Xubuntu (whichever version it is) is lovely but without the admin password I can't seem to do much with it. I can't edit settings and the computer won't access the internet or play media files.
<wols> El_Marco: there is no admin password.
<wols> El_Marco: xubuntu uses sudo and all you need is your user's password for that
<El_Marco> wols:  it asks me for a password and my user's password doesn't work for it
<wols> El_Marco: what does?
<El_Marco> Any time I try to access any of the settings menu
<jdwpom> wols: I think it's more along the lines of 'it's got the auto-login set, so it'll boot, but I don't know the password'
<El_Marco> *menus
<El_Marco> jdwpom : No, that's not it.
<wols> El_Marco: exact command
<wols> El_Marco: do you know your user's password?
<El_Marco> I do have a login and password - my friend did give me that. Just no access to any of the settings menus
<El_Marco> wols; yes
<wols> then you can use sudo and gksudo
<El_Marco> I can?
<wols> unless he misconfigured it
<wols> yes
<wols> apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<favro> corey: you are using hardy yes
<El_Marco> hmm. Here we have the biggest problem; the computer is at my studio right now, so I can't actually check.
<El_Marco> wols; I asume it needs to be online to do that? I couldn't seem to get it online either though.
<wols> El_Marco: yes
<wols> El_Marco: sudo fdisk -l
<El_Marco> Ok - cheers, I'll give it a go.
<jdwpom> Just for my own clarification, how exactly does sudo work?  I mean, does it just instantly make any user - even one with jack all permissions - able to do anything they want?
<favro> if the root password isn't set then booting in recovery will let El_Marco install stuff
<wols> El_Marco: try this command to see if it works
<wols> it should. if it doesn't no partitions are shown. if it does, at least one partition will be shown
<wols> if that doesn't work, you need to reboot via live cd and reset password and check sudo settings
<El_Marco> In any case, I'd like to update Xubuntu - the version I'm using right now seems unable to 'make' (compile?) packages - no gcc or something.
<wols> El_Marco: install build-essential
<El_Marco> wols - I think I tried that but unpacking the archive failed due to missing something - I think gcc
<jdwpom> Might this be worth a re-format/reinstall?
<El_Marco> I'd be up for that, actualy.
<El_Marco> I'd be much more confident if I'd been through setting the entire thing up myself.
<wols> maybe not a bad idea
<El_Marco> right now I'm just prodding this thing I've really no clue about.
<jdwpom> Means you can set your accounts up properly and so on, too.  D/l a live CD on the computer you're now on and be happy.
<El_Marco> *nod* sounds like a plan.
<ron_o> any issues with 8.04LTS? Should I "upgrade" or just update everything.
<ron_o> just don't want any issues. :/
<favro> wols: in recovery as root doesn't passwd <user> let you set a new password?
<wols> no one can or will guarantee you that
<El_Marco> Ok. Wols, jdwpom, favro - thanks, people.
<ron_o> so true...
<ron_o> I'll just keep everything as is.
<ron_o> I've enough problems right now.
<favro> ahhh
<wols> favro: if you start via "init=/bin/sh" it will
<El_Marco> jdwpom: when you say "DL a live CD", would that be the Desktop CD rather than the install CD? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<jdwpom> Personally, I recommend the desktop.  That way you can make sure it'll find things like your network card/internet connection and so on before install.
<El_Marco> Gotcha. Ok, I'll go with that for the moment.
<jdwpom> You mentioned you couldn't get the computer online, so it'll pay to check, though I imagine it'll work.
<El_Marco> There's a bunch of stuff it won't do right now, including acessing the card on a digital camera via a usb cable.
<jdwpom> El_Marco The alternate CD is basically a text-based version of the other one, from what I've managed to figure out.  Us n00bs should probably stick with the  easier option :D
<El_Marco> Oh. hehe, I see. Yeah, text based sounds a little hardcore for me right now.
<wols> El_Marco: alternate install is the debian installer
<wols> works on more systems, is for some people harder to use
<El_Marco> I do see.
<jdwpom> El_MarcoL Hit google with your camera's model number, and tack the word 'ubuntu' on the end of your search, and you'll know in no time if it's supported.  If not, invest in a cheap card reader - you can pick one up for next to nothing that'll read every card under the sun, and is certain to work
<El_Marco> good idea
<El_Marco> *does so*
<wols> jdwpom: not certain
<wols> and compatibility is tested against linux, not just ubuntu
<wols> if one distro works, all will (with enough prodding)
<jdwpom> wols: Yeah, but using the 'ubuntu' part shows more erliable options, I've found.  Also, don't most card readers just use the Mass Storage driver?  I'm yet to see one that doesn't.
<wols> oh, e.g. there are toshiba lappie built in card readers that simply aren't supported
<jdwpom> Intriguing.  I wonder how Toshiba managed to mess tHAT one up?
<jdwpom> Either way, if he buys one, he should be good..
<jdwpom> (As in, buys an  external reader)
<El_Marco> one forum post I just read said something about changing the transfer mode in camera settings itself.
<El_Marco> (about my specific model)
 * El_Marco will give that a go
<jdwpom> Google: Screw the dogs - WE'RE man's best friend.
<jdwpom> Anyhow, what with it being 2amish, I'm out.  Thanks once again for all the help, everyone.
<jdwpom> Oops.  Misread the clock.  Let's try 3am.
<El_Marco> Cheers for your helps, jdwpom
<jdwpom> Don't thank me, thank wols for continually and consistently correcting me :D
<El_Marco> hehe, yeah, thanks for correcting the Ozy, wols ;)
<favro> El_Marco: did you mean aussie?
<favro> hehe
<El_Marco> Yep yep. He was Ozish.
<El_Marco> hehe
<favro> he had pom in his name - a new recruit to aus?
<El_Marco> I did wonder.
<favro> or should that be pohm?
<El_Marco> or pomme?
<favro> prisoner of her majesty
<favro> pohm
<El_Marco> I wonder what he did to be extradited.
 * cody-somerville notes that we have #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion :-]
 * El_Marco prepares another silly question relevant to the topic.
<El_Marco> Could I... erm. put the Desktop CD on my USB stick rather than making an actual CD for it?
<Myrtti> and I think it's silly to have -offtopic for different ubuntu projects :-þ
<Myrtti> El_Marco: yes
<El_Marco> If I... changed the boot priority for USB devices?
<favro> pendrivelinux.com has the info for that El_Marco
<Myrtti> (but I'm a silly person, I think Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu are just different "themings" for *buntu)
<El_Marco> cheers. I'll go have a look
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off to buy milk
<El_Marco> That's cool, favro
<favro> it'll get you started El_Marco ?
<El_Marco> favro: Looks like it certainly could do that, yeah.
<steven_> hello
<zoredache> hello
<cody-somerville> Hi
<s_even> how are you?
<s_even> I Xubuntu is less popular than kubuntu... a pitty...
<bytor4232> Its europe.  They love KDE.
<s_even> I don't :p
<s_even> to much Vista-like, but even worse then vista ^^
<s_even> *too
<s_even> Too complicated for stuff that should be simple...
<vidd> oh? like what?
 * vidd has never tried KDE
<s_even> euhm... To change the lay-out theme, you have to go trough a hell
<bytor4232> We should take this conversation out of the support room, and into the offtopic room.
<s_even> though, once you know how to do it, you can change much more than with xubuntu
<s_even> offtopic room?
<s_even> where's that?
<zoredache>  #xubuntu-offtopic
<s_Even> hello vinnl
<vinnl> Hey s_Even
<s_Even> is youre problem solved?
<vinnl> My problem?
<vidd> <o/ vinnl
<s_Even> hadn't you problems to install xubuntu?
<s_Even> or am i confusing with someone else?
<vinnl> Hey vidd
<vinnl> s_Even, I guess so ;-)
<Grrai> hellO!
<vinnl> Hi Grrai
<Grrai> again :P
<shadowhywind> hay all anyone know whee i can find the system requirments ?
<vinnl> shadowhywind, http://www.xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<shadowhywind> thnaks
<vinnl> np
<shadowhywind> is there any major changes between intrepid and hardy? like for kubuntu going from kde 3 to kde 4.1
<Odd-rationale> xfce 4.6
<vinnl> If it's finished in time
<Odd-rationale> not a big change...
<vinnl> shadowhywind, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap
<shadowhywind> hehe ok. I am installing it on an older system (650 MHZ, 256 mb ram)
<vinnl> Also, not sure if this will make it into 8.10 but it looks exciting: http://cody.zapto.org/?p=41 :)
<kalikiana1> TheSheep: a little channel ot, but I like how Junk is coming along, just tried the demo
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> how can I connect to my home network on xubuntu?
<zoredache> xXxREDxBULLxXx: can you be more specific?  If you are asking about accessing windows file shares you need to install something like fusesmb
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> i just would like to see the files on my home network
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> Like in ubuntu, i could easily see them, now I cant in xubuntu
<zoredache> thunar does not have a built in smb browser...  There are several ways to connect.
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> what would be the most simple and easy
<zoredache> fusesmb isn't too bad... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> could you help me install this?
<zoredache> there is a guide on the link I provided.  Have you read through that?  Are you having problems with a particular step?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> reading it now =D
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> looks pretty confusing, is there anything easy like ubuntu? If there isn't I won't bother trying to connect =\
<zoredache> not really... fusesmb is one of the easiest ways.  There are other ways, but they get far more complex
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> i guess ill give up for now
<zoredache> there may be a 'wizard' or something with the intrepid release.  I know they are trying to work on making this easy.
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> holy shit it worked
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> sweet its working
<phayz> i've read the doco i could find but...is there an xfce-specific guide to running compiz-fusion under ubuntu?
<phayz> i want to run "vanilla" ubuntu, but with an xfce desktop, then enable compiz-fusion
<phayz> there are guides on gnome and kubuntu with compiz but i can't find doco on xfce and compiz (on the ubuntu or xubuntu wikis)
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> I'm trying to make a launcher for gmuisbrowser, where can I find the icon?
<zoredache> what is gmuisbrowser?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> gmusicbrowser, it like lets you play music
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> where would the icon be?
<zoredache> one trick might be to try 'dpkg -L gmusicbrowser | less' at a command line
<zoredache> that would list all the files that where part of the package
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> where do i type that?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> nvm
<zoredache> in a terminal
#xubuntu 2008-08-26
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> ...I installed CRRCSim and can't uninstall it now :(
<excalibas> hello, how can i use my wifi for internet and cable for networking? (at the same time)  can someone direct me for some help on this please?
<excalibas> is this the best way? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<excalibas> maybe there is some easer way...
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> any ideas?
<favro> xXxREDxBULLxXx: how did you install it?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> deb
<favro> !find CRRCSim
<ubottu> Package/file CRRCSim does not exist in hardy
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> its some stupid air plane sim
<zoredache> did you install it with apt, dpkg, or what?
<favro> k - I never use debs - does sudo apt-get remove do anything
<excalibas> hello, how can i use my wifi for internet and cable for networking? (at the same time)  can someone direct me for some help on this please?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> favro didn't work
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> I think its called gdebi
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> I downloaded it from www.getdeb.net
<zoredache> try 'sudo dpkg -P crrcsim' perhaps
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> <3 thank you
<excalibas> sould i use firestarter? im a bit lost, please help
<cody-somerville> excalibas, what are you trying to do?
<excalibas> cody-somerville: i have internet with my wireless connection (wlan0) i want to connect to my wired connection (eth0) at the same time.
 * cody-somerville backs away
<favro> excalibas: there is a chat channel for network stuff that might be better for that question - #network
<zoredache> excalibas: what you are asking for is a fairly complex configuration.  It is probably possible, but it is not easy.  The question really isn't xubuntu specific.  The networking components should be the same for almomst any debian/ubuntu based distro.  You might want to look for a channel like ubuntu server
<favro> excalibas: sorry I was wrong about the channel :)
<excalibas> ok, thanks i though it would be a simple thing to do ill try to read some more. thanks
<favro> excalibas: the channel is #networking
<favro> ##networking
<zenstone> howdy
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<zenstone> i have this problem with my hardy... installed it on a no-name laptop and x seems to go screwy... the screen is bigger than the actual display, cant scroll it.. and randonly everything goes white and i have to drag a window around like a paint brush to bring stuff back to view...
<zenstone> that makes no sense.. hah.. hrm..
<favro> zenstone: sounds like you need to set up the vid card driver
<zenstone> how is that done ?
<favro> lspci | grep VGA  in a terminal will let you know which card you have
<zenstone> ok.. im not on the machine sadly.. no net at home so im at a public library...
<zenstone> what next..
<zenstone> im hoping theres a simple vesa server
<favro> hmm - the only way I know in hardy is to edit the xorg.conf file and add some resolution stuff - I'll paste a basic one you can copy
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zenstone> hrm
<zenstone> is there any documentation on this? list of servers to play with ?
<favro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40538/ - it'll get you started
<favro> then gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zenstone> nice.. ok, cool...
<favro> zenstone: if you new the h/ware you could google for what others use
<zenstone> i wish i knew the brand of the laptop..
<zenstone> yeah..
<favro> lspci and lshw will give you the details
<zenstone> sweet
<zenstone> thank you.. :)
<favro> np :)
<zenstone> anyluck setting up bootable thumb drives ?
<favro> pendrivelinux.com is good for that
<favro> lots of howtos
<shadowhywind> hay all, just installed and wondering I have a font that i want to use and don't know where to install it to. would be be .fonts in the home user?
<zenstone> yeah, im trying to follow those, but i dont have net access and i need mtools and syslinux, seems like a i need to get a lot of dependencies
<favro> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<shadowhywind> thanks, didn't know if it would be the same from ubuntu/kubuntu
<favro> shadowhywind: they work the same - the desktop environment and some apps are the diff
<shadowhywind> ah
<shadowhywind> also in kubuntu i used to use kedit a lot, is there a xedit? (hehe)
<favro> zenstone: using linux pretty much needs an internet connection - or get a dvd of a distro which'll come with more apps available
<favro> shadowhywind: mousepad in xubuntu
<shadowhywind> ok thanks a ton
<favro> np :0
<favro> :) even
<Guest24487> has anybody else has any problems getting eee pc 900's audio workiing?  I changed the 'alsa-base' as it shows in every forum.  Thanks.
<Guest24487> anyone?
<favro> try in #eeepc :0
<favro> :)
<Guest24487> thank you :)
<victorsouza> hello, im a computer engineer student and Im doing a big tutorial and  basic introduction to Xubuntu to the  users that are more familiar with windows but are curious to try Xubuntu. This is a 35 pages final paper for my class but I would like to support Xubuntu with this documentation?
<victorsouza> I think its a pretty good basic tutorial and information for the windows users.
<PorkSod1> oh man I thought I was a gonner for sure
<PorkSod1> peace and quiet room love it
<PorkSod1> and I am talking to myself not good
<PorkSod1> well I guess I deserved a kick in the butt out of ubuntu
<PorkSod1> the channel that is
<PorkSod1> anyone ever been banned from a channel
<Odd-rationale> i have never been kicked from a channel :)
<PorkSod1> yeah looks like I'm the only loser
<PorkSod1> I was trying to be a ass but I have a short fuse and sometimes when someone says something that gets under my skin I will blow fire
<PorkSod1> not trying to be a ass
<Odd-rationale> hey, it's only the internet... no need to get heat up about anything...
<PorkSod1> yeah just when people say stuff like this is the last time I tell arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr makes me tick off  theres a better way to say something so I just let it out
<PorkSod1> all I wanted to know was how to search for someone that comes on ubuntu from time to time and then I get a vague answer like go to freenode channel
<PorkSod1> This person I was looking for was helping me out with linux and the last thing I need is someone to give me a answer like that because linux has been frustrating to me and the modem setup was a nightmare the first time around
<PorkSod1> but does anyone know how long it takes to get the latest version of xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> PorkSod1: by latest, you mean the 8.10 alphas? or the latest stable 8.04 LTS ?
<PorkSod1> 8.04 lts
<PorkSod1> Brainteaser time how can I upgrade Ubuntu 6.06 to xubunu 8.04 lts without the torrent
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> is there anyway I can get a uptime monitor, I like the one in the panel, but then it doesn't fit correctly
<aschmidt> ..hi.
 * aschmidt is in need of assistance with regard to wireless networking
<favro> xXxREDxBULLxXx: I use conky for that
<toki_> hey guys ive been trying to install ubuntu on a P3 866mhz/128mb, the 7.04 and 8.04 standard cds hang after after the menu, so im to a xubuntu 7.04 alternate cd now, so what should i add to the boot options other than noacpi?
<favro> toki_: I didn't need any boot options for a similar system
<toki_> its a laptop, does that make a difference
<favro> well it might - noapic nolapic seems the best boot options for older lappies :)
<toki_> both of those? and is that an "L" in nolapic
<favro> yes and yes
<toki_> thanks :) lets see where this goes........
<favro> it was the amount of mem you have that was the issue with the live cd imo
<toki_> i agree
<toki_> i thought it was worth a shot though
<favro> hehe
<toki_> so i already have a dual boot between backtrack and win2k with lilo as the boot loader, what is this xubuntu installer going to do with that? im open for either adding an entry in lilo, but if xubuntu can install grub and autodetect the others, id like that.
<favro> it should find other os's ok
<toki_> good
<toki_> do i need to modify the mount point / mount options / bootable options for its new partition?
<favro> did you select manual or auto partitioning?
<favro> for manual you need to select the mount points
<wols_> toki_: 2 linux distros can be a hassle with conflicting bootloaders
<wols_> which one do you want to keep? or maybe do a cascaded boot menu?
<wols_> e.g. you could install grub to your partition only not the MBR
<toki_> i selected manual partitioning, i already have a 1gb swap partition (they can share it right?), and about the boot loaders, i dont care if it overwrites the old one (on mbr) if it boots to the others
<toki_> if its easier to change the splash menu, ill go with grub
<toki_> so what mount point do i go for, root or what?
<favro> toki_: you need to have a / mount point
<favro> sharing swap is ok
<toki_> still installing...... how much hdd space does a typical installation take?
<favro> about 2G for /
<toki_> sweet, it will be in the last 4G chunk of free space on this 15G drive
<toki_> dang this thing is brutal on the cd drive
<favro> hehe - they do get a workout
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from the official site (nvidia.com), but it tells me I have to exit X server before installing. How can I do that ?
<AlexCONRAD> I tried CTRL +ATL +F2
<AlexCONRAD> but it seems that X is still running then
<favro>  CTRL +ATL +F2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wols_> AlexCONRAD: not supported will break your package management
<bakadesu> hello guys
<bakadesu> :(
<AlexCONRAD> favro, wols_: actually I was able to make the envy drivers work as I wanted. I'm trying to automate the installation of my setup. But envy is pretty GUI. How can I automate the install of the envy drivers with the nvidia ?
<AlexCONRAD> envy seems to call a subscript to install the nvidia drivers
<AlexCONRAD> any idea what that script is and how to run it without having the Envy GUI menu installed ?
<favro> I've never bothered with envy - sorry :)
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bakalokaloka> hello
<AlexCONRAD> hi
<bakalokaloka> i wonder if
<bakalokaloka> is possible to use the drawer function of gnome
<bakalokaloka> is there an alternative for xfce?
<bakalokaloka> to add a drawer to the panel?
<bakalokaloka> and the add programs launchers to the drawer.. cause i use to do that in gnome
<favro> bakalokaloka: if you make a launcher in the left panel it can open as many apps as you want - there will be an arrow at the side if there is more than one app to launch
<bakalokaloka> thanks i will try
<bakalokaloka> btw
<bakalokaloka> i cant found mercury messenger
<bakalokaloka> on synaptic
<bakalokaloka> i wonder why
<favro> !find mercury
<ubottu> Found: jukebox-mercury, mercury, mercury-doc
<favro> !info mercury
<ubottu> mercury (source: mercury): A new logic/functional programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0.rotd.20040511-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 4585 kB, installed size 20180 kB
<bakalokaloka> not that one
<bakalokaloka> lol
<favro> hehe - what does mercury do?
<bakalokaloka> mercury messenger
<bakalokaloka> i like it better than amsn
<favro> irc client is it?
<bakalokaloka> i use to have it when i had ubuntu
<bakalokaloka> no
<bakalokaloka> msn
<bakalokaloka> yahoo
<bakalokaloka> etc
<favro> if it is available in ubuntu it is available in xubuntu
<bakalokaloka> im looking
<bakalokaloka> btw wow.. i take out the option for
<favro> bakalokaloka: http://mercury.im/ - has a deb for it
<bakalokaloka> use hinting in the user interface preferences
<bakalokaloka> the image quality improve a lot
<bakalokaloka> seems that option is for older monitors
<bakalokaloka> thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<favro> bakalokaloka: use gdebi to install it
<favro> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<bakalokaloka> does it come with with xubuntu by default?
<bakalokaloka> or i need to install gdebi
<favro> I never use it and am not on a xubuntu box atm...
<favro> in terminal type   gdebi   and see :)
<bakalokaloka> yeah
<bakalokaloka> it type gdebi-gtk
<bakalokaloka> it work
<bakalokaloka> hmm but its all blank
<bakalokaloka> i cant do anything
<favro> ?
<bakalokaloka> gdebi is not workign for me
<bakalokaloka> all oprtions are off
<bakalokaloka> options
<bakalokaloka> i only can select file > open and quit
<bakalokaloka> and help > about
<bakalokaloka> thats it
<bakalokaloka> ok
<bakalokaloka> i get it now
<bakalokaloka> how this works
<bakalokaloka> thanks
<favro> if you started it from terminal when you close it there might be error messages to give a clue
<bakalokaloka> yeah
<favro> yah :)
<bakalokaloka> its unpacking mercury messenger now
<bakalokaloka> its kind of slow but seems to be working
<bakalokaloka> hmmm
<bakalokaloka> it was supposed installed
<bakalokaloka> i cant found it
<bakalokaloka> now
<hajhouse> j #R
<favro> try sudo update-menus  then look again
<toki_> whats the ubuntu equivilaint of fedora's yum?
<favro> apt
<favro> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<favro> toki_: ^^
<toki_> right on, thanks guys
<bakalokaloka> favro
<bakalokaloka> what command is not working
<bakalokaloka> that*
<bakalokaloka> update-menus
<favro> bakalokaloka: in terminal type   mercury   then hit the tab button
<mespejel_> hello again
<mespejel_> i know whats the problem with mercury
<mespejel_> seems i need java sun version not java open source version
<mespejel_> i have gnu version
<mespejel_> i need java version
<favro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<favro> 2nd one I think
<wols_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<favro> hehe
<mespejel_> yeah
<mespejel_> it was
<mespejel_> btw do i need gnu java
<mespejel_> or i can just remove it now
<mespejel_> if i have the sun version now
<mespejel_> i dont need for any other version.. or do it need?
<favro> it won't take must space
<mespejel_> ok
<mespejel_> but i mean i dont need gnu anymore
<mespejel_> or gnu can run some stuff that sun version doesnt?
<mespejel_> doesnt*
<favro> I wouldn't know...
<mespejel_> any tip
<mespejel_> where can i get the lastest CVS of the libdc1394 library
<favro> that'll be at bit of time with google...:)
<mespejel_> i found it
<mespejel_> from may 8 2008
<mespejel_> was the last one
<mespejel_> lets see if it supports my fireware webcam
<noob369> Hello everybody I need immediate help about Xubuntu on eeePc: can't use the efault wireless card of Atheros, actually using an external usb device but not working properly. PLEASE ANYBODY HELP!!
<vinnl> noob369, have you looked on the Eee wiki?
<favro> there is  #eeepc
<mespejel_> ahhh i cant install
<mespejel_> libdc
<mespejel_> i alrady inside the folder.. cd libdc1394-2.0.0
<mespejel_> i found the install file
<mespejel_> is install-sh
<mespejel_> im trying sudo ./install-sh
<favro> is there a readme file?
<mespejel_> and is not working.. i get an error that no input file specified
<mespejel_> yeah
<mespejel_> does commands do not work
<mespejel_> the ./configure one did work
<mespejel_> but not make
<mespejel_> even less make install
<favro> do you have build-essential installed?
<mespejel_> yeah
<favro> hmm - can you paste the readme?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BlueRider> hello Xubuntu fellows
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<BlueRider> ^_^
<mespejel_> yeah favro i think i know my mistake
<mespejel_> i need to do a system wire installation
<mespejel_> and compile and install libdc from a svn source
<mespejel_> ahh
<mespejel_> i give up
<mespejel_> i cannot install it :(
<favro> you gave it a good shot :)
<mespejel_> the readme is wrong
<mespejel_> and the install manual as well im doing exactly what they want
<mespejel_> to cd the directory then to ./configure
<mespejel_> then make to compile the package
<mespejel_> and when i type make.. i get this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<favro> mespejel_: you're not in the right dir from that error?
<mespejel_> im in the rigth dir
<mespejel_> thats the only one starting with libdc
<mespejel_> cant be any other
<mespejel_> mespejel@mespejel-laptop:~/libdc1394-2.0.2$
<mespejel_> is the correct dir
<favro> mespejel_: there might be a dir in there you need to be in  - I'm far away and can't see from here :)
<mespejel_> well there is just the original one which is tar.gz ....
<mespejel_> they want me to go to that one?
<mespejel_> cause i did unpack does files
<favro> it won't be the tar.gz
<mespejel_> well there is no other
<favro> can you paste the output of   ls   ?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mespejel_> no one is here let me copy paste
<mespejel_> is not that much
<mespejel_> commands         libdc1394-2.0.2.tar.gz                 vmware-tools-distrib
<mespejel_> Desktop          open-vm-tools-2008.04.14-87182
<mespejel_> libdc1394-2.0.2  open-vm-tools-2008.04.14-87182.tar.gz
<mespejel_> libdc1394-2.0.2
<mespejel_> is the one im using
<mespejel_> cd libdc1394-2.0.2/
<favro> mespejel_: the dir you need will have file named configure in it - you  are not in that dir
<mespejel_> im inside
<mespejel_> i even try .configure && make
<mespejel_> but didnt work
<favro> cd ./libdc1394-2.0.2
<favro> ./configure && make
<mespejel_> ok
<mespejel_> now is the turn for make install
<mespejel_> i hope it works but i dont think so
<mespejel_> noup
<favro> sudo make install pal :)
<mespejel_> yes  i know
<mespejel_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<favro> did the make work ?
<mespejel_> same thing again
<mespejel_> package is not working i guess
<mespejel_> i will try to install the old version
<mespejel_> my webcam is old so
<mespejel_> i dont need the new one i guess
<favro> bummer
<mespejel_> lol
<mespejel_> i have a final exam in a couple of hours
<mespejel_> i dont even know why im doing this
<mespejel_> part of my adhd, shit
<mespejel_> now i cant stop until my webcam start working
<favro> always sleep well before exams! hehe
<mespejel_> i have my adderall
<favro> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mespejel_> no need to sleep
<mespejel_> lol
<mespejel_> same thing
<mespejel_> with the old version
<mespejel_> i dont get it!
<mespejel_> why aahhh
<favro> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mespejel_> brb
<needhelp89> ANY idea about Why is my usb wifi device on eeepc getting too hot and stop workin'??
<favro> needhelp89: try in #eeepc :)
<RakZer0> Ok, does anyone know what became of repo 'ps3pf-utils'?
<cody-somerville> of the repo?
<cody-somerville> Isn't that a package?
<favro> !find ps3pf-utils
<ubottu> Package/file ps3pf-utils does not exist in hardy
<RakZer0> sry, pkg not repo
<RakZer0> im in xubuntu (specifically for ps3), and typing ps3videomode (to set my videomode) returns:
<RakZer0> The program 'ps3videomode' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<RakZer0> sudo apt-get install ps3pf-utils
<RakZer0> following instr. as described in post here: http://psubuntu.com/wiki/SetupMonitor
<favro> it must of been dropped for hardy - it is listed for gutsy
<RakZer0> this is 7.10
<favro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fi/gutsy/ps3pf-utils
<RakZer0> I get error dependancy libc6 is not satisfied, yet I tried to inst before I even ran it and it says libc6 is current
<favro> !find libc6
<ubottu> Found: apt, apt-utils, libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-dbg (and 7 others)
<RakZer0> well, ok...libc6 on my system is outdated..
<favro> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RakZer0> no wonder, forgot to reload uponf fresh install :-!
<favro> hehe
<RakZer0> right.. :P
<RakZer0> sudo apt-get hot-support-love
<favro> lol
<RakZer0> whaddya know, located every ps pkg
<favro> it's working out?
<RakZer0> seems to be, we'll see in a second..
<RakZer0> the next steap after this is:
<favro> xubuntu ftw! hehe
<RakZer0> http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup
<RakZer0> yes indeed, xubuntu is my fav..
<favro> you'll be busy for a while :)
<favro> any more hassles feel free to ask here :)
<vinnl> Xubuntu Community ftw :)
<favro> +1
<RakZer0> thanks favro
<favro> my pleasure RakZer0
<RakZer0> :-D
<RakZer0> sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop  ..is the syntax right to stop gdm?
<vinnl> /etc/init.d/gdm I guess
<favro> yep[
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RakZer0> ah of course..
<RakZer0> finally, no more 400x300 resolution :P
<RakZer0> though Im not sure, was linux made for 1080p?
<favro> depends on your vid card
<favro> linux isn't the bottleneck there  - the vid card drivers are afaik
<RakZer0> indeed..
<RakZer0> not sure on gpu usability on a ps3 yet..last I heard was iffy
<RakZer0> its a modified nvidia ~7950 gpu
<favro> the nv driver will get you 2d - on a ps I wouldn't be sure but
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RakZer0> well..remember, its a nvidia gpu...modified to work with a PowerPC..
<RakZer0> oh crap...is this site mirrored anywhere? http://psubuntu.com/wiki/SetupPSUbuntu
<RakZer0> ok back up...
<RakZer0> Im guessing no one else in here has attempted this?
<favro> might be time to find a ps support channel - I'll have a quick google :)
<favro> my google skills fell short here.. :(
<RakZer0> !find rpm2cpio
<ubottu> File rpm2cpio found in rpm
<RakZer0> favro: yeah...try #ps3 on freenode here ;)
<RakZer0> it's 'official'...officially empty
<favro> !info rpm2cpio
<ubottu> Package rpm2cpio does not exist in hardy
<RakZer0> says its a redhat pkg?
<RakZer0> http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup
<RakZer0> this claims its an ubuntu pkg..
<favro> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<RakZer0> so, go alien, to rpm, to sprm2cpio?
<favro> err - not using my name as a recomendation fot it ...
<RakZer0> well...the kernel version I am on doesnt detect my wifi, and this tut says this is the way to do it
<favro> go with the tute then
<RakZer0> trying to update the kernel..
<RakZer0> bb
<RakZer0> what is the path of the dekstop? :/
<RakZer0> pfft, nm
<bytor4232> heh
<bytor4232>  ~/Desktop
<bytor4232> ;)
<RakZer0> OK, take a look at this...http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup When I do command number 5, it says premature end of archive...any idea what I may be doing wrong?
<s_Even> euhm...
<s_Even> are you in the right directory?
<RakZer0> you mean am I pointing it to the right dir? yes
<RakZer0> when in doubt, drag and drop anyway :P
<RakZer0> if im pointing to the wrong place it just returns file not found anyways.
<s_Even> well... i don't have any idea at all...
<s_Even> I'm really sorry...
<favfro> what was the issue - I got disconnected...
<RakZer0> oh
<RakZer0> er
<favfro> hehe
<RakZer0> .http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup When I do command number 5, it says premature end of archive...any idea what I may be doing wrong?
<zoredache> are you sure the file you downloaded was good?
<favfro> +1 zoredache 's point
<RakZer0> well, I tried it several times...
<RakZer0> form 2 different machines..
<zoredache> are there md5sums provided at the download site so you could verify?
<favfro> or an alternate source?
<favro>  /msg NickServ identify ere4si
<RakZer0> 0-0
<favro> hehe
<zoredache> someone change his password for him..
<zoredache> :p
<RakZer0> ok..I think I got them extracted, but when I try to drag them to /boot nothing happens...
<favro> who would think a soace would make a diff...
<favro> :)
<RakZer0> heh, apparently freenode..
<favro> *space even
<RakZer0> how do I manually copy files? (as in with admin priv :P)
<favro> sudo cp -v /path/to/copy /path/to/copy/to
<zoredache> sudo cp src dst
<RakZer0> what is -v?
<zoredache> verbose... it tells you what it is doing
<RakZer0> and can I define multiple src?
<RakZer0> oh
<zoredache> sure sudo cp file1 file2 file3 dstdir
<RakZer0> what if file 1 is a dir?
<RakZer0> /dir/*.*?
<RakZer0> hehe
<zoredache> yes, you can use wildcards.  and if you need directories you may need a '-r'.
<favro> cp -Rv   for copying dirs
<RakZer0> heh
<RakZer0> was he angry about the verbose echoing? :P
<RakZer0> wb
<favro> trying to change my password ;)
<RakZer0> what does it mean when a file icon has a square with a white x in the center?
<favro> it can't find an icon afaik
<favro> sudo ap[t-get install human-theme
<favro>  sudo apt-get install human-theme
<favro> even...
<RakZer0> http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup ok now back to this for a sec, step 7...
<RakZer0> any idea wtf  The value "48124dc5-2c8f-43d0-a210-0b6549ffde56" have to be changed according to your PS3. ?
<Ktron> Is XFCE resolution aware?
<favro> RakZer0: I saw that earlier and wondered...
<favro> Ktron: you need to set the vid card driver up
<zoredache> RakZer0: it probably needs to be the UUID of your hard drive
<favro> looks like a md5....?
<Ktron> favro, So, GDM rendered correctly, and my mouse renders correctly, by XFCE is rendering two 'squished' and messed up copies of the Desktop side by side
<zoredache> no... it is an rfc4122 uuid
<Ktron> s/XFCE is rendering/er, XFCE is rendered as/
<Ktron> s/by/but/
<favro> Ktron: can  you paste your xorg.conf?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zoredache> a command like 'sudo vol_id /dev/sda1' would tell you the uuid
<favro> RakZer0: ^^
<Ktron> http://ktron.pastecode.com/?show=d424279ee
<Ktron> The screen is loosely checkboarded
<Ktron> I managed to get into Display Preferences by using my other xubuntu machine as reference and choose a different resolution, but its still wrong
<favro> Ktron: if you only have one monitor that is wrong - try ati-config again
<RakZer0> zoredache: says error open vol...
<zoredache> you would need to replace the 'sda1' with whatever root is
<Ktron> favro, I reran aticonfig --initial, same results... But, I think I may have found the issue
<Ktron> there's no reason to be running XGL anymore, right?
<zoredache> it could be hda1, it could be other things... running 'df' or 'mount' might help you figureo out the device name for '/'
<RakZer0> /dev/disk/by-uuid has something interesting...
<Ktron> favro, I'm wondering if the XGL server and the X server are both being seen by something and its trying to render to both the same video
<favro> Ktron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40702/ - my xorg for single fglrx config
<Ktron> favro, disabling xgl fixes it, and I *think* its doing what it should
<Ktron> favro, are you using xserver-xgl?
<favro> Ktron: from what I've read you need to only install xgl after the fglrx driver - why??I dunno
<Ktron> favro, so I should uninstall xgl for now
<Ktron> and maybe reinstall
<Ktron> favro, alright, I can try that
<favro> yep
<favro> Ktron: uninstall xgl - reboot and reinstall if you want - I get no benefit from it tho...
<RakZer0> Im wondering with partition UUID it is wanting? its a line to declare the root UUID
<RakZer0> root=UUID=48124dc5-2c8f-43d0-a210-0b6549ffde56 quiet splash
<Ktron> favro, yeah, I think it might be unnecessary after the last set of major Xorg updates
<zoredache> it wants the UUID of the 'root' partition
<RakZer0> so if I have 3 partitions, first one boot, second swap, third etx3 all else...which is root?
<Ktron> favro, I just want to try to get compiz-fusion up and running again
<RakZer0> oh duh
<RakZer0> /
<RakZer0> /
<Ktron> and I couldn't for a while because I couldn't seem to get the ati drivers running right, I think I may have hit pay dirt today
<RakZer0> ffr, type blkid in prompt
<favro> Ktron:  the fglrx driver from the ubuntu packages will do that
<Ktron> favro, no, it wouldn't with my system-- aticonfig would core dump when I tried to enable fglrx
<favro> Ktron: did you add fglrx to /etc/modules?
<Ktron> I have not
<Ktron> favro, it shows up in lsmod|grep fglrx though
<favro> you need to for it to be loaded and used...
<Ktron> favro, nice, all is working :)
<favro> yah!
<RakZer0> OK, it only took 3 hours, but with my new conf written, im going ot try it out :P
<favro> siberian sized pinch of salt for RakZer0
<favro> hehe :)
<favro> well done
<RakZer0> now im updating...
<zoredache> do you have a backup boot method, just in case something bad happens?
<RakZer0> hopefully when I reboot I will have wifi :P
<RakZer0> yeah, its setup so you I have to type somehting to get into gnome
<RakZer0> and i have 3 options...
<RakZer0> linux, old, and now test :P
<RakZer0> im on the ps3 right now
<RakZer0> ok bb, going to boot it
<RakZer0> lol, siberian sized...<3 it
<RakZer0> didn't work :P but I'm close now. I just need to cp a diff file...
<RakZer0> afk break
<Ben_Cs> BTW guys, do i remember correct that debian has only open software in repos.   ?
<zoredache> that is true if you are talking about 'main'
<favro> Ben_Cs: afaik the deian repos have old proven software - that's why *buntus are popular - more up to date
<favro> time for a nw keyboard...
<Ben_Cs> favro: so not only open source then?
<favro> Ben_Cs: only open source that is proven reliable for years afaik...
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<favro> Ben_Cs: they have unstable releases too
<Ben_Cs> so ubuntu has it's own soft then
<vinnl> No
<vinnl> Ubuntu is based on Debian unstable
<favro> I use *buntus for the packages
<favro> vinnl: it is deeper then that
<vinnl> Elaborate?
<Ben_Cs> ok
<zoredache> Ben_Cs: was there more do your question?  For the official answer about Debian see chapter 2 of the Debian policy manual http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html
<favro> vinnl: debian unstable is the starting point roughly speaking - it may have evolved past that now
<vinnl> Ah true
<favro> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Ben_Cs> ok
<RakZer0> Opera browser for linux FTW.
<zoredache> favro: resyncs to the debian source happen frequently and patches are submitted back to Debian and upstream
<vinnl> At the beginning of each six-month cycle Ubuntu is based off Debian unstable (i.e. all Debian unstable's packages are copied over to Ubuntu) as the starting point for the new version
<favro> watch for zoredache he knows
<favro> and vinnl too :)
<vinnl> ^.^
<zoredache> pfft... I just pretened to know things... Sometimes I get lucky and I am acutally right
<favro> hehe - you have rarely let me down - if at all :)
<vinnl> zoredache, hush, don't spoil the secret ;-)
<favro> haven't seen the sheep for a while...
<favro> he was always a ready helping hand
<vinnl> He's in this channel :)
<favro> so he is..
<RakZer0> Hey guys, I noticed that on step 8 here: http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup when I run 'sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.24 -u' I get no such file or directory messages...(/lib/firmware/2.6.24: No such file or directory)
<RakZer0> any cluesw what I might be missing?
<favro> RakZer0: uname -a says what?
<RakZer0> what?
<RakZer0> j/k
<RakZer0> Linux rakzer0 2.6.20-15-powerpc64-smp #3 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:52:37 UTC 2007 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<RakZer0> (been up for a long time now...linux causes me to become very energized :D)
<favro> there you go - you have a .20 kernel and it wants a .24 one
<RakZer0> well, that's what I am trying to do...update the kernel..
<favro> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic I think
<RakZer0> er, what's that command going to do
<favro> give you the latest ubuntu kernel
<favro> and let you do step 8
<favro> needs a reboot after d/loading
<RakZer0>  kernel-2.6.24-20080131.ppc64.rpm
<RakZer0> thats what i am trying to change it to
<RakZer0> the highest in the repo is 2.6.20...
<RakZer0> 2-6-20-17
<RakZer0> !find  kernel-2.6.24-20080131.ppc64.rpm
<ubottu> Package/file kernel-2.6.24-20080131.ppc64.rpm does not exist in hardy
<favro> RakZer0: I'm seeing rpm mentioned alot in an apt based distro support channel - you need another guide or debian based disto
<RakZer0> this is the guide for xubuntu
<favro> *distro
<RakZer0> to get wifi working
<favro> not with rpm tho
<favro> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> !buggerme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buggerme
<zoredache> you won't find much help there for ps3...  It is an odd-duck that needs a fair ammount of hacks to get going
<RakZer0> yeah...less than before...I mean, it works fine, im online, can run anyhting...just the wifi needs a little work..
<RakZer0> bb, going to reboot again
<Ben_Cs> Hey guys, anyone using Debian with xfce, in adition to xubuntu?
<zoredache> you mean on the same machine?
<zoredache> I have Debian with xfce installed on one of my computers..
<zoredache> but I use xubuntu on my work computer and my laptop
<favro> Ben_Cs: if you have an issue ask your question - we don't take large chunks if we bite :)
<Ben_Cs> zoredache: i'm installing debian with xfce on a virtual machine. was wondering if there's a reason to use debian when we have ubuntu?
<favro> I use *buntus for the packaging :)
<favro> more up to date
<vinnl> favro, that depends, Debian unstable can have more up-to-date packages than the latest Ubuntu release :)
<zoredache> I have Debian on the box because it is primarily my home server...  It releases slower.  Plus I support Debian boxes at work so having a Debian box at home is occasionally useful
<vinnl> Which might be a reason to use Debian (unstable): a rolling release system
<vinnl> ...and stable because of the slower releases :)
<zoredache> but as a desktop user I prefer xubuntu over Debian
<favro> I keep turning up here and learn new things daily :)
<cody-somerville> #xubuntu is a great place to be! :]
<vinnl> It's the reincarnation of the garden of Eden! :P
<cody-somerville> without the evil
<vinnl> If you want evil, visit ##windows ;-)
<vinnl> (I know, I know, stupid joke)
<Ben_Cs> lol
<favro> I want an apple
<vinnl> xD
<vinnl> If you put Xubuntu on it, fine :P
<RakZer0> closer still...
<RakZer0> :P
<favro> RakZer0: one step at a time heh ;)
<RakZer0> indeed...all is happy
<RakZer0> i'm far from phazed..
<favro> apple, snake, garden of eden...
<RakZer0> do you use opera browser?
<favro> nope - not here
<Ben_Cs> did anyone notice that Opera browser displays correctly more IE sites?
<vinnl> Nope
<vinnl> But then again, it's been a long time since I've seen a site that didn't display correctly
<zoredache> I avoid IE only sites..
<RakZer0> same. :P
<vinnl> (Apart from those times I tried Dillo, of course :P)
<RakZer0> imo, opera is the best most friendly and customizable browser EVER
<RakZer0> even in windows platforms
<vinnl> Most customizable?
<vinnl> What's more customizable than open source? :P
<RakZer0> heh
<zoredache> vinnl: things that are easy for a non-programmer to customize.
<vinnl> zoredache, yeah, I understood, was just being a smartass :P
<zoredache> well... not more... but more in there opinion
<RakZer0> what other browser gives you a ctrl+z option to reopen a window you accidentally closed, right where you left off, with all browing history of the window intact?
<vinnl> RakZer0, Firefox uses Ctrl+Shift+T
<vinnl> A real lifesaver :)
<vinnl> Well, for tabs, that is
<favro> what does a site look like that doesn't display correctly - never seen one
<vinnl> It might be useful for windows too indeed, but then again: who uses Windows who'd also use that option? :)
<RakZer0> since new opera...I haven't had a problem with any site...
<RakZer0> from hotmail to kontraband, to whatever
<vinnl> Good for you :)
<RakZer0> firefox is slower :P
<vinnl> Firefox 3 also?
<RakZer0> ive used opera vs firefox on 3 different x86 machines, 2 different versions of windows, and now a ps3...
<RakZer0> its faster on all counts..
<RakZer0> Im just saying..use what you like
<vinnl> Of course :)
<RakZer0> but the more people who use opera the more dev it gets... :D
<vinnl> Opera is Qt, Firefox integrates with my GTK theme :)
<vinnl> RakZer0, how come?
<favro> I like lynx
<RakZer0> more input, feedback, deman, desire..
<RakZer0> oh yeah lynx...who needs images
<vinnl> You could also donate Opera software a huge sum of money so they can hire more developers ;-)
<favro> who needs overheadfs...
<RakZer0> hehe
<RakZer0> I will gladly do that when it is pertinent
<vinnl> :P
<RakZer0> seriously.
<vinnl> I'd rather pay a load of open source developers in that case :)
<RakZer0> yeah..
<RakZer0> good read.. http://www.infoworld.com/article/06/10/16/42OPopenent_1.html
<Myrtti> I edited a .desktop in /usr/local/share/applications, how can I refresh the menu?
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, update-desktop-database
<vinnl> Or wait
<Myrtti> (needed to add hostname and password to xfmpc shortcut)
<vinnl> RakZer0, it's definitely cool that Opera provides a Linux version at all, and even cooler that it provides all those packages for different distros
<Myrtti> *sigh* now the damned thing isn't there in the menu at all
<favro> doesn't sudo update-menus work?
<RakZer0> yeah beyond cool...and the voice controlled browsing is..like...stellar
<RakZer0> it's all good
<RakZer0> I wish I could get this up and running
<RakZer0> haven't aske din a while... Anyone run xubuntu on ps3? :)
<RakZer0> silly mammoth
<favro> I like mammoth's...
<RakZer0> who doesn't...
<RakZer0> ok, so lets assume, I just want to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.24 ppc64...how would I just normally do that..
<zoredache> If it wasn't already packaged I suspect I would download the source.  Copy the running config, then use make-kpkg to build a new kernel package.
<RakZer0> any idea where to get it?
<zoredache> what?  the source?  Kernel.org if you want a vanilla kernel.  The reposistories are good too
<RakZer0> I'd like something more officially xubuntuish..
<RakZer0> but looking through the repo's, I'm not finding it...
<RakZer0> maybe I am just not sure what it's called
<nikolam> hmm if yiu want to use supported distro then it it advisable to use kernel compiled for that distro..
<RakZer0> I don't see it around kernel-image*
<zoredache> look for 'linux-source'
<nikolam> Maybe you could use newer version of distro you use that uses newer kernel?
<cody-somerville> RakZer0, whats the output of uname -r ?
<zoredache> RakZer0: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-source-2.6.24_2.6.24-16.30_all.deb
<BlackTulipGirl> i have a question regarding downloading/installing xubuntu
<cody-somerville> BlackTulipGirl, shoot
<BlackTulipGirl> I tried to download xubuntu 3 times today and it stops at 75%
<BlackTulipGirl> and from all different places
<BlackTulipGirl> so what should I do?
<zoredache> BlackTulipGirl: you might try downloading with bittorrent
<BlackTulipGirl> ok
<BlackTulipGirl> wonṫ it take longer then?
<zoredache> it will pull from lots of places... It tends to get around flaking network connections better.
<BlackTulipGirl> ok
<zoredache> it may take longer...  But it is more likely to complete
<BlackTulipGirl> i will try that
<BlackTulipGirl> when i googled it, lots of ppl seem to be having that problem
<BlackTulipGirl> when dwnloading the alternate
<BlackTulipGirl> so i just wanted to make sure
<zoredache> I generally always use rsync or bittorrent.
<BlackTulipGirl> ok
<BlackTulipGirl> I had the same problem when downloading kubuntu, but not with Symphony or Mandriva
<RakZer0> cody-somerville: 2.6.20-15-powerpc64-smp
<RakZer0> I guess I could just run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<zoredache> you could try
<cody-somerville> RakZer0, What is the output of cat /etc/lsb-release ?
<BlackTulipGirl> bbl
<BlackTulipGirl> thx for help
<favro> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RakZer0> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.com/d66f494c8
<cody-somerville> If you want .24 you'll want to upgrade to Hardy
<nikolam> Hi
<RakZer0> apt-get upgrade in process...
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> my sound just randomly stopped working
<nikolam> I am wondering.. does default xubuntu alternate cd opens serial port for connection during install?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> any ideas?
<cody-somerville> xXxREDxBULLxXx, are the speakers plugged in? turned on? turned up?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> yep
<cody-somerville> xXxREDxBULLxXx, Have you tried other applications? try rebooting?
<cody-somerville> !sound | xXxREDxBULLxXx
<ubottu> xXxREDxBULLxXx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RakZer0> service running?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> not a reboot yet
<nikolam> like, I could connect to another machine with terminal with serial port and do installation without screen?
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> what should I look for?
<zoredache> nikolam: I don't think it does... but you could make a custom cd that did it... you would just need to adjust the isolinux.cfg
<Ben_Cs> debian users here: does lenny going to have the current xfce version? (cause etch doesn't)
<nikolam> zoredache, aah, do you know some floppy or cd-based small distro that opens serial by default. i need a quick fix for something, not temporary install, anyway
<xXxREDxBULLxXx> thanks I think it's fixed now, mpg321 was running in the bg
<cody-somerville> :]
<zoredache> nikolam: if the keyboard works, you could just boot any cd, and type the right command
<nikolam> zoredache, Hah, that is nice :) But I just need to see some output heh.
<nikolam> ok, what should i put in isolinux.cfg ?
<zoredache> sorry being distracted... I am saying if the cd boots, you  could say linux whatever=/dev/ttyS0
<nikolam> console=ttyS0,19200n8 ?
<zoredache> that looks right
<zoredache> I was trying to find my notes from when I had to use get the results of a kernel dump...
<zoredache> bleah... had to use serial console for finding a kernel bug
<nikolam> Now I need to save It as new .iso
<nikolam> I mounted Hardy i386 xubuntu alternate cd, maybe I should copy it to hd, change isolinux.cfg and save them as a new iso?
<zoredache> you have to be careful about how you do your copy.  there are symlinks on the iso.
<nikolam> I just hid the wall with it
<nikolam> so, how to change tha iso? to treat it as the archive in file-roller or something?
<zoredache> copy the contents of the iso to a folder using rsync or 'tar -c . | tar -C newfolder -x'
<RakZer0> thanks for the suggestions guys ill give it one more go and be back much later
<zoredache> update your copy... then rebuild with -  mkisofs -r -V 'Custom Ubuntu Install CD' -cache-inodes -l -o ../test.iso -no-emul-boot -J -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -c isolinux/boot.cat .
<geekthras> Somehow my desktop was changed to the default normal ubuntu desktop background, and none of my desktop files are showing up. What did I do wrong?
<zoredache> geekthras: press alt-f2 and run 'xfdesktop'
<geekthras> thanks, I wonder how that got killed
<Klowner> anyone know if there's a deb of the modemlights panel plugin (xfce goodies) floating around somewhere?
<Myrtti> I might have the checkinstall package on my hard drive, but I'd rather not spread it around
<Myrtti> it wasn't that hard to compile myself though
<Klowner> ah checkinstall, I forgot about that, I'll do that on another box and then copy the deb over
<Klowner> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> no probs
<MoonStorm> hi.  normally i use kubunt, but recently had a machine go down so i put xubuntu on a 450mhz, 512mb, 4g hard drive, and it's been working well for me
<MoonStorm> in fact, i'm liking xubuntu better every day that i use it
<MoonStorm> one of the things i'd like to know, is how do i play m3p files?  in kubuntu it's amarok, in xubuntu it's ?
<vinnl> Totem
<vinnl> Also known as "Movie Player" :S
<cody-somerville> You can install other music players if you'd like
<vinnl> Of course
<MoonStorm> actually, i am reviewing the *untu distros, so the defaults are what i'm looking for
<vinnl> That's Totem, but you'll need to install the appropriate codecs before you can play them
<vinnl> But of course, Totem can look them up for you when you request to play one, so :)
<MoonStorm> for usability reviews
<MoonStorm> yes, i noticed that.  that is a neat feature
<MoonStorm> it's like magic
<vinnl> Magic would be that it worked immediately :P
<vinnl> Or even better: that everybody used Ogg :)
<MoonStorm> so, i noticed that movie player has this window open with graphics.  does totem have a minimalist mode?
<MoonStorm> it totem a xfce thingy, or something else?
<TheSheep> MoonStorm: totem is gnome's default movie player too
<MoonStorm> ah, ok
<TheSheep> MoonStorm: xfce has xfmedia, but we had trouble with it before
<MoonStorm> developed by totem or by gnome/xfce ?
<TheSheep> xfmedia is developed by xfce and uses xine for playback
<MoonStorm> it would be nice for an audio only view when playing audio
<MoonStorm> for lower end machines
<TheSheep> totem uses gstreamer
<MoonStorm> i did turn off the gloom glooom
<MoonStorm> ah, ok.  kaffiene uses xine
<vinnl> I believe Cody was thinking about including an audio player
<vinnl> /ping cody-somerville
<TheSheep> MoonStorm: I doubt that this movie thingy takes up so much resources to display
<TheSheep> vinnl: audacious or something else?
<Myrtti> xfmedia was included once upon a time, IIRC
<vinnl> IIRC he mentioned Audacious but it was just brainstorming
<vinnl> Myrtti, correct
<TheSheep> Myrtti: yes, first it was xfmedia, then totem but with xine backend, and finally totem with gstreamer
<Myrtti> I feel so old...
<Myrtti> have I been using Ubuntu *this* long?
 * cody-somerville has to jet.
<MoonStorm> http://www.leeshaharvey.com/music.html
<TheSheep> Myrtti: here, I prepared a lime pit for you ;)
<dpick> what does adding a list of backdrops do? Does it switch between on some interval?
<TheSheep> dpick: it picks the next one every time you log in or you send it the USR1 signal
<Myrtti> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> dpick: you can set up a cron job to send that signal on some interval
<dpick> ah, thanks
<TheSheep> Myrtti: at your service :)
<Myrtti> oh and btw, xfmpc really needs love.
<dpick> TheSheep: what command do i have to send to have it change?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: I'm starting to think whether it makes sense
<vinnl> Myrtti, have you checked out gmpc? It's very light-weight and has no GNOME dependencies :)
<TheSheep> dpick: killall -USR1 xfdesktop
<dpick> thanks
<vinnl> xfdesktop -reload works too
<TheSheep> vinnl: but that restarts the whole desktop
<TheSheep> vinnl: less smooth
<vinnl> Ah OK
<Myrtti> vinnl: awwww I just compiled xfmpc with hard work (it really was!) today from svn and now you come up with a better one :-<
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> And that author provides a PPA :)
<vinnl> *the
<TheSheep> vinnl: gimmix is pretty nice once you edit its .glade files and put it back to its original, old interface :)
<TheSheep> I grew used to tabs while I was using Sonata
<Myrtti> compiling xfmpc from the sources SSSSUUUUCKED. I had to get the ubuntu repo version to get a sane configure-file
<vinnl> I think I know that but I suppose gmpc is more feature-rich
<Myrtti> and automake configs
<vinnl> I use three different clients :P
<TheSheep> vinnl: it's too rich to my tastes
<TheSheep> vinnl: mpc, gmpc and?
<vinnl> The xfce panel plugin :)
<vinnl> For when I want to click quickly
<Myrtti> ncmpc > anything
<vinnl> Or see what's currently playing
<TheSheep> ah, I have keybindings for mpc for that
<vinnl> Yeah me too for when I want to use the keyboard
<Myrtti> that's a novel idea
<TheSheep> .oO( I wonder if I could make keybindings for my game pad for controlling mpc... )
<vinnl> Probably :)
#xubuntu 2008-08-27
<vinnl> Or for a Wiimote :P
<TheSheep> nah, I would get too much bruises
<vinnl> "Where did you get that bruise?" "Controlled my media player"
<TheSheep> yeah, too many non-geeks are starting to play computer games, suddenly they require you to move
<tominglis> hey i have xubuntu 8.04,  i have installed postfix, apache2, mysql, and php5 (including gd / mysql)
<tominglis> i have chowned /var/www to www-data, but when i try and install drupal, my browser tries to download phtml file, so presumably it is not being parsed?
<tominglis> i have checked to see that the php5 module is installed and that the files for libapache2-mod-php5 are installed
<tominglis> i have reinstalled php5 and restarted apache lots of times
<tominglis> does anyone have any suggestions?
<favro> tominglis: if no-one here knows someone in #ubuntu-servers might
<tominglis> favro: thanks will do
<fretlessdavis> I just updated the linux kernel and headers today, and now nothing works
<fretlessdavis> it started with crashing Pidgin
<fretlessdavis> now I can't even get my toolbars and menus
<favro> fretlessdavis: alt+F2 and type xfce4-panel &
<fretlessdavis> thanks
<fretlessdavis> any tips on getting xine, pidgin and everything else running again? did you have problems with the new kernel and headers?
<favro> fretlessdavis: what does  uname -a  say? - it'll tell the kernel number you are on now?
<toki_> anyone know if xubuntu 7.04 comes with mac or ieee rt73 usb drivers?
<favro> not off hand - but I thought usb was usb no matter the os/machine architecture...
<favro> 7.04 is getting old now
<toki_> hmm i just built the rt73 aircrack driver and it finished, but said "warning: module file much too big (>1MB) - check your kernel settings or use 'strip' "
<toki_> normal?
<LoCaLMaChInE> favro you know where I can get copies of xubuntu
<favro> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LoCaLMaChInE> I need cds because of dial up soeeds
<geekthras> You could try torrenting the iso files and using wubi?
<geekthras> Or am I confused (I bet I am)
<LoCaLMaChInE> according to my dial up speeds it will take about 3-4 days for my download to complete. I need the cds as back up
<comodo> can you somehow install xubuntu 8.04 from an ubuntu 8.04 cd?
<favro> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<comodo> thanks
<ushimitsudoki1> Hello. I have successfully set an image as the background for my xfce4-panel, but there is a small (1-2px) grey border around the panel? Where can I find this setting to change?
<favro> ushimitsudoki1: tried changing the panel size?
<ushimitsudoki1> favro: yes. the image size is 32px high as is the panel. if i make the panel smaller it still has the border
<ushimitsudoki1> favro: if i make the panel larger, then the bottom grey border gets thicker, but the side and top remain 1-2 px
<ushimitsudoki1> favor: sorry, actually if i make the panel larger, the image tiles (at small values it just looks like the bottom border gets thicker)
<favro> ushimitsudoki1: had a quick google and couldn't find anything...
<ushimitsudoki1> favro: yeah been looking for a while now. here is a screenie of the problem: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?d04024396c.png
<NCommander> Myrtti, ping
<favro> ushimitsudoki1: only thing I can suggest is to take any color references for the panel out of the theme
<ushimitsudoki1> favro: alright thanks much - i am looking into gtkrc-2.0 also seeing if something can be tweaked there
<ushimitsudoki1> favro: that did it! it is xthickness and ythickness in the .gtkrc-2.0. set those to 0 and the border is gone
<favro> well done ushimitsudoki1  :)
<m_IRC_o> can't find a way to install java, any help??
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Add/Remove
<cody-somerville> Install Xubuntu Restricted Extras package
<m_IRC_o> cody-somerville: no java anywhere, not in add/remove, not in synaptic :|
<cody-somerville> Have you the universe repository enabled?
<m_IRC_o> cody-somerville: no idea about what are you talkin' about
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Software Sources
<cody-somerville> !repositories | m_IRC_o
<ubottu> m_IRC_o: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<m_IRC_o> cody-somerville: checked it up, let's see...
<m_IRC_o> cody-somerville: sun-java6.bin/demo/doc/fonts/javadb/jdk//jre/plugin/source??? which one to choose, plugin?
 * cody-somerville is going to bed.
<cody-somerville> you want plugin and jre
<m_IRC_o> cody-somerville: ok, let's see. Goodnight ;)
 * m_IRC_o leaves the room, falling asleep on the keybo#########òòàò+
<mespejel> sup
<mespejel> i will try something weird
<mespejel> i like e17 windows manager, its all cute but its slow as hell
<mespejel> at that time i try it with gnome
<mespejel> i will try it with xfce.. maybe with xfce runs smooth.. what would be very nice
<mespejel> lets see
<Myrtti> Moo
<NCommander> Myrtti, woo
<NCommander> xfce 4.6 beta released
<NCommander> See xubuntu-devel mailing list annoucement
<Myrtti> Yay
<boludo> hello
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<princesa> hi anyone around?
<princesa> 54 users all afk?
<v3n> salve
<v3n> solo inglese?
<v3n> italian no?
<princesa> can someone help me please
<v3n> i don't play alien-arena....
<wols> !it | v3n
<ubottu> v3n: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<wols> !repeat princesa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat princesa
<wols> !repeat |princesa
<ubottu> princesa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<princesa> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/24/howto-load-xfce-menu-with-icewm/ ive followed this tutorial for xfdesktop on icewm but like i said ive not beeing able to logout unless i use kill command
<v3n> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<princesa> anyone here, anyone at all?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vinze> Hey Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> what app is there for cloning websites?
<Ben_Cs> i mean for offline browsing
<vinze> There's wget, it's a CLI app
<Ben_Cs> how about one with gui?
<Myrtti> gwget?
<vinze> Not sure, perhaps gwget can also do it, perhaps there's a Firefox extension
<vinze> Can't Firefox do it natively?
<vinze> (wget is really easy by the way)
<Ben_Cs> didn't see that option in firefox
<vinze> What if you tick File->Work Offline?
<Odd-rationale> there's an app for that, let me see if i can remember its name...
<Ben_Cs> vinze: but i need the website to be on my HD for that!
<Odd-rationale> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.42.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Odd-rationale> !info webhttrack
<ubottu> webhttrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer, httrack with a Web interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.42.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 419 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<vinze> Ben_Cs, I just ran gwget and it can do it
<vinze> !gwget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwget
<vinze> !find gwget
<ubottu> Found: epiphany-extension-gwget, gwget
<Ben_Cs> vinze: i'll check. thanks
<vinze> And downloader4x also seems to be able to accomplish it
<vinze> !find d4x
<ubottu> Found: d4x, d4x-common
<Ben_Cs> vinze: httrak is great. and it also has a web-browser interface
<vinze> Cool :)
<Ben_Cs> vinze:thanks alot!
<vinze> Ben_Cs, Odd-rationale pointed it out to you :)
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: thanks!!!
<Ben_Cs> :)
<Odd-rationale> np :)
<m_IRC_o> HELLO guys. Does xubuntu have any sort of task manager?? firefox crashes are drivin' me mad :@
<m_IRC_o> HELLO guys. Does xubuntu have any sort of task manager?? firefox crashes are drivin' me mad :@
<Odd-rationale> m_IRC_o: xfce4-taskmanager
<Odd-rationale> also, condsider htop, console app...
<m_IRC_o> odd-rationable: hmm what??
<Odd-rationale> m_IRC_o: you can start xfce4-taskmanager by entering "xfce4-taskmanager" in a terminal
<Odd-rationale> m_IRC_o: what i has saying, htop maybe a better app: sudo apt-get install htop
<m_IRC_o> odd-rationable: hmm I see, thanx. and what about htop?
<Odd-rationale> then run "htop" in a termina;
<Odd-rationale> terminal
<m_IRC_o> just tipo "htop" to run it?
<m_IRC_o> *tipe
<Odd-rationale> yes, type htop
<m_IRC_o> Iodd-rationable: ok it's talking about mttfont or something-like-this, do I require it?
<Odd-rationale> if it's a dep, then yes
<m_IRC_o> can't understand if it is a dep or not, well I'll install it
<m_IRC_o> ....damn! htop is kind hard to understand
<m_IRC_o> ho to Kill firefox process?
<Odd-rationale> m_IRC_o: just use the arrow keys to highlight a process
<Odd-rationale> then press f9
<m_IRC_o> and then? F9?
<m_IRC_o> let's see
<m_IRC_o> well it works, thanx a lot
<Cheese_Puff|Lapt> hi
 * Cheese_Puff|Lapt needs help installing OS X.3 on a g3 after installing xubuntu
<Zaiden> Hi. My top bar in Xubuntu has dissapeared, and I can't open the console or any program without it. How do I get it back?
<vinnl> Zaiden, you still got your bottom bar?
<vinnl> If so, right-click it, select "Customise panel", then click the +
<zoredache> is your top bar gone too?  you may need to do an alt-f2 and run xfce4-panel
<Zaiden> alt-f2 doesn't show anything
<vinnl> That's odd
<vinnl> Can you right-click on the desktop and get a menu?
<Zaiden> Yes it does
<vinnl> You could select "Create Launcher", configure it with the command "xfce4-panel" and then double-click it
<Zaiden> When I right click the launcher I only get the option for desktop settings
<vinnl> Zaiden, you've already created the launcher for xfce4-panel?
<Zaiden> I'm trying to help my brother with the problem, and apparently he thought the window that comes up after selecting create launcher wasn't important,s orry
<vinnl> xD
<Zaiden> And it worked, thank you :D
<vinnl> Great, my pleasure :)
<darku1> hi
<vinnl> Hey darku1
<darku1> i have a problem
<vinnl> Bring it on ;)
<darku1> i want to acceed to the network
<darku1> to watch the fiiles
<darku1> shared
<darku1> ...
<darku1> can't find the floder called ﻿network:///
<darku1> on ubuntu it works
<darku1> but here
<vinnl> darku1, it's a SAMBA share?
<darku1> yes
<vinnl> Try the second result at http://www.google.com/search?client=googlet&btnI=Im+Feeling+Lucky&q=xubuntu+samba
<darku1> it's samba and ms
<floating> samba rumba bueno
<vinnl> ...and cross your fingers for native Samba support in 8.10 :)
<darku1> :)
<vinnl> http://cody.zapto.org/?p=41 :)
<darku1> ok
<darku1> thx
<vinnl> My pleasure :)
<vinnl> brb
<Ben_Cs> good evening
<Ben_Cs> tried debian with xfce, and don't see a big cause to move to it from xubuntu. the work feels pretty much the same
<vinnl> Cool
<vinnl> In that regard, Ubuntu and its derivatives have become somewhat like Windows: its biggest advantage is its market share and thus support
<vinnl> As in: if exciting new applications make packages available its most likely for Ubuntu
<linko47> the debian with xfce was faster I'm assuming?
<linko47> probably not by much though...
<vinnl> linko47, why's that?
<linko47> why is debian faster?
<vinnl> Yeah
<linko47> I am not quite sure of the reasons.  Possibly because it does not have as many background processes and services running
<vinnl> :)
<linko47> would you say that is the answer?
<Ben_Cs> linko47: yes, not by much. it's because the debian is bundled with less pre-installed software
<linko47> speaking of pre-installed software.  I have removed gdm and installed slim.  Is this a little overboard?
<cody-somerville> Intrepid is apparently quite a bit faster than Hardy
<cody-somerville> Infact, I think we've managed to improve boot times by atleast 15 seconds on most hardware.
 * vinnl wets his pants (exited :)
<linko47> good good.  Speed is one of the key aspects of Xubuntu I love
<vinnl> Too bad it comes with a reputation of being a last resort :(
<linko47> does Alpha 4 demonstrate this increase in speed?
<cody-somerville> It should, yes.
<linko47> Ah.  I need to burn a copy
<cody-somerville> Alpha 5 should demonstrate how the live cd will work in lower memory systems again
<Ben_Cs> xdm is light too
<linko47> does Alpha 4 have a nice preview to the new artwork?
<cody-somerville> no
<Ben_Cs> actually i think xubuntu users won't get much news with Intrepid Xubuntu because the xfce release cycle is much slower than of gnome, and so: when Intrepid will be released no new xfce will be available yet.
<Odd-rationale> unless xfce 4.6 get's released in time :D
 * vinnl crosses his fingers :)
<Odd-rationale> scheduled by the end of this month...
<Odd-rationale> i tried to find news on how the development of 4.6 is going. But i couldn't find much...
<vinnl> The mailinglist is quite active :)
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: really? where can i find the timetable?
<Odd-rationale> http://wiki.xfce.org/roadmap_to_46
<Odd-rationale> http://wiki.xfce.org/milestones_to_46
<Odd-rationale> Ben_Cs: the second link has the schedule...
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: actually xfce enjoys stability BECAUSE it's not too fast release cycle. something like debian stability.
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i agreed
<linko47> stability > bleeding-edge
<pomada> hello
<linko47> hi
<vinnl> Hey pomada
<vinnl> Then again, smaller releases with a faster cycle are nice too :)
<pomada> yesterday i try like for 2 hours:S to use different themes on
<pomada> for xfce
<pomada> xfce room guys try to help me but their method didnt work
<pomada> is there any other method?
<linko47> so you are trying to install a new theme?
<Odd-rationale> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Odd-rationale> last one...
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<cody-somerville> !changethemes-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce-themes
<Odd-rationale> ok, i'll remember that, cody-somerville
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: the Midori browser project looks nice. it seemes the the xfce goodies is the most extensive native plugins project there is. am i right?
<vinnl> Or do a Google search for "design desktop xfce" *hinthint* :P
<linko47> I've never seen so many cool plugins in my life.
<vinnl> :)
<Odd-rationale> Ben_Cs: yes midori looks nice. i wonder how it will compare to epiphany-webkit...
<sim-value> hi
<vinnl> Hey sim-value
<Ben_Cs> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<vinnl> Shame :P
<sim-value> will i be able to use Xubuntu on a 128 MB ram PC ?
<Odd-rationale> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (hardy), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Odd-rationale> wrong one...
<Odd-rationale> !find epiphany
<ubottu> Found: epiphany, epiphany-data, epiphany-extension-gwget, epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data (and 4 others)
<zoredache> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu0.8.04.5 (hardy), package size 48 kB, installed size 108 kB
<sim-value> Epiphany webrowser rulez ---
<pomada> Odd-rationale: thank i already have that info, and actually thats the problem.. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/... this method does not work for me, i try for about 2 hours its just not working
<pomada> i need an alternative method
<Odd-rationale> sim-value: you should. but don't expect blasting performance... :P
<sim-value> I dont ...
<sim-value> Luckily my PC has 370 Mb ram
<sim-value> ...
<sim-value> only the one of my brother doesnt
<vinnl> pomada, there's no alternative method
<Odd-rationale> pomada: hmm. what themes is this?
<vinnl> pomada, how are you selecting the theme?
<sim-value> well so im gonna donwload Xubuntu (without using Compiz)
<Odd-rationale> vinnl: well, you can extract to /usr/share/themes as root ;)
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, ah, true, but I wouldn't expect more success there :)
<Ben_Cs> yeh, good question, how midori will compare to epiphany
<linko47> midori seemed to format some pages funny. almost like dillo in some cases
<vinnl> Doesn't Midori just use WebKit for that?
<vinnl> So it should render the same as epiphany-webkit
<Odd-rationale> when midori first came out, i thought it was more like an example of how to use webkit in gtk...
<Odd-rationale> the *real* gtk webkit broswer to be epiphany...
<sim-value> Dillo is unusable
<Odd-rationale> pomada: do you have the link to the theme?
<sim-value> !gee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gee
<sim-value> *upps*
<Odd-rationale> links beats all... :p
<Myrtti> !changethemes-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce-themes
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: ^
<cody-somerville> :]
<Myrtti> anything else you'd like to tweak today?
<Myrtti> I'm on a mellow mood, I stayed awake last night and I'm about as mellow as a cooked noodle
<Ben_Cs> well i'm off to sleep. good night all!
<cody-somerville> I just broke up with my lover earlier this week and I'm a train wreck
<vinnl> Night Ben_Cs
<pomada> Odd-rationale: its not just one theme.. what i mean is that i try with over 10 diffferent themes and from xf windog manager and gtk2 as well
<vinnl> cody-somerville, sorry to hear that :(
<pomada> that method is simple not working for me.. its not the theme
<pomada> the one that its not working
<vinnl> pomada, you did select to use the theme in UI Settings right?
<pomada> no because it was not even there
<pomada> it just does not appear
<pomada> any theme i put on the theme directory
<vinnl> Ah, of course, themes are not going to apply by themselves
<vinnl> pomada, can you open the Xfce Settings Manager?
<pomada> yes
<vinnl> (Which version of Xubuntu are you using btw?)
<Odd-rationale> pomada: is it a gtk theme or metcity?
<Odd-rationale> metacity
<pomada> i have gtk and xfwm4
<pomada> as well
<pomada> not metcity thats for kde i believe
<vinnl> GNOME
<pomada> ok
<Odd-rationale> metacity is for gnome...
<vinnl> Hmm, does anyone know the command for Xfce's UI Settings?
<linko47> xfce-setting-show?
<vinnl> No, that's just the settings manager
<vinnl> I believe it needs some argument to load specific settings dialog, but I can't figure out which one
<Odd-rationale> xfce-setting-show ui
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: :-<
<vinnl> Ah, pomada, what do you get if you run that?
<vinnl> (Thanks Odd-rationale)
<cody-somerville> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LqJ2Hqt3A4 <-- beautiful song
 * cody-somerville is off.
<vinnl> Bye cody-somerville
<vinnl> Oh, wait
<vinnl> cody-somerville, see my question in -devel :)
<Odd-rationale> vinnl: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Commands_for_the_settings_manager
<pomada> Odd-rationale: I got: "Xfce settings manager error: no such plugin "u"
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ui
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, hey, that's handy!
<pomada> ah
<pomada> lol
<pomada> well it shows my user interface
<vinnl> pomada, can you select your theme in the list?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: do you have a theme extracted into ~/.themes right now?
<pomada> yes i do
<pomada> ah no i cant even see
<Odd-rationale> pomada: can you pastebin "ls -R ~/.themes"
<pomada> the new themes
<vinnl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pomada> nothing appears
<pomada> Odd-rationale:
<pomada> Odd-rationale: nothing appears
<pomada> its black
<pomada> i dont know why
<Odd-rationale> pomada: returned to prompt?
<linko47> do you have permissions to write to the folder?
<pomada> maybe cause .themes does not exist.. but just themes without period?
<pomada> but does has nothing to do.. or it does?
<Odd-rationale> it does...
<pomada> oh lol
<Odd-rationale> you need to extract into .themes not themes
<linko47> it needs to be a hidden file. : .themes
<pomada> ok i will create another dir with .themes
<Odd-rationale> and .themes needs to be in the root of your home directory
<Odd-rationale> hence, ~/.themes
<pomada> hmmm
<pomada> i cant find a /root dir
<pomada> on my /home dir
<pomada> ok
<pomada> i found it
<vinnl> Root means not in a folder inside your home dir
<pomada> omg.. i didnt even had to create it! it was
<pomada> there all the time.. :S
<vinnl> So /home/pomada is the root of your home directory
<vinnl> (If pomada  is your username)
<Odd-rationale> pomada: i think i messed you up...
<linko47> so you need a /home/pomada/.themes
<Odd-rationale> pomada: not /root/.themes
<Odd-rationale> an easy way to do it is: mkdir ~/.themes
<vinnl> Be sure to select View->Show Hidden Files in Thunar (the file manager), otherwise you won't see it
<pomada> yeahs thats i mean.. i remember a while ago one guy show me how to use that
<pomada> i remember it was control H
<vinnl> Yep
<Odd-rationale> pomada: make sure you do not extract to /root/.themes
<pomada> huh?
<pomada> ahh
<pomada> no no
<vinnl> I'm sorry for the shameless self-promotion, but I've explained the whole process here: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<pomada> i dont even see. a root dir
<pomada> in my home dir
<pomada> what i mean is that.. this xfce guys told me to CREATE a themes folder on my home directory..
<pomada> they never mention root and they never mention there was already
<pomada> i didnt have to create anything
<vinnl> I think he meant you had to create a .themes directory (note the dot)
<Odd-rationale> pomada: no. by "root" i did not mean a folder name...
<pomada> anyway.. i will try it on my .themes folder that was there all the time
<pomada> yeah i understand that
<Odd-rationale> :|
<pomada> but at least you know that root is th home directory for the superuser and that the themes folder was there
<pomada> but hide
<Odd-rationale> pomada: you want it in the .themes folder of your normal user. not of the superuser...
<pomada> guys guy made me create a new on lol..
<pomada> they even help me out with commands.. to create the folder
<pomada> when it was there all the time haha
<vinnl> I think the command made sure it was there :)
<Odd-rationale> pomada: slow down... i want to make sure you are doing it right...
<Odd-rationale> pomada: do you have a terminal open?
<pomada> vinnl: no, it as created in my /home folder
<pomada> a new one and visible
<pomada> yes
<vinnl> pomada, yeah, I suppose the command was "mkdir ~/.themes" which created the folder in your home folder
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ok. i'll give you a command, and you tell me what is says. it if returns you to prompt, just type $
<Odd-rationale> make sure you copy the commands correctly...
<Odd-rationale> ok?
<pomada> as root?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: here's the first one: cd
<Odd-rationale> pomada: no
<pomada> first you say to type $
<Odd-rationale> pomada: normal user
<pomada> ok
<pomada> so just cd ?
<pomada> no $?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: sorry, i meant if it does not return any text to you, then tell me $ so that i know
<pomada> ok
<Odd-rationale> so the first on is: cd
<pomada> done
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ok. now next is: pwd
<pomada> yes
<Odd-rationale> what does it say?
<pomada> home/pomada
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ok, next one: ls -a | grep themes
<pomada> i got
<pomada> .themes
<Odd-rationale> ok. so you do have .themes folder in /home/pomada/
<Odd-rationale> pomada: was that there all the time? or did you make that one?
<pomada> i dont even know now
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, does it matter? :)
<pomada> maybe vinnl was right
<vinnl> Of course, I'm always right ;-)
<pomada> what they help me out was to create this folder
<Odd-rationale> pomada: that is the folder you want to extract your theme into: /home/pomada/.themes
<vinnl> (Except when I'm wrong, of course
<pomada> yes i know and i did
<pomada> its not working
<pomada> i will try another theme
<pomada> wait
<vinnl> pomada, can you do (in the terminal): cd ~/.themes
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ok. pastebin the output of: ls -R  ~/.themes
<vinnl> !pastebin | pomada
<ubottu> pomada: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pomada> yes i can vinnl
<vinnl> pomada, then what Odd-rationale said
<Odd-rationale> as a hint, you can hightlight the command in you irc window, then go to your terminal and middle-click (both left and right mouse buttons at the same time)
<Odd-rationale> to paste the command
<pomada> no need
<pomada> its there
<pomada> all the theme its there
<pomada> that one i want..
<pomada> but its just not working
<pomada> i will try another one
<vinnl> pomada, can you please just do that? So we can see if you did it correctly
<pomada> its a lf texts.. its just all the files for the theme i want
<vinnl> pomada, then you did it wrong
<vinnl> pomada, the theme needs to be in its own folder
<pomada> it is
<pomada> where else would be
<vinnl> (The folder name will be the name of the theme)
<vinnl> The files might just be under .themes
<vinnl> But do try another theme
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ok. let's do it this way: first do: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Odd-rationale> tell me when you got that...
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, wow, that package should definitely be installed by default
<pomada> vinnl: what i did is to.. paste the tar file in .themes then extract it there
<pomada> what i did is to delete the tar file and just leave the extract folder.. and change the name to the folder
<vinnl> pomada, I'll let Odd-rationale  guide you now :)
<vinnl> (Less confusing ;-)
<pomada> woa
<pomada> at least one command its working
<pomada> for the window manager
<vinnl> \0/
<pomada> maybe the gtk2 ones are not working
<pomada> i will try another gtk2 for user interface
<vinnl> How many gtk themes have you tried?
<pomada> 2
<vinnl> Odd...
<pomada> that are similar
<pomada> supposedly will look exactly like
<pomada> the e17 bling bling desktop
<pomada> :(
<pomada> i wanted to see that
<pomada> lol
<pomada> i love e17 but needs to mature a lot more
 * vinnl still doesn't get what people see in that theme :P
<pomada> so i back to xfce
<pomada> oh god i need to do a lot of stuff
<pomada> i also want to install the latest cvs of the libdc1394 library
<pomada> i try for about an hour, fallow every instruction of the readme and install
<pomada> it was painful
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ok have you installed pastebinit yet?
<pomada> Odd-rationale: i didnt.. u think that was over lol
<pomada> cuase i was ablet o make it work
 * Odd-rationale has just went and tried to install a themes. it worked...
<pomada> Odd-rationale: still need me to do that?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: is everything working?
<pomada> one favor
<pomada> can someone try this
<pomada> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/E17+-GTK2+and+Metacity+(not+official)?content=60092
<pomada> and let me know if it work for you
<vinnl> Works fine for me
<vinnl> (Ouch... It's damn ugly too :P)
<pomada> hmmm
<Odd-rationale> works here to
<pomada> ok weird.. i have problems with gtk but not with xfce themes
<vinnl> It's a very slow theme though, makes heavy use of the pixmap engine
<vinnl> If you want it solved I'd go ahead and sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<linko47> i like the murrine-themes that are in the intrepid repos
<linko47> very very nice
<Odd-rationale> but now, after i delete them from .themes, they won't go away from my ui settings manager... :(
 * vinnl still likes MurrinaStormCloud
<linko47> stormcloud is nice
<vinnl> linko47, what are some nice themes in Intrepid?
<linko47> my favorite is the muffina cappucino
<Odd-rationale> i just tried kde4-oxygen. pretty effective clone...
<pomada> detour themes for e17 i think are the best good looking
<pomada> anyway i did  Odd-rationale
<vinnl> linko47, this the one? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Art+Of+Cappuccino+GnomeTheme+and+Murrina?content=64308
<linko47> vinnl: murrina -- aquaish/bleu/blue/candy/cappucino/ealm/fancycandy/gilouche/lovegray/neographite/ and verdeolivo is really nice
<Odd-rationale> pomada: so now do "ls -R ~/.themes | pastebinit"
<linko47> ewwww no
<linko47> no no no
<Odd-rationale> pomada: then give us the url
<vinnl> Murrine is definitely a nice engine
<vinnl> linko47, hehe :)
<linko47> this one is much more subtle, very similar to  stormcloud
<vinnl> Ah, I think I've seen it once
<Odd-rationale> vinnl: do you know how to get remove a theme from being listed in xfce-settings-show ui ?
<Odd-rationale> ok. nvm, a quick log out did the trick...
<pomada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41015/
<pomada> i found this ubuntu pastebin its more cool i think
<vinze> Didn't even notice my internet connection dropped...
<vinze> Did you paste anything?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: yes, you have a mistake...
<pomada> what mistake?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: try this command: cp -r /home/pomada/.themes/Cacahuate/E17-* /home/pomada/.themes
<Odd-rationale> that should fix it...
<Odd-rationale> vinze: yes, pomada pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/41015/
<pomada> ok i did
<pomada> lt me check if it works
<Odd-rationale> pomada: now do "ls -R ~/.themes | pastebinit" again
<vinze> Ah right, so it's just the packaging of those E17 themes that are to blame
<pomada> oh thanks
<pomada> its working now
<Odd-rationale> !yay | pomada
<ubottu> pomada: Glad you made it! :-)
<pomada> why i needed to do that? and with you guys work by default
<Odd-rationale> pomada: how did you extract the tarball?
<vinze> :P
<pomada> right click
<pomada> extract here
<pomada> what else lol
<Odd-rationale> pomada: well, it probably created a folder for the tarball then extracted the tarball... idk...
<Odd-rationale> let me try...
<pomada> yeah it created a folder
<pomada> but with all the files already extracted of course
<Odd-rationale> pomada: idk, "extract here" should work as well...
<Odd-rationale> i just did: mv foo.tar ~/.themes/; tar -xvf foo.tar
<slow-motion> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> Hey slow-motion
<pomada> in user interface preferences
<pomada> use hinting its just for low resolution monitors?
<The-Kernel> I wonder, how does one ping an IPv6?
<The-Kernel> how does one even find their IPv6?
<favro> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-ping-ipv6-ip-address.html
<favro> The-Kernel: ifconfig should let you know the ipv6 address
<The-Kernel> thanks favro
<favro> :)
<whileimher1> How do I install a font in XFCE?
<favro> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<whileimher1> ty
<pomada> fonts are installed
<pomada> on .themes as well?
<pomada> or where?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: ~/.fonts
<pomada> thanks
<pomada> i need to create ?
<Odd-rationale> you might. i think it only works for .ttf's
<pomada> yeah is not there
<pomada> so just click create folder? and fonts?
<pomada> in my home directory?
<Odd-rationale> pomada: .fonts
<Odd-rationale> pomada: don't forget the .
<Odd-rationale> pomada: or just do: mkdir ~/.fonts
<pomada> thanks
<pomada> its hard to remember all does commands
<pomada> a lot of people have
<pomada> gave me a lot of good commands
<pomada> but i forgot them when i really need it:(
<Odd-rationale> pomada: just learn as you go
<Odd-rationale> also http://linuxcommand.org is a great site
<Odd-rationale> you can bookmark that so that you don't lose it ;)
<pomada> thanks
<pomada> i also need new icons as well:S
<pomada> the new theme make them look very small
<pomada> firefox logo is tiny tiny lol
<Odd-rationale> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Odd-rationale> oops wrong one...
<pomada> i already found where
<pomada> to get icons
<Odd-rationale> icons get extraced into ~/.icons
<pomada> i need to create a /.icons as well?
<pomada> okkk
<pomada> it was a lot easier just to get e16 and have a nice desktop but
<pomada> i want to learn and also
<pomada> xfwm runs faster in my opinion that
<pomada> e16
<pomada> ahh i love amarok radio
<pomada> lot of good music
<pomada> hmm
<pomada> i cannnot see my font
<pomada> hmm weird
<pomada> i just check the icons folder and are there all extracted
<Odd-rationale> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<pomada> hmm there is no documentation for xubuntu
<pomada> to add repositories
<pomada> seems i will neeed to ad some
<Odd-rationale> pomada: it will be similar to ubuntu
<pomada> but the software preferences from ubuntu
<pomada> its dfferent
<pomada> i dont see the panel for installation media
<Odd-rationale> pomada: what repo do you need to add?
<pomada> well not really to add a repo
<pomada> but the instructions for fonts via synaptic
<pomada> say that i need to enable the universe
<pomada> and multiuniverse
<pomada> repos
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pomada> and im there
<Odd-rationale> Try going to Applications --> Sytem --> Software Sorces
<pomada> but its totally different
<Odd-rationale> close synaptcs first...
<pomada> than xubuntu
<pomada> ij
<pomada> ok
<Odd-rationale> then, i think it is the second tab, you can enable universe and multiuniverse
<pomada> third party software?
<Odd-rationale> i don't remember. but you'll see a check box for universe and multiuniverse
<pomada> well
<pomada> it was already checked by default
<pomada> main, universe, restricted and multiuniverse
<Odd-rationale> pomada: then those repos should already be enabled...
<pomada> yeah
<LoCaLMaChIn1> does anyone have dialup?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> hi does anyone have dialup
<LoCaLMaChIn1> Is there a modem dialer I can use for ubuntu
<LoCaLMaChIn1> xubuntu
<favro> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<LoCaLMaChIn1> ubottu I am looking for a modem dialer that is like kppp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<favro> !info ppp
<ubottu> ppp (source: ppp): Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-9ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<LoCaLMaChIn1> favro do you have dial up?
<favro> no
<LoCaLMaChIn1> do you know of any I did a google no luck
<favro> you have ppp already installed - type ppp in terminal - I don't know how it works
<LoCaLMaChIn1> yeah the only thing that came up was kppp hmmm
#xubuntu 2008-08-28
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I know Gnome has one but according to reviews its buggy just curious and see if anyone else in the room has a modem dialer that is like kppp
<pomada> hello
<pomada> i just install a nice font but when i try to make it bigger.. letter 11 instead of 9
<pomada> wait
<pomada> never mind
<Ghetek> hey guys i want to use rsync to recursively copy all the files from /here/is/my/dir to /here/is/other/dir but i want every file to be deleted from the source after its transfered
<zoredache> check the rsync man page.  I am almost certain I saw an option for that...
<zoredache> it sounds like a dangerouse thing to do though...
<Odd-rationale> Ghetek: my not use mv ?
<bassboi> how do i unrar
<zoredache> bassboi: start by installing unrar or unrar-free
<zoredache> I am not sure about fileroller, but I believe a couple of the archivers will handle rar files if the those packages are installed
<Ben_Cs> good
<Ben_Cs> Odd-rationale: lot's of people say one of xfce advantages is it's ability of customising. so my question is: is it more customisable than gnome?
<vinnl> It's customizable differently :P
<vinnl> In some areas more customizable, in some less
<vinnl> For example, you can set a list of wallpapers in Xfce by default
<vinnl> So different wallpapers are shown each time you log in
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: and gnome doesn't have this ability?
<vinnl> Not by default, I believe
<vinnl> Though I haven't used GNOME extensively recently
<Ben_Cs> i see. good to know
<vinnl> You're also supposed to be able to do a lot of configuration in GNOME through gconf, so perhaps you can do this from there
<vinnl> It's not really userfriendly though
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: neither did i. i use xfce exclusively for about a year.
<vinnl> I'd say I've been using it for about two years now exclusively :)
<vinnl> And the year before I used it now and then
<vinnl> And the year before I used Windows ME :P
<Ben_Cs> i hope that all goodies projects will continue developing non stop :)
<vinnl> I hope that all open source projects will continue developing non-stop :)
<TheSheep> some of them are in pretty early stages of development actually
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: i installed ubuntu with gnome on a VM just to try out the new gnome, and i must say, i don't see advantages over xfce. xfce has developed so much over the last years
<vinnl> Well, it is integrated very nicely, I must say :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: the xfce web browser looks promising
<vinnl> But indeed, Xfce has made amazing progress, and it's too bad to see so few people aware of that
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you mean midori?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: kalikiana is writing that one :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: he started about a year ago, I think?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: yes midori
<TheSheep> or was it two years already?
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: what language do they use in goodies projects?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: usually C, C++ and Python
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: most of xfce is written in C++
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: nice
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: btw, what's best for sys admin: python or perl?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: apples and oranges
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: best for doing what exactly?
<vinnl> Apples and oranges are the easiest to learn, definitely :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: scripts for system administrating tasks
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: bash
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: advanced scripts?
<TheSheep> or any other shell
<TheSheep> csh, zsh, whatever you prefer
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: but for complicated tasks you need perl or python no?
<Odd-rationale> I find gnome very customizable due to gconf. i don't find it hard to understand at all. I heard talk about xfconf for xfce... anyone know much about that?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: perl is best for text processing
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, xfconf is coming :)
<vinnl> Hopefully they listen to Brain who's pushing for settings-migration scripts :)
<Odd-rationale> vinnl: where can i read up on that?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: when you need to parse something, or convert something, etc.
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, the Xfce-dev mailinglists I suppose :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: and python is best for?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: python is a generl-purpose language
<TheSheep> general-purpose
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: although perl can be used for the same tasks as python?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: but calling external programs from python and general flow control is more complicated than in bash :)
<favro>  
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: all turing-complete languages can be used for the same tasks, as long as they have apropriate input/output libraries, I've seen a Brainfuck interpreter written in sed
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it's just easier to do some things in some languages
<vinnl> lolcode ftw :P
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: thanks. i'm going to learn perl in OS course in college, so i better get an edge by starting by myself in this vacation. i also learn again java- haven't used it for several years. c++ i studied the last semester :)
<Ben_Cs> maybe i shall learn wxWidgets? :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: personally I like python best, but the fact is they are all pretty similar, at least compared to prolog ;)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i like java for gui programming. and for faster systems c++
 * vinnl is going to learn prolog :)
<vinnl> (After Java)
<TheSheep> y personal language of choice is Python, right after C
<TheSheep> but that's just me
<Ben_Cs> i found a very nice tutorials site: http://www.zetcode.com/
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i like C too. but C++ even better, because it simplifies programming
<TheSheep> argh, a tutorial that starts with a TIOBE rating can't be any good :/
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it does what???
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: my favorite summary on C++:  http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it's more natural to me to program in a language that's built on oop thinking
<vinnl> Checking out Vala is definitely one of my plans
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: contrary to common belief, c++ is not even an oo programming language, at least according to 2 definitions out of 3
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: do you oppose every language that has a built-in OOP thinking?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you can't build thinking into language :)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: but I don't oppose anything
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: when a Class is defined - it's oop thinking
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: then hq9++ is an OOP language?
<vinnl> Btw, Ben_Cs, TheSheep: /j #xubuntu-offtopic  :)
<TheSheep> vinnl: right, sorry
<vinnl> :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: don't know hq9++
<Odd-rationale> I want to / starting to learn javascript and xul...
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: good to know
<jwishnie> Anyone know what codecs to add to Xubuntu Hardy to view Apple Quicktime Trailers in Firefox? I have totem-gstreamer totem-mozilla installed
<Odd-rationale> jwishnie: try installing xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> !quicktime
<jwishnie> restricted extras causes the following to be download:
<jwishnie> cabextract flashplugin-nonfree java-common libdvdread3 liblame0 libmad0 libxine1-bin libxine1-ffmpeg
<jwishnie>   msttcorefonts odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unixodbc unrar
<jwishnie> nothing appears gstreamer related
<jwishnie> I had quicktime running under totem-gstreamer in Gutsy....
<jwishnie> Would like to stick with gstreamer rather than switch to xine...
<Odd-rationale> jwishnie: this might have what you;re looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jwishnie> Odd-rationale: thanks, reviewing link now
<jwishnie> ahh, a link to Medibuntu
<jwishnie> The weird thing is I have the same set of gstreamer codecs installed under Hardy as Gutsy
<jwishnie> And what works in Gutsy does not in Hardy...
#xubuntu 2008-08-29
<davf> Can't get xubuntu to install. hangs loading libc6-deb
<davf> From what I've read this is a dma issue? can't figure out how to enable dma. Using alternate iso
<davf> Can't get ubuntu hardy to install. hangs loading libc6-deb
<davf> oopss... xubuntu
<DarkTan> having a problem with getting in to linux, Grub hangs and i get three beeps, 30 seconds go by, i get three more beeps, comp shuts down
<DarkTan> wait, amazingly it let me in to the menu this time
<BiNaRyCoDe> Will someone help me?
<RollingD34th> ok, been going all over the place for the past hour trying to get my sound card to work
<RollingD34th> sound blaster pro, didn't have net when i did the xubuntu install
<RollingD34th> is there anyone in here?
<favro> .
<RollingD34th> any idea how to install sound cards?
<favro> if you install and reboot it should be shown in   lspci   - then right click your volume control and select the new card - generally is the way
<RollingD34th> lspci doen't show it
<RollingD34th> i have no volume control to right click on
<favro> do you no what model card it is?
<RollingD34th> i'm preety sure it's a soundplaster pro
<RollingD34th> either that or a sound blaster 16
<favro> if you right click the panel you can add a vol control
<RollingD34th> trying that
<favro> do you have onboard sound?
<RollingD34th> i gives me the button on the task panel, but i can;t click on volume control when i right click, it's greyed out
<RollingD34th> yes i do
<favro> try   lspci | grep audio   to see what the system sees
<RollingD34th> i get nothing
<favro> try   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<favro>  lspci | grep audio
<RollingD34th> i don't have a dir "alsa
<RollingD34th> i do have alsa utils tho
<RollingD34th> asla-utlis*
<RollingD34th> utils(
<BiNaRyCoDe> Hey Favro
<favro> hi!
<BiNaRyCoDe> I need ur help again
<favro> RollingD34th: what does  ls /etc/ini.d | grep alsa   say
<favro> shoot
<RollingD34th> used /ect/init.d/asla-utils restart then lspci | grep audio
<RollingD34th> got nothing
<RollingD34th> i'll try that
<BiNaRyCoDe> So I ran that memtest last night all night and my computer passed all the tests.
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: did you try the other vid card?
<RollingD34th> i get /etc/ini.d: no such file ot directory
<BiNaRyCoDe> Ya, and I still can't seem to boot up right but I just booted up with recovery kernal and I noticed that the only thing linux doesnt want to load is my hardware drivers....it cant seem to do it....
<RollingD34th> forgot the "ls"
<RollingD34th> i get nothing with that either
<favro> RollingD34th: you can copy and paste by highlighting the text in chat then middle clicking in terminal - saves spelling mistakes :)
<RollingD34th> working on two comps
<favro> k
<RollingD34th> the linux one has 100meg of ram and is too slow trying to diag and chat
<favro> hehe
<RollingD34th> i double check everything, i just didn't see the "ls" when i looked
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: did you use the acpi=force command at grub?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: is there any way to figure out what the kernal is not wanting to load when it loads the hardware drivers?
<BiNaRyCoDe> no
<BiNaRyCoDe> I will
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: you need to remember
<BiNaRyCoDe> So at Grub bootup I press e then select kernal then e again?
<favro> yep
<BiNaRyCoDe> sweet
<favro> RollingD34th: any luck?
<RollingD34th> nope
<RollingD34th> i get nothing
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: we can make it so you don't have to do that every boot
<BiNaRyCoDe> really
<favro> RollingD34th: can you install from the net on that comp?
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: yep
<RollingD34th> yeah
<BiNaRyCoDe> well I already added the parameter acpi=force to the kernal, so now do I press enter?
<favro> RollingD34th: sudo apt-get install alsa
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: enter then b
<RollingD34th> alsa-base is already the newest version
<favro> RollingD34th: funny you have no cards showing then - the soundblasters should be supported by default
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok, so now its loading with the Ubuntu loading screen gui....I and suprizingly it ran through that like bread and butter!
<RollingD34th> i dunno, it worked under winblows ME
<favro> RollingD34th: can you disable the onboard in bios?
<RollingD34th> yeah, but it
<RollingD34th> it's enabled
<favro> disable the onboard in bios?
<RollingD34th> i can, do you want me to?
<favro> RollingD34th: yep - it's not happening as it is
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: it ran through the gui but after the loading screen loads up all the way, I get a blank screen and it seems like my computer is not loading anything...
 * RollingD34th reboots, this may take a while
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: is that with other vid card?
<BiNaRyCoDe> ya....
<BiNaRyCoDe> but at least it runs way faster
<BiNaRyCoDe> it ran through that loader really fast
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: do I need to run xconfigure again?
<BiNaRyCoDe> It seems, yet again I'm having a problem with the videocard -- linux seems to not be able to detect it
<BiNaRyCoDe> I'll try another video card
<RollingD34th> ok, disabled via bios, now starting up
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: if you put in a new card the config file will be wrong for it
<BiNaRyCoDe> thats tru
<favro> so yo will have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<BiNaRyCoDe> awwww....damn
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: it's not hard :)
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: would a sis 6326 vid card work do ya think ? :)
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: sis will work but not well - not good linux support for them - didn't you have a nvidia there doing nothing?
<RollingD34th> ok, logged in, waiting to load
<BiNaRyCoDe> Let me find my vid cards....I have a lot of old ones....
<RollingD34th> pc speaker works....[monoton voice] yay [/voice]
<favro> RollingD34th: all good then ?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: How bout a VOODOO videocard?
<RollingD34th> no, the pc speaker only beeps
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: you have to use a diff kernel for them - they are old
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok how bout a trident.....
<favro> RollingD34th: try right click vol control
<RollingD34th> i did, Volume control is still greyed out
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: might be the same - I'll have a quick check
<favro> RollingD34th: try the  lspci | grep audio  again
<RollingD34th> ok
<RollingD34th> still does nothing
<RollingD34th> i tired "alsa reload mixer" that tells me i have no modules loaded
<favro> RollingD34th: finding the module name atm
<BiNaRyCoDe> Here is the videocards I have to work with: Nvidia Velocity 128, Diamond Monster 3d II, Voodoo v32316, and trident 3dimage 9750
<RollingD34th> k
<favro> RollingD34th: alsamixer   in terminal and turn all up
<RollingD34th> alsamixer: finction snd+ctrl_open failed for defualt: No such file or directory
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: how do I xconfigure again? I'll write it down so I wont have to ask again...?
<favro> RollingD34th: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<RollingD34th> nothing
<RollingD34th> just goes to another line
<favro> RollingD34th: alsamixer   again
<RollingD34th> same error
<favro> RollingD34th: does it show in   sudo lshw
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: Do I have to be at the Unix login command prompt to run the sudo command?
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: there or a terminal
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: after you have logged in
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok.....umm....how am I suppose to log in when my system cant even boot up? Sorry for being stupid
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: and tridents seem to not be well supported either
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: you said it booted before?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Well it ran the boot screen dealio but after it was blank...and last night you got me to the login screen...
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: that was with the  acpi=force  command at grub
<RollingD34th> what heading should it be under?
<favro> RollingD34th: pci I beleive
<BiNaRyCoDe> Ya but I thought you had me do a key combination to get to the login prompt.....
<favro> ohh BiNaRyCoDe ctrl+alt+bksp
<BiNaRyCoDe> was that when I was loading the kernal or when I was at the grub boot loader?
<RollingD34th> I have PCI with ISA and PCMCIA 0 and 1 under it
<RollingD34th> both PCMCIA are cardbus bridges
<RollingD34th> the ISA is isa bridge, FireStar Plus
<favro> RollingD34th: try   sudo lshw | grep sound
<RollingD34th> it's searching this time
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: when it wouldn't paint the desktop
<RollingD34th> i got nothing
<RollingD34th> new line
<favro> RollingD34th: has the card been in the system long or is it a recent addition?
<RollingD34th> factory
<RollingD34th> so very long
<favro> RollingD34th: since the system can't find it I would open the box - remove the card - reinsert card - see if new contacts help
<RollingD34th> intregrated to the mother board
<favro> RollingD34th: sorry my bad - the onboard is your soundblaster?
<mortuis99> i have installed xubuntu on a laptop and am trying to configure wireless to work on it.  can someone help me with this?
<RollingD34th> yeah, it's an old laptop, came with it
<favro> !wireless
<mortuis99> !wireless
<RollingD34th> ndiswrapper is the best thing ever for that
<mortuis99> but how can i install itr without a net connect?
<favro> RollingD34th: oops - you'll have to enable it in the bios - I thought you had two cards for some reason...
<RollingD34th> d/l to usb drive
<mortuis99> and which encryptoion does it support?
<RollingD34th> favro, ok, rebooting
<BiNaRyCoDe> Favro: I gotta go do something right now...probably be an hour....so hopefully your still here after an hour...if not...well then talk to ya next time...AND THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RollingD34th> i think it support them all depening on the driver you use
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: :)
<RollingD34th> should i worry about the dma or irq settings?
<RollingD34th> or the fm i/o and mpu i/o address?
<favro> RollingD34th: to find out I need the comp brand/model
<RollingD34th> compaq 1255
<RollingD34th> presario
<RollingD34th> it's from before HP bought out compaq
<favro> k
<RollingD34th> ok, back up
<favro> RollingD34th: this bloke figured it outhttp://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-232876.html
<favro> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-232876.html
<RollingD34th> http://www.putzin.net/linux/compaq/
<RollingD34th> doesn't exist any more
<RollingD34th> neither does the other website he mentions
<favro> k
<RollingD34th> found a guide in the full version of the thread tho
<RollingD34th> gonna try that
<RollingD34th> looking at the full version i can actually understand that we's saying
<RollingD34th> how do i add a line to /etc/modules
<RollingD34th> actually, i don't have a /ect/modules...
<jwishnie> RollingD34th: What are you trying to do?
<RollingD34th> his third post
<qwerty121> hello. i just installed xubuntu. can someone please tell me how to install themes?
<jwishnie> RollingD34th: if you are trying to force the load of a kernel module, you do want to put it in /etc/modules
<RollingD34th> yeah, i just realize modules is a file, not a dir
<jwishnie> qwerty121: go to Applications->System->Synaptic Package manager, from there you can install many different software packages including themes
<jwishnie> RollingD34th: Yeah, /etc/modules is a file where you can list kernel modules to be loaded. /etc/modprobe.d/ is a directory where you can add files containing configuration settings for any loadable modules
<RollingD34th> ok, how do i add to /etc/modules?
<favro> RollingD34th: gksu mousepad /etc/modules
<qwerty121> jwishnie: i have donwloaded a theme from xfce-look.org...how can i install that one?
<jwishnie> qwerty121: I've never done it that way. On an Ubuntu/Debian based system it's best to use DEB package files to install software
<favro> !theme
<jwishnie> qwerty121: what theme did you download
<jwishnie> ?
<RollingD34th> ok, tried that, now rebooting
<favro> luck
 * RollingD34th crosses his fingers
<favro> RollingD34th: did you make the file   /etc/modprobe.d/sound   with   options snd-es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=9   as the line in it?
<RollingD34th> yes
<favro> :)
<RollingD34th> then went in to setup and changed the sound irq to irq9
<favro> top job then
<RollingD34th> we'll see if it work
<RollingD34th> if i does, i'm having an issue with grub
<RollingD34th> where can i find a sound file?
<jwishnie> RollingD34th: /usr/share/sounds
<RollingD34th> slow computer is slow
<RollingD34th> Amen Hallelujah Peanut Butter
 * RollingD34th has sound
<RollingD34th> thanks favro
<RollingD34th> heh, if i do anything while the song is playing, it stops playing
<RollingD34th> then it has to buffer
<RollingD34th> should be good enough as a mp3 player until i get some ram for it
<RollingD34th> how do i view windows comps on my network?
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> How do i set up new monitor on my computer?
<nikolam> I ised to use 19" and I switched to 15" and I want to change sceeen settings
<nikolam> There are no Modeline things i xorg.conf anymore
<nikolam> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing
<nikolam> but settin some default settings
<nikolam> sudo displayconfig-gtk show only 640x480 resolution and i can`t do nothing with it
<nikolam> I am worried to damage my new monitor if I connect it to a machine with higher frequencies!
<favro> BiNaRyCoDe: did you try to send me a file?
<BiNaRyCoDe> no, I was trying to chat
<favro> odd way to do it
<BiNaRyCoDe> sorry, it said chat
<BiNaRyCoDe> im using mirc
<favro> k - no biggy
<favro> bbl :)
<trojatra> Has anyone tried the xubuntu derivative WorkBench?
<bastl> hello im looking for help to compile the synaptics xorg-module under ubuntu. can anyone help? compilation works fine, but X doesnt load it :-/
<g00se> The alternate installer claims to aid "pre-configured OEM systems". Where can i get more details?
<TheSheep> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> g00se: basically it asks for username and password at first boot
<favro> afaik the alternate installer is the debian installer - it's not live - so maybe somewhere debian - wiki or #debian maybe
<favro> ok ubuntu has that covered then
<g00se> I'll look thanks
<g00se> favro: "afaik the alternate installer is the debian installer". Yes there was mention of that. wols: are you there? ;-)
<ozkugh> hi
<whileimhere> How can I get the network manager to remember the password?
<Rakeer> Where can I manually download ubuntu packages?
<ablomen> Rakeer, you can use apt-get -d (download only) or you can enter the repository url in your webbrowser
<backwaters> hi
<backwaters> I have the following card: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
<backwaters> the sound doesnt work eventhough the card is detected
<backwaters> can anyone help me?
<backwaters> hi anyone here?
<Niksoni> Im here
<Niksoni> Hmm...let me think
<Niksoni> Are you using a laptop or a computer?And what version of Xubuntu do you have?
<backwaters> Niksoni, sorry for the late reply
<backwaters> Niksoni, Im using a laptop
<Niksoni> Hmm...
<omar> hello world !
<backwaters> the version is hardy heron
<Niksoni> System.out.println "(hello world !)"
<Niksoni> Did you turn on your volume?
<backwaters> Niksoni, I have done many google search. but no result
<backwaters> yes the volume is max
<TheSheep> backwaters: check it alsamixer that all channels are enabled
<TheSheep> backwaters: type 'alsamixer' in terminal to start it
<backwaters> TheSheep, checked. all are at the max.
<TheSheep> backwaters: and none is 'muted'?
<Niksoni> Yes,it might be muted
<TheSheep> backwaters: type in terminal 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp', do you hear noise?
<omar> i got some weird problem
<backwaters> TheSheep, how to check if one is muted?
<Niksoni> Omar: Yes?
<TheSheep> backwaters: look whether the letters under the volume bar in alsamixer are green or red, 'm' switches them
<omar> on the logon screen and on xfce interface text is written in big characters ( 72 pt or sthg like that )
<backwaters> TheSheep, ok checking
<Niksoni> Omar: uhhh...i never had that problem,let me think...
<omar> on the logon screen and on xfce interface text is written in big characters ( 72 pt or sthg like that )
<omar> Niksoni: It's just on my laptop
<omar> Niksoni: Gnome's working fine
<Niksoni> Oh,yeah i have this question,why is it called Xubuntu when it's using Gnome?
<Niksoni> Shouldn't it use the XFCE Environment?
<backwaters> TheSheep, they are not muted. I cannot hear any sound when typed in the command you have said.
<Niksoni> backwaters: try to restart your computer,maybe that will help
<TheSheep> Niksoni: it's not using gnome
<TheSheep> backwaters: and no error?
<backwaters> Niksoni, i have restarted many times. no difference. there is no errors either
<Niksoni> TheSheep: i know,but the interface looks like Gnome
<backwaters> dmesg | grep sound retuns nothing
<TheSheep> backwaters: try grep snd
<backwaters> TheSheep, same
<backwaters> TheSheep, but lsmod | grep snd gives a lot of lines.
<backwaters> about 10 lines
<TheSheep> backwaters: yeah
<TheSheep> backwaters: maybe search for your soundcard on the forums
<TheSheep> backwaters: and maybe on the bugtracker too
<omar> I tried the xubuntu live CD and also installed xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu but always the same problem
<backwaters> TheSheep, did lots of search. but it seems no one got it working. not too much discussion on this card either
<TheSheep> :(
<backwaters> TheSheep, I chose alsa as my sound sys but there are many modules with the name oss loaded. is this normal?
<TheSheep> backwaters: yes, alsa emulates oss
<backwaters> oh ok
<favro> backwaters: what is the brand/model of the laptop?
<backwaters> favro, Compaq, Presario, B1900
<Niksoni> try running a virtual system
<Niksoni> Then install any other Linux distributions (i recommend ubuntu) and see if it works there
<favro> that's not a common laptop backwaters
<Niksoni> I have to be honest here,i never heard about that types of Laptops,still i recommend you try a virtual system
<omar> Niksoni sorry i wasn't here
<omar> Niksoni : I'm using Gnome on Ubuntu, but i tried xfce desktop for better performances
<backwaters> favro, not? I didn't know that. it is 2 years old. every other problems has been fixed the only problem remaining is the sound.
<omar> Niksoni : And i did use xubuntu's live cd on this laptop to check it before installing xfce
<backwaters> Niksoni, I tried Ubuntu and Knoppix. both doesn't give me sound
<favro> I just googled "compaq presario 81900" - less than 10 reults...
<backwaters> favro, here is url: http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/notebooks/0,39050488,39269560p,00.htm
<backwaters> i got a fw pages of google result!
<favro> backwaters: does  sudo lshw   give it another name?
<backwaters> favro, it is B9100 not 81900
<backwaters> favro, let me check
<favro> ahh
<backwaters> favro, here is what that command says: product: Presario B1900 (RF455PA#UUF)
<favro> k
<favro> so it is 81900 then...
<backwaters> favro, no it starts with B : product: Presario B1900 (RF455PA#UUF)
<favro> ohhh
<favro> backwaters: I'm reading here - http://www.linux-laptop.net/compaq.html
<backwaters> favro, my laptop is not there. I will add once my sound is good :)
<favro> :)
<backwaters> favro, most ppl have the AC97 audio. this is working fine on another pc i have
<backwaters> but mine comes with same strange hw
<favro> backwaters: has good comments as a solution - http://prash-babu.blogspot.com/2008/02/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-gutsy-710.html
<backwaters> favro, checking
<backwaters> favro, System->Preferences->Sound where is it in the XFCE?
<backwaters> mine is Xubuntu
<favro> backwaters: add the sound applet to the panel and right click is how I do it
<favro> mixer
<favro> backwaters: I'm not on xubuntu atm - someone might offer?
<backwaters> favro, when i click on the applet. it shows a blak window
<DarkTan> how do i access the other computers on my network?
<favro> applications-settings-system settings-sound?
<favro> DarkTan: that was for backwaters  - you need samba
<favro> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<backwaters> favro, ok i got the controls on the applet. moved all to the max. but still no sound
<omar> cooperate with windows ?
<DarkTan> ok, gonne try that
<omar> networkin with windows pc ?
<DarkTan> how do i kill the shared folders window, it's been trying to do something for 8 hours now
<favro> backwaters: from that post change the autodetect setting if it's there - if not that post isn't gonna help
<DarkTan> omar: yeah, getting all me music of my XP server
<backwaters> the autodetect is not here.
<backwaters> favro, the autodetect is not here.
<favro> backwaters: seems it's realtek sound
<backwaters> favro, you mean my card is realtek ? how do you check it? ATI have no driver for this in their site
<favro> backwaters: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269532
<backwaters> favro, im reading it
<omar> DarkTan sorry i can't help you i always had this problem too :D i thought samba was the solution
<omar> DarkTan try the system monitor
<omar> so anybody knows how to reduve character size in xfce desktop and logon screen ?
<backwaters> favro, but it doesn't say what is the solution.
<favro> backwaters: from here - http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main - realtek aren't supported - whch seems strange 'cause they're common
<DarkTan> thx omar
<DarkTan> and favro
<backwaters> favro, they have my card here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-ATI
<omar> DarkTan ur welcome, did it works for you ?
<DarkTan> i killed the shared folders, i can see the computer from my windows machine
<DarkTan> now trying to find the windoes comp from the linux comp
<favro> backwaters: you need to find which chipset you have now
<backwaters> favro, how to find that?
<favro> backwaters: never had to do that before - sudo lshw would be my first go
<favro> DarkTan: did -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html  - help?
<backwaters> favro, ah here is what it says:
<backwaters>  description: Audio device
<backwaters>              product: IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller
<backwaters>              vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<backwaters>              physical id: 14.2
<backwaters>              bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2
<backwaters>              version: 01
<backwaters>              width: 64 bits
<backwaters>              clock: 33MHz
<backwaters>              capabilities: bus_master cap_list
<backwaters>              configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=64 module=snd_hda_intel
<favro> !paste | backwaters
<ubottu> backwaters: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<backwaters> favro, sorry
<favro> k :)
<favro>  driver=HDA Intel latency=64 module=snd_hda_intel
<favro> backwaters: in a terminal   sudo modprobe -v snd_hda_intel
<backwaters> favro, nothing happens
<backwaters> favro, nothing returned
<DarkTan> ok, i got to shared folders, i get an error telling me i need to install samba of nfs, i already installed samba
<favro> backwaters: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<backwaters> favro, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41551/
<favro> k
<DarkTan> ahh, need a reboot
<favro> backwaters: what does   lspci | grep ausio   say please?
<favro> oops
<favro>  lspci | grep aud backwaters io
<favro>  lspci | grep audio bac - sorry :)
<backwaters> favro, nothig
<favro>  lspci | grep audio
<backwaters> but if I say Audio
<favro> yahhh :) - sorry backwaters
<backwaters> it will output this: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<favro> which is set up for snd_hda_intel bac :)
<backwaters> favro, yes
<favro> backwaters: it sees the card and has a module - in terminal   aplay -l   please
<backwaters> favro, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41553/
<backwaters> favro, do you  think re-compiling the driver will help
<backwaters> i mean alsa
<favro> backwaters: ubuntu can use it if we find out how
<favro> backwaters: do you have a   .wav   file?
<backwaters> favro, .wav! i can find one frm windows
<favro> sweet
<backwaters> mp3 not good?
<favro> no aplay can't use 'em
<backwaters> favro, searching
<favro> k :)
<favro> backwaters: locate *.wav
<backwaters> favro, ok found a few
<favro> backwaters: aplay -c 1 /path/to/file
<backwaters> favro, tried. no sound
<favro> k
<favro> backwaters: which kernel are you using - uname -r  - will tell
<backwaters> favro, 2.6.24-19-generic
<favro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61684bac - says solution
<favro> backwaters: ^^
<backwaters> favro, checking
<backwaters> favro, so you suggest i file a bug?
<Rakeer> O.K. It's official, wifi working for PS3 :P (It was actually only detected before.) Im on it now, wirelessly. Thank god.
<favro> backwaters: was that the solution - doing a couple diff things here ?
<backwaters> favro, the page is about  Re: laptop suspend not working
<backwaters> it says laptop support is big for ubuntu and must file a bug for the above mentioned problem
<favro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<favro> backwaters: sorry...
<backwaters> favro, thanks. im checking it
<backwaters> favro, it looks promising. but when i type cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec I have two lines. 1 for Realtek and another one for Conexant
<backwaters> favro, is this ok? shall i follow the steps for Realtek from that forum?
<favro> backwaters: backwaters I would look in sudo lshw - is there only one card?
<backwaters> favro, yup there is only one for audio
<favro> backwaters: go with the realtek
<favro> :)
<backwaters> favro, alright. will restart now. talk to you in a min
<favro> k
<omar> anybody know how to reduce text size in xfce desktop ?
<favro> omar: tried in applications-settings-system settings?
<omar> favro since text is really big i can't work with the interface
<omar> favro, on xfce interface and logon screen on ubuntu, and everywhere in xubuntu text is written in a very big character size (72 pt or sthg like that )
<favro> omar: if it can help you can hold down the alt key and use the mouse to drag the desktop up
<favro> but..
<omar> i'll give it a try
<omar> erm thinking about it i dont think its the solution
<favro> omar: if you are at login hit  ctrl+alt+F2  then login
<favro> omar: it is a console
<omar> favro, not really
<omar> favro, on logon screen only the menu down the screen are big
<omar> favro, when clicking over they cover all the screen
<omar> favro, same probleme with xfce and xubuntu ( even on live CD )
<favro> omar: if you are at login hit  ctrl+alt+F2  then login - wee'll fix it from console hopefully :)
<omar> favro, ok but can you tell me the procedure now ? i got the problem on this laptop and i cannot launch IRC from console
<favro> omar: in ~/.config/xfwm there is a config file for your fonts  - which one I can't check atm
<omar> ok i'll check it from gnome
<favro> omar: if I knew you had gnome... - sorry
<omar> favro, no problem
<favro> omar: omar it's all ok in gnome yes?
<omar> yeah
<omar> favro, i cant find that config folder
<favro> omar: can you paste   ls ~/.config/xfwm   ?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<omar> ok wait
<omar> there is no need to paste, it says taht it cannot access this folder because it do not exists
<favro> omar: well then - ls ~/.config
<omar> ok
<omar> i think i found it
<omar> its named xfce4
<favro> omar: great - is there an xfwm in there?
<omar> favro, so do i paste ls ~/.config/xfce4 or xfce4-session ?
<favro> omar: tell me if xfwm is in xfce4 :)
<omar> wait
<omar> favro, yes xfwm4
<favro> omar: and in there ?
<omar> favro, nothing, i think the folder's empty
<favro> omar: how did you install xfce4/xubuntu?
<omar> favro, apt-get xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<omar> favro, and i used live cd version of xubuntu ( same probleme )
<omar> brb
<favro> k
<omar> back
<favro> k
<favro> omar: in terminal do   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xubuntu-desktop
<omar> favro, i think that this is not specific to xfce or xubuntu because i had this problem on ubuntu logon screen even before installing xubuntu-desktop
<favro> omar: k - prob vid card driver or font install then maybe
<omar> ok
<omar> but if it was that case why gnome's working fine ?
<omar> i still have the same problem
<Odd-rationale> what's the issue? (sorry i cam in late...) wrong resolution in gdm and xfce4-session?
<omar> not really
<omar> on logon screen and xfce/xubuntu text is written in 72 pt characters
<Odd-rationale> omar: but not in gnome?
<omar> i cannot use xubuntu or ubuntu under xfce due to that size
<omar> Odd-rationale, gnome is working fine
<omar> is there a way to take a screenshot on logon screen ?
<Odd-rationale> omar: screenshot? you can use http://imagebin.ca/
<Odd-rationale> omar: a screen shot a xfce will be fine...
<omar> Odd-rationale, hosting aint the problem :-)
<omar> Odd-rationale, but how ? the upper desktop bar takes half my screen and once i click on applications the whole screen is covered by two or three application names
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<ushimitsudoki> i have a small script with 3 lines. the last line is "xfdesktop -reload". if i run this script myself it works, but if i run it through a cron job it does not execute this last line? what am i doing wrong?
<omar> Odd-rationale, any idea how i can take a screenshot without using menus ?
<Odd-rationale> omar: maybe try the printscreen key on your keyboard?
<omar> Odd-rationale, lol i did but there was nothing happening :D
<omar> brb
<Odd-rationale> k
<omar> back
<Odd-rationale> omar: this seems like a very strange problem. can from the login screen, can you select to log into a failsafe terminal? does the problem occer there as well?
<Niksoni> change the resolution?
<Niksoni> Did it work?
<doke> i need some help.
<Niksoni> doke: Yes?
<doke> i haven't logged on to my computer in about a month and have forgotten my password.
<Niksoni> Uhh...
<Niksoni> doke: I don't know that one,i never forgot my password,try asking someone else
<Niksoni> doke: Did you try google.com or yahoo.com to search for answer?
<doke> yeah, but i just tried searching on the ubuntu website and found a way
<doke> thanks for the help.
<Niksoni> oh,ok.Good luck :)
<Odd-rationale> doke: you can boot into recovery mode, and select, drop into root shell
<Odd-rationale> doke: then change you passord by typing: passwd <usename>
<Odd-rationale> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Niksoni> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Niksoni> oh,ok lol
<shane_> im not sure what hapened but i was using open office word and also abi word at the same time they had a clash and my cpu maxed out,when i used a restart the desktop came back with no menus
<shane_> how do i corect this
<Chaser_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheSheep> shane_: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<TheSheep> !botabuse > Chaser_
<ubottu> Chaser_, please see my private message
<shane_> TheSheep: TY
<TheSheep> shane_: sorry, didn't mean to type it on the channel :)
<TheSheep> shane_: I just mean that you can use msg :)
<Chaser_> oops sorry for trying it on public channel
<TheSheep> shane_: sorry, confused nick again :)
<shane_> k thanks guys
<eldenz> anybody knows how i get window decorations back? :f
<eldenz> they all have no border/title and cannot be resized
<eldenz> the Applications/Places menus are around
<eldenz> i could go the windows way.. just reinstall ;)
<eldenz> xfwm4 --replace for teh rescue
<cody-somerville> :]
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> I can't make the multimedia keys on my laptop to work:-<
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, what are you trying?
<Myrtti> add volume up and volume down
<Myrtti> I tried xev already
<Myrtti> none found
<cody-somerville> vol up and volume down works if you have the mixer applet in your panel
<coco__> can someone tell me, what maybe happen with my system after the last update came? After a restart i cannot anymore connect to the internet
<coco__> i have a usb wireless stick RaLink RT73
<coco__> how i can search again for hardware or check if it is installed or how i install again ?
<Mannequin> hi. after some minutes of inactivity, Xubuntu (8.04.1, fresh install) goes to screensaver mode
<Mannequin> then, after a few more minutes of inactivity, the screen goes black (standy-by?) and there is no way to re-activate
<Mannequin> I've to restart X by Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Mannequin> of course, I lost a few things on restarting X, so the workaround isn't too good
<outofooo> hello
<outofooo> i'm from spain, i need help for xubuntu enyone speack spanish?
<outofooo> i have xubuntu 8.04.1 in a labtop toshiba satelite pro 4600 pentium3. my porblem is the xfce don't have major resolution of 800x600 and this laptop have 1024x768 enyone can helpme?
<outofooo> the resolution accepts is maximum 800x600 and i need a resolution 1024x768 can helpme please?
<neur1> did you look at you xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> outofooo: try running 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' and setting up your display there
<outofooo> yes a try  xorg.conf -configuration and restart the xorg but not solution the problem neur1
<outofooo> thamx theSheep now try
<TheSheep> outofooo: lspci or lshw will tell you what hardware you have
<outofooo> very thanks TheSheep
<outofooo> youhave a nice solution thank you very much
<outofooo> ;)
<neur1> thanks
<outofooo> sorry one more quetion: if the horitzontal and vertical ranges of the sreen are the sames of the old configuration, the screen is god?
<outofooo> thanks for all
<outofooo> god bye
<MoonStorm> hi, where is the trashcan?
<MoonStorm> ie, in a termainal window and doing ls -a i don't see the trashcan
<MoonStorm> i need to fish around in it for a bit
<favro> `it is /.local/share/Trash
<favro> in your /home/you folder
<MoonStorm> thx
<EnderofDragon> howdy
#xubuntu 2008-08-30
<stevenw> hello all
<qwerty121> hello. How can i change the background image? My right-click isn't working... :(
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> aplicationes-configuration-configuration-desktop
<Genelyk> top left
<qwerty121> Genelyk: there's no configuration in applications
<Genelyk> uhmm
<qwerty121> Genelyk: i got it
<qwerty121> thanks
<BiNaRyCoDe> Ubuntu Failed to start the X Server, could someone help me find a solution?
<Genelyk> what message error show¿
<BiNaRyCoDe> hld on
<BiNaRyCoDe> sorryu
<BiNaRyCoDe> Error: "/etc/gdm/failsafeXserver: line 47 [: too many arguments Warning: Could not retrieve Edid because get - edid is not installed(1)"
<BiNaRyCoDe> Genelyk: Still there?
<Genelyk> uhmm
<BiNaRyCoDe> So did you see my error message above?
<Genelyk> paste  ,  message
<Genelyk> ﻿ http://paste.ubuntu.com    there  error
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok....but what will that do?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Genelyk: umm...I did what ya said....now what???
<Genelyk> one moment
<BiNaRyCoDe> k
<Genelyk> u.u mi ingles es pobre
<BiNaRyCoDe> what? I dont speak spanish, sorry
<ozkugh> que esta mucho lolololololollolo
<Genelyk> u.u
<Genelyk> write  your  xorg.conf
<ozkugh> yo quero mucho coca por favor
<ozkugh> lololol
<BiNaRyCoDe> Genelyk: I gotta go but thanks for the help
<Genelyk> q dijo u.u
<Genelyk> coca?
<ozkugh> si
<ozkugh> coca
<ozkugh> http://i33.tinypic.com/sgsq3l.jpg
<ozkugh> mucha coca
<Genelyk> esta esm i pc
<Genelyk> http://genelyk.googlepages.com/feiooo.jpg
<ozkugh> queres coca
<Genelyk> naa
<ozkugh> lol
<ozkugh> queres vicodin por favor
<ozkugh> hola
<Rakeer> How can I set Xubuntu to completely restore my session when I reboot?
<TheSheep> Rakeer: not everything can be saved in a session
<Andy_1984> hi
<Andy_1984> need a few questions answering if possible before i venture into ubuntu world
<tuna> fire away
<Andy_1984> cool
<Andy_1984> well i use xp atm and i use a kernelmode driver as a plugin for gaming
<Andy_1984> wonder if this will work on ubuntu
<Andy_1984> .sys driver - xp kernel
<tuna> huh?
<tuna> the xp and inux kernel, and drivers for them, are completely uncompatible
<tuna> *linuc
<tuna> *linux
<Andy_1984> is there any way to porn it over
<tuna> damn, can't type today
<tuna> lol
<Andy_1984> port
<Andy_1984> lol
<tuna> ... at least I'm not the only one
<tuna> a complete rewrite
<tuna> but what exactly do you need it for?
<Andy_1984> steam, game
<Andy_1984> its essential
<tuna> steam runs fine on wine
<Andy_1984> yes but my driver wont
<tuna> what device is it for?
<Andy_1984> its a cheat :( ring0 (kernelmode) cheat
<Andy_1984> dont hate me
<tuna> lol
<tuna> a complete rewrite
<Andy_1984> i thought as much
<Andy_1984> same with vista aswell
<Andy_1984> stuck on xp because i cant disable patch guardf
<tuna> the NT kernel (what xp uses) and Linux share no common ancestry. That means, even the formats differ, and the API's are not even near each other. First you'd have to shoehorn it into a linux module to be able to load it in kernel mode, and then, since the data structures very likely have nothing whatsoever in common, all it would do is rewrite parts of kernel memory with trash and crash the machine.
<tuna> so, no go.
<Andy_1984> ok
<Andy_1984> you seem quite upto speed on this subject
<tuna> Done some kernel coding in the past.
<Andy_1984> one last question
<tuna> ya?
<Andy_1984> the driver is pretty much perfect in every way, made by organner not myself but it bsods a lot, i know microsoft crash report can determine the problem, any other way?
<tuna> I dunno. Never hacked around in windows kernel code much.
<tuna> It's dangerous... if you work too close to microsoft stuff and then write something in same domain, they can claim they own it.
<Andy_1984> all i know about this driver is it does not go through ssdt or whatever
<Andy_1984> no memory modfiication, no code injection
<tuna> I dunno.
<Andy_1984> ok cheers anyway cya
<indent> hi..
<indent> can somebody help me to recover my windows?
<indent> i cannot boot into windows after i install ubuntu
<indent> please somebody help me
<wols_> is windows showuing up in your grub menu?
<indent> nope
<indent> but my windows is still inside the drive
<wols_> sudo fdisk -l
<indent> this is my fdisk -l
<indent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41809/
<indent> and this is my menu.lst
<indent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41860/
<wols_> wtf did you do?
<wols_> why that many partitions?
<wols_> and this is not a ubuntu generated menu.lst
<wols_> what did you do with the original menu.lst?
<indent> i make my own part for /var /usr /bla..bla..
<indent> this is my original menu.lst
<indent> i just show up the last line
<wols_> no it's not. lots is missing
<indent> ok..i'll give u the exact file
<indent> hold on
<indent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41864/
<indent> there it is
<indent> how was that?
<indent> somebody please help
<vidd> indent, what is your issue?
<indent> i cant boot into windows after i install ubuntu
<vidd> how did you install ubuntu?
<indent> i use same drive to run windows and ubuntu
<indent> using manual configure to create partition for ubuntu
<vidd> you machine had windows on it...you took the ubuntu disk....what did you do next?
<indent> yeah
<vidd> ok....
<indent> already got windows in it b4 i install ubuntu
<vidd> one hard drive or 2?
<indent> i just install ubuntu as usual..
<indent> i create one by one partition for /var /usr /tmp /bla..bla..
<vidd> hold up...
<indent> ok
<vidd> i want to know if you had two (or more) partitions when you installed windows
<indent> yup
<indent> i got 2 part
<vidd> ok....
<indent> 1st for windows
<indent> 2nd for ubuntu
<vidd> are they seperate hard drives or multiple partitions on one hard drive?
<indent> one hdd
<vidd> ok... when you went itno the partitioner in ubuntu install....how many partitions showed up BEFORE you provisioned them?
<indent> here is my fdisk -l
<indent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41809/
<indent> and ..this is my menu.lst
<indent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41864/
<vidd> that is rather amusing....
<vidd> ive seen windows pretend it was the only OS installed...but never a linux distro!
<vidd> i dont have a dual boot machine
<vidd> so i cant look at the menu.lst on it to see what the proper verbage is....
<vidd> but you need to add a record that points to the boot.ini for the windows section
<indent> how can i do that?
<vidd> edit your menu.lst to add the record
<indent> how?
<indent> what should i do to edit it?
<vidd> open it with root access and type the correct info and save
<vidd> you can also try sudo update-grub
<vidd> do you see in the lines 37 - 43 in the menu.lst you pastebin'd?
<wols_> update-grub won't help
<indent> yeah
<vidd> that is the data you need to add
<vidd> line 40 needs (hd0,0) changed to the right partitions
<vidd> add it to about 146 ... and make sure the #'s are not there when you add it
<vidd> if im reading it correctly....it should be hd0,6
<indent> just change line 40..or need to add new line?
<vidd> add new lines
<vidd> copy lines 37-43 to line 146....
<vidd> uncomment them....
<vidd> on the new lines, change 0,0 to 0,6
<vidd> reboot, cross fingers and pray
<indent> ok..i'm working on it now
<vidd> if it dont work correctly, you will need to boot into a live cd and modify those lines
<vidd> until it works correctly...or comment them out to get the same thing you have now
<indent> ok..
<indent> i'll try
<vidd> i have never done this myself....but it should work
<vidd> someone correct me if i missed something!
<indent> thanks a lot for ur help
<vidd> just understand that my advise comes with no warrenty!
<vidd> i cant seam to get mount a network share drive correctly
<vidd> wols_, did you see anything wrong with the info i gave indent?
<wols_> he messaged me unasked, he's on my autoignore
<vidd> oh
<vidd> im wondering if him not coming back is a good thing or a bad thing
<vidd> i hate to give out bad advise
<wols_> he's in ubuntu and asks the same question again
<sponix> Looking for advice on webcams, anyone know of one under $40 that "just works" without any fiddling around ?
<vidd> sponix, from my experience...they all "Just work"
<sponix> vidd:  Really? What are a few of the ones you have used that "just work" ?
<vidd> however...they dont integrate with any apps
<vidd> there is that microsoft webcam that comes in a two pack....
<vidd> i dont know what the actual names are....
<vidd> i just plug the usb in, and open cheese....and there is the inmage
<vidd> my suggestion is borrow a freind's webcam
<vidd> plug the usb into your computer and try it out
 * vidd dont use webcams
<march> sponix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Webkameras / http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FHardwaredatenbank%2FPeripherie%23Webkameras&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=en
<march> I'm using Logitech QuickCam Messenger - works fine. Costs about 20 €
<vidd> march, do you have it integrated with any apps....such as intant messanger?
<sponix> march:  just plug it in and go? Looking for something that works with Skype on Linux 2.6.24+ (Ubuntu Hardy)
<march> I plugged it in and it worked. The only IM I'm using is Pidgin.
<march> Camorama is the software I'm using.
<march> But as vidd said - ask a buddy for a cam :)
<whileimhere> Hi Is there a way to modify how close the desktop icons can go to the edge of the screen?
<vidd> whileimhere, yes there is....but i dont recall exactly how
<whileimhere> I never found it
<vidd> im looking
<whileimhere> Thanks
<march> sponix: my webcam is supported by Skype - just downloaded the Software and tested it
<vidd> whileimhere, try modifying ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/desktop.xml
<vidd> whileimhere, make a backup!
<march> The integrated mic is also working.
<vidd> whileimhere, brb
<sponix> Logitech QuickCam Messenger aye ? Did it take right off, or did you have to build a driver ?
<march> It worked out of box - lsusb: 046d:08da
<sponix> march:  And do you mind getting me the full model number, part number, or whatever is provided on the box and device itself. I just want to know an _exact_ known working model before I purchase
<sponix> march:  That is great
<sponix> Have to have something like that, so the wife can just jack it in and fire over the Application when I'm over seas
<march> But I don't know if there exist diferent models in other countries...
<whileimhere> vidd thanks
<march> The only thing is that you must boot without the cam. Otherwise Xubuntu finds another soundcard. In this case i edited a fil - but I don't know which one ;)
<whileimhere> hmm where is the notification add on for the panel I dont seem to see it anywhere
<whileimhere> oh found it
<whileimhere> its called system try
<march> It was /etc/modprobe.d/snd-usb-audio
<vidd> whileimhere, did editing that file fix you up?
<whileimhere> I have not tried it
<whileimhere> I wrote it down to try in a bit
<JinKazama> hi all
<march> hi
<ozkugh> hi
<march> hi
<ozkugh> is there a vay to remap the right mouse button to be the middle mouse/scroll button and vice versa?
<ozkugh> way *
<whileimhere> Okay last question for today I think. Is there a way to make the panel transparent but not the icons in it?
<whileimhere> I know that GNOME can do this but can XFCE?
<vidd> if gnome can do it, xfce can do it
<vidd> and if all else fails, replace xfce panels with gnome panels =]
<whileimhere> wont that just make XFCE heavy and the point of XFCE is to stay light?
<vidd> if you cannot get the funtionality you want with the lightweight app, add the bloat (cuzz its only bloat if you dont use the "extra" features)
<whileimhere> LOL okay
<whileimhere> thanks
<Tibbelit> Hi I got a question
<Tibbelit> If a driver isn't installed... How do I install it?
<vidd> Tibbelit, i have answers
<vidd> Tibbelit, what driver you talking about?
<Tibbelit> Casue my screen only shows 800x600 px (laptop) so there's black all around... IT should be 1024x 768 (or what it si:P)
<Tibbelit> And my wireless networkcard ain't working (connected through USB)
<Tibbelit> Anyone who can help me:)?
<vidd> Tibbelit, sorry...im at work and had to take a call
<Tibbelit> no problems at all!
<vidd> for the display, do you have 1024x768 as an option?
<vidd> also, what does lsusb say about your wifi card
<Tibbelit> no, no option higher than 800x600
<Tibbelit> shall check'
<vidd> so "default" "800x600" and some ridiculous other setting?
<vidd> or just "default"?
<Tibbelit> I'm sorry what's lsusb? First time I use linux
<vidd> open terminal and type lsusb
<Tibbelit> There's default and several other options, 800.600, and lower options
<vidd> so you ARE at 1024x768
<vidd> you simply need to set your bios to stretch your screen
<Tibbelit> no, I'm at 800x600
<vidd> then set it to "default"
<Tibbelit> ok
<vidd> did that get you what you need?
<Tibbelit> Default is the same as the option "800x600", shall reboot later and check bios...
<Tibbelit> okej
<Tibbelit> terminal:
<Tibbelit> Bus 001 Device002: 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<vidd> Tibbelit, all im finding for that device is "use ndiswrapper"
<vidd> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=738871
<Tibbelit> okej, thanks, gonna read it:)
<ozkugh> morning everyone
<march> Good evening :)
<Rakeer> good afternoon :D
<Tibbelit2> tried to follow the forum, "Coulden't find the package ndiswrapper-common"
<march> *g*
<Tibbelit2> does it mean I have to download it?
<march> Use Synaptic
<Tibbelit2> I'm a big beginner:), can you explain more?
<march> I'll try - my menue isn't in english ;)
<Tibbelit2> mean either;)
<march> Applications -> System -> Synaptic
<Tibbelit2> Swedish here;)
<march> German here ;)
<Rakeer> Tibbelit2: did you remeber to 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<Tibbelit2> Rakeer, no?, do I need to connect to internet then?
<Rakeer> well, it updates the packages in synaptic to be a current list
<march> http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FWLAN%2FNdisWrapper&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=sv - maybe it helps Tibbelit2
<Tibbelit2> thanks:)
<march> I'll shutdown - it's time for supper :)
<march> C U :)
<Roger> hello
<Roger> I'm having a problem with my pcmcia card
<Roger> it's a network everywhre 10 base t card
<Roger> It's not found by lspci
<vidd> Roger, try lspcmcia
<Roger> ok
<Roger> but fyi
<Roger> pccardctl ident
<Roger> returns this:
<Roger> Socket 0:
<Roger> no product info available
<Roger> Socket 1:
<Roger> product info: "Network Everywhere","Ethernet 10BaseT PC Card", "2.0", " "
<Roger> manfid: 0x0149, 0xclab
<Roger> function: 5 (network)
<vidd> ok...so the card is there
<vidd> what is (or isnt) happening?
<Roger> ok
<Roger> it retuens:
<Roger> Socket 0 Bridge: Yenta card_bus
<Roger> socket 1 Bridge: same
<vidd> socket 0 is empty
<Roger> Socket 1 divice 0: o driver
<Roger> *no driver
<Roger> would socket 1 divice 0 be my network card?
<vidd> should be
<Roger> ok
<Roger> on the website of this card
<Roger> it has a driver download that includes a text file for linux users
<Roger> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=81592&d=1218751314
<vidd> does ifconfig show anything for this card (most likely eth0
<Roger> there's no eth0 or any other number
<vidd> is this a LAN card or wi-fi?
<Roger> LAN caed
<Roger> *card
<wols_> Roger: what card exactly? lspci -nn
<wols_> Roger: use lspcmcia  then
<wols_> and to check for a ethX interface: ifconfig -a
<Roger> i already did lspcmcia
<Roger> it returned no drivers for divice 0 in socket 1
<Roger> the card is:
<Roger> "Network Everywhere","Ethernet 10BaseT PC Card", "2.0"
<Roger> according to pccardctl ident
<Roger> ifconfig -a gives nothing about the card
<Roger> hi
<Roger> sorry, i dropped for a second
<Roger> anyone type anything while i was gone?\
<Roger> hello?
<vidd> Roger, no they didnt
<vidd> and please dont ping the room
<Roger> ok
<Roger> sorry
<Roger> so, does anyone have  any ideas about my pcmcia card?
<vidd> i dont....never seen lan cand not work
<Roger> ok, well thanks anyway
<Roger> btw, i'm sure it's not just the card being broken, because it stopped working on switching from windows 2000 to linux
<Roger> anyone else here willing to give it a shot?
<vidd> was it in the slot when you installed?
<Roger> idk how the slots are numbered
<Roger> it's in the top one, of 2
<vidd> so then .... yes...it was in the slot when you installed
<vidd> or ....no....i plugged it in after i installed
<Roger> it was in when i installed
<vidd> gee Roger are you palmtree3000?
<Roger> yes
<Roger> ubuntu forums post?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> first place i go
<Roger> the thread died, apparently
<deakillo> hi
<vidd> deakillo, you looking for help?
<deakillo> vidd: yes
<deakillo> sorry i was not here
<deakillo> im back
<vidd> what do you need
<deakillo> im 'designing' my xfce windows environment.. i already change the user interface
<deakillo> window manager and fonts
<deakillo> but i dont found the way to change the gray color of my panels
<deakillo> any idea?
<vidd> deakillo, that is outside my expertise
<deakillo> ok
<deakillo> thank you anyway
<favro> deakillo: I do that with a .gtkrc-mine file in /home/me
<deakillo> .gtkrc-mine?
<deakillo> ahh ok k
<deakillo> you create that folder
<favro> deakillo: in your ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file the last line should be "include ~/.gtkrc-mine" yes?
<deakillo> favro: i cant found that file
<deakillo> .gtkrc-2.0?
<deakillo> cant see it
<favro> deakillo: in thunar - view-show hidden files  will let you see it
<deakillo> yeah
<deakillo> im looking in hidden files
<deakillo> i cannot see it
<favro> it's a file in your home folder after all the folders
<favro> deakillo: try in a terminal   ls -a | grep gtk
<deakillo> the closest is
<deakillo> gtk-bookmarks
<deakillo> when i try that comment
<deakillo> .gtk-bookmarks
<deakillo> appears
<favro> hmmm
<deakillo> that command*
<favro> deakillo: well I would make a file named .gtkrc-2.0  and add the line   include ~/.gtkrc-mine  to it then make the .gtkrc-mine file
<deakillo> i see
<deakillo> well create files is not the same as creating folders?
<deakillo> or tis the same process
<favro> deakillo: I right click in my home folder and select create doc - mt file
<deakillo> ok i create it
<deakillo> then i add a line
<deakillo> .gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> like this?
<favro> deakillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41982/ - I just change the background color bg[NORMAL]
<favro> deakillo: don't forget the   "include ~/gtkrc-mine"
<deakillo> ok i did that
<deakillo> then i need to create another file?
<deakillo> .gtkrc-mine?
<deakillo> ok i did that
<deakillo> now in .gtkrc-mine i copy paste the pastebin you send to me?
<favro> deakillo: yep
<favro> and change the background to a color you prefer
<favro> deakillo: then in terminal  killall xfce4-panel   and   xfce4-panel &    to see how it looks
<deakillo> didnt work:(
<deakillo> wow
<deakillo> and now i cant get my panel
<deakillo> when i close my terminal
<deakillo> my panel disappear
<favro> deakillo: type   exit   in terminal then hit enter to keep panel up - what is the line you have in .gtkrc-2.0 please copy and paste
<deakillo> i cant even go to terminal agian
<deakillo> how would i?
<deakillo> there is no panel
<favro> deakillo: alt+F2 and type xfce4-panel
<deakillo> the line in .gtkrc-2.0 is simple
<deakillo> .gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> as you told me
<deakillo> then i create another .gtkrc-mine file and is where i copy paste does lines
<deakillo> i just change background to (black) just as a try
<favro> deakillo: I told you different line than that
<deakillo> sorry yeah
<deakillo> what i have its
<deakillo> include ~/gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> then i create the .gtkrc-mine file
<deakillo> and is where i copy paste does lines you send me
<favro> missed the dot in front of gtk...
<favro>  include ~/.gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> ahh
<favro> :)
<deakillo> btw there are to bg options
<deakillo> bg[NORMAL] = "#22478e"
<deakillo> #bg[NORMAL] = "#252525"
<deakillo> i change both?
<deakillo> or just the first one?
<favro> deakillo: lines that start with # aren't read - so just change the one without it
<favro> deakillo: I alternate between a couple of themes so have two lines there to make it easier to change
<deakillo> hey
<deakillo> didnt work again
<deakillo> :(
<favro> deakillo: can you paste what   ls -a | grep gtk   says please
<deakillo> yeah until i get my panel again
<deakillo> its a real pain to make alt-f2 works
<deakillo> i need to repeat it a lot of times
<deakillo> cause im using vmware
<deakillo> and alt-f2 is a function for osx:S
<deakillo> its really a pain
<favro> deakillo: use exit and enter so you don't lose the panels...
<favro> or leave the terminal running until the o\panel is setup then
<favro> *panel
<deakillo> ahh icant get
<deakillo> alt f2 to work again
<deakillo> it was luck before
<favro> deakillo: if alt+F2 doesn't work you'll have to ctrl+alt+bkspace to logout and in
<deakillo> ok
<favro> :)
<favro> :(
<deakillo> back
<favro> :)
<deakillo> whats was the command?
<favro> to restart the panel? - or ls -a | grep gtk
<deakillo> you told me to
<deakillo> give me the output of something
<deakillo> what was that
<favro> ls -a | grep gtk
<favro> that means list the files in this dir that have gtk in thier names
<favro> even the hidden ones
<favro> *their
<deakillo> .gtk-bookmarks
<deakillo> .gtkrc-2.0
<deakillo> .gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> does are the only ones
<favro> they're the ones we need - I wanted to check the spelling of the filenames
<deakillo> ok
<Ben_Cs> guys, i'm shocked: debian+xfce takes only ~80MB of RAM, while xubuntu takes ~350MB. what a difference!
<deakillo> im trying something diffrent
<deakillo> different
<deakillo> what was the command?
<deakillo> killall xfce-panel?
<deakillo> and then.. xfce4-panel &
<deakillo> ?
<deakillo> yeah it was
<deakillo> and didnt work again
<deakillo> ahhh
<favro> Ben_Cs: it uses only 76mb here to paint the desktop
<favro> deakillo: any luck?
<deakillo> noup
<Ben_Cs> favro: meaning?
<favro> Ben_Cs: I think somethings up with your setup
<favro> deakillo: can you paste what   ls -a | grep gtk   says please
<vidd> Ben_Cs, i have xubuntu running on a system with only 128 ram
<Ben_Cs> favro: the default setup of xubuntu. did you disable all autostarted apps in xubuntu?
<deakillo> i told you favro
<deakillo>  .gtk-bookmarks
<deakillo>  .gtkrc-2.0
<deakillo>  .gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> this
<vidd> and i made no customization
<favro> deakillo: ok - what I showed you works everywhere - check spelling please
<favro> Ben_Cs: no - try   top  in terminal - > will show mem users
<favro> deakillo: I was hoping you would paste that output - not type it...
<deakillo> it was copy paste
<favro> k
<Ben_Cs> favro: nevermind how much Xorg takes. what's important is ammount of mem the whole system is using
<deakillo> favro can you send the pastebin agian please
<deakillo> i want to check it again
<favro>  deakillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41982/
<favro> ben
<favro> Ben_Cs: by "paint the desktop" I meant mem usage after login
<deakillo> are you sure i just need to type a color?
<deakillo> maybe has to be with the numbers?
<deakillo> i will change it and restart instead of killall
<deakillo> just to be 100% sure
<favro> deakillo: should be like this after the =   "#22478e"
<deakillo> yeah
<favro> k
<deakillo> does numbers are the ones i have
<Ben_Cs> favro: ok
<Ben_Cs> didn't check on login
<Ben_Cs> anyways i'm off. bye
<Ben_Cs> and thanks
<favro> Ben_Cs: how much are you running in the b/ground? - lamp etc?
<favro> well...
<deakillo> noup didnt work
<deakillo> you dont know of any alternative?
<favro> deakillo: in your .gtkrc-2.0 file change it to  include /home/"your login name"/.gtkrc-mine
<deakillo> hey guess what
<deakillo> xfce-dusk
<deakillo> change my panel
<deakillo> and i like it looks cool lol
<deakillo> i think this works
<favro> :)
<deakillo> i found a very cool
<deakillo> matrix fonts
<deakillo> i make the font just a little bit biggers
<deakillo> looks awsome lol
<deakillo> favro: the use hinting option is just for low resolution monitors?
<deakillo> cause when i take it off.. everything look a bit better
<favro> I've never played with it - sorry
<deakillo> ok
<deakillo> thx
<Pstevens> newbie seeking advice, please: I'm running Xubuntu Dapper Drake on a rather old machine
<Pstevens> I need support for a specific Wireless adapter which I know to be supported under Hardy Heron
<Pstevens> If I upgrade to Hardy, will I need a higher spec machine?
<Pstevens> That's a stupid question ... I don't mean, higher spec than I have (as I haven't told you the spec)
<Pstevens> I mean, in general, do the later versions of Xubuntu require bigger, faster hardware than the earlier versions?
<Chaser_> I do not understand support for specific wireless adapter has nothing to do with x G or K desktop. You can Update to Hardy with Xubuntu Desktop and Xubuntu strives to be thin (isnt its main goal) so I believe you do not need a higher spec machine
<Chaser_> I do not understand support for specific wireless adapter has nothing to do with x G or K desktop. You can Update to Hardy with Xubuntu Desktop and Xubuntu strives to be thin (isnt its main goal) so I believe you do not need a higher spec machine
<Chaser_> Ignore my first message
<Pstevens> Chaser, thanks.  Yes I get the point about not depending on the desktop.
<Pstevens> That's why I was hoping that Xubuntu + Hardy Heron would give me the advantages of Hardy Heron (supports my new wireless thingy by default)
<Pstevens> *and* the advantages of Xubuntu (lean, runs on modest spec machine)
<Pstevens> The machine is 450 Mhz Pentium III + 240 MB (? according to lshw) of RAM.
<Pstevens> anyway, I appreciate your reply.
#xubuntu 2008-08-31
<Nimra> Hi All... I just upgraded my eeePC from 8.04 to 8.10 and am having trouble logging in as it freezes on the username screen.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<deakillo> hi
<deakillo> how can i change the languaje?
<deakillo> language*
<Nimra> hi
<Nimra> you want to change the language or an xubuntu install or live cd?
<deakillo> sorry i was not here
<deakillo> im back
<deakillo> i mean i alread install xubuntu
<deakillo> but its english i want to change the language
<Blacktides> Hello I'm looking for help setting up a dual monitor in Ubuntu
<Servtex> can ayone help me get my ati card to work in ubuntu
<wols> Servtex: what card exactly?
<march> Good morning :)
<deakillo> Hello
<deakillo> can someone help me, i want to do something but i cant..
<deakillo> :)
<deakillo>  For some reason a FLOPPY DRIVE appears in my desktop and I DONT use floppy drive lol... and i try to put it in trash but i cant.. how can i get rid of it?? its annoying...
<deakillo> hello
<deakillo> i remember there was a very cool option in ubuntu to add a forcequit button to the panel
<deakillo> is this option possible onto xubuntu?
<TheSheep> deakillo: sure, just make a launcher for xkill
<TheSheep> deakillo: but it's also on alt+ctrl+esc
<deakillo> yeah
<deakillo> thanks i did that
<deakillo> now im just looking for a good icon for force quit
<deakillo> cant found any :S
<TheSheep> deakillo: I think there was a bomb icon in gnome emblems :)
<deakillo> where are does?
<Rakeer> http://xubuntu.win
<Rakeer> Is there a way to have xubuntu actually show file transer/copy progress from removeable media? It can be annoying to guess and wait when I am trying to move from hacine to machine quickly..
<Rakeer> machine*
<deakillo> why i cant
<deakillo> change name or icons to the
<Valroque> Greetings, I installed Xubuntu recently using the wubi installer, and instead of booting to desktop, it goes to GRUB. If I try to boot, it says kernet not loaded. I've used ubuntu before - Do you have to manually load stuff such as kernel before booting xubuntu? Thought it was automatic.
<deakillo> places applet
<deakillo> is there any way to doit
<Valroque> Anyone?
<bach> morning
<Fersure> morning
<bach> I was wondering if anyone knew if anyone knows how to display your Pc spec ?
<bach> any idears
<JinKazama> hi all
<Rakeer> hello
<Myrtti> bach: sudo lshw?
<JinKazama> I have installed Transmission ver.1.06 . I want to upgrade it to latest version but I don't know how.
<JinKazama> I need some help please :)
<Myrtti> hm, why do you want to install the latest Transmission?
<bach> Myrtti, will try cheers
<bach> is there a shortcut key for konsole
<bach> ?
<JinKazama> I thing its bether. isn't it ?
<Carouselbeast> Hello there, I need help installing xubuntu.
<Myrtti> JinKazama: I don't know, it might be, but usually, you shouldn't update just "because it might be better"
<Myrtti> Carouselbeast: do you want someone to hold your hand, or do you have specific problems?
<Carouselbeast> I have a CD with xubuntu 8.04, and I have successfully installed it on systems in the past. However, now I am trying to install it on a system (1700 mHz P4, 640 mb RAM), and it gets stuck after the loading screen. I get the menu where I get to choose "Live CD" "Install Xubuntu" "Check CD" and so on. I choose "Install Xubuntu", and it starts to load. However, after it finishes loading, nothing more happens.
<Myrtti> which graphics card does that computer have?
<Carouselbeast> ATI Radeon 9600 I think
<Carouselbeast> It's not my computer, I'm doing it for a friend
<JinKazama> I want to see If the new version have this option : if there a torrent with many files , I want to choose just few of them. in my version its not posible to do this before to start downloading.
<Carouselbeast> I should mention, that computer had an installation of WinXP, but one day it just wouldn't boot up, not even in failsafe mode, it would finish the XP loading screen, but then reboot. After a couple of tries, it would get stuck on the motherboard screen. I suspect that the XP installation is totally lost. From what I have been told, it seems like the harddrive or possibly the PSU isn't working as it should.
<Carouselbeast> So I'm trying to install Xubuntu now.
<Carouselbeast> The system has also been upgraded with extra RAM, should I strip down the system to the bare minimums and try ?
<Pelo> morning folks
<Pelo> his this an xcfe theme, I'm wondering how to get my bottom pannel to look like this one  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVYPBnmI/AAAAAAAAE9o/WA73NQ-riSc/s1600-h/chocolate.jpg
<MartenP> ﻿Hello! I have Xubuntu. I would ask you about icons on desktop. The names of icons are too short. How can I set their visible length? Thanks!
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> howcan i change squid and splash from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<S-i-A> any idea?
<ron_o> every single PNY cd I have won't even start -- it isn't even recognized by my cd drive.
<asmajala> 比
<asmajala> 比
<Genelyk> -.-
<slow-motion> hi
<vinnl> Hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vinnl
<jinjan> lol
<vinnl> ?
<jinjan> esto es un canal gringo o que
<vinnl> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jinjan> yes o not
<jinjan> ok
<vinnl> :)
<jinjan> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=gG_ORk3EFnU
<vinnl> jinjan, could you post things that don't have anything to do with Xubuntu in #xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<jinjan> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=8sGwiWVhsv8
<jinjan> stop
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> q jue
<jinjan> 中國人
<jinjan>   規模較小的球
<vinnl> !english | jinjan
<ubottu> jinjan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jinjan_> ok
<jinjan_> اعادة غبيه اذا كان السيد
<Mr_Fixit> ppl awake??
 * vinnl  
<vinnl> (Of course, not everybody is in the same timezone, so it may be morning for some people :)
<Mr_Fixit> guess so... how do ya tell if the package manager site is down??
<Mr_Fixit> it's mornin here... but ppl sleep weird hours lol
<vinnl> xD
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, you mean packages.ubuntu.com?
<vinnl> (Because that works for me)
<Mr_Fixit> i keep starting to download at about 400kbps then it slows to a crawl and then stops within seconds..
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, is that in Synaptic or from that website?
<Mr_Fixit> is that the site?
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, what do you mean by "the site"?
<Mr_Fixit> i dunno.. the default xubuntu 6.04 package manager
<vinnl> Ah, OK
<vinnl> 6.06 you mean, I guess
<Mr_Fixit> lol yea maybe lol..
<Mr_Fixit> yea 6.06
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, what you could do is download the package from packages.ubuntu.com until the server for your country is back up, or you could choose another server
<Mr_Fixit> choose another server ok... that's in the file menu?
<vinnl> I'm looking it up :)
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, check Applications->System->Software Sources
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, there's an entry labeled "Download from:"
<vinnl> If you select "Other" you can "Select Best Server"
<Mr_Fixit> in software properties??
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, where's that?
<Mr_Fixit> the same place that the software sources should be
<Mr_Fixit> but the sources isn't in there
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, ah, might be because you're using 6.06, I wouldn't know by heart how it's called
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, are you in Synaptic right now?
<Mr_Fixit> yea
<Mr_Fixit> i'm on 2 different boxes btw
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, selecting Settings->Repositories will also get you there
<vinnl> OK
<Mr_Fixit> yea ok same thing then..
<vinnl> OK
<Mr_Fixit> i have a tab called channels?
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, not sure what it's called for you, but it's the first tab on the left
<vinnl> There's supposed to be a Download from: label
<Mr_Fixit> where i can choose sites of either binary or source?
<vinnl> Sorry?
<Mr_Fixit> i dunno lol... i'll play around and ask after..
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, perhaps you could send me a screenshot of the screen?
<Mr_Fixit> yea i could do that..
<Mr_Fixit> umm msn?
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, you can upload it at imageshack.us and post the link
<Mr_Fixit> ok then one min
<Mr_Fixit> hmm.. i dunno if my laptop kb is set up right cuz it won't let me screenshot..
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, that's probably Xubuntu 6.06's problem, but you can take a screenshot with the Gimp
<vinnl> In File->Acquire->Screenshot
<Mr_Fixit> ahh ok i'll go check then..
<Mr_Fixit> ok
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> can i switch keyboard layout vi Shortcut like Alt+shift?
<vinnl> S-i-A, I believe you can't atm, but there is a panel plugin that allows you to do it with the click of a button
<S-i-A> vinnl, thanx , i know that
<S-i-A> but under kubuntu or ubuntu can i switching via shortcut
<vinnl> S-i-A, I know
<fix_clone> http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=packrh3.gif
<Mr_Fixit> there vinnl
<vinnl> Aha
<vinnl> Mr_Fixit, could you also send a screenshot of the "Internet Updates" tab?
<Mr_Fixit> sure
<fix_clone> http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=secpackna2.gif
<vinnl> Aha...
<Mr_Fixit> heck.. if i ran all my ip's at once i could have like 6 clones lol
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> I'm afraid you'd have to edit each binary channel separately
<Mr_Fixit> so go into each and select a server?
<vinnl> I think you'd actually have to manually change the URL
<vinnl> (Xubuntu's made progress since then :))
<Mr_Fixit> yea ack i just seen lol..
<vinnl> Which packages do you want anyway? :)
<Mr_Fixit> the updates..
<Mr_Fixit> about 100
<vinnl> Ah, well, I'd recommend to wait another day or so and hope the servers will be back online then
<Mr_Fixit> yea lol well thanks for lookin into it anyways lol
<vinnl> np :)
<Mr_Fixit> i haven't checked out my sound yet but if it's not supported i'm comin back lol
<vinnl> ?
<Mr_Fixit> the 2 things i've had problems with on the last 8 or so distros i've tried where alsa and wifi..
<Mr_Fixit> the wifi works now lol
<vinnl> \0/
<Mr_Fixit> haven't tried the alsa yet cuz i wanted to update
<Mr_Fixit> do ya happen to know where i could find a sound file off the top of your head??
<Mr_Fixit> *in the comp lol
<Mr_Fixit> found some..
<vinnl> /usr/share/example-content I believe :)
<Mr_Fixit> yea i went /usr/share/sounds
<Mr_Fixit> it doesn't work lol
<Mr_Fixit> went into alsamixer and it's all unmuted
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mr_Fixit> where's the volume control lmao
<vinnl> Hehe, I suppose that's written for Ubuntu
<Mr_Fixit> hehe
<vinnl> But those websites might help
<Mr_Fixit> yea i'll check em out thanks
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, bye and good luck
<slow-motion> n8
<S-i-A> <S-i-A> can i switch keyboard layout vi Shortcut like Alt+shift?
<S-i-A> that was my question :)
<S-i-A> the solution is so " edit /etc/X11/xorg.con and edit the Xkboption so
<S-i-A> Option		"XkbOptions"	"grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<S-i-A> that is for Alt+shift to change keyboard layout
<S-i-A> i will justy let you know for next user :)
<S-i-A> thank you to and #xorg
<Tibbelit> Hi again
<Tibbelit> can I acess bios through xububto?
<Mr_Fixit> ya might have to do it on boot up..
<Tibbelit> Cause in the startup I can't because xubuntu boots to fast
<Mr_Fixit> i'm not totally sure but most os' ya do
<Tibbelit> never had this problem before
<Mr_Fixit> haha an os boots too fast lol
<Tibbelit> gonna explain:P
<Tibbelit> w8
<Mr_Fixit> usually that's not a problem lol... try using a bootable disc?
<pleia2> Tibbelit: if you're not sure what key to press to enter the bios on bootup try a few - common one are f2, f10, f12, del
<pleia2> your machine will alawys take the same amount of time to start up before loading an OS
<pleia2> have to hit it *right* when the machine comes up though, before the bootloader comes up (whether it's a linux or a windwos bootloader)
<Tibbelit> I want to boot from cd/ get into bios... I press F12 (Select boot device, strange you access bios here too)... Ok I get to the menu... BUT before I have a chance to chose what option I want, linux starts to boot:S
<Tibbelit> Yes, bbootable CD
<Tibbelit> I'm sure wich key to press
<pleia2> linux boots while you are configuring your bios?
<Tibbelit> no
<Mr_Fixit> yea that's weird lol
<Mr_Fixit> while he tries to get into it..
<Tibbelit> When I press D (to get to bios) linux has allready started to boot, so I can't access:(
<Tibbelit> really strange
<Tibbelit> never had this problem before:P
<pleia2> hit the key sooner, as soon as the manufacturer screen comes up on your monitor
<Mr_Fixit> even b4 the monitor reacts to the boot... should work..
<Tibbelit> ok, have tested it, but it won't hurt to try again
<Tibbelit> won't work
<pleia2> are you sure f12 is the right key?
<Tibbelit> yes
<Tibbelit> it says it on the screen
<pleia2> did you do any updates/flashing of your bios or anything lately?
<Tibbelit> no
<Tibbelit> The only thing I did, before installing xubunto was to set the screen to "streech" while startup:P
<Tibbelit> so no important change at all
<pleia2> to what?
<Tibbelit> "full screen" instead of "smal"
<Tibbelit> :P
<Mr_Fixit> so any ideas why my eth0 and wlan0 would burst transmit for a few seconds then shut off????
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> Is anyone using samba?
<nikolam> how do I make linked folders visible under Samba-shared dirctories?
<nikolam> (ln -s and then shared with samba)
<jinjan> Hello this channel
<jinjan> 我的帳戶
<Mr_Fixit> take a seat man you'll be here for a while....
<jinjan> l
#xubuntu 2009-08-24
<N-S> How can I install a more recent (beta/unstable) version of a program?
<turtle_> anyone rolling with koffice?
<Guest21111> Hello, I need some advice
<Besogon> asc
<Guest21111> What's the shortcut command to open the application menu?
<Besogon> I don't know
<Guest21111> Found it. It's /usr/bin/xfce4-popup-menu
<alienkid10> how my friends windows SYSTEM registry hive is corrupt or missing and they are me fix it, but they want their data backed-up so I employed Ubuntu for the job. Unfortunately the NTFS partition is "in use" and I am unsure if forcing it to mount would cause more damage. So if I force it would it cause more damage?
<TheSheep> you can back up the whole disk with dd
<TheSheep> without having to mount it
<alienkid10> I can mount the partition
<alienkid10> and I don't have storage for 100GB of info
<alienkid10> would forcing it cause more damage?
<alienkid10> would?
<alienkid10> * would it?
<alienkid10> gtg
<wilsonj> anyone know how I could go about changing my default filemanager?
<S0210> Is there a way to figure out the original file name of the pictures in .tumbnails?
<Hezy> S0210: that's an interesting qustion
<SiDi> S0210, i dont think you can
<S0210> Hmmm... are they created by the thunar?
<Hezy> S0210: I'm not an expert, but I understand that they can be imported from the camera itself, or get made by any app
<Hezy> I think that the xfce thumbnail infrastructure is being rewritten right now, so whatever you find might not be true in the near future
<SiDi> S0210, yeah, but there is no way that i know to retrieve an image with the current system
<SiDi> XFCE 4.8 will come with a new lib for thumbnail manipulation, with which there will be ways to do this
<SiDi> (developers ways, though)
<Hezy> you should look for a general way to do it, not in xfce
<SiDi> Well, i think the current pictures names are generated by a hash of the location of the original picture
<SiDi> so you cant find the original location from the hash
<SiDi> Hezy, S0210 i asked an XFCE dev and he said that the image should contain the location of the original file in its metadata
<S0210> SiDi: thank you
<omniplatform> I got problems with 9.10 Alpha 3 installed via wubi.  When I boot and select xubuntu, the screen goes black and it resets itself
<SiDi> omniplatform, this looks like a X crash
<SiDi> what if you boot xterm ?
<SiDi> And did you try Ubuntu ? Does GNOME boot ?
<omniplatform> ahhh, no Gnome isn't installed, just xubuntu with xfce
<omniplatform> I don't get the chance to boot xterm, I don't think.  from the windows OS selector, I select xubuntu then it immediately reboots
<SiDi> I meant from the login manager
<SiDi> So it crashes before login ?
<SiDi> (the alpha 4 is out, by the way :P)
<omniplatform> yes, long before login (oh I think it is alpha 4 after all)
<omniplatform> trying it again (i'm chatting using a different 'puter than the one I'm trying to fix)
<omniplatform> OK, I get "Please select the operating system to start:" then the two options, WinXP Home and Xubuntu
<SiDi> Okey, this is the windows bootloader, since you installed with Wubi
<omniplatform> it displays something really fast, then turns off. I'll try again to pause it at the message
<omniplatform> it says "Try hd" something or other before turning off
<omniplatform> "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5
<SiDi> Ok, i think the bootloader entry is doing something wrong, or it does things right and then grub2 does something wrong :/
<SiDi> you should ask for a similar issue in #ubuntu+1
<SiDi> if noone can confirm, then i suppose you'll have to get the whole message and report a bug against Ubuntu Karmic in https://bugs.launchpad.net
<omniplatform> The message i see very briefly(after the "Try hd...) and cannot seem to pause in time says something about memory
<omniplatform> also says something about "type help"
<omniplatform> ok, I'll try to take this over if I don't get more info
#xubuntu 2009-08-25
<msc1>      /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<msc1> sorry :)
<pedro3005> does xubuntu have an option like ubuntu on the liveCD to create a installable usb drive?
<msc> it should have
<msc> whatever the package makes it bootable on usb drive
<msc> is usable on xubuntu
<pedro3005> but maybe because it's not GNOME the tool is not easily available
<msc> I wish I could give you more info on that but I'm a total noob sorry :D
<mikubuntu> hey guys, quick question, would the regular 32 bit desktop version run on this computer? http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4776315&sku=M975-10096&SRCCODE=COMEM342MH&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-COMEM342-_-email
<SiDi> msc, the tool he wanted is unetbootin :)
<SiDi> mikubuntu, it shall run, yes
<SiDi> but it sells with windows, and acer's computers quality is low.
<mikubuntu> sidi, what do you mean the quality is low?  i thought they were well rated as far as the hardware?
<mikubuntu> of course i will flush the windows in the toilet
<SiDi> i used to have an acer desktop
<SiDi> the screen died just after the end of the warranty
<mikubuntu> a laptop?
<SiDi> and it was more noisy than my hoover when booting
<SiDi> and still very noisy afterwards
<SiDi> a desktop
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<SiDi> and the hw they put isnt really extra
<mikubuntu> what hw?
<SiDi> i'd try to find some local manufacturer if i were you
<SiDi> it was an amd celeron with an ati radeon 9200se
<SiDi> that was old times :P
<SiDi> find a local vendor which can order the hardware and build you a PC. If you want a computer for $300 you can get better than what acer offers, imo
<SiDi> and you wont pay $100 of windows licence, too
<SiDi> you can plan on $220hw and ~$80 for a 2years warranty. This shouldnt be hard to find if you live in a city with more than 5k inhabitants :p
<mikubuntu> ok, well, i take under advisement; thanks
<SiDi> you're welcome
<SiDi> you're in the USA, right ?
<msc> I'm at the edge of losing it.. I want to install sound driver for my laptop
<msc> when I try modprobe snd-
<msc> it says: all config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release
<msc> fatal: module snd_ not found
<msc> any idea anyone?
<msc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this thread is completely useless for me
<shullatshulpae> hi all. . .new to xubuntu and looking to change my mouse sensitivity.  Can anyone help?
<mm_202> For a 1GHz VIA C3 w/ 1GB RAM, what what be 'faster', Xubuntu 8.10, or 9.04?
<bigdaddy> needhelp with a sudo dpkg configure -a error
<msc> mm_202: 9.0.4
<msc> :)
<msc> it will be more than enough
<mm_202> msc: k, and what filesystem would be best?  :)
<msc> no idea sorry :( I'm running it on celeron 1.6 , 1 gb ram and I'm very happy with the default settings
<mm_202> Nice!  What are you using yours for?
<msc> for the edubuntu add-on for my kid
<mm_202> ah, okay.  Im using mine for a media-pc in my living room :)
<msc> it had no problem with flash plug in in websites
<mm_202> Did you run into any issues at all?
<msc> yeah I have no sound at all for a week :-/
<msc> I can't find any solution for my particular sound card
<msc> I have to compile something something but they are all too weird for me to understand,
<msc> :P
<msc> I'm reinstalling for the 4th time cuz I don't know how to undo the messes I made heheh
<msc> but I'm very happy with the performance
<mm_202> msc: lol, I hope I dont have to reinstall it for times, but good to hear that you are happy with it :)
<mm_202> What size HD do you use?
<msc> 40
<msc> I believe xubuntu will be enough for your needs
<Redeemed> Hello
<mm_202> Hola.
<Redeemed> I've managed to break X or something else by issuing 4 commands to try to get skype working in 9.04.
<Redeemed> Mind if I paste those commands here?
 * genii sips
<mm_202> genii: you scared him.
<Redeemed> haha no, been awhile in IRC
<mm_202> lol
<Redeemed> er, since I used IRC
<Redeemed> The 4 commands: killall pulseaudio | sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio | sudo apt-get install esound | sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
<Redeemed> Now when I login my background loads and that's it.
<genii> Redeemed: You used the pipe between those commands just like you pasted it?
<Redeemed> No, I wanted to keep them on one line in chat.
<Redeemed> Sorry. I followed the directions found: http://www.econowics.com/news-from-the-net/170/skype-problem-with-audio-playback-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Redeemed> Though I use Jaunty and not intrepid.
<genii> Might be some pulseaudio remnants since --purge not used
<Redeemed> How do I get into my login and purge?
<Redeemed> I think I can get into my login on the command line but what command(s) do I then use?
<msc> YAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY
<mm_202> Redeemed: hit Ctrl-F2 (or F3, or whatever), login
<msc> problem solved
<mm_202> Redeemed: then tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if you see any errors
<Redeemed> Do that now on this login?
<Redeemed> You'd never guess I'm a Linux newbie would you?
<mm_202> Redeemed: yes and yes :)
<mm_202> once you login, you should have a prompt, type 'cd /var/log' and then 'tail Xorg.0.log'
<mm_202> (you may need to do tail -n 40 Xorg.0.log if the log file is too verbose, or just even use vi or vim)
<Redeemed> Neither Ctrl-f2 nor ctrl-f3 do anything.
<Redeemed> Well ctrl-f2 changes to the other desktop
 * Redeemed smacks his forehead in 5...4...
<genii> from X is ctrl-alt-f1   through f6 for console
<genii> console-console is ctrl-f# without the alt
<Redeemed> So I want to use ctrl-alt-f2?
<Redeemed> Ok that was fun...now I need to remember the commands...
<Redeemed> Thank you so much for your help/patience
<Redeemed> Ok no errors in tail so I viewed the whole log and didn't see any error except core pointing device and keyboard which appeared to be resolved at the end.
<Redeemed> Should I just try purging pulse audio? If so, how?
<Redeemed> sudo apt-get purge pulse*?
<Redeemed> Thanks again! Have a great night.
<anom01y> what do I have to do to get ivtv working in xubuntu ?
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<anom01y> how do I get a hauppauge tv tuner card to work in xubuntu 9.04 ?
<anom01y> how do I get a hauppauge pvr 150 to work in ubuntu Jaunty ??
<BorgKillah> sziasztok testverek
<dubwig> hi, can someone help me? im kinda new to xubuntu, and i installed kopete yesterday, and when i turned it of, it said that kopete had crashed, when i started up again the toolbar (taskbar) was gone, someone now how i can solve this or reset my xubuntu?
<BMasiak> howdy folks
<knome> !hi | BMasiak
<ubottu> BMasiak: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<BMasiak> thanks :-)
<BMasiak> xubuntu on a half decent laptop is ridiculously fast, I love it
<SiDi> Great to hear that :)
<abra> I downloaded iso image of Xubuntu 9.10 amd64 alpha-4 two times and two times iso wasn't match md5sum
<SiDi> Download it via another source then :]
<RolaBlade> Hi... How do I open serial port in xubuntu. I am trying bluetooth programming with python
<SiDi> What do you mean by serial port / bluetooth programming ?
<SiDi> Using python-bluez ?
<SiDi> or python-lightblue ?
<SiDi> In both cases i'd advise you to try #python for generic python questions and to try to find the channel of the bluez / lightblue users & developers for bluetooth questions.
<RolaBlade> SiDi: my problem is, when ever I try to open a serial port using python. It keeps telling me "Not found"
<SiDi> Can you show me the whole error ?
<RolaBlade> SiDi: http://pastebin.com/d1f4ae6ce
<SiDi> serial.serialutil.SerialException: Could not configure port: (5, 'Input/output error') RolaBlade
<SiDi> you should definately get in touch with people who know about bluetooth programming ^.^
<RolaBlade> SiDi: I have been to the python, ubuntu, xubuntu channel and nobody has been able to help... I am frustrated with this stuff :(
<RolaBlade> SiDi: Thanks... i will keep hoping a solution comes up
<SiDi> almost noone knows about bluetooth stuff, RolaBlade :)
<SiDi> this problem you have is either a bluetooth connectivity problem or an error in the way you use the lib
<SiDi> RolaBlade, if you use python-bluez, try the #bluez channel
<knome> SiDi, actually, we have this one guy who has fixed the bluetooth stack several times and sent the patches to ubuntu developers.
<knome> SiDi, they just haven't applied the patches. are you willing to work on getting the patches applied?
<SiDi> knome, i think RolaBlade is not speaking about userside bluetooth issues :P As for the patches applied, i think you need a packager / MOTU for this task. But you can tell me more in #xu-dev if you want (im gonna go cook the food right now)
<ingenioushax> Hey i have a few questions about Xubuntu, Just switched over from Ubuntu, and I seem at kind of a loss with this one.
<ingenioushax> anyone?
<knome> !ask | ingenioushax
<ubottu> ingenioushax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ingenioushax> Everytime I restart the computer I have to run "xfwm4 --replace" to get my windows to work correctly, otherwise I cant readjust them, or move them, or close them. every time I open a terminal window, two pop up, one normal size, one small, and if I close the small one, they both close.
<ingenioushax> Does anyone know how to fix this issue.
<ingenioushax> ?
<genii> Sounds like Compiz decorator fail
<ingenioushax> oh...
<ingenioushax> How should I go abouts fixing that?
<genii> ingenioushax: gksudo "mousepad /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc" and change Client0_Command=compiz to Client0_Command=xfwm4      ...crap they left
<squirrelpimp> hi, i just ran into an issue with gnome-keyring-daemon in xfce. I want to use the daemon as my ssh-agent, however it does not behave as such.
<squirrelpimp> i enabled "start gnome session" in session-settings and verified, there are two instances of the daemon (--login and --start), both of which present a "socket" file in their /tmp folder, but no socket.ssh
<squirrelpimp> running killall gnome-keyring-daemon; eval `gnome-keyring-daemon`; in a terminal makes agent start and behave correctly in that terminal
<squirrelpimp> however i suspect, that gnome-keyring-daemon is not starting correctly
<squirrelpimp> i already suspected ssh-agent startet by Xsession to prevent the daemon from working, so i disabled that in Xsession.options
<squirrelpimp> then came the agent started by xinitrc, which i commented out as well
<squirrelpimp> still, gnome-keyring-daemon doesn't start it's ssh-sockt
<squirrelpimp> what else could prevent the daemon from opening this socket?
<iliketofrolic666> thunar won't let me delete something from a usb MP3 player how do I change permissons for root ?
<iliketofrolic666> how do i remount the mp3 player as writable?
<jiohdi> I created a new partition out of part of a harddrive that was used formerly by vista as a recovery drive... but I am having a hard time seeing what is on it or putting things on it
<jiohdi> anyone know how I can see what is on it?
<Hezy> what did you use for partitioning?
<jiohdi> gpart
<Hezy> you can use it to see its lable, like /dev/sdb2 or something like that
<jiohdi> sda3
<Hezy> all you need to do is mount it somewhere
<jiohdi> I have it mounted on /home but how do I put stuff into it and know that it went into it
<Hezy> open a terminal and write: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/space
<Hezy> space = for example
<Hezy> you can call however you like
<Hezy> you can also mount it directly to /space without /mnt
<Hezy> or you can mount it to /media/space and than it will be on your desktop automatically
<Hezy> sorry, i didn't see you said it's in home
<Hezy> just check what you have in /home/youruser_name
<jiohdi> home has other things that were already there like my user name
<jiohdi> my profile folder
<jiohdi> how do I move it toa nother folder without causing problems
<genii> ingenioushax: I answered this for you before but you'd left. Let me look it up again
<ingenioushax> How can I have the xfwm4 --replace a permanent operation, everytime I start my computer I have to run it for my windows to work properly.
<genii> ingenioushax: "[14:30:39] <genii> ingenioushax: gksudo "mousepad /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc" and change Client0_Command=compiz to Client0_Command=xfwm4      ...crap they left"
<ingenioushax> it brings up a xfce4-session.rc window with nothing in it...What should I do here?
<SiDi> (i'd say just remove compiz.. :P)
<ingenioushax> I tried that, and it didn't work... :(
<genii> SiDi: That of course is the drastic option :)
<SiDi> ingenioushax, after removing compiz xfwm still doesnt spawn ? :/
<genii> That would be very odd. Unless the package manager fails on removal due to postrm or such not finding a right file, etc
<ingenioushax> SiDi, This is what I did. When I first installed xubuntu, I wanted to use the CCSM from Ubuntu, so I installed Compiz, when i did that, all my windows went haywire, and than I got the information to do the xfwm4 --replace, which works fine, but I tried to use "sudo apt-get autoremove compiz" and nothing got removed.
<genii> Might want to try sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz   (or such)
<genii> Also even purging doesn't remove entries which are in some user's home dir structure
<ingenioushax> It says no directory exists.
<ingenioushax> "Package compiz is not installed, so not removed"
<ingenioushax> or package, my bad.
<genii> Hm.
<SiDi> aptitude search compiz
<SiDi> for each one with a 'i' in front of the name, sudo aptitude purge <name>
<SiDi> apt-get leaves a lot of stuff behind when removing
<SiDi> then locate compiz
<SiDi> and delete all the files in your home related to compiz (locate compiz will list them)
<SiDi> And please show us .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<SiDi> (/etc/xdg is the config folder for all users, and .config/
<SiDi> is the one for your custom config
<ingenioushax> Just C&P? Sorry you kinda lost me.
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<genii> Use the above site
<ingenioushax> So use !paste and than paste the output?
<ingenioushax> Or just use one of those links?
<ingenioushax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259530/
<ingenioushax> I think that's it?
<ingenioushax> It's the "locate compiz"
<genii> Yes, that worked for us to see the results
<ingenioushax> Very niiiiice.
<genii> ingenioushax: Everything on that paste could be safely deleted
<ingenioushax> Alright, you think it would fix the problem?
<genii> I'm not making any wild claims just yet :)
<ingenioushax> LoL, Gotta try everything once right?
<ingenioushax> To remove them do i just go through one by one and aptitude remove <file>??
<genii> For just removing files you don't use the package manager, just the builtin rm command
<ingenioushax> so rm compiz ?
<genii> Um no
<genii> sudo rm /etc/compiz*      for instance removes all in /etc directory which starts with compiz
<SiDi> ingenioushax, rm -r .cache/compizconfig .config/compiz .gconf/apps/compiz
<genii> When things are not in /home/your-user-name    you need sudo to rm them.
<SiDi> And pleaase also paste 'aptitude search compiz'
<SiDi> genii, lets not sudo rm those files :) they belong to a package
<genii> SiDi: I'll just sip my coffee and watch for a bit :)
<ingenioushax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259537/
<SiDi> sudo aptitude purge compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-wrapper compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<SiDi> ingenioushax,
<ingenioushax> Yes?
<SiDi> sudo aptitude purge compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-wrapper compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<SiDi> Type this in a terminal ;)
<SiDi> This will _actually_ get rid of Compiz, and then you can use Xfwm (which has a transparency compositor in Apps -> Parameters -> Window manager tweaks)
<ingenioushax> Will this whole endeavor just default use xfwm or is there some kind of special process to do so?
<SiDi> ingenioushax, compiz is still installed. Normally when its uninstalled, session managers will stop trying to use it
<SiDi> So this should fix your issue the next time you login
<ingenioushax> I have one more question... My sounds doesn't work... :(
<SiDi> aw
<SiDi> you're coming from Ubuntu, right ?
<ingenioushax> But thank you both for all your help with the compiz. Really appreciated. Yeah Ubuntu.
<ingenioushax> Such simpler days, LoL.
<SiDi> Okey, then you probably still have PulseAudio installed
<SiDi> (xubuntu is much more simple when you dont come from Ubuntu, actually :p because the gnome apps such as compiz and pulseaudio actually dont work fine with some xfce components we use ^.^)
<SiDi> type 'aptitude search pulse' please
<SiDi> Do you use any of PulseAudio's advanced features, before i propose you to remove it ?
<ingenioushax> IDK? Probably not, Im mainly going to use Xubuntu what i used Ubuntu for, programming and networking.
<SiDi> (aptitude search <name> returns, as you can see, a list of packages containing <name> in their name. On the left, you can notice a letter : i, c, p most of the time : i stands for installed, p for not installed, c for uninstalled but some config files remain)
<ingenioushax> Post the search for pulse?
<SiDi> ok, then you can fire pulseaudio
<SiDi> yes please
<SiDi> (apt-cache search <word> will not search in package names but also in package descriptions - thats useful when you cant find a package with aptitude - at worse there's also synaptic)
<ingenioushax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259542/
<SiDi> Damn, it's not PulseAudio :P
<SiDi> What happens when you click on the almightly sound icon in the top right of your screen ?
<ingenioushax> Brings up a window that says "(Drop down menu contains: HD Intel ALSA mixer & Realtek ALC268(OSSmixer)") no controls visible
<SiDi> Click on Preferences please
<SiDi> or 'Controls' or whatever name the bottom left button has
<ingenioushax> Ok.
<SiDi> Then, check every checkbox :) Then you should see some controls for your sound cards
<ingenioushax> Yessum, they came up.
<ingenioushax> Hooray! Sounds. How nice.
<ingenioushax> ^.^
<ingenioushax> Ohhhh boy.
<ingenioushax> Thank you very much!!
<ingenioushax> I'm gonna restart my computer right quick and see how everything worked out.
<genii> !helpersnack | SiDi
<ubottu> SiDi: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> :)
<SiDi> genii, :P
<genii> SiDi: KDE is my primary DE but I deal to some degree with XFCE and Gnome so sometimes it's good to just sit back and absorb
<SiDi> i see, genii
<SiDi> i must say my kde knowledge is null
<SiDi> and the funniest is that i used to use it :D
<genii> Heh
 * genii makes more coffee
<ingenioushax> genii: It still does the same thing...
<SiDi> ingenioushax, is xfwm properly launching now ?
<ingenioushax> No, its still doing the same thing.
<ingenioushax> :(
<SiDi> ok, can you please paste us ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc ?
<genii> Apparently it still wants to use some other DE by default for some reason
<SiDi> Also, are you under Xubuntu 9.04 or older ?
<ingenioushax> 9.04
<ingenioushax> It says no such file or directory
<SiDi> Okies
<SiDi> Could you open xfce4-settings-editor ?
<ingenioushax> Yeah.
<SiDi> then pick xfce4-session on the left
<ingenioushax> Ok.
<SiDi> and then on the right, go to sessions -> Failsafe
<SiDi> What is the value of Client0_Command ?
<ingenioushax> It's blank.
<ingenioushax> No value there.
<SiDi> put xfwm4
<SiDi> (2nd button on the toolbar to edit keys)
<SiDi> If this doesn't work then i'll be out of ideas... (but people in #xfce and #compiz may be able to helpyou too)
<ingenioushax> It won't let me click the edit button, well it does, but it won't bring up the edit portion. :(
<SiDi> Great :/
<ingenioushax> Yeah, maybe ill just every so gently place the computer in a deep pool of water and say my farewells
<SiDi> What does this : xfconf-query -c xfce4-session -p /sessions/Failsafe/Client0_Command                     return ?
<SiDi> (the settings editor isnt really finished imho :P)
<ingenioushax> "Value is an array with one items : xfwm4
<SiDi> (btw, not to be mean, but when i switched from ubuntu+compiz to xubuntu i never had this problem ^.^)
<SiDi> Ok, then things are as they should be
<ingenioushax> Yeah it was working great til I got all dumbed out and apt-get install compiz... Than it all went to shit.
<SiDi> I'm sorry but i'm really out of ideas. I can only suggest you to join #xfce and ask them if they know where to look at
<ingenioushax> Excuse the language...
<SiDi> no problem
<ingenioushax> Yeah it's alright, I appreciate all the help though.
<ingenioushax> How long have  you been using linux distros?
<SiDi> You're welcome.
<SiDi> hm, been on (X)Ubuntu for 1 year and 11
<SiDi> 11 days
<ingenioushax> O.O;; wow, you learned a lot real quick.
<SiDi> Before, i was on Windows + kubuntu, but not often booting kubuntu, way too messed up :P
<SiDi> you learn much faster in linux than in windows :p
<SiDi> Time to go to bed
<SiDi> Good luck with xfwm
<ingenioushax> Alright, take it easy and once again thanks for the help.
#xubuntu 2009-08-26
<SiDi> You're welcome again then
<LittleItaly> hello, i have a laptop. what is the best wireless pcima card?
<LittleItaly> Belkin F5D8010 ?
<LittleItaly> is no one around?
<genii> Lots round, no one is replying
<LittleItaly> do you happen to know?
<genii> LittleItaly: I have a dlink cadr but I'm not some expert
<genii> *card
<LittleItaly> did you get it and it worked when you put it in?
<genii> Yup
<LittleItaly> what kind do you have?
<LittleItaly> dlink what model
<LittleItaly> genii
<genii> looking
<genii> LittleItaly: dwl-g630
<LittleItaly> thank you! so i dont have to download any apps or drivers? just plugged in and played?
<LittleItaly> kernal contains drivers right?
<genii> Yup
<LittleItaly> im sorta a linux noob
<Kirbon> how do you reinstall dpkg
<Kretchfoop> g'day, so i'm new to installing linux, of any flavour, I have downloaded xubuntu 9.10. Is it meant to boot to a Command Line rather than gui? or have i done something wrong?
<Kretchfoop> i'm dual booting with xp.
<maduser> which one did you download the live cd one or the other one?
<maduser> you all ready installed it?
<Kretchfoop> i downloaded an iso, whihc i burnt to a cd
<Kretchfoop> and ran it of the cd for a while, then installed it onta a partition
<Kretchfoop> when i boot it using grub, it boots to a comman prompt
<Kretchfoop> is this because it's 9.10 rather than 9.04?
<maduser> what does the prompt say?
<Kretchfoop> to run a command as admin use sudo.... etc
<xylox> Kretchfoop, the only ubuntu that doesn't install a desktop is the server version
<Kretchfoop> karmic-desktop-i386.iso is the iso i burnt....
<Kretchfoop> and running off the cd worked fine...
<ingenioushax> Question: How can I modify my windows? I wanna change the colors and such.
<Kretchfoop> hmmm, still no go, what command would boot up the gui?
<Kretchfoop> so nobody have any ideas?
<durt> Kretchfoop, 'sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm start' will start the gdm greeter (login screen).
<Kretchfoop> i tried that, but it claims my password is wrong...
<Kretchfoop> unless i accidentally typed the wrong password twice...
<Kretchfoop> at install
<durt> caps?
<Kretchfoop> tried it
<Kretchfoop> i think i might have to reinstall, will i be able to go over the current partition?
<durt> yes, pay close attention to that portion of the install (selecting where to install).
<Kretchfoop> here goes...
<durt> Kretchfoop, why 9.10? If your new to linux you should be using 9.04, 9.10 is still in alpha developement.
<Kretchfoop> amateur mistake
<Kretchfoop> i was looking through a mirror, and just grabbed the latest one i could find. I realised just before it finished that it was an alpha, but thought i would give it a whirl
<Kretchfoop> i've used linux before, in a limited capacity, but never installed it.
<durt> more than likely it will be ok, but you never know if a dev is testing out a new package version or new kernel module etc.
<Kretchfoop> yeah, i _could_ just grab 9.04 but this is more interesting.
<Kretchfoop> how much difference is there actually between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Kretchfoop> is it just interface?
<durt> ubuntu uses gnome, xubuntu xfce, gnome is much much more of an integrated environment (read huge, mammoth, gargantuan) than xfce. gnome does much more stuff.
<Kretchfoop> fedora use gnome?
<durt> I think yes, by default. At least it used to the last time I looked at it.
<Kretchfoop> ok, with these partitions,  the auto option wants to have a 3rd partition, so i'll need to do it manually?
<durt> I suppose.
<Kretchfoop>  /dev/sda5 is the old xubuntu partition (i think) with sda6 the new one?
<durt> you can tell what it is by the file system type, linux is ext4, windows fat or ntfs, swap will be swap.
<Kretchfoop> ok, i've deleted ext4
<Kretchfoop> gotta run, i'll figure this out, eventually
<vallhalla81> hi there all i am having trouble getting the drivers for nvidia to work as the hardware drivers program keeps crashing can any advise?
<psycho_oreos> mm you could probably manually try using synaptic, aptitude, apt-get
<vallhalla81> synaptic dosent seem to want to do them either very odd it install other things just fine but nvidia fails
<psycho_oreos> what, it won't show up on the list?
<vallhalla81> its on the list but wont download the kernel source
<psycho_oreos> any reasons?
<vallhalla81> just re-trying i will pastebin the result
<psycho_oreos> I'd also try apt-get as well
<vallhalla81> shall do that next :)
<vallhalla81> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/nvidia-180-kernel-source_180.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<vallhalla81>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<vallhalla81> but it got the rest
<psycho_oreos> try another repo, or maybe one near you
<psycho_oreos> wait from the same repo?
<psycho_oreos> maybe that repo is missing that file
<vallhalla81> yep
<vallhalla81> could be i shall swap and retry
<psycho_oreos> I'd pipe that filename in full excluding the paths into google and see which mirrors has it
<vallhalla81> that was the main server should have it all
<vallhalla81> just jumping on to the uk server sow
<vallhalla81> now*
<durt> vallhalla81, ping that ip
<vallhalla81> why?
<durt> you might be blocked, no dns etc.
<vallhalla81> its not blocked i got other files from it
<durt> 'connection failed' means your not getting through to it. Network issue.
<majuk> Hey guys, emerald is giving me hell, what's XFCE's default theme manager?
<vallhalla81> durt: pinged it it seems just fine
<durt> now can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<vallhalla81> its all good
<durt> well, I'd say it's not a problem on your end. But it's definitely a network/server issue to get a connection failed.
<vallhalla81> just seems odd that any thing else i get from either server is fine just wont do the nvidia driver
<vallhalla81> hehe got it another way
<durt> try a continental server, or a N.A. se.... oh good.
<vallhalla81> the error msg had a adddress in it for the file so i just put it in a browser :)
<durt> I think there's a lot of activity with 9.10 feature freeze. The server could just be overloaded.
<vallhalla81> could be
<vallhalla81> got to restart system brb
<vallhalla81> thank you for your help
<timeout> hey, I have a compiz problem- using openoffice I lost a toolbar- all I have now is a titlebar, without name or title- implacable in fact
<timeout> A titlebar which just sits there and can't be used- not to mention the lack of functionality.
<timeout> Anyone know how to fix this?
<yesitisjustme> is there a software that could tell you how much ram your computer can handle?
<timeout> how much it can handle?
<timeout> That's a hardware issue, isn't it?
<yesitisjustme> ya like example can it handle like 1gb or 2gb
<yesitisjustme> the laptop brand i never heard of it
<yesitisjustme> so i couldn't find information about max ram
<yesitisjustme> it has 512mb ram now that i put and wanted to try higher
<yesitisjustme> is pc2700
<yesitisjustme> 1.5ghz processor
<yesitisjustme> think it will handle 2b
<yesitisjustme> 2gb
<yesitisjustme> was hoping a software could detect
<TheSheep> it's not possible
<yesitisjustme> oh
<yesitisjustme> like everest detects stuff but i don't think it detects max ram
<SiDi> damn, they both left
<paul__> hello all, where can I find icepref for jaunty ?
<majuk> Uh huuuuuu.... so my sdb drive, a member of my RAID5 array, just tripped out for the second time. Totally shut off and then reinitialized while the system was going, causing havoc. Can anyone shed some light as to why? dmesg output-> http://dpaste.com/85552/
<_Pete_> try google: SError: { Handshk }
<_Pete_> links there suggest some cases maybe caused by nvidia drivers
<SiDi> paul__, what is icepref ?
<paul___p> SiDi, icepref is a graphical tool for configuring preferinces of IceWM
<om26er> qt application's font is so large. i have changed the qt font in the qt settings and also restarted but the font is still huge
<TheSheep> check your dpi settings
<TheSheep> in appearance, I think
<om26er> TheSheep: other applications are fine
<om26er> TheSheep: no that does not help
<xylox> qt app's are meant to kde
<SiDi> om26er, the KDE DPI settings you have are probably higher
<xylox> use gtk apps
<SiDi> The best thing to do is probably to indeed use GTK+ applications :]
<om26er> SiDi: then how to change em
<SiDi> I have no idea, honnestly
<Juandev> hi
<Juandev> we try to install xubuntu to a computer, where previously Windows Millenium was installed. When boot from CD, the BIOS refere the disk is not system - whats wrong? how to install xubuntu?
<MTec007> im having some problems with USB devices, xubuntu acts like i dont have permission to use usb devices or something
<genii> MTec007: Are you in the group plugdev ?
<MTec007> ill check
<MTec007> yeah
<knome> Juandev, did you burn the disc correctly?
<SiDi`Laptop> Juandev, usually it means there has been a problem while burning the disc, so the BIOS cant boot on it
<Juandev> I think I burn the disc correctly
<SiDi`Laptop> Can you check it from your burning software, please ?
<Juandev> SiDi`Laptop: once more? why not
<SiDi`Laptop> You already did and it said it was well burnt ?
<Juandev> yes
<Juandev> but let me controll it once more
<SiDi`Laptop> Other, do you know what the error message from the BIOS is exactly ? Is there an error code, some cryptic stuff coming with the message ?
<Juandev> CD looks ok, I can see files from from other computer
<Juandev> it is in *.iso, is that right?
<SiDi`Laptop> you need to burn the iso as a disc image
<SiDi`Laptop> not to copy it in the CD as if it was a file CD
<Juandev> well, I have downloaded it and burn it like a file - thats wrong?
<SiDi`Laptop> yes :)
<SiDi`Laptop> .iso files are images of real discs
<SiDi`Laptop> burning software allows you to turn discs into .iso files and .iso files into discs
<SiDi`Laptop> What you did it put a file in a data CD, instead of creating an actual CD from this .iso file
<SiDi`Laptop> it's why your BIOS can not boot it. It's a file disc, and not a bootable CD-rom
<Juandev> OK, I see here some opportunities in my burning software
<MTec007> genii, im a memeber of the group plugdev
<Pres-Gas> Welcome back cody-somerville! ...and totally diving in as I look at the mailing list I see.
<cody-somerville> :)
<genii> MTec007: Apologies on lag, work required me
<genii> MTec007: What says out put from: groups
<MTec007> matthew@matthew-laptop:~$ groups        matthew adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare id: cannot find name for group ID 1001
<genii> Hm. That samba error looks interesting but is likely unrelated to the usb access issue. The relevant groups would be cdrom dialout audio and plugdev, which you are in already
<MTec007> well actaully its not samba error
<Juandev> and is there a xubuntu for i686 cpu?
<Pres-Gas> 1001 seems like a system level UID
<MTec007> i made a group named 'usb' to see if i could fix it, and then i removed the group 'usb' and it didnt clean up
<genii> MTec007: Can you access the usb when you are on as the user belonging to uid 1000 ?
<MTec007> matthew is my only user
<Pres-Gas> MTec007, how did you remove your usb group...how did you create it too?
<MTec007> via the manager user and groups dialog
<genii> Odd that the only user would have a uid 1001. It starts by default at 1000 and counts upwards as users are added
<MTec007> those are my groups
<MTec007> not my users
 * Pres-Gas tries to remember if the GID sticks around with members when you remove a group in that way.
<Pres-Gas> Whoops, I realized I said UID and meant GID, sorry
<MTec007> my users are matthew and root and one i made a week or so ago named ssh1
<MTec007> i thought i removed the users before hand
<MTec007> yeah the error goes away if i recreate the group i made, 'usb'
<SiDi> Juandev, amd64 is for Intel and AMD 64 bit processors, and i386 for Intel and AMD 32 bit ones
<MTec007> genii, Pres-Gas: brb
<Juandev> okay
<paul___p> Hello all, I've read on forums, but I can't understand and how to resolve this problem, I upgraded to kern-2.6.28-15 and I have ati 1550 , the problem is(in my case) that not only X hangs, it's freezed all (no text, no numlock, or capslock), If I boot in an older kern , it works, Is there a fix, I read that is from fglx, but how do I resolve it, thanks in advance
<basajaun> noticed save as takes for ever how can I troubleshoot that?
<basajaun> why should the process take so long?
<chthp> Hello, anyone here familiar with Xubuntu 9.04 Live USB ? I have some question about persistance and storage. (installed it to a 2gb memory stick, heh).
<majuk> Is there a "Ubuntu Endorsed" way to update mdadm.conf?
<majuk> That was a stupid question and I apologize for asking it. :)
<slow-motion> hi
<bigzed> does someone know where i find django's standard files after installing it with apt
<bigzed> because i'm searching for the django standard admin template
<MTec007> hello, im looking for a compiler, for ASM. it needs to produce code for an 8bit microprocessor so like the .asm file will compile into a .hex file with likes starting with :semicolons.   any one have any ideas for me?
<MTec007> s/likes/lines
<SiDi> MTec007, depends on the type of asm file
<SiDi> MTec007, there are as and nasm as compilers for ASM
<MTec007> would you be able to tell the difference based on the source code or the hex code?
<SiDi> i dont know what kind of file you mean. If i remember well, asm compilers write binary code that then needs to be linked
<SiDi> i dont think i could still recognise the different kinds of asm ^.^
<MTec007> lol
<SiDi> the hex code is, i assume, the unlinked binary :P
<MTec007> well what this is for is for a PIC12F683 microprocessor
<SiDi> you should have a specific piece of software to write the good binary code for this arch
<MTec007> they have several for windows
<SiDi> Did you try wine ?
<MTec007> theres an IDE called MPLabs
<MTec007> i could use wine but i would rather not :)
<MTec007> i managed to find a program to program the HEX onto the microprocessors
<MTec007> but not a compiler.
<SiDi> well you need to build it on a similar arch
<SiDi> doesnt the IDE contain an emulator with a compiler ?
<MTec007> it has a debugger which i think isnt an actual emulator
<MTec007> but i dont have the tools to debug this PIC
<MTec007> it does have a compiler though
<SiDi> checkout documentation on nasm
<SiDi> look for a 8bit format that looks like your chip
<jiohdi> lately I am booting into no volume... it seems that something it setting my volume to zero... whats up?
<SiDi> and man as too, MTec007
<SiDi> there MUST be one format that is the good one
<jiohdi> anyone else having volume problems?
<SiDi> jiohdi, do you have pulseaudio running ?
<MTec007> i dont know:) i do know that the PIC i am using has "Only 35 single word instructions to learn"
<jiohdi> siDi, I dont think so... it just started a couple of days ago... no sound, then I have to find aumix and turn it back up again
<SiDi> MTec007, contact the company
<SiDi> ask them what type of arch it is, if they know how to build with as/nasm
<SiDi> or if they can add the pic's format to as/nasm :P
<MTec007> i might have to
#xubuntu 2009-08-27
<MTec007> SiDi, it was MPASM  and gpasm will compile it :)
<SiDi> MTec007, :P
<SiDi> did you mail them in the end ? :O
<MTec007> too many ASM's if you ask me
<MTec007> no
<MTec007> :( i had to read a really hard to understand technical paper
<MTec007> more like skimmed it, rather than read it
<MTec007> it worked!
 * MTec007 removes the ghastly windows partition for good now.
<SiDi> :P
<MTec007> i have a question for you, cant a windows virus infect wine/
<MikeChelen> yes actually it can
<MikeChelen> although it may have difficulty harming the system since most of the OS is absent
<SiDi> MikeChelen, there is a paper from the wine devs about it
<SiDi> it can but it will fail in the vast majority of the cases for different reasons
<SiDi> which makes running windows apps safer on wine than on windows
<yesitisjustme> on xubuntu the newest firefox is 3.0.13 can you install a newer firefox?
<MikeChelen> SiDi, its interesting to explore, because with compatibility also comes some risk
<SiDi> yeh, but most exploits use some flaws in windows functions
<SiDi> if theyre implemented differently the flaws are different
<SiDi> also, windows apis communicate with the windows kernel, not to some linux libs
<SiDi> things like drivers, emulators and most viruses will never work on wine due to the different system architecture
<SiDi> only higher level apps using well documented apis can work
<MikeChelen> yesitisjustme, there is a firefox-3.5 package which will be enabled soon, try the shiretoko package until then which is rebranded ff3.5
<SiDi> yesitisjustme, install firefox-3.5
<SiDi> and remove the old one if you want to
<yesitisjustme> ok thanks
<RiVenoX> is anyone here familiar with xubuntu on the playstation 3? because i'm having issues installing it, even after following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<RiVenoX> that's about what i expected :D oh well
<ceda_wrk> I can't find netboot files (initrd.gz and linux) for xubuntu
<ceda_wrk> I usually do my upgrades/installs like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<ceda_wrk> extracted from alternate-iso
<tamas_> how to clean in xubuntu, like defrag or scandisk?
<TheSheep> no need for that
<TheSheep> fsck is done at startup
<TheSheep> defrag is not needed
<TheSheep> !fsck | ceda_wrk
<ubottu> ceda_wrk: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<_Pete_> "sudo touch /fastboot" = shutdown -f
<_Pete_> or atleast sometimes was :)
<tamas_> thanx for info
<_Pete_> http://maemo.nokia.com/n900/
<rameshwor> hi guys.....  can i have xuubntu 9.04 in my 128 Ram computer ???
<TheSheep> yes, but it will be slow
<TheSheep> especially firefox
<TheSheep> opera or chrome may be faster
<rameshwor> TheSheep: ok and except the firefox part ?  any other means i can improve speed ?
<TheSheep> sure, you can disable unneeded services
<TheSheep> like cups when you are not printing
<rameshwor> how can i disable unneeded services at startup ?
<TheSheep> system->services
<rameshwor> TheSheep :i'm just a general user, i do simple c/c++/java programming stuffs and then internet that's it .. i dont want others.
<TheSheep> rameshwor: as long as you don't use eclipse for your editor...
<rameshwor> TheSheep: any locations wher i can download xubuntu of 2005/2004  .  hoping that it runs better ..
<TheSheep> I'm not sure
<rameshwor> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> I think the wiki has links
<TheSheep> you may also consider other distros, such as dsl or archlinux
<rameshwor> ok..
<TheSheep> xubuntu has a pretty heavy kernel, so thast it works out of the box everywhere and with anything you connect...
<rameshwor> TheSheep: what does it mean by it works out of the box / i have encountered it many times but...
<TheSheep> rameshwor: imagine you buy something, take it out of the box, connect and it just works, without having to install or configure anything
<rameshwor> TheSheep: oh, so no installing , driver stuffs needed  does it mean so ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> in theory at least :)
<TheSheep> but in theory, theory is the same as practice ;)
<rameshwor> TheSheep: ok :)
<gusig> sudo question
<rameshwor> gusig: just put the question.. though i dont know other may help
<SiDi> rameshwor, if you install Xubuntu, you can run it on 128MB
<SiDi> you'll have to use the alternate CD to install
<SiDi> once installed i recommand you to disable stuff like avahi and cups, to disable the daemons you dont need among : hardware notifier, update notifier, power manager, bluetooth applet
<SiDi> but some distros are more adapted to very low amounts of RAM. 128 is the strict minimum for Xubuntu
<rameshwor> SiDi: ok..
<SiDi> (note that for kernel heaviness and daemons running you can disable them after install, but installing only what you need may be faster)
<SiDi> if xubuntu is too slow, i recommand you to try puppylinux or damnSmallLinux
<rameshwor> yes, i tried puppy linux..  but it doesn't feel like runnign full linux system. i feel something lacking here/there.  ..........
<rameshwor> i'd be happy to get download link for ubuntu/xubuntu of 2005/2004   i feel it runs well.
<SiDi> They're not supported anymore
<SiDi> ie. no more repositories
<SiDi> the oldest available is 2008.04
<rameshwor> SiDi: that doesn't matter.  . can't i get from other computer s.?
<SiDi> rameshwor, you wouldnt be able to get software
<SiDi> ie. no java, no g++
<SiDi> you wouldnt be able to use it for what you want to do
<SiDi> because the ubuntu repositories for these versions are down
<SiDi> and probably every of the mirrors too
<rameshwor> SiDi: then it won't be good......  ok i think time to get a new computer...
<SiDi> you can try xubuntu 8.04 / 9.04 and to lighten them a little
<SiDi> but computers with 128 MB rams are indeed old :d
<SiDi> It's over 8 years old, right, rameshwor ?
<rameshwor> Of Course...
<rameshwor> SiDi: actually i had 256  but one of the 128 got damaged..
<SiDi> aw
<SiDi> And which country do you live in ?
<rameshwor> Nepal .
<SiDi> That doesn't help to get hardware :/
<rameshwor> SiDi: ? couldnt understand u.
<SiDi> There aren't maybe computer shops in your country, right ?
<rameshwor> SiDi: c'mon it's not that poor....... there are.   ..
<SiDi> i know its not so poor that there aren't, but it must be more expensive than here, thats what i meant
<rameshwor> SiDi: yes. it is expensive. and specially for a student like me.. difficult to afford...
<rameshwor> what's general specifications of computer that people in your country buy ? i mean RAM / PROCESSOR ?
<SiDi> people here are richer than me :P I'd say the average is a 2GHz processor, 2GB ram, 300GB HDD
<rameshwor> how much does that cost ?
<rameshwor> on average ?
<SiDi> i'd say 500
<SiDi> It used to be more expensive but with the netbook wave it became much more affordable :P
<rameshwor> 500 dollars ?
<SiDi> 500 €
<SiDi> thats about 700 dollars
<rameshwor> oo
<SiDi> (ofc you can get a decent computer for ~400 dollars but the risk is that it burns 1 year and a half later :x)
<SiDi> (most of the recent computers i see lived less time than my good old pentium 2)
<rameshwor> lol.
<rameshwor> and people generally do not keep old computers so it satisfy their every tasks..
<SiDi> it depends.
<SiDi> usually they give them to associations / libraries / schools
<rameshwor> * though it .........
<TheSheep> my good old XT is still working, and boots faster than my current pc
<SiDi> some people indeed throw computers away, which is plain stupid >_> I still have my 2001 computer somewhere (quite far though :P)
 * SiDi goes eat.
<SiDi> rameshwor, let us know if you have trouble with Xubuntu install
<SiDi> i'd try 8.04 if i were you. There probably wont be GPU drivers in 9.04 for your machine if its really old
<rameshwor> SiDi: OK THANKS. I'LL LET YOU KNOW.. ..
<rameshwor> SiDi: downloading that takes maybe a day. and then.. i'll come in this room to trouble you guys..
<SiDi> rameshwor, aw, if you have a low bandwidth you can use the minimal CD, it weights 9 MB :d
<SiDi> and then manually install xorg and xfce :P
<rameshwor> SiDi: ok.
<SiDi> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<SiDi> This one for 8.04
<SiDi> the md5sum is 7e29613f3ce780e79af3cbbcd1127200 if you wanna check after download, rameshwor
<rameshwor> SiDi: thats  minimal ??
<SiDi> Yes
<SiDi> Once it's installed you'll have to install a lot of packages manually though, because it's _really_ minimal
<SiDi> once it's installed you'll have a shell, basically. Then, install xfce4, xfce4-panel, xfwm4, and thunar, and it should pull in everything it needs
<SiDi> that should weight much less than the 600 MB of the CD
<rameshwor> ok but i think i'll go with the other one. because no headache of manual packaging.... just start the download let it run for a day  :)
<SiDi> hehe as you wish
<rameshwor> ok good bye guys. it's 12 midnigth i'm afraid.. i think i should go to bed..
<SiDi> good night rameshwor
<rameshwor> gudnit..
<Pres-Gas> Hey, can someone volunteer their permissions of /dev/rtc for me?  I think I may have some issues with it.  Just do an simple "ls -l /dev|grep rtc".
<Pres-Gas> Mine is
<Pres-Gas> crw-rw----  1 root   root    254,   0 2009-08-25 17:09 rtc0
<Pres-Gas> Note that rtc may be a link
<Pres-Gas> so whatever it is pointing to
<MTec007> Pres-Gas, ?
<MTec007> Pres-Gas, i can show you mine if you still need it
<Pres-Gas> MTec007, please do
<MTec007> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root           4 2009-08-26 04:32 rtc -> rtc0
<MTec007> crw-rw----  1 root   root    254,   0 2009-08-26 04:32 rtc0
<Pres-Gas> that is the same bloody thing!!!
<Pres-Gas> gerrr to VMware
<MTec007> your missing a line?
 * jarnos lost sounds in Xubuntu karmic.
<SiDi> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-08-27 10:41 /dev/rtc -> rtc0
<Pres-Gas> SiDi, and rtc0 is crw-rw---- root root?
 * Pres-Gas wonders if I should have upgraded my VMware workstation from 6.5.2 to 6.5.3
<SiDi> yes
<MTec007> im interested in creating some kind of script, to run a program with certain parameters based on what the script paramaters were
<knome> okay...
<MTec007> what im trying to figure out is how i would create something like that. what is the format? maybe there is an example somewhere i can look at
<knome> bash scripting would be what you want
<knome> there are many tutorials on the internet
<mxfr> Hi
<forces> o7
<mxfr> How can I disable restarting, shutting down etc.. from the login page?
<mxfr> It's just very annoying when somebody shutdown my system when It was downloading stuff for 3 days :(
<forces> block the screen
<mxfr> how?
<muxfr> or maybe I should just disable the options down there, if I changed the login screen.
#xubuntu 2009-08-28
<muxfr> ok got it thanks, in the login options under system, uncheck show menu
<soultaker101> hello people
<soultaker101> anybody actually here
<soultaker101> hmm.. well I'd join the more talkative #ubuntu but zsIRC doesn't seem to be able to handle how many people are hangin out in there
<soultaker101> unless you guys are talking and zsIRC can't handle recieving
<soultaker101> hello big zed
<Bacon> Quick question: should lsusb show devices you don't have a driver installed for?
<[Ese]> hello there!
<MTec007> would it be possible to run windows in some kind of virtual box program, if the windows i want to run is a partition?
<MTec007> i dont know much about virtual boxes but i would rather do this than boot into windows
<xsebsx> is there a xubuntu for macs?
<xsebsx> there's a mac laptop that i want to install xubuntu in
<MTec007> xsebsx, is it an intel mac?
<xsebsx> MTec007: how do i find out?
<xsebsx> why? i'm here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/jaunty/release/ and i only see one option for macs
<xsebsx> it's one of these white laptops
<xsebsx> how would it make a difference?
<xsebsx> i am downloading the alternate mac image just in case, is that ok?
<MTec007> it matters plenty
<MTec007> if theres an image for mac use it
<xsebsx> but that's the only option i see? i only see that option and the mac alternate which is what i'm downloading
<xsebsx> how do i check if it's an intel mac?
<xsebsx> i have an amd laptop for example
<MTec007> but i also found this link which you may or may not need: http://lifehacker.com/256395/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac
<xsebsx> and kubuntu works fine on it
<MTec007> i dont know, i dont like macs, i dont know anything about them, and i dont want to either :P
<MTec007> i'd say it will work if kubuntu does
<xsebsx> but i mean what does it matter if it's intel or not? i have a non mac amd processor and it works fine
<xsebsx> no no mine is not a mac it's an hp
<xsebsx> but my point is: it's not intel
<xsebsx> also, can i get effects as cool as the kde kubuntu 4 ones if i download xubuntu-desktop?
<MTec007> not sure:)
<Bookman> What is the default web browser for xubuntu?
<sake_> hi
<sake_> i wanted to kno how to configure the notify-osd that i installed in xubuntu jaunty so that it looks like ubuntu.
<xsebsx> i tried sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop from kde and got this E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<sake_> hmmm
<sake_> i think u gotta install like xfce first
<sake_> or smthng
 * sake_ 
 * sake_ _
 * sake_ __
 * sake_ ___
 * sake_ ____
 * sake_ _____
 * sake_ _____-
 * sake_ _______
 * sake_ ________
 * sake_ _________
 * sake_ __________
<sake_> .
<sake_> ..
<sake_> ...
<sake_> ....
<sake_> .....
<sake_> ......
<sake_> .......
<sake_> ........
<sake_> .........
<sake_> ..........
<sake_> ...........
<sake_> ............
<sake_> .............
<sake_> ..............
<sake_> ...............
<sake_> ................
<sake_> ..............
<sake_> ..............
<sake_> .............
<sake_> ............
<sake_> ...........
<sake_> ..........
<sake_> .........
<sake_> ........
<sake_> .......
<sake_> ......
<sake_> .....
<sake_> ....
<sake_> ...
<sake_> ..
<sake_> .
<_Pete_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tiffany> i have the latest xubuntu and when i try to run an install of xp home in virtualbox it seems to turn off, is it limited to the vm or will it happen all the time?
<kromar> hi
<kromar> i  a problem on my laptop, since the latest update the panels are gone and i have no ide how to get them back. anyone who can help me out?
<igsen> How to put entry in /etc/hosts so that 2 jaunty pc's can share files???
<psycho_oreos> I don't think adding entries into /etc/hosts would allow two pcs to share files
<igsen> So, how am I gonna do that? Any ideas?
<xsebsx> how can i set xubuntu to open folders and files and things on a single click?
<TheSheep> xsebsx: in thunar settings
<xsebsx> TheSheep, well yeah man, so...how do you get to single click on the desktop?
<xsebsx> for some reason i can't even open things on the desktop double clicking
<xsebsx> i have to right click
<TheSheep> you can't have it on the desktop
<TheSheep> it's an old bug
<xsebsx> ok
<xsebsx> and how come i can't open things on the desktop double clicking even
<xsebsx> i ahve to right click and then select open
<xsebsx> what makes it do that?
<psycho_oreos> I found sometimes vmware workstation does that
<xsebsx> vmware?
<xsebsx> what's that?
<xsebsx> i am not on a virtual machine
<psycho_oreos> its a OS virtualisation software
<psycho_oreos> not saying you are
<xsebsx> any idea of how to fix this?
<xsebsx> is it somethign i did
<psycho_oreos> yes
<psycho_oreos> that's what I try to do, traceback to what I did last as it may be the culprit
<kromar> can someone help me get my panels back on my laptop?
<xsebsx> ok i clicked on properties on the desktop
<xsebsx> and it says read only
<xsebsx> does that have anytthign to do with it?
<xsebsx_> help, i have two home folders on my desktop and i can't open the desktop items unless i right click and select open
<xsebsx_> and one of the two "home"s doesn't evne list thunar as an available program to open it
<psycho_oreos> weird issue
<xsebsx_> ok
<xsebsx_> i fixed that
<xsebsx_> now
<xsebsx_> wheres the power mngt options on xfce
<psycho_oreos> Applications > Settings > Power Management
<xsebsx_> thx
<xsebsx_> i've noticed that i cant listen to a song and youtube at the same time, it seems as though the one that was opened first overrides, same when i want to watch a movie, the compositer shuts down how can i fix this
<psycho_oreos> did you upgrade your version of xubuntu from some other version to jaunty?
<xsebsx_> nope, i installed gnome
<xsebsx_> as in
<xsebsx_> ubuntu
<xsebsx_> then i installed kubuntu
<xsebsx_> and then xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> hm
<Araneidae> Hmm.  I've also noticed that youtube sound sometimes goes horribly wrong, and I also installed xubuntu via ubuntu and kubuntu.  Think I've got too much gnome and KDE crap left around.
<mUrshEd> hello
<DrSteve> Having xubuntu jaunty ppc problems -- installs but no sudo passwords are working, no one placed in sudoers list
<DrSteve> I had to drop into a root shell on the hd from the rescue disk to get a working xorg.conf, might that have messed up the user situation?
<DrSteve> Anyone else had sudoer problems?
<xub> hello chan
<Besogon> Is there any tools for creaing menu in xubuntu?
<xub> I'm trying to understand where NetworkManager saves the network connection settings to my wlan... but have no idea where to start, /etc/network/interfaces and similar seem to be empty :-/
<Besogon> xub, Why don't you use wpa-supplicant???
<xub> I tried weeks (literally weeks) to get my wifi card to work configuring the net via console, but nothing is working... now NetworkManager seems to be able to deal with it without problems, would be nice to know how !
<Besogon> xub, iwlist scanning very useful for searcing configurations WiFi. I 'v used that for make wpa-supplicant work
<Besogon> xub, you can find out more information there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<xub> thanks for the link, already tried that :-(
<xub> and how can iwlist help ? :-/
<xub> and BTW, if networkmanager is able to reconnect after it's being stopped and started again, it means it has to store that info somewhere.... !!
<Besogon> xub, iwlist will tell you options for wpa-supplicant.
<xub> Besogon: thanks, but you're not really helping... lol
<Besogon> xub, what Wifi do you actually have? (WEP, WPA-PSK may be, I made one wpa-psk connection) To concern the iwlist: iwlist will get to you options: group, parwise, key_mgmt...
<xub> Besogon: wpa2-psk from an eeebox
<xub> Besogon: but I still don't understand how NetworkManager stores information...
<xub> I practically raped google for information this last weeks, but nothing, apart from the gui-configuration, seems to be working !
<Besogon> xub, Are your Wifi working now? If it's true then make iwlist scanning. After that let me see at it
<xub> sent :)
<bmxfelon420> hey
<xub> .
<mikubuntu> guys, my headset works with everything i can think of on my (sort of) new laptop, but it doesn't work with skype, any ideas for troubleshooting?
<mikubuntu> actually, not just the headset, if i disconnect the headset, i still don't get any skype sound from speakers either
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mikubuntu> The_Sheep: i tried every setting i could find from the skype support page you gave me, but nothing works in the end... i had several times success testing the audio input outside of skype, but when i tested within skype it faild ... arrrrggghhhh...
<mikubuntu> cigarette break, go clear my head ... brb
<mikubuntu> don't know what the problem could be.  i tried removing pulseaudio and installing esound, but then i got no sound in any configuration i tried, so i reinstalled pulseaudio ...
<proq> when I reboot my 9.04 system, the sound is always muted.  is there a way to keep this from happening?
#xubuntu 2009-08-29
<mnemoc> hi, i just installed two 9.04 replaced firefox-3.0 with firefox-3.5 (using standard ubutnu packages) but It doesn't come with search engines :| (the field at the right of the location doesn't come with any option) How can I add google there? :-\ ... it's not even in https://addons.mozilla.org/search-engines.php :(
<mnemoc> *question moved to #firefox* ;-)
<MTec007> hello
<MTec007> im trying to set up a MOTD for SSHD but the only thing i can find is the MOTD that is used after login (/etc/motd).  is there a file that will display a MOTD on connect?
<mikubuntu> guys, my headset works with everything i can think of on my (sort of) new laptop, but it doesn't work with skype, any ideas for troubleshooting?
<mikubuntu> don't know what the problem could be.  i tried removing pulseaudio and installing esound, but then i got no sound in any configuration i tried, so i reinstalled pulseaudio ...
<mistersod> how would I go about booting with a different partition as my home directory
<ubuntu> 1
<xsebsx> help, i just reboot and somehow the panels dissappeared
<xsebsx> i tried right clicking going to settings and then panel
<xsebsx> but to no avail
<xsebsx> the panels have abandoned me
<xsebsx> what must i do
<xsebsx> i tried going to the xfce settings as well
<xsebsx> doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> is this a dist-upgrade?
<xsebsx> howdo you mean? no i simply reboot
<xsebsx> and my panels were gone
<psycho_oreos> and what did you do last?
<xsebsx> here, i jsut opened and terminal and here's the output
<xsebsx> http://pastebin.ca/1546801
<xsebsx> i'm pretty sure that if i close the terminal though the panels will be gone and they won't be nback if i reboot
<psycho_oreos> you didn't answer my question
<xsebsx> i had rebooted
<xsebsx> that's hwat i had done last
<xsebsx> i'm trying this
<xsebsx> http://www.anujpathania.blogspot.com/2008/06/xubuntu-panels-disappear.html
<psycho_oreos> you rebooted without doing anything.. right
<xsebsx> if it doesn't work i'll get back
<xsebsx> brb
<xsebsx> i think so
<psycho_oreos> you think
<xsebsx> why?
<xsebsx> what did i do?
<xsebsx> i don't remember having seen any dialogue that asked me if i wanted the panel to be removed
<psycho_oreos> you're not admitting what you did last, you just proposed a problem, ignoring the rest of the details which may contribute to the cause
<xsebsx> i closed the programs
<psycho_oreos> no
<xsebsx> ok, well then  it escapes me
<xsebsx> i guess i wasn't paying attention but simply trying to reboot
<psycho_oreos> meh *shrugs* and if the guide doesn't work, reinstall
<xsebsx> brb
<xsebsx> psycho_oreos, did you see the output from the terminal i pasted?
<psycho_oreos> yes and its pointless
<xsebsx> why?
<xsebsx> it doesn't show anything?
<psycho_oreos> I've given your answer, reinstall
<xsebsx> what if i go to system settings and check that xfce-panel is on the startup apps?
<xsebsx> psycho_oreos, i don't want to reinstall
<xsebsx> i want to fix it
<xsebsx> in what folder in the system are the applications supposed to be?
<xsebsx> i need to find the panel's directory
<xsebsx> in order to add it to the autostartup apps
<xsebsx> how cani  find where the xfce4-panel is located?
<xsebsx> ok brb
<xsebsx> fixed
<xsebsx> windows fan
<xsebsx> now nicotine won't open
<xsebsx> brb
<xsebsx> i can't open nicotine
<xsebsx> help
<xsebsx> now i logged on kde
<xsebsx> and the xfce panel is on top of the kde panel
<xsebsx> this is crzy
<xsebsx> how do i get rid of it
<xsebsx> ok i just got rid of it
<xsebsx> psycho_oreos, how do i reinstall xubuntu?
<xsebsx> do i have to uninstall first? what are the commands psycho_oreos
<titan_ark> Hey, I have just got a new HP notebook and i wanted to install the 64 bit version, needed some help with that
<titan_ark> No one around at this hour I guess :(
<durt> people around from all over the world, you just need to ask a question, not too many will agree to long term hand holding
<titan_ark> hey durt, i tried searching but could not figure out how if the CD i recieved is a 64 bit one
<durt> it's identified in the file name.
<titan_ark> hmm oki, thx il need to chk, never used vista and this notebook ships with it! its irritating!
<durt> i386 is 32 bit, amd64 is 64 bit (both amd and intel).
<titan_ark> oh oki
<titan_ark> this seems to be an i386
<titan_ark> il prolly need to DL the 64 bit one and figure out where to get a blank CDs
<titan_ark> thx a ton :)
<maoshe> hi
<maoshe> anybody here, who knows how to config a vnc server on ubuntu server, running with xfce
<Araneidae> Accidentially broke my xfce4-panel config, lost the menus!  How do I get them back?!
<Araneidae> Doesn't seem to be an entry on "Add New Items..."
<Laibsch> Does anybody else see the problem of the GTK2 theme getting changed after logging in to Gnome and then back in to XFCE?
<Laibsch> What's worse, I can't get it back now to its original setting.  XFCE-Menu-Settings-Appearance does not seem to have any effect
<JoeZiehmer> I have an iMac 500 running Xubuntu 9.04 and I need help getting the colors away from 256 color mode
<JoeZiehmer> Xubuntu 9.04 iMac 500 with 784 of RAM it runs great just want to get the colors right.
<JoeZiehmer> Can someone help me before I plant a hatchet in it?
<LittleItaly> hello all, xorg.conf is supposed to be blank right?
<LittleItaly> asking because i have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02), and i cannt get higher res than 800x600
<LittleItaly> and the solutions online say to edit xorg.conf
<LittleItaly> but mine is blank, but i also read that it is supposed to be blank now, so i dont know what to do
<LittleItaly> there is a driver for ati on dells website for fedora 7, but im not sure if i can use that and if i can, how to install it
<Besogon> LittleItaly, don't you have jockey-gtk?
<LittleItaly> i dont know, what is that?
<Besogon> manager pro drivers... in Ubuntu at least.
<LittleItaly> do you get that in packet manager?
<Besogon> I hve got ubuntu and xubuntu on one computer
<LittleItaly> yeah, but do you get jockey-gtk in the synaptic packet manager?
<LittleItaly> and what does it do?
<Besogon> jockey-gtk is a tool that is installed in gnome by default. (What graphics card do you have exactly?)
<SiDi> LittleItaly: jockey-gtk is the application that allows you to enable and disable drivers for your hardware
<LittleItaly> ohh well in xubuntu it doesnt use gnome
<LittleItaly> ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<SiDi> You can enable/disable most GPU / wifi drivers via jockey-gtk, and if you run  'jockey-gtk -- check 60', it'll check for new hardware every minute
<LittleItaly> so i shouldnt have it since i have XFCE desktop right?
<LittleItaly> oh i do, i have tryed that cause i found it on my menu but it always says there are no drivers
<SiDi> LittleItaly: you should have it
<SiDi> it's not a gnome app
<SiDi> it's a gtk+ application
<raidfail> hello, i'm fairly new to linux (but not to computers) and ran the xubuntu live cd to check it out. but when i tried to go back to my windows vista installation, i was unable because one of the drives in my RAID0 somehow lost its member status. it worked perfectly prior to running the live cd
<LittleItaly> yeah i have it, but it returns nothing
<SiDi> (so its not designed specifically for gnome)
<raidfail> am i screwed?
<SiDi> LittleItaly: it's meant to run in the background till it finds new hardware
<LittleItaly> but its not finding any new hardware
<SiDi> raidfail: running the liveCD doesnt cause anything to be written to your drives or your drives config to change unless you _install_ xubuntu
<SiDi> raidfail: didnt you change something in your bios prior to booting on the live CD ?
<SiDi> LittleItaly: then it most likely means it cant find proper drivers for the harware you just plugged in
<SiDi> Which wouldnt be surprising at all for an ATI Rage... ATI's support for old hardware is terribly bad
<LittleItaly> i didnt plug in anything. this is a graphics card
<SiDi> you perfectly understood what i meant :P
<raidfail> SiDi: i only changed the boot order, placing my cd-drive as primary
<LittleItaly> so i cannt get higher than 800x600?
<SiDi> raidfail: did you try to change it back ? :P
<LittleItaly> there is a driver on dell for it for fedora, can i install it on my xubuntu?
<SiDi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533926 LittleItaly
<raidfail> SiDi: yes lol i did, just one of the drives suddenly reads as non-member disk in my RAID bios
<SiDi> (when did ATI begin to rename their cards Rage ? T_T My last Rage is 12+ years old)
<SiDi> raidfail: i think it comes from your bios :/
<LittleItaly> its an inspirion 4000 laptop, its old
<Besogon> LittleItaly, http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.4.2&contentType=GPU%20Download%20Detail  I cant find out you model..
<LittleItaly> yeah cause its really old lol, ive checked there
<LittleItaly> SiDi, your post refers to radeon cards
<raidfail> SiDi: damn, its funny, now that xubuntu is the only os working on my pc now via live-cd i really have to test it out. *attempting to look positively* i'm obviously going to have do a reinstall, but  is there anyway to save data i.e. my documents from my windows install?
<LittleItaly> so can i some how use the dell driver for fedora and install it on xubuntu?
<LittleItaly> raidfail, use your live cd to explore your hdd directories
<LittleItaly> get a usb drive and save everything to it
<raidfail> SiDi: how would i go about mounting them? i didn't see them when poking around filesystem
<LittleItaly> how can i use the dell driver for fedora and install it on xubuntu?
<LittleItaly> are the different types of linux like the different windows where you can not use drivers for xp on windows vista
<LittleItaly> lol, once again, is xorg.conf supposed to be empty?
<Besogon> LittleItaly, fedora uses RPM-packages. It's bad idea
<LittleItaly> ok, well the solution i keep seeing is to edit etc/x11/xorg.conf file, but it is empty
<LittleItaly> is it supposed to be empty?
<Besogon> LittleItaly, yes. It may be emptly.
<genii> Uppercase X on the pathname X11 part
<LittleItaly> yeah
<LittleItaly> so that solution wont work for me then
<Besogon> Type xrandr in console and you will see your resolutions
<LittleItaly> max is 800x600
<Besogon> So it seems that you are using VGA driver. What is call cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<LittleItaly> that command didnt do anything
<LittleItaly> because xorg.conf is blank
<SiDi> raidfail: i dont know how to mount failing hardware raid filesystems :P
<SiDi> you may wanna ask in channels w/ more people or who know more about raid setups
<SiDi> or even in #windows
<SiDi> LittleItaly: its empty but if you write stuff inside it, Xorg will read that stuff
<LittleItaly> so if i copy and paste the stuff on the websites it will work?
<raidfail> yeah i've been attempting to but its not working
<raidfail> thanks for the help though!
<LittleItaly> http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=ATI_Rage_Mobility_M3_AGP_2x
<LittleItaly> thats the possible solution
<Besogon> LittleItaly, sudo lshw can tell you which driver is used for your ATI now.
<Besogon> Saving sinking people is deal of themselves.
<Besogon> Saving sinking people is deal of sinking people.
<LittleItaly> it says alot of stuff, i dont see driver listed
<SiDi> lshw tells about the hardware, not driver, Besogon
<SiDi> LittleItaly: the problem is that ATI probably never released drivers for your GPU that are compatible with the new X.Org version
<SiDi> so either you'll have to use older versions (that will get unsupported in 1year and a half max), or you mess with xorg.conf, or you get a new shiny GPU :/
<LittleItaly> by messing with my blank xorg.conf, pasting in those sections off this site http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=ATI_Rage_Mobility_M3_AGP_2x will make it read right?
<SiDi> you'd probably need more stuff in
<SiDi> There is a command to reconfigure xorg that should generate a default xorg.conf
<SiDi> but i forgot that command :|
<LittleItaly> would it be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SiDi> yeh :p
<SiDi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh
<SiDi> i think it's that
<SiDi> Then you should hopefully have a default xorg.conf on which you can write your changes, then reboot X and see if it works
<LittleItaly> whats the difference between the command i posted and your command
<Besogon> SiDi, yes. But if you were readed the hardware information, you would see that there is finger up information about drivers for hardware
<Besogon> too
<Besogon> LittleItaly, Do you make your card to work?
<LittleItaly> no, i didnt try. i wanted to know the difference between the command he posted and the command i posted to make a default xorg.conf file
<Besogon> make that you know
<LittleItaly> make that you know?
<SiDi> LittleItaly: dpkg-reconfigure is an interactive utility
<SiDi> it asks a lot of questions
<SiDi> -phigh stands for --priority high
<SiDi> it will only list the 'important' questions
<SiDi> so that you're done much faster :P
<LittleItaly> ohh ok lol. then ill do the phigh
<Besogon> Is r128 driver actually exist in system? may be it built in kernel?
<Besogon> ha ha ha man r128
<Besogon> )
<LittleItaly> so how do i use it?
<Besogon> dpkg -l *r128* said me that I had been installed this driver too
<LittleItaly> so how do i make it use the driver
<SiDi> sudo modprobe r128
<LittleItaly> it did it with a warning
<Besogon> no. How can he use both driver (VGA and r128) at the time? It's impossible. LittleItaly you should make xorg.conf
<LittleItaly> ok
<Besogon> then make sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Besogon> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Besogon> LittleItaly, Look at "Setting resolution changes in xorg.conf" paragraph. You need something like that.
<LittleItaly> ok
<Besogon> Or just try to change option Driver to "Driver r128" and reboot. may be it will enaugh for you
<LittleItaly> Besogon, i have fixed it
<LittleItaly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495256
<LittleItaly> and http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=ATI_Rage_Mobility_M3_AGP_2x
<_Trinity_> say is Xubuntu plug i and play as ubuntu was when it supported ppc?
<lc2> _Trinity_: xubuntu pretty much *is* ubuntu with a different UI, and very little of the dark magic is handled by the UI
<lc2> _Trinity_: so yeah if ubuntu worked fine for you on your hardware, then xubuntu will too
<_Trinity_> so itl load right into xfce
<_Trinity_> great
<lc2> yes
<lc2> i've installed it on three (admittedly kinda old) boxen and it just worked
<lc2> nice how everything works so quickly on a 2.8ghz pentium 4 :)
<_Trinity_> anything like a 400Mhz?
<lc2> _Trinity_: no the slowest was a 1.4 athlon
<lc2> _Trinity_: you might want to try a different window manager if you want to install it on something that slow
<_Trinity_> I hope I can wath streamed videos on my iMac DV but that may be asking for too much
<lc2> _Trinity_: back when the dinosaurs ruled the earth, i was on a 233mhz pentium MMX and used windowmaker
<_Trinity_> lol
<lc2> _Trinity_: and there's not so much different about linux that means that ubuntu + windowmaker will be significantly slower than red hat 6.2 + windowmaker was back then
<_Trinity_> sure, Il look around and see if any of my old window managers are still being developed
<lc2> so yeah, give it a shot
<lc2> _Trinity_: fvwm and windowmaker still are
<lc2> _Trinity_: i almost switched to fvwm a little while ago, but sadly, the fvwm menu command line tools don't support ubuntu menus :<
<_Trinity_> fvwm?? isn that loaded by default with X11?
<lc2> or rather, whatever application menu system ubuntu uses
<lc2> _Trinity_: no, you might be thinking twm, fvwm has always been separate
<_Trinity_> bare minimum of a wm
<_Trinity_> oh
<_Trinity_> fluxbox seemed interesting years ago
<lc2> _Trinity_: heh yes
<lc2> _Trinity_: all those neat customisable window managers/environments were fun to me a few years ago
<lc2> then i realised i just don't have the time for that
<_Trinity_> well, once I get Xubuntu instaled Il see what around in the repositories
<lc2> gone are the days when i would spend days on a custom fvwm setup, and fight off dinosaurs while listening to that hip new artist "beethoven" etc
<_Trinity_> same here, and that why I thought about xfce on  Xubuntu, but wel see how it performs
<lc2> _Trinity_: i dare say somewhere between "bag of shit" and "slower than molasses"
<_Trinity_> LOL!
<lc2> but another desktop environment won't hurt that at all
<lc2> windowmaker will do just fine for a slow system
<_Trinity_> there was a fluxbox bsaed verssion of ubuntu but lst i checked it didn go anywhere
<lc2> _Trinity_: not to worry, you can always install fluxbox and make it your window manager
<_Trinity_> how about E17? Enlightenment?
<lc2> _Trinity_: yeah probably
<lc2> wow, i just about remember enlightenment lol
<lc2> how long have you been using linux _Trinity_?
<_Trinity_> I used to use it back in university
<_Trinity_> used it for about 5 years
<lc2> like what year did you start?
<lc2> you remember enlightenment so it's been a while lol
<_Trinity_> I started sometime after ubuntu started
<_Trinity_> warty?
<_Trinity_> and hoary?
<_Trinity_> I ws around about then
<_Trinity_> always used the ppc ports
<lc2> oh okay
 * lc2 has been using linux since about 1998
<_Trinity_> but I wasn t using ubuntu or any sort of linux when ppc got dropped
<lc2> full-time since 2001
<_Trinity_> so thats my issue
<lc2> i switched to freebsd for a few years then came back around the time of hardy
<_Trinity_> I used debian before and fiddled around with mandrake, as it ws called
<lc2> wow, lol
<_Trinity_> and yellowdog but those were not even close to my taste
<lc2> mandrake
<lc2> old times, lol
<_Trinity_> and mandrake also dropped oficial support for ppc
<_Trinity_> and that was really felt when running it
<lc2> mm :<
<_Trinity_> so I have worries about ppc ubuntu going the same way and ruining my user experience
<_Trinity_> on this iMac, since it became my main computer now that my laptop is on the fritz
<lc2> wow that sucks :/
<lc2> like one of those big CRT-based imacs?
<_Trinity_> yeah
<_Trinity_> everything looks dark
<_Trinity_> especially pics
<lc2> nice
<lc2> haha
<_Trinity_> its more reliaable than the yonah based macbook pros that cost me a bundle of $$. Apple is shit now
<_Trinity_> excuse my language
<lc2> forgiven
<lc2> i've sometimes wanted a mac
<lc2> but i don't think i could change how i work that easily
<_Trinity_> yeah, I got used t them in university and always ran both OS X and Linux side by side, dual boots
<lc2> i also couldn't do without a fast native version of gimp, even if photoshop exists and might be superior
<_Trinity_> I bought one window based once and swore t never buy another pc. So I got turned off of pcs because of windows
<lc2> although gimp 2.8 is going to suck so much that i might have to find something else :/
<_Trinity_> really the yonah processor is an intel processor
<_Trinity_> so really I got burned by buying  a pc again
<lc2> eh, for almost as long as i've had my own computer i've been running linux, so i'm not really burned by PCs
<_Trinity_> well, thank for ansering my questions. I got to move on. I expect to install Xubuntu later today.
<lc2> _Trinity_: okay :)
<lc2> i'm not sure if i even answered your questions but that's okay, hahaha
<lc2> have a good day :)
<LittleItaly> Hello, i dont know why, but after configuring my xorg.conf i have no sound. the only soundi get is beeping when xubuntu boots and turns off
<TheSheep> !sound | LittleItaly
<ubottu> LittleItaly: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jarmenda> Got a question if I may. Using Xubuntu 9.04. All works well but if I reboot the box I lose the settings for my display refresh rate. Tried using settings/settings editor but can't seem to lock it down. Seems to be a bit more of an XFCE issue. Any general help in the right direction would be great!
<LittleItaly> what volume control is it talking about TheSheep?
<TheSheep> LittleItaly: right-click on the panel, select 'add item', scroll down to 'volume control' and drag it onto the panel
<LittleItaly> i had that and it doesnt show alsa mixer
<lc2> jarmenda: hmmm
<LittleItaly> how did changing my xorg.conf file mess with my sound?
<lc2> jarmenda: are you using a CRT
<lc2> LittleItaly: it didn't, xorg.conf has nothing to do with sound
<LittleItaly> is there a command or something to restore default sound settings? cause it was working
<LittleItaly> or do you think installing the closest alsa driver to my sound card will work
<lc2> make sure whatever program you are using is using the proper output driver
<lc2> program being music/whatever else program
<lc2> that's not directly related to changing your xorg.conf, since X has nothing at all to do with sound
<_Trinity_> lc2: say what's the difference between installing the alternate Xubuntu and alternate Ubuntu CD?
<lc2> _Trinity_: your default window manager
<LittleItaly> well, i can see that in my sound mixer the output of my ess 1983 is not there anymore
<_Trinity_> but doesn't the alternate CD just install a server type install without X?
<lc2> _Trinity_: i believe so
<_Trinity_> so there woul probably be little difference
<lc2> _Trinity_: yes
<_Trinity_> because that might be my best option for my iMac, a server install and then manuall install a wm over
<lc2> LittleItaly: sorry, you'll have to wait around for someone more experienced than me with ubuntu, i don't know how editing your xorg.conf could cause that
<_Trinity_> back to my debian days
<LittleItaly> trying to install alsa, but the make file is not working
<LittleItaly> and then make install does not work
<LittleItaly> ./configure works and does its thing
<psycho_oreos> alsa already comes with xubuntu
#xubuntu 2009-08-30
<LittleItaly> alsamixer is not working for me
<psycho_oreos> you probably need to run alsaconf
<LittleItaly> command not found
<psycho_oreos> woops alsactl
<LittleItaly> tells me to specify command
<LittleItaly> my sound card cannt be found, yet it is listed in lspci
<LittleItaly> is the sound module supposed to be in xorg.conf?
<halp> hi, does anyone know anything about xubuntu & wine?
<LittleItaly> when a computer beeps when the login screen pops up, that is from the soundcard right?
<maduser> no thats from the mother boared
<maduser> there a speaker for beeps usually used to send error messages
<maduser> but xubuntu uses it when the login starts
<LittleItaly> can you help me, my sound card stopped working when i messed with my xorg.conf file
<LittleItaly> lspci shows it
<maduser> xorg.conf is video
<maduser> xorg is video
<maduser> I don't know how it could mess up your sound
<LittleItaly> well, it stopped working some how =/
<LittleItaly> i didnt have to install any drivers for it to work
<LittleItaly> xubuntu comes with alsa, so i went to package manager, reinstalled every packet and it still didnt help
<LittleItaly> wtf.... i went to reboot, booted from an earlier back up, and the sound is there and my video res is the same as well
<LittleItaly> since i booted to an earlier back up, will it boot into this each time maduser?
<maduser> ah you have back up kernels in grub?
<LittleItaly> yeah
<LittleItaly> will it save to boot into this back up that has sound automatically?
<maduser> no
<LittleItaly> so what do i have to do?
<maduser> you can chose the back up at boot
<maduser> but the no sound is part of a bigger error which I don't know how to fix
<LittleItaly> i cannt get rid of the others in grub?
<LittleItaly> so that it boots off this backup
<LittleItaly> maduser, since im using the backup wont it default to using this session?
<maduser> I think so
<maduser> but this is part of a bigger problem that I don't know how to fix
<LittleItaly> does anyone know how to get rid of grub entries that are corrupt?
<thejayjetson_> Hello [06:11] <thejayjetson> having a lot of trouble [06:12] <thejayjetson> Trying to get xubuntu started up but disc is not readable [06:12] <thejayjetson> I used a burn program on my mac called simply 'Burn' [06:13] <thejayjetson> I browsed for xubuntu [06:13] <thejayjetson> mounted [06:13] <thejayjetson> burned [06:13] <thejayjetson> but not getting the new os installer recognized [06:13] <thejayjetson> please help
<thejayjetson_> ..................
<knome> thejayjetson_, if you run a normal os, what's on the disc?
<thejayjetson_> i run mac osx
<thejayjetson_> i must have done the disc wrong cuz it said data instead of image
<knome> what's on the disc, if you browse it on mac osx?
<knome> is there an .iso file or some other files?
<thejayjetson_> sorry, was in another
<thejayjetson_> chat room with ubuntu helper
<thejayjetson_> but he wasn't able to help
<thejayjetson_> i will pop the disc in my mac and tell you what i see on there
<thejayjetson_> the disc named itself xubuntu 9.1 0 ppc
<thejayjetson_> and when i click on the disc i see a lot
<thejayjetson_> cdromupgrade
<thejayjetson_> dists
<thejayjetson_> doc
<thejayjetson_> etc
<thejayjetson_> install
<thejayjetson_> md5sum.txt
<thejayjetson_> pics
<thejayjetson_> pol
<thejayjetson_> preseed
<thejayjetson_> ps5
<thejayjetson_> i meant PS3
<thejayjetson_> README
<thejayjetson_> shortcut to ubuntu
<thejayjetson_> so, is that what i am supposed to see?
<thejayjetson_> o, please don't go to sleep on me
<TheSheep> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<knome> thejayjetson_, that looks as it should.
<thejayjetson_> then can you help me figure out what the problem is?
<thejayjetson_> r u still here knome?
<thejayjetson_> knome, i will owe you a beer if you help me out
<thejayjetson_> how about 2 beers to whoever can help me out?
<TheSheep> this is mactel or ppc?
<thejayjetson_> i used a mac to burn the disc
<thejayjetson_> partioned xmb for new os (PS3)
<TheSheep> what is the computer you are trying to boot from it?
<thejayjetson_> partitioned i mean
<thejayjetson_> PS3
<TheSheep> I know nothring about ps3, sorry, maybe try the forums or google
<thejayjetson_> i have done all that
<TheSheep> or maybe there is a ps3 channel
<knome> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<knome> hmm
<TheSheep> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<thejayjetson_> just tell me if i have done anything wrong if i was putting this on a pc or something
<knome> exactly.
<TheSheep> try #ubuntu-ps3
<TheSheep> thejayjetson_: we don't know
<thejayjetson_> is there a secondary number i can try?
<neoteny> what do i need to do to have a script run at boot with admin rights?
<avvay> put it in /etc/init.d
<lukinfore> & read man update-rc.d
<tdmsbn> hello, everyone.. i need some help with the evil blue screen thats shows up when something goes wrong with the boot
<tdmsbn> I'm new to ubuntu, and the only way i can get it to work is by inputting terminal commands into my start up list so that i have a desktop and pannels
<tdmsbn> also as a result my computer is now very slow and even somthing as low performance as this chat is freezing up
<pi00100100> hello. i'm trying to create a liveusb with systemrescuecd and xubuntu livecd on it. at boot, i should be able to select which one to load via grub.
<pi00100100> systemrescuecd works ok. xubuntu doesn't. the problem is i don't know which parameters to pass to casper
<pi00100100> i mean only-ubiquity, quiet, splash, ...
 * SiDi_ has no idea.
<pi00100100> at the moment, menu.lst looks like this: http://dpaste.com/87359/
<SiDi_> shouldnt you have a root=/dev/sd## quiet splash after that ?
<Besogon> may you don't need to use "root" parameter? I have "quiet" after each string of OS
<Besogon> pi00100100, you should add "boot" parameter. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GNU_002fLinux
<pi00100100> boot is only needed in interactive mode i think
<pi00100100> selecting the right os from the menu and issuing enter is the same imho
<pi00100100> anyway, it fails saying: gave up waiting for root device. common problems: boot args (cat /proc/cmdline); check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?); check root= (did the system wait for the right device?) missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<pi00100100> also: ALERT! does not exist. dropping to a shell!
<pi00100100> but it doesn't specify what doesn't exist
<pi00100100> perhaps an empty string is displayed
<pi00100100> if i put root=/dev/sda3 i will get the same error message with: ALERT! /dev/sda3 does not exist.
<pi00100100> ah sorry... it should be sdb3
<Besogon> pi00100100, So, may be it will more better if you use uuid insteed root
<Besogon> pi00100100, sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdaX get UUID of the device
<Besogon> pi00100100, what is with your GRUB? Is it work?
<pi00100100> sorry but i don't understand your question..
<pi00100100> now it fails with an error very similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989201
<Besogon> Do you use UUID insteed "root"?
<pi00100100> yeah, let me try with UUIDs...
<pi00100100> uuids are not mentioned in grub 0.97 manual
<pi00100100> perhaps it is a feature of grub2
<pi00100100> anyway, i don't think my problem is uuid related
<Besogon> pi00100100, nono no. I have uuid in menu.lst of ubuntu. (Actually Im using grub2 this time but grub2 dont use menu.lst file)
<Besogon> using "uuid" is more reliability
<Besogon> At least you will be certain about using right partition
<pi00100100> ok. i think i'll have to study the grub manual before trying to do this
<pi00100100> anyway thanks for your support
<Besogon> pi00100100, http://dpaste.com/87383/ This was in my menu.lst some mounths ago
<pi00100100> your menu is for booting an installed ubuntu system. what i need is the knowledge to boot a livecd system
<Besogon> make your menu.lst similar to that menu.lst.
<pi00100100> sorry, have to go... bye!
<Besogon> bye
<slow-motion> hi
<sabina> hello! Just installed Xubuntu on my acer aspire 8930. I have no sound at all, nothing is muted in the alsamixer. Anyone knows whats up?
<sabina> anyone? D:
<Sysi-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215051
<Sysi-> seems problematic
<sabina> yup
<Sysi-> have you installed updates?
<sabina> yeah
<sabina> everything is uptodate
<Sysi-> i had problems but they fixed themselves
<sabina> lol well arent you lucky
<Sysi-> there is lot going on with intel driver curretly
<Sysi-> *drivers
<sabina> i have tried pulseaudio too, but didnt make any diffrence, so reinstalled esd
<Sysi-> in my other computer web radios won't work, problems are in graphic cards drivers
<halp> hi Im having issues installing pretty much anything on xubuntu...I cant get wine to work nor flash
<TheSheep> halp: what's the error message?
<sabina> i just noticed that if i had terminal going the package manager didnt work and vice versa
<sabina> you got sound halp? lol
<halp> for flash it keeps telling me the file or directory doesnt exist
<TheSheep> halp: THE file?
<halp> what...
<TheSheep> halp: your descriptions are so vague, that it's really very hard to help you
<halp> umm for flash when I type in sudo sh flashplayer-installer it says no such file or directory
<TheSheep> halp: why would you type that?
<Sysi-> install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<halp> is that the thing on psychocats.net?
<Sysi-> guess so
<halp> ok I did that...
<Sysi-> if that won't work, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<halp> where do I get that?
<TheSheep> or just flashplugin-nonfree
<TheSheep> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<TheSheep> halp: from the repositories, with the synaptic package manager
<halp> I dont see xubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic package manager
<halp> nor flashplugin nonfree
<Sysi-> there is search
<halp> I searched nothing came up
<knome> halp, suppose you don't have the multiverse repositories enabled
<halp> what...
<knome> halp, on synaptic, go to settings -> repositories
<knome> halp, on the "ubuntu software" tab (should open immediately), select all the checkboxes, if they are not checked already
<halp> ok I found flashplugin but not xubuntu restricted extras
<halp> also youtube videos still wont play so flashplugin isnt really working
<knome> halp, did you do what i said? did you refresh the package lists after that?
<halp> with reload?
<knome> yes
<halp> yes
<knome> okay
<knome> which xubuntu version you have?
<halp> even with flashplugin installed now flash still isnt working
<halp> 6.06
<Sysi-> is that still supported?
<halp> um what
<Sysi-> !606
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 606
<knome> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<halp> btw Im a major noob...I dont get any of this...
<knome> halp, 6.06 is not supported any more, you should upgrade
<halp> I cant, its the only version that works on my computer
<knome> halp, and even that is not supported, so the best way would be to install again
<halp> well the latest version that works
<halp> sooo flash wont work at all no matter what?
<TheSheep> halp: what do you mean the later versions don't work? they should
<knome> halp, i'm not sure if it works in 6.06.
<TheSheep> probably they (Adobe) changed the location of the flash plugin, so installer can't download it anymore
<TheSheep> you could probably try gnash, I think it suports Youtube
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheSheep> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Sysi> there aren't anymore repos where from to install it?
<Sysi> (bad english i know)
<Sysi> if 6.06 isn't supported anymore
<halp> wat
<TheSheep> Sysi: to start with, Ubuntu is not allowed to keep the flash plugin in the repositories, so it keeps there a script that downloads it from Adobe site
<knome> Sysi, the repositories/packages are there, but they link to a url that doesn't exist anymore, and as 6.06 is not supported, the packages are not updated either to point to the new place - and in the end, adobe doesn't even serve these old version
<knome> +s
<sabina> anyone know what linux dist thats reported least sound issues? lol
<TheSheep> Sysi: but Adobe is known to change their addresses
<halp> ok...I have to reboot so Ill brb
<TheSheep> sabina: try looking for your sound card model and word 'linux' in google
<halp> Im just gonna say screwit about flash, and get back to my issues with wine since thats more important to me, I see it in synaptic now but it says it needs a lot more files to install (even some that are already there)
<Sysi> i'd guess that upgrading would help solvin probles a lot, if they still exist
<halp> I cant upgrade though, it wont work on my computer
<Sysi> what wont work?
<halp> upgrades wont
<Sysi> i guess because 6.06 isn't supported anymore
<knome> halp, yes, and that's because 6.06 is not supported.
<knome> halp, it's END-OF-LIFE
<halp> I mean, xubuntu upgrades wont work
<Sysi> upgrading to 8.04 should work if i have right information?
<halp> like the recent version of xubuntu wont install on my computer
<knome> halp, exactly.
<halp> what exactly...
<knome> halp, i understand that the newer versions wouldn't work on your computer, because you don't have resources for them to run.
<knome> halp, but thus you are using the old version, it is possible that other things like flash won't work also.
<halp> oh ok
<halp> so wine wont work with that version either?
<knome> halp, it is possible that it works, but there might be bugs.
<knome> halp, but because all the upgrades in ubuntu come from the repositories, you can't get any updates to any application, because you're running an outdated version of ubuntu
<Sysi> jaunty with lxde might work?
<Sysi> lxde isn't as nice as xfce but pretty good
<halp> I think Im going to give up with xubuntu...this old version is too limited, Im going to try another distro =/
<nikolam> Sysi, i installed lxde on hardy, there is sime repository/ppa foro that, and wicd also
<nikolam> help is a looser :)
<nikolam> halp, sorry :)
<knome> he has a point in there *and* i don't think the OS choice is a reason to call anybody a loser
<nikolam> knome maybe you are right. I appologise. I just figured that he just said something and leaved ah.
<knome> well, that's not the best way to handle the situation, i agree, but i think he was very frustrated already
<knome> and maybe giving this one more go at xubuntu and not getting what he wanted..
<Sysi> he said he was noob, he isn't gonna get anything easier running on that machine
<nikolam> Sysi, I use deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu hardy main to have lxde on Hardy
<Sysi> i have it on jaunty, xfce was slow on eee 701
<knome> Sysi, maybe he'll get back then.
<nikolam> knome I entered later and I woldnt say anything if he was present. sry
<knome> nikolam, he wasn't, but that was not the point. :)
<nikolam> Sysi, I use Hardy on 701 and i am content with it..
<nikolam> knome, i know.
<Sysi> i had easy peasy but i thought i should upgrade
<nikolam> Sysi, I used to install some scripts to get drivers etc that worked only on Hardy as advertised
<Sysi> i tried fedora, it was fast, but you'd need 2.6.30 kernel to get wlan eorking
<nikolam> I don`t think I will move Hardy from my eee untill LTS EOL
<Sysi> or that would be easiest/best solution
<nikolam> I get everything working on hardy on eee, I even use wicd wireless menager, very much more usefull that network manager
<Sysi> fedora was with gnome as fast as ubuntu with xfce, maybe even faster :S
<Sysi> but i need wlan
<nikolam> Hm, I reccomend My solution :) Xubuntu Hardy+uodate +that script for setting up drivers
<Sysi> hardy has old software
<nikolam> I choosed solution where drivers are reinstalled after every kernel upgrade. but there is also repo for hardy with alternate kernel, too
<nikolam> Yes, Hardy is older but on think like eeepc, I want stable stuff etc
<Sysi> i want stable to desktop
<nikolam> You can ged newer software from ppa repos, like OOo 3.1, newer pidgin from getdeb.net etc
<Sysi> eee is for experiments
<nikolam> Oh, I see, you are looking for solution for your desktop..
<nikolam> Well,I use hardy on desktop, too :)
<Sysi> in one i has fedora
<Sysi> in this one jaunty
<nikolam> But if you are new user, newest is maybe best for you , unill second lts next year
<nikolam> Only I think drivers for Intel graphics are far from perfect in Jaunky etc.
<Sysi> i'm actually not very new, but quite noob still :)
<nikolam> Sysi, I know the feeling :)
<nikolam> I know now how to compile packages on my own, from .say. karmic repo etc and use it on hardy
<Sysi> i can do that with instructions
<Sysi> i just can't see any reason to use hardy
<Sysi> for me jaunty is very stable
<nikolam> I found instructions about that in package debian-reference
<nikolam> Sysi, then, that is right solution for you :)
<Sysi> that's why i have it :D
<nikolam> I found some reasons for myself in testing period for jaunty. Much things in Xfce didn`t work as I expected, so thats it
<Sysi> xfce is best but lxde flies even on eee
<nikolam> yup but i use xfce anyway, i get used to its solutions
<Sysi> i have xfce with intel e5200 too :)
<Sysi> haven't installed it yet to fedora
<Sysi> i may want fedora, but that would propably mean compiling if i dont wait untill f12 is released
<nikolam> hey I just don`t believe that wireless on eee shouldn`t be make to work on crrent fedora
<Sysi> 701sd
<nikolam> knome, there is a reason I was jumpy upon coming :)
<Sysi> rtl8187se is problematic card
<Sysi> rtl8187 driwers won't work
<nikolam> I get bruised and kicked for the first time on #opensolaris yesterday, just for talking about GPL3. Obviously they are some kind of BSD freaks that control #opensolaris
<nikolam> Sysi, of fedora you are talking?
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> in xubu they work great
<knome> nikolam, hah, sure.
<nikolam> They seems to include BSD cone inside opensolaris and want it to keep that way
<nikolam> code
<nikolam> And they generally hate Linux wide gpl and userbase etc
<nikolam> CCDL is like LGPL to me, but not to them, etc
<nikolam> Sysi, I think you can change wireless card inside eee for some else :)
<nikolam> it is just wireless mini pci express card inside :)
<thejayjetson> hello
<thejayjetson> anyone here?
<forces> no
<thejayjetson> hello forces
<forces> !hi | thejayjetson
<ubottu> thejayjetson: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<thejayjetson> i am stuck on the kboot screen of my ps3
<forces> kboot?
<thejayjetson> i have xubuntu burned to disc
<thejayjetson> yes, kboot screen
<thejayjetson> can't get system to recognize disc
<thejayjetson> or to begin installation
<thejayjetson> please help, my ps is in a coma until i fix this problem
<thejayjetson> hello.........anyone availible at the moment?  needs some help with Xubuntu on the ps3
<nikolam> hm
<nikolam> you already used xubuntu on that sp3?
<zk> Hi! Is it normal to have screen tearing with composite enabled with video playback?
<nikolam> because newest ps3 type has removed ability to run linux, by SONY..
<nikolam> zk what player, what version of xubuntu and what graphics driver and hardware?
<nikolam> thejayjetson, what is model number of your ps3?
<zk> nikolam, vlc xubuntu jaunty 9.04 nvidia gtx 280 with 185 driver
<zk> nikolam, it works ok with compiz so it might be a problem with sync to vblank
<nikolam> zk how it is doing with open driver only?
<zk> nikolam, i'm using proprietary ones...
<zk> nikolam, should i try open ones?
<nikolam> I would try to compare on them
<nikolam> But closed drivers problems are good to report directly to producer, say nvidia
<nikolam> That might be fastest way to fix them
<nikolam> or/and on lanchpad bug system, too
<nikolam> Also some forum aabout nvidia drivers, too
<nikolam> I used last year of two amd fglrx driver and I know how pain is that
<zk> what are you using as a driver?
<nikolam> well closed source amd driver, called fglrx.
<zk> and it works tearing free ?
<zk> the video playback with XFCE compositor
<nikolam> zk depending on player.. my graphics is low end, integrated with mobo
<zk> ok brb
<nikolam> I know that driver model has been change since jaunty in kernel and that is why drivers still need some adjustments. feel free to report any glitches
<nikolam> ok, I am rebooting now
<nikolam> cul8r
<slow-motion> n8
<vallhalla81> can any one help i am having trouble getting my dvb-t from tevion working tryed many forums andd google searches
<AryehGregor> Something messed with my dual-monitor setup, and now the panel options don't let me move panels to my primary monitor -- they just stick to my second monitor and don't give a choice of where to move them.  Any ideas, other than "try restarting X"?
<AryehGregor> I can position windows in the other monitor, but panels refuse to go there.  Even if I set them to freely movable.
<TheSheep> AryehGregor: try killing the panels and starting them
<knome> AryehGregor, right-click panel -> customise -> "select monitor" ?
<AryehGregor> knome, thanks, but there's no "select monitor".  There usually is, but now there's not.
<knome> okay.
<AryehGregor> TheSheep, bingo, thanks.
<AryehGregor> Only problem is, now it's running in my terminal window.  How can I get it to detach and run in the background?
<knome> AryehGregor, alt+f2
<AryehGregor> Oh, clever.  Thanks!
<knome> np. hope you enjoy xubuntu
#xubuntu 2010-08-30
<KE1HA> !webmin > KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<KE1HA> !ebox > KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<kenthree> hey guys does 10.04 come with a vnc server?
<Sunderphon> is there an alternative to notify-osd around?
<ginger0bread> XD
<ginger0bread> hello everyone :))
<ginger0bread> anyone? awake? or not busy?
<owner> I have a problem with my computers sound after installing xubuntu.
<Sysi> what kind of?
<owner> What kind of what?
<Sysi> what doesn't work, anything?
<owner> The sound isn't playing at all. Its probably because my driver isn't recongnized.
<Sysi> what sound card?
<owner> Not sure, Whats the command to find that?
<Sysi> lspci prints all hw
<owner> Alrighty, Now what after I type that? What am I looking for specifically.
<Sysi> something about sound
<owner> Says nothing about sound,.
<owner> Unless my mind is skipping over it due to being tired, haha.
<Sysi> lspci | grep -i sound
<owner> Takes me back to desktop:-$
<ablomen> lspci | grep "Audio"
<Sysi> not found :o
<Sysi> ofc..
<owner> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<owner> What now?
<ablomen> owner, try this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365342
<ablomen> it's very old, but it might still work
<Sysi> (you propably already checked everything unmuted etc)
<ablomen> heh ah yes that too
<owner> Yeh, lol. I checked and made sure its all unmuted.
<owner> Over and Ove.r
<owner> oh didnt see that link.
<owner> brb.
<owner> Which post of that thread should I use?
<owner> I'm half asleep so its all easier with guidance.
<owner> Nevermind, Second post.
<owner> What about auto correction on Firefox? For some reason it doesn't work, but its checked in firefox to auto-spell check.
<owner> sudo: gedit: command not found
<ablomen> no gedit installed?..
<ablomen> replace gedit with mousepad
<owner> ight.
<owner> How can I go about installing gedit, The software center?
<ablomen> you don't have to
<ablomen> but if you want, yes just go to the software center thingy and search there
<owner> Ok, Mouspad is now open. Its blank.
<ablomen> i think the file should be blacklist.confg
<ablomen> -g
<ablomen> so blacklist.conf, in that same dir
<owner> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   is what i typed
<owner> should it have been
<owner> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.confg
<owner> -g
<ablomen> sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<owner> my bad, I meant mousepad
<KE1HA> I dont think gedit is installed by default, try nano
<owner> Got it, Should I break after the last part of the line?
<owner> Or just right under the last text.
<ablomen> put an enter between it
<ablomen> so it starts on a new line
<ablomen> then save and reboot and hope for the best
<owner> ok what about the speaker icon?
<owner> On the 2nd post of
<owner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365342
<owner> It says:  Double-Click the speaker icon.
<owner> Then do that stuff. But Xubuntu isnt the same setup as ubuntu.
<ablomen> owner, well that's related to ubuntu, not xubuntu, i would try rebooting first
<owner> ok, ill be back if it doesnt work.
<owner> thanks.
<ablomen> if you still have problems after that, you can change the settings of the speaker widget
<owner> Guess who is back. lol.
<owner> Did not work. What a shame. :(
<glib> hi. can anyone recommend an nxclient, like nomachine, that works with amd64?
<Sysi> nomachine has x64 deb on their website
<Sysi> if i'm getting you right
<Sysi> i386 binaries should also work, maybe needing library for running them
<glib> thanks
<glib> Sysi, i don't know much about nxclients are there any alternatives to nomachine that you would recommend?
<Sysi> glib: i don't know anything about them :D
<glib> ok, thanks.
<hudo> is there a simple way to test sound on xubuntu ?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Hi, I was experimenting with different window manager looks, when after applying one, my screen turns black and I get some message about some problems with my AC'97, and that the alsa mixer 1 was removed? Then my comp restarts, and I get to the login screen like usual, but after trying to log in, after some time, I get the same black screen, and I go back to the login screen? Right now I'm using the recovery mode low grap
<Xubuntu_Newb> hics option so I can actually log in?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Does anyone know?
<knome> know what?
<Xubuntu_Newb> MY question? What can I do to log back in normally?
<knome> have you reverted back to the theme before
<Xubuntu_Newb> I can try that know, but I know that the AC'97 and alsa1 mixer have something to do with sound? So I don't think it's something with the theme
<knome> low graphics mode and black screen are definitely related to graphics/probably themes
<Xubuntu_Newb> But the message was about alsa1 mixer removed because of the problems? And I never had a problem with the graphics b4?
<knome> i don't know. not having alsa-mixer sure doesn't stop you going to normal graphics mode
<slow-motion> hi
<Nepherius> anyone around ?
<bittin`> yes
<Nepherius> i`m trying to change the default resolution but all the forums i find say i should edit xorg.conf ..but i dont have that
<Nepherius> any ideas ?:)
<MichealH> Nepherius: Have you tried /etc/X11/
<MichealH> Its in that folder
<MichealH> Or It should
<Nepherius> I tried sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i just get a blank file a new file
<slow-motion> n8
<hudo> bye
#xubuntu 2010-08-31
<pepperjack> soo now that gdmsetup is no more what is the 'standard' way of switching gdm themes?  do people just use cli?
<pepperjack> im looking around in settings and dont see anything
<owner> Hello, Anyone here that can help me with my speaker / sound issues?
<cmecca> hey all -- is there a way to see the xubuntu boot screen when booting from the desktop cd?
<cmecca> instead of just the xubuntu logo
<cmecca> its sitting there forever.. and i wanna see where/how its failing
<owner> @cmecca, if you press the ESC key on your keyboard, that showed me some scripts that it was running
<cmecca> im running 'test memory' right now... ive been having the worst time getting linux on this box
<cmecca> (tried xub alt, xub desk, debian netinst)
<cmecca> all failures.
<cmecca> there is no console i can alt+ to
<cmecca> to see it boot?
<knome> ctrl+alt+f1
<cmecca> wow its like... totally messed up
<cmecca> im gonna try burning the cd... for the 10th time
<cmecca> (yes this is a differant download
 * Dekkard thankx the xubuntu devs.... 
<knome> if you think the cd is false, try burning with the lowest speed
<knome> Dekkard, you are very welcome
<Dekkard> :)))) slimmest ram footprint ever!!!136 meg...
<cmecca> 10k squashFS errors flooding my screen
<knome> that tells alot, right?
<cmecca> wow no matter what machine i burn the CD's from.. my macbook pro says medium write error
<cmecca> my windows laptop says OK.. the osx burns wont even boot.. the windows burns will boot but never get to the installer
<cmecca> anyway thanks guys ill try and figure something out
<Dekkard> gonna get ready for bed...
<rhyfelwr> Good afternoon.
<rhyfelwr> xubuntu is listed on xbox-linux.org as a distro that supports xbox.. Is it still supported?
<pleia2> rhyfelwr: wrong xubuntu
<pleia2> you're thinking of xUbuntu, not Xubuntu
<pleia2> (quite unfortunate that they decided to give the xbox project pretty much the same name)
<rhyfelwr> Alright..
<rhyfelwr> But I got the irc room name from a site linked from the xbox linux wiki
<rhyfelwr> I guess they have the link wrong.
<iamm> hi everyone, i'm trying to open a port for deluge, i've already set it up on the router to portforward but i still get the port closed when i check
 * dreamtraveler mera
<goundy> Hi guys
<goundy> alsamixer uses the correct sound card, but xfce4-mixer uses Dummy
<goundy> It was working before, how could I solve that?
<goundy> thanks :)
<goundy> no hints ?
<sam898889> hi guys~ thinking of trying out Xubuntu ~ can anyone tell me what are the biggest differences? is it better than gnome env? thanks.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses Xfce instead of Gnome
<charlie-tca> There are more options for the user to set up than in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> for some it works much better than Gnome
<sam898889> oh really/
<charlie-tca> Is it better; you ask that in #xubuntu? Yes, it is far better!
<sam898889> im using gnome now can i just install the xde interface without reinstalling the whole OS
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<knome> sam898889, xfce, not xde :)
<sam898889> oops
<sam898889> haha sorry my mums talking to me and im not thinking clearly.
<charlie-tca> good catch, knome
<sam898889> haha  xfce is what i want
<sam898889> how big is the package BTW?
<charlie-tca> it will install many packages.
<charlie-tca> the amount it will install will depend on what is already installed
<sam898889> ok
<sam898889> but i can go and uninstall it all again right?
<charlie-tca> not as easily
<charlie-tca> !pure-gnome
<charlie-tca> !puregnome
<knome> sam898889, if you install from terminal, you will be told it uses X megs more, and you are prompted; do you want to install [y/n]
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<sam898889> ok ..
<sam898889> let me give it a go then !
<sam898889> 332
<sam898889> MB
<sam898889> hehe
<sam898889> it looks nicer than gnome to be honest.
<sam898889> :D
<charlie-tca> of course it does. We have knome help us out with art
<charlie-tca> Thanks, knome
 * knome whistles and sips some of his drink
<knome> charlie-tca, you're welcome. also thank ochosi, he's been building the new theme with me
<charlie-tca> Thanks, ochosi
<sam898889> knome?
<sam898889>  u do the art work?
<knome> sam898889? mum?
<knome> yes, i do.
<sam898889> well then hugs to u myfriend.
<charlie-tca> sam898889: We have to give knome the credit for "looks nicer than gnome". He does seem to work magic sometimes
<sam898889> he does
<sam898889> i think it looks really nice.
<sam898889> so hugs to him.  (or her)
<knome> thanks for the compliments
<knome> him, at least the last time i checked
<sam898889> not compliments knome   its better than that
<sam898889> it does look good ~ XXX
<knome> well, thanks
<sam898889> knome where u at?
<knome> helsinki, capital of finland
<sam898889> i know helsinki.
<joshritger> what startup items can I safely disable to reduce memory usage?
<sam898889> < im in cardiff knome.  u been here before?
<knome> joshritger, if you don't use printers, at least cups would be a good thing to remove
<knome> sam898889, no, not really. only in london of uk places.
<sam898889> knome. hehe your welcome to come here anytime ~~
<joshritger> knome: should I uninstall it, or just disable it somehow?
<sam898889> ok im gonna log into xubuntu now guys !!
<knome> joshritger, disabling should work.
<joshritger> knome: do I need pulseaudio enabled?
<knome> joshritger, well, kind of yes - you need alsa if you don't have pulseaudio. i don't know of any memory benchmarks for those, though.
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> knome: any idea what the "Secret Storage Service" is?
<knome> joshritger, um, no. i think it might be something about encrypted drives, but i'm not sure
<knome> joshritger, ah, just read the description. it's the gnome keyring used to save passwords
<joshritger> knome: then what is "Certificate and Key Storage"
<knome> it's also gnome keyring stuff
<joshritger> ok, I may disable and see what happens, I can always re-activate it
<sam898889> back !!!
<sam898889> in xubuntu now ~
<sam898889> :D
<charlie-tca> And it looks good!
<knome> congratulations
<sam898889> actually  it looks very similar to ubuntu gnome.  hahaha
<sam898889> and everything works
<knome> except in blue tones, i assume
<sam898889> can u guys do something for me ?  if you would be so kind?
<sam898889> yeah  its all blue and i love it
<sam898889> :D
<knome> !ask | sam898889
<ubottu> sam898889: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sam898889> can u all send me your screen shots so i can see what i can do with xubuntu....
<sam898889> never really used it  (or KDE)  and wanna see how far i can go with it
<knome> sam898889, what would you like to do then?
<charlie-tca> can't get it all in
<sam898889> dunno knome.  wanna see whats possible :D
<sam898889> hehe
<knome> sam898889, you're on lucid (10.04), right?
<charlie-tca> xchat with 17 channels open, firefox with 40 something tabs open, claws-mail with 10000+ messages, liferea with 20 something accounts, vbox running maverick beta tests, 2 machines at a time
<charlie-tca> and I run the default theme in maverick
<knome> charlie-tca, my friend once said he drowns in tabs when he's working. i asked how many did he have. he said about 400-600.
<knome> default theme in maverick == http://shimmerproject.org/files/2010/08/Bluebird-0.2.0.png
<sam898889> knome yeah  10.04
<charlie-tca> hmm, I don't why you would want to do that to yourself, but maybe it is needed by him.
<knome> charlie-tca, yep, definitely. i can only think of how slow his machine is...
<charlie-tca> Just to show off my clock - http://imagebin.org/112212
<ridin> i misread clock
<charlie-tca> lol
<knome> ahem
<charlie-tca> family channel?
<knome> that
 * charlie-tca thinks "clock" is clean, but the minds here might be questionable
<ridin> my mind is questionable
<ridin> chicken.
<knome> ridin, for recipes and discussion about cooking, please refer to ##kitchen
<ridin> aw, you don't get it :(
<knome> no, you did not get the irony there
<ridin> oh.
<xubuntu641> heyyy
<knome> ridin, anyway, let's try to keep the channel family friendly, right?
<knome> xubuntu641, hello
<ridin> mkay.
#xubuntu 2010-09-01
<Dekkard> ok.. how slow is it?
<charlie-tca> It is not slow.
<ochosi> Dekkard: how slow is what? yo mama? ;)
<Dekkard> my mamma be slaapin you up yo...
<Dekkard> kromes machine
<Dekkard> oops knome
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dekkard> o_0
<Dekkard> he was dissin my dear sweet 75 year old moother...
<Dekkard> is there a wiki.. about maybe cutting necessary procs to make xubuntu.. maybe even a touch faster?
<ochosi> Dekkard: what exactly do you want to speed up? specific programmes? startup?
<charlie-tca> I think there are things to do in google
<Dekkard> well.. i mean.. do you need cpuset running on an old p111 800?
<ochosi> so you generally want to cut back on daemons?
<Dekkard> yep
<ochosi> then maybe xubuntu is even the wrong place to start...
<Dekkard> but im not nearly bright enough to know what i need..
<Dekkard> im not going to do slackware again.. i dont have the patience anymore
<charlie-tca> I have often shut off services to see if they are needed. Sometimes you just have to reinstall after that
<ochosi> if you want something a lot slimmer you could start with a debian (or even ubuntu) minimal install and then continue with xfce4, not xubuntu-desktop
<Dekkard> dont get me wrong.. xubuntu is doing great.. in fact its got the lowest ram footprint ive had in years.
<ochosi> i don't get you wrong (i think), i was just asking what direction you want to go
<Dekkard> these days.. I like easy
<ochosi> a lot of the convenience of (x)ubuntu also costs resources
<Dekkard> im workin like 55..60 hrs a week
 * Dekkard is joe sixpack
<ochosi> so if you want to save resources, remove network-manager, notify-osd, daemons like that
<ochosi> i wouldn't focuse on kernel-stuff first
<Dekkard> gotcha
<ochosi> you can also try different progs (claws-mail instead of thunderbird, etc.)
<Dekkard> lately.. im doin most of my mail in  the browser..
<ochosi> sure, then maybe chrome or midori instead of ff? :)
<Dekkard> i like midori
<ochosi> (each with their drawbacks obviously)
<Dekkard> yep
<ochosi> in my xp it's mostly convenience vs. resources
<KE1HA> epiphany and chromium are also good alternatives, much lighter than FF
<Dekkard> i agree
<Dekkard> but.. i like the addons in FF..
<Dekkard> mostly adblock ..flashblock
<charlie-tca> run them in epiphany
<Dekkard> they work with webkit?
<mama21mama> 0/
<charlie-tca> I don't know now. I haven't tested it in about 2 months
<KE1HA> both had adblock add-on's, I think chromium has a fare few more add-on's than epiphany, but both are pretty good.
<Dekkard> to be honest... ff4 beta isnt even that bad on my mahcine right now
<mama21mama> I have problems to mount a dvd disk, someone can help me.
<KE1HA> Yes, both are WebKit complaint.
<mama21mama> does not automatically mount my dvd
 * mama21mama :. como se monta dvd en xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<mama21mama> 9.10
<knome> !es | mama21mama
<ubottu> mama21mama: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<charlie-tca> also
<mama21mama> better you'll ride in my puppy.
<knome> mama21mama, excuse me?
<ochosi> mama21mama: does that even work in spanish?
<knome> ochosi, you mean dvd mounting? no, that doesn't work in the spanish ubuntu at all
<ochosi> knome: haha
<charlie-tca> lol
<ochosi> knome: yeah, good ol language barrier ;)
<mama21mama> do not really know?
<knome> mama21mama, please, try asking in #ubuntu-es
<Dekkard> hmmm.. maybe iceweasel...
<ochosi> Dekkard: what's the difference between ff and iceweasel in your opinion?
<mama21mama> I'm speaking in English. you read?
<ochosi> Dekkard: (except the branding ;) )
<Dekkard> is iceweeasel.. just the unbranded version?
<Dekkard> or is it like iceape.. a suite?
<knome> Dekkard, it's the unbranded version
<Dekkard> is seamonkey any different?
<knome> Dekkard, maybe try consulting the mozilla website :P
<ochosi> :D
<Dekkard> already there
<Dekkard> epiphany it is
<Dekkard> k.. l8r
<charlie-tca__> Testing pidgen from Maverick Beta installation.
<charlie-tca> Well, it seems to be working, too.
<timdrake> hi guys. need help on printing here
<Sysi> what printer model?
<timdrake> epson lx 300
<timdrake> print out is too small
<Sysi> are you printing from firefox or what?
<timdrake> even if i changed the font in the document still the print out is small
<timdrake> oo spreadsheet
<Sysi> OO printer settings suck..
<timdrake> i think so
<timdrake> is there a way i could make the font bigger enough to read
<Sysi> does xubuntu have OO installed by default?
<Sysi> you could try #ubuntu
<timdrake> ok
<timdrake> thanks
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> never mind i fixed it xD
<OWDH> ikonia bruder ola!
<nikolam> why is kernel spitting some stupid network data to a console?
<nikolam> if anyone knows how to stop this, please be kind to say how
<ginger0bread> hello anyone?
<ginger0bread> anyone here i need help..
<Sysi> just ask
<ginger0bread> i just want to ask i am testing xubuntu right now... and i think i will get rid of windows and just use this Os, how can i remove the  windows Os without losing my files on the windows partition? can i just delete the windows folders or something?
<Sysi> you can't keep data on partition you delete
<nicofs> hello! How can i use my pc as an amplifier for my microphone? (i.e. make it play through the signal)
<Sysi> nicofs: try something with pulseaudio or JACK
<Sysi> ginger0bread: create new partition if you only have one, and transfer files there
<Sysi> then install xubuntu to different partition
<ginger0bread> that is my problem.. i don't enough space to do that.
<ginger0bread> *don't have
<nicofs> sysi: how exactly can i access pulseaudio? i only have the task bar mixer applet - wich is not helpful...
<Sysi> nicofs: i don't actually know, but i'm trying :)
<nicofs> sysi: thanks... on mxy personal "Hero list" you just moved up a few steps^^
<Sysi> nicofs: jack is some software for dealing with that kid of things, but i haven't tried that
<Sysi> (sry, g2g)
<nicofs> How can I adjust my fan/cpu speed (netbook)?
<ginger0bread> need help with emerald.. getting a big problem, i installed emerald then i enable a theme if i don't do the "emerald --replace" thing window borders will not appear...??
<Sysi> because xubuntu uses xfwm4
<Sysi> you can put that to autostart
<Sysi> setting → sessions and startup
<ginger0bread> thanks..
<ginger0bread> and by the way how can i add icon themes and cursor?
<Sysi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes?
<Sysi> mouse themes only worked in /usr/share/icons/
<ginger0bread> i get an error if i try to extract it there
<ginger0bread> it says not found in archive
<Sysi> ginger0bread: that .icons doesn't exist by default
<nicofs> I somehow managed to make my task bar vanish... and I can't get it back... help...
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Bryan_> Can someone assit me?
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bryan_> I'm having an error with installing Ubuntu 10.4, with Wubi.exe. I
<Bryan_> m getting an Error that says "Pyrun.exe  No disk"
#xubuntu 2010-09-02
<joshritger> how do I disable the on screen notifier that pops up the black window by the system tray?
<Eclectic> I want to use something called Qimo witch uses  xfce  but it causes my system to run real slow
<Eclectic> anyone know it it is offered in the xubuntu repo?
<Eclectic> maybe i'll just install it and see
<ramon> hi all
<ramon> im having some trouble with my mutlimedia keyboard
<\DSAFEW\> which model?
<ramon> the play/pause, skip/rewind, stop buttons work. but no volume control
<ramon> its a compaq Internet Keyboard KU-9978
<ramon> the problem isnt with the keyboard, because the buttons work on my friends Mac
<ramon> so how do i get Xubuntu to respond to te volume controls?
<ramon> can anyone help? im new at linux
<\DSAFEW\> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgUrqGFxV3Q might help you
<ramon> k im watching
<ramon> wow
<ramon> tyvm. youve been a big help
<Sysi> \DSAFEW\: that's not what we do on help channel (and wrong song btw)
<Sysi> ramon: just for sure, have you tried numlock on/off?
<ramon> numlock works, yes. tried it with numlock on/off, but still nothing
<Sysi> for some weird reason, my volume button nly works without numlock
<ramon> did your controls work right-out-the-box?
<Sysi> on 10.04 yes
<Sysi> if they are buttons, you can add commands in settings → keyboard
<Sysi> commands are propably for alsamixer, but i don't exactly know how they should look like
<ramon> my speakers are usb and also have HID volume controls on them. they dont work either.
<\DSAFEW\> ramon,  try this http://www.youtube.com/v/Frs7z00QBKc
<ramon> should i just try a differnet mixer?
 * dreamtraveler hi
<DuhLesa> Здравствуйте...
<Xbert> can anyone point me to a good place to read up on getting bluetooth a2dp working in xubuntu?
<ochosi> Xbert: i think bluetooth is no different in Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<ochosi> Xbert: but tbh i've never used it...
<Sysi> a2dp? whats that
<Xbert> stereo audio
<Xbert> i can connect and pair the device ok but the mixers does not show the device as an output
<Sysi> install pavucontrol
<Sysi> you need pulseaudio
<Xbert> i have pulse installed, I using 10.4
<Sysi> yes, and pavucontrol is for configuring pulse
<Xbert> i've installed pavucontrol that does not show the BT device
<Xbert> as an output
<TheSheep> Xbert: I think you need some pulseaudio plugins for bluetooth
<TheSheep> Xbert: pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<Xbert> TheSheep,  i've installed that module and still the mixer only show my audio card
<Xbert> do i need to restart  pulse audio after?
<TheSheep> Xbert: I don't know
<Xbert> still the device is not showing as a audio output but thats anyway
<Xbert> well after a reboot the device is showing in the pulsemixer but it doesnt output the audio, but its a start,
<Xbert> damn it will work as in mono headset mode but not a2dp
<Besogon> Could someone help me with iptables? http://pastebin.com/Ns92hmUz
<Sysi> you can't use gufw?
<Besogon> Sysi, I need to make a gateway from ubuntu with DHCP relay. But can't do it
<Besogon> There is 2 networks
<Sysi> iptables is firewall
<Besogon> eth0 (lokal class network) and eth1 (LAN with DHCP)
<Sysi> (afaik)
<Besogon> wait
<Sysi> or well, it can be used for secveral purposes
<Sysi> maybe
<Besogon> I tried to ping from eth0 IP address of the gateway wich belonged to eth1 interface
<Besogon> ubuntu has 2 IP (1 belongs eth0 and second belongs to eth1
<Besogon> When I was in eth0 network I could ping second IP address
<Besogon> Does it mean that iptables works well?
<Besogon> Sysi,
<Besogon> What do you think?
<Sysi> i really don't konw anything about that
<XTiAN_> question: i want to replace windows with xubuntu 10.04 does it support TOSHIBA SATELLITE A215 wifi(RTL8187B) graphics(ATI X1200)?
<charlie-tca> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<charlie-tca> Might help with that, I don't really know for sure what is/is not supported
<Besogon> XTiAN_, You could install that parralelly and see what will happen.
<charlie-tca> download the desktop cd and run "try without installing" to check the hardware
<charlie-tca> If it won't work, do not install
<XTiAN_> i already have a bootable usb ill test it out
<XTiAN_> c yah
<slow-motion> hi
<Bronko> Hi, does anybody know where I can download the whole lib32 directory (for a lucid 64 bit install) from?
<Sysi> why?
<Bronko> Because I accidentally overwrote /usr/lib/* to /usr/lib32/*
<Bronko> Anyone? :|
<Sysi> hum
<charlie-tca> Why not do a new install, using the /home ?
<Bronko> Because it was a minimal install and it would take some time............ I don't have anything burned on disk
<Bronko> Isn't there some kind of ftp server hosting individual Ubuntu files or something? I can't find anything googling :(
<Sysi> guess not
<Sysi> you'd need another installation or something
<Bronko> Nevermind thanks any!
<xGrind> hi \o
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xGrind> anyone using the xfce 4.6.2?
<charlie-tca> yes
<xGrind> some improvement on the performance?
<charlie-tca> It will be part of Maverick 10.10, and I installed that before alpha3
<charlie-tca> I don't really know.
<xGrind> I tested the maverick in Virtualbox and it appears that is faster
<charlie-tca> Maverick itself is faster than lucid, I think.
<xGrind> ^^
<xGrind> I did not like what the Maverick was the exchange of Brasero by Xfburn. Xfurn should have option to record video.
#xubuntu 2010-09-03
<xGrind> xubuntu 10.10 beta?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> more in #ubuntu+1 for development version
<DeMais> Hi :) I'm trying to mount a direcory from my mac on xubuntu using sftp. ssh from the terminal works fine, ftp works fine but sftp = no go. Anybody got clues?
<shootmeplz> hey anyone active tonight?
<shootmeplz> I need a quick answer for my preseedfile..
<shootmeplz> hhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo????????????? :)
<shootmeplz> either this is broke or everyonesout parting tongiht
<nikolam> I wonder where "switch user option is gone i xubuntu/xfce. I found out that it is present only when unlocking locked machine with ctrl-alt-del. AndEven with that I needed to install gnome-screensaver, because in Xubuntu 10.04.64bit, xscreensaver is just reporting an error when trying to do "switch user" if desktop is locked.
<Sysi> nikolam: you can add button in panel for that
<zoredache> Is it possible to load an alternate configuration with a command line option for with xfce4-panel instead of ~/.config/xfce4/panel?
<Sysi> zoredache: may i ask why?
<nikolam> Sysi, but I think I also need to report that xscreensaver switch bug. I would like button for "switch user" is present as one of options in default shutdown/logout window (like, i think it was there before?)
<Sysi> seems there isn't anymore, even if was earlier (i don't remember there would have, but i still don't need it)
<nikolam> Seems like another bug/wishlist to post.
<zoredache> Sysi: so I have my desktop with the pannels configured one way, but I also leave a VNC sesession running that I connect to from remotely...
<zoredache> I also occasionally will ssh in from another machine with X11 forwarded.  I want to startup a small pannel with a couple launchers that is just the set of tools I use remotely
<zoredache> or as an alternative, is there a way to specify what panels I want loaded from the command line?
<Sysi> i don't think xfce supports that, but you could try #xfce
<Sysi> using different user is maybe (bad) workaround
<zoredache> What I could do, but really don't want to is simply create a seperate account...
<zoredache> Yeah, right
<Sysi> is that you want the miniman panel loaded or you don't want the other loaded?
<zoredache> I just want the minimal panel loaded and not all the others
<zoredache> and I don't mind if it shows up on my desktop
<Sysi> another bad workaround with hiding panels
<Sysi> but setting that on and off would be irritating though
<Sysi> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-panel#panel-advanced
<Sysi> i wonder if that could somehow be used
<zoredache> That may be exactly what I need.  if xfce4-panel respects me setting the 'XDG_CONFIG_HOME' variable then Everything is great
<zoredache> Well it didn't work in my remote test.  I am going to have to play more with those variables when I am at the console...  Thanks for the help
<nikolam> seems like a lot of apps went broken into 10.04 release actually. I now witness not only mousepad not willing to close for a half a minute, and pcmanfm broken and stopping opening folders, to amarok, using 100% cpu on every other starting, etc etc
<nikolam> Seems I will take 10.10 testing more seriously but its also a shame if people need to live few years on Lts with some of such packages
<Sysi> nikolam: it's shame some people have peroblems (and others don't)
<Xbert> TheSheep, thanks for your help with my bluetooth issues yesterday everything you said helped, the issues was with my device firmware, updated and it works fine
<TheSheep> Xbert: that's great
<knome> hey, how do i install a network printer in xubuntu?
<Sysi> have you seen printer instructions?
<knome> no, i am asking without googling:P
<Sysi> i ment the paper one
<knome> right
<knome> i have.
<knome> well
<knome> not in paper
<knome> but in pdf
<knome> hmm
<knome> seems to work ootb:P
<knome> at least xubuntu found the printer immediately
<Sysi> :D
<Sysi> too easy
<knome> yep.
<Sysi> cups ♥
<knome> yeah
<knome> the big, clumsy cups
<knome> anyway bbl
 * likemindead is downloading Xubuntu 10.10 Beta. :D
<emvee> got the beta maverick ... sound worked fine until i shut down. the shutdown process seemed to mute the sound and the next login i unmuted it but it still isn't working?
<Sysi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<emvee> ah ok thanks. anyone here knows msg me (it might be to do with using padsp to run .ogg files?)
<charlie-tca> emvee: bug 613054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613054 in xfce4-mixer (Ubuntu) "xfce4-mixer muted on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613054
<charlie-tca> includes a workaround
<knome> hey charlie-tca, you there?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<knome> charlie-tca, will lucid work with 512 ram well?
<knome> any notable difference to 8.04 ?
<charlie-tca> I think lucid might be a little bit faster than 8.04
<knome> oh!
<knome> then i'll upgrade
<charlie-tca> Not a big difference, though
<knome> okay
<knome> as long as it's not notably slower...
<charlie-tca> 9.10 was slower
<knome> okay
<knome> i'll boot now
<knome> then upgrade
<knome> brb
<knome> okay, i'm back and upgrading
<knome> charlie-tca, anything i should know?
<charlie-tca> the mixer in lucid does not mute every restart. but it might disappear during the upgrade and you have to add it back after the second or third restart
<charlie-tca> network manager applet goes away too, I think
<charlie-tca> and, the mixer will mute again in maverick at every startup
<charlie-tca> those are the only ones I can think of now
<Sysi> it has never muted for me
<charlie-tca> oh, one more. In 8.04, you had to tell it to upgrade things. You still have to in lucid, but the update manager will run automatically within a minute or two of login only
<charlie-tca> If you suspend, I don't think it runs again. You have to do it manually
<charlie-tca> I might be wrong about update-manager running again, but it is definitely a big change from 8.04
<charlie-tca> Sysi: that's cheating then
<charlie-tca> what are you doing different?
<Sysi> could be removing pulseaudio
<Sysi> but it worked with that too..
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> so back to the question? What are you doing different then? ;-)
<charlie-tca> Lucid is the only release I did not have to keep unmuting my mixer
<Sysi> karmic was only one doing it
<Sysi> adding it being slow, i did not like karmic
<charlie-tca> Oh, that explains it. You are using lucid
<Sysi> maverick on netbook
<charlie-tca> jaunty did it, intrepid did it, maverick does it
<charlie-tca> and maverick doesn't mute for you?
<Sysi> it does not
<charlie-tca> Got to be the pulse audio removed thing, then. It didn't do it at first, but one of the changes caused it to start happening again
<Sysi> i'm thinking removing it from this desktop too, i think pulse is resetting alsamixer settings
<charlie-tca> I don't know enough about audio to say, so I just put up with it and report it as a bug
<mistt> bonsoir
<mistt> un francais ici
<charlie-tca> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mistt> ty charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<xGrind> Man; salve \o
<xGrind> Man: salve \o
<Mano_Chao> (:
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; salve \o
<xGrind> agora sim \o/
<Mano_Chao> agora sim
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; é de onde parcero?
<Mano_Chao> parana
<Mano_Chao> br
<Mano_Chao> e vc
<xGrind> aparecida sp
<Mano_Chao> mas esse canal aqui eh gringo neh
<Mano_Chao> o xunbuntu-br nem existe
<xGrind> vamo criar? :D
<Mano_Chao> demoro!
<knome> Mano_Chao, xGrind: please, this is english only channel.
<Mano_Chao> tah veno... kkkk
<xGrind> ok man
<knome> you can use #ubuntu-br, they'll give support for xubuntu as well as much as they can
#xubuntu 2010-09-04
<katie> i installed xubuntu onto my usb, but now when i try to boot up my computer to the vista that is on it i have to put the usb in to boot to anything, how can i change it so i only have to put the usb in if i want to use xubuntu?
<katie> anyoone no?
<Guest59834> heya everybody. Can anybody help with xubuntu trouble?
<Sysi> tell what it is
<Guest59834> on some machines becomes problem with gdm login
<Guest59834> so gdm runs, i choose user, entering password
<Guest59834> when i'm done and pressing enter appears xubuntu logo
<Guest59834> but then display blinks 1 time and i see gdm an user choosing agayn
<Guest59834> again*
<Guest59834> what it can be? failsafe loading and then startxfce4 works ok
<Guest59834> if you don't know just say so i will not wait
<Sysi> i'm not only person here
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371437
<Sysi> btw, does choosing "xfce sessions" instead of "xubuntu" in dropdown menu anything
<Guest59834> in xubuntu karmic only "xfce session" present but 2 times
<Guest59834> tnx for the link, i'll try
<Guest59834> now upgrading to 10.04.. hope it will help
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317265
<Sysi> more
<Sysi> search engines are friends :P
<Guest59834> sorry but i'm in fucking russian school in far east (near vladivostok) and here is strange and worth internet policy
<Guest59834> i can't open just xubuntu.org
<Guest59834> lol, ya? :)
<Sysi> finland
<xubuntu554> hola
<slow-motion> hi
<xGrind> hi
<wargene> hi
<wargene> windows fucked me over again :D
<wargene> oh man i'm really starting to hate that damn OS
<pleia2> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wargene> mmkay
<Eebs> Afternoon, quick question for you all. I would like to install XUbuntu to a 320GB drive, then add a 7TB RAID 5 array. Will this be possible with the 10.04-desktop-amd64 .iso?
<jjovereats> Hello. I need to tell you good news. I managed to get Compiz working, and it is so far working like you would expect from a WM, reliable, and easy.
<jjovereats> Had a fight about the gfx though. Managed to get into SVGA 1024/768 several times. Finally installed the fglrx from the repos.
 * jjovereats is bored waiting for someone to rate whether it is good or not.
<jjovereats> On #ubuntu-offtopic, I managed to get banned just by asking "kickban me if I am an idiot", It's so interesting...
<Sysi> omg, humour
<jjovereats> What?
<jjovereats> -Sysi: What are you speaking about?
<Sysi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jjovereats> Ok.
<jjovereats> I'm obviously stupid.
<knome> you probably should ask for what you do not want.
<jjovereats> ???
<knome> irony?
<jjovereats> No.
<Sysi> knome: beer tonight?
<knome> Sysi, mmh.
<knome> Sysi, what else?
<Sysi> nothing for me
<knome> Sysi, though that comment was intentional. :P
 * jjovereats bored
<knome> Sysi, well yeah, but i was talking about me :P
<Sysi> knome: are we censord? :P
<jjovereats> Possibly.
<jjovereats> :Read Topic
<knome> Sysi, we're on the wrong channel chatting ;P
<Sysi> i know
<knome> jjovereats, yes, i do know, no offtopic.
<Sysi> he's one who should keep it away :P
<knome> O:)
<jjovereats> Goodbye!
<Sysi> *one of them who
<xGrind> xubuntu 10.10 is faster ?
<Eebs> Ooo, people!
<Eebs> So, I posted a question earlier, I wonder if anyone has an answer
<Eebs> "Quick question for you all. I would like to install XUbuntu to a 320GB drive, then add a 7TB RAID 5 array. Will this be possible with the 10.04-desktop-amd64 .iso?"
<knome> Eebs, no, we're zombies
<Eebs> Eep, zombies!
<xGrind> more fast
<xGrind> =)
<Sysi> xGrind: iirc it should have smaller memory footprint, and new kernel propably boots faster
<Sysi> Eebs: what do you mean by "adding raid5"?
<Sysi> hw, not software raid? or network filesystem
<Eebs> I mean I have an Areca 1220, and I'd like to use it :-)
<Eebs> so, hardware
<Eebs> is there anything that will prevent me from making a larger than 2TB volume
<Sysi> afaik xubuntu should see hw raid as one disc
<Sysi> Eebs: *maybe* filsystem, what type you're gonna use?
<xGrind> Sysi; ^^
<Eebs> It doesn't really matter to me. I currently have an raid array in a FreeNAS box, using UFS, but Freenas is failing me, and not working
<Eebs> have the raid*
<Sysi> idk if fstab needs something special for mounting raid, but google knows
<Eebs> I've been looking around, couldn't find much
<Sysi> *buntus are usually on pretty basic setup
<jjovereats> Hello.
<knome> jjovereats, yes?
#xubuntu 2010-09-05
<space_> hello?
<space_> can anyone help me out?
<space_> this thing on?
<space_> so i just flew n from reno and boy are my arms tired...
<space_> but seriously
<space_> can someone help me?
<jk_> space_, describe your problem in detail and you're more likely to get a response.
<space_> lol
<space_> okay
<space_> one second
<space_> I'm running the latest version of xubuntu and I am trying to install some software but every time i try to install something from the software center it completes about 90% of the operation and then gives me an error message that says failed package operation. This seems to happen no matter what i try to install.
<likemindead> space_, open Synaptic and check for Broken packages.
<space_> okay, one sec
<space_> wow... okay, I forgot to mention I'm a total noob and I have no idea how to check for broken packages
<likemindead> They'd be listed on the left if there were any.
<space_> oh okay, I guess there aren't any then
<likemindead> Okay. Open a Terminal. Enter (without the quotes): "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" then enter your password.
<likemindead> After it finishes, let us know if there are any errors listed.
<space_> well, there's quite a bit of information here. Think i found them.
<likemindead> Errors?
<space_> don't suppose i can paste this here can I?
<space_> there's a lot and i'm not sure what's what
<likemindead> Use a pastebin. --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<likemindead> Then copy the link here.
<likemindead> Also, it's Shift+Ctrl+C to copy in a Terminal (or use the mouse).
<space_> that's cool. here ya go. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/488538/
<likemindead> Are you in a Live CD environment?
<space_> nope
<likemindead> Weird. Anyone else want to chime in on this one?
<likemindead> You should return the repos to the defaults. Somehow, they've been changed. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jimisrvrox> hey guys looking to add a taskbar in 10.04 and forgot what to do....
<Laserbeak43> Hi
<Laserbeak43> i'm taking this programming tutorial and i tried to build my project and i get an error message saying that i need to install Glib
<Laserbeak43> it tells me to get it here laserbeak43@gmail.com
<Laserbeak43> oops
<Laserbeak43> sorry
<Laserbeak43> here* ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/
<Laserbeak43> but all i see there is, gtk :)
<Laserbeak43> not glib
<Laserbeak43> can someone please edumacate me on the difference?
<Laserbeak43> or is it the same thing?
<Laserbeak43> i guess the error message was wrong cause i've found it here ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/glib/
<psycho_oreos> if your project involves GUI stuff then that maybe why
<Laserbeak43> but it doesn't
<psycho_oreos> GLib, a low-level core library that forms the basis of GTK+. It provides data structure handling for C, portability wrappers and interfaces for such run-time functionality as an event loop, threads, dynamic loading and an object system.
<psycho_oreos> http://www.gtk.org/overview.html
<Laserbeak43> yeah read that
<Laserbeak43> that doesn't say anything about GUI stuff
<Laserbeak43> having trouble installing it too
<Laserbeak43> i'm reading the instructions here linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/6.3/general/glib2.html
<Laserbeak43> i'm reading the instructions here http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/6.3/general/glib2.html
<psycho_oreos> have you actually asked in #gtk+ ?
<Laserbeak43> when i get to make install
<Laserbeak43> i get an error...
<Laserbeak43> no, didn't know they existed
<Laserbeak43> i'll try there
<Laserbeak43> thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<Laserbeak43> why do you have to waste countless hours configuring linux :/
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | Laserbeak43
<ubottu> Laserbeak43: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Laserbeak43> lol, sorry....
<jimisrvrox> hey Laserbeak43 you still around?
<Laserbeak43> jimisrvrox: yep
<jimisrvrox> too bad you werent around 30 mins ago...
<jimisrvrox> I had a panel and everything was working fine and then my wife did some crap and next thing I know..couldnt right or left click for anything(menus) only thing I could do was middle click for workspaces..
<jimisrvrox> so I ended up having to switch her back to Gnome..
<jimisrvrox> instead of XFCE
<jimisrvrox> and now its REALLY acting up!
<Laserbeak43> oh..
<Laserbeak43> sorry for him?
<omgh4x> anybody here?
<omgh4x> hello?
<BlueEagle> Hello omgh4x.
<omgh4x> i installed xubuntu 10.10 beta on my comp with an ssd and it is abnormally slow
<omgh4x> am i doing something wrong here?
<BlueEagle> 10.10 is not even beta at this moment. It's more an alpha imo.
<omgh4x> well still
<omgh4x> it took about 2 minutes to boot after post
<BlueEagle> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BlueEagle> Try that channel instead. :)
<omgh4x> try #ubuntu+1?
<BlueEagle> Yes. Since this is a boot issue then #ubuntu+1 would most likely be able to help you as this would not be xfce spesific.
<omgh4x> ok I see thank you
<BlueEagle> You're most welcome.
<robin-gvx1> hello, i have a bit of a problem, but am not sure where i need to be
<robin-gvx1> on my regular laptop, i run xubuntu, but now it seems there is something wrong with X
<robin-gvx1> can't figure out what though
<Sysi> symptoms?
<robin-gvx1> black screen at boot, only a static cursor showing in the upperleft corner of the screen
<robin-gvx1> a terminal cursor
<robin-gvx1> no response to any keys, not even to the whole skinny elephant thing
<robin-gvx1> i can only restart the computer by holding the on/off switch
<robin-gvx1> when doing a recovery boot, i can use the root shell though
<Sysi> that's lower that x problem
<Sysi> what version, occurred after installing updates?
<jjovereats> Kick (but not ban) me if you think that getting Compiz to run on Xubuntu is not right.
 * jjovereats busywaits
<robin-gvx1> hm, let's see
<robin-gvx1> xub 9.10
<robin-gvx1> i don't think there were any updates recently
<robin-gvx1> i did fool around a bit with EnvyNG
<robin-gvx1> but I uninstalled those drivers afterwards
<jjovereats> Hello. It's morning over here.
<jjovereats> And, it takes a standard procedure to use Compiz.
<Sysi> jjovereats: hello, this is support channel
<Sysi> we're not interested when things actually work
<Sysi> robin-gvx1: have you tried older kernels?
<robin-gvx1> i have tried the second kernel in the list
<jjovereats> Kick (but not ban) me if you think that getting Compiz to run on Xubuntu is not right.
<robin-gvx1> i'm trying the third right know
<robin-gvx1> no cake
<robin-gvx1> final one the same, only no cursor shows
<robin-gvx1> i'm going to purge envyng, see if that helps
<robin-gvx1> hm, it seems i did that already
<robin-gvx1> oh, i didn't
<tcat> hi
<tcat> is there a network manager gui in xubuntu?
<robin-gvx1> nm-applet?
<Sysi> same as ubuntu, nm-applet
<tcat> how do i get to that in the menu please?
<Sysi> it's in panel, just click
<tcat> i can't believe i didn't see that. sorry for the thick question.
<Sysi> np :)
<userxxx1119999> hello all
<userxxx1119999> would anyone be able to field a n00b question at all?  :)
<Sysi> no if nobody knows it
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<userxxx1119999> Ok ty. I'm trying Xubuntu for the first time, running from a USB stick. In all the other Linux distros I've tried, finding my hard disk has not been an issue. In the other Ubuntu versions it simply appears in Places along with Media and File system etc. I guess the disk is not mounted although Xubuntu can 'see' it for example if I open GParted. Any ideas?  :)
<Sysi> maybe worst workaround i know is to open mousepad, ctrl+o and mount appearing partitions on sidebar
<Sysi> userxxx1119999: live installation images aren't for *really* permanent use, and your drive can appear on next boot
<userxxx1119999> I see. Well I've been looking for the Linux version that best suits this machine before installing permanently, with Xfce most things seem to work directly 'out of the box', I just hadn't had this particular problem before.
<Sysi> you can have gnome, kde and xfce on same machine
<userxxx1119999> perhaps that kind of setup would be more suited to an advanced user than myself ;)
<userxxx1119999> I've found another potential solution to my problem: there is a 'Mount Devices' applet that can be added to the panel.
<userxxx1119999> In my case this applet doesn't appear to work, but it might for others.
<slow-motion> hi
#xubuntu 2011-08-29
<hylian> hello all.
<charlie-tca> !hi | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * hylian thanks charlie-tca, and enjoys xfce very much.. goodbye!!!
<Sue__> I am stuck on switch over from ubuntu to Xubuntu it seem to lode properly and then it gave a message No Support for Locale: EN_Us.utf8 I need step by step Line by LIne instruction can some one walk me thru this
<Sue__> can anyone see me ? I mean is this shwing up my typing?
<Sue__> hello?
<Anom01y> hi, I have Xubuntu 10.04 installed, after doing all the updates the bootsplash is now a blurry mess. is there a way to change the bootplash or restore it ?
<redspike> hi all, is there any application like "ubuntu-tweak" for application/repository installation that works on xubuntu ?
<xubuntusnoopy> xubuntu is veeeery fast
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu-tweak
<XubuntuKris> Anybody know how to get xchat to switch to another screen when opening a url in a browser, instead of bringing the browser window to my current screen?
<charlie-tca> Window Manager Tweaks, Focus gives two options, one to switch to the opening apps window, one to bring that app to the current window.
<charlie-tca> It won't move xchat to the browser window, but you could set it to not move the browser to the current screen
<XubuntuKris> Thanks. That's exactly what I'm looking for.
<redspike> charlie-tca: ubuntu-tweak dosent work in xubuntu 11.04 ?  get some error when starting it about sudo .
<charlie-tca> I don't use ubuntu-tweak, myself
<charlie-tca> I have no idea what it does, actually
<charlie-tca> I set repositories in Synaptic Package Manager
<charlie-tca> click on Settings, Repositories
<hylian> is there a keyboard shortcut for changing desktops in xfce? (workspaces)
<madnick> hylian: ctrl+alt+arrow key
<Pici> hylian: Does ctrl-alt left/right not work?
<hylian> Yes it does, thank you!
<hylian> madnick, Pici, it works perfect! I really don't need the workspaces switcher on the top very often, so I wanted to remove it, thanks!
<knome> hylian, you can always just scroll on the wallpaper with mouse
<Pici> hylian: you can also use that to 'drag' windows to other desktops by pressing the shift key at the same time.
<knome> Pici, no need to press shift in xubuntu :)
<knome> at least iirc, that's the default (no need for shift)
<Pici> knome: Then how else would you specify that you wanted to bring a window with you to the next desktop?
<knome> Pici, just drag it to the edge
<knome> (and over)
<Pici> knome: No, I mean using ctrl+alt+shift+arrow
<knome> Pici, ah, yes. true with the keycombo
<knome> i thought of dragging with mouse
<Pici> knome: sorry, thats why I said 'dragging' in quotes ;)
<knome> np
<hylian> I would like to say that since I decided to escape the gnome 3 / unity options a month ago, I have not been dissapointed. xfce 4 is awesome.
<pteague_work> any ideas as to why i can't get alt+enter to work in firefox? looking in settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts there's nothing listed for alt+enter
<Pici> pteague_work: What is alt+enter supposed to do?
<pteague_work> alt+enter from urlbar is supposed to open the url in a new tab... which it's done for quite a long time - http://lifehacker.com/399252/alt%252Benter-to-open-a-typed-url-in-a-new-tab
<charlie-tca> You should not need a shortcut in keyboard for firefox, that is an application specific shortcut defined in firefox itself
<hylian> charlie-tca, i think pteague_work wants to know how to set it up via firefox, or in firefox...
<charlie-tca> I would say ask mozilla, or macworld, which is what the article references
<pteague_work> charlie-tca, yes, i realize that... i wanted to point out i had already checked to see if there was some global shortcut that might be overriding it or something
<charlie-tca> ah, got it
<Pici> I looked in about:config here on windows, didn't see anything relevant, perhaps you'd hav better luck?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know if that is valid in the current firefox versions.
<charlie-tca> That article is three years old. A lot has changed in firefox since then
<madnick> alt+enter works fine here
<charlie-tca> madnick: firefox version?
<madnick> It works like this: you type an URL, then press alt+enter and it opens in a new tab
<pteague_work> i did find https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/246236 so i know others have had the issue before... although i don't know if that is due to some global shortcut overriding it or not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246236 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "alt-enter doesn't work anymore in Ubuntu/Linux" [Undecided,Invalid]
<madnick> charlie-tca: 6
<Pici> FF3 is a bit old..
<charlie-tca> pteague_work: which version are you using?
<pteague_work> alt+enter worked fine up until i updated to 6 i believe
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is one of those things that only works typing the url, instead of pasting or something?
<genii-around> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Keyboard%20shortcuts seems to indicate that emacs shortcuts can also conflict with the ones in Firefox
<charlie-tca> pteague_work: see above: madnick says it works in 6 for him
<hylian> pteague_work, i am runnign xubuntu 11.04 with firefox 6, and alt enter works here... i don't know what to say
<pteague_work> genii-around, thanks, i'll dig through that & see... although if that is the case, how do i disable gnome shortcuts in xfce? ;)
<charlie-tca> Got to be something else interferring with it then
<genii-around> pteague_work: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Emacs_Keybindings_%28Firefox%29 looks possibly useful in this
<pteague_work> actually...  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Keyboard%20shortcuts#w_navigation states alt+enter for "Open Address in New Tab" from location bar or search bar... i'm noticing it works from search bar, but not in url bar which is where i need it
<hylian> pteague_work, i just used it though in the url bar. (im too old fashioned to use the nice search bar, i just go back to google the old fashioned way...)
<pteague_work> hylian, heh, same on the search bar
<pteague_work> plus in a lot of cases i'm slightly modifying the url & opening multiple tabs to check different pages during development
<hylian> pteague_work, this is probably something you have done already, but just try it going to google.com...
<pteague_work> nope, alt+enter still acts like i just pressed enter
<pteague_work> unless i do it specifically in the search box
<pteague_work> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201011
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 201011 in Keyboard: Navigation "custom key bindings no longer possible" [Major,New: ]
<pteague_work> oops, that's mozilla, nm
<hylian> pteague_work, strange... could this be somehow a problem cause by an addon?
<pteague_work> could be, but i'm not aware of any of the ones i use using alt+enter for anything...
<genii-around> Have you tried with -safe-mode to see?
<hylian> pteague_work, sorry, wish i was more fluent with firefox, but for me, firefox has been a "it just works" solution since 6. i used to use chrome because of how buggy firefox was with flash, but even that problem is gone now for me, sorry. :(
<pteague_work> found the plugin... which means i need to dig through it & figure out why it's messing with that  - http://tmp.garyr.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14487
<pteague_work> hylian, buggy flash? are you on 64bit?
<hylian> pteague_work, no.
<pteague_work> ah, that was my problem with flash... the 32bit wrapper was crap... there's finally now a ppa for 64bit flash
<Guest31713> hi, i am having trouble trying to make the keyboard switch to greek from us and vice versa, can anyone please help?
<Guest31713> and for some reason i don't have a xorg.conf file...!
<ruby90> hi, doe anyone know a real (not like http://superuser.com/questions/155758/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-change-shortcut-in-xubuntu) fix for switching keyboard layouts?
<ruby90> anyone.....?
<ruby90> so xfce can't handle keyboard switching...?
<Sysi> whats wrong with that, bind that command to some hotkey in xfce keyboard settings
<Sysi> or you can try keyboard switching panel applet, though it has been buggy
<ruby90> thank you
<XubuntuKris> thunar doesn't seem to recognize my home directory, keeps throwing an error saying "host is down"
<XubuntuKris> wtf?
<ruby90> though it's not a proper way to do things
<XubuntuKris> Anyone know what's going on.
<XubuntuKris> Nobody?
<XubuntuKris> The problem started after installing a font and running the command "sudo fc-cache -f"
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: do you have any free space left in your home?
<XubuntuKris> Yeah, tons
<XubuntuKris> but I can't get to it at all
<XubuntuKris> tells me that the "host is down"
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: can you get to other directories?
<XubuntuKris> Yes, Every other directory is accessible, including directories inside my home directory (desktop, etc)
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: did you maybe mount some directory using samba?
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: what if you start thunar in your home directory from a terminal?
<XubuntuKris> it's telling me that it cant open the home directory because the samba directory host is down.
<XubuntuKris> how do I open home directory from terminal
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: 1. open terminal, 2. type 'thunar' and press enter
<XubuntuKris> duh.lol
<XubuntuKris> still loading, it never takes this long to load
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: ok, open another terminal, type 'mount' and pastebin what it says
<TheSheep> you probably have some samba share mounted at your home by mistake
<XubuntuKris> but it was opening fine earlier
<XubuntuKris> like I said, it only did this after installing a font and running "sudo fc-cache -f"
<TheSheep> that command couldn't have caused this
<XubuntuKris> Idk, cause it was opening fine earlier today.
<TheSheep> how did you install the font, with the software center?
<TheSheep> maybe earlier today the windows host from which you monted the directory was available
<TheSheep> mounted*
<TheSheep> anyways, please pastebin the result of a 'mount' command and we will see what's wrong
<XubuntuKris> http://pastebin.com/Zn4J82mU
<XubuntuKris> There you go.
<TheSheep> //JOHNSON-PC/Ozzwin/ on /home/kristopher/ozzwin type cifs (rw,mand)
<TheSheep> yup
<TheSheep> try this command: 'unmount /home/kristopher/ozzwin'
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> that's 'umount /home/kristopher/ozzwin'
<TheSheep> without 'n'
<XubuntuKris> umount: /home/kristopher/ozzwin mount disagrees with the fstab
<TheSheep> fun
<XubuntuKris> fun?
<TheSheep> did you use giggolo?
<XubuntuKris> use it for what?
<TheSheep> maybe try unmounting that directory in gigolo
<TheSheep> if you used it to mount it
<XubuntuKris> I don't think I used gigolo to mount it.
<TheSheep> you have a network directory mounted as /home/kristopher/ozzwin from a computer that is not available anymore
<TheSheep> that computer is JOHNSON-PC
<TheSheep> it tries to access it an times out, that's why it doesn't work
<TheSheep> how did you mount that directory?
<XubuntuKris> but the computer is available. Everything is up and running fine
<XubuntuKris> Oh shit, we had a power outtage this morning.
<XubuntuKris> maybe if I reset my network?
<TheSheep> I would just unmount that directory
<TheSheep> but no idea how you mounted it
<XubuntuKris> gigolo won't unmount it
<TheSheep> I hate samba :(
<XubuntuKris> i'm gonna try resetting the network.
<XubuntuKris> damn, same error
<XubuntuKris> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<charlie-tca> Did you reset the other machine?
<XubuntuKris> no, but it's in use.
<XubuntuKris> Otherwise, I would
<charlie-tca> I have to restart my server, then my client to get my remote directories back after power failures
<charlie-tca> but, I don't use windows, either
<XubuntuKris> This is my only linux machine on what is basically a windows network.lol
<XubuntuKris> Okay, restarting the other computer
<XubuntuKris> How do I change where an external harddrive is mounted?
<XubuntuKris> It's physically attached to my windows desktop, and mapped to my home folder.
<TheSheep> how did you map it?
<TheSheep> there is a line in /etc/fstab for it maybe?
<XubuntuKris> Yes there is
<TheSheep> that line has the path where it is mounted
<XubuntuKris> The drive started showing up as a broken link today for some reason.
<XubuntuKris> And I can't access my home directory because of it.
<TheSheep> yeah, I remember
<XubuntuKris> Yeah,
<XubuntuKris> I'm thinking if I change where it's mounted, I'll be able to access my home directory
<XubuntuKris> Or hell, remove the mount entirely and start over
<TheSheep> you have to umount it first
<TheSheep> you can try unmounting it as root
<XubuntuKris> this is the line for it in /etc/fstab
<XubuntuKris> /JOHNSON-PC/Ozzwin    /home/kristopher/ozzwin        cifs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<XubuntuKris> I did "sudo umount" to unmount it, and it worked
<XubuntuKris> :D
<XubuntuKris> a step in the right direction.
<TheSheep> \o/
<XubuntuKris> O.o
<XubuntuKris> So it's unmounted
<XubuntuKris> How do I remove it entirely?
<TheSheep> now you should be able to access your ~ just fine
<XubuntuKris> and then remount it
<TheSheep> comment out that line in your /etc/fstab
<XubuntuKris> indeed, I can access ~ just fine
<TheSheep> oh, if you want to remount it, then just do 'mount /home/kristopher/ozzwin'
<XubuntuKris> I already tried that, it breaks again.
<TheSheep> well, there is some samba magic involved that I don't really understand
<TheSheep> you could try #samba
<XubuntuKris> Is samba my only option?
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: samba is the network protocol that windows computers use to send files over the network
<XubuntuKris> So I have to use samba...
<TheSheep> XubuntuKris: since the other computer is windows, and they don't support other protocols very well...
<XubuntuKris> no other options.
<XubuntuKris> dang.
<Sysi> *smb/cifs is protocol, samba is made for using those
<TheSheep> there might be some options that would make it more responsive when the host is down, I don't know
<TheSheep> also, you could mount it outside of your home directory
<TheSheep> but that doesn't really solve the problem
<XubuntuKris> I'll look into that later, I just remounted it again, and it all works fine
<XubuntuKris> lol.
<XubuntuKris> and to think, all this stuff I went through and all I had to do was "sudo umount"
<TheSheep> next time you will know
<XubuntuKris> maybe. my memory isn't all that great.
<XubuntuKris> lol
<nekotreci> how can i connect to server using xubuntu ?
<nekotreci> i use bluefish and i had ubuntu, in ubuntu i just make connection and open that as folder using bluefish
<nekotreci> now with xubuntu i cant find option connect to server
<Fudge> guys guys
<Fudge> whats the default wm for xfce
<Fudge> and how can i use metacity instead
<gusnan> Fudge, the default wm for xfce is called xfwm.
<Fudge> gusnan  i just used metacity --replace and then found tha ti can use gnome-panel, with gnome-orca
<Fudge> how would i configure it, or just save session
<gusnan> I dont know - I guess you could just save the session to get metacity to replace xfwm permanently, but I dont really see the point... If you want gnome, why dont you just install gnome?
<Fudge> i have gnome
<Fudge> but i want to see if xfce will run faster even though it seems i have to use most stuff from gnome
<Fudge> i cant stop xfce4-panel from working
<Fudge> it respawns
<Fudge> oh -q
#xubuntu 2011-08-30
<zetaphor> Hello everyone! In my attempt to get sound working, I ended up uninstalling the default sound slider app that was packaged with xubuntu 11.04. I'd like it back as it had a hover window for controller gmusicbrowser. Does anyone know the package name for this, and if it will also manage spotify?
<knome> zetaphor, xfce4-mixer?
<knome> zetaphor, or are you maybe talking about the indicator plugin?
<zetaphor> @knome I thought it was the indicator plugin, but I have lost the volume control
<zetaphor> No it's not the mixer. I was able to control gMusicBrowser with it, it's the default sound package with 11.04
<uofm49426> if  sudo modprobe start a module how do i stop one
<Arcaious> hello
<paul_uk> hey all, i've got a lot of files in my trash that I don't have permissions to.  I've tried going into ~/.local/share/Trash/files but its coming up blank.  Is there a way of getting elevated privileges to remove these files or another directory? Thanks
<TheSheep> paul_uk: type 'gksu thunar' in terminal
<paul_uk> what does that do?
<paul_uk> ok i had to run it again cos apparently it wasn't doing anything
<paul_uk> ok this is weird, im still not showing any files in trash although in my Rubbish Bin, I am seeing 6GB.
<jarnos> How do you enter grub menu in Natty? Display goes black soon after BIOS checks and no key seems to bring menu visible.
<paul_uk> oh man, i had to go into the usb device find the trash location and then delete the files from there.  Thankfully the Rubbish Bin updated and it's now showing 0 items.
<paul_uk> jarnos hold down shift right after your bios finishes and just before you boot
<paul_uk> left shift
<paul_uk> jarnos, nvida gfx card?
<jarnos> paul_uk, yes
<jarnos> paul_uk, why?
<paul_uk> ok, me too.  What worked for me in the end after hours of troubleshooting.  Is to boot in safe mode gfx settings and then choose opensource 3d drivers because the default nvidia drivers kept on giving a blank screen.
<paul_uk> the linux community is seriously screwing up by installing gfx operability.  For me F15 is a complete screw up and totally unstable, ubuntu wouldn't give me any 3d options and it was only until I chose xbuntu and show the 3d option that I selected that and I was actually working again.  This after using fedora since version 10 lol.  No problems ever.
<jarnos> paul_uk, but I use nouveau driver; binary driver does not even work for my card in 11.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Driver Versions
<paul_uk> jarnos, did xubuntu fire up ok after the initial install?
<jarnos> paul_uk, I think it was blank initially, too.
<paul_uk> jarnos: but you choose to specifically install the nouveau driver?
<jarnos> paul_uk, no, AFAIK it is the default for nVidia cards.
<paul_uk> jarnos, no it wasn't for me.  For me the default was the nvidia accelerated graphics driver.
<paul_uk> I had to choose the experimental 3d support for nvidia cards
<paul_uk> then I had no issues so far..
<jarnos> paul_uk, strange.
<paul_uk> yes I wasted half a day trying the latest and beta drivers from nvidia site with ubuntu and couldn't get anything to work.
<paul_uk> only xbuntu and 3d support drivers works
<paul_uk> jarnos, this is what I have: http://i.imgur.com/2CKgH.png
<paul_uk> as I say the first option was only available with ubuntu and xubuntu gives both drivers.
<paul_uk> is there a way to hide .ext~ files? like .txt~ .php~ .whatever~
<jarnos> paul_uk, AFAIK the default driver is neither shown in the Additional Drivers dialog. you can find the current driver in the output of command "sudo lshw"
<paul_uk> jarnos: to be honest for me xubuntu is working and that's that.  I am too busy in a development project I need to get out the door to do any sort of troubleshooting :)
<paul_uk> so all I'm doing is giving you my experience  of how I finally got linux to work with an up to date nvidia card.
<LogicallyDashing> Ubuntu LTS is at version 10.04.3 while Xubuntu LTS is at version 10.04.2; is there any meaning to this? Is Xubuntu LTS less up to date?
<paul_uk> probably
<bittin> Somone wants a Mac LC?
<Sysi> bittin: don't crosspam offtopic
<Jcook_5xData> anyone know how to install ubuntu mixer in xubuntu? Xfce4 mixer is just not that good
<Sysi> you propably want pavucontrol
<Jcook_5xData> Sysi, yea I look at that now the right one. I am not sure if it there in 11.10 I think they combine it in the gnome-control-panel
<Jcook_5xData> not *
<charlie-tca> LogicallyDashing, paul_uk : If you update your system, it is up-to-date whether it is Ubuntu or Xubuntu. The cd is just an older image for Xubuntu, which means there will be more updates after installing.
<paul_uk> charlie-tca, thanks captain obvious ;) another point is, whether or not someone cares about a 0.0.1 upgrade heh.  Any serious dev will tell you that it's an update you can do without.
<paul_uk> if it is at all any sort of real update.  Or it could be mis-match in versions between repos, etc
<charlie-tca> It is normal for LTS releases to have those image updates. Normally, Xubuntu will have .1 while Ubuntu will have .1, .2, .3, .4
<paul_uk> well LogicallyDashing there you go
<charlie-tca> However, It still is only a specific image in time, with updates in the cd instead of after the installation completes
<paul_uk> anyway onto something more useful: is there a way to hide .ext~ files? like .txt~ .php~ .whatever~
<TheSheep> no, the files that start with a . are hidden
<paul_uk> TheSheep, .ext as in extensions and no starting with .
<TheSheep> you can change your editor settings to append a period to the temporary files
<TheSheep> no, you can't
<paul_uk> that's a PITA.  so if I have say 100 files that I have edited I now have to also see 100 ~ files giving me lots of noise.
<TheSheep> no if you have properly configured editor
<paul_uk> I'm talking about the filemanager
<TheSheep> it is a PITA to use an editor with broken config, agreed
<paul_uk> When I do FileSystem > Directory > Files
<paul_uk> oh nevermind, I'll just add this to my list of xubuntu gripes.
<TheSheep> would be so much easier to just make your editor prefix backups with a period
<paul_uk> TheSheep, unfortunately I don't see such option.
<paul_uk> I'm currently using bluefish, but don't have the time to spend customising gedit.  I'll leave it for now.
<paul_uk> Thanks anyways
<xubuntu192> howdy
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu192
<ubottu> xubuntu192: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu192> i just installed xubuntu on my dell latitude, is there anyone here who can tell me how install the broadcom drivers for my wireless?
<xubuntu192> or perhaps point me in the right direction
<genii-around> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu192> thank you much  :)
<genii-around> xubuntu192: Is your card in that 43xx series?
<xubuntu192> yeah....i had this trouble before
<genii-around> Ah, right page then.
<xubuntu192> thanks again
<genii-around> np
<rafa_pezzuto> hi
<yeik> Where would i post a suggestion on workspaces?
<Pici> !brainstorm | yeik perhaps
<ubottu> yeik perhaps: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<xunubi> Could some kind soul explain to me what changes have been made regarding sound drivers / mixer gui between ubuntu + xubuntu ? :) just switched to xubuntu and im getting a lot more sound devices listed than I had on gnome, and when I try to increase volume for my mic, it plays out of my speakers lol.
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses gnome and it's applications, Xubuntu does not
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses Xfce and it's applications
<xunubi> Yeah, I guess what I meant to ask was, is it possible to use the gnome default sound application within XFCE, the one that comes built in with xubuntu seems to be conflicting with my sound hardware.
<charlie-tca> sure, you can just install it, but I don't know what the names are that gnome uses
<charlie-tca> You can remove xfce4-mixer and install the mixer from gnome
<gtludwig> hello all
<charlie-tca> !hi | gtludwig
<xunubi> Thanks :) usually I'd persevere and fiddle till it works but I've got incoming calls left right and centre on skype and can't talk lol
<ubottu> gtludwig: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gtludwig> thx, charlie-tca !
<gtludwig> quick question, how can I set font resolution for xubuntu?
<Sysi> settings → appearance → fonts
<gtludwig> Sysi, I try a "xdpyinfo | grep resolution"
<gtludwig> and it returns resolution: 79 x 113 dors per inch
<gtludwig> it looks strange
<takumi> Hello everybody
<takumi> Is someone can help me please?
<xunubi> Gah, my mic plays through my speakers! Anyone with experience who might suggest where I'm going wrong? :)
<Sysi> takumi: somebody may ansver if you ask a question
<takumi> ok thank you Sysi
<takumi> in fact i am not new on linux OS but i'm totaly new on xubuntu
<takumi> and i have some little problem with it
<takumi> Oh a precesion, i'm using Xubuntu 11.04
<takumi> So my first question is : Is it possible to change the Icon of a folder? or a video?
<Sysi> (told'ya to ask a question)
<Sysi> not easily at least
<takumi> oh sad :(
<takumi> it is look more hard than the other OS to personalize
<takumi> 2) Is it possible to have overview of Picture or Video (I'm not sure my english is good for you understanding)
<Sysi> well, you can change icon themes easily, download one and extract to ~/.icons
<TheSheep> it's easy to use a different icon theme, and there are hundreds of different icon themes
<TheSheep> making an icon theme takes a little learning, but it's not extremely hard
<takumi> Yes but i dont talk about icon theme, i just want to change 1 icon
<takumi> as exemple, i create new folder "work" and i put a personal icon only for this folder
<TheSheep> takumi: yes, thunar (the file manager) makes thumbnails of pictures, videos, pdf files and such
<takumi> Ok thank you thesheep!
<TheSheep> takumi: you can put an emblem on a folder
<takumi> Yes i saw the emblem, but they are not really an icon
<TheSheep> takumi: it will have the same icon as other folders, but it will have an additional icon on it
<takumi> but to have an other icon of the older folder, it is not possible?
<TheSheep> takumi: not for just one directory, no
<takumi> ok
<takumi> hmmm and my last question was about the hide folder
<takumi> in gnome, it just need to add a . before the name, and the shortcut is Ctrl+H
<TheSheep> all files and directories that have their names staring with "." are hidden in linux
<takumi> but on xubuntu, it is doesnt work
<TheSheep> that's a general thing in linux
<TheSheep> it does work
<takumi> ah? i will try again
<takumi> pfff oh yes you are true! sorry
<TheSheep> by the way, you can make a shortcut to a directory, and change the icon of that shortcut
<TheSheep> if you for example want to have fancy icons on the desktop
<takumi> oh yes good idea, thank you ;)
<takumi> i will try personalize it
<takumi> i'm on xubuntu because i really hate unity
<TheSheep> we get a lot of users like that recently
<takumi> so i keep gnome 2, but i would like try xfce now for change and learn more
<takumi> yes i think canonical made a bad thing with unity
<xunubi> xfce is much nicer, apart from some confusing differences with my sound driver, so doesn't look like im gonna be able to keep it :|
<takumi> it is maybe cute but very not usefull
<takumi> Sorry for your problem, wish you can correct it but as i'm newbee i can't help you now :(
<takumi> TheSheep, for the overview, it is not possible to have it naturaly on desktop as exemple, without pass by thunar?
<TheSheep> xunubi: did you try installing pavucontrol and padevchooser?
<TheSheep> takumi: desktop is displayed by thunar now too, so it should work fine
<xunubi> TheSheep: Nope, I'm totally clueless when it comes to Linux and sound :) will have a look now, thanks
<TheSheep> xunubi: they give you even more options to confuse you ;)
<TheSheep> xunubi: but at least you can see what is happening with them
<TheSheep> xunubi: I still didn't find a way to stop the mike being heard in the speakers, other than muting the mike
<xunubi> TheSheep:  My problem is already too many options, the last thing I need is more lol.  on a clean ubuntu install, if I go to sound mixer, I just get a nice standard window with Master, Mic, etc ...from a clean xubuntu install I have 7 different devices listed, each containing an insane amount of things such as Surround, PCM, LFE, CAPTURE x3
<takumi> TheSheep, i didn't have overview of a picture in my desktop (i have just icon BMP) but i have overview in the folders you contain the picture. For the videos, i don't have overview in the folders and on the desktop (but it is not a problem of driver because i can play the video normaly)
<xunubi> But I can't locate the driver / difference between installs so I can revert, so I think I will just install Ubuntu and then install XFCE and set it to default, hopefully this will address it.
<TheSheep> xunubi: I feel your pain, unfortunately the linux sound ecosystem is very complicated, and xfce is made to work with most of the elements available out there, so one can mix and match them -- unlike gnome, which just make a choice and simplified everything
<TheSheep> xunubi: both approaches have their up and down sides, obviously, but xfce's way is much more confusing
<TheSheep> takumi: which version of xubuntu is it?
<takumi> It is the last one 11.04
<xunubi> TheSheep: Yeah I agree totally, XFCE has a nicer feel to it, but the definition of "desktop environment" seems to be getting quite cloudy compared to when I first tried linux 4 or 5 years ago, and xfce seems to be using a lot more gnome dependencies now, hard to draw the line between what is what lol
<TheSheep> xunubi: gnome is getting less open day by day and more monolithic, it's hard to pull only some parts from it
<TheSheep> xunubi: plus, we still need to use the ubuntu base, which sometimes forces some innovations of their own
<TheSheep> xunubi: dropping gdm should help a little in the near future
<xunubi> TheSheep: Yeah I really don't want to go back to Gnome if I can help it, but I have zero knowledge about how sound works on linux, I have tried reading up on it but it's just messy and confusing.  And I need to be able to use my mic, lots of skype calls etc, doesn't work when it's playing out of my speakers lol
<TheSheep> takumi: do you get the thumbnails if you open the Desktop directory with thunar?
<TheSheep> xunubi: it's 20 years of complete chaos :)
<takumi> TheSheep, yes if i open thunar, i can see pictures thumbnails but not video
<TheSheep> takumi: you need to have ffmpegthumbnailer installed to have video thumbnails
<TheSheep> takumi: make sure you have it
<xunubi> Back laters gonna try installing ubuntu and xfce, I get the feeling it's a change in the distros not the window manager itself (fingers crossed as that means i can still use xfce)
<takumi> Ok thank you TheSheep i will check it :)
<takumi> You was true again TheSheep, i didn't had ffmpegthumbnailer!
<takumi> i will reboot to check if it is ok now and reconnect here to tell you
<TheSheep> that was quick
<takumi> TheSheep, i'm back
<takumi> yes quick :)
<takumi> but the result is the same :(
<TheSheep> that is strange
<TheSheep> it works for me
<takumi> yes it is strange
<takumi> you did't install other things?
<TheSheep> hmm, I have tumbler-plugins-extra
<TheSheep> and libffmpegthumbnailer4
<takumi> I can try install it
<takumi> I reboot again
<TheSheep> I just wanted to say that you don't need to reboot or relogin for it to work
<takumi> Ah ok TheSheep
<takumi> so now it is working in thunar, working on the folders too
<nick_m> Hello all! I need some help. Briefly: my notebook hangs on hibernation. OS: xubuntu 11.04. Notebook: emachines d620.
<takumi> but not working on the desktop
<TheSheep> takumi: yeah, I'm not sure why, to be honest I never have any icons on my desktop, so I never checked
<takumi> Yes it is not a big deal because i have few icon on my desktop normaly, i keep place for wallpaper or conky
<takumi> TheSheep, thank you for your help ;)
<TheSheep> takumi: you may want to ask at #thunar about the thumbnails on the desktop
<takumi> ah ok thanks :) i will ask here!
<takumi> TheSheep : i will go now, have good day and thank you again!
<manuelisimo> hello, does anyone knows if there is a tool in xubuntu to easily change keyboard layouts (I want to switch back and forth between english and spanish)
<TheSheep> manuelisimo: there is a command for it, and you can bind it to a keyboard shortcut
<manuelisimo> is that setxkbmap?
<manuelisimo> how do I go about binding a command to a keyboard shortcut?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> you go to the
<TheSheep> keyboard settings
<TheSheep> applications -> settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts
<TheSheep> manuelisimo: then you click on 'add', type the command you want, press ok, and then it will ask you to press the key combination for it
<manuelisimo> found it
<manuelisimo> thanks a lot!
<nick_m> manuelisimo: my solution is (1) to install xfce4-goodies (particularly, the keyboard plugin), and specify switching keyboard by CapsLock (you may choose favorite shortcut)
<nick_m> the plugin should be added to the panel.
<nick_m> by the way, the standard config manager (apps->settings...) doesn't provide this feature for me. Russian locale? I had to install goodies.
<nick_m> sorry TheSheep for my interruption... I've come to ask, not to answer... just had same trouble and solved it
<manuelisimo> thank you both, I installed xfce4-goodies just because I couldn't figure out a good way to toggle layouts with setexkbmap and didn't want to set up two different keyboard shortcuts
<manuelisimo> but know that I know where to put keyboard shortcuts I will use it more often
<manuelisimo> thanks
<TheSheep> nick_m: it's very good that you are answering!
<TheSheep> nick_m: and it's natural thing to do
<TheSheep> nick_m: but unfortunately I don't know the answer to you problem, you might want to search the forums for your notebook
<nick_m> I googled over all the internet, and there are too many DIFFERENT solutions
<nick_m> some of them patch older distros, some tell to install and configure alternative suspenders (uswsusp, for instance).
<nick_m> I think, there some trouble with acpi - but I don't know how to read and interpret logs of pm-hibernate.
<nick_m> mainly, people ask "oh shi, my pc hangs/doesn't wake/doesn't sleep", and the answer - use uswsusp, or - add a script to pm-..., - oh dear, it works, thanks!
<nick_m> nothing about the *reasons* of the problem.
<charlie-tca> The reason usually has to do with something the hardware manufacturer did that made it not work correctly.
<charlie-tca> The fixes are ways of correcting that, and each one is a little bit different
<nick_m> I agree - so I looked for acer's and emachines'. But there are same pattern of help. Well, I'm ready to install uswsusp, but... is it good idea to have 2 hibernators on single machine?
<charlie-tca> it doesn't hurt anything, as far as I know
<nick_m> can I roll it back next time?
<charlie-tca> I don't understand that?
<nick_m> as I see (tested on a virtualbox), uswsusp injects or replaces out-of-box power manager, letting the user invoke it via menus, not only from terminal. So, when I deinstall uswsusp, will the power manager come back?
<nick_m> my girl will kill me if I make her laptop not working (now it is just not sleeping :) )
<nick_m> another strange effect that I saw on a virtualbox: using pm- it thaws instantly, and using uswsusp it runs grub first (and I had to configure grub to resume from my swap disk)
<charlie-tca> if it doesn't, just install xfce4-power-manager
<takumi> TheSheep, can i ask you ultimate thing?
<nick_m> charlie-tca, could you please remember me, how to reinstall already installed package? sudo apt-get WHAT xfce4-power-manager?
<charlie-tca> sure "sudo apt-get install xfce4-power-manager" without the quotes
<nick_m> just install? obviously. though, it doesn't reconfiigure it.
<charlie-tca> just install. If you never delete the .config files, it should pick it up again
<takumi> Hello, is someone know how i can put a shortcurt for open my harddisk partitions, or USB key in the userbar?
<nick_m> thanks charlie-tca, I'm going to hibernate with uswsusp...
<charlie-tca> good luck
<xubuntu515> Estou instalando o xubuntu, pois o gnome, unity me cansaram.
<nick_m> bad luck. Still hangs.
<charlie-tca> xubuntu515: English, please?
<Unit193> It's Galician
<xubuntu515> I am not english, portuguese
<xubuntu515> good by people
<Pici> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> oops
<Unit193> Worth a shot... What he said "translated" for me as Galician :P
<charlie-tca> me too
<derrichter> hi all is there anyone?
<derrichter> hell i can't make audio work :\
<larre> hi all
<larre> Guess noone is alive right nowm but just shout when you're available to help, if I'm here I'll notice it :P
<charlie-tca> Help is always easier when a question has been asked. Please ask your question and if anyone knows the answer, they can respond
<larre> Good idea
<larre> I have tried to install Xubuntu on an old laptop I've got, Dell Inspirion 1100, but it always halts. Perhaps it's just too old?
<charlie-tca> How much ram does it have?
<larre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<larre> ops
<larre> sorry
<larre> copy didnt work right
<larre> 384 MB (SDRAM)
<larre> there we go
<charlie-tca> That should be enough. Does the live session work?
<larre> You mean start xubutu from cd?
<charlie-tca> If you put the desktop cd in, and boot, you have a choice to try Xubuntu before installing or Install now
<charlie-tca> If you try, does it get to the desktop?
<larre> ah yes, havent tried, will do now
<charlie-tca> If it won't go to the desktop, the installs will fail
<charlie-tca> If it does, I would suggest using the alternate cd to install, since the ram is low.
<larre> it's still a black screen but it is still working
<charlie-tca> It will take a few minutes
<larre> alternate cd is a command promt install right?
<charlie-tca> well, no, it is a non-gui installer, but it is not command prompt
<larre> okay, but is it still easy to install?
<charlie-tca> You can not use a mouse with it, but it is very easy
<larre> okay. as long as mouse works when installation is done
<charlie-tca> yup, it should
<larre> yes live desktop works!
<charlie-tca> everything is the same after the installation finishes
<charlie-tca> so, where is the install failing?
<larre> hmm wait
<larre> seem computer restarted before desktop was fully loaded
<larre> oh wait
<charlie-tca> that's usually not a good sign
<larre> it seems to work
<larre> but i got a login screen
<charlie-tca> Maybe the install is just very slow
<larre> what to login with, guest?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu
<larre> oh
<charlie-tca> password is blank, just hit enter
<charlie-tca> session should be Xubuntu
<larre> yes it logs in
<larre> working hard
<larre> old computer
<larre> I did want xubuntu as windows works damn too slow on it :P
<larre> Still a newbie with linux
<larre> after thinking for a while i got back to login screen
<larre> google has revealed for me that there has been many issues with this laptop
<larre> again just back to login screen
<larre> Well, forget that for now, I have another issue on another computer
<larre> I have installed xubuntu 64-bit on my stationary amd computer with windows 7 using virtualbox. I cant set higher resolution than 1024x768
<larre> welcome back charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> What a deal
<larre> ?
<charlie-tca> Did you see the part about lubuntu?
<larre> stupid net split
<charlie-tca> It's a netsplit
<larre> lubuntu? never heard  of it
<charlie-tca> That's where I went, too
<larre> i know ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> If Xubuntu doesn't install, you can always try Lubuntu, which is a version of Ubuntu made for the old and slow machines
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<larre> anyway logging in doesnt work, after a while of thinking I get back to login screen
<charlie-tca> It sometimes is better for older machines than Xubuntu
<larre> session says other I think
<larre> oh
<larre> I will tru
<charlie-tca> If you can't login, I think the install will fail, too
<larre> but I have another issue as well
<charlie-tca> oh? other issue?
<larre> I have installed xubuntu 64-bit on my stationary amd computer with windows 7 using virtualbox. I cant set higher resolution than 1024x768
<larre> thats where i caht now
<larre> chat
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> Did you install the hardware driver?
<larre> I think it was among updates
<charlie-tca> look in menu -> Settings -> additional drivers or menu -> System -> Additional drivers
<larre> says no drivers is used by the system
<larre> Haha I try to translate your instruction, I use swdish language
<charlie-tca> heh, that's always fun, too
<larre> so where can i find drivers?
<larre> I edit xorg.conf according to some instructions on a forum but to no use
<charlie-tca> no drivers needed, but this usually helps with it -
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<larre> Wonder why I try to solve computer problems now, its over 1AM in Sweden haha
<larre> ah some terminal commands
<larre> will try
<charlie-tca> I have to go feed the baby here. Be back in a while
<larre> okay
<larre> well xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60 dint change anything, just got a liste of xrandr user commands
<burner> anyone know why my network manager tray icon is showing a funny icon that looks like a polaroid photo with a red no smoking type symbol in the middle
<larre> Well, I will try to sleep now. Will continue this late
<larre> later
#xubuntu 2011-08-31
<devilman__> good night
<devilman__> alguno sabe como configurar el tactil de un panasonic toughbook cf 73 con xubuntu maverick??
<philipballew> how do i set a new theme in xubuntu 10.04
<huseyin> hi
<huseyin> since this morning i have a problem with xubuntu
<huseyin> i'll be glad if someone can give some hint
<huseyin> all application borders are gone
<huseyin> i cannot move, exit, minimize apps
<huseyin> i cannot see the list of running applications on the panel
<huseyin> i cannot switch workspaces
<huseyin> the number of workspace were 2 but became 4 and i cannot change that too
<huseyin> any idea?
<nicofs> huseyin, from how you describe it, it must be some problem with the window manager... can you access the settings? appearance, themes, something like that?
<nicofs> sadly, I don't have xubuntu anymore, i can't check where all the stuff is...
<huseyin> yes, i can access the settings
<nicofs> i guess you tried to change them several times and it didn't help...
<huseyin> well, i just checked the window manager settings but i cannot see anything in it
<huseyin> it's totally emoty
<huseyin> i mean, i open settings manager and click on window manager
<huseyin> and i cannot see anything in it
<huseyin> it's an empty page
<larre> So, I'm running xubuntu using Oracle VirtualBox on Windows 7. Cant get higher resolution that 1024x768. My monitor is a Full-HD 1920x1080 native. How can I fix it?
<nicofs> larre, what did you try so far to change it?
<well_laid_lawn> larre: tried checking the log to see what's going on?
<larre> editing xorg.conf and I even found some kind of settings editor in the menu, and there it is set to 1920*1080 indeed, but no change
<well_laid_lawn> it more than likely is vbox at fault then try #vbox
<larre> ah it has a support channel too, nice
<huseyin> should i try to reinstall xfce4?
<nicofs> huseyin, we somehow need to reconfigure your settings... last resort would be to find the folder with the settings, delete it and restart...
<nicofs> i can't guarantee that this will work, though
<huseyin> where should i look for the settings?
<larre> Also I have now given up trying to install xubuntu on my old Dell Inspirion 1100 Laptop. Guess it's too old, even though it seems to have enough memory
<nicofs> it should be a hidden folder in your home folder...
<huseyin> .config or domething?
<nicofs> huseyin, rather something with .x*
<huseyin> that was the first thing I checked: somehitng with .x
<huseyin> i can see .Xdefaults, .xsession-errors
<huseyin> nothing else related to cfxe4
<huseyin> sorry xfce4
<larre> As running Xubuntu directly from CD doesn't work either, I guess it's a sign it won't work. Perhaps an earlier version would work?
<nicofs> huseyin, hmm... maybe xsession-errors has something in it that tels us what's wrong...
<huseyin> it's a large file actually
<huseyin> i tried to read it but didn't really get it
<huseyin> but, there are a lot of lines with: xfdesktop[2639] is already running; assuming --reload
<huseyin> another eye catchy is: (xfce4-xkb-plugin:2615): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_destroy: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<huseyin> (xfdesktop:2589): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<huseyin> (xfdesktop:2589): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<nicofs> huseyin, i know that somewhere there is a set of files where all your session settings are stored - i know because i edited it... but as i don't have xubuntu, i can't check from here...
<huseyin> under .config there are some xfce related files with a .xml extension
<huseyin> could those be?
<nicofs> huseyin, sounds about right...
<huseyin> here there are some .xml files
<huseyin> like: xfce4-desktop.xml, xfce4-panel.xml, xfce4-session.xml, xfce4-settings-manager.xml, xsettings.xml, xfce4-session.xml
<huseyin> i.e. in xfce4-session.xml it seems all the values are set to "empty"
<nicofs> I'd just back them up somewhere (just put them into an archive), so that they are gone and restart - hopefully that sets your session back tu default... in case of the worst: do you have  something to boot a live system if it fails...?
<huseyin> i have a dual boot system. I can boot from Pardus (Linux again) and reach back to the files
<huseyin> nicofs: thank you very much. I'll backup the directory, remove the files and restart to try
<huseyin> i'll get back here with the result :)
<huseyin> bye
<larre> you were right, there is a package called gues additions from virtualbox that needs to be installed in xubuntu
<larre> Now as a newbie I dont even know how to install that
<larre> VBoxLinuxAdditions.run is the file. How do I run it?
<larre> could just click on it as I need to be root
<larre> could not I mean
<nicofs> larre, is it set to executable...?
<larre> have no idea
<nicofs> can you sudo?
<larre> of cpurse
<larre> course
<nicofs> "sudo chmod +x VBoxLinuxAdditions.run"
<larre> vbox has emulated a cd-rom where the files are, but I dont know how to get to that folder in the terminal
<larre> ah nevermind
<larre> solved it
<huseyin> hi again
<huseyin> nicofs: removing configuration files didn't help
<huseyin> but, during our conservation i have realized that window manager settings were disappeared
<huseyin> i googled for that problem
<huseyin> and found out the solution
<huseyin> xfwm4 --replace
<huseyin> solved my problem
<larre> chmod just changes rights it seems. I need to execute the run-file as root
<huseyin> but, when i put back the original configuration files, i had to run xfwm4 --replace command again
<huseyin> nicofs: thanks again
<huseyin> bye
<larre> finalli things are working
<searching> where is resolution config file on xubuntu 10.10?
<well_laid_lawn> in ~/.config/xfce4 with the rest of 'em I suppose searching
<searching> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> don't thank me yet ...
<well_laid_lawn> wait till you find it :)
<searching> i find
<searching> a xml file
<searching> and I put a new resolution
<searching> will keep the newone after reboot?
<well_laid_lawn> when you close xfce it will probably be overwritten searching
<searching> nothing happens
<searching> how can I force 1024/768 resolution?
<weakref> hi guys, I'm searching for a lightweight Ubuntu based distribution for my old P4/256mb ram desktop computer
<weakref> I've found Xubuntu
<TheSheep> weakref: you need more ram
<weakref> is it ok for my specs?
<searching> no
<searching> ?
<weakref> damn :-/ another ubuntu based distro? I would avoid to install windows xp (it runs fine with that specs)
<searching> lubuntu
<weakref> thank you searching
<searching> some one help me?
<well_laid_lawn> searching: check the X log
<well_laid_lawn>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<searching> ok
<flaren> hi! how can i add a keyboard language indicator to a top panel? xubuntu 11.04
<searching> yes
<searching> checked
<well_laid_lawn> searching: the log will say what vid driver is being used
<well_laid_lawn> vesa or ati or...
<well_laid_lawn> and why it won't give a bigger display
<searching> I can`t see nothing
<searching> is killing my eyes
<well_laid_lawn> pastebin it
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<searching> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<searching> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678733/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<searching> I change monitor
<searching> it is a CRT :(
<searching> what next?
<well_laid_lawn> the log says it is using the vesa driver
<searching> ok
<well_laid_lawn> which is a fallback, basic one
<well_laid_lawn> open a terminal
<searching> yes
<well_laid_lawn> do   lspci | grep -i vga
<well_laid_lawn> it'll tell what vid card you have
<weakref> just another question. Is there a way to put in sleep and resume my desktop computer using Linux?
<weakref> what's the best way?
<searching> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<well_laid_lawn> searching: that should have good support
<searching> 64 Mb
<searching> how to reinstall the vesa?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try the intel driver
<well_laid_lawn> xf86-video-intel
<searching> how to install it?
<well_laid_lawn> it should be installed already iirc
<searching> ok
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo apt-get install xf86-video-intel
<searching> ok
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno why udev didn't recognise it
<searching> E: Unable to locate package xf86-video-intel
<searching> :))
<searching> how to reconfigure xorg
<searching> get in recovery
<searching> and what next?
<TheSheep> there is an option in there called 'reconfigure xorg' afair
<Myrtti> well_laid_lawn: which linux are you using? XF86 hasn't been in Ubuntu for years...
<Myrtti> well that name anyway
<well_laid_lawn> I got the name wrong again?
<searching> reconfigure: command not found
<searching> :))
<searching> thanks bye
<searching> gave over
<searching> game
<Myrtti> right
<searching> I put a xorg.conf file
<searching> and it works
<searching> but very slow
<searching> the refresh rate to be the problem?
<flameboy> Hi guys, I need some help with my xorg.conf coding
<emilhem> I'm having a problem. When the Swap "memory" is starting to be used by the system the computer starts to lag very much. I only have 1GB of RAM and almost 4GB of Swap.
<Sysi> completely normal, happens because harddisk is much slower than RAM
<emilhem> But the lag is extreme. Yes the hard drive isn't the best but I think that it shoulden't lag this much. Do you think that I should reduce the size of the Swap or is there a way to reduce the usage of the Swap file system?
<Sysi> swap is used when you're out of ram.. you need to get more if you use apps that require lots of ram
<Sysi> hdd is *terribly* slow compared to ram really
<Sysi> amount of swap doesn't matter much, you need to have it as much aas you need..
<emilhem> I know that. But I'm only using the computer for browsing the web and typing php codes in Geany.
<Sysi> what browser?
<TheSheep> flashblock should help
<emilhem> Firefox.
<ablomen> emilhem, are you running any other applications? i'm running ff with a lot of tabs, and loads of other stuff and only 1754mb is being used, of which 950 mb is cache/buffers
<emilhem> I run lamp too but its only for local usage and it's set to use as little cache and memory as possible.
<emilhem> I use skype too.
<ablomen> emilhem, you could take a look at the task manager (or top) to see whats using all that ram
<ablomen> firefox uses about 500mb here but that's with plugins open and sites like facebook, google docs/read/plus and twitter open, which are quite JS heavy
<emilhem> I'll do that. But thanks for the tip about flashblock.
<flopato> hey guys n girls
<gigenieks> hi guys!
<gigenieks> what was the command of Alt+F2 to restart Xubuntu window manager? I remember it was something like "xfce4 --replace ?
<charlie-tca> xfwm4 --replace
<gigenieks> charlie-tca: it fixed I just didnt remember at first exact typo.. it happened 2nd time in month or so. Anyway thank you, have a nice evening! :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Not easy remembering all these different commands.
<Sysi> doesn't it suggest command when you type "xf"?
<Myrtti> Sysi: alt-f2 in Xubuntu? no
<Myrtti> only if you've used it before
<gigenieks> yeah it did suggest (this is 2nd time i do this)
<Myrtti> alt-f2 is lovely tho - I used gnome-do for a while and got used to the keyboard combo to evoke it so I changed the keyboard combo for "Run program" to be from alt-f2 to ctrl-space and now I use it more than I do use menus :-D
<einseenai> hello, guys, anybody experienced multiple "don't show this message again" buttons in xfce4 notify?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> is your system up to date?
<einseenai> any way to solve it?
<einseenai> well, i just tried xubuntu daily image
<einseenai> oneiric
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen that on any of the tests
<charlie-tca> is that todays image?
<einseenai> nope O:)
<einseenai> ok, i'll try today's one now
<charlie-tca> Then, I would suggest today's image. old images have bugs that have been fixed
<einseenai> thanks a lot, charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> We never fix bugs on old images :)
<einseenai> :D
<einseenai> yup
<charlie-tca> If you get the pile of notices with today's image, please file a bug report
<einseenai> ok, i'll try :) though i don't know how to.
<einseenai> (when i saw this in oneiric - i thought, oh god, it's still here since 10.04)
<einseenai> ok
<einseenai> do i have to do this in launchpad or with a prog?
<charlie-tca> No, it should be fixed already
<charlie-tca> let me find it
<einseenai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon/+bug/606825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606825 in notification-daemon (Ubuntu) "Showing many Dont Show This Messege again" [Low,Confirmed]
<einseenai> but this one is from 10.04
<einseenai> there's one more form 11.4
<einseenai> was*
<einseenai> ok.
<einseenai> i try new image now.
<charlie-tca> yes, it's not good for oneiric
<charlie-tca> you open a terminal and type
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xfce4-notifyd
<charlie-tca> to file it against oneiric
<einseenai> thanks, charlie-tca, i'll see if it's still there.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<einseenai> charlie-tca, btw, don't you know by chance, is there some nice ap to set colors for gtk themes in xfce?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> not that I know of
<charlie-tca> Mostly it is by direct modification of the files
<einseenai> charlie-tca, thank you. is that possible that gnome-color-chooser will work?
<charlie-tca> sure, it is possible
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<einseenai> ok. thx -)
<madnick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_PixMap
<madnick> Aloows you to change the xpm files, using gvim for example
<madnick> sorry
<madnick> did not read your question good enough
<einseenai> madnick, :)
<sleek> does anyone know what config file has the line "exec startxfce4"?
<sleek> or know how the login manager automatically gets started?
<Sysi> login manager is GDM and it starts xfce when you have autolog set too
<Sysi> it's run like ither init scripts
<cavaticus> If anyone can help, it would be much appreciated. I have spent the past 5 hours scouring Google for a fix. FYI, I'm a noob. Anyways, I have had Xubuntu 11.04 installed for a day on my system. It was fine when I turned it off last night. When I turned it on this afternoon, however, the desktop is a brown color, no icons are appearing. There is no titlebar, and there is only one workspace. Menus on the menu bar are occasionally di
<cavaticus> sappearing when I mouse over them. I have found that typing "Metacity" in the console temporarily fixes the window based problem and changing themes fixes the icons and background, but once I reboot, it's all messed up again. Anyone know what is going on and how I can fix it?
<knome> cavaticus, try running "xfwm4 --replace"
<cavaticus> Wow, seems to have fixed the problem. Just to satiate my curiosity, what was going on?
<cavaticus> Thanks!
<knome> cavaticus, apparently, the xfce window manager was shut down
<knome> cavaticus, now, when you shut the pc the next time, remember to save the session
<cavaticus> How do I save the session?
<knome> when you click the quit button, there should be a checkbox in the quit dialog
<cavaticus> knome, thank you.
<knome> no problem
#xubuntu 2011-09-01
<ZaaMmY> hey
<ZaaMmY> front panel audio on xubuntu
<ZaaMmY> I wanna hear by headphones it does not work
<ZaaMmY> how to?
<wilsona> Hey there guys
<wilsona> Does anybody know how to add new themes to their computer?
<well_laid_lawn> !themes | wilsona
<ubottu> wilsona: To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/
<wilsona> well_laid_lawn: not the default themes. I want to add know were I can find and add new ones :)
<well_laid_lawn> wilsona: there's lots of 'em at xfce-look.org
<wilsona> well_laid_lawn: are there which you recommend?
<well_laid_lawn> wilsona: http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=15x25x36x39x60x100x102x410x411x412x413x414x420x430x470x480&PHPSESSID=e824c6ae5bf52293e1ccc24ebaaa2847
<wilsona> well_laid_lawn: are you from os by any chance?
<wilsona> woop's I mean oz
<well_laid_lawn> wilsona: yep from brisbane
<wilsona> well_laid_lawn: cool, I
<wilsona> Im from SA
<well_laid_lawn> visited there once, the water tasted  funny
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<wilsona> yeps that's SA for you
<wilsona> I lived in Brisbane for about 6 months. Nice place. Heaps bigger than Adelaide
<well_laid_lawn> I worked with a bloke that fixed a leak in an aluminium petrol tank by filling it with adelaide water and leaving it sit for a week
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<well_laid_lawn> brissy is nice
<wilsona> LOL
<wilsona> I never actually heard anyone criticise out water before, I did'nt know it was that bad :)
<well_laid_lawn> It was probably a joke
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<wilsona> Just checking out xfce-look.org looks pretty good. Do you recommend any particular themes?
<well_laid_lawn> I normally just hack at one of the default themes
<well_laid_lawn> and I do mean hack
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<wilsona> I just downloaded pulse glass...however there aren't any instructions on how to install it. Do have any suggestions?
<wilsona> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Pulse+Glass?content=124442
<well_laid_lawn> it's a mouse theme
<well_laid_lawn> is that what you wanted?
<wilsona> yes
<well_laid_lawn> k
<wilsona> I've downloaded it and extracted the file, now what?
<well_laid_lawn> I use .Xdefaults for setting the mouse cursor theme
<well_laid_lawn> ! Sets Xcursor theme (installed under /usr/share/icons/ or ~/.icons/)
<well_laid_lawn> Xcursor.theme:BASE
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> I use the BASE theme
<well_laid_lawn> !bot | bugger me
<ubottu> bugger me: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<well_laid_lawn> there's probably an xfce way in system settings
<wilsona> thanks anyway
<well_laid_lawn> sure - the .Xdefaults way should work ok - just move the folder to .icons and logout/login
<well_laid_lawn> after adding the line to .Xdefaults I should say
<hat0> hey, has anyone had any luck installing xubuntu onto one of the recent mac minis?
<wilsona> hat0: Hi there, sorry I can't say that I've ever attempted this. Why do you want to install xfce on your mac?
<hat0> i'm a linux kinda guy, i guess.  i'm used to it, feel very productive in it, etc.
<well_laid_lawn> lots of ppl do that
<Sysi> hat0: check ubuntu wiki
<wilsona> hat0: I agree with you there. See if this link helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491558
<hat0> i tried to look on the ubuntu wiki but didn't find anything useful (e.g. relatively recent -- just stuff for much older releases) -- do you happen to know any links or search terms i might try?
<hat0> wilsona, thanks, i will check it out
<marc_smith> when can we expect new LTS version of Xubuntu to come?
<ZaaMmY> hey here I am with front panel audio with no audio
<ZaaMmY> but it works on windows xp
<ZaaMmY> I wanna hear by headphones how to?
<knome> marc_smith, the next LTS is 12.04
<marc_smith> have you tried to right-click on the tray volume icon to get preferences and setup the whole volume levels?
<knome> marc_smith, that is april 2012
<marc_smith> thx, knome
<knome> np
<marc_smith> so the LTS after this new LTS would be 14.04?
<marc_smith> two years after?
<knome> yes, the LTS cycle is 2 years
<marc_smith> do I get the pattern?
<marc_smith> ok
<knome> at least for now :)
<marc_smith> oh, do you plan any changes?
<knome> well, we user the ubuntu release schedule, and if that changes (if mark shuttleworth announces changes), that'll most probably affect us too
<knome> and there has been some discussion about that, but i don't know where that is heading right now
<jnsl_> when i hold down ctrl+mouse i can drag windows, this conflict with an important shortcut that i use with photoshop, how can i disable this?  I cant find it in the keyboard shortcuts menu
<Thermi> photoshop?
<Thermi> in xubuntu o.O
<Thermi> it is possible?
<ablomen> Thermi, wine
<Thermi> ok :p
<knome> jnsl_, check settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> tab accessibility
<knome> jnsl_, you can change the key to grab/move
<Thermi> you were just the first guy i heard of doing this :D
<knome> Thermi, i did that too, but it's way more stable in vbox anyway
<jnsl_> Thanks knome =)
<knome> np
<marc_smith> I kinda miss Gimpshop package. It was really nice. Nicer than GIMP. Although Gimp is going Single Window Mode! which is cool
<Sysi> too bad MS office doesn't work with wine
<knome> too bad MS office doesn't work :(
<Sysi> not too bad on my mac..
<marc_smith> d'oh, I highly dislike MS Office for its interface
<marc_smith> only previous versions were acceptable
<marc_smith> but in the same time, it didn't even have PDF export
<Sysi> ribbon isn't very handy, but old system wasn't really better
<Sysi> I have better comparison, I can't really use either :P
<Sysi> I could do xubuntu installation in virtualbox.. not too eager to start playing with ndiswrapper to get wifi working
<Sysi> could fiddle with globalmenu
<marc_smith> bad WiFi chipsets are PITA
<marc_smith> it's always good to know what you're buying
<marc_smith> to get immediate support from Linux, BSD and other OSS systems
<Sysi> I know what I bought, this mac isn't that bad
<Sysi> I don't have my linux desktop now
<marc_smith> oh, so it's a MAC ;)
<marc_smith> well, then it's understandable
<Sysi> ndiwrapper would totally be worth it if option would be to use windows
<Sysi> +s
<marc_smith> I only used NDISwrapper once and it worked pretty good. Well, it trimmed down my transfer rate from 56MB to 4, but it worked ....
<ZaaMmY> anyone help me with front panel for audio I wanna hear headphones...
<well_laid_lawn> ZaaMmY: try installing pavucontrol
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ZaaMmY> already done
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<well_laid_lawn> o
<xubuntu799> Hello
<NewPenguin> buenas
<mikodo> Hi, First time on IRC. New to Xubuntu also, on top of Ubuntu Lucid. I really like it and need to become more familiar with it before Lucid EOL and the demise of Gnome2 support. Xubuntu's Help & Support page suggests here as a good place to pose questions. So, if this is correct, then I need to see if I am going to do this correctly. -> -> So, this is a test.
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mikodo> Thanks, I guess that is all there is to it. I hope Xubuntu (with Xfce 4. -> ) remains a viable option for we people who want it as their DE.
<ZaaMmY> hey I have related a problem here
<ZaaMmY> on xubuntu to fix
<ZaaMmY> I have no audio from frontal panel
<Sysi> turn everything up in pavucontrol, then check all up in alsamixer
<ZaaMmY> nothing
<ZaaMmY> I tried it
<ZaaMmY> I related that is a xubuntu problem only
<ZaaMmY> because If I put a xubuntu live it does not work at the same way
<ZaaMmY> but if I put a ubuntu live it works
<ZaaMmY> however I have dualboot with winxp just to test and there it works
<ZaaMmY> only in xubuntu it does not
<Sysi> ubuntu and xubuntu have exactly same plaback setup
<ZaaMmY> I am so desperate I am thinking to hope it will be fixed if I install kernel 3.0.4
<ZaaMmY> Sysi: Idk why it is true
<Sysi> nothing related to kernel if it works with unity/gnome
<ZaaMmY> ok so what?
<Sysi> hard to say, sounds like you'd have wrong output device selected but since you already tried it..
<ZaaMmY> pavucontrol works fine is set all on and up
<ZaaMmY> I tried the opposite too
<ZaaMmY> I tried every device
<ZaaMmY> everything in alsamixer in combo with pavucontrol
<Sysi> what did you use for playing sound?
<ZaaMmY> normal youtube normal vlc
<Sysi> you need to set what output device is used in pavucontrol
<ZaaMmY> normal mplayer
<ZaaMmY> normal all players
<ZaaMmY> the device is the lonely one
<ZaaMmY> it is HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<ZaaMmY> idk I am desperating
<Sysi> you could try removing pulseaudio, reboot after that
<ZaaMmY> why
<ZaaMmY> what happens in this way?
<Sysi> it sometimes helps
<Sysi> output changes
<Sysi> linux sound is messy
<ZaaMmY> ok removed I am rebooting
<ZaaMmY> c u
 * hylian waves hello to xubuntu'ers everywhere
<knome> hello
<hylian> knome: hello
<hylian> knome: ever use just the cli? i'm non x'd right now, and loving it. :)
<knome> not so much realle
<knome> *really
<hylian> knome: it's amazing just how many things you can do without x. although i do love my beautiful gui, xfce is awesome.
<knome> sure it is. no reason to use the cli only, though
<knome> well at least i have non
<knome> *none
<knome> (gosh the typing is bad today)
<Sysi> hylian: CLI is pretty great until you want to do something with webbrowser (besides reading wiki or very basic html)
<hylian> Sysi: on that we both agree.
<hylian> Sysi: i had a machine once that had x installed, but no desktop environment, it works, but not being able to change the window size is annoying :)
<Sysi> I also like graphical filemanagers, even though there isn't one with very exact file choosing (rarely needed)
<Sysi> hylian: installing openbox/fluxbox isn't that bad
<hylian> Sysi: i've done that. but if your gonna do that, might as well just run terminator in f11 mode... :)
<hylian> Sysi: i meant after starting xfce, my bad.
<Sysi> *boxes are actually quite feature-rich, just not that obvious to set up
<hylian> i actually put terminator in /user/xsessions. but again, no window decor... other than that, i can launch x progs if i have to. I am a strange duck, I know.
<Sysi> experimenting isn't strange
<hylian> Sysi: hmm, then you may be interested in knowing that i found terminator to be a usefull cli/x desktop. it's "just enough x", but not on my laptop... i can't get the wifi to work unless i get nm-applet to fire up, wifi manager and wicd haven't got a clue...
<hylian> Sysi: i meant wifi radar, not manager
<Sysi> I considered going minimal but it didn't really felt worth it
<Sysi> and does't give that much advantages either
<hylian> Sysi: i must admit, time after time i find myself going back to xfce. now I just auto start terminator as minimized.. terminator is awesome, i can use all the keys in progs, i.e. f10 in mc and htop actually close out the program instead of showing me the terminal help...
<Sysi> you can disable all hotkeys in xfce terminal
<Sysi> I like xfce4-terminal very much
<Sysi> but now I should get some sleep
<Olbi> my only wish for next release of Xfce is multimoving icons on desktop like it is on KDE and GNOME :D
<hylian> Sysi: hmm, yeah that could work too, but then i would have like 5 tabe open... not a bad idea! (i do like the ability to split up the screen more, but, hmmm...
<Olbi> Konsole rules :)
<Sysi> settings up colors in console isn't fun, it also renders my favourite font wrong
<Olbi> it has bookmarks, multiupdate on every cards and much more
<hylian> Olbi: my wish is for a graphical menu editor, but not alacarte, because it's sole purpose now is gnome. it can screw up the menu files in xfce.
<Olbi> gnome and xfce terminals are hiding
<Sysi> I only use two terminal profiles and I have launcher for both on panel
<Olbi> hylian: agree
<hylian> Sysi: hmm, root and regualer user, or do you have much more specific needs?
<Sysi> adding NoDesktop=true to app.desktop files isn't that hard
<Sysi> hylian: ssh to server and regular terminal
<Sysi> I also have hotkey or couple for those
<hylian> Sysi: ahh, i see. i only do a minimal amount of ssh'ing, about once a week, so i don't need to do what you have done. but if i used it a ton, i could definitely see the advantages...
<Sysi> I use ssh for irc. 'nuff said
<hylian> Sysi: really... for security reasons?
<Sysi> no, for irssi
<hylian> Sysi: I am using ssh regularly, wait, though another machine?
<Sysi> running irssi on server, connecting to it via ssh
<hylian> Sysi: ahh, yes though the server. I should do it that way, but if someone hacks me, they will get a bunch of info on nothing... i really shouldnt be so lax.
<Sysi> uhm, I just want it to run 24/7
<hylian> ohh, so your main concern isnt the security...
<MacDude121> Hello
<MacDude121> I need some help
<Sysi> pop a question and see if somebody has an ansver
<MacDude121> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an iMac G3 with no previous OS installed
 * hylian let's out a evil laugh... :)
<Sysi> how much ram does that machine have?
<MacDude121> I burned a Live CD I think you call it, but it doesn't work
<MacDude121> Not sure
<MacDude121> With no OS i can't check
<charlie-tca> Is that intel based or ppc
<MacDude121> PPC
<charlie-tca> Then Xubuntu won't work on it.
<MacDude121> Ah
<MacDude121> I also burned a Ubuntu 6 CD
<Sysi> charlie-tca: there isn't LTS PPC-images?
<MacDude121> That doesn't work either
<charlie-tca> I would recommend trying one of the images at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<charlie-tca> Sysi: We never had anyone that could test them. I don't know if they are valid or not
<charlie-tca> which is the reason I dropped them, too
<hylian> MacDude121: at boot of regular ubuntu, you can set it to boot in text mode. from there you could install the ppc version, and then you could remove everything too bulky and install whatever desktop environment or windows manager you wanted, have you read this though yet though? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<Sysi> if that machine has 256MB or less ram, not really worth it
<Sysi> G3 is slow and you can't do very much with that little ram
<Sysi> ¨
<Sysi> whops
<MacDude121> Honestly, I just want to verify if the HD works
<MacDude121> I don't really care how fast it is
<MacDude121> But Live CD's won't boot if there is no previous OS installed?
<hylian> MacDude121: may i suggest then cruxppc, or arch linux ppc? arch is here: http://www.archlinuxppc.org/ and crux is here: http://cruxppc.org/. I peronsally would choose arch for this
<MacDude121> Okay
<MacDude121> But I still don't know how to make a CD for it
<MacDude121> My Ubuntu 6 CD worked only when a Previous OS is installed
<MacDude121> I just want Linux on it
<hylian> MacDude121: hmm, i've never heard of that, you had to have an os on it to boot the live cd..
<charlie-tca> MacDude121: I gave a link to live cd's that should work for you
<charlie-tca> The xubuntu live cd will not work on a PPC mac.
<charlie-tca> You do not need a installed OS to make the live cd work, but you do need one for a ppc
<hylian> MacDude121: ohh yeah, charlie-tca's list, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<Sysi> I wonder if you need to hold C to boot from cd on old macs too
<Sysi> lots of weird stuff anyway
<hylian> well, i gotta go peeps, by
<MacDude121> Yes
<MacDude121> You hold C to boot from disk
<MacDude121> But doing that with No os, it just ignores it
<MacDude121> So, bottom line. No OS = No Ubuntu install?
<MacDude121> ?
<charlie-tca> It seems so. If you have to have a key press recognized to make it work, shouldn't there be something that knows what the key means?
<charlie-tca> Maybe the people in #ubuntu-powerpc could help. They are the experts on the ppc
<MacDude121> Thanks, I'll try there
<duffman_> hola alguien habla español?
<duffman_> hi?
<knome> !es | duffman_
<ubottu> duffman_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<psychok7> anyone there?
 * knome is hiding
<psychok7> i just intalled xubuntu and i am having sound problems
<knome> which xubuntu version?
<psychok7> 11.04, i have a m-audio fastrack pro USB and it worked fine in ubuntu
<psychok7> xubuntu detects it but when i choose it no sound comes out
<knome> try installing pavucontrol and checking it's knobs :)
<psychok7> ok let me try
#xubuntu 2011-09-02
<psychok7> knome thanks it works :)
<knome> np
<duffman_> Hi I have a problem with the scroll wheel on my mouse in xubuntu does not work
<duffman_> someone help me?
<duffman_> hi??
<knome> duffman_, if you run 'xkbevd' in terminal an scroll, does it give any output?
<duffman_> yes
<knome> duffman_, also, is it a "normal" mouse, or some not-so-common one (button count etc?)
<duffman_> is mouse usb
<duffman_> all boton found but scroll not found
<knome> so when you scroll, there is no output?
<duffman_> dont output scroll but other button yes
<knome> i have no ideas then...
<duffman_> :/
<knome> might have something to do with mouse not being recognised properly, creating xorg.conf with a mouse section and especially looking that ZAxisMapping is correct might help
<knome> but i'm not at all familiar with that
<einseenai> hello -)
<einseenai> charlie-tca, are you here?
<einseenai> charlie-tca, I used build of 31 august, but bug with multiple "don't show this message again" persists. i reported it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-notifyd/+bug/839203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839203 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) ""Don't show this message again" button appears multiple times" [Undecided,New]
<mikodo> How do you  burn an .iso to HD, from an .avi burned on to a DVD with xfce 4.8, and then play it with vlc or mplayer or such? I can do it with Ubuntu Lucid. With Xubuntu, I can burn the .iso to the HD the same way in Xubuntu, (with k3b), but cannot play it with either of the players.
<mikodo> Any guides or tips/links?
<mikodo> Just thinking this may be taboo here
<mikodo> Can I delete it some how?
<pleia2> mikodo: what version of xubuntu?
<mikodo> Lucid
<pleia2> k3b and vlc would be the same exact packages as with ubuntu lucid
<mikodo> Strange thing though, I tried replicating with Xubuntu many times to no avail.
<pleia2> very strange
<mikodo> Yes, I want to free my self of Ubuntu, when Lucid EOl comes ...
<mikodo> Maybe if I installed Gnome3 on top of Xubuntu 12.04, I can do this then with the newest Ubuntu DE
<mikodo> Edit, meant to say without the newest Ubuntu DE
<pleia2> k3b is a kde app
<pleia2> so it seems strange to me that it would be a gnome issue
<mikodo> Not really a gnome issue, seems to be with Xfce 4.8
<pleia2> yeah, I never used 4.8 on lucid
<pleia2> I guess you're using the ppa?
<mikodo> Two things: It is not a problem with kde, It will burn an .iso alright with Xubuntu, just cannot play it with the players. On the PPA, I couldn't find one for k3b
<pleia2> I meant to get xfce 4.8 on lucid
<mikodo> It runs nice.
<pleia2> do you get some kind of error from vlc or mplayer?
<pleia2> doing a google search for the error might lead you to figuring out what the encoding problem is with k3b
<pleia2> anyway, I need to order some dinner, hopefully someone else will come by :) good luck!
<mikodo> No errors, just shows in the players as they not having any data from the iso to play
<mikodo> Yes, thanks pleia2
<mikodo> Time for my supper too
<mikodo> It seems to not be a problem with k3b with xfce, the .iso in it's properties shows the correct amount of data, just like it does in gnome2, just the players won't play it, I haven't tried any other players ...
<mikodo> From above: Maybe if I burned the .iso with a Gnome app like Brasero it would be able to played my VLC or Mplayer, instead of burning the .iso's from k3b. Gnome2 will use kde apps. but maybe xfce isn't able to use all the kde apps like Gnome2.
<mikodo> Will try that later and report any successes.
<Shirakawasuna> anyone know how to get xfwm4 to open a given app on a particular workspace? I've googled it and the results say it doesn't have this functionality, but I just wanted to double check that there weren't plans in progress/a recent change
<Sysi> Shirakawasuna: check out devilspie
<pauk960> hi, can somebody change the download link for beta1 under latest news because it leads to alpha 2
<Unit193> pauk960: Thanks for letting us know, reported
<Ycarene> is there a way I can test run unity without having to load ubuntu-desktop (and unloading xubuntu-desktop)?
<incorrect> i guess there are not going to be many changes in 11.10
<moylan> help! after booting my xubuntu 11.04 system i find that min/max and application title bars are missing. any ideas?
<Sysi> alt+F2 xfwm4 --replace
<moylan> will give it a bash, thanks!
<moylan> thank you Sysi, that seems to have repaired the problem. made a note in personal wiki in case it happens again.
<Sysi> is there any workaround for lucid's user switching from xcsreensaver failing -bug?
<micha_> Hallo!
<incorrect> if i purge off nautilus and that removes the gnome-session package i will not be able to run the gnome services?
<Sysi> or you can't login to gnome
<incorrect> that is fine
<incorrect> is it worth changing to lightdm?
<incorrect> in 11.04?
<Sysi> if gdm works, no
<incorrect> i have 1gb in this netbook and well if i can save any memory
<incorrect> when did 1gb of ram stop being a lot?
<Sysi> not yet.. depending what you're doing on that netbook
<incorrect> well i do run eclipse and firefox
<Sysi> ugh, eclipse uses lots of ram
<incorrect> it can i limited mine to 256
<Sysi> I think you could set it to be more and you'd still have enough
<incorrect> well, 384mb will probably be where it ends up
<Sysi> have you considered using something other than eclipse?
<incorrect> yes i tried many
<incorrect> i am hooked on using mylyn with my trac setup
<incorrect> weirdly enough its not eclipse that is such a major hog, its firefox
<Sysi> close it and open again, get adblock and maybe flashblock
<incorrect> i might try midori
<bronson> Running Xubuntu on Oneiric works pretty well but xfce4-power-manager won't run.l
<bronson> It produces a "BadName (named color or font doesn't exist)" X error.
<bronson> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<lukinfore> bronson, say add needed font
<Sysi> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Sysi> we don't know that well #here
<bronson> lukinfore, how do I tell what font it needs?
<lukinfore> bronson, not sure. try "strace -efile command" maybe
<bronson> It says "Details: serial 295 error_code 15 request_code 150 minor_code 11"
<bronson> trying strace...
<bronson> doesn't produce anything helpful
<bronson> Anything else I can do here?  I'm out of ideas.
<Sysi> /join #ubuntu+1
<bronson> Sysi, haven't found any xfce users there in the past but I can give it a shot.
<Sysi> file a bug report if you can't find solution
<bronson> Sysi, already filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/821170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821170 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager fails to start (receives X window system error "BadName")" [Undecided,New]
<bronson> Unfortunately ignored.
<GridCube> updating iso :D
<GridCube> oh... i could do that from ssh today...
<GridCube> ups
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi I am not sure if you guys can help me but here goes:
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I have a short question (and I have been trying my google-fu for a while) I cannot seem to get sound of embeded flash on my mythbuntu 11.04 (via upgrade from 10.10) box I have tried reinstalling, purging, flash-aid, manual installation and am now  bit at my wits end
<Redhammer_the_Ol> am running xcfe with no pulse audio installed and am quite clueless, sound works fine on other applications
<well_laid_lawn> Redhammer_the_Ol: where's sound not working?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> in flash
<Redhammer_the_Ol> ie youtube etc
<Redhammer_the_Ol> its fine in vlc, fine in mythtv
<well_laid_lawn> I just use alsa and sound works fine in  flash
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't do anything special to get it either
<well_laid_lawn> afair
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I believe I am using no more than alsa
<Sysi> you could try using pulseaudio
<Redhammer_the_Ol> uuuh that worries me
<Redhammer_the_Ol> i mean pulseaudio
<Redhammer_the_Ol> am sceptic it will mess up mythtv
<Sysi> you can remove it if it doesn't work
<GridCube> Redhammer_the_Ol, try uninstalling flash
<Sysi> he told he has tried uninstalling and reinstalling stuff
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> there are a few flash plugins beside the original one
<Redhammer_the_Ol> yes I tried 64bit beta , I tried 32bit with wrapper
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I tried gnash
<Sysi> that breaks adobe flash
<Redhammer_the_Ol> yes I started with 32bit, then purged
<Redhammer_the_Ol> then tried 64bit purged
<Redhammer_the_Ol> then tried gnash and purged
<Redhammer_the_Ol> deleted and purged firefox
<Redhammer_the_Ol> and chromium
<GridCube> Redhammer_the_Ol, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022 ??
<Redhammer_the_Ol> will try
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thanks
<GridCube> also after installing/uninstalling you have to reboot, yes reboot, thanks adobe for that
<Redhammer_the_Ol> lets see
<Redhammer_the_Ol> will purge all
<Redhammer_the_Ol> and then do 32bit
<Redhammer_the_Ol> no luck
<Redhammer_the_Ol> well well
<GridCube> :(
<Xfiles> hello
<Xfiles> i'm on a fresh install of xubuntu 10.10
<Xfiles> impossible to run the clear cmd in a terminal
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> what terminal?
<Xfiles> bash
<GridCube> xterm or xfce4-terminal?
<GridCube> on a tty?
<Xfiles> how to know ?
<Xfiles> i would say xterm at random
<GridCube> if you are using a tty you should know that, else the title of the window says so
<GridCube> or the >help >about
<Xfiles> it's noted terminal
<GridCube> mmm
<well_laid_lawn> why do you think it is impossible to run the clear command?
<Xfiles> i have some error msg
<Xfiles> let me copy
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xfiles> TERM environment variable not set
<Xfiles> that's what it says
<julius> Sup peoplezz?
<julius> what up bitches
<well_laid_lawn> Xfiles: try   export TERM=xterm
<Xfiles> yeah i've found that
<Xfiles> but is this solution proper ?
<Xfiles> *ive found and done that
<julius> hey dooshes listen to me
<well_laid_lawn> Xfiles: what's in your ~/.bashrc? and yes the solution is proper
<Xfiles> eww
<julius> boner boner boner boner boner boner boner
<Xfiles> i don't have .bashrc
<julius> BONER BONER
<Xfiles> well that's scatty
<julius> Bitch tits
<well_laid_lawn> any other .bash files in ~ Xfiles
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<Xfiles> ohh
<Xfiles> yeah i've one
<GridCube> Xfiles, you did a clean install or updated
<julius> SSSSSHHHHHHIIIIITTTTTTTTT
<Xfiles> GridCube, a clean one with a live cd
<GridCube> mmm
<julius> Everyone here can SUCK BALLS
<Xfiles> GridCube, the .bashrc file contains the default stuff
<julius> FUCK DICK FUCK DICK
<Xfiles> i didn't edit it
<GridCube> thats weird
<Xfiles> yeah
<Xfiles> i can't run screen
<Xfiles> and irssi
<GridCube> open xterm
<GridCube> alt-f2 > xterm > run
<Xfiles> why it don't work with
<Xfiles> accessories>terminal ?
<Xfiles> *doesn't
<PerfieM> Reporting for duty, sir
<Xfiles> hi PerfieM
<PerfieM> Evening, chief
<GridCube> Xfiles, try uninstalling xfce4-terminal and reinstalling it
<Xfiles> yeah
<Xfiles> i thought about it
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge xfce4-terminal && sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal
<well_laid_lawn> I'd put   export TERm=xterm   in .bashrc then in a terminal   source .bashrc
<GridCube> but clear works on xterm?
<well_laid_lawn> clear is a bash builtin afaik
<Xfiles> yeah
<Xfiles> i want to use xfce4-term
<well_laid_lawn> o k
<GridCube> Xfiles, its a fresh install?
<Xfiles> GridCube, yep
<Xfiles> sure
<GridCube> can't you install 11.04?
<Xfiles> i don't want to
<GridCube> this problem seems to happen whit 10.10
<well_laid_lawn> Xfiles: have you updated since the install?
<Xfiles> yes
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Xfiles> and i skipped it :(
<Xfiles> because of my slow connection
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then...
<well_laid_lawn> update && upgrade
<Xfiles> yeah i've reinstalled xfce4-term
<Xfiles> but cannot clear
<GridCube> do an sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> and then install xfce4-terminal
<GridCube> maybe its fixed on a later release
<Xfiles> nope
<Xfiles> oh
<Xfiles> yes maybe
 * Xfiles crossing fingers
<Xfiles> same stuff
<well_laid_lawn> there was an error with the default environment setup in 10.10 iirc
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> yes its a 10.10 problem
<Xfiles> echo "export TERM=xterm" | sudo tee /etc/profile.d/set_term.sh && source /etc/profile
<Xfiles> maybe ?
<GridCube> probably thats what the bug says
<Xfiles> yeah
<Xfiles> if i do that
<Xfiles> clear will run
<GridCube> bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in vte (Ubuntu Maverick) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<Xfiles> but i couldn't run irssi or screen
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> not even using xterm?
<Xfiles> all run perfectly on xterm
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> you can install another terminal emulator?
<Xfiles> yes why not
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install lxterminal
<Xfiles> what you think about zsh ??
<GridCube> never used it
<Xfiles> GridCube, same stuff
<Xfiles> can't clear
<GridCube> :/
<Xfiles> Can't initialize screen handling, quitting.
<Xfiles> You can still use the dummy mode with -d parameter
<GridCube> well i don't know then
<Xfiles> while running irssi
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> someone smarter can help you later i guess
<Xfiles> yeah no lizards
<well_laid_lawn> needs a full updatee && upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<Xfiles> eww
<GridCube> yes that might help
<GridCube> or upgrading to 11.04
<GridCube> or waiting a few weeks and installing 11.10 :D
<Xfiles> that's scatty
<Xfiles> there is not this problem on 10.10 gnome
<GridCube> probably not
<Xfiles> i've tested there isn't
<GridCube> but i think you just didnt get it, because it appears that there was
<GridCube> see the bug, all the reports
<GridCube> sometimes stuff happens bro
<Xfiles> what is guake ??
<Xfiles> another terminal ?
<GridCube> guake is a drop down terminal
<GridCube> like in quake
<GridCube> you press a key and a terminal popsout
<Xfiles> lol
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> i use tilda for that
<GridCube> its basically the same
<Xfiles> it runs
<Xfiles> dunno how
<Xfiles> but irssi go with xfce 4 term
<GridCube> XD
<Xfiles> GridCube, it doesn't run with lxterm :(
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> but it does whit xfce4-terminal?
<Xfiles> yep
<Xfiles> totally scatty
<Xfiles> maybe engineers were drinking when coding
<Xfiles> GridCube, it runs with lxterm !
<Xfiles> echo "export TERM=xterm" | sudo tee /etc/profile.d/set_term.sh && source /etc/profile
<GridCube> jajaja
<GridCube> XD
<Xfiles> i think i've upgraded xfce4 term
<Xfiles> and wit the update version when you do the stuff above it runs
<Xfiles> see you back on irrsi
#xubuntu 2011-09-03
<mattyfdg> who here loves pusy
<well_laid_lawn> I like good spelling
<Xfiles> moi aussi
<Xfiles> oops english only
<MetaCosm> Hmph, I been googling a bit -- anyone have a line on problems with nm-applet on x64
<chuckles> i am trying to install xbuntu, but when i make a live usb then boot to it, all i get is a black screen with a cursor flashing, this occurs on my asus eee pc 1015 pem and i get the same thing on an old dell inspiron 1150
<chuckles> can anyone help?
<moylan> what software are you using to make the boot usb?
<chuckles> i tried unetbootin
<chuckles> and linux live usb creator
<moylan> one problem i found was that if the usb drive wasn't formatted correctly it wouldn't boot.
<chuckles> i formatted it to fat 32
<chuckles> the computer sees it fine, but it won't boot at all
<moylan> sounds like the problem i had.  i cheated and just formatted it different formats on a windows system till unetbootin writing the image worked again.
<moylan> also you have made sure the bios will allow boot from usb?
<chuckles> yep, i set both computers i tried to boot from usb, and there have been others who have put ubuntu onto the asus 1015pem
<chuckles> i am pretty eager to try ubuntu, never tried a linux distro before, but man, this is really frustrating
<moylan> installing linux used to be the hardest thing.  now i find it easier than installing windows.  that doesn't help you right now though.  still thinking...
<lighta> did you tryed with lio ?
<lighta> is it the good name let me check
<chuckles> what is lio?
<lighta> yeah I alway had issue with unetbotin too so it's on my black list now !
<lighta> like usb creaot
<lighta> oups usb creator*
<chuckles> i tried lili usb creator
<moylan> what os is currently on the machines?
<chuckles> same result
<lighta> ah lilo
<lighta> ye I remenber was 4 letter
<chuckles> dell has xp, asus has windows 7 starter
<lighta> like most computer :(
<chuckles> yeah, would like to find a better alternative, and when i read how you could try distros without installing them that seemed ideal
<chuckles> except i can't get em to boot lol
<lighta> oh ? well let me found lilo for you
<lighta> what did u try already again ? usb creator and unetbootin ?
<lighta> oh did they change name ?
<lighta> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<chuckles> usb creator didn't work at all for me, (the one that came packaged with ubuntu 11.04) i tried unetbootin
<chuckles> and linux live usb creator'
<chuckles> currently trying a different usb drive that my friend just gave me
<lighta> ah yeah I had this issue too
<chuckles> any known issues with kingston usb drives
<lighta> my usb drive had an error, but hopefully was discovered when I did checksum
<chuckles> well i did checksum on my downloaded image and it was good
<lighta> ok well then
<lighta> hmm let see if I can found annother usb installer
<chuckles> hey cool, it worked, i guess the problem was my flash drive
<chuckles> damn, just bought that thing
<lighta> ah
<lighta> I think you're in right to complain then
<chuckles> yeah, think i will take it back to fry's
<lighta> fry ??
<chuckles> fry's is a big electronics store on the west coast of the us
<lighta> hey hmm by any chance are you familiar with svn with apache ssl ?
<Dice-Man> hello
<lighta> hi
<Dice-Man> i'm actually connected to an ssh server
<chuckles> nope, not me
<Dice-Man> how to download a file from it ?
<lighta> you want the command line ?
<Dice-Man> scp breaks my teeth
<Dice-Man> yes
<Dice-Man> the server is in LAN
<Dice-Man> the server turns under xubuntu :]
<lighta> doesn't matter let me just try before gave it to you sometime I write wrong so
<chuckles> thanks for all your help lighta, gonna play with my new os now
<lighta> you welcom I didn't help much =)
<Dice-Man> lighta: it's like a long long long cmd
<lighta> oh well Dice-Man than I'll suggest you use an ftp client and use sftp option
<lighta> that what I do mostly =)
<lighta> or you use rsync but you should have configure that
<lighta> don't you have a ftp client ?
<knome> or use sshfs to mount the remote
<Dice-Man> well ok
<lighta> yeah something easier like that
<Dice-Man> yay !
<Dice-Man> it runs with fillezilla
<Dice-Man> hum the client is under gnome :)
<lighta> ah yeah that what I used too =)
<lighta> hmm if it's under gnome you could simply add the server as a drive too, but I prefer filezilla imo
<lighta> my computer was kinda slow...
<Dice-Man> well
<Dice-Man> if i want to add a different user to connect to my server
<Dice-Man> i need to create an account on the server ??
<Dice-Man> adduser !
<lighta> hmm that depend what the goal
<lighta> but yes you can always add a system user to acces it
<lighta> but if it's only for ftp or something like that you may wanna take a look at virtual user using a file or db to set users
<Dice-Man> yeah
<Dice-Man> the goal is to have a different user to connect with filezilla
<Dice-Man> instead of connecting me with root login
<lighta> so it's like an ftp right ?
<lighta> or you should do command on server too ?
<lighta> you still can do your first idea and create users, idk if you can chroot them, must take a look at config file
<Dice-Man> yep
<Dice-Man> i'm happy to success in ssh stuff
<lighta> =)
<Dice-Man> i never experienced that with a true lan
<lighta> hmm you did over web no ?
<Dice-Man> not again
<lighta> ah ok, well just the same
<Dice-Man> i think i'll do that later
<lighta> well I think not have many pc here :(
<Dice-Man> i can let a computer switched on everyday in my current location
<Dice-Man> *i cannpt
<Dice-Man> cannot
<lighta> that mean 7 pc ??
<Dice-Man> it means electricity is expensive XD
<lighta> hey guys can no one give a quite look about my apache config, I really not see what wrong about my svn. I followed that guide method 3 : http://queens.db.toronto.edu/~nilesh/linux/subversion-howto/
<lighta> ahhhh yeah Dice-Man could mean that too xd
<keron> hello
<keron> someone can help me?
<keron> im new with ubuntu
<knome> !ask | keron
<ubottu> keron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keron> i installing ubuntu 10.04, then i go to hardware driver, then i click activate for nvidia graphics driver, it downloads and succesfully installed the driver, then i restart and i show the blank screen
<keron> i saw the blank screen
<Shirakawasuna> keron: does ctrl+alt+f2 show you a terminal?
<Shirakawasuna> keron: I assume this issue arose because nvidia (the driver) doesn't like your computer
<keron> so waht the solution for the driver?
<Shirakawasuna> keron: disable it
<Shirakawasuna> keron: also, why are you using 10.04 and not 11.04?
<keron> i already have dfownload the old version
<keron> not yet the latest version
<keron> how to disable it?
<keron> i have go to boot menu > recovery mode, it doesnt appear anything
<Shirakawasuna> keron: if you can ctrl+alt+f2, you can remove it using the apt stuff (sudo apt-get uninstall nvidia-common, maybe?)
<Shirakawasuna> keron: but really, you should try 11.04 first
<Shirakawasuna> keron: it has a better chance of just working
<Shirakawasuna> it might take less time to download 11.04 than diagnose the problem
<keron> o
<keron> can u help about wine?
<Shirakawasuna> maybe :)
<keron> wine
<keron> so ican run windows application on ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> whoops, forgot they were here
<jarnos> Is there an alternative way to start new session from existing Xfce session than xscreensaver's "new login"?
<Fudge> any accessibility guys in here
<Fudge> 01.04 is lts though
<Fudge> 10.04
<Sysi> pop a question if you have one and somebody maybe ansvers it
<Fudge> what else can i export to make things work better like thunar etc, it works with orca in gnome. export GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge
<jarnos> Is suckless-tools automatically installed in xubuntu?
<jarnos> It is automatically installed in my system, but I don't know how.
<jarnos> Maybe recommended by some xfce4-package?
<incorrect> hi, how can i get the xscreen saver to use the nice gtk login form rather than the historic one with the flame
<doaN> Hi there
<andantino> hello
<doaN> I recently decided to change from Ubuntu 11.04 to Xubuntu 11.04, installation was fine then I reboot and i a grub error telling me "no such device : uuid"
<doaN> i have a grub error...***
<andantino> hm
<doaN> I searched on google, found some solutions but nothings work
<andantino> i have never had that problem, i  just installed xubuntu this morning myself
<andantino> have you tried reinstalling?
<doaN> I installed on pc friend yesterday, works fine
<doaN> i m dualbooting with win7
<andantino> ok
<doaN> yes 2 times
<andantino> and the same thing happens?
<andantino> hmmm
<doaN> zap
<doaN> yap*
<doaN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681209/
<doaN> my grub.cfg
<andantino> im fairly new to linux in general, so im not the best guy to ask
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<charlie-tca> Works after installin Xubuntu , too
<andantino> any idea what could have caused his problem
<charlie-tca> andantino: what problem?
<andantino> oh the guy with the grub problem
<charlie-tca> windows
<charlie-tca> it makes it very hard to overwrite the mbr
<andantino> i have never had any problems with it
<andantino> oh well
<InfoLoco> Hello, I need some help please.
<InfoLoco> I'm working with Xubuntu. I would like to include X11NVCserver when the system boots ...
<InfoLoco> It is very complex for me, because it's my first time working with XFCE
<Sysi> you want to run it when you login?
<InfoLoco> yes if is posible
<Sysi> settings → sessions and startup → autostart
<InfoLoco> I'm sorry but I don't have  sessions and startup can I Intall it?
<Qronus> hello, one short question: i would like the desktop to show the contents of my home dir, ~, rather than ~/Desktop; how do I do it?
<TheSheep> Qronus: that's quite easy actually, but probably a bad idea
<TheSheep> Qronus: there is that file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<ElderDryas> InfoLoco: Settings->Settings Manager->Session and Startup->Application Autostart...
<InfoLoco> Im Sorry for my expression.... Woooohoooo!
<Qronus> thaks, thesheep; i have always had such configuration in another machines i use and I am installing xubuntu on a new one... uniformity, that's why. Thanks again!
<InfoLoco> Thks A lot
<mikodo> From above: Just for the record; Tried using Brasero to burn an .iso from DVD, could not get it to do it, so could not test to see if I could play an .iso of a biniary file in XFCE 4.8 with Mplayer or VLC.
<mikodo> Anyone know any N00bish guides for using Window Manager apps in WMdock?
<mikodo> Anyone know any N00bish guides for using Window Manager apps in WMdock? Edit: should have read Window Maker not Window Mangager.
<art> hi all-I need to learn how to shut down xubuntu without being able to see the screen. I want an orderly shutdown, not just a forced shutdown/
<Unit193> You could always run sudo poweroff
<art> does that shut down by doing a normal power off???
<Unit193> Depending on what you mean by that, yes
<art> and, how do I envoke the terminal from the kb?
<Unit193> CTRL+ALT+F1
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<art> ok, ty to you all-will try.
<Unit193> Alright, you will need to login first though
<Unit193> I use ssh to login if there is a screen problem
<art> understand the login in via the terminal!!!
<art> will give it a go-again, thanks.
<art> and, hi to n2diy, de ky1k.
<art> im new to IRC and to xubuntu-my Dell laptop has the dreaded black screen video issue, so there will be times when I need to close down the computer without being able to see the screen.
<Unit193> When you switch, it's going to ask for your usernaem and password
<art> in ubuntu/gnome, I used windows key + S, then the down arrow to get to the shutdown command....but it doesn't work in xubuntu/xfce
<Unit193> If you switch to it now, you can see it. You can always switch back to here
<art> yes, I understand about needing to log in and password.....
<Unit193> You can add a shortcut for it in Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Sysi> art: you could bind hotkey for xfce4-session-logout, press that combo and right arrow two times
<art> I tried it, I can go into terminal and out of terminal to graphics.....but can't test the shutdown while maintaining the irc connection.
<Unit193> art: Take a look at what Sysi said, it's an easy way
<art> I don't understand about adding shortcut-----am to new.
<Sysi> settings manager → keyboard → keyboard shortcuts, command is xfce4-session-logout
<art> how do I bind a hotkey?? That's way beyond my understanding.
<Sysi> go to that dialog, give command (press enter) and press keys you want
<art> ok, I'm going to log this session and try to shut down using the terminal....I shall return...I hope...agn, ty to all.
<art> it worked, thanks to sysi and unit193.
<Unit193> Great!
<art> there's a problem however....I don't want to share the administrative password with my daughter-
<art> So I need to create a shortcut so that an administrative password is not needed.
<art> Im trying to create a shortcut now-but the process is new to me-never saw that screen before::>
<Unit193> art: You'll still need to login to a valid user, but type this in terminal and read it   man sudoers
<mikodo> Well, I have been told that the Windows Maker project has been dead for 5 years now. I won't be pursing it at present.
<art> I found the setup for the shortcut generator, and I named a new shortcut (shutdown), but not sure what to do from there.
<art> menu>settings>settings menu>keyboard>open application shortcut>click 'add'>type name-I used 'shutdown'....but how to proceed from that point?
<BlueEagle> art: Did you try CTRL+ALT+F1 for the text console?
<art> no, didn't know how to proceed.
<xrdodrx> hi
<xrdodrx> i just built a desktop computer that will run xubuntu
<xrdodrx> everything seems to work, but as soon as i get past "Install xubuntu"
<xrdodrx> on the alternate installer
<xrdodrx> I have no keyboard
<xrdodrx> My keyboard is USB, it works in BIOS and before I get past the xubuntu splash
#xubuntu 2011-09-04
<jbrouhard> xrdodrx,  I'm assuming your keyboard worked on the live CD ?
<xrdodrx> jbrouhard, indeed it did, i would have preferred console but i'm sure an i5 and 4GB of RAM were plenty for the graphical install :)
<jbrouhard> rofl
<jbrouhard> Does the keyboard work, at all, in console mode ?
<xrdodrx> right before i get to the debian-installer
<xrdodrx> it works at the boot menu
<xrdodrx> but not past
<jbrouhard> Mouse works tho?
<xrdodrx> yup
<jbrouhard> the hell
<xrdodrx> first computer i ever built lol
<jbrouhard> Try plugging it into a different USB port
<xrdodrx> i was nervous enough, flipped when the keyboard wasn't working :P
<jbrouhard> I'd check BIOS tho.. Just cause keyboard works in bios doesn't mean it'll work in the OS.  Be sure that you have USB settings set up properly
<xrdodrx> but jbrouhard
<jbrouhard> one way to tell if the keyboard's working is to hit the number lock button :)
<xrdodrx> it worked on the boot menu
<xrdodrx> install xubuntu/ check disk for errors / memtest, etc
<jbrouhard> Yeah.. you said that.
<xrdodrx> i tried everything in BIOS i could think of
<xrdodrx> :(
<jbrouhard> hmm
<jbrouhard> Try a different USB port just to see what happens
<jbrouhard> if the numberlock indicator come son when you push the button it *SHOULD* be working
<xrdodrx> it already installed but i'll give it a whirl soon :)
<xrdodrx> i didn't even think of that
<jbrouhard> :-)
<xrdodrx> jbrouhard, i built this compy with xubuntu in mind, actually :D
<jbrouhard> it's a good way to tell if the keyboard is "working" in terms of getting a signal from the computer
<jbrouhard> hehe
<jbrouhard> *ANY* computer can run Xubuntu
<jbrouhard> period
<xrdodrx> true
<xrdodrx> but i've been completely free as in freedom at home since 2006 :)
<jbrouhard> good for ya ;)
<xrdodrx> i'll try that usb thing, i alsoo found a very similar bug against debian-installer
<xrdodrx> i'm not sure how old the version in xubuntu is
<xrdodrx> but i'll definitely report whatever i find to launchpad
<jbrouhard> Which version of Xubuntu did you install?
<jbrouhard> latest is 11.04
<xrdodrx> 11.04, amd64
<jbrouhard> Same version as mine then
<Dice-Man> hi guys
<Dice-Man> (and girl if any)
<Dice-Man> how to change my ssh server motd ?
<Dice-Man> i've edited /etc/motd but the file mysteriously become the same as it was by default
<Dice-Man> i'm running under xubuntu 10.10
<GridCube> Dice-Man, try asking on #openssh
<Unit193> Dice-Man: Check things in /etc/update-motd.d and chmod -x the ones you don't want
<Dice-Man> Unit193: great thank man !
<Unit193> Dice-Man: Sure! I take it that's exactly what you wanted? Or something else too?
<Dice-Man> Unit193: yes exactly
<Dice-Man> Unit193: i struggled hard to make a good bash script
<Dice-Man> but it's ok now :)
<Unit193> Heh, I love mine too :D
<Dice-Man> moreover most of ascii art are not adapted to terminal
<Dice-Man> you launch the script and it prints ugly text but i've found nice ones
<Dice-Man> Unit193: ping ?
<art_> =====================
<art_> ;pho;i
<Unit193> Yes?
<Dice-Man> Unit193: where is xubuntu's task manager ?
<Dice-Man> too lazy to google i shal go to bed soon
<Dice-Man> *shall
<Unit193> Menu > System
<raevol> anyone gotten the banshee appindicator to work in xubuntu?
<raevol> nevermind the indicator applet removes my menus on all my windows, not going to use it
<Dice-Man> dammn
<Dice-Man> xubuntu mess with the cmd quotas
<Dice-Man> quotacheck -vagum
<csenger41> hy everyone :)
<csenger41> someone pls help me how can i install global menu on xubuntu 11.04?
<csenger41> is there anyone here?
<knobydobs> hello
<knobydobs1> my windows in my default user have no escape buttons and you cannot move the windows either. most of the time there is a X an the mouse or no mouse at all. how do i fix this. all is fine in the root user
<madnick> You can --replace xfwm
<madnick> Let me look for the entire command :)
<knobydobs1> how
<knobydobs1> ohh
<madnick> xfwm4 --replace
<knobydobs1> thanks
<madnick> However, you need to save the session probably, you can easily do that by logging out and make sure "save this session" is marked
<knobydobs1> the screen flashed a couple of times and now the terminal has gone weird
<madnick> Oh, you should probably not have done this in tty7
<madnick> Sorry, I have not been sleeping for over 30 hours :)
<knobydobs> thanks madnick but now when i log in the keyboard does not work
<madnick> wierd
<knobydobs> well it works once or twice but i cannot type into terminal
<knobydobs> i have an idea
<madnick> No text at all?
<knobydobs> if i boot into recovery mode the keyboard works
<knobydobs> but nothing in a user session
<madnick> Likley the session somehow got mixed up and stuff isnt starting properly, there is a simple way of fixing that, but I do not have the link
<madnick> !session
<ubottu> To clear your session, go to Settings > Settings Manager > Session and Startup (tab Session), quit any programs you don't want to open and click "Save Session". The next time you log out, uncheck the "Save session for future logins" -checkbox from the quit menu.
<knobydobs> ok
<madnick> Hm
<madnick> !xfwm
<knobydobs> ok thankyou
<madnick> There is acctually a FAQ somewhere, with session problematics on it, but I cannot find it
<knobydobs> hello
<knobydobs> again
<knobydobs> thanyou madnick all is now well
<madnick> glad to hear that :)
<knobydobs> 1 thing
<knobydobs> when i boot up i get error:hd0 out of disk
<knobydobs> what is it and can i fix it
<madnick> Sorry, I don't know
<knobydobs> its ok
<knobydobs> when i find a way to get on to inernet i will look up
<knobydobs> its a grub error
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> in the panel Window Buttons isnt working good
<Arpad2> when I click on the pannel to the application button the app doesnt appear on the screenû
<Dice-Man> hey guys
<Dice-Man> how install disk quotas for my ssh server ?
<Sysi> that's more of #ubuntu-server business
<Sysi> you could check if ubuntu server documentation has something about it
<Dice-Man> well
<Dice-Man> i'm running it under xubuntu desktop version
<Dice-Man> i hope they won't laugh at me
<GridCube> why would they, desktop have not much to do whit what you do whit your computer, and they shouldnt interfere whit your work Dice-Man
<Sysi> you won't be laughed at on ubuntu channels
<Dice-Man> err okay
<Dice-Man> thanks
<Sysi> (you're also not first to run xfce on server)
<oso1> I come from ubuntu but my computer is old and decided to install xubuntu e compiz but nothing works and works made ​​jelly windows without window frames Depue many tutorials and thousands of things to install compiz and emerald of anything, the question is that I like and I xfmw4 have it with compiz effects due
<oso1> anyone can help me
<Mito125> hi
<GridCube> !hello
<oso1> estoy aqui
<Mito125> hi, I installed a minimal version of ubuntu, after installation, i wrote in shell apt-get install xorg xfce4, i started X with startx command and in shell i wrote apt-get install xubuntu-default-settings... After restart, I'm block at gdm login...
<GridCube> Mito125, thats not how you should install xubuntu
<Mito125> How should I install xubuntu???
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Mito125> xubuntu-desktop have more packages that i don't want...For example firefox...
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> Mito125, use --no-recomends
<GridCube> --no-install-recomends
<GridCube> --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> there >sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> that should not install all that stuff
<Mito125> I'm trying... two minute...
<GridCube> :D
<Mito125> thanks for now :)
<GridCube> :D
<Mito125> sorry for my english, i'm italian... Now I do a restart...
<Mito125> It don't work... it stopped in the same point
<GridCube> :/
<Mito125> eheheehe
<GridCube> you fixed it?
<Mito125> no
<GridCube> so whats your problem then?
<Mito125> I'm block at gdm login. if I login, gdm hide it and reshown
<charlie-tca> It does it because you don't have enough of the required apps installed to make Xfce work
<Mito125> What can I do?
<charlie-tca> I would say either install xubuntu, or, if it is too much for the computer, install Lubuntu intead.
<GridCube> id recommend you to install a plain xubuntu distro from scratch
<GridCube> maybe whit the free software option enabled
<charlie-tca> If you are running something you designed yourself, we won't be able to help you with it
<Mito125> ok thank u... bye
<charlie-tca> We can't really help someone that decides they only want half of what is needed
<pauld> I'm using xubuntu 11.04 and I'm having some ui problems.  There are not minimize/maximize/close buttons on the windows, I cannot alt-tab to switch apps, I cannot use the terminal when any other application is open as the keyboard won't focus there, when I choose reboot or shutdown it only logs me out.  What should I check to try to fix this?
<tMH-> re *
<tMH-> ppl, I just installed xubuntu on my 3rd computer from the 90s but the system won't load - showing 3/4 of screen with 'loading [ok]' and then stops. I suppose it is ACPI stuff (which bothered me on my 2nd PC with Ubuntu) - so the question - how do I change boot settings to disable ACPI usage?
<SaaMmY> w
<tMH-> should I boot from CD again and then edit some file on installed hdd?
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<SaaMmY> w
<tMH-> seammy: it's ok for your IQ level.
<SaaMmY> ok
<tMH-> keep trying.
<SaaMmY> sorry I have little problem
<Unit193> SaaMmY: There should be something like other options at the bottom of the CD menu, that's where you disable it
<tMH-> unit193: is your answer for me or really for saammy?;)
<Unit193> tMH-: Oh, yeah. You
<tMH-> Unit193 - ok, I got it. I think I should load from installation CD in live mode and then modify boot load parameters. just one small Q: - if there is NO GRUB(2) menu appearance - does it mean that GRUB(2) is not installed at all?
<tMH-> and if it is - what file on installed hdd should I modify to disable ACPI at all ?
<Pici> Just hold down shift when you boot and you will see the grub prompt.
<tMH-> aha!
<Pici> Press e to edit and you can change paramters there.
<tMH-> pici: I see!
<Unit193> tMH-: Installed system? My bad
<tMH-> thanks A LOT!
<Pici> np
<tMH-> Unit193 - yeah
<tMH-> ACPI fscking again, fsck it.
<Unit193> Wow I'm tired...
 * tMH- is gone. Away after 10 minutes of inactivity [Since: 09/04/11 21:56:24 MSK]
<tMH-> ok, it seems now passing through the stuff but won't load GUI...
<tMH-> I understand it's an _old_ nvidia Vanta with 8mb ram
<tMH-> but the xubuntu liveCD works nice with it
<tMH-> what should I do to make GUI appear from installed hdd?
#xubuntu 2012-08-27
<knome> wirelessless, i got to go to sleep - good luck with the installation and getting the wireless to work :)
<unheeding> knome: you use xfce?
<wirelessless> knome:  Thanks again for everything.!!!
<unheeding> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lighta> !lxde
<Troy^> what is the best way to add launchers or things to the menu button
<Troy^> like i have two .jar files that i execute and would like easy access to.
<oldmanstan2> for about 2 days now my machine hangs every few seconds for about 1 second while typing, anyone have any thoughts or ideas? i thought it was from the google-talk (hangouts) plugin, but i did a fresh OS install (xubuntu 12.04) and same problem still
<oldmanstan2> ^ took forever to type that :-(
<Atlas> How is Xubuntu pronounced?
<Atlas> ..Okay then.
<CellTech> Can someone please tell me why my computer has auto logged out on me 3 times today?
<KombuchaKip> CellTech: Good question. I actually had that happen to me too recently.
<KombuchaKip> CellTech: My guess is X or the login manager might be crashing and I would check a log to see why, but not sure which one in /var/log/
<CellTech> I'l check that out. Thanks
<Vlad239> Soo, how do I change back to Vista?
<grizlo42> how do i turn up the screen brightness
<grizlo42> the keys on my keyboard aren't working
<Marzata> no brightness applet?
<grizlo42> erm wut?
<grizlo42> apparently not
<grizlo42> at least no panel or anything brightness related on windows+r search
<grizlo42> ls
<grizlo42> no that didn't work
<Slendertron> Hello
<Slendertron> I'm having a problem install Xubuntu 12.10 Alpha 3
<Slendertron> *installing
<Slendertron> When it comes to copying files
<Slendertron> About 2/5 of the way through, the whole installer just freezes.
<Slendertron> Then shortly afterwards tells me there was an error, then [Errno 5]Input/output error
<Slendertron> I know that the disc I'm using works fine
<Slendertron> So... any ideas?
<kavi_> This Configuration Possible or not ?   1St server have a 4 core , next server have a 4 core and these 2 combine to another server its also 8 core its possible in ubuntu Server
<kavi_> Hi  to all
<kavi_> Please Clarify my doubht
<TheSheep> kavi_: "combine"?
<kavi_> yes
<TheSheep> kavi_: what do you mean?
<knome> i believe this is a question for #ubuntu-server anyway
<knome> or maybe a loco channel
<kavi_> main Server have 8 core sir, these split to 2 server's..similar 1 server have 4 core another one have a 4 core sir
<knome> kavi_, what's your primary language?
<kavi_> Tamil
<knome> kavi_, try #ubuntu-in
<KAVI> This Configuration Possible or not ?   1St server have a 4 core , next server have a 4 core and these 2 combine to another server its also 8 core its possible in ubuntu Server
<KAVI> Mathmatical functions  in cloud Computing
<knome> KAVI, we don't know; try to ask #ubuntu-server
<well_laid_lawn> is that a question about clusters?
<well_laid_lawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cluster
<kavi_> This Configuration Possible or not ?   1St server have a 4 core , next server have a 4 core and these 2 combine to another server its also 8 core its possible in ubuntu Server
<kavi_> Its similar to mathmatical functions
<kavi_> Please anybody help me
<knome> kavi_, please ask #ubuntu-server. if you don't stop asking, i will have to remove you.
<disastere3d> hi all
<disastere3d> yesterday installed 12.04 sucessfully, byt today when i started the pc it frozed at verifyin dmi pool data...cant do anything
<disastere3d> safe mode doesnt start w shift
<disastere3d> pls help!"
<disastere3d> please somebody!
<disastere3d> shoulo i reinstall it again from live usb?
<TheSheep>  isn't "verifying dmi pool data" still part of BIOS, not the operating system?
<TheSheep> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000474.htm
<disastere3d> well last nigh was everythin OK
<disastere3d> never had this problem before
<disastere3d> I havent messed with HDD options in bios..only boot seq so to be able to load from usb
<disastere3d> I will check....again..
<quazimodo> guys
<uberamd> word
<TheSheep> doood
<uberamd> has anyone tried GW2 in wine?
<quazimodo> why doesnt .xinitrc or .xsession run when I log in?
<quazimodo> is it a lightdm thing
<quazimodo> or an xfce thing
<TheSheep> uberamd: try #wine maybe
<Pici> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<quazimodo> anyone?
<uberamd> quaz, somehting like: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77191/how-can-i-use-lightdm-for-user-defined-sessions
<uberamd> Do any of you fine folks know of a way to do display all windows as a grid, much like OS X does it?
<uberamd> I find that having 10 terminal windows and 5 browsers open makes alt-tabbing a tedious affair
<holstein> uberamd: i use virtual workspaces in both.. even in OSX.. do you have a screenshot of what you are going fot?
<holstein> for*
<uberamd> essentially just this: http://blog.grapii.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/mac-osx-expose.jpg
<uberamd> i know it was possible with compiz in Ubuntu, but I haven't touched compiz in a while
<holstein> uberamd: there was an expose in compiz that i used.. i dont consider it worth the hassle in XFCE
<uberamd> holstein: Same here, I'm trying to stay away from Compiz and all the crap it brings with it.
<mips1911> uberamd, there is a utility that functions similar to expose. I had it installed a long time ago on my laptop which has minimal space but I can't remember it's name. Worked well,
<holstein> you can look into other compositing.. http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/17196/cairo-compositing-manager030-and-expose/ for example
<holstein> mips1911: with cario? that was all i had seen in a quick search
<mips1911> holstein not sure as I can't remember
<holstein> mips1911: me either.. i just briefly tried cario, and decided it wasnt worth the hassle either, though quite nice
<uberamd> I'll do some digging into that, thanks for the info guys :)
<mips1911> holstein, I had it on my old arch install
<lucetto> hi everybody, i'm neewbie. i need help 'cause i cante rotate upside down my monitor. In visualization options window it appear rotation button but nothing appear when i click on it. i can change resolution and frequency but not rotation. i've tried xandr command on shell but nothing. o u maybe have some suggenstions??? thanks
<mips1911> Just found it, was called Skippy
<mips1911> uberamd it was called Skippy and I used it with openbox
<uberamd> mips1911: thanks! I'll look into that
<mips1911> uberamd also have a look for Expocity
<mips1911> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Expocity
<mips1911> anybody know why I can't see wbar when I launch it from cli?
<holstein> mips1911: i used to start xbar, and it would say something about "super bar present" ? i would look for the errors and see what they mean
<mips1911> holstein, thx but I found a newer 2.3 version on the google code site that works but how do I configure this thing as I can't find wbar-config
<holstein> mips1911: mabye the new version doesnt support it?...
<mips1911> holstein, well I could not find it for the 1.3.3 version from the repos either.
<holstein> i think i just edited a config file... i stopped using "bars" when i started using kupfer (after liking gnome-do)
<uberamd> Anyone know of a way to force an alt-tab for apps that seem to capture the cursor/keyboard?
<uberamd> I can do an Alt-F9 but I don't really want to hide the window just to make it lose focus
<holstein> uberamd: other than clicking on them?
<TheSheep> uberamd: alt+ctrl+grey *
<uberamd> this is a game, so i can't move the mouse from my primary display to the second display
<holstein> can you specify something inside the game?
<uberamd> holstein: I can in Windows and OS X. Its called "Exclusive Mode", turning that off allows the game to alt-tab but remain on the screen. In Linux there is no such option :-/
<uberamd> I've been doing Alt-F9 but it makes it so I can't see whats going on in game while interacting with my other windows which is a bit of a pain
<holstein> maybe you need a gaming keyboard profile?
<TheSheep> uberamd: alt+ctrl+grey * should release the mouse cursor
<uberamd> TheSheep: Pardon my noobness, whats "grey"
<TheSheep> uberamd: it's a color
<TheSheep> you have a normal '*' key, and a grey one on your keyboard
<holstein> im not sure i understand what that means either TheSheep ... is that a function key?
<uberamd> ah, my keyboard is all one color so that explains how I missed the meaning
<TheSheep> holstein: no, it's a grey key with a '*' printed on it
<uberamd> I'll give that a shot when I can, cheers
<TheSheep> uberamd: the grey one is the one on the numpad
<uberamd> TheSheep: Thanks :)
<TheSheep> if you have a broken keyboard :P
<uberamd> Apple keyboard so yeah, broken ;)
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> my condolences
<uberamd> I can thank my employer for that one. Worst $60 ever spent
<TheSheep> ayup
<uberamd> They also got me a retina macbook pro which is awesome, but Linux support is lacking
<uberamd> Though I'm running xubuntu in a VM spanned across two displays and I can't even tell it isn't native which is nice
<TheSheep> I tried that, but in the end, when my ssd drive died, I just installed xubuntu over the macosx
<TheSheep> and had a 30% boost in productivity since
<TheSheep> and 80% boost in happiness
<uberamd> you can't put a value on the boost in happiness, thats for sure
<xubuntu963> please can you help me ????
<knome> !ask | xubuntu963
<ubottu> xubuntu963: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu963> ok how can i have a language tool bar like the one in windows and Ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu963: do you have a screenshot?
<TheSheep> xubuntu963: just add one to the panel
<FounderOf420> not sure what you mean ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu963: right-click on the panel, select 'add to panel' and select it from the list
<vn> hi, I upgraded a Lucid box to precise (12.04.1) recently, but my system switched to chinese, I'm looking in locale config files...all en_CA like it should, but if I type locale, LANG and LANGAGE = zh_CN, how can I get rid of these chinese configs?
<equex> i am running xubuntu 10.04 in vmware (with addons) and i seem not to be able to get more than 1600x1200 resolution and that clips of the task bar. have to use 1440x1050 to see the whole desktop properly. i got the full 1920x1080 in regular ubuntu 10.04. i take it resolutions are controlled by xrandr now and not xorg.conf anymore, but can i change this ?
<knome> vn 'export LC_ALL=en_ca' ?
<vn> root@zzyzx:~# export LC_ALL=en_CA
<vn> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_CA): No such file or directory
<vn> same for ca
<knome> oh, right, en_CA.utf8 ?
<saschakb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<vn> did that one already saschakb
<Sysi> vn: select right locale in login window
<vn> export LC_ALL=en_CA.UTF-8 worked, but how do I flush the chinese? its still there and dont want it
<vn> ok im remote in console atm
<saschakb> hm, seems to be an ugly  bug ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/993968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993968 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Unwanted Chinese locale since 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vn> looks like that
<saschakb> vn: did you have english on you're system before upgrade (not only english-canada)? Reading some pages, it sounds like not having english on a system before upgading triggers this bug.
<vn> saschakb: afaik, I only had canadian english...
<saschakb> Well, try installing english, too, restart the machine - and I guess ... you're system should run normal again.
<vn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152668/i-cannot-set-my-system-back-to-english-from-chinese-language 2nd reply
<vn> that did it, but zh_CN is still there as LANGUAGE and LANG
<saschakb> vn: http://www.justskins.com/forums/changing-locale-91295.html  ... how about this?
<vn> ok, found out...I was as root when I was supposed to be as user to do that setup
<drc> Been rooted, hub :)
<vn> apparently its a bug from ubuntu..
<drc> Ubuntu doesn't want you be be root...sounds like a "feature".
<vn> right...I just hate to sudo all the time hehe
<holstein> sudo -s gets you a "root" shell
<vn> not -i?
<holstein> ive always used -s ..-i looks the same
 * holstein refers to man sudo
<vn> I think I used -s before but ran into some issues that -i fixed
<tech1> how can i run a program fullscreen from terminal?
<holstein> tech1: i use F11 to full screen the terminal
<tech1> no i mean run a program from the terminal fullscreen with a command.... like firefox FULLSCREEN
<drc> That would probably depend on the app.
<tech1> ahhhh... "xterm -fullscreen" did it.. but too much fullscreen..... it hid my menu bars and everything
<tech1> the app i want to run fullscreen is emacs
<tech1> but not hiding my menu bars... full screen as in wndow maximised so it aligns to the panels/menu bars at the edge
<holstein> i dont see -fullscreen or -geometry in -help
<holstein> running firefox -help
<drc> If no one here knows, try #emacs. They should.
<tech1> ok
<PeteHagor> hi
<PeteHagor> is there any french channel for xubuntu ?
<drc> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<PeteHagor> thx
<xubuntu803> I am experiencing an odd issue on two separate installations of Xubuntu 12.04. Thunar is extremely slow to load, and not just on the first load for the session either. I mean, it is slow to load all the time, each and every time I attempt to load it. Something simple like opening my home directory takes ages.
<xubuntu803> I have a desktop and laptop with a fresh Xubuntu installation, and they both suffer from the same issue. Both have non-encrypted home directories for now, and it did not correct the issue at all.
<drc> xubuntu803: Try un-installing gvfs-backend.
<drc> unless needed, of course.
<xubuntu803> Would would the repercussions of removing this package be?
<xubuntu803> Just the loss of connectivity among specific protocols?
<holstein> xubuntu803: temporarily not having it... you can put it back
<holstein> xubuntu803: might be worth checking for and applying upgrades before testing any further.. assuming you havent
<xubuntu803> E: Unable to locate package gvfs-backend
<drc> My guess, if you don't know, nothing...but see the entry in synaptic as to what exactly does.
<drc> opps...backendS...plural....sorry
<xubuntu803> That corrected the issue.
<drc> :)
<xubuntu803> it seems the only drawback is losing support for network shares and the like in Thunar, which isn't a huge deal.
<xubuntu803> So, it looks like this will be a solution that suits me.
<xubuntu803> Thanks for the help.
<drc>  /clear
<tech1> on the panel with menu buttons i can add program launchers, but i there a way to add a script launcher there or even a simple button which runs a command?
<troy__> /join #smuxi
<troy__> sorry
<knome> you know it's very much valued
<knome> eh
<knome> wrong window
<knome> but it is!
#xubuntu 2012-08-28
<psyduck69> I love icecream...
<Unit193> So do I.
<xubuntu137> hi, my cannon camera wont auto mount on my Xubuntu, what should i do?
<GridCube> !cannon
<bluesabre> !canon
<bluesabre> but ubottu
<rghvdberg> hi, my usb hdd won't automount after boot. how can i fix this ?
<Unit193> First check in Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Removable Drives, and if it already is, use fstab.
<rghvdberg> ok thnx Unit193
<Bonobo> hi guys!
<Bonobo> .. and galls..
<Bonobo> anyone there?
<TheSheep> !hi | Bonobo
<ubottu> Bonobo: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bonobo> Hi!! I'm kinda new on Linux stuff, and am about to install Xubuntu on an old machine of mine. I was just wondering if I can install it by making a virtual drive from the ISO image file of the installationdisk...
<TheSheep> Bonobo: no, because you have to reboot the computer to boot the new system
<TheSheep> Bonobo: but there was a way of installing xubuntu from an existing linux system
<TheSheep> !install | Bonobo
<ubottu> Bonobo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bonobo> ok.. but in a usb stick, will it do if I change the Bios settings to check my USB stick upon loading?
<TheSheep> yes
<Bonobo> great.. thanks a million for the answers, links, etc
<Starn> i'm in need of assistance on setting a local media server in xubuntu. (i've already setup remote access and couple of tiny servers and a minecraft server on it.) but this machine has a lot of resources and i have around 3.5tb of storage space. so essentially i'm wanting a cloud/media server a small one.
<Starn> i'm kind of wanting to avoid Apache. and also want it to work completely on my android phone. perferably via an app.
<Starn> also,  i honestly need a better way of remoting into xubuntu from windows other than stuff like Teamviewer even though i experience no lag with it. i still have the issue of it crashing in xubuntu, and i do not know how to make it auto start if such a crash happens.
<theGrgz> For *buntu ISO rematering purposes, would it matter if I'm chrooting from a non *buntu host distro?
<zedr> hello, I have a dependency problem when installing the package `libxslt1-dev`: libxslt1-dev : Depends: libxslt1.1 (= 1.1.26-8ubuntu1) but 1.1.26-8ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<TheSheep> zedr: you have added some repos with never versions of that library, but an older version is required by that package
<zedr> hmm
<zedr> it's strange, because I have only the default repos in my sources.list
<kelkundefor_> Hi ! Is there a french channel ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kelkundefor_> Thanks !
<tech1> how can i enable or disable anti aliasing for specific programs?
<TheSheep> tech1: not sure it's possible
<tech1> i need anti aliasing off in text editors or it is too blurry to read...... but with it off, some websites on chrome look terrible and also text in my windows/gui looks terrible
<tech1> and yes i have tweaked the hinting options
<tech1> there must be a way to choose which apps have it...
<PaperNick> hello
<PaperNick> I have a suggestion
<PaperNick> Who can I write to ?
<GridCube> !mailist
<bazhang> !brainstorm | PaperNick
<ubottu> PaperNick: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<PaperNick> ok thx
<PaperNick> :)
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<PaperNick> thanks you I searched a lot, but I just came to this irc channel ^^
<bazhang> np
<GridCube> if its a dedicated to xubuntu suggestion you can go to the lists first
<PaperNick> on this link ?  http://lists.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> PaperNick, http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<ztxgpsman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ztxgpsman> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ztxgpsman> !list
<ubottu> ztxgpsman: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> ztxgpsman, /msg ubottu
<ztxgpsman> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<PaperNick> I'm sorry I was just looking someone to ask where can I write for ideas...
<bazhang> ztxgpsman, please
<ztxgpsman> bazhang, sri cut.paste error duh
<GridCube> :) PaperNick sure
<GridCube> share them on the mailing list as the contribute page suggest you to :)
<GridCube> PaperNick, those bot calls wherent meant for you :P
<PaperNick> I'm now on the xubuntu link - http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ How can I write for a suggestion without joining any team. And it's my second time on freenode. I thought it was some sort of admin, not bot :D
<GridCube> PaperNick, you can join freely to the mailing lists
<PaperNick> How it works ? I mean what do I do after I join... Can I write directly ?
<GridCube> or you can send a mail to xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<PaperNick> oh thank you E-Mail is perfect
<PaperNick> :)
<GridCube> yes, you send a mail to that adress and all the people on the list recieve it
<PaperNick> Thanks again :)
<GridCube> if you join the ml you will get any answer not directly send to you aswel
<GridCube> people will answer to the mailing list, not to you, thats why you need to join :)
<PaperNick> Ahh, now I see the difference :)
<kerax> hi all!
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kerax> i would like to ask your help: i have a pc with en e5300 cpu, 2 gb ram. how would xubuntu run on this config?
<kerax> should i try lubuntu instead of xubuntu? (i'm a newbie... :))
<holstein> kerax: you can try xubuntu live and see how the hardware support will be..
<Unit193> 2G ram should be fine, but I don't personally know the CPU.
<Unit193> SHould work well though, and above.
<kerax> okay, thanks for the advice. now i'm testing ubuntu, and learning the basics.
<GridCube> kerax, should work
<holstein> kerax: you can install XFCE in ubuntu... XFCE and/or LXDE... xubuntu = ubuntu + XFCE (basically)
<kerax> holstein: so i can "test" xubuntu/lubuntu by changing the GUI?
<holstein> kerax: sure, but that literally all the changes there are.. the GUI and some packages, and you arent "testing", you are just running xubuntu
<Unit193> Could try a LiveCD, see what you think.
<kerax> holstein: i see. and if i install, theoretically, xubuntu and lubuntu, can they exist at the same time?
<bazhang> kerax, yes, you can have as many -desktop's as you wish, though you need to change at the login window
<kerax> bazhang: okay. i'll give a try which fits me the best
<sandal2110> someone her who can help ?
<TheSheep> !hi| sandal2110
<ubottu> sandal2110: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sandal2110> did not find my old ubuntu cd to parttion my harddrive, so i did download the new one, has it gparted or similar programs, not finding anything ?
<TheSheep> it does have gparted
<TheSheep> under 'system'
<TheSheep> or you can start it from a terminal
<sandal2110> on the left side i have only system settings
<sandal2110> no icon that says system only
<sandal2110> hmmm found that terminal ist installad, but how to start it ^^
<sandal2110> found disk utility, can red info and remove it, but using, no chance ^^
<Unit193> sandal2110: Open the terminal, type    gksudo gparted
<sandal2110> thanks for the try to help, but where to find t oopen a terminal ?
<bazhang> control alt T
<Unit193> Menu > Accessories  or in the bottom panel.
<sandal2110> control alt t worked, and the command line opend gparted
<sandal2110> thanks thanks thank :)
<sandal2110> know just knowing how i used it 2 years ago hehe ^^ *search and testing*
<sandal2110> hmmmm gparted says that a new partition table can only be created when there are no active partitions, he wants me to deactivate it
<sandal2110> deaktivation with unmount safe ?
<sandal2110> *looking up in the help*
<sandal2110> got it, thanks to you all, have a nice day *boot new*
<bepebe> hello, i am having trouble loading a gui when first start xubuntu. I have to CTRL+ALT+F1, log in, and run startx as root to get a GUI. if I try CTRL+ALT+F7 i have nothing, any ideas ?
<holstein> bepebe: i would first look for and apply upgrades. then look for some helpful error messages...since you are getting to a desktop, i dont think this is graphics card driver related
<bepebe> holstein, the screen went black and stayed like it during an additional drivers install, which was for the gfx, so I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1, then rebooted
<holstein> bepebe: share what you feel is relavant.. you had a desktop.. installed a driver for your graphics, and now have no desktop?
<GridCube> bepebe, go to /etc/X11 and rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.back and reboot
<bepebe> holstein, yes clean install from 12.04.1 x86 cd. rebooted, connected to wireless, it detected additional drivers, asked to activate, so did, halfway through activating/install/downloading screen just sat on black for ages. eventually gave up and pressed ctrl+alt+f1
<holstein> bepebe: feel free and ask if you need help with GridCube 's suggestion
<bepebe> no xorg.conf file exist's ..
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> then the video drivers have nothing to do
<bepebe> i remember seeing a few times when trying to start it normally, couldn't write to a pipe or something along those lines. the GDM Login Manager/Windows appears briefly then a cursor just sits in top left
<GridCube> mmmm
<holstein> i would probably do my normal routine of testing the ram and hard drive...
<GridCube> xubuntu now uses lightdm, from a tty launch: sudo service lightdm start
<bepebe> it's a brand new system :(
<holstein> bepebe: sure.. and i would test to confirm everything is working properly
<bepebe> ok will do
<bepebe> thanks
<drc> bepebe: Can you say "Bell Curve"?  Some hardware hs to be on the lossing side of the curve.
<bepebe> It's a shame if that is the case, I wanted to run Linux on this netbook..
<drc> bepebe: The odds are against it being hardware, but it's good to rule out the obvious first.
 * drc knows, he's been bitten by the obvious-to-a-casual observer bug many time :(
<recon_lap> on the other hand, this blinking cursor instead of login seem to be happening quite a lot
<livingdaylight> greetings
<drc> Salutations
<livingdaylight> what are the dialogs called when I change volume for e.g.
<drc> Notifications?
<livingdaylight> after I'm done a ghost dialog remains long after I'm done adjusting volume and it sticks around as an obstruction - drives me crazy - can I change how quickly it stays visible?
<livingdaylight> notifications!
<livingdaylight> sounds right drc
<drc> Menu>Settings>SettingsManager>Notifications
<livingdaylight> Settings Editor?
<drc> I think the default is 10 seconds, I change mine to 3
<drc> not settings Editor
<drc> Settings Manager
<livingdaylight> ahh! right at the top
<drc> snake!
<livingdaylight> usually things are logically organized in linux - alphabetically
<livingdaylight> so, easy and I let it drive me crazy for weeks !
<livingdaylight> drc, thank you
<drc> np
<livingdaylight> you use xubuntu?
<drc> yes
<livingdaylight> I'm running Voyager presently
<drc> The spacecraft?  You're a LONG way from home.
<drc> URC lag must be hell :)
<livingdaylight> not clever enough to customize my own xubuntu, so, happy to use someone else's xubuntu customized .iso
<drc> Er..IRC
<livingdaylight> this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXwNF0VvRLQ
<xubuntu697> I've downloaded xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso . Can someone tell me if I can just copy that onto a flash drive, plug it into my HP Mini 1000 (which now has a Mac OS) and expect it to wipe out the existing OS and install xubuntu?
<recon_lap> gee, people really have no patience these days
<Stella4449> I've downloaded xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso . Can someone tell me if I can just copy that onto a flash drive, plug it into my HP Mini 1000 (which now has a Mac OS) and expect it to wipe out the existing OS and install xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Stella4449: no
<TheSheep> !install | Stella4449
<ubottu> Stella4449: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> Stella4449, ^^
<Stella4449> So this all works for xubuntu too?
<recon_lap> Stella4449: you'll need to burn the iso onto the flashdrive for it to work, and the alternate install will not install a GUI, so you'll only have the command line
<Stella4449> I love you folks... you know so much!
<GridCube> Stella4449, yes, ubuntu and xubuntu are pretty much the same, except the desktop we use
<Unit193> Alternate will install a GUI, just doesn't install using one.
<recon_lap> opps, good to know
<Stella4449> recon_lap: So what can I use instead of the alternate? Will the regular one be too big? I have 4 gb of space.
<Stella4449> And a gig of RAM
<Unit193> Do you have a bigger HDD you can put in there?
<Stella4449> Nope, fraid not.
<recon_lap> Stella4449: what type of machine are you installing on ?
<Stella4449> An HP Mini 1000 tablet/notebook
<Stella4449> That's why I wanted to use the x version
<Stella4449> It's not as robust but it has all I'd need
<recon_lap> looked it up, says it has a 60gb hdd?
<Stella4449> Yes and once the Mac OS goes away I should have that much.
<recon_lap> the 4gb is your flash drive? if so that plenty to load the ISO which is about 740mb when burned
<recon_lap> then use the flash drive to load ubuntu onto the HP Mini
<Stella4449> I've never installed any OS over another one, so that's why I'm so ignorant. The flash drive is 4 gb. I wasn't sure if it would immediately wipe out the Mac OS
<recon_lap> Stella4449: just burn the ISO onto the flashdrive, then you can boot from the Flashdrive
<recon_lap> Stella4449: when the flashdrive is working you can then install onto you HDD removing MacOS
<Stella4449> Cool! That was my original question. Didn't know if ISO was bootable. Thanks! I'll let you know what happens.
<Stella4449> I appreciate your help.
<recon_lap> Stella4449: you know how to burn a ISO, it's not the same as copying
<GridCube> >burn to flashdrive?
<GridCube> what?
<Stella4449> Oh, I didn't know. I'm running Windows 7 on a PC laptop. So I just use the Burn function instead of the Copy one?
<GridCube> you need to make a booteble usb drive, you do that using programs like unetbootin
<GridCube> or what ubottu said earlier:
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Stella4449> Oh... Okay, I'll go read the docs on that.  Right. Now I get it.  It's hell being a newbie!
<drc> Everyone was newbie at one time.
<recon_lap> GridCube: well, burn was the best word i could come up with :)
<GridCube> pretty wrong one though, given that "burn" implies the device would not be usable afterward
<Stella4449> True that, drc.  Fortunately I'm not a universal newbie
<GridCube> :) but i understand recon_lap :) dont worry
<Stella4449> I get it.  Gonna go delve into docs.  Thanks again guys!
<b3rz3rk3r__> hi guys, just installed xubuntu 12.04 to my desktop and the volume keys are being registered but do not change the volume. They show the notification osd, but dont actually modify anything. How do i set them to manage the correct output?
<GridCube> !info keytouch-editor | b3rz3rk3r_
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r_: keytouch-editor (source: keytouch-editor): create keyboard files for keytouch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~beta-3 (precise), package size 89 kB, installed size 388 kB
<b3rz3rk3r__> GridCube: so just sudo apt-get install that?
<GridCube> yep
<b3rz3rk3r__> GridCube: i get this when i try to launch it: No event devices are available in /dev/input/.
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> oh he's gone
<b3rz3rk3r__> no here still
<b3rz3rk3r__> sorry realised i had another client open
<drc> pleia2 and knome:  Nice document, it's obvious that a good deal of thought went into it.  Congrats.
<GridCube> oh, the keythouch thing, it has to detect your keyboard
<b3rz3rk3r__> GridCube: how do i do that?
<drc> opps...wrong channel :(
<GridCube> it should do it automagically
<b3rz3rk3r__> GridCube: sounds like a reboot may be in order?
<b3rz3rk3r__> giving it a go, cos why not :p  BRB
<GridCube> probably, yes, its a deamon after all
<b3rz3rk3r_> GridCube: still the same :(
<b3rz3rk3r_> GridCube: ok well thats embarrasing... it needs sudo and it works fine
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> lol
<b3rz3rk3r_> GridCube: sorry for giving you a headache :p
<GridCube> i was installing it to see what happened
<b3rz3rk3r_> GridCube: im not sure this is going to fix the problem though
<b3rz3rk3r_> the keys are detected and show a notification, they just dont change the right volume device
<GridCube> oh
<b3rz3rk3r_> this program is for when your keys aren't registering at all by the looks of it?
<GridCube> i though there werent being recongnized
<b3rz3rk3r_> GridCube: sorry i wasn't clear, they work and are detected fine. They just dont change the master volume
<GridCube> b3rz3rk3r_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/990562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990562 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "Laptop FN Sound Keys don't update mixer volume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<b3rz3rk3r_> GridCube: yeah i found that too, but there is no fix. not even a work around. Just lots of "me toos"
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> sad isnt it?
<GridCube> add a bug report
<GridCube> theres not much else i can recommend you to do
<b3rz3rk3r_> mkay, thanks for trying. it was worth a go anyway :)
<recon_lap> b3rz3rk3r_: generally need some uber programmer to volunteer to fix it :)
<b3rz3rk3r_> is it worth starting a new bug report do you think?
<recon_lap> b3rz3rk3r_: not if it's the same bug
<b3rz3rk3r_> guess i'll just add my "me too" there as well then :/
<b3rz3rk3r_> thanks recon_lap
<recon_lap> oddthing is that they work for me
<drc> work fine for me also :)
<GridCube> me too, not the brightness ones tho
<drc> Brightness?
<b3rz3rk3r_> i've got a logitech illuminated attached to a desktop
<recon_lap> vaguely remember setting them up manually
<b3rz3rk3r_> i've found another link that says to dig into mixer settings and change active card to something else. trying that now
<recon_lap> b3rz3rk3r_: think I just bound the keys from the command line to vol+/vol- commands
<b3rz3rk3r_> i'll give that a go if this doesnt work now.
<b3rz3rk3r_> brb
<GridCube> b3rz3rk3r_,
<GridCube> try to bind your function key on keytouch to alsa mixer volume up and down
<recon_lap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<recon_lap> looks good :)
<Guest50967> Relative newcomer here. Wondering about root ( / ) permissions. Did update yesterday and got mesg "WARN: / world writable" Checked perms for root and they're at 777. Is this something to worry about? Using Ub Studio 12.04. Thanks
<b3rz3rk3r_> that trick doesn't work either :/
<b3rz3rk3r_> recon_lap: how did you bind them from terminal?
<recon_lap> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<recon_lap>  b3rz3rk3r_  ^ ^
<recon_lap> was making dinner
<b3rz3rk3r_> recon_lap: i've fixed it!
<b3rz3rk3r_> but thanks :)
<b3rz3rk3r_> it was worth all the effort, thanks for the suggestions
<David-A> Guest50967: / world writable is a big security hole. users that should not have sudo rights can easily gain it. question is, how did it happen?
<drc> recon_lap: Thanks!  Now the Prev/Next, etc. keys work for me :)
<recon_lap> drc: no problem, I've moved on to eating dinner now ;) yumm
<drc> Of course you have enough for all of us?
<xubuntu341> Hello Moto!
<xubuntu341> i have one question for you
<xubuntu341> any one?
<drc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu341> ok
<xubuntu341> so, this quest its about quantal 12.10 and mobility radeon x700. I woul lke to know about the radeon public drivers that come in the distro. How could i run them instead vesa. Thank you.
<drc> 12.10 questions go to #ubuntu+1
<recon_lap> wonders why a newbie starts on a development release!!
<drc> Because s/he can. And it's kool.
<xubuntu341> wonder response is cause i want to learn
<recon_lap> xubuntu341: yes, but why start on a unstable pre-release version?
<xubuntu341> helping with my pc to thers, how it worrks on my  laptop
<drc> xubuntu341: If you are starting out from no knowledge and want to learn, then I'd stay with stable releases and not try the bleeding edge.
<xubuntu341> you, but not me.
<xubuntu341> ty
<recon_lap> xubuntu341:  by installing the unreleased version you have reduced the number of people that can help you by about 99%
<xubuntu341> probably, but ubuntu is based on debian too, so same languaje
<recon_lap> well, good luck in ubuntu+1
<xubuntu341> ty
<Sysi> beta version quirks have very little to do with real usercase problems
<Vlad105> I've got problem with my monitor. It tends to suddenly freeze and after that it loses signal. I thought it was a compatibility problem between linux and graphics card. So I switched to windows but this only increased the times of crashes per hour. Now I'm back with Xubuntu but I still have some crashes.
<Sysi> Vlad105: check your cables is it old graphics card? it might be breaking down
<recon_lap> Vlad105: overheating?
<Vlad105> I've checked cabels many times. I thought also it would be caused by dust because after it crashes once, another crash soon follows. After a night I can use it without crashes for couple hours. However, there isn't such pattern when using linux.
<recon_lap> Vlad105: try checking the temperature after computer has been on for 15min, then check it again after a crash and see if there is a differance
<holstein> yeah, id spray it out with compressed air, and look around in it as best you can.. see if its dirty inside... try a different graphics card...
<Vlad105> I cleaned it up, I only opened the computer's side panel though
<holstein> Vlad105: if you've tested and had issues with multiple operating systems, then id say its safe to start exploring what hardware is failing
<recon_lap> Vlad105: could be your possessor or video card, had similar behavior before with overheating. could be lots of things
<holstein> i usually take the hard drive out of machines like that, and start booting live CDs so that forcing the power off wont hurt the moving parts
<holstein> take it out/unplug the power cable to it
<Vlad105> hm
<recon_lap> Vlad105: check you memory as well
<recon_lap> Vlad105: what you describe makes me think overheating
<Vlad105> Graphics card is: "AMD nee ATI RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]" According to sysinfo. I don't know anything about hardware. I have never touched such stuff really.
<holstein> Vlad105: right.. that hardware could be failing. the graphics card.. memory.. any of it really
<holstein> i agree with recon_lap ... sounds like its just getting hot
<recon_lap> Vlad105: have in installed the temperature app on your tool bar?
<Vlad105> That's what I think too. Anything I can do about it?
<Vlad105> No, I haven't installed.
<holstein> Vlad105: troubleshoot and track down the issue.. clean, replace
<recon_lap> Vlad105: is it a desktop?
<holstein> i have other cards laying aobut that i would swap in to test... assuming its a desktop
<Vlad105> yes
<Vlad105> I think
<Vlad105> Umm, noob question. What is a desktop. Just to make sure.
<recon_lap> Vlad105: sits under your desk :) big metal box that you can take the case off
<drc> Vlad105: Rule of thumb, if it's not a laptop, it's a desktop :)
<Vlad105> okay, so we are on the same page. I do have a desktop.
<recon_lap> Vlad105: age of machine ?
<Vlad105> I can't remember the age.
<holstein> Vlad105: maybe you can just look on the box, and see what sticker is on it... if its says "made for windows vista" that is putting it at a certain age
<holstein> there should be a date on it.. a build date
<Vlad105> it had vista
<holstein> still, a graphics card can be cheap.. ive gotten them free before
<Vlad105> mm
<recon_lap> Vlad105: ok, install the temp app on you tool bar, get a can of compressed air, take the hood off, blow dust out of the heat sinks, start computer and look to see if all fans are turning
<Vlad105> I blew with a vacuum cleaner, to the fans. They all were spinning
<holstein> Vlad105: right... you'l want compressed air... made for cleaning said components
<Vlad105> oh..
<holstein> let me rephrase...i would want that
<recon_lap> Vlad105: the processor gunk could have dried up to, but thats a tricky thing to replace/fix.
<Vlad105> Especially that I recently found how to open up my computer's side panel.
<Vlad105> but if it is overheating probelm, why does linux work better than windows
<recon_lap> Vlad105: install the temp monitor, get the compressed air, should only be a few dollars
<Vlad105> temp monitor? Psenso perhaps?
<recon_lap> Vlad105: linux probably not working you processor as hard as windows
<Vlad105> Most likely, computer doesn't make any sound when running linux.
<Vlad105> Quite the opposite with Vista.
<recon_lap> Vlad105: there should be a temp applet installed, you just need to make it visible in your tool bar
<recon_lap> Vlad105: I take it back, I'll have a look for one you can install
<Vlad105> okay
<drc> recon_lap: inxi + lm_sensors
<drc> then inxi -s
<drc> wait...inxi is not in xubuntu repos :(
<Vlad105> I noticed.
<Vlad105> I think.
<recon_lap>  sudo apt-get install xfce4-sensors-plugin
<Vlad105> okkay, brb
<Vlad506> what was that command again
<FounderOf420> sudo apt-get install xfce4-sensors-plugi
<FounderOf420> sudo apt-get install xfce4-sensors-plugin *
<recon_lap> look really crappy though :(
<David-A> (and forget the star)
<Vlad506> "unable to lock the administration directory"
<FounderOf420> do u have synaptic running?
<Vlad506> Oh..
<Vlad506> ._.
<FounderOf420> or some other package app
<Vlad506> I think I got it.
<Vlad506> umm, the app
<recon_lap> Vlad506: so add it to your tool bar, it's a bit of a dog but it does show my CPU temp
<Vlad506> "The command hddtemp" wasn't performed correctly
<holstein> is it showing the gpu temp? you dont need the hdd temp, or so we are assuming
<Vlad506> "temp1 40,0 celcius"
<Vlad506> =I
<adam__> hello
<FounderOf420> hi
<adam__> when i boot up, i can't seem to boot windows 7 after installing xubuntu alongide it
<adam__> im given the option to boot from windows 7 but when i select it, it goes to a black screen and then just goes back to the boot loader
<holstein> adam__: sometimes there are a few options.. are there a couple "windowsy" looking ones?
<adam__> well there is ""Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2" and "Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda1"
<adam__> ive been trying to load from the first option
<adam__> http://pastebin.com/9PJpxyMx
<holstein> i would just try both and see... i had one labeled incorrectly
<adam__> i'll try the other options, i'll be back fi they dont work
<Vlad506> Thanks for everyone for patience and help. It is past my bedtime, so I'll continue other time
<adam__> alright, so i tried rom windows recover environment loader
<adam__> it showed me a starting windows screen and then went back to the bootloader
<holstein> i usually see those loops when something is wrong with windows... was something wrong with windwos before?
<adam__> no, it ran perfectly
<adam__> should i try booting from the ones that aren't labeled windows?
<holstein> adam__: i know you must be frustrated, but if it were me, i would do the normal windows things... and just test the hard drive for errors
<holstein> adam__: sure.. i would literlaly try booting *all* options.. it wont take long
<holstein> anything thats not linux in the boot loader
<adam__> how would i check if there is something wrong with the hard drive?
<recon_lap> adam__: did you just install ubuntu, or is this a new problem and you could boot to windows before?
<adam__> just installed xubuntu last night
<holstein> adam__: i have live CD's that i use for diagnostics.. you can do whatever you are comfortable with
#xubuntu 2012-08-29
<dador33> hello everyone ,, how are you doing  :D
<Jarsoom766> Hey
<Jarsoom766> Question... How do you boot xubuntu with lilo?
<drc> Jarsoom766: You wanting to dualboot xubuntu and slackware?
<Jarsoom766> Yup
<drc> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-slackware-13-37-a-4175423036/
<Jarsoom766> I have Absolute Linux and Xubuntu on the same disk
<Jarsoom766> I boot Xubuntu, it gets to tty1, system freezes.
<Jarsoom766> Doesn't recognize keystrokes or mouse
<drc> You'd do better asking on LinuxQueations, as they actually use lilo
<drc> or ##slackware
<Jarsoom766> Aye
<G__81> when i do a git clone i get this warning for every repo
<G__81> the warning is
<G__81> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-pndHdL/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> can someone tell me how to suppress this ?
<G__81> and sometimes i get the gnome-keyring dialog box appear on screen when i go to some website it comes up randomly
<G__81> i am not sure whether these two problems are inter connected
<xubuntu463> hello
<unheeding> can anyone help me to customize the trash icon in XFCE?
<tech1> you can use a different icon theme pack
<tech1> or duplicate the one you are using and edit the trash icon for it
<unheeding> could i just go to the trash icon and replace it with the one i want?
<tech1> maybe. let me see
<tech1> with the Nautilus file explorer you can edit folders with right click, propeties.....not sure about the trash though. i cant find that folder
<G__81>  when i do a git clone i get this warning for every repo
<G__81>  WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-pndHdL/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> how do i suppress this ?
<drc> tech1: ~/.local/share/Trash
<G__81> and sometimes i get the gnome-keyring dialog box appear on screen when i go to some website it comes up randomly
<tech1> ok. the ~/.local/share/Trash icon is just a regular folder icon in my nautilus..... so the "Rubbish Bin" on the desktop and side panel probably gets the icon from the icon theme
<tech1> so just go to settings > appearance > icons and choose a different theme.
<unheeding> but the icon i want to use is not part of a particular theme
<tech1> well you can create your own theme, just duplicate the theme you have(with a new name), whch will keep your current icons, then edit the one you want to change
<tech1> it would be simpler to edit the system theme without duplicating the theme, but i wouldnt recommend that
<unheeding> wow I did it
<unheeding> thanks tech1
<tech1> cool
<unheeding> man i am so impressed with my skills
<tech1> keep it up :)
<unheeding> here is the finished result: http://i.imgur.com/lTKhm.jpg
<tech1> cute
<unheeding> Ponies... ponies everywhere!
<unheeding> Xubuntu is so awesome!
<unheeding> hooray for team Xubuntu
<unheeding> hip hip hooray!
<knome> unheeding, re: your question some days ago; yes, i use xfce ;)
<unheeding> impressive that you remembered
<unheeding> i use xfce now too
<unheeding> it's all customized and stuff
<knome> i have backlogs to remind me ;)
<unheeding> how do you set that up?
<testy> unheeding: testing your script
<knome> unheeding, i run irssi under a screen, so my irc client is always on
<unheeding> knome: i installed a script called hilightwin.pl, it says it created a window named hilight... but how do i access it?
<knome> unheeding, which client? irssi?
<unheeding> yes
<knome> alt+numbers
<unheeding> it's not in any of the numbers
<unheeding> just the main window and channels are available
<knome> hmm, then i don't know, i'm not familiar with the script
<unheeding> i'll ty the one from scripts.irssi.org
<unheeding> ooh i think it worked
<testy> unheeding: did it work?
<unheeding> yes, yes it did
<unheeding> nice
<Andy80> hello
<Andy80> one question: Ubuntu will almost surely remove the alternate-install CDs starting from the next release. Are you going to follow the same path or are you thinking about keeping the alternate-install? Thanks
<knome> Andy80, we are discussing it, but it looks like we're going to drop it as well
<Andy80> bad news then :(
<knome> there are other ways: netboot and minimal iso
<knome> we have no manpower to maintain the alternates if ubuntu drops them, that's one of the main arguments for dropping
<Andy80> I've nothing agains graphic installers, but.... think about RAID setup for example... it won't be ready for 12.10
<Andy80> oh.. I can understand it then
<Andy80> if Ubuntu drops it you would have to do the whole work yourself
<knome> you can use 12.04 then, or any release after that supports RAID
<Andy80> well.. probably it's easier to use the server version
<Sysi> mini.iso has alt installer with raid capabilities
<knome> Andy80, yeah, there's server too. though they are probably going to drop server i386 too.
<knome> they are looking to reduce the ISO/build amount, and this is a very effective way
<Andy80> well... at least they should clearly state: we want to get rid of old PCs
<Andy80> it would be more honest :P
<Andy80> keep in mind anyway that lot of times (even with recent hardware... 2-3 years) we had problems with graphic installer... in particular with very cheap graphic cards
<Andy80> and we had to use the alternate-install
<knome> the thing is
<knome> ubiquity (the graphical installer) might not work with all cards, but that's because people have been sent to alternate
<Andy80> so starting from 12.10 it could be impossible for us (us/we: I talk in name of the linux user group I manage) to install Ubuntu on our PCs
<knome> now, instead of sending to alternate, we will make people file the bugs, and they'll probably be fixed
<Andy80> yeah, that's the point---
<knome> you can always use the 12.04 ISO - that's LTS, and it's no way "obsolete"
<Andy80> they should have already been fixed... that's not the way, imho
<knome> of course. but you didn't fix them :)
<knome> i mean, not that we wouldn't like them to be fixed, but they aren't
<Andy80> I've no skills to fix a bug with a graphic card, or I would have done it :)
<knome> i'm sure ubiquity has been getting better
<knome> the release after LTS is the right time to do this change
<knome> wouldn't make sense to try to upkeep it for a few more releases, since there won't be an LTS
<Sysi> about any graphics card should boot with "xforcevesa" option
<Kingsy> anyone know of a nice ical app that sits in the notifaction area or something?
<Andy80> old good days with text installer and recompiling kernel with my own optimizations as first thing to do ;)
<livingdaylight> guys, is there a social-networking site like diaspora, open-source, protect and honor our privacy but that can connect with other services such as Google- and fciabook. What I loathe is "lock-in" where, whether its skype [good example] users are locked-in to one app or service to access other users /friends using that particular app/service
<livingdaylight> diaspora looks good but seems to suffer from lock-in. that creates a battle, where either everyone migrates to one or another service - whatever the herd decides is most popular
<livingdaylight> can become a self-fullfilling prophecy and remove our choice
<knome> livingdaylight, i don't think so
<livingdaylight> hrmm... shame - its what we need. Its what I want anyway.
<marcappuccino> I guess since its not a real binary application lol
<Sysi> Kingsy: it would be better to move it to ~/.local/share/applications/
<marcappuccino>  a .desktop file should be in /usr/share/xsessions and it contains desktops like xfce lxde unity etc
<marcappuccino> ...but why what do you hope to acheive with this
<Sysi> .desktop files are in those application folders and they're used for menus
<Sysi> also should I say
<Kingsy> well I added the item manually and it works ok
<marcappuccino> ...but why what do you hope to acheive with this
<Kingsy> so you say the reason it didnt appear was because it was in the wrong folder?
<Kingsy> marcappuccino: I don't understand what your asking, I want to add an application to the application menu so I can run it? heh
<Sysi> Kingsy: could be, or wrong permissions
<marcappuccino> oh so the 'application' is a shortcut to your 'sunbird.sh' (app?)
<Kingsy> yeah
<Kingsy> Sysi: i just assigned it to the root user.. perhaps it should have been my user?
<Sysi> Kingsy: I've always operated in $HOME so I don't really know
<Kingsy> np
<nicklas> Hi All. If start my laptop with a HDMI monitor connected, my Xubuntu 12.04 system will not boot and gives the following error: drm_crtc_helper set_config error failed to set mode on crtc:5. I haven't been able to find anything online. Is this a common problem?
<TheSheep> one would think that you would find something online if it was common, personally I never heard of it
<TheSheep> you might want to check out the forums, and if there is nothing, report a bug
<TheSheep> !forums | nicklas
<ubottu> nicklas: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<TheSheep> !bugs | nicklas
<ubottu> nicklas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ileden> I just installed xubuntu on my desktop computer. Desktop performance is very, very slow. My video adapter is: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV 630 XT AGP [Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP]
<Ileden> I did try the FGLRX proprietary driver, but it doesn't help.
<FounderOf420> I'm on 12.04.1 do i need to install some extra packgs to mount my android device?
<FounderOf420> getting no detection what-so-ever
<blackgatonegro> well, lets me see
<blackgatonegro> well, did you install the propietary drivers?
<FounderOf420> from samsung? no. they don't have a linux driver, only a .msi format
<blackgatonegro> no I mean the ones in xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> the ones to read audio and video files
<blackgatonegro> like mp3 and that
<FounderOf420> yeah, but only via the option at the install.
<blackgatonegro> install those
<FounderOf420> is that the 'restricted-extras' ?
<blackgatonegro> yes
<blackgatonegro> install the xubuntu ones
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu should show the android phone as  as a portable storage device when you plug it in, if its not, try to reboot the computer with the android phone conected
<FounderOf420> ok
<blackgatonegro> but you need the restricted extras to play most video and audio files formats
<blackgatonegro> on xubuntu
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146529/how-to-connect-samsung-galaxy-s3-via-usb
<FounderOf420> i use vlc for all my vids so i havent needed restricted-extras in quite a while
<blackgatonegro> well, it still helps
<blackgatonegro> audacious is a pain with some codecs -_-
<FounderOf420> certainly does help
<blackgatonegro> vlc on linux does not include dvd decoding by default, so you need to install medibuntu for that
<FounderOf420> thanks sysi, i installed a couple addition mtp pkgs
<Unit193> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FounderOf420> ok ill grab the repo upon reboot
<blackgatonegro> it seems you have a hardware specific issue, as android and ubuntu have become more compatible lately
<blackgatonegro> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FounderOf420> that's what i thought, i remember on my old desktop running 10.* that it would just mount right away
<blackgatonegro> 12.4x does have some issues, but conpatibility with android is not one of them
<Sysi> MTP is samsung special
<blackgatonegro> some cell phones are a pain, thats why I check tons of reviews before buying
<FounderOf420> i'm using a galaxy s2 fascinate, 'twas a hand-me-down
<FounderOf420> i shall return, thanks for the inputs
<blackgatonegro> ok
<FounderOf420> hrm, no love
<drc> Not without protection.
<FounderOf420> i rebooted with the phone attached but no detection. then rebooted the phone while attached and the phone detected the connection. i selected connect to usb but no computer detection still
<FounderOf420> lsusb reveals nothing
<blackgatonegro> mmm
<blackgatonegro> tried to mount with disk utility on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> FounderOf420: is this an android 4.x phone?
<TheSheep> because the new androids are no longer visible as usb disks
<FounderOf420> no 2.3.5 i believe
<TheSheep> they use mtp protocol to transfer files through usb
<TheSheep> which means that on mac and linux (or anything not windows, really) you need a special application
<TheSheep> gmtp works for me fine
<FounderOf420> i have the mtp pckgs installed and the banshee plugin as well
<FounderOf420> ok ill check that out
<TheSheep> FounderOf420: you can see if your computer sees the device with the "lsusb" command in terminal
<TheSheep> it will list all your usb connected devices
<FounderOf420> lsusb showed me no devices
<blackgatonegro> how about disk utility?
<TheSheep> if lsusb doesn't show it, then something is wrong with the connection
<TheSheep> FounderOf420: anything relevant in dmesg?
<FounderOf420> unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<FounderOf420> device descriptor read/64, error -71
<FounderOf420> [  255.180158] usb 3-1: new low-speed USB device number 15 using uhci_hcd
<FounderOf420> device not accepting address 21, error -71
<blackgatonegro> mmm
<TheSheep> FounderOf420: I had number -71 once, and it turned out to be a faulty usb cable, but in this case this can be anything
<FounderOf420> i've had trouble with cables before but i've tried every one i have. even a brand new one from a Galaxy S3
<TheSheep> FounderOf420: it may be also the socket, or any internal connection, or something not related to the cables at all
<blackgatonegro> well
<TheSheep> as far as I know error 71 is a generic protocl error
<blackgatonegro> lets try the cable first
<TheSheep> protocol
<TheSheep> and a different socket
<TheSheep> but it could also be something with the phone :(
<blackgatonegro> well some phones hardware doesnt like ubuntu
<blackgatonegro> does your phone have a micro sd card?
<TheSheep> I doubt it's ubuntu specifically, it follows the standard protocol after all
<FounderOf420> yes, microSD
<FounderOf420> i think it has to be the phone
<blackgatonegro> you could use an adapter and conect the microSD, that willwork for sure
<blackgatonegro> is not a direct conection, but it will work.
<FounderOf420> yeah i have ana dapter, also android sync manager to sync over wifi. but i really want to root this POS and get a new ROM
<FounderOf420> there's 4 pages of verizon apps on here by default.. its disgusting lol
<blackgatonegro> you could update android os
<FounderOf420> hmmm i think this phone is a refurb... theres an 'asurion' sticker under the battery
<blackgatonegro> ok then
<FounderOf420> what the hell... they probably scrambled the insides
<blackgatonegro> would explain why usb does not work well
<FounderOf420> maaaaaan... that's garbage
<FounderOf420> theres really nothing i can do about that eh?
<blackgatonegro> yup
<FounderOf420> perhaps Mr. Hammer can fix it >:[
<drc> oh no mr bill !
<En-> when i launch xubuntu from my live cd im getting the screen resolution too low.. any ideas why_
<blackgatonegro> cause is a live cd
<blackgatonegro> is does not have the video drivers installed
<En-> if i install it it should be good then_
<En-> ?
<FounderOf420> the proper drivers should be installed. whats your default resolution?
<drc> and video card?
<En-> Radeon HD 6310
<FounderOf420> blackgatonegro is probably right. i've never had that issue but i always use generic onboard video drivers. upon install you will se an icon on desktop that says 'additional hardware drivers' which will install what you need
<Guest5674> im getting an error during installation "it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specific location "
<drc> Guest5674: My guess would be that you did not make the proper choice of where to install the bootloader (i.e., sdb1 [the usb stick] instead of sda1 [the hdd]...as examples)
<drc> Not sure why installing from a USB sick defaults to the USB stick, but....
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<Guest5674> well yes
<Guest5674> im installing from usb
<drc> Guest5674: Re-install...pay close attentionto the appropriate screen (iirc, it's the partition screen, at the bottom) where it asks you where you want to install the bootloader.
<Guest5674> i need to choose a different device to install the bootloader
<drc> yes
<Guest5674> now its asking me to choose another device
<Guest5674> which should be it?
<drc> Is this a single OS (xubuntu only) or a dual boot (say, windows and xubuntu)
<Guest5674> should it be /dev/sda
<Guest5674> its shared with windows 7
<Guest5674> dual boot
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<drc> Can some one with dual boot experience work with him, I never dual boot and have no knowledge of what goes where.
<holstein> Guest5674: i wouldnt guess at the partitions
<holstein> Guest5674: you can always *not* install a boot loadaer and do it later
<holstein> Guest5674: i would suggest you have all your data backed up, and windows either mirrored or be prepared to reinstall if errors occur
<holstein> installing a bootloader for dualboot is not that big of a deal though assuming something has gone wrong.. i always reference
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> there are how-to's for "restoring grub using a live CD
<FounderOf420> yea the xubuntu installer defaults to the usb disk for some reason :/ almost caught me off guard as well
<autif> does anyone know what package I need to install to 'use REST::Client;' in perl? I can't seem to be able to find it
<Guest5674> i dont want to screw it up
<holstein> Guest5674: correct.. and what i suggest is, plan for having already screwed it up, and you'll be fine.. know how to recover windows. the windows MBR.. grub from a live CD.. whatever you might "screw up"
<Guest5674> ok
<jessejazza> I'm trouble playing DVD on 12.04 - there's something i've overlooked. I've installed the codecs package.
<David-A> jessejazza: I believe there is a script to run to install dvd decryption (not even in restricted extras, so full of patents is it)
<Sysi> !dvdcss
<Sysi> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jessejazza> I don't know i been an LTS user... the negative being one doesn't install often enough to remember all the changes! I've looked up on the ubuntu support. there's something i've missed
<jessejazza> it is a commercial DVD i'm trying to play - legitimate and paid for!
<unheeding> there's your problem
<unheeding> this is why i pirate
<jessejazza> dvdcss, libdvdcss seem deprecated from wehat i can see.  xubuntu-restriced-extras and libdvdread4 would appear to be what's required
<knome> unheeding, i encourage to stop there with that subject
<unheeding> oh i knome ;)
<Unit193> DVD is in the repo, but comes with a script to install libdvdcss3 from medibuntu repos.
<SkippersBoss> http://packages.medibuntu.org/precise/index.html
<Unit193> Alright SkippersBoss, you win there, it is dvdcss2...
<SkippersBoss> yes and what is my price ??
<SkippersBoss> lol
<knome> SkippersBoss, a work item on the xubuntu docs
<SkippersBoss> ai, i should have known
<SkippersBoss> still trying to fire up XFburn without a burner.. :-( it crashed
<jarson> how the hell do you set the default windows manger on xfce?
<knome> jarson, please watch the language
<jarson> got a broken laptop after an update that no longer has a windows manager
<hermanlf> Problem: I am running xubuntu 12.04 and when I launch "Home" folder it gives me a Launch Error of "The folder could not be opened"
<hermanlf> This happens only on the first launch of every reboot.
<drc> I'm betting this is related to the delayed Thunar opening after a re/new boot.  Try this:  Uninstall gvfs-backends (you can re-install it if it doesn't work or you really need it), reboot.
<hermanlf> k, lemmee try
<hermanlf> yup, you nailed it.  That works great. Thanks.
<drc> good
<Ironsight> So umm, anyone know a fix where you apply a mouse cursor theme and it doesn't work on all the apps you run?
<Ironsight> I found a nice one on xfce-look and it doesn't display the cursor on half my apps :/
<well_laid_lawn> Ironsight: if you are using ~/.xinitrc to start fluxbox you can see if adding   xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr & to it will help
<well_laid_lawn> xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr &
<Ironsight> o.O fluxbox?
<Ironsight> I'm using xfce :D
<well_laid_lawn> oops wrong channel
<Ironsight> it's cool :)
<Ironsight> (Fluxbox is cool though)
<well_laid_lawn> cursors always work everywhere here, is it just the one theme that fails?
<Ironsight> I don't know, let me try another theme
<Ironsight> the lion one failed...
<well_laid_lawn> bad theme then?
<Ironsight> nope, just tried them all
<Ironsight> the theme doesn't change on some apps
<Ironsight> like gtk
<well_laid_lawn> just to check, how are you changing the mouse cursor theme?
<Ironsight> menu>settings>settings manager>mouse and touchpad>theme
<well_laid_lawn> should be good then...
<Ironsight> looks like it's a known issue still (I guess for the last 5 years) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/157447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967189 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #157447 Changing mouse theme randomly works" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ironsight> I'll just go with the default for now :)
<Ironsight> ahh, this might help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974227
#xubuntu 2012-08-30
<Nullvoid> hi all, how can I set nautilus to be the default file manager? The prefered applications menu isn't working.
<drc> I wouldn't recomend it, but http://askubuntu.com/questions/74534/set-nautilus-as-default-file-manager-in-xubuntu
<Nullvoid> drc: i'd be happy to stick with Thunar but it cant share files or folders
<drc> Nullvoid: Can you say "gigolo" ?
<Unit193> To help, that's a program name in the menu.
<Nullvoid> drc: that cant share either, its just a fancy front end for connecting to other shares by the looks of it
<Nullvoid> Unit193: ha yeah thx, i got that
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670223 just for an idea.
<Nullvoid> Unit193: i've already got nautilus installed and used to to setup the shares and make sure everything is working, i've set it to default in the pref apps under system settings, but the desktop launcher wont respect the default settings and still launches Thunar. There is no way I've found to change the desktop shortcut to point to nautilus manually.
<Nullvoid> Unit193: so I'm looking for a way to edit the default applications associations by hand
<Unit193> Right, you logged out and back in again?  Xfdesktop may not like that as much, and there may be more to set in update-alternatives.
<Nullvoid> yeah even rebooted, no change.
<neoweng> Hello, everyone
<neoweng> my laptop has installed Xubuntu12.04, and there's no sound from the speaker but I can hear the sound from the headset, does anyone hit the same problem?
<isacking> hi , neoweng, I think you should ask this question in #ubuntu channel
<Unit193> Why?  This is the Xubuntu support channel.
<Unit193> neoweng: You unplug the headset?
<neoweng> Unit, I can't hear the sound when unpluging the headset
<Unit193> Alright, this is two different output jacks?
<Unit193> Speakers are turned on?
<neoweng> Yes, When I loged in the Windows system on the same laptop, the built-in speaker works normally, but there's no sound from it when on the xubuntu system
<Unit193> I would check the pulseaudio control program, and in alsamixer for the correct levels.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting This as well.
<pinkfrost> Hi, I have Xubuntu 12.04 and my desktop wallpaper keeps resetting to the default every time I log out, just wondering if anybody might know why
<Unit193> Check permissions on your home folder items, more so of ~/.config  and I'd recommend deleteing ~/.cache  and making sure it's not set to save on logout.
<Unit193> (Or you could set it to save on one logout, actually)
<pinkfrost> thanks, checked the ownership on those but I'll try deleting the cache
<pinkfrost> I turned on automatic session saving on logout but to no avil
<pinkfrost> avail*
<isacking> My system is Xubuntu 12.04 x64. After updated to newest kernel, I found my login dialog windows can not aligned to center. Dose anyone know what happened?
<isacking> hi pinkfrost, I have meet the same problem like you.
<pinkfrost> chromium asks me every time I log in if I should make it the default browser too
<pinkfrost> upon starting it that is
<isacking> pinkfrost: In fact, that picture is the background of login dialog.
<pinkfrost> yeah
<isacking> pinkfrost: Your can find the default picture, delete it and create a link file linking to the the picture you want.
<pinkfrost> ooh
<pinkfrost> good idea
<pinkfrost> I wonder what causes it to occur initially
<isacking> pinkfrost: The default picture is in /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<pinkfrost> thanks!
<hermanlf> how can I change the font size of window title bars?
<isacking> ask +1
<Unit193> isacking: Ask +1?
<Unit193> hermanlf: Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Window Manager
<hermanlf> Unit193, : Window manager shows me no settings.  Do I have to install anything or is it because I am running compiz?
<isacking> Unit193: I mean I have the same problem.
<Sysi> for changing compiz settings you need compizconfig-settings-manager
<Unit193> hermanlf: No settings at all?  That sounds a bit odd, I haven't used compiz, but I could give you a shot of what I do have.
<hermanlf> yup, no settings in the window. Very odd indeed.
<xubuntu814> Hello :)
<isacking> xubuntu814: hello
<xubuntu814> isacking: i'm rather inexperienced with linux other than ubuntu 11.04.
<Sysi> or in window titlebar case it depends about what you use for decoration, you need to use emerald settings or gconf-editor
<xubuntu814> that's ok for full desktops and computers.
<hermanlf> I am using greybird
<xubuntu814> my question is can i install/run xubuntu 12+ on an '01 compaq armada m300?
<xubuntu814> p3m-600, 320mb ram, 40gb hdd, originally a dual-boot win nt4/win2k pro system.
<isacking> Unit193: It works. I don't use compiz, either.
<hermanlf> gonna disable compiz and see if those settings become available to me.
<isacking> xubuntu814: Yes, you can.
<hermanlf> didn't have to disable compiz.  Just changed settings using gconf-editor
<isacking> xubuntu814: Thought, the CPU seems a bit slow.
<xubuntu814> isacking:  cool :) any special considerations? i don't have the expansion unit, so i'll need to use unetbootin..
<xubuntu814> idk if the m300 supports a faster p3m cpu. say a 700mhz+.
<xubuntu814> i could probably use xubuntu 8+.
<isacking> xubuntu814: My advice to your would be to try the newest xubuntu or vectorlinux.
<xubuntu814> ok
<xubuntu814> would wifi work, or will i need to tweak/configure a bit?
<xubuntu814> i have a dlink pc card network adapter.
<isacking> xubuntu814: It works without manually configuration if your device is general enough.
<xubuntu814> it's a dlink air plus 54g.
<xubuntu814> also have a netgear n150 usb network adapter if the dlink doesn't work.
<hermanlf> I am unable to click on anything in the xubuntu workspace 2.  Only things I can click on are the menubar items at the top.
<francesco_> hello!
<francesco_> what's up?
<TheSheep> !hi | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<frowl> hello
<frowl> is there someone who could maybe help me ?
<knome> !someone | frowl
<ubottu> frowl: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu1> Hi, anyone here that uses abiword and could help me find the equation editor? ...or is it gone in 12.04? :(
<unheeding> I love xubuntu!
<bluesabre> unheeding: Yeah!  +1
<FounderOf420>  i installed openbox and fluxbox, launched a session of each just to test the water, now i am getting a 'broken pipe' error when i launch xfce
<hermanlf> I have compiz enabled and so the default workspace switcher for xubuntu doesn't work.  What else can I use to show me the workspaces in the panel?
<holstein> i used the one in compiz
<hermanlf> you can install it in the panel?
<holstein> i think i set up the cube and the slider one that i forget what its called
<holstein> hermanlf: i dont remmber about the panel
<hermanlf> I can switch panels just fine.  I would just like something that can show me the workspaces in the panel as well.
<hermanlf> err switch workspaces that is.
<holstein> i might have been using something in avant? i forget..
<hermanlf> oh
<holstein> i remember giving up on XFCE and compiz and it didnt have anything to do with that indicator... whats the default one do? did you add others from the default selection?
<TheSheep> compiz has one large workspace
<TheSheep> it just scrolls it
<holstein> maybe i just deleted it... and didnt have one
<boromir_> Hi. I'm having problems with Bluetooth on Xubuntu 12.04.  I can't send .mp3 files to my phone,or any music files.
<Belserusk> What is the difference between flags and switches in a terminal command? Are they the same things?
<GridCube> i would bet they are yes
<Belserusk> GridCube, examples?
<GridCube> say you do df, you can use df -H to get it to show the output in a different way, thats what i understand a switch
<GridCube> but maybe you will recieve a more useful and comprehensive answer from the people at #bash Belserusk, they should know
<Belserusk> Thank you GridCube.
<slarty> is it advisable to update to 12.04 or stay with 11.10 for now?
<holstein> if you want to update, you can.. no reason not to
<slarty> thanks holstein, i had some small problems 11.04 to 11.10, namely sound is more difficult to manage (pulse audio control)
<holstein> i *never* upgrade.. i usually test the upgrade proceedure to make sure it works on some machine, but i get a live CD, and test funcitonality, and fresh install 90% of the time
<slarty> that was the first time I've upgraded - went OK but suspect there will be 'garbage' left behind... will do fresh install next time
<holstein> for me, its an issue of time... best case, i get an upgrade done in 6 hours.... i can install in like 10 minutes, assuming i have my data backed up, its a breeze
<slarty> good advice, thanks (was primarily just showing my son the benefits of IRC:)
<holstein> also, if 11.10 is working, i say "if it aint broke".. really depends on what you are doing
<holstein> if you want to stay with the LTS releases like i do, then you want 12.04 and sooner the better
<holstein> if you want the latest version all the time, you might just want to wait a few months and install 12.10
<slarty> I generally stick with LTS so will do fresh install soon.
<xubuntu865> ciao
<xubuntu865> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<xubuntu865> ho 512mb di ram
<xubuntu865> 768mb*
<xubuntu865> xubuntu gira veloce o meglio lububtu?
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu865> tnx
<holstein> either one should be fine.. i would try them both live, or install one and add the other desktop to it
<xubuntu865> cant chat on !it room, it says "== Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu-it"
#xubuntu 2012-08-31
<Unit193> Need to register with nickserv, there is a quiet on $~a
<Unit193> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<xubuntu865> ok ty
<Orangestar> Well, the lowest point of my day is now "You couldn't install Xubuntu because you were too impatient for the installer to start up."
<holstein> maybe try the alternate iso.. might get to the installation quicker
<Orangestar> Nah, it's working now.
<Hobbit> hello?
<Hobbit> anyone here?
<pleia2> !hello
<pleia2> doh
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pleia2> you can just ask :) if people know how to help they will reply
<Hobbit> I am trying to install xubuntu from xp desktop, but I'm having some trouble getting it to load: I downloaded the iso from here: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ and tried to open it with Daemon tools, but it just opened the iso as if it were a flash drive instead of loading the installer.
<pleia2> Hobbit: are you trying to install it with wubi?
<Hobbit> I think so
<pleia2> that would be installing it inside of windows
<Hobbit> I would prefer to partition the hard drive
<pleia2> ok, then you need to either put it on a USB stick or a CD
<pleia2> then you boot your computer from it, you don't load the installer inside of Windows
<Unit193> May as well use LiLo to put it on a USB and boot from that (or CD)
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation explains a bunch of ways it can be installed :)
<Hobbit> once before I installed a partition on the hard-drive from the desktop - is that still possible?
<pleia2> if you use wubi it creates a large file inside of windows that runs Ubuntu
<pleia2> but no, you can't install it on a partition while windows is running
<Hobbit> wubi is slower, right?
<pleia2> I don't know, I've never used it
<Hobbit> thanks pleia2, Ill read the link and check back.
<Unit193> Wouldn't recommend wubi though.
<holstein> eh. it worked ok for me a few times.. one time it went *realy* bad
<Hobbit> "The desktop CD allows you to try Xubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later." Does that use wubi? (found here: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/)
<holstein> Hobbit: you can have wubi use that iso
<holstein> Hobbit: what do you want?
<Hobbit> does the "intall it permanently later mean that it would be within windows?
<Hobbit> II would like to partition the hard-drive
<holstein> if you want to install xubuntu, then i say go for it.. back up your data (either way) and know how to recover the master boot record if you need
<holstein> grab a CD.. boot it.. follow the instuctions about installing it "beside" windows
<holstein> the wubi is installed "inside" windows.. the live CD is a tool you can use to look at the ubuntu desktop and install it if you want
<holstein> with a wubi, you dont boot windows to get to xubuntu.. but its sharing the windows file system somehow, and doesnt need to partition the drive
<Hobbit> would you try using a flash drive to install xubuntu?
<holstein> witn the live CD... you can shrink the parition downand install xubuntu beside it
<holstein> Hobbit: you can.. what do you want to do?
<Hobbit> a flash drive would be easier
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ is what i typically use
<unheeding> yeah untebootin is key
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick runs it down pretty good
<unheeding> hard drive didn't work for me, i needed a USB drive
<Hobbit> For booting from a flashdrive I need the " Alternative Installation CD" right?
<Hobbit> *not the "Live Desktop CD"
<pleia2> you can use a regular install cd
<Hobbit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingUbuntu
<Hobbit> which one?
<pleia2> the xubuntu one you already downloaded is fine
<Hobbit> the desktop one?
<pleia2> sure
<Hobbit> kewl
<unheeding> "kewl" lawl
<Hobbit> do I need to " verify the md5 sum or sha256 sum (hash) of the .iso file."?
<unheeding> if you want to be sure you have an uncorrupted version
<unheeding> you don't have to though
<Hobbit> would you?
<unheeding> i didn't when i installed xubuntu
<Hobbit> thx, I won't either
<unheeding> risky business, my Hobbit friend
<Hobbit> Hobbits are used to risk business
<unheeding> man i love xfce
<unheeding> so sleek
<Hobbit> does xubuntu use xfce?
<unheeding> xubuntu IS xfce
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu with XFCE
<Hobbit> lol I love xfce too
<unheeding> okay he said it better
<Hobbit> ubuntu is just too foreign for me
<holstein> too unfamiliar?
<unheeding> ubuntu is easy.  i love apt-get
<Hobbit> I could never get the drivers for flash and stuff working in mozilla on ubuntu
<holstein> i usually suggest trying chrome as a troubleshooting step, since the 32bit version of chrome has its own flash
<Hobbit> I tried ubuntu before chrome existed
<holstein> right.. its much easier and more stable (for now) to get flash
<Hobbit> I am trying to locate the desktop iso with "Universal USB Installer", which won't recognize the iso file on my desktop
<deadghost> I'm trying to install through YUMI usb boot but keep getting initramfs unable to find medium containing a live file system
<deadghost> is there any way to install it through windows?
<deadghost> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<deadghost> ^that but xubuntu
<deadghost> oh apparently wubi lets me pick xubuntu
<deadghost> neat
<hermanlf> anyone else getting screen tearing with the bumblebee driver?
<hermanlf> if I use compiz there is no screen tearing.  I'd rather not use compiz.
<TheSheep> I don't think that bulblebee is in whidespread use here
<TheSheep> bumble*
<TheSheep> hermanlf: out of curiosity, what laptop do you have?
<hermanlf> Alienware m14x
<Sysi> xfwm4 compositing causes tearing because xrender lacks sync to vblank
<hermanlf> no fixes?
<Sysi> if you definitely need compositing I can give you script you can bind to hotkey/launcher to toggle compositing on/off
<hermanlf> screen tearing happens with and without compositing.
<TheSheep> I think it may be related to how bumblebee copies the screen from the nvidia card
<TheSheep> I remember reading about them planning to do it in a more efficient way in the future
<hermanlf> Guess I'll just go back to using compiz to get rid of the issue.
<xubuntu916> Ciao
<xubuntu916> Chi mi puo dare una mano per far collegare ubuntun con un scheda wi fi  ?
<xubuntu509> hello, just installed Xubuntu but the login screen is set on the wrong resolution, how can I change it?
<Os_Maleus> hi together! I have a bit trouble with updating java. I have several versions located in /usr/lib/jvm/. this already makes me wonder a bit. java -version tells me, I would have the version 6b. under /usr/lib/jvm/ I can find folders with "java-1.5.0-gcj-4.6", "java-6-openjdk", "java-7-openjdk-common" and "java-7-openjdk-i386" among others.
<Os_Maleus> I managed to download the newest release of that thing. should be the jre-7u7-linux-i586.rpm (for a 32Bit version of Xubuntu).
<bazhang> you never use rpm for that sort of thing
<bazhang> !java | Os_Maleus please have a read
<ubottu> Os_Maleus please have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Os_Maleus> I am a bit confused now. the testpage for java (http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp) keeps on telling me, that I would not have installed the latest version.
<Os_Maleus> the homepage of java tells me, there would be no manual updating for the developers version of java necessary, since it would be done automatically.
<Os_Maleus> and I have here this hand full of versions on my machine, but checking the version on the terminal, it confirms that it would be an older version.
<holstein> Os_Maleus: i would remove the versions you have installed, and consider using the one bazhang linked from the official repositories
<holstein> when you go out on your own wih package management, sometimes it can be challenging to clean things up
<mixed> hello i need help, i've just install xubuntu and i can't add any input methods. When i enter ibus preferences and go into 'input method' i can only add chinese methods
<Os_Maleus> bazhang and holstein, following the link for installation, it said to 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java'. performing it, it sais "There are no actual Java files in this PPA. More info: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html", but there actually are files listed.
<holstein> Os_Maleus: what would you like to do?
<Os_Maleus> still installing/updating my java
<holstein> what does http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp tell you about your version?
<Os_Maleus> is still the old one 6b24.
<Os_Maleus> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Os_Maleus> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.3) (6b24-1.11.3-1ubuntu0.11.10.1)
<Os_Maleus> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<holstein> have you installed the newer one? what do you see when you open a package manager and search java?
<holstein> Os_Maleus: you likely dont want "iced tea"
<holstein> i would undo all your previous attempts and installs.. im not sure what you used to instal that .rpm.. alien?
<Os_Maleus> to be honest, I don't remember myself anymore. could have been in the connection with the eclipse?
 * holstein shrugs... i would just open a package manager and seach "java"... synaptic is a nice options
<holstein> option*
<Os_Maleus> synaptics pagacge manager sais "java-common (0.42ubuntu2)" and "java-wrapper 0.1.22"
<holstein> when you
<holstein> "reload" or run sudo apt-get update do you get errors?
<Os_Maleus> no, not until now.
<Os_Maleus> and it still shows the same
<holstein> and java -version ?
<holstein> still 1.6.x
<Os_Maleus> sure.
<Os_Maleus> no errors.
<holstein> Os_Maleus: you ran sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer ?
<Os_Maleus> even I have there some other versions on my system?
<Os_Maleus> I didn't run it until now.
<holstein> Os_Maleus: if you'd like to try and recall how you installed them, and properly remove them, that wouldnt hurt
<holstein> Os_Maleus: otherwise, the next step is to try this update
<Os_Maleus> so just installing the oracle-java-7-installer? without deinstalling the other stuff?
<holstein> Os_Maleus: if you dont want to or cant remember how you installed java before
<holstein> what would i do? if i were in a hurry, i would just add that ppa and install v7
<Os_Maleus> now it shows "java version "1.7.0_07""
<holstein> sounds good!
<Os_Maleus> thanks!
<holstein> sure... enjoy!
<Os_Maleus> the other is OpenJDK, what is installed here. ... will take a look, why and how. :-)
<Os_Maleus> but thank You both, holstein and bazhang!
<xubuntu549> Could I upgrade from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit online, without cd/dvd or flashdrive?
<holstein> xubuntu549: thats not really an "upgrade"
<holstein> if it were me, i would just backup and reinstall
<xubuntu549> so could I do it
<holstein> xubuntu549: its all open, so you can technically do anything you like
<holstein> the way to do it is to backup and reinstall
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153379/can-i-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-from-32-bit-to-64-bit
<holstein> you can save your /home or sync to ubuntuone
<holstein> i would look at why you want to move to 64 bit, and consider just waiting til the next time you want to upgrade or reinstall
<xubuntu549> k tnx holstein
<theuser> Hi
<theuser> Back i the day before i got lazy, i ran a slackware box with multiple screen and one set of input devices per screen
<theuser> Could i do the same in ubuntu without fighting the system?
<theuser> Where did the Xorg   config file go
<TheSheep> theuser: it's not needed, but if you create it, it will be respected
<TheSheep> !xorg | theuser
<ubottu> theuser: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<TheSheep> !xorgconf | theuser
<ubottu> theuser: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<theuser> So i can set up multiple displays with separate input devices attached to each one
<theuser> and fire up an xdm on each of them
<TheSheep> probably, (x)ubuntu uses a normal xorg, so if you could do that on slack, you should be able to do it here
<theuser> im missing a bunch of stuff in the /etc folder
<TheSheep> like what?
<theuser> but i think thats just difference between ubuntu and slack
<TheSheep> possibly, if you tell me what you are missing, I might be able to tell you where it is
<theuser> for the past five years i've pretty much just been using the computer for office type stuff and not messing about in the guts of the system. So it may be about time to refresh some stuff
<theuser> I hear slack arent quite the dependency hell anymore either
<theuser> :-p
<theuser> The init files
<theuser> the one that fires up X the way ubuntu wants to fire up X
<GridCube> lightdm?
<GridCube> O_o
<theuser> i assume i have to mess with it to make it launch X the way i want
<theuser> Its about time to upgrade the tech where i work so i'm kind of lobbying for a halfthin linux solution
<theuser> like 99% of the people can get all their work done in open source software with litle or no learning curve
<theuser> so why not spend more money on some beefyer hardware, better yet some fullHD LEd screens
<TheSheep> theuser: ok, that's complicated in ubuntu. the session files are in /usr/share/Xorg/sessions
<TheSheep> theuser: the lightdm config is in /etc/lightdm
<TheSheep> but you can install gdm instead and have all the familiar stuff
<theuser> better yet
<theuser> good old xdm
<TheSheep> I didn't know it still exists XD
<theuser> it dont?
<theuser> Fk
<theuser> i'll dig up some old slack cd
<theuser> install slackware 7
<TheSheep> just kidding
<theuser> and rock out with netskape
<TheSheep> !xdm
<TheSheep> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.11-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 167 kB, installed size 808 kB
<theuser> lynx and pine
<theuser> fk X!
<theuser> anyway
<theuser> thanks for your time
<theuser> bye
 * TheSheep prefers w3m and mutt
<GridCube> theuser, :) question, do you have a problem with xubuntu? if not please use #xubuntu-offtopic to random chatter :)
 * GridCube lags
<TheSheep> GridCube: yeah, that was a problem with xubuntu
<TheSheep> GridCube: and it got solved
<TheSheep> GridCube: and he left already
<vn> is eSATA hot plug on Ubuntu live CD?
#xubuntu 2012-09-01
<xenophiler> Just wanted to come in here and say how great this new version of Xubuntu is. I'm really enjoying it. Just came from Mac OS X. Xubuntu is making this old laptop SCREAM!!!  Thank you
<hermanlf> I have compiz installed on xubuntu 12.04.  When I click on an application running on another workspace, it does not switch to that workspace.  Any ideas?
<holstein> other than disabling compiz... not really
<hermanlf> bummer.  I wouldn't use compiz if hardware acceleration was working without it. I'm am using the troublesome intel/Nvidia setup using bumblebee.
<unheeding> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
<unheeding> xubuntu!!!!!!
<likemindead> Xubuntu is great, isn't it? :D
<unheeding> yes
<unheeding> are you a bot, likemindead?
<likemindead> Nope.
<likemindead> You?
<unheeding> oh
<unheeding> no
<bazhang> lets get back on topic of support please. chat in #xubuntu-offtopic
 * likemindead hears crickets chirping.
 * unheeding apologizes profusely
<unheeding> minor concern but my battery icon says "1 minute until is fully charged"  when I know that is inaccurate
<unheeding> i've been having issues with xfce4-power-manager
<Guest85642> hi all i just installed xubuntu 12.04 can someone tell me how to open a deb file?on lucid lynx when i clicked it it asked me to install the deb now nothing happens
<baizon> Guest85642: right click?
<baizon> or you can use the terminal
<Guest85642> (i removed the ubuntu software centre)
<Guest85642> nothing happens
<baizon> in terminal dpkg -i packagename.deb
<baizon> then it will install
<Guest85642> thanks
<TheMaster> Software Center is what handles them, install gdebi if you're not fond of USC.
<Guest85642> ah so they removed it
<Guest85642> i installed gdebi now it works thanks a lot!
<TheMaster> Sure thing.
<Guest85642> i dont know why but on my pc xubuntu really lags :/ the 10.04 with gnome worked perfectly (i also disabled all the "frills")
<bcw> Hello.  I have a question about Xubuntu 12.04.  The login screen doesn't show any way to start an on-screen keyboard.  Should it?
<bcw> As in, did I miss something during the install?
<bcw>  I have a question about Xubuntu 12.04.  The login screen doesn't show any way to start an on-screen keyboard.  Should it?
<TheMaster> I have no idea, but I thought there were a couple things at the top right corner that are related.
<bcw> The controls at the top right do have accessibility entries, but not for a keyboard.
<bcw> In prior versions, that option was there.
<bcw> I can't use my tablet without that.
<hanslanda> hello there. im using xubuntu and i want to add Fedora to the grub menu (fedora is installed in another HD)...anyone?
<z4nD4R_> hi all, i have a problem with starting of XFCE... i just instaled 12.04 xfce, and xfce start a long time after i'm loged... any hits?
<z4nD4R> Hi again (not sure if previos messange has arived) ... any ide with extremly long time after login in xfce?
<pAt_> z4nD4R, best is to look into the logs and see if there is something conspicucous
<z4nD4R> pAt_: try to be little concrete.. wich logs?
<pAt_> z4nD4R, there are a few in /var/log which you can check, i.e. syslog, dmesg, Xorg.0.log
<z4nD4R> pAt_: i checked syslog an Xorg log, but no error ... but login in console isnt problem.... this is something copled with XFCE
<pAt_> what about dmesg z4nD4R ?
<Sysi> z4nD4R: see ~/.xsession-errors
<z4nD4R> dmesg | grep err - nothing
<z4nD4R> Sysi: ok w8
<Sysi> I'd try rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions too
<z4nD4R> Sysi: i havent this file
<z4nD4R> mabe i forget to say, this is .. fresh instal..
<z4nD4R> *maybe
<Sysi> see if you have updates to install
<z4nD4R> sudo apt-get upgrade
<z4nD4R> Načítavajú sa zoznamy balíkov... Hotovo
<z4nD4R> Vytvára sa strom závislostí
<z4nD4R> Načítavajú sa stavové informácie... Hotovo
<z4nD4R> 0 aktualizovaných, 0 nových nainštalovaných, 0 na odstránenie a 0 neaktualizovaných.
<z4nD4R> think, yes i have...
<pAt_> z4nD4R, sudo apt-get update before
<z4nD4R> ;) yes i done
<pAt_> strange! how long does it take after you log in to get the desktop?
<dystopiandrift> Can I somehow dist upgrade to amd64 from x86? I have a 64 bit processor.. so that is not the issue.. Just installed x86 by mistake..
<dystopiandrift> maybe I should just reinstall? I have my home on a different partition.. so not a big huge deal.. just make a list of the software I need..
<Sysi> reinstall is much easier even if upgrade is technically possible
<Sysi> unless you have 4GB (or more really) RAM you might as well keep x86
<dystopiandrift> ah, well I have 4GB..
<dystopiandrift> but, x86 is fast enough.. I haven't had any speed issues really.
<dystopiandrift> perhaps x86 is more compatible in general? seems that way.
<Sysi> nowdays there shouldn't really be difference in support, but there isn't really speed difference either
<Sysi> you kan install -pae kernel to use all of your RAM, it just doesn't work for single application
<dystopiandrift> what is the difference then?
<dystopiandrift> x86 won't use all the RAM?
<z4nD4R> so no one have some ideas? :P
<spiritos> hi
<z4nD4R> spiritos: hi
<spiritos> i have a question
<spiritos> i downloaded xubuntu with the torrent, and then i opened the .iso file ith daemon tools
<spiritos> on its autoplay, on windows xp, it asks me if i wanna open it with folder or image viewing program
<spiritos> and i dont kno how to install xubuntu :S
<Sysi> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<z4nD4R> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spiritos> ok :p
<z4nD4R> so no idea with my problem with extra long time to login to xfce/
<slacker> Hey guys, i was just curious about the xubuntu release cycle. I would like to know if Xubuntu 12.10 will be released around the same time as Ubuntu 12.10 or if there will be a delay
<baizon> slacker: all ubuntu devirates got the same release date as ubuntu
<slacker> baizon, thank you
<baizon> *derivate*
<baizon> np
<baizon> only if something bad happens then a delay can happen, but that would be announced
<slacker> Yea, i guess i would see that in the RSS
<slacker> Looking forward to XFCE 4.10 and the Greybird theme fixes
<baizon> yep :)
<baizon> 4.10 is a good release
<anti-freeze> I have it on my Arch, i love the MIME settings
<baizon> <- loving the tiling feature
<anti-freeze> Yea, biggest thing for me is the speed of XFCE over all the other DE's
<anti-freeze> apart from LXDE ofcourse, but its doesnt suit my eye candy tastes
<mongy> +1^
<toekee> do you reboot or logout after editing the 50-synaptics.conf file ?
<lemure> hi
<penreturns> helo
<xubuntu753> Hi
<xubuntu753> Hi
<aicasn> hi all. i'm sending a drive back to WD for warranty replacement. I want to wipe it first. The drive has many, many bad sectors on it. I'm doing  "ddrescue -nv --force --direct /dev/sdc /dev/null  sdc.log" to generate the logfile then "ddrescue -nv --force --direct --fill=+ /dev/random /dev/sdc sdc.log" to fill good sectors with garbage. Is that a decent way or am I wasting my time?
<orangestar> I'm getting an error on a partially-new Xubuntu install. When I click the app menu I get a dialogue saying "Failed to load the applications menu; Error on line 1 char 1: Document was empty or contained only whitespace"
<sirfilip> morning
#xubuntu 2012-09-02
<marco__> can someone tell me what does it mean this log? http://pastebin.com/8zFiHNti it's from jockey i get it after xubuntu 12.04 fails to install the updates of my driver (proprietary)
<Mahmoud> any windows installer, like ubuntu's but for xubuntu?
<bazhang> wubi?
<Mahmoud> yeah, works for xubuntu?
<bazhang> never tried it.
<Mahmoud> does it exist for xubuntu at all?
<unheeding> wubi has an option to install xubuntu, i believe
<Mahmoud> neat
<marco__> why is xubuntu supported for 3 years while ubuntu for 5??
<bazhang> 12.04?
<marco__> yes
<bazhang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bazhang> it's not
<marco__> it says 3 years
<marco__> (i am talking about the desktop)
<knome> xubuntu is supported for 3 years, that's true
<marco__> why so?
<bazhang>  12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop.
<knome> bazhang, the factoid is incorrect
<knome> marco__, no workforce to maintain current packages for 5 years
<marco__> oh i see
<knome> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<knome> bazhang, ^ updated :)
<marco__> does anyone know if it's possible to "reduce" the windows on the panel at the bottom and not on the panel on the top?
<marco__> it's so uncomfortable having them on the top
<unheeding> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44-part-2/  maybe try AWN?
<caboose1911> Hello everyone
<doug_carmichael> I have Xubuntu installed in a VM, and when I select 'Xfce Session' (vs 'Xubuntu session'), the Xfce window appearance stays even when I select Xubuntu session.
<doug_carmichael> Is there any way I can bring back the Xubuntu appearance?
<the> hello
<the> can someone please help me with problems with flash player?
<the> I'm new, just installed xubuntu on my old laptop. adobe flash player is not installed. i want to use firefox.
<Unit193> the: Enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<the> flash player version 11 does not work properly, so i want to install version 10 but don't know how.
<Unit193> What's wrong with it?
<the> it crashed several times, i could not watch a youtube video, and now it works but the picture is not fluent it s borderline unwatchable.
<the> looking up the system requirements for adobe flash player, the problem could be that my laptop has only one GHz, so i figured i'd try  version 10, i downloaded it from the adobe archive (for developpers) but i don't understand how to install it (in the terminal). also i am not sure after installing and uninstalling several times if i have the flashplayer on my computer currently, how can i see that?
<Unit193> If you used the package manager, you can check that.  dpkg -l|grep flash  would tell you.
<the> what is this partner repo you mentioned? should i install it?
<the> sorry i'm really at a loss...
<Unit193> It'll still have flash 11, but you could try apt-pinning at version 10 I'd guess.
<the> what'S apt-pinning?
<bazhang> !pinning > the
<ubottu> the, please see my private message
<atom_> Hi, is there anyone ?
<bazhang> yes
<atom_> And is there anyone who can eventually help me ? :D
<bazhang> atom_, ask the channel and see
<atom_> Ok :)
<atom_> I'm running Xubuntu 12.01.1 and I would like to set my screen's brightness. I can't from xcfe4 power manager.
<bazhang> 12.04.1?
<atom_> Of course, I press the other arrow by mistake :)
<atom_> No-one can help me ? :(
<the> so I typed the two lines in the terminal (installed the partner repo and checked for flash) and it says: ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk             11.2.202.238-0precise1                  GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  adobe-flashplugin                      11.2.202.238-0precise1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 rc  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1 
<the> so i guess i got adobe flash player.
<the> plugin
<the> ?
<Unit193> Yep, but did you endup also installing manually?
<the> would you recommend me to uninstall version 11 and install another one (10?)? how do i uninstall it?
<Unit193> the: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin, then you would do a little apt pinning, I think.
<the> <unit193> thanks
<the> the program did that (amongst other things): Removing adobe-flash-properties-gtk ... Removing adobe-flashplugin ...
<the> so now i install adobe flash player 10 ? (i downloaded it) pinning?
<the> in the readme from the downloaded adobe flash player it says (among other things):  "The following files are available for your use:  Release Players: Flash Player 10,3,183,23" ...." Linux: ------ - Plugin: flashplayer_10_3r183_23_linux.tar.gz - Standalone: flashplayer_10_3r183_23_linux_sa.tar.gz" how do install that?
<the> i guess i need only the plugin not the standalone?
<Unit193> Normally you would pin it at version 10 so it installs that, another not great option would be to get a deb off launchpad.  Everything you need for manual install should be in an INSTALL file or README.
<Unit193> Also, I need to go at this time.
<the> okay, thanks for your help Unit193!!!
<the> how do I pin it at version 10. do i have to install it first, no?
<PedroHLC> Sorry, can anyone help me? What can I do for Xubuntu sessions mount any connected USB devs(without specifying them) on start like Ubuntu sessions do?
<Guest69098> just xubuntu installed on old Toshiba laptop and well impressed.  iam a radio ham and installed the dstar repeater and ircddbgateway.  runs like a dream
<pAt_> hi Guest69098, I am DG2GPK here in Germany
<Guest69098> hi DG2GPK from MW1EOR
<pAt_> :)
<pAt_> I use qtel for echolink
<Guest69098> i will have to look at qtel  thanks ;-)
<pAt_> nice pice of software :)
<Guest69098> just looking at it now.  are you on Dstar pAT
<pAt_> nope Guest69098
<pAt_> if you need the current debs of qtel, just say it
<Guest69098> cool
<pAt_> Ok, let me prepare them to download for you
<Guest69098> thank you very much
<pAt_> Guest69098, http://anime-empire.homelinux.net/qtel.zip
<pAt_> Guest69098, you will need to start it like this on a current Xubuntu 12.04: padsp -M /usr/bin/qtel
<pAt_> cause it uses the old sound system
<Guest69098> ok i will have a go
<Guest69098> did you write this?
<pAt_> no, I just use it
<Guest69098> just extracting now
<Guest69098> Sorry pAt new to linux so do i need to make these file as they are .so (Source)
<pAt_> no Guest69098, this are already binaries. Just use gdebi to install the deb files
<Guest69098> thanks
<pAt_> or if you are using the terminal: sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<pAt_> yw
<Guest69098> thanks
<pAt_> does it work?
<Guest69098> just installing now
<pAt_> ok
<pAt_> are you registered on echolink Guest69098 ?
<Guest69098> yes, but just looking for the qtel dir as it says it cant find it in /usr/bin/qtel
<rensoski> hi all
<pAt_> what does "which qtel" says Guest69098 ?
<Guest69098> xubuntu when trying to start.  Hold on a mo i think i may have it
<pAt_> ok
<Guest69098> started it no errors but no gui
<pAt_> hmm
<pAt_> did you start it in a terminal?
<Guest69098> yes and then tried from the menu as it was installed in there
<Guest69098> padsp -m /usr/bin/qtel
<pAt_> hmm,  try it without padsp -m
<Guest69098> opps should be capital M
<pAt_> maybe padsp is not installed
<pAt_> yes
<Guest69098> qtel: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pAt_> is libqt3-mt installed on your pc?
<Guest69098> will check now
<Guest69098> just downloading
<pAt_> ok
<Guest69098> what repository would libjpeg.so.62 be in? as it's failing on that and Synaptic cant find it
<bazhang> !info libjpeg62 | Guest69098
<ubottu> Guest69098: libjpeg62 (source: libjpeg6b): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (version 6.2). In component main, is optional. Version 6b1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 84 kB, installed size 224 kB
<aicasn> is there any way to get ddrescue --fill=+ to ignore write errors? i'm trying to zero out the remaining good sectors of an RMA'd drive
<pAt_> Guest69098, the paket is libjpeg62
<Guest69098> that Patrick getting there slowly but just been asked to go and peel potatoes for dinner.  so may not get there yet.  I will note your callsign and look foryou on echolink
<pAt_> ok, no problem
<pAt_> we will test it somewhen then :)
<Guest69098> thanks for your help 73's DE MW1EOR
<pAt_> np, yw
<pAt_> 73 de DG2GPK
<Guest69098> its started but cant find your call sign
<Guest69098> Hi Patrick its working. connected to Ireland and hear audio
<pAt_> cool :) Guest69098
<pAt_> unfortunatelly, I have no headset connected atm
<Guest69098> same here.
<Guest69098> i have to go peel those potatoes.  i will look for you on echolink 73's de MW1EOR
<pAt_> you should get a connection request from me atm
<pAt_> ok, bye bye, 73
<pAt_> I bookmarked your sign
<pAt_> cu
<Guest69098> bye, booked mark also
<doug_carmichael> I tried installing the XFCE 4.10 PPAs, but after I installed them, I wasn't able to log in successfully. (The login process worked OK, but it just dumped me back to the login screen.)
<doug_carmichael> What could cause this problem
<doug_carmichael> ??
<doug_carmichael> I can log in on a guest account, but not on my account.
<David-A> doug_carmichael: maybe a problem with a dot-file. move away one dot-file at a time, try login, if no improvement, move dot-file back and move away the next dot-file. (chuck norris would just remove all dot-files, but thats too harsh)
<atom_> Does anyone know an alternative in Xubuntu to the Scale plugin of Compiz ?
<conspiritech> not me.
<conspiritech> just wondering what the diffs between regular and alternate iso are
<atom_> alternate permit you to install in command line.
<conspiritech> tx
<v1adimir> no help currently is #hexchat, does anyone use that client - and has got spell-check to work? hexchat 2.9.1 amd64 the latest
<xubuntu596> hi
<nikolaj_basher> Hi, is there someone who has experience with duel screen?
<Unit193> I don't, but I know xubuntu.org has a faq with setup info.
<v1adimir> nikolaj_basher: xubuntu 12.04 for the first time worked by default for me on nvidia 450 gts with 2 different screens
<nikolaj_basher> v1adimir, I glad to hear that, because I can't get it to work
<v1adimir> :(
<v1adimir> nikolaj_basher: I didn't use the xswat repo btw
<v1adimir> (perhaps it can 'fix' it for you)
<v1adimir> nikolaj_basher: are you on 12.04.1 supposedly it does fix graphics for nvidia afaik
<aicasn> is there any way to get ddrescue --fill=+ to ignore write errors? i'm trying to zero out the remaining good sectors of an RMA'd drive
<David-A> aicasn: i dont know, look if there are other tools. dd and badblocks can write to sequenses of blocks. you'd have to parse the ddrescue log and maybe compute a bit to pass the right args to them. (dont know if any of them can be told to ignore write errors either.)
<unheeding> when I click on a link in irssi, it opens in chrome (i want this) but then gives me an error saying "failed to execute default web browser" "input/output error."  when i put x-www-browser into a terminal, it opens opera, how can i change this to chrome?
<rensoski> apps prefers ?
<unheeding> i've set that to chrome
<unheeding> running x-www-browser still opens opera
<rensoski> try sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<unheeding> update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `–config'
<unheeding> update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `–config'
<rensoski> 2 --
<rensoski> sudo update-alternatives –-config x-www-browser
<unheeding> i set it to chrome
<unheeding> but opening a url in here still gives me the error message
<unheeding> (although it does open up in chrome)
<rensoski> www.google.com let me see
<unheeding> you want a screenshot?
<rensoski> no
<rensoski> after use update alternatives, use chrome, it ask for default browser, put yes, then click a link in here, and xchat ask you again for default browser
<rensoski> www.google.com
<unheeding> opens in chrome, then EXO HELPER 1 message pops up, with the same error
<unheeding> Failed to execute default Web Browser.
<rensoski> i try it again, and works
<unheeding> (but it didn't fail!)
<unheeding> i'm going to try logging off and on
<rensoski> ok
<unheeding> www.google.com
<unheeding> huh
<unheeding> it worked without error on opening the browser
<unheeding> but when i click the link and the browser is already going, i get the error again
<rensoski> have chromiun ? try if can
<unheeding> this looks like it's just an issue with chrome
<unheeding> works with firefox and chromium
<idodeisuke> i godda problem with my terminal emulators (ALL OF THEM, gnome-terminal, konsole, etc): the ctrl+page up/down to change between tabs doesn't work anymore, it gives me ''5~ instead. Does anyone know, how to solve this problem?
<rensoski> in termina preferences, keybind,
<greg_> Hi there. I've got 12.10 running in virtual box, found the checklist to generate a report and don't know where to file it. Anyone have the link?
<oelsen> hi
<oelsen> i wanted to remove samba but somehow despite having delete the init scripts, it still runs
<oelsen> what program or part of xubuntu needs samba to run and is there a way to stop the system of using those to services?
<aicasn> you want to remove samba or you want to disable samba on startup?
<oelsen> not remove, if possible, only that it doesn't run
<oelsen> on startup or any time when the system is running
<aicasn> which version of xubuntu are you running?
<oelsen> oh, dammit, how do I look that up
<oelsen> uname isn't for that, right?
<aicasn> lsb_release -a
<aicasn> the Release line
<oelsen> 10.04
<oelsen> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<aicasn> hmm.. i don't have a 10.04 anymore....  on 12.04 you could mkdir /etc/init.d-disabled then mv /etc/init.d/{nmbd,smbd,winbind} /etc/init.d-disabled/
<oelsen> huh
<oelsen> pkill doesn't work
<oelsen> basically "steal" the scripts
<oelsen> well, that is interesting. I did mv the files but they still run. after a reboot.
<oelsen> that isn't remotely funny
<oelsen> smbd did log any devices that advised its name
<oelsen> I didn't make that
<oelsen> why is this standard configuration?
<knome> because that's what most people want when using samba?
<oelsen> but I didn't use samba at any time
<oelsen> why is this feature turned on in a standard installation?
<oelsen> well now those two daemons can't run and the system boots two seconds faster. I hope I don't crash it :D
<unheeding> does anyone know how to change the style of window decorations without losing the inverted top menu bar?
<knome> "inverted top menu bar" ?
<v1adimir> if anyone should care, I've managed to get spelling on hexchat.... [01:32] <v1adimir> TingPing, bviktor: for xubuntu 12.04, it's libenchant-dev that was needed for the spell-checker to work: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09032012-013035am.php
<unheeding> knome: its black with white text, the window decorations are greybird
<unheeding> if i change the theme the top panel switches to grey and there's no way to get it back
#xubuntu 2013-08-26
<Viva_Nero> yes
<Viva_Nero> Is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut to remove mouse focus from whatever window has it?
<David-A> Viva_Nero: if the problem is that the game steals and held the mouse hostage, have you tried Settings>WindowManagerTweaks>Focus>FocusStealingPrevention ? (I dont know if it will help)
<Viva_Nero> yes
<Viva_Nero> although I want it to hold the mouse when playing, but get it back on menu screens
<Viva_Nero> and that option mainly seems to apply to new windows opening
<David-A> Viva_Nero: you can define a keyboard shortcut in Settings>Keyboard that starts any program, in this case a script of your own that calls xdotool that moves focus. (doubt it is the best solution, and not sure it will work in this case)
<skorpio> how can i restart xfce window manager without log-out or restart?
<David-A> skorpio: many wm's have the --replace flag. i.e. xfwm4 --replace
<skorpio> yea tried that but it didnt solve my problem
<skorpio> it seems as if only some themes apply to xfce compositing settings
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys quick question so when ever i randomly turn on my laptop sometimes out of the blue it will boot into console instead of the GUI i have tried to figure it out but i cant find a fix, and alot of people with an Acer Aspire one Laptop so someone suggested to look at Xorg.0.log and I have and posted the results here http://pastebin.com/13GhXjQY but i cannot figure out why it is happening
<Psil0Cybin> can someone help me further diagnose the problem
<Psil0Cybin> it happends randomly, and is fixed by a quick restart but it never used to happen
<Psil0Cybin> its like something is failing randomly
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: I suspect the paste is not the complete Xorg.0.log file
<Psil0Cybin> well i copied the whole thing but this is a log from when i actually got back into my xfce
<Psil0Cybin> not from when i had the problem
<Psil0Cybin> i had to restart to fix it
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: if you boot into a gui sucessfully, the current Xorg.0.log is probably ok, then you have to post Xorg.1.log for the previous boot (assuming previous boot failed, check the time stamps on the logs to be sure)
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: or maybe it is Xorg.0.log.old
<Psil0Cybin> Well this is my Xorg.1.log file
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/vVMfemCU
<Psil0Cybin> one sec let me find the .old
<Psil0Cybin> David-A: this is my Xorg.0.log.old file
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/rwP7fate
<Psil0Cybin> like i cant figure it out
<Psil0Cybin> everything looks fine
<Psil0Cybin> do yo uthink i should try to disable the driver im using now and try and use a more updated one?
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: I see no apparent problems in them, but I suspect some are incomplete. Errors should be marked "(EE)"
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: you could try. if you installed the driver via "additional hardware drivers" or whats it called, you should have up-to-date drivers automatically.
<SonikkuAmerica> David-A, Psil0Cybin: What's this: >> [    30.426] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<Psil0Cybin> I have no idea...
<David-A> SonikkuAmerica: I dont know. Its in my log too.
<Psil0Cybin> Well for my computer
<Psil0Cybin> i have two drivers in additional hardware drivers
<Psil0Cybin> right i have
<Psil0Cybin> drm driver for the INTEL GMA500 enabled
<Psil0Cybin> and i also have
<Psil0Cybin> Intel Cedarview Graphics driver
<Psil0Cybin> thats disabled
<Psil0Cybin> so i should try switching it?
<Psil0Cybin> you think
<Psil0Cybin> but the problem is i have no other problems other then it randomly booting into terminal im scared to cause more problems
<Psil0Cybin> by switching drivers if it almost usually works
<Psil0Cybin> like its just wierd how 1/10 boots it will go into console
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: yes, and also try use neither (to use the default open source driver)
<Psil0Cybin> do u thinkif i swtich drivers i might butcher it even mo eand not be able to get into GUi period
<Psil0Cybin> if so what should i do?
<David-A> what happend to bravery? but you'r okay. to save the world we need causion
<David-A> Psil0Cybin: if you get to a login screen you can select failsafe session. I am not sure if I remember correctlym, but think then it will use a default driver. It wont help if you dont get to a (gui) login screen.
<machstem> hey, I was wondering if anyone is around to help me out with a weird issue installing xubuntu on a ASUS EEE PC Flare Series
<machstem> I wanted to install xubuntu 12.10 for my daughter on this thing, and the process seems to go, but all throughout the install I see a message about "unable to enumerate usb device on port 1".  It goes on, over and over and over again, throughout the installer, and then on reboot after a successful install, it constantly floods the screen.  I never end up seeing a GUI, just a init3 login prompt.  It's so bad I can't even see myself type s
<machstem> over and over again.
<machstem> I installed the OS using a USB drive; having use the ubuntu usb installer method.  There are no options for me to disable USB ports in the BIOS of this thing.  I'm at a loss as I haven't been able to find anyone who can help.  I tried a command:  update-usbids and the command worked, but the messages keep appearing repeatedly.
<Psil0Cybin> machstem: i never heard of that problem
<Psil0Cybin> im using an ASUS Aspire One
<Psil0Cybin> and it was hard to get Xubuntu i had to find a SPECIFIC build
<Psil0Cybin> for the machine im using
<Psil0Cybin> by googling Xubuntu Acer Aspire One Download
<machstem> interesting
<machstem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819263
<machstem> found this
<machstem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1069031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069031 in X.Org X server "intel gma3600: X unable to start" [Undecided,New]
<machstem> i don't know exactly how to patch this kind of stuff
<machstem> how do i blacklist gma500_glx ?
<Psil0Cybin> David-A: when i tried to remove the old driver it removed the new one
<Psil0Cybin> so the only way to active the latest one is to active both of them :S
<Psil0Cybin> is that normal
<machstem> Psil0Cybin: looks like I may need to use 12.04 LTS from what I've read
<machstem> Psil0Cybin:  do you know how to "disable gma500_glx" ? (one of the suggestions posed on a bug report)
<Psil0Cybin> no machstem :(
<Psil0Cybin> im kinda figuring out linux lol im still pretty new
<Psil0Cybin> 5 months
<Psil0Cybin> since i stepped fully into Xubuntu without windows
<machstem> ah k
<machstem> i run a lot of linux systems, but mostly server stuff
<machstem> rarely use a gui at work
<Psil0Cybin> so
<Psil0Cybin> selected the new driver guys and it enabled both of them so i guess i have to have both of them activated
<Psil0Cybin> because i cannot have the newest driver activated without the older one
<Psil0Cybin> but now the problem is i have to keep restarting and restarting till i see if the problem occures
<Psil0Cybin> it seems okay at the moment, i was able to boot right into Xubuntu this time
<no_esc> do the mime types also reside in a file? which can be edited in vim for example?
<well_laid_lawn> have a look in ~/.local for a file
<no_esc> I checked, but as far I can determine it's not possible, because it is sort of a database which depends on a directory structure located in /usr/share/mime/ and xml-files
<no_esc> But thanks for the time, much appreciated. (in the future I will search before asking)
<vice_> Guys, why Skype always asking me link open source (chromium)? How can i do it forever. Theres no checkbox for that. Thx!
<aicasn-V> every so often my pc needs more ram than it has so it starts using the swap space. why is it, though, that when ram usage drops back down to almost non-existent the data isn't moved back out of the swap space?
<bgardner> aicasn-V: Here's a lengthy overview of swap that should address your question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<aicasn-V> thanks. will read
<cub> aicasn-V, I think if you during the installation chose "Use the whole disc" it will give you a swap space equal to your RAM. At least mine is.
<bgardner> cub: I believe aicasn-V's question was why swap was not being freed after it was no longer in use, rather than amount of swap created at install.
<cub> bgardner, yeah, I just wondered myself when I read through the wiki page.
<bgardner> cub: Yeah, and while that's a comprehensive article, I don't know that it actually answers aicasn-V's question.
<cub> aicasn-V, "Once data is in swap, when does it come out again? Transferring data out of swap is (for traditional hard disks, at least) just as time-consuming as putting it in there. So understandably, your kernel will be just as reluctant to remove data from swap, especially if it's not actually being used (ie read from or written to). If you have data in swap and it's not being used, then it's actually a good thing that it remains in swap, since it leaves more
<cub>  memory for other things that are being used, potentially speeding up your system."
<cub> from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157793/why-is-swap-being-used-even-though-i-have-plenty-of-free-ram
<aicasn-V> bgardner: the link you provided has a script for forcing the data back into memory (a simple disable then reenable swap partitions) but it doesn't say why the kernel chose to leave the data swapped in the first place
<bgardner> aicasn-V: Correct, see cub's answer - the kernel is understandably reluctant to touch data for swap, either in or out.
<aicasn-V> cub: makes sense. thanks for posting that :)
<cub> np, I got curious myself running a small eee pc
<Kaapa> hey there. Some of my webapps are crashing firefox
<Kaapa> (eg: twitter)
<cfhowlett> Kaapa, start FF from the command line and note the error message on crash.
<Kaapa> ah - ok!
<Kaapa> cfhowlett: http://kaapa.pastebin.mozilla.org/2918833
<ttuba> Hello?
<bgardner> !hi | ttuba
<ubottu> ttuba: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cfhowlett> Kaapa, OK I see it.  Sadly, I don't speak ... whatever that is.  Bring the query to the main #ubuntu channel and ask there.
<xubuntu628> hell
<xubuntu628> hello
<xubuntu628> can someone help me?
<bgardner> !hi | xubuntu628
<ubottu> xubuntu628: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gumby> !seen edge08
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Gumby> oops, whong channel
<WormDrink> hi
<WormDrink> can unetbootin space be used by xubuntu also ?
<elfy> WormDrink: do you mean if you set it up with free space across reboots - if you do I believe so, though I've never actually done so myself
<elfy> WormDrink: do you mean if you set it up with free space across reboots - if you do I believe so, though I've never actually done so myself
<elfy> I posted that at the same as you left the channel :)
<WormDrink> thanks
<WormDrink> how come the screenshooter only has support for the very worst image host ?
<knome> WormDrink, that's what the developer uses. patches welcome.
<WormDrink> knome, I can give money
<knome> WormDrink, i'm not somebody who can implement such features, but i'm sure you can find somebody who can in turn implement and send the patch
<knome> WormDrink, even for free :)
<GridCube> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<GridCube> knome, see the message in -devel, is the correct one, this one works no more
<knome> yeah, i was about to fix that, but i got lost. thanks for reminding
<knome> !es | GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GridCube> perfect, thanks knome :D
<ball> What email client ships with Xubuntu?
<pleia2> thunderbird
<ball> Oh.
<ball> Thanks
<Silver_Arrow> My sound stopped working after a power failure induce shutdown.
<Silver_Arrow> the only selectable set of controls in panel now is dummy output
<Silver_Arrow> any ideas how to fix it?
#xubuntu 2013-08-27
<Silver_A1row> Anybody there and know why mixer is borked?
<Silver_A1row> pulseaudio volume control doesn't see any of my sound hardware either, only 'dummy output'
<jazzdude00021> Question for anyone out there: I'd like to make a bootable DVD with a browser and not much else on it to run on a few of my school's old laptops. Is remastersys the best way to go for creating that image or is there another software that works?
<Silver_A1row> Live DVD of xubuntu have too much stuff on it?
<Silver_A1row> Well, I think there is too much junk on there myself, they had to abandon cd's
<jazzdude00021> a little... I'd like them to boot it without getting an install prompt...
<Silver_A1row> software center, bleh :P
<Silver_Arrow> Derpy client, I just noticed that
<jazzdude00021> and the terminal is root so they could /hypothetically/ install stuff to any existing writable medium
<jazzdude00021> Is there a live dvd that doesn't install that I just missed when looking over the Xubuntu webpage?
<Silver_Arrow> Doubt it
<jazzdude00021> I guess I'll use remastersys unless there's a better option...
<Silver_Arrow> the only live cd I know of off the top of my head that doesn't install anything is g-parted live, and it wipes entire hard disks
<Silver_Arrow> oh, make sure you take g-parted off of the live dvd too
<jazzdude00021> Will do... though the HD in the laptops will be wiped anyway so there's not much they could do with it
<jazzdude00021> at least nothing I couldn't undo by runing G-parted :-)
<Silver_Arrow> lemme guess, shipped with windows 8? :3
<jazzdude00021> Nope... these are old.. .shipped with XP or in some cases Vista
<jazzdude00021> just trying to breathe new life into them
<Silver_Arrow> ah, I have an older laptop with xp pro I made into a dual boot
<jazzdude00021> give our students basic internet access, nothing more... Basically make a Chromebook out of old hardware gathering dust in the closet
<Silver_Arrow> when I tried using the xp much I had to upgrade the ram in it
<Silver_Arrow> Is it possible for a kernel to have a memmory leak?
<[0gb_us]> Do I need any extra software for a game controller to work in Xubuntu?
<[0gb_us]> Never mind. It seems the controller wasn't working due to some issue in some of the games I tested it in. Also, if anyone out there is considering getting a game controller, I'd recommend one with a joystick. Many of these games assume there is a joystick, and won't allow movement by arrow buttons.
<aj_> hello
<aj_> Hey folks, I have a couple questions regarding my graphics on xubuntu 13.04.  I have sandy bridge. when I do lspci -v and look under the VGA controller for the Intel GPU, it's listed and it says the kernel driver in use is the i915.  When I do lsmod, I see for video, it has two modules loaded -- i915, nouveau.  Same thing goes for drm, two modules - i915 and nouveau.  Is this normal?
<xubuntu790> I need help!
<xubuntu790> Help someone?
<nerdtron> xubuntu790 what help do you need?
<liyuce> Hello, I'm running xubuntu 13.04 on my computer, but I've faced a problem about this program: http://lovebizhi.com/linux_deb
<liyuce> 桌面环境：XFCE
<liyuce> 桌面环境：XFCE
<liyuce> qrc:/UI/image.qml:143: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: myimage
<liyuce> qrc:/UI/image.qml:119: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: myimage
<liyuce> qrc:/UI/DetailForm.qml:88: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: tagsmodel
<liyuce> qrc:/UI/DetailForm.qml:56: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: kvmodel
<liyuce> qrc:/UI/DetailForm.qml:39: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: detailtitle
<liyuce> qrc:/UI/imagelist.qml:10: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: datamodel
<liyuce> 1280
<liyuce> Segmentation fault
<Unit193> Contact the author, and please put pastes in pastebin.com
<liyuce> I dont
<liyuce> I don't know what the different between 13.04 and 12.04, because I can successfully run it on 12.04, so I'm asking here~
<liyuce> Anyway, thanks for your reply~
<xubuntu329> hello xubundu friends
<xubuntu329> can someone help me how to connect my xubundu machine on a domain controller network on windows server 2003?
<xubuntu329> the best help for me will be a guide for noods (if there is any)
<xubuntu329> can someone help me how to connect my xubundu machine on a domain controller network on windows server 2003?
<Unit193> Well, I think you can use centrifydc, no?  It's in the partner repos.
<Unit193> !ad
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<xubuntu329> i give a try to this link
<xubuntu329> thank you ubottu
<xubuntu329> what is partner repos?
<xubuntu329> Unit193 i suppose centrifydc is a program for xubundu?
<Unit193> Yeah, more or less.
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xubuntu329> i forgot to tell you that i'm noob
<xubuntu329> oh , i see.... every thing on terminal! :P
<xubuntu329> i'll give a try on that too
<xubuntu329> thank you
<Unit193> You can also open software sources, but so much easier to tell you to copy and paste. :P
<xubuntu329> so i'll copy-paste this on my terminal and .... ?
<xubuntu329> thank you guys for your help
<flaviuscorhei> Hello. Using my phone to ask questions... I installed 12.04 and could not use qualcomm 3g modem. Please help. Thx
<cub> !qualcom
<flaviuscorhei> Yes
<flaviuscorhei> Qualcomm
<flaviuscorhei> Huawei
<flaviuscorhei> Remote area. No access to high speed net
<cub> flaviuscorhei, I was hoping there was some information already in the ubottu, but it wasn't.
<flaviuscorhei> I checked net and came here. Thx.
<flaviuscorhei> I am not t total newbie.
<flaviuscorhei> Can u help pls?
<flaviuscorhei> Lsusb id i have. Bus1 dev5
<cub> No I have no experience of qualcom.
<flaviuscorhei> Thx cub. Can you suggest whrre to look ?
<cub> No hang around here and someone else might help you.
<flaviuscorhei> Hello. Anyone can help with qualcomm 3g usb ! Yhx.
<timbermaniac> Hey guys. My network manager (connection info) shows the correct DNS server entries, yet whenever I run dig or even try to resolve in Firefox, it's not using these servers. Looks to only be using root servers. Any clue?
<flavcor> Hello. Anyone familiar with 3g quallcom usb modem? Does not work. Thanks
<xubuntu265> How can i use a new memorycard ? I think i need to format it in linux some way but how ? i get a message the media is read only.
<TheSheep> xubuntu265: there is a switch on the side of the card
<TheSheep> xubuntu265: switch it
<xubuntu610> it is me with the memory card. can not copy and paste anything.
<xubuntu610> and the stupid mousepad stoping sometimes so i need to restart to use it.
<TheSheep> install powertop and disable power management for the touchpad
<TheSheep> that should help
<xubuntu610> why is it not possible to copy or paste anything ?
<xubuntu610> and even with the switch turend of it is read only on the memorycard.
<TheSheep> xubuntu610: what does dmesg say?
<xubuntu610> first of all i can not paste it dont working. when i try send to i get this:  Error while copying to "9016-4EF8".
<xubuntu610> this message i cud copy and paste.
<TheSheep> it should have some details below it
<xubuntu610> The destination is read-only.
<xubuntu610> that is all
<TheSheep> well, is the card switched to read-only?
<xubuntu610> i have try both positions.
<TheSheep> any relevant messages in dmesg?
<xubuntu610> it is mounted but read only.
<xubuntu610> do i need to format it some ways ?
<xubuntu610> how can i format it ?
<bgardner> xubuntu610: Please read the support questions - TheSheep has twice asked you about dmesg, that should be your next step.
<xubuntu610> dmesg ?
<xubuntu610> i dont know what dmesg is.
<bgardner> xubuntu610: Open a terminal and type 'dmesg | pastebinit' and give us the URL it hands back to you.
<lokote_jones> Xubuntu said it could "auto install" my OS. Well, it installed a MBR on my media hard drive and now I can't get my files. I am about to pay $40 to get some software to recover my files. No real question here; just bitching because I want my blood pressure to go down. =( Also, my head phones aren't working in Xubuntu after a reboot.
<cfhowlett> lokote_jones, cool off and we'll tell you how to fix it.
<TheSheep> lokote_jones: did you read the part where it told you to backup everything?
 * cfhowlett  thinks ... "faq? README?  We don't read no stinking README!"
<lokote_jones> TheSheep: I had backed up the drive about 35 gigs ago (which is relatively short for me)... so I thought "well; this will be fine... I have installed debian millions of timeswith no problem"
<TheSheep> lokote_jones: just teasing, sorry
<lokote_jones> But now I want my 35 gigs back. =( cfhowlett: I tried TestDisk, Fdisk, Chkdsk.
<lokote_jones> TheSheep: It's ok. I'm just suffering from kilo-tons of butthurt right now. =(
<cfhowlett> lokote_jones, if those files were overwritten for formatting they're gone ... or so I understand.
<lokote_jones> It appears Xubuntu thought it was helping by taking my entire 1tb NTFS partition and turning it into a MBR. The files are safe and sound; just have to use this disk recovery software I have to pay for cuz the open source stuff didn't work. But I did the free trial; got some test files back; and now I get to go from there.
<lokote_jones> I'm going to write up a blog post on it when all is said and done. TestDisk took 4 hours and 30 minutes to "analyze" the drive. Then it came back and said "Nope; I dunno what to do." lol....
<bipolar> lokote_jones, something doesn't make sense to me... the MBR isn't really a partition. Did Xubuntu format and mount a /boot partition there?
<lokote_jones> bipolar: I'm not sure. Let me type up exactly what occurred ---
<lokote_jones> 1. I used a usb drive to boot into a install ISO for Xubuntu. It said that it recognized that I had Lubuntu and asked if it could just replace it. I agreed. The installation began. After the installion was completed the computer wouldn't boot. I moved to BIOS, changed the "boot drive" from my SSD to my media drive. The computer booted. I tried to mount my media drive. It refused to mount. At some point one of these tools said my entire media drive wa
<lokote_jones> 2. I reinsted the drive into the xubuntu machine. ran all the different ubuntu recovery tools. none worked.
<lokote_jones> 3. got the drive back out, brought it to work, and tried one of the recovery tools we have here. It got me 3 files and said if i want the rest I can pay 39.99.
<lokote_jones> 4. ??? 5. profit?
<lokote_jones> That's the whole story give or take all the cussing and such.
<bipolar> Was the media drive in a lower numbered sata port or something? That's kindof strange. Did you get a grub menu when booting from the ssd?
<bipolar> your step 1 got cut off... what did it say when you tried to mount it?
<lokote_jones> bipolar: I did not. The SSD was marked as /dev/sda and the media drive was /dev/sdb if that helps.
<bipolar> :\
<lokote_jones> bipolar: I got an error in which it returned a non-zero error of 12. It stated my drive had an issue with the size.
<cfhowlett> lokote_jones, working with multiple destinations is definitely an advanced user level task best performed manually and NOT left to the ubuntu installer script.
<bipolar> Sounds like the partition table got fubar'ed
<lokote_jones> All I wanted it to do was install everything to the SSD, like lubuntu did, and not touch my media drive. I have since removed all hard drives from the computer and mounted htem into USB cases. From now on; I wont use linux with more than one Hard drive.
<lokote_jones> The SSD is all that will sit in that box from now on.
<bipolar> lokote_jones, just unplug the extra drives when you do an install.
<bipolar> I mean internally... disconnect the sata cable.
<lokote_jones> Just so I don't sound like I dislike xubuntu, which I really do like, I would like to say that xubuntu did something new I have never seen before. My HDMI video card now pushes sound out of my television. that is super neato. But every thing else is a tremendous anger-factory.
<lokote_jones> Can Xubuntu be installed on a computer that uses an ATI radeon hd3200 video card? Still get video acceleration? Any hardware lists for xubuntu?
<Myrtti> !hwl | lokote_jones
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Myrtti> there!
<Myrtti>  dunno how up to date it is though
<knozzle> Would someone possibly know about any available documentation about modifying the look and feel of the splash screen presenting when entering the passphrase on an out-of-the-box encrypted installation?
<manufort> bjr je viens d'installer xubuntu  mais j'ai  un probleme avec flash player
<Kaapa> guys, I have a problem with (I think) gtk themes
<Kaapa> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08272013-040624pm.php
<Kaapa> that's gitg, one of the apps that exibith that behavior
<Kaapa> I have no clue where that black stuff comes from
<manufort> how install flash player for firefox please
<Silver_Arrow> manufort: Did you install the restricted extras package?
<manufort> how that?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<manufort> thinks
<manufort> it's possible to drive xubuntu with my smartphone
<manufort> ?
<manufort> and for change the resolution ?
<xubuntu763> Is there someone of whom I may ask a question about xubuntu?
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu763> Alrighty, then. I'm using xubuntu, but having some problems with screensavers, suspend and the like. The system locks-up or logs me out with annoying frequency. I've removed xscsreensaver which seemed to be the problem, but it is pretty shaky. Any ideas how to fix this?
<xubuntu763> Perhaps it will help if I specify that I'm using xubuntu 15 (Olivia) xfce x64. I've got 8 - 4 Ghz cores and tons of ram. I also run XP Pro in a virtualbox vm.
<rjdohnert_> No you are not using Xubuntu, you are using Linux Mint
<bazhang> !mintsupport | xubuntu763
<ubottu> xubuntu763: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rjdohnert_> The only alternative distribution that I know of thats based on Xubuntu is OS/4 OpenLinux, http://www.os4online.com
<xubuntu763> I got here through the xchat support link on xubuntu and, trust me, that is the os i am running.
<rjdohnert_> They use the same repos as Xubuntu
<rjdohnert_> Thats because they base the repositories on Xubuntus, but its not Xubuntu
<xubuntu763> i was running Mint, but took it off and reloaded xubuntu.
<rjdohnert_> There is no Xubuntu 15 though
<Isolol> Attempting to dual boot install xubuntu and win7 (which is already on, I shrunk a partition already), I was following http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/2/ as a guide, and was curious if I could just skip the / and /home as separate paritions and just make the / partition
<rjdohnert_> Yes you can
<Isolol> Thanks.
<Isolol> Also, should I really use 4gb swap? That seems a bit excessive when my Linode only has 256MB
<rjdohnert_> The installer bases the amount of swap on RAM thats availbale to the machine, you can lower it if you want though
<Isolol> The guide said to use 4gb of swap. I don't know what a good amount to have for it is I use 16GB RAM currently.
<sfarber53> Are there any known problem with screen savers and/or suspend in Xubuntu x64 13.04?
<rjdohnert_> With 16gb of RAM you really dont need swap
<Isolol> Alright, thanks for the info.
<rjdohnert_> Unless you think you will run out of RAM
<Isolol> I would hope not o.O
<Isolol> permission denied to create directory 'root/.cache/dconf' dconf will not work properly
<Isolol> just spammed my installer window, not sure what to do about that
<GridCube> what you tried to do?
<Isolol> I was installing xubuntu alongside win7, using the guide above.
<GridCube> standard aplications should not be able to create folders on /root
<Isolol> This is during fresh install.
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> Isolol, why dont you just choose "install alongside windows" from the installer?
<Isolol> I'd rather not have windows and linux fighting over the MBP
<GridCube> they will
<Isolol> I created a separate /boot partition for xubuntu
<GridCube> you have to replace the windows mbr with grub in order to boot one or the other anyway
<aguitel> how install jockey-gtk
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<GridCube> but you dont need it
<aguitel> no abre che
<GridCube> its integrated to the last tab of the application sources menu in the ubuntu-software-center, and you can access it in the aditional drivers option on the menu
<aguitel> a ok
<GridCube> on the setting menu
<GridCube> P: 'sup aguitel
<aguitel> GridCube, tell me a good theme for xfce
<GridCube> i like greybird, albatross and mediterranean
<aguitel> need to add ppa or install from normal repos?
<GridCube> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/mediterraneannight-gtk36-theme-pack.html
<GridCube> greybird and albatross are default, mediterranean is on the webupd8 ppa
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/dEtxS07.png
<aguitel> the first link work in xfce?
<GridCube> yep, see my screenshot
<aguitel> ok gracias
<GridCube> de nada
<syre> hey guys, is there any commandline way of autostarting XBMC when the X-server starts up? like .xinitrc or .xprofile? I'm coming from arch and that's the way to do it there
<lokote_jones> Would it be considered rude or appropriate when making a support request to do so in the ubuntu forums and then post a link to the question here with a short synopsis?
<GridCube> lokote_jones, if you do that to post most of the information its ok
<GridCube> but if you get a solution in this channel or any other you should update the forum thread with the solution and mark it solved
<GridCube> what is not correct is for you to cross post trhough irc channels
<knome> or any communication methods at the same time, without giving people time to respond, really.
<GridCube> true that
<didier> Hello I'm try to install xubuntu 13 on my usb drive but the installation program only allow me to install on /sda. How can I use another drive ?
<knome> didier, there is no xubuntu 13. i assume you are referring to 13.04 ?
<GridCube> didier, when choosing how to install go to the manual partitioning and choose a different target fo /
<didier> yes
<didier> GridCube: I just have the /sda
<GridCube> then your usb is not being properly recognized, i sugest you to retry with the usb drive in a different port
<GridCube> you can choose to go to a live session previous to try to install and make sure the usb drive is being recognized
<didier> GridCube: But I am on the live session on my usb
<didier> GridCube: Do I need to use 1 usb for the live session and another one to install ?
<elfy> yes
<GridCube> yes
<didier> Ok
<didier> Thanks
<GridCube> or at least a partition in the usb drive
<GridCube> i guess
<didier> Thanks I try
<elfy> and you need to make sure that grub is installed in the right place
<lokote_jones> GridCube: Thanks. And I assumed as much but I am not entirely familiar with IRC standards of behavior. So I thought it was best to find out. I would prefer to do both since it gives a chance for others to google and find the solution if I document it in that manner. Thanks!
<GridCube> lokote_jones, if you do it here it gets logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> and is searchable
<lokote_jones> GridCube: Did not know that. Thanks for the link!
<lokote_jones> Earlier I posted asking if the Radeon HD3200 is supported by Linux... http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx That is the link to the driver for that video card. Just incase. <Issue solved lol :3>
<xubuntu804> Can not go online with xubuntu 12.10
<ali1234> right, i'm on the xubuntu daily live image. the sound indicator doesn't work, but the keyboard controls do finally...
<knome> ali1234, if you wish to help with xubuntu testing, you should report the results on the ISO tracker, not on this channel
<ali1234> where's that?
<knome> ali1234, /join #xubuntu-devel and we can chat more about that
<ali1234> incidentally, it doesn't work on the release either :P
<ali1234> i'm already there
<idodeisuke> how do i let the screensaver show a certain picture only instead of an actual screensaver?
<didier> Cool it works :)
<olbi_> who is admin of xubuntu.org website?
<knome> olbi_, i am one. what's the issue?
<xubuntu409> hi
<xubuntu409> is there anyone
<knome> !anyone | xubuntu409
<ubottu> xubuntu409: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu409> I am unable to boot cd
<xubuntu409> In Ubuntu there was a program Wubi which starts installation, what file does xubuntu have which starts installation
<knome> xubuntu does not have wubi; you can't start the installation from windows.
<xubuntu409> ok, but cd doesn't boot, I thought that installation file is missing
<knome> what is the error you are getting?
<xubuntu409> DMI pool checking Data
<knome> did you check the md5 sum for the iso?
<knome> !md5 | xubuntu409
<ubottu> xubuntu409: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<knome> it might be your CD is burnt incorrectly because of problems in downloading or something else
<xubuntu409> says md5 check somes are different
<knome> in that case the downloaded file is faulty
<xubuntu409> MD5 Sum column shows alfa numeric numbers but Compare column is blank, I pressed compare & message popped , md5 check some are different, did I do it right?
<xubuntu409> Do I have to download it again?
<GridCube> yes
<knome> GridCube, he's gone
<GridCube> lol, ok
<ali1234> this is great :)
<ali1234> font rendering is finally fixed :)
<ali1234> and there are nice themes
<Monkeytoe> has anyone purchased a wireless adapter recently that was fully supported by linux?
<Monkeytoe> looking at this on wiki.debian.com
<Monkeytoe> USB: 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v1 802.11abgn [Atheros AR9170+AR9104]
<Monkeytoe> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/N300+Wireless-N+USB+Adapter/9928575.p?id=1218196479078&skuId=9928575&st=WNA1000&cp=1&lp=6
<Monkeytoe> is that the same one you think? That is in stock
<genii> Most Atheros work great
#xubuntu 2013-08-28
<Spiritus> Hello, people.
<David-A> hello
<David-A> !hello
<David-A> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lokote_jones> Is there a way to know which cable for my SSD would make sure it is number one in the list? Does it even matter what cable my SSD is connected to inside my computer?
<holstein> lokote_jones: i would ask in a hardware irc channel.. you can always just try isolating them out, and plugging just a few or one in. fstab is good for nailing down where things are
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DJJeff> when I try to launch gnome-terminal, gedit or any gnome based application I keep getting
<DJJeff> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<DJJeff> im running Xubuntu 13.10 Saucy
<DJJeff> the gnome application does actually start after about 45 seconds
<DJJeff> where as Xfce apps start instantly (leafpad, xterm)
<baizon> DJJeff: you can ask at #ubuntu+1
<baizon> this is a channel for xubuntu < 13.10
<DJJeff> I did try an strace and pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035422/
<DJJeff> ok I will try ubuntu+1
<xubuntu332> sup anybody there
<xubuntu332> have a few questions
<xubuntu332> whats the best RDP client/server when remoating from win to linux
<Wulfe> rdesktop
<Wulfe> or there is also remmina
<xubuntu332> how do they compared to NX and x2go
<Wulfe> not much beats NX imo
<Wulfe> but i was just offering something simple
<xubuntu332> have you tried x2go?
<xubuntu332> anyway, i have an old router that does not have the feature of being able to be end point vpn
<Wulfe> not really but i am familiar with it
<xubuntu332> so my friend suggested pppoe
<xubuntu332> do you guys have a better sugestion
<darshan> hi guys! small question regarding shortcut keys: i added a new shortcut for opening the applications menu with Super_L. But when I use combinations with Super_L e.g. Super_L-F for the file browser, the application menu triggers as well. Any way around this?
<well_laid_lawn> try alt+super_l for the menu
<darshan> thanks. yes that will do it. But I like to have just Super_L for the menu. And Super_L combinations for others. Is this not possible?
<well_laid_lawn> you press super+L and the menu is gonna pop up - doesn't matter what othe keybindings you have set up
<well_laid_lawn> oops I meant super_L
<well_laid_lawn> but you knew that ;)
<darshan> that's right. but if i bind Super_L+F for the file browser, both the file browser & menu opens!
<well_laid_lawn> yes 'cause you pressed super_L
<well_laid_lawn> it's pretty straight forward
<well_laid_lawn> add a modifier for the menu
<well_laid_lawn> like alt
<darshan> ok thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<bongbong> hello brothers, Im a newbie in this xubuntu, I tried to access my webmail but it alway direct me to IIS7 sites , please i need yout help to access my webmail , any  apps needs to install ? thank you so much !!God bless everyone
<TheSheep> bongbong: no, you don't need to install anything, make sure you are using the right address for your webmail
<ui_> !details | bongbong
<ubottu> bongbong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu132> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con la versione live di xubuntu?
<xubuntu132> ho masterizzato 2 iso di xubuntu ma la live non parte come posso installarlo
<xubuntu132> la iso di ubuntu mi funziona benissimo
<knome> !it | xubuntu132
<ubottu> xubuntu132: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu132> thx
<xubuntu881> Hi there! In Xubuntu 12.04 LTS de-DE there is an pronounciation error: Dateiystem instead of Dateisystem. Please correct!
<xubuntu218> I have downloaded the iso, twice, the resultant dvd isn't bootable?
<elfy> I'd check the md5sum and make sure you're burning it properly - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xubuntu829> hello
<xubuntu829> is it possible to connect a disk drive to a xubuntu box and install xubunto onto this disk from the running xubuntu?
<xubuntu829> there is a startup disk creator for usb... so it should be not very different I guess
<xubuntu829> I tried to google but found nothing useful
<xubuntu218> iso download md5sum OK
<xubuntu218> I am burning from win Vista, I can not get the burner to work in Mint or Fedora, so I'm using my laptop
<xubuntu218> I don't find any setting to make it bootable
<elfy> xubuntu218: try using http://infrarecorder.org/
<elfy> make sure you burn as an image
<elfy> then check that the machine is set to boot from cd first
<xubuntu218> I need help makeing dvd bootable
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<darkblue_b> hi all - first things first.. our Linux "distribution" has gone 7.0, we build on top of XUbuntu and once again we are just so pleased with the whole thing. Our bet compliment to you is to distribute widely, which we do.. Great!    http://wiki.osgeo.org/wiki/Live_GIS_Disc_Press_Release_43
<darkblue_b> s/bet/best/
<darkblue_b> the working code is here.. all the install and build scripts are in bin/   http://svn.osgeo.org/osgeo/livedvd/gisvm/trunk/
<xubuntu218> I still need help makeing the dvd bootable
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to check your bios and make sure the computer can boot from the dvd
<xubuntu218> it boots to several cds Hiram's for one
<elfy> then I'd assume you're burning it wrong
<ui_> xubuntu218: check the md5 of the dvd: dd if=/dev/sr0 bs=40M | md5sum
<elfy> or it's not burnt properly
<xubuntu218> I checked the md%sum  ok
<ui_> then the dvd was burnt correctly
<xubuntu218> when I burd it I use the Vista laptop and there is no setting, just poke and hope
<ui_> does the laptop have >= 512M of RAM?
<xubuntu218> I got an iso burner (not the Vista and tried it, same.  the iso is good, I put it on a thumb drive and it works on the laptop
<xubuntu218> laptop has 2 gig
<xubuntu218> but it has to be with the burner
<xubuntu218> you know one that works on vista?
<Maple__> Just checking - Xubuntu 13.10 is sticking with X, right?
<pleia2> yes
<Unit193> http://open.knome.fi/2013/08/22/xubuntu-team-no-mir-for-13-10/
<Maple__> Got it, thanks.
<xubuntu772> hello
<xubuntu829> is there a way to install xubunto to a second disk from an existing xubuntu system without booting the installer (anyhow) ?
<xubuntu772> I've been having a minor issue in 13.04 recently where I'll be prompted about an avaiable update(s)  but viewing the updates shows no information about them, the update manager is blank. Rebooting makes no difference. Updates still install fine though.
<TheSheep> xubuntu829: you could probably boot a virtual machine
<ui_> !debootstrap | xubuntu829
<ubottu> xubuntu829: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<xubuntu772> Not that I can think of xubuntu829, but I'm no expert
<ui_> xubuntu829: ... or install ubiquity
<xubuntu772> oops there ya go i guess :)
<ui_> !ubiquity
<xubuntu829> this is still about bootingh
<xubuntu829> why does the installer need to booted?
<xubuntu829> being root it could simply run on an existing installed xubuntu??
<TheSheep> xubuntu829: it wasn't designed with that in mind
<ui_> debootstrap and ubiquity can be run from a running system.
<ui_> The second one is newbie-friendly, the first one gives more customization but has a more complex installation process
<TheSheep> ah, so it was designed for that after all, sorry
<ui_> xubuntu772: open a terminal, type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ui_> paste the output on !pastebin and link us the pastebin
<ui_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu772> thanks, like i said it still updates fine and all just no info shown in the update manager :)
<xubuntu772> Anyway my post about my issue was really more of a bug report i guess, but wasn't sure where else to share it.
<xubuntu772> I can view what they are in terminal, but casual/new users won't use terminal for updates.
<xubuntu772> Sorry, the "Software Updater"
<xubuntu772> Sorry, one last time with correct terminology: I've been experiencing a minor bug in 13.04 recently where I'll be prompted about an avaiable update(s)  but viewing the updates shows no information about them, the Software Updater is blank. Rebooting makes no difference. Updates still install fine though.  Anyone else?
<xubuntu829> ui_: thanks... my google hits told me these can install the live cd itself...
<xubuntu829> without having a CD written...
<xubuntu772> kind of like a live usb 829?
<ui_> xubuntu772: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1211511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1211511 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Text not visible in Software Updater dialog (update-manager GUI) when updated software is available." [Medium,Confirmed]
<ui_> is it this bug?
<xubuntu772> Thanks ubottu, I think so, sounds the same.
<ui_> xubuntu829: AFAIK they do not.
<xubuntu772> Yep, I read it all and exact same issue, glad it's been properly reported, thanks again.
<ui_> If you want a custom Live CD, you want to google for "remaster", and you'll find UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) or RemasterSys
<xubuntu772> *Thanks ui, not ubottu :)
<ui_> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<xubuntu218>   on the problem with the dvd not booting.  It isn't the dvd, I tried it with the laptop and it works; but the old Dell will boot to an old Mandriva dvd, just doesn't have room for it
<ui_> xubuntu829: If you want to copy the default live CD, just do dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/path/to/file.iso bs=40M and then add a menu entry to grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Manually_editing_the_GRUB_files
<xubuntu218> I cannot see why it sees some dvds as bootable and others not
<xubuntu499> hello all
<xubuntu499> i am very new to linux and have an issue with my install of 12.04 LTS, it seems after the install my graphics/dispaly is really bad a if its running on a 16 bit of sorts.
<xubuntu499> not sure what i should do.  it shows that the intel i915 drivers are installed
<xubuntu499> have a 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G]/Ge Intgrated Chipset
<xubuntu499> any help would be great
<ali1234> xubuntu499: i've heard of this problem before
<patti> hello, is this xubuntu499
<patti> logged in on irc
<patti> i can upload a screenshot to show u how bad my graphics look
<patti> if it helps
<ali1234> well, it might help
<ali1234> there's a chance your screenshot will look normal to everyone else
<ali1234> but that in itself would give some information
<patti> ah
<ali1234> i'm just looking for the bug report about this actually
<ali1234> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59113
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 59113 in Driver/intel "[IVB DP] Banded colors/reduced depth over Thunderbolt on Mac Mini Server 2012 (6,2)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ali1234> note that the fix is labelled "drm/i915: set up PIPECONF explicitly on ilk-ivb"
<ali1234> and was fixed very recently, so it won't be in 12.04 probably
<patti> :(
<patti> can u not share a screenshot or .png on paste.ubuntu.com?
<ali1234> no, only text afaik
<patti> ahh
<ali1234> you can share screenshots in ubuntu one, or imagebin.org
<Sysi> or dozen other sites
<ali1234> yeah but i could not remember any others off hand
<patti> yea ill use pastebin
<ali1234> imgur i guess
<patti> http://imagebin.org/269045
<patti> should show u what i see
<ali1234> that looks ok to me
<patti> dam
<ali1234> but i half expected that
<ali1234> the same was true for all the other people who had this problem
<patti> oh ok
<ali1234> although - you know the wallpaper is supposed to look like that?
<patti> that messed up like someone smered it around?
<ali1234> the banding, it's supposed to be trees i think
<ali1234> hang on let me check
<patti> see its almost like its out of focus
<ali1234> can you take a photo of the screen for comparison?
<patti> like um... shadows ontop of shadows
<ali1234> on the bird?
<patti> all over
<patti> i see almost 2 birds
<ali1234> even on windows and stuff?
<patti> windows are fine
<ali1234> yeah i'm pretty sure it's meant to look like that
<patti> wow what a mind screw that is
<patti> hmm wait its still gotta be something wrong
<patti> cause even at the login its the same way
<ali1234> well there still could be stuff you can see that doesn't show in the screenshot
<patti> like im running in 16 bit grapics not true
<patti> wish it was easier to explain :(
<ui_> I agree, the background image looks normal to me.
<ali1234> http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/upload/4366/TEST%20PRINT.jpeg
<ui_> Does Google Images also look 16-bit?
<ali1234> what does that look like?
<knome> patti, the wallpaper is designed to be like that. you can always change it if you don't like it.
<patti> its ok, not clear i guess.  also when i move a window (drag) its choppy while moving.  The problems are like if I uninstalled my video drivers in windows, then tried to run without them
<patti> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59113  <--- is what my display looks like
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 59113 in Driver/intel "[IVB DP] Banded colors/reduced depth over Thunderbolt on Mac Mini Server 2012 (6,2)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<patti> yea
<ali1234> are you using efi on a mac?
<patti> no
<patti> on a old dell dimension
<lokote_jones> Is it possible in Xubuntu to quickly swap between my HDMI sound and my headphones without being forced to do it one at a time?
<lokote_jones> Like, a button I can press that switches all sound from the HDMI port to headphone jack 2.
<patti> http://askubuntu.com/questions/300889/xubuntu-13-04-intel-video-chip-bad-color-and-video
<patti> this may do it
<ali1234> it might do, but you might need a newer kernel as well
<patti> oh
<ali1234> also you might find that same update in a PPA, which is probably better than building it yourself
<ali1234> is there a panel applet for "settings" - ie it shows all the stuff in settings manager as a menu?
<knome> ali1234, no
<patti> ok so what would be the correct steps to try in this without breaking my system
<ali1234> patti: not sure really. pretty much anything you do with this kind of low level software has the potential to break your system
<patti> bummer
<ui_> ali1234: in 12.04, the stuff in settings manager is a sub-menu of Applications.
<ali1234> i'm not using 12.04
<ui_> You may add a second Applications button and customize the menu
<ui_> and add them manually
<ali1234> hmm yeah that would work
<ali1234> "Use custom menu file" yeah?
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, i am having issue alt tabing full screen applications, it seems not to work, any way to fix this?
<knome> PhoenixSTF, can you be a bit more elaborate than "does not work" ?
<ui_> Yes, that, or right-click the button >> Properties >> choose the Customize Menu button
<ali1234> alacarte is horribly broken in 13.10
<ali1234> also wouldn't that affect the main menu too?
<knome> ali1234, try menulibre
<PhoenixSTF> knome, useing full screen Aplication like Dota2, alt+tab does not work
<knome> ali1234, there's a PPA for that
<ali1234> why is the demo video running menulibre on unity - which doesn't have a menu?
<ali1234> you can't disable the icon on applications menus
<ali1234> ah!
<ali1234> it's actually much easier than any of these suggestions
<ui_> ali1234: you can change the icon to process-idle
<ui_> which is an empty icon
<ali1234> all you have to do is say "custom menu file" and then select /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-settings-manager.menu
<ali1234> i won't even need to keep my custom thing in sync if new config applets are added
<knome> except they probably aren't added there
<ali1234> why not?
<ali1234> xfce4-settings-manager does read in this menu file when you run it
<knome> ali1234, ok, then it's probably automatically updated
<knome> ali1234, we're pulling stuff in the settings manager based on the category in .desktop files
<ali1234> i don't see anything obviously missing at this point in time
<ali1234> actually this settings menu has stuff that isn't in the manager too
<ali1234> like synaptic
<knome> that's why i think it's not completely in sync.
<ali1234> weirdly there's two different versions, one is in xdg-xubuntu
<ali1234> they're different sizes too
<knome> and aiui, it shouldn't
<ali1234> they seem to produce the same menus though
<ali1234> maybe it just defines a menu category and then the actual items are pulled in based on that?
<knome> aiui, that's how it's technically done
<ali1234> yeah it's full of logic and category definitions
<ali1234> so this might not be identical to settings manager, but it looks like it is exactly what i wanted in the first place
<wanttolovedjango> Is there any difrence between xubuntu and ubuntu + xfce  ? I mean can the xubuntu users use #ubutnu ?
<wanttolovedjango> difference
<ochosi> ali1234: did you ever test the gtk3 indicators?
<ali1234> i've been busy reporting bugs in the base stuff all day :)
<ochosi> i see :)
<ali1234> it's next on my list though
<ochosi> as in: now? :)
<ali1234> can do
<ali1234> this is what i've got so far: http://imagebin.org/269050
<David-A> wanttolovedjango: not much difference between xubuntu and ubuntu with the xubuntu-desktop package installed. there may be some overlap of applications and services unless you uninstall them manually.
<ochosi> ali1234: hm, that's a screenshot of your desktop..? :) so you're at square 1?
<ali1234> yeah
<ochosi> well you have all the instructions
<ali1234> ochosi: indicator-plugin isn't finding the libxfce4ui headers in /usr/local
<ochosi> ali1234: did you run "sudo ldconfig"?
<ali1234> yes
<ochosi> that's odd
<ochosi> and you built it with --enable-gtk3?
<ochosi> i mean libxfce4ui
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> hang on, it's asking for something different now
<ali1234> ok, everything built and installed
<ali1234> how do i backup the panel config?
<ali1234> oh wait never mind
<ochosi> ali1234: don#t forget to install a few gtk3 indicators ;)
<ali1234> if i have the gtk2 and gtk3 versions both installed will that cause problems?
<ochosi> i guess not
<ochosi> gtk2 indicators should be ignored
<ochosi> but you can remove them if you want
<ochosi> it's not problematic to re-install them
<ali1234> ok i installed every indicator i could find and added the indicator applet - it's just empty
<ochosi> restarted the panel?
<knome> ochosi, ali1234: if you can, take it to -devel so all developers (micah) can follow
<ochosi> (from the commandline ideally)
<ochosi> yeah, i gotta go any second anyway
<knome> yup, and micah isn't here
<ochosi> agreed
<knome> thanks
<ali1234> yeah i restarted it - made no difference
<ali1234> even the indicator-sound-gtk2 doesn't show up, which is different
#xubuntu 2013-08-29
<Kayje> Hi all. I'm getting an error when I try to reformat one of my hard drives; wondering if anyone has advice on how to fix it. "/dev/sdd: unrecognised disk label"
<WormDrink> so when is next xfce version ?
<David-A> Kayje: i suspect it means the partition table is corrupted. i don't know if the drive itself is failing or if you ran some program that overwrote the first block of the drive.
<Kayje> Oh super, I will look into that, thank you :)
<David-A> Kayje: yes, do a proper diagnostics before assuming how to fix it
<Kayje> David-A: The drive is completely empty, so I'm not worried about a reformat, but that is definitely a good point
<David-A> Kayje: there are a bunch of different tools to recover certain files from disks where the file system is damaged. one of them may be able to restore partition tables.
<David-A> Kayje: look at s.m.a.r.t status, what the drive itself think of its own health. there are command line tools, as well as nice guis for that.
<Kayje> David-A: Just reading an article on S.M.A.R.T.; it also mentions using fsck on an unmounted drive
<David-A> Kayje: fsck is to check a filesystem. i suspect you have a problem with the partition table.
<Kayje> David-A: Should I also check for bad blocks?
<David-A> Kayje: one way to check s.m.a.r.t status is the DiskUtility (may have a new name now).
<David-A> Kayje: i would check smart first.
<David-A> Kayje: you can via s.m.a.r.t tell the disk to make a self test, which will take a few minutes (or longer depending on level of thoroness)
<Kayje> David-A: I am having trouble finding the DiskUtility but I'm fairly sure it's because I'm currently running a live session from the boot cd. Once the install finishes I will dig a little deeper. Only options available under "System" are "gigolo" "ibus" and of course "Task manager"
<David-A> Kayje: and don't take my assumption about the partition table for granted. check what "unrecognised disk label" really means, and that you selected the right disk.
<Kayje> David-A: Thanks for all the help :) I'm brand-spanking-new to Linux
<David-A> Kayje: you can install programs in the live session. if it is a live cd, it will only be installed in the current session of course, and you must have enough ram, but that is usually no problem. the package should have "palimpsest" or "gnome-disk" somewhere in its name, unless its changed.
<David-A> Kayje: ^ the package for "disk utility" that is
<Kayje> David-A: I've got GParted but don't see any disks utilities still. Searched /bin/ for both "palimpsest" and "gnome-disk" as well as usr/bin but don't see them in either. My google-fu indicates I should see something labeled "Disks" in my Settings Manager but don't see it there either; I may have to use a command line of some sort to load it
<Kayje> Well, any disks utilities other than GParted of course
<Kayje> Looks like it's time for the installation reboot; back in a few
<patti> hello, could someone help me w a display/depth/width/16/24 bit issue I am having.
<patti> running 12.04 lts
<patti> seems drivers are loaded from what i can tell, just display isnt clear, crisp, or focused
<Kayje> Install (finally) successful!
<David-A> Kayje: do you have a "disk utility" or "disks" now?
<Kayje> David-A: I do not, and GParted has disappeared. It was suggested to another user with similar issue that they might be hidden
<Kayje> Trying to find the link but of course I can't remember
<David-A> Kayje: gparted is not installed by default, but easily installed via software center, synaptic package manager (or apt-get if you know the exact name)
<patti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038628/   *if anyone is willing to help
<holstein> patti: i would try something like arandr, and see if you can set a native resolution
<Kayje> patti: I have just installed Arandr for use with my dual monitors and setting separate resolutions fixed my graininess
<Kayje> David-A: Good to know, nabbed gparted in the software center
<Kayje> Searching again for palimpsest in my package files
<David-A> or search for disk utility (it may have changed name at some point)
<Kayje> David-A: Still don't see palimpsest or gnome-disk in my files. I'll see if I can use apt-get in the terminal
<David-A> Kayje: "in my files?" what about searching in software center or synaptic ?
<Kayje> David-A: Ah, I think I was under the false impression that the disks utility would already be loaded. Found one in the software center
<David-A> Kayje: (kuriosa) you notices gparted was installed by default in the live session, but not in the installed system. there may be other progs that are installed in the one and not the other, and vise versa.
<Kayje> That makes sense, thank you
<David-A> Kayje: did you install on the disk that had "unrecognized disk label"?
<Kayje> I did not. It looks like it doesn't have any partition tables set at all. It was previously NFTS
<SonikkuAmerica> Are we still debating on whether or not to use XMir in 13.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind. I read WebUpd8
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am using xubuntu 12.04. Can anyone please tell me what is difference between power management (from settings manager) and power management from Screensaver advanced tab?
<nerdtron> c2tarun where is the screensaver advance tab?? i can't seem to find it
<c2tarun> go to settings manager>Screensaver
<w30> maybe power management gui is for people who don't have the screensaver installed?
<c2tarun> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-thursday29august2013-092202ist.php
<c2tarun> w30, actually when on battery my monitor is not fully turning off, its backlight is on.
<knome> i would imagine the settings in screensaver tab are something else from power management (which is a xfc4 component)
<nerdtron> c2tarun i don't have screensaver on mine.. yes I think it is a seperate program
<c2tarun> nerdtron, I think its feature of xfce4.10, you are using 4.8 right?
<nerdtron> I think the screen saver takes over power management when it is activated
<nerdtron> c2tarun oh yes.. i'm in 4.10 sorry for the confusion
<c2tarun> nerdtron, still you don't have screensave
<c2tarun> I installed xubuntu yesterday and just upgraded to 4.10 and installed nothing else
<nerdtron> i'm on 13.04
<c2tarun> nerdtron, ohh.. :)
<nerdtron> oh I remember...i uninstalled xscreensaver because it looks ugly
<c2tarun> :|
<nerdtron> then I installed gnome-screensaver because I want a good looking lookscreen
<nerdtron> anyway. still it's a mystery on how does the screensaver power options and power management relate to each other
<c2tarun> yeah
<patti> :( can anyone help with a graphics issue on 12.04 lts
<patti> after fresh install it seems like i am running with no video drivers, yet they are installed.  my screen (background and logon splash screen look as if i am running in a 16 bit mode, very choppy looking)
<Myrtti> knome: the blogpost and g+ update are gone now and now he links to your blogentry
<Myrtti> an old one, but still
<MarkusDBX> As mir has been elected instead of x11 in the main ubuntu distribution as of 13.10, is there any risk that mir-only apps will not be working in future releases of xubuntu? Or will there be a compatibility layer making mir-only apps work in xfce?
<Mortal> hi
<jackson_> Hello!
<bgardner> !hi | jackson_
<ubottu> jackson_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jackson_> Just curious... if i want some help with my xubuntu, should i ask here or in #ubuntu?
<bgardner> jackson_: Start here, go ahead and ask your questions
<jackson_> Okay, thanks. I'm seeing an error that says 'Error: opening the cache (E:malformed line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)., E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package list or status file could not be parsed or opened.)'.
<jackson_> Its preventing me from using the ubuntu software center.
<bgardner> jackson_: Please do this and give us the URL it returns: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<jackson_> the url on line 61, i assume?
<jackson_> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ partner
<bgardner> jackson_: That's what I want to see, but there may be items above or below that relate.  Or review the file yourself and see if it teaches you something.
<bgardner> jackson_: Did you edit this file yourself?  I'm guessing that line should be 'deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner' or similar, match your own version of course.
<jackson_> Ill try that!
<jackson_> Thank you very much! I added "ubuntu precise" after the slash and it worked like a charm.
<bgardner> jackson_: You are running Precise, yes?
<jackson_> yup
<bgardner> jackson_: Okay, excellent - didn't want to give you yet more problems.
<jackson_> thanks for the help, im kinda new to linux and you have been a life saver
<bgardner> jackson_: Glad to help, come on back if you need anything else.
<vice_> Hi! How can i make deafult browser?
<vice_> sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser doesnt work
<Sysi> settings -> preferred applications
<Maple__> exo-preferred-applications
<vice_> oh i found mistake, i should type -- not emdash
<vice_> * 0            /usr/bin/google-chrome   200 means that chrome is my main browser, correct?
<vice_> oh god, its realy default, so why the hell skype always asking me about browser priority?!
<lokote_jones> vice_: For what ever reason Chrome constantly "forgets" that I set it to default for me too.
<lokote_jones> vice_: I don't have a solution; but I raise my fist in solidarity at this issue.
<Sysi> chrome tries to use some own random method for set it to be default, you need to use exo-settings or update-alternatives to actually set it
<Sysi> no idea what skype wants
<vice_> i see chrome as main browser in  console
<vice_> and in setting too
<Maple__> check ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and defaults.list
<cub> vice_, lokote_jones me too. I've put it as default in any way I can think of. Still asks.
<vice_> but skype dont cares about that
<Maple__> as well as the same in /usr/share/applications
<vice_> Sorry, Maple__ i cant understand what should i do :(
<vice_> /usr/share/applications theres just all apps
<Maple__> try cd'ing into it in a termianl and typing 'dir'
<Maple__> then find the .list files
<TheSheep> 'ls' not 'dir'
<Maple__> It's an alias.
<xubuntu079> hello
<bgardner> xubuntu079: Hello
<lokote_jones> I just finished recovering my 1TB hard drive. Does anyone have a Xubuntu friendly storage method that can easily handle 2-5 TB of data? Or should I just buy some hard drives and do it by hand or what?
<holstein> lokote_jones: anything really.. there are many ways to mirror or backup.. i would try implementing something you will do, that works for you.. *all* of these options will require an alternate location
<holstein> the included tools in main ubuntu work well
<lokote_jones> Can the included tools do differential backups?
<holstein> lokote_jones: i would look at the specific documentation to make certain your needs are being met.. but AFAIK, yes
<holstein> what do i do? i mirror the data i want to several locations, manually
<lokote_jones> Well; I want to keep a backup of my drive local and then take a hard drive to my work.
<bgardner> lokote_jones: I do something similar to what you describe with rsync.
<holstein> lokote_jones: nothing is preventing you from taking a hard drive with you. if you want to "sync" that data betweem 2 OS's with an external hard drive, that is a different story
<holstein> what you need to do is, describe *exactly* what it is you are trying to do, and a volunteer can help you
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 635 kB
<lokote_jones> No syncing necessary. I just don't want to have to clean my underwear again if my hard drive poops out. =(
<holstein> ^ is a nice gui way to learn about using rsync
<lokote_jones> I was lucky it only cost me $39.99 to rescue my drives.
<holstein> lokote_jones: *all* hard drives fail..
<holstein> lokote_jones: its up to you the level you want to get into for backing up, or cloning or mirroring
<holstein> lokote_jones: even the external drive you are refercing purchasing will fail
<lokote_jones> Right; buyt the idea is that all 3 drives "shouldn't" die on me.
<lokote_jones> Atleast not all at once.
<bgardner> lokote_jones: Theoretically.
<lokote_jones> bgardner: Hopefully.
<holstein> lokote_jones: if you just go ahead and plan on *all* of them failing, since they will, you'll be fine
<lokote_jones> Can rsync do a differential backup?
<holstein> lokote_jones: there is also the house-fire argument.. you can have 17 hard drives mirroring data locally, and if your house were to catch fire, that would be the end of that
<holstein> lokote_jones: *you* can do diff or whatever backup you want with *many* tools in *any* os
<lokote_jones> holstein: I spoke to my boss at work and he said I could just bring in a drive and keep it in our fire proof safe. He said it's fine. So that gives me a "little" more protection.
<holstein> sure.. but files dont get added in any way while its in the safe.. are you going to have 2? and swap them out? how often? .. if you make something more complex than you are wiling to deal wth, you wont deal with it
<lokote_jones> Right now my idea is to have 3 drives. One "in the computer". One  external. then one that I rotate into the safe once a month. (I'm pretty anal about stuff when I start so I don't think I will quit if I can just figure out how to do it)
<lokote_jones> Ugh. Ubuntu One would be awesome but its $150 per month. =(
<lokote_jones> For a terrabyte
<holstein> lokote_jones: host your own free version locally, or go with something "cheaper"
<bgardner> lokote_jones: To be fair, that's an awful lot of data that you are asking them to store.
<holstein> i do not use ubuntuone but i set someone up on it, and his hard drive failed, and it literally repopulated everything after logging in.. very slick for him.. and easy
<holstein> lokote_jones: he did not pay anthing to recover any data.. and if your drive hadnt been spinning, you could have paid more that $40 for that data recovery..
<lokote_jones> bgardner: I agree. holstein: I agree on that too. I was just lucky this time.
<holstein> the only reason not to use ubuntu one is the actual sharing of ones data with a 3rd party like that.. the price is resonable for the space
<holstein> no need to sync *everything* up on ubuntuone either..
<lokote_jones> holstein: Not to sound like a major nerd but the one thing I didn't want to loose was my 800GB of anime.
<bgardner> lokote_jones: I actually use 4 drives + rsync in a configuration similar to what you describe for your plan, and it works well for me.  I don't use Ubuntu One for all backups for both of the reasons holstein just gave.
<lokote_jones> That is my major crux. It's making sure all my art, pictures, videos, and all that junk is never lost.
<holstein> lokote_jones: then, you pay to backup 800gb's of anime.. one way or the other
<lokote_jones> Does $86usd sound fair for a 2TB hard drive?
<holstein> lokote_jones: i would ask in a hardware channel.. or search something like amazon and compare.. this is the xubuntu support channel.. you can use #xubuntu-offtopic
<lokote_jones> holstein: Sorry. Thanks.
<xubuntu139> A lot of people!
<xubuntu139> Hi all
<xubuntu139>   
<xubuntu139> Nobody?
<xubuntu139> Just bots...
<xubuntu139> Hi asterismo
<bgardner> xubuntu139: You haven't asked anything yet.
<xubuntu139> Hi bgardner
<xubuntu139> Just here for a chat
<asterismo> hi xubuntu139
<xubuntu139> no problems with xubuntu
<bgardner> !ot | xubuntu139
<ubottu> xubuntu139: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xubuntu139> Thank you so much for the information ubottu
<xubuntu139> So I had a question indeed :P
<fmeetze> .
<jacklk> is the rumour true about xubuntu?
<holstein> jacklk: try #xubuntu-offtopic for chat
<knome> jacklk, "the rumour" ?
<jacklk> holstein: it isn't offtopic
<jacklk> the rumour was, Xubuntu will no longer be around and merge into ubuntu
<knome> jacklk, right... and where did you read that? did you check the facts from the official website?
<holstein> jacklk: the topic is xubuntu support.. i have not heard anything about a "merger"... xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. and xfce is not going anywhere anytime soon
<jacklk> knome: one of my friends told me last year
<knome> jacklk, right... and who might have that friend be?
<knome> jacklk, what was his sources, etc?
<jacklk> my sources was him saying it
<jacklk> I don't know
<knome> and his sources?
<knome> what if i told you apple and microsoft are merging
<jacklk> I don't know
<knome> would you check the facts?
<jacklk> is that true?
<knome> nope.
<jacklk> oh
<knome> no, xubuntu is not going anywhere
<knome> for official information, you can always refer to xubuntu.org
<jacklk> I don't like Xfce
<knome> okay. feel free to use something else than xubuntu then
<jacklk> all Linux desktop environments are bad tbh
<knome> fair enough. do you have a support question?
<holstein> jacklk: xubuntu uses xfce.. though there are many other desktops in the ubuntu repositories.. desktop environments and window managers
<jacklk> knome: yeah were can I buy Xubuntu?
<holstein> jacklk: "bad" is a matter of opinion.. they either meet your needs or not.. there are many other options..
<jacklk> holstein: Like..?
<knome> jacklk, do you have a real support question?
<holstein> jacklk: you dont need to buy ubuntu or xubuntu.. or most linux distros
<jacklk> So why do people do jobs for free>
<jacklk> ?
<knome> jacklk, okay, you can stop trolling now.
<jacklk> it is a question
<jacklk> Why do people do software for free?
<knome> it is not on topic for this channel.
<jacklk> It must be a scam, does Ubuntu collect info?
<jacklk> like NSA does on your email?
<holstein> jacklk: please /join the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<jacklk> okay then
<jacklk> nobody will answer
<holstein> ubuntu is not reponsible for my email, and all the code is open if one wants to look and see where the data is going
<jacklk> holstein: Thunderbird is encrypted actually
<jacklk> I tried to look at the source, and saw a load of garbage
<knome> jacklk, patches are welcome
<jacklk> ?
<holstein> code would look like nothing in particular if you dont speak the language.. just like any langauge.. but you can always learn the language.. or pay someone to audit it for you..
<holstein> with open/free software, you always have the ability to find out exactly what is going on, if one wants
<jackd> What are the main Linux languages?
<pleia2> jackd: this is offtopic, stop
<holstein> jackd: whatever the developers want to use.. i would try a main linux channel
<Maple__> ##linux, ##programming, ##c++, &c
<Maple__> or see an -offtopic chan
<hpprinter100> hey
<hpprinter100> When i maximise my window
<hpprinter100> it goes over the menu bar
<hpprinter100> so i can't see the scroll bar
<hpprinter100> any ideas how to solve that?
<well_laid_lawn> there should be a config setting for that
<holstein> hpprinter100: in the config for the panel, you can allow windows to cover it..
<hpprinter100> which config file?
<hpprinter100> xfce noob here
<bgardner> hpprinter100: Check your panel settings for 'Don't reserve space on borders'.
<holstein> hpprinter100: i didnt mean to suggest nor imply a file
<holstein> i mean in the menu bgardner is suggesting
<fmeetze> running raring... Skype doesn't allow me to answer incoming calls... any ideas?
<holstein> you can always load up the guest account and mess about there with the panels and settings.. or a new test user
<holstein> fmeetze: i would ask skype support.. i know, i just download the *.deb from skype and use it.. if you are using the repo one, try removing and using http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ if it is different
<fmeetze> will do... thanks
<hpprinter100> the don't resreve is unticked
<fmeetze> holstein: actually used the deb version from skype, should I use the ubuntu 12 instead
<holstein> fmeetze: what do you mean, cant answer incoming calls?
<fmeetze> holstein: I hear the ring tone, but no pop up box comes up
<hpprinter100> holstein Don't reseve soace on boarders is ticked
<fmeetze> holstein: pop up box only comes up after call is disconnected
<holstein> fmeetze: that sounds like it could be soemthing with X or your system..
<bgardner> hpprinter100: Which is it?  You said it was unticked, then said it was ticked.
<holstein> hpprinter100: i would just blow out the config and when i want to play around, i would do as i said, and test in the guest account or a test account
<hpprinter100> ok
<hpprinter100> thanks holstein
<azm> hi
<azm> I have a red line around my panel
<azm> how do I turn it off
<azm> please ?
<knome> azm, close the panel preferences window.
<azm> thank you
<azm> havent noticed its still open
<hpprinter100> xubuntu mounts my drive after i click it on the desktop
<hpprinter100> is there a setting for it to automount?
<hpprinter100> so then i don't have to re-import music from a shared drive each time  i reboot :)
<elfy> !fstab | hpprinter100
<ubottu> hpprinter100: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hpprinter100> best xubuntu music player?
<bgardner> !best | hpprinter100
<ubottu> hpprinter100: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<elfy> hpprinter100: you might just need to see what suits you best
<elfy> I changed music players about for a long time - settled on one about 2 years ago, not changed since
<hpprinter100> !bluefin
<elfy> doesn't always work :)
<bgardner> !info bluefin
<ubottu> Package bluefin does not exist in raring
<hpprinter100> thought it might throw up a fun message about the cannicol london office :D
<hpprinter100> canonical*
<xubuntu929> waiting to install xubuntu...
<xubuntu929> and no one there :)
<elfy> xubuntu929: what do you mean?
<xubuntu929> I mean I am now installing xubuntu
<hpprinter100> elfy which music player is that?
<xubuntu929> It told me to go here
<xubuntu929> like to support or whatever :)
<elfy> oic
<elfy> hpprinter100: I use clementine
<elfy> xubuntu929: this is the support channel
<xubuntu929> aaah, ok
<xubuntu929> so no general chat allowed?
<elfy> xubuntu929: join xubuntu-offtopic for that
<fmeetze> lol.. I had to do a custom notification notice for my incoming skype calls so I can hunt the caller out of my menu to answer the call
<fmeetze> apart from that, only a couple days old with Xubuntu on a 3 year old laptop.  It's doing great.
<mapps> hey folks
<shk2> hello. I am trying to recover data from a broken SATA HDD, but when I was booting after connecting it to my desktopp, I get a lot of errors during startup, and the system just won't boot. the errors seem to result from trying to check the HDD, they read along the lines of "ata3.00: error: { UNC}"
<shk2> is there a way to boot Xubuntu even though one of the HDDs connected is broken?
<shk2> perhaps a flag to be passed in Grub2?
<mapps> ah not sure
<mapps> whats wrong with the hdd?
<mapps> i was going to try and recover data off a damaged hdd later also
<shk2> well, it was from a Windows machine.
<shk2> tried my best so far to rescue what is possible/sensible with ddrescue
<mapps> yea thats what mines from
<shk2> had it connected with a USB connector
<mapps> yep same but mine makes a clicking noise
<mapps> have you tried connecting internally?
<shk2> found the location of the valuable bytes on it
<shk2> yes, that is where this problem comes from
<mapps> ah
<mapps> can you not go back to usb then sorry
<shk2> I plugged it into the SATA port, and now Xubuntu won't boot
<shk2> throwing errors about this disk
<mapps> damn
<shk2> (which I appreciate and understand)
<shk2> still would like to boot from the main HDD
<shk2> there is only one drive in the fstab
<shk2> or mstab
<shk2> (or whatever matters...)
<shk2> sorry. still kind of a noob
<shk2> at least I got into Grub2 from the main HDD
<shk2> but then it hangs with these errors
<mapps> i never now how to recover data
<mapps> seems to be hard to find good info
<shk2> I really feel like sharing my journey somewhere, once it might be finished
<shk2> it was amazing, a lot of stuff to learn for me
<shk2> so you are as well struggling with a broken Win drive?
<mapps> well
<mapps> i got 1 3.5" sata drive damaged
<mapps> and a few laptop satas which i got a usb enclosure for
<mapps> but dunno what to do really
<shk2> NTFA?
<shk2> NTFS?
<shk2> sorry...
<mapps> windows = no use at all for it i found..you get anywhere with win?
<mapps> yea
<shk2> like how broken?
<shk2> bent?
<shk2> broken sectors?
<mapps> hm like clicking
<mapps> so not sure
<shk2> ok. I heard it is not too bad if thaat happens
<mapps> windows detects but doesnt appear in my computer
<shk2> but, unless you did it already, get the partition table from it
<shk2> without that you are probably really fucked
<shk2> but otherwise I would like to share what I had done, if you are interested
<mapps> how do you do that/
<mapps> yea
<shk2> well, I did some research
<shk2> and then made a plan
<shk2> so, first you want the MFT
<shk2> so you use icat to get record 0 of the partition, which is the MFT
<shk2> you do this from the image you tried to get with ddrescue
<shk2> just a rough run
<shk2> if you run icat in verbose mode, it will tell you which bytes it is reading from the disk
<shk2> so then, you use ddrescue so try to recover as much as possible of these
<shk2> then, you use analyzeMFT.py to get a csv of all the files recoverable, from the MFT
<map> dam
<shk2> then select the records you would like to save, and then use icat again, with the -v switch, to figure out, which bytes these are
<map> sorry my netbook BSODd
<map> damn windows 7
<map> sorry dude last thing i saw was me saying how do you do that
<shk2> and then run ddrescue just on those areas of your harddisk
<shk2> ok, sorry
<shk2> shall I "repeat"
<shk2> ?
<map> ya please
<shk2> > well, I did some research
<shk2> > and then made a plan
<shk2> > so, first you want the MFT
<shk2> >so you use icat to get record 0 of the partition, which is the MFT
<shk2> >you do this from the image you tried to get with ddrescue
<shk2> >just a rough run
<shk2> > if you run icat in verbose mode, it will tell you which bytes it is reading from the disk
<shk2> >so then, you use ddrescue so try to recover as much as possible of these>
<shk2> > then, you use analyzeMFT.py to get a csv of all the files recoverable, from the MFT
<shk2> > then select the records you would like to save, and then use icat again, with the -v switch, to figure out, which bytes these are
<shk2> <map> sorry my netbook BSODd
<map> MFT?
<shk2> and then the rest
<shk2> master file table
<map> ah
<shk2> I learned a lot the last days
<map> so icat gives us record 0 then we use ddrescue on what the result of icat?
<map> quick question my network card isnt woring under xubuntu..but it was working during setup? anyone got any suggestions
<cseder> map: probably some driver issue with NetworkManager, if Xubuntu uses NetworkManager. The installer probably uses the old ifup
<map> aha
<David-A> map: are you sure it is the network card? not just that you don't get a connection or dhcp lease with your router or isp?
<map> dqamnit its this broadcom 4401 - seems to be a issue with latest ubuntu
<map> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115659
<xubuntu268> Hi, can anyone currently using 12.04.3 release tell me what kernel is now used as default after the first initial update and upgrade?
<map> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net it says b4311 kernel driver WL in use
<map> but my wireless doesnt even work
<map> anyone able to help
<xubuntu268> might take some time
<Celso> http://imagebin.org/269171
<map> so neither my wired card eth0 or wireless are working
<map> broadcom suck;/
<mapps> ok
#xubuntu 2013-08-30
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I just created a swap partition so that I can hibernate my laptop. Do I have to enable this swap partition somehow or linux will automatically detect it? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-friday30august2013-072757ist.php
<xubuntu115> wow
<Unit193> c2tarun: I have something in my fstab for it.
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Silver_Arrow> there's a window that's way too tall to see the bottom, is there a way to zoom out on the window, or let me drag it up past the upper panel?
<Unit193> Silver_Arrow: Alt+drag
<Silver_Arrow> erm, I have all my alt based shortcuts disable because of program conflicts
<Silver_Arrow> aha, found it in the settings manager, bound super key to it
<Silver_Arrow> the <Lower Window> option removes mouse focus, right?
<jonzen> xubuntu 13.04  having res prob with laptop and 1080p tv as 2nd monitor  tv fine but when i connect it the laptop screen seems to change res  set on 1366x768 in display settings  tv set to 1080  laptop screen gets karger and half of it disappears from screen
<jonzen> laptop vid is nvidia 610m
<jonzen> can ne1 give me suggestion to fix
<nerdtron> jonzen try install arandr to manage secondary display...
<jonzen> k  ty  will give it a try
<jonzen> nope  lappy screen still incorrect  res set correctly but wierding out
<jonzen> any way to turn off mirroring
<nerdtron> xubuntu 13.04? and did you install nvidia drivers?
<jonzen> yes  bumblebee
<jonzen> 610m is a morph  hald intel half nvidia   kind of a pain  shoulda just bought the cheaper laptop  hehe
<jonzen> ill just disable laptop screen while i watch tv  no biggie  thx for help nerdtron
<nerdtron> jonzen sorry..for couldn't help more..i'm not familiar with nvidia drivers as i don't use them...gudluck anyway
<Silver_Arrow> is there a way to make the kernel/joystick drive ignore axis 23, 24, and 25?
<Silver_Arrow> I can't seem to do anything from jstest-gtk to make a game ignore them or not sense anything on them
<Silver_Arrow> (those are the 3 accelerometer axes of a ps3 sixaxis controller I finally got to work)
<xubuntu919> I'm in a chatroom
<map> hyes
<nerdtron> xubuntu919 chatroom support for xubuntu, not just random chat :)
<xubuntu919> Dual-booting Xubuntu along side Windows 7, hope it is better than Ubuntu (used with GNOME Shell)
<xubuntu919> Oh okay, didn't know it was support only.
<nerdtron> xfce is quite good
<nerdtron> oh yeah.. #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chat
<map> i like xfce
<map> although im struggling with everything atm ;/ fresh 13.04 install
<xubuntu919> Thanks, I just never used IRC during an installation. Very interesting.
<nerdtron> map you'll get the hang of it.. if you have questions, don't hesitate to ask
<map> its this pesky broadcom mate
<map> i remember it being a pain when i used Ubuntu previously..and at first I had no wired connection nor wireless
<nerdtron> xubuntu919 a lot og people are here, especially in the ubuntu channel where people ask for help in installation
<map> now ive got a wired connection..but cant get wlan0 to work AT all
<map> i installed linux-firmware-nonfree modprobe b43 ..then did upgrade and after apt-get upgrade the wireless worked...rebooted and wireless woint work
<map> but its listed in iconfig/iconfig lspci -nnK | grep -iA2 net shos its use b43-pci-bridge driver
<xubuntu919> Since it's support, I do have a real question. When I used Ubuntu, headphones worked great, but speakers didn't (popping sound). I tried commands I found google like remove & purge then install, update atlas+pulseaudio. What site would have a guide as to what to install to get my realtek alc888 drivers installed properly?
<nerdtron> how do you say it doesn't work? it doesn't show in the network manager?
<map> ah sorry - network manager when i clic it on the top of my screen well ya it knos theres a wireless card
<map> but no wireless networks shown
<map> i made a post about it - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171279&p=12773653#post12773653
<nerdtron> xubuntu919 modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek
<nerdtron> if you are using 13.04, it should be detected and used by default
<map> me? bcm4311 isnt..broadcom are always a pain;/
<Unit193> Saw the wikipage for it?  I don't find them that much of a pain, though.
<map> hmm but ive tried everything i can think of and the cards listed under iwconfig and ifconfig
<map> but not showing any networks--i dont know what to do
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<map> ive read that:(
<xubuntu627> olá a todxs! sou Eds e estou instalando o XBUNTU....
<map> ;/
<xubuntu627> ISSO AÍ! MAP  O/
<map> hello
<map> english is all i speak
<xubuntu627> hmn, entendo.
<map> hm
<Monkeytoe> is there a way I can have apt-get return my computer to how it was just after I installed it?
<Monkeytoe> basically want it to return everything back to the vanilla xubuntu 13.04 install I did
<nikolam> Monkeytoe, Using BTRFS as file system for the installation? Ubuntu makes snapshots during update, so you can back to previous state of the system. (ZFS also has that, but is off-kernel and tools don't do that automatically).
<Monkeytoe> ah I did encrypted lvm :(
<nikolam> lvm can make snapshots? also, I dont'know if BTRFS can do encryption. Possibly if made on top of LVM.
<nikolam> Maybe you can add another GRUB item, then copy fresh install from elsewhere and then boot it.
<machina> Hi! How do I boot xubuntu on console-only mode? I'm about to make a "home server" from my old machine without a display, so I don't need X at all
<map> damn still not got my stupid wifi wrking
<machina> xubuntu 12.10, that is
<nikolam> machina, hm. like with disabling lightdm?
<machina> nikolam: yes, and all things relating
<nikolam> there were 'alternate' install of xubuntu before, not anymore, that provided text-only install. I think it is up to the latest LTS, after that it is not released anymore. but one can upgrade from it...
<machina> yes, the problem is that I have everything confed with my current installation and I'd rather not replace it with anything else to save the bother :)
<nikolam> I used that alternate-update method to install xubuntu on my eeepc/512MB RAM
<nikolam> machina, maybe just remove packages of desktop environment, you don't need. Or better, just disable starting GUI on boot.
<machina> nikolam: that's my question, actually: How do I disable starting GUI on boot?
<machina> ah, found it with almighty google (duh)
<machina> duh
<nikolam> machina, what, /etc/init/lightdm.conf ?
<nikolam> and, like, rcconf edits it
<nikolam> or sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove (untested)
<nikolam> I use almighty ixquick or duckduckgo , encrypted, private.. they say ;p
<machina> nikolam: Internet suggested simply putting "text" on grub commandline, if that works I'll start removing packages :)
<nikolam> machina, or let them be there (packages) for you to be able to do ssh -X to a machine and run GUI app if needed. It is not using RAM if not running.
<nikolam> machina, it is GRUB2, btw...
<machina> nice, haven't actually thought about that
<machina> I have very little experience with this whole 'remote desktop' thing
<nikolam> and who knows, when you will need to run startc for local session ;p
<nikolam> startx
<nikolam> ssh -X just redirect ports, and application on remote computer is using local X server for displaying and interaction. That os what X is all about. :)
<nikolam> is
<machina> intresting, I got to check that out
<nikolam> it is by design, from ages
<nikolam> it is also saying, there is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<myersg> hey, how do I change the default fonts in Xubuntu 13.04?
<myersg> for the system, and applications?
<elfy> myersg: settings manager > appearance and window manager
<myersg> thanks elfy!
<elfy> welcome
<vice_> Hi! Where can I find autorun in xubuntu, like system->autorun in ubuntu?
<nerdtron> vice_, setting manager> session and startup
<vice_> thx, nerdtron, u are so kind :)
<vice_> why saving arandr resolution file  not working?:(
<vice_> oh, it must be not at system.
<vice_> thx!
<Pkunk> is there any builtin or 3rd party iptables module to block ssl connections by the CN / hostname /alt fields ?
<Monkeytoe> hello... i have a windows file server on my network and just installed xubuntu 13.04 on this pc... I am trying to browse the windows network it just says failed to open windows network
<Monkeytoe> im not trying to become a member of the domain, I just want to simply browse the files on the file server by putting in an authorized domain account
<Sysi> Monkeytoe: check that you have gvfs-backends installed
<Monkeytoe> I do
<xubuntu262> Hello ?
<bgardner> xubuntu262: Hello
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu262
<ubottu> xubuntu262: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu262> Hello, i'm having troubble with a samsung chomebook ,After installing xubuntu on it, i am unable to make the speakers work. Tried to remose pulse audio, tried many things : no mp3 to be played !!
<xubuntu262> Would you have an idea ?
<GridCube> have you installed the restricted extras?
<GridCube> if not then you dont have codecs for mp3
<xubuntu262> I'm afraid not : installing ubuntu has been made with a global script. May I use a apt-get install extras maybe ?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu262> many thanks, try right now.
<xubuntu262> ....processing...
<xubuntu262> Done. I am a real newbie : sould i reboot after each apt-get ?
<GridCube> not really unless it asks you too
<xubuntu262> Thank you. So, no reboot asked, speakers level are high, alsamixer is at high levet too. When I launch audacious (or any mp3 player) still no sound at all. Speakers are ok with chrome Os....really coming fool !!
<xubuntu262> BTW, headphones no longer work too....Anyone may have andea ? i
<xubuntu262> Sorry : anyone may have an idea ?
<GridCube> xubuntu262, check in pavucontrol that the proper output is being used for audio
<GridCube> see in the last tab that you are using a correct configuration as well.
<GridCube> check that no output is being muted, check that too against alsamixer
<xubuntu262> Ok these has been done. Output is set to "speakers" and configuration is "Analog stereo output". None seems mute. I return to alsamixer, thank you for helping.
<holstein> xubuntu262: try toggling mutes.. the function key ones.. the ones in the control.. several different ways
<newbie834> hi to all
<xubuntu262> Hello. Alsamixer still at the highest level, and no mute  controls.....is it possible to try to play an mp3 directly from terminal, just to be sure ?
<newbie834> i would like to ask your help in the following issue: in ubuntu desktop the sleep mode hotkey on the keyboard works, in xubuntu it doesn't. where to find the problem?
<holstein> xubuntu262: did you toggle *all* mutes?
<xubuntu262> I think so, some of them seemes unreachable. "headphone" " speaker" "line in" "lineout " ADCL" ...but I need to go to the eye's doctor : didn't saw others controls on the right !! Sorry, i try now to put them at high level, or to make them work.
<holstein> xubuntu262: dont think.. confirm. test *every* mute possiblity and toggle it
<xubuntu262> Ok let's go.
<holstein> xubuntu262: i have had that *same* issue.. and when i toggled the function key, it muted, and i had to go to the software mise to unmute.. even though it showed it should be playing
<holstein> xubuntu262: you cannot trust the labels in alsamixer.. your card vendor likely didnt supply that information to the alsa team
<xubuntu262> Thanks all. So : i confirm that  every "toggleable" cursor is at the highiest level . MP3 player shows that the song plays.  It seems that my installation is probably wrong...
<xubuntu262> Apologize for ma poor english : i'm french, I have an excuse !
<holstein> xubuntu262: i never said highest level
<holstein> xubuntu262: i said toggle *all* mutes.. on and off..
<xubuntu262> Well I probably not doing correctly what you say : i see for exemple "headphones". Using "enter" allows to move the cursor up and down, from z ero to max. In fact, there is no "mute" position except move the cursor to zerov  : tht's what i call "no mute". Something else to do ?
<xubuntu262> to zero : that's what I call "no mute".
<xubuntu262> BTW card is DAISY-I2S
<holstein> xubuntu262: correct.. i am talking literally about mute
<holstein> xubuntu262: the function key mute .. the mute i alsamixer.. the must in pavucontrol
<holstein> *not* other controls.. just mute.. since it *is* a known bug.. and an issue i have seen before
<xubuntu262> Yes, I saw it cos the speaker icon on the desktop looses its blue "sounds" in front of it, when i turn "mute " on in the pavucontrol. Think i will try to find a "patch" or correcting package....
<holstein> xubuntu262: try the live CD.. then, you'l be able to determine if its software or just your config
<holstein> if you have the same alsa and kernel versions as the live CD, and the live CD works, and your install doesnt.. you dont need a patch. you have something misconfigured
<holstein> xubuntu262: be sure you try as another user
<xubuntu262> Ok. Anayway, i don't have a liveCD, I used a script to load xubuntu directely from goo.gl/r9synd . So, i will open another session, and try to compare....Anyway, thank you for the help, i'm sure now to have a "misconfigured" somewhere. May  come tomorrow on the site to say i found....Thanks a lot, and have a good"end-of-day" !
<holstein> xubuntu262: you used a script to do what?
<holstein> xubuntu262: could be, you are not using xubuntu at all.. if you didnt get xubuntu
<xubuntu262> I used a script, like "crouton" but much better, to directly install xubuntu from the Net.
<xubuntu262> Here is it : curl -L -O http://goo.gl/s9ryd; sudo bash s9ryd
<holstein> xubuntu262: that link is not hot anymore.. i cannot confirm you installed xubuntu at all
<xubuntu262> This installs ubuntu to chromebooks....
<xubuntu262> huh : used it tree days ago...and yesterday...
<xubuntu262> See it ?
<xubuntu262> Here's the url ;http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.fr/2013/05/chrubuntu-one-script-to-rule-them-all_31.html
<valeriy__> hi, I have a next problem. Using Nemo File manager, I'm able to open a samba folder, but how can I choose files to open directly from application. Like in audacious, open files that are on samba folder?
<Distrot> Hi. Can't seem to mount my ntfs drives in 13.04. Installed Xubuntu after reformatting a Windows Server 2012 partition and it won't seem to mount. I'm not sure why the drives are in "an unsafe state" but I just want to override the inaccessibility. Basically, I just need help structuring the command to remove_hiberfile. Thanks.
<yeyeman> hi
<yeyeman> hey
<knome> anybody knows where *all* the systems paper sizes are defined? i'd like to cut them down...
<Unit193> knome: /home/unit193/.gtk-custom-papers is the file for custom ones, but searching for locate gtk | grep pap  found nothing other than that.  It seems like it may be in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcups.so.2 ?
<knome> actually, the paper sizes are defined in the .ppd file per printer (or at least that's how i was able to modify the list)
<knome> but turns out i don't need that, i can just use a command to print what/how i want and not need to poke the long GUI list
<Unit193> Aha, alrighty.
<hotmedal> I'm somehow banned from #ubuntu. I haven't been there in a month
<Unit193> hotmedal: Should ask in #ubuntu-ops
<hotmedal> thanks
<Azelphur> Anyone know of a WM I can use that gives me separate workspaces per physical monitor?
<w30> Azelphur, Wouldn't that need an awfully big monitor?
<Unit193> w30: Think he means workspace 1 is on monitor 1, workspace 2 on monitor 2.
<w30> Azelphur, or good eyesight and a high resolution
<w30> Unit193, hmmm...
<Azelphur> Unit193: yea, that's exactly what I mean
<Azelphur> on a quad monitor setup, changing workspace on all 4 monitors is less than practical
<w30> Azelphur, you would need a sports or Broadway Play  program to keep track of having a bunch of workspaces on each monitor. Maybe a spreadsheet?
<Azelphur> w30: or a panel on each monitor, indicating which workspace you are on, just like normal.
<Azelphur> there seems to be everything else, per-monitor window lists, per-monitor panels, why not per-monitor workspaces? :P
<w30> Azelphur, probably not many developers/programmers have 4 monitors. Some well heeled person needs to donate some monitors and video cards.
<Azelphur> w30: wat, pretty much all the developers I know have piles of monitors
 * w30 is less than flush with cash.
<w30> Azelphur, they need to get busy; I see a need and so do you. *smile*
<w30> people working with a lot of text and text files, or graphics modifying would benefit greatly.
<w30> Azelphur, I wonder if those graphic designers in  SGI or Disney companies using those 3 thousand dollar Mac Pro's can do that?
<Azelphur> w30: dunno
<Azelphur> I'm sure I remember hearing about a WM that could do it
<Azelphur> I found some stuff saying gnome 3s default behaviour is to only workspace on the primary monitor, lol
<r4d1x> hey, I've been getting an error with seahorse-tool, it seems I can encrypt a file once, but after that I get a GLib warning, and nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<knome> !offtopic | w30, Azelphur
<ubottu> w30, Azelphur: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Azelphur> knome: how on earth is that off topic?
<w30> CRS kicks in?   :=)
<knome> Azelphur, SGI, Disney or GNOME 3 are not related to xubuntu support
<w30> knome, sorry. w30 shuts up
<Azelphur> knome: it's related to the question I asked about Xubuntu, try reading at least some of the conversation :)
<knome> Azelphur, i did. you can move to -offtopic if you want to continue the social discussion.
 * Azelphur sighs, goes to find support elsewhere
<knome> i suppose your question was answered: there is no such feature
<knome> re: other WM's, i'd ask a generic linux channel, many people here use xfce pretty much exclusively and thus have little experience of other WM's
<knome> Azelphur, ^
<Unit193> Could try awesome, but don't think it does either...
<Azelphur> knome: maybe so, I think we were getting somewhere, as I say, there are definitely wm's that can do it, it's all about finding which one it is, and whether it likes XFCE or not :P
<knome> Azelphur, i understand, but this isn't the channel to find out (because that's not really a xubuntu support question any more, and because people here are unlikely to know the answer)
<Azelphur> fair enough
<knome> Azelphur, you are free to ask in -offtopic (where many of the active supporters and otherwise generally more broadly interested people hang out in)
<Azelphur> It's cool, I'll ask in ubuntu-uk, they generally aren't so aggressive against slightly-offtopic :P
<knome> ...they also have a much broader topic.
<htmlgifted> hay all htmlgifted 12.04 xubuntu user... Nice to met u.. I hope i can find and provide help to any one and every i can... Happy labor day to u all... tty all l8ter.
<knome> htmlgifted, you'll want to join #xubuntu-devel where most of the development talk in IRC for xubuntu happens
<htmlgifted> oh ok... i'll do that one two then thanks.....
<yeyeman> what does an * after a file mean in ls?
<David-A> yeyeman: you mean like "ls Madonna*"? also try "ls *.mp3".  * is a wildcard. it may be part of a filename pattern or a filename pattern by its own.
<David-A> yeyeman: it is not "ls" that expands * and ? in filename patterns. it is the shell that expands them, and then pass all matching filenames to ls.
<yeyeman> David-A: no I mean like script.py*
<David-A> if you meet yeyeman, tell them that with the -F flag, ls -F append * to files with executable permission (the probably have ls aliased to ls -F if just ls do that)
#xubuntu 2013-08-31
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I have a problem with default notes app. When I restart my laptop all my desktop stops sticky notes are rearranged to the center of the screen overlapped by one another. Is there any way to fix this?
<warsong> hi all
<warsong> is that a gui to check and fix bad sectors
<map> hmm
<map> could u not use fsck
<warsong> its my understand fsck dose not do a surface scan
<map> oh
<warsong> how to liniux handle bad sectors? any on know
<Noskcaj> warsong, #ubuntu is probably a better place to ask
<xubuntu452> Hello Sir
<gry> Hi.
<xubuntu452> I want help about ubuntu antivirus and firewall support
<xubuntu452> Ubuntu is the Greate Operating System but there is something is missing
<xubuntu452> it is antivirus and firewall support
<xubuntu452> because business man people want max security
<xubuntu452> any soloution?
<xubuntu452> like Vipre antivirus and macfee internet security and pc cline
<Unit193> iptables/ufw is pretty much the firewall, and linux generally doesn't really get viruses, so antivirus is generally used on mailservers or when networked in a windows env.
<Unit193> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SuperEngineer> hi folks.  Thinking of replacing ubuntu with xubuntu on old acer netbook - can I use ubuntu-one in xubuntu [12.04.3] ?
<cfhowlett> SuperEngineer, of course
<SuperEngineer> cfhowlett: many thanks for the reassuraance - cheers
<cfhowlett> SuperEngineer, be safe, have fun
 * SuperEngineer installs xubuntu on netbook
<xubuntu512> hi
<xubuntu512> Hi have a question about flash player
<xubuntu512> what I have to install to make flash work on my computer ?
<bekks> !flash | xubuntu512
<ubottu> xubuntu512: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xubuntu512> so gnash ?
<bekks> No. Read that link please.
<xubuntu512> cause I am reinstalling a computer now with xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu512> okay
<xubuntu512> Previously I've installed a kubuntu, all browsers crash when I want to see a video from youtube
<xubuntu512> Idk if the grafic card can cause this pb ?
<xubuntu512> :/
<daniel__> re
<daniel__> bekks, I've just install the restricted formats
<daniel__> Flash don't work and notification center said smth
<daniel__> when i want to visite youtube
<daniel__> the /uplugin-container crashed with SIGILL
<daniel__> k thx
<SuperEngineer> hmmm - now that was unexpected: installing xubuntu on old Acer netbook & I think think it just installed grub onto the SD card... could be good [security] or could be bad [not recognised] - about to find out
<SuperEngineer> ho hum, what a surprise - it went straight for the hard disk... time to put boot repair cd in external drive
<SuperEngineer> good ol' Boot-Repair-Disk... luvit
<SuperEngineer> errrmmm... having installed xubuntu, & having installed ubuntu1 on it - how the heck am I supposed to find it... it's not showing anywhere!
<bazhang> login window
<SuperEngineer> got it! - installed gnome-do & let it find it!  now u1 claims to be "installing"
<SuperEngineer> bazhang: I would have done that if it was there ;)
<bazhang> ubuntu-one you mean? ?
<SuperEngineer> yup
<bazhang> I mistook that for ubuntu
<SuperEngineer> I'll let you off - this time ;)
 * SuperEngineer sniggers
<SuperEngineer> but thanks anyway
<largi> hello
<largi> I have problems
<largi> Xubuntu .
<SuperEngineer> largi: /ask
<SuperEngineer> largi: !sk
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<largi> My dad has a laptop Dell d840 latitue processor pentium 4 2.4 ghz, 512 SDRAM, graphics, geforce 4 440 go. 32 mb, when you install xubuntu at the time when the installed kernel computer just turns off;/ know what could be the reason for this behavior is not that the installation was complete, I used a translator so I'm sorry for the mistakes. English I have a very weak
<largi> please help me :(
<SuperEngineer> [thanks Unit193]
<Unit193> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Unit193> Would that help more?
<largi> tak pl
<largi> ok I join #ubuntu-pl
<xubuntu304> hi
<xubuntu304> can I ask something?
<xubuntu304> please?
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu304> I am new to ubuntu. I have kubuntu installed and right now I download the xubuntu for my old laptop. I don't know how to burn it (Cd? dvd?) so that I can install it on the old laptop I mentioned.
<Unit193> 1. Does you laptop have a DVD drive?  2. Does it have the ability to boot off of flash drives/USB devices?
<xubuntu304> 1. Yes
<xubuntu304> 2. Yes
<Unit193> I'd recommend the second.
<ui_> Do you need to have a separate installation? You can install xubuntu on the same system as kubuntu, and switch the desktop environment at login.
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Unit193> xubuntu304: I read that as Kubuntu on one computer and Xubuntu on another, am I wrong?
<xubuntu304> Kubuntu is on my pc. I download xubuntu for my old laptop because its an old centrino with 1GB RAM. It's another system, not the same. My pc has kubuntu (fine) and my laptop has Windows XP (not fine, I want xubuntu on it).
<Unit193> (I kind of skipped making sure on that, bad me...)
<ui_> ah ok, I assumed that kubuntu was on the laptop, sorry.
<Unit193> ui_: Thanks for asking him, though!
<xubuntu304> But I'm totally new to kubuntu. I don't know what to do with the file I download right now and how i get it on dvd
<Unit193> xubuntu304: If you're on XP, I'd highly recommend LinuxLiveUSB, and if on Kubuntu, there's other tools listed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xubuntu304> I kinda don't form it right for you people. Wait...
<elfy> xubuntu304: k3b is the tool you need to use in kubuntu - make sure to burn it as an image
<xubuntu304> Right now, I'm on my desktop computer. There is kubuntu installed and I'm a newbie. I managed to download a version of xubuntu, because my old laptop which has windows xp on it which not working right now, and I thought to install xubuntu. I allready have downloaded the file through torrent. Now I have xubuntu here on download folders on kubuntu and I don't know how to burn a DVD!
<elfy> use the app I told you above
<xubuntu304> ok thank you very much. I'll try to figure it out.
<elfy> point it at the download - burn as image - slow speed
<xubuntu304> ok, I think I found it... thank you very much. Take care people...
<xubuntu428> I came back, because I need your help. I was here 5 minutres before. So, here is the case: My old laptop is a centrino with 1 GB Ram and 120GB HDD. First I tried to install kubuntu 13.04 on it and a message came out. Then I searched and found out that xubuntu should be better on old systems. I downloaded it and with your help I burn a DVD with it. I put it in and try to boot and install it and the same message comes up:
<xubuntu428> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae    Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU. Please help.
<xubuntu428> Which version of linux would be appropriate for my CPU...
<ui_> xubuntu428: try xubuntu 12.04, which is non-PAE
<Unit193> Debian or a more closely based Debian deriv with linux-image-486 kernel.
<Unit193> ...Or the LTS, yes.
<ui_> (the i386 version)
<xubuntu428> ok... Is there any kubuntu distribution which is non pae? I would like to have the same environment on pc and on laptop. It will be easier for me to go away from windows :)
<elfy> I'd guess lts - but #kubuntu would be the place to check :)
<xubuntu428> ty
<xubuntu428> bye
<Unit193> Think you'd have to go minimal first, think their 12.04 shipped PAE.
<shupton> I can't get .flv or mp4 video to consistently play. Once in  a while it will work but eventually the video is gone and all I get is audio. I use VLC and Gnome Mplayer.  If I use Puppy linux on the same computer it has no problem playing the video.
<bazhang> the download helper plugin can transcode them on the fly
<bazhang> firefox
<shupton> I'm trying to play videos I downloaded using the download helper.
<shupton> They are .flv and .mp4 files stored on the hard drive.
<bazhang> right, it will change the flv to mp4 as it downloads. you could go further with handbrake I suppose
#xubuntu 2013-09-01
<Monkeytoe> hello... I have a rode podcaster usb microphone hooked up. It has an audio port on it to plug in headphones. When I hook up to the audio port I can hear every sound in the room. In windows to disable this all I had to do was mute the microphone in the speaker properties. How do I do this in linux?
<hpprinter100> Hi
<hpprinter100> I am mounting two hard disks on boot
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<xubuntu005> hi, i'm running xubuntu 13.04  [3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP X86_64]   with cgminer and 2 GPU. Problem is that ksoftirqd [ for both cores] + cgminer are using 100% CPU
<hpprinter100> when the pc starts it errors out as sometimes the drives are assigned difrent sdb/c
<hpprinter100> so it attempts to mount the wrong one
<hpprinter100> and fails
<hpprinter100> here is my fstab config for the drives : http://pastebin.com/iczRRYT2
<bazhang> so assign them correctly
<bazhang> !blkid | hpprinter100
<ubottu> hpprinter100: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<well_laid_lawn> I like using labels for partitions
<hpprinter100> cool thanks
<bazhang> np
<hpprinter100> is there a GUI version?
<bazhang> of what?
<hpprinter100> auto-mounting drives on start up
<bazhang> you want a gui way of editing the fstab?
<well_laid_lawn> you could add mount options to xfce's autostart I guess
<well_laid_lawn> it has a gui...
<ui_> xfce autostart happens later... after fstab
<ui_> so it has nothing to do with fstab
<well_laid_lawn> but the lad wanted a gui so ...
<Sysi> it still works for mounting
<Sysi> with gvfs-mount
<Sysi> and that's not really graphical
<mojk2056> Hello?
<mojk2056> Could someone help me, i got quite the problem :3
<bekks> !ask | mojk2056
<ubottu> mojk2056: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mojk2056> !ask
<mojk2056> Anyway, i recently bought a Fujutsi laptop and tried to install xubuntu on it, and i works but i have a small problem.. The touchpad doesnt work, but the xubuntu recognizes it, but its not working..
<Cocenpt220> Hello, i have a huge problem with my laptop while installing Xubuntu, the touchpad wont work at all. It didn't work in boot, and neither when i updated when i was done. In setting i can see that it recognizes it but it wont work. Its a Synaptics
<SuperEngineer> Installing Xubuntu on old netbook last night I broke a toe!!  No health warning anywhere on live CD... disgusted  ;)
<isank> whenever i try to copy a file into a removable drive, it starts good but at the end it stucks on 1 second remaining and then take too much time to get completed. Any solutions for this? Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit edition
<isank> is anyone there?
<isank> or everyone has left
<isank> or no one knows the solution for it.
<skorpio> hello, could anyone please try to help me fix my suspend issue with xubuntu 12.04?
<skorpio> it looks familiar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/990129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990129 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Suspend/Resume hangs and fails - Ubuntu 12.04LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skorpio> created this module file but it fixed the issue only untill the latest updates needed to be installed
<skorpio> i should be using xfce-4.12 for i was adding its ppa to my sources list and did all the updates
<skorpio> however about:xfce tells me it would be 4.10
<skorpio> i had compiz running but removed it
<Sysi> xfce 4.12 hasn't been released yet and the default of 12.04 is 4.8
<skorpio> k sorry for that
<skorpio> this is what lspci lists: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051982/
<xubuntu545> burn xubuntu to usb??
<bazhang> unetbootin
<xubuntu545> (( unetbooting 11.10(( over
<xubuntu545> 13.4?
<xubuntu545> (...bb
<xubuntu188> hi
<xubuntu188> I am installing ubuntu n its 'copying installation logs' for 2 hours now...
<xubuntu188> how am i supposed to stop it?
<elfy> 2 hours?
<Unit193> Think you could switch to TTY1 and see if it says anything.
<elfy> xubuntu188: ctrl+alt+F1 to do that
<elfy> personally I'd have quit a long time ago ...
<elfy> xubuntu188: did the install successfully install grub - were you watching it while it installed
<yeyeman> what's the difference between ls and l?
<Sysi> l is an alias spesified in ~/.bashrc
<xubuntu590> how can i enable flash player?
<xubuntu590> hello?
<xubuntu590> hello
<David-A> xubuntu590: have you installed package xubuntu-restricted-extras or flashplugin-installer ?
<David-A> come back!
<TheSheep> attention span of a mayfly
<David-A> how to /join another person?
<TheSheep> you can /invite someone, but not when they are offline
<yeyeman> I have a partition called D48AFE798AFE5806
<yeyeman> can I safely rename it to something more palpable?
<marklar> hello guys! I've been using Ubuntu for a while, but I've never played with non-intel graphics. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good card to buy for use with open source drivers
#xubuntu 2014-08-25
<rantic> Hi everyone, I attempted to add a user to a group and accidently wiped out their sudo access. The root account seems to be disabled by default on Xubuntu and using the grub recovery option by holding shift isn't working. Any ideas?
<rantic> I've tried tapping / holding shift constantly through the boot process, booting a live cd to edit sudoers and still no dice.
<KM0201> how do you restore the applications menu to it's default?  Somehow it's gotten all jacked up
<rantic> KM0201: I'm not 100% on this but try renaming your ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<rantic> it _should_ generate a new one based on the default skeleton
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> thanks
<KM0201> hmm, i don't have that directory.
<rantic> KM0201: Do you have /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<KM0201> it was undder ~/.config/menus
<KM0201> seems to have done the trick
<KM0201> i'm still messing a couple of menus though.
<KM0201> weird
<rantic> try copying /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu to the file that was in your ~/.config/menus file
<KM0201> k, let me see something real quick
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> well, its better, but i'm still missing my accessories menu for somereason
<KM0201> man, the menu editing tool really sucks.
<KM0201> i wonder if i could boot the live CD, and pull the menu off of it?
<yell0w> i'm on xubuntu 12.04. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html but hibernate still does not work from the menu. pm-hibernate works from terminal. any suggestions ?
<yell0w> i'm on xubuntu 12.04. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html but hibernate still does not work from the menu. pm-hibernate works from terminal. any suggestions ?
<brainwash> yell0w: open a terminal window and run "xfce4-session-logout --hibernate"
<brainwash> if it fails, it should print some error message
<yell0w> brainwash: failed to hibernate session, not authorized
<brainwash> so, the file /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla exists and its content it OK too?
<yell0w> yes
<brainwash> please pastebin the output of "upower -d" also
<yell0w> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8138871/
<brainwash> the 2nd and 3rd rule (login1) are only needed for Ubuntu 13.10 or newer
<yell0w> brainwash: i did google the error and found a few things on the forums and so i tried
<brainwash> but still, not sure why you are not authorized to hibernate the system
<yell0w> yes very weird
<yell0w> do you have to be in certain group ?
<brainwash> don't think so
<brainwash> yell0w: did you relog at least once? policy changes should take effect immediately.. but who knows
<yell0w> brainwash: i've had that policy file on there since last 2/3 reboots
<brainwash> yell0w: you can trigger hibernate directly via dbus call, simply run "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate"
<brainwash> lets see if this prints some error
<yell0w> brainwash: Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized
<xubuntu848> What skype file shud i use to install skype ? there are diferents files on the skype site.
<yell0w> xubuntu848: enable -partner and install from apt ?
<brainwash> yell0w: not sure, how to debug this further, sorry :/
<yell0w> haha thanks brainwash
<brainwash> yell0w: you could consider upgrading to 14.04... but that's an ugly solution
<xubuntu848> Yelløv maybe the easy way.. but i am confused peoiples tell my diferents way and sometimes it not working.
<xubuntu848> So i can finde it in softwarecenter if i enable -partner ?
<yell0w> brainwash: are all the bugs kinked out yet ?
<yell0w> xubuntu848: yes, should be
<xubuntu848> is that also for lubuntu ? i use both.
<yell0w> that's how i installed mine
<brainwash> yell0w: not quite yet, do you have any specific bug in mind?
<yell0w> brainwash: well i've generally waited a while till all the kinks are worked out before i upgrade :)
<yell0w> brainwash: i don't remember specifically but i've always had to work around things after upgrading
<yell0w> hahaha
<yell0w> not for this then that :)
<brainwash> yell0w: these things never change, luckily we got workarounds for almost every bug :P
<yell0w> brainwash: haha yes that's the good thing about it
<yell0w> i was upgrading every 6 months from dapper
<yell0w> then lts from lucid
<yell0w> and now i wait a bit for the lts to solidify lol :P
<brainwash> the first point release of Xubuntu 14.04 is already available -> 14.04.1
<yell0w> yeah i saw that when i login here
<yell0w> i think i'm gonna go for it when i have a bit spare time
<cfhowlett> yell0w, sudo do-release-upgrade for in-place upgrade or do a torrent to get the 14.04.1 ISO
<yell0w> cfhowlett: will do
<yell0w> thanks :)
<yell0w> well i'm off for now
<xubuntu718> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu718> ciao
<xubuntu718> a
<xubuntu718> tutti
<xubuntu718> ciao a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiii
<xubuntu718> nessuno uin ascolto?
<xubuntu718> a
<Unit193> !it | xubuntu718
<xubuntu718> b
<ubottu> xubuntu718: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu718> c
<keeper_19_86> hi, i hope i don't annoy any of you by asking such a trivial thing, but maybe one of you guys was bothered by the same issue and could help me: I want my desktop symbols to not be that close to the titlebar. Somehow the grit seems to have changed ... does any body know if and where i can define something like a "top-spacing" or "top-distance" for the desktop symbols?
<james0r> keeper_19_86, by desktop symbols do you mean the icons for windows that you've opened?
<keeper_19_86> no i mean the symbols on the desktop for filesystem, home etc.
<james0r> keeper_19_86, and the space between the highest icon and the top panel has increased somehow? is the space as big as an icon, like space is being reserved for an icon but there is nothing there?
<keeper_19_86> no the space has decreased somehow (while the distance between the symbols remained the same): http://postimg.org/image/fpwnnqqwt/
<keeper_19_86> on the left of the image you see as it was before, and on the right as it looks now ...
<james0r> keeper_19_86, looks like for some reason the desktop isn't noticing the panel and offsetting accordingly
<james0r> keeper_19_86, what happens if you run 'xfce4-panel -r' ?
<keeper_19_86> that did end (crash?) xchat somehow but the symbols are still at the same position ...
<james0r> keeper_19_86, probably just xchat's systray icon isn't visible, you'll have to reload xchat to get that back.
<james0r> keeper_19_86, try 'sudo killall xfdesktop' it should automatically restart the desktop
<keeper_19_86> okay brb
<keeper_19_86> wow ...
<keeper_19_86> james0r, it worked!!!
<james0r> keeper_19_86, most likely the order of the xfdesktop loading initially is the problem
<james0r> keeper_19_86, unfortunately I have no idea how you order that but maybe someone can jump in? :)
<james0r> keeper_19_86, i take it you've logged out and back in and this behavior persisted right?
<keeper_19_86> james0r, would be great. Thank you very for your help :)
<james0r> keeper_19_86, yeah you can always add a line to kill the desktop and time it a few seconds after log in. a little sloppy of a workaround but it should work
<keeper_19_86> okay great :) - the behaviour is/was like that for a long time now (after a session crashed)
<james0r> keeper_19_86, my only guess would be that when that crash happened the session was saved and threw the order out of whack
<keeper_19_86> james0r, i'll try a logout/login now :)
<keeper_19_86> james0r, seems like i have to write it in a startup script ;-)
<james0r> keeper_19_86, any luck?
<keeper_19_86> james0r, after login it was the same problem. Now i've added the command (sudo killall xf...) to be executed on startup (i was afraid it would annoy me with the password for sudo - but it didnt) - now it works like charm :) :) :)
<keeper_19_86> james0r, session-startup to be exact :)
<james0r> keeper_19_86, cool glad that worked. you have permissions for the desktop anyway if sudo didn't work.
<keeper_19_86> james0r, again thank you very much. Now i have a system as flawless as never before in 15 years of PC-(Work)-Experience
<keeper_19_86> james0r, *happy* ;-)
<james0r> keeper_19_86, haha awesome. i don't think that spacing is "minor" at all. that would bug the crap out of me
<james0r> i'm having some issues with my theme making the whisker menu icon and window button icons really small. when i get some time i wanna tweak that because that even bugs me heh
<keeper_19_86> haha seriously? glad to see that i'm not the only one who gets disturbed by details like that :D
<james0r> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16833274/Screenshot%20-%2008252014%20-%2005%3A52%3A31%20PM.png
<james0r> you can see there a little bit smaller than the systray icons. depending on the theme i'm using they can end up really small or take up the entire height of the panel almost
<james0r> i'll save that one for a very rainy day :)
<keeper_19_86> james0r, nice :) - i even talked to the creator of the whisker menu, if he would implement that the keywords are used by the menu search (so that if i type "FTP" i'll get filezilla as a result)
<paulo> Can i upgrade my xubuntu 12.04.3 LTS to the new release (14.04) via update manager without problems???
<knome> paulo, most upgrades should not have problems, but take backups before you upgrade
<paulo> my specific question is: in the update manager it is mentioned Ubuntu...i don want Unity, i want Xubuntu!! Is it possible, updating directly from there?
<keeper_19_86> james0r, :D at my last "rainy day session" i changed some of the colorful tray icons to be white, just like the battery or wifi icon ;-)
<knome> paulo, the upgrade manager will only upgrade the packages you have, not install new ones (unless they are needed by the packages that you have installed)
<paulo> Ok, so, it will upgrade the 14.04 but xfce, wich is the packages i have!! Correct?
<knome> paulo, yes.
<knome> paulo, xubuntu uses the ubuntu core, which is why "ubuntu" is mentioned.
<paulo> one thing more, 12.04 will continue to be supported, it continue with updates?
<knome> paulo, until april 2015, yes. there will be more updates on some of the core packages for that, but not the xfce/xubuntu-specific ones
<paulo> what do you recommend me? To stay with 12.04 or to upgrade to 14.04? I am new in Linux...
<knome> paulo, i would upgrade to 14.04 before april 2015.
<paulo> and through the update manager, it is a good way to upgrade?
<knome> it's just as good as anything else
<knome> but as i said: take backups before you upgrade
<knome> it *is* possible that the upgrade fails, and you want to have your important files safe if that happens
<paulo> ok, so at last, to xubuntu it wont be more updates in 12.04, correct?
<knome> after april 2015, no xfce/xubuntu-specific packages will be updated.
<paulo> I have had some problems on boot the system... this can not be related to the failure to date to 14.04, right?
<knome> paulo, it's impossible to say, but i doubt
<paulo> ok, knome. thnk you very much!
<garandil> Is there any way to map the Windows key to have the same behavior as in Windows and bring up the "start menu" ?
<knome> garandil, try adding a shortcut to xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu or -whiskermenu
<garandil> knome, thanks, whiskermenu was what I was looking for
<brainwash> garandil: but this will interfere with other <super> keyboard shortcuts
<garandil> brainwash, I aint using any other shortcuts that uses that key
<brainwash> should be fine then :)
<garandil> And one more thing, are there any repercussions to remove swap? I got 12GB RAM and never touch swap, but it takes up precious diskspace
<brainwash> what about hibernating the system? this also requires a swap partition
<garandil> Ah, so there are effects
<garandil> Didnt think about that
<brainwash> you can create a swap file instead, but I'm not sure if hibernate will continue to work or how it allocates the disk space (dynamically?)
<garandil> Any good source on how to make deb files from source ?
<knome> garandil, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<garandil> thanks
<koegs> checkinstall is also nice, but not meant for distributing deb-files
<mbwe> could somebody tell me where i could find the default package list which comes with the install medium
<deshipu> mbwe: it's a little bit complex, basically all the packages on which xubuntu-desktop depends
<deshipu> mbwe: and their dependencies in turn
<koegs> mbwe: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<mbwe> thanks koegs and deshipu
<Klubuntu> What is the big differnents between Xubuntu and Lubuntu ? except lubuntu have lower systemrequirements ?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Klubuntu
<ubottu> Klubuntu: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Klubuntu> How to find out what is best for me ? i like both..
<GridCube> Klubuntu, get both isos, boot them up into live sessions and try them
<Klubuntu> I have to netbooks.. use both..
<GridCube> in this channel we will say xubuntu, in #lubuntu they'll say lubuntu
<Klubuntu> works fine.
<GridCube> then its just your desicion that matters, again, we here use xubuntu, and most of us rarely have a problem with it
<Klubuntu> I use xubunt on the computer with most ram. i think it is ok.
<GridCube> :)
<cfhowlett> Klubuntu, lubuntu is optimized for low spec / legacy hardware.  xubuntu is not optimized but is also well-regarded
<Klubuntu> where can i find my skype folder ? want to delete a skype name.
<cfhowlett> Klubuntu, /home/.skype
<Klubuntu> It is not working. nothing happens../home/.skype
<cfhowlett> Klubuntu, /home/.skype is not a command.  you asked where the file is.  that's where the file is.
<Klubuntu> I found.. it was hidden.. thank you.
<Klubuntu> If i need to find other softwares is it needed to mark Canonical partners and Canonical partners (source code)both of them ?
<baizon> Klubuntu: source code is if you want to compile something or use the source code
<baizon> i personally dont have it marked
<xubuntu471> .
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> anyone could help me how to remove icons from panel Indicator Plugin?
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> i'm having a problem with menulibre
<sergio-br2> it is crashing
<sergio-br2> the config file of menulibre is where?
<sergio-br2> i'm having this problem:
<sergio-br2> menulibre
<sergio-br2> ** (menulibre:24518): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-eFv18PfmFR: Connection refused
<sergio-br2> **
<sergio-br2> ERROR:/build/buildd/gnome-menus-3.10.1/./libmenu/gmenu-tree.c:4022:preprocess_layout_info: assertion failed: (!directory->preprocessed)
<sergio-br2> Aborted (core dumped)
<brainwash> bluesabre: ^
<brainwash> sergio-br2: you should file a bug report -> "ubuntu-bug menulibre"
<sergio-br2> i deleted the .config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<sergio-br2> and now it works
<brainwash> might take some time until bluesabre answers, maybe it's a known issue, maybe even already fixed
<brainwash> yeah, I remember reading about problems with corrupted menu files
<sergio-br2> brainwash, take a look: http://pastebin.com/RfUNE32k
<sergio-br2> it has the diff from the 2 config files
<brainwash> which version of menulibre?
<sergio-br2> 2.0.4-1
<brainwash> ok, can you please file a bug report on launchpad and attach all information you've gathered so far?
<sergio-br2> ok
<brainwash> thanks :)
<sergio-br2> brainwash, it seems it already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre/+bug/1310662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310662 in menulibre (Ubuntu) "Menulibre crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<msev_> how to have xfce panel transparent while icons+text on panel are visible
<knome> msev_, set the alpha to 0.
<msev_> I don't have that alpha setting in the panel preferences
<msev_> its strange
<msev_> I wanna have it like here: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9611/ngvc.png
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running
<knome> do you have the xfce compositor enabled?
<sergio-br2> trying to install midi support to Parole, but it does not find the package.
<sergio-br2> which package comes with  audio/x-midi-event decoder?
<donc3> HI!!!
<donc3> I have a problem with the microphone in my xubuntu 14.04
<donc3> I'm want to use the micro of the headset, but it only works  the netbook micro
<donc3> could somebody help me??
#xubuntu 2014-08-26
<xubuntu239> help
<xubuntu239> i need help
<Guest4026> hi, there is no 12.04.5 for xubuntu why?
<brainwash> Guest4026: looks like it has not been released yet
<Guest4026> brainwash, thanks
<Proshot> i am trying to create a xubuntu custom live cd, with uck-gui and i was wondering how could i change the default wallpaper users get when they first login into there account
<cfhowlett> Proshot, that's a lightdm or lightlocker setting
<finrod> Would the following command lines work for Xubuntu 14.04?
<finrod> 1. sudo apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdread4
<finrod> 2.  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<baizon> finrod: use  xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> finrod, livdvdread4 is included in restricted extras 14.04
<baizon> finrod: else, yes
<finrod> thanks
<finrod> What is the simplest terminal command to determine if I have already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cfhowlett> finrod, apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<finrod> If I have already installed those restricted extras, what should the results be, cfhowlett?
<knome> finrod, a version after Installed, not (none)
<finrod> thanks
<cfhowlett> finrod, "installed"
<knome> cfhowlett, no, "Installed:" will appear anyway.
<cfhowlett> knome, beg to differ.  Installed: 60 Candidate: 60        if not installed it'll show nothing
<cfhowlett> finrod, and as you're using xubuntu, I trust you installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<knome> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148776/
<cfhowlett> knome, exactly.  the candidate and the installed version match.  you do not have gnome-terminal installed      so (none)
 * knome shrugs
<finrod> How do I install xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cfhowlett> finrod, sudo apt-get-install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<finrod> thanks
<cfhowlett> finrod, happy2help
<finrod> it looks like I don't need that third command line.  Those first two command lines I gave already should install the restricted extras
<finrod> 1. apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdread4
<finrod> 2.  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<cfhowlett> finrod, libdvdread4 is in the extras
<finrod> I got them from iptable in the ##linux channel
<finrod> iptable said I need those two command lines, but you are saying I only need the first command line?
<cfhowlett> its redundant
<finrod> Oh, the second command line gives me an instruction manual, right?
<cfhowlett> manual for what?
<finrod> it looks like command line 2 is just giving me a doc
<finrod> Which of the two command lines gives me LibDVDcss?
<finrod> I am trying to install VLC Media Player and LibDVDcss
<finrod> iptable told me those two command lines will do that
<finrod> 1. apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdread4
<finrod> 2.  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<finrod> sorry sudo at beginning of LIne 1
<finrod> I found another up-to-date way to install LibDVDcss for Ubuntu 14.04, but iptable told me not to use it, because it is risky
<finrod> Here it is anyway:
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/UJEwSkyY
<finrod> But I am not sure if Line 1 & 2 actually comprise only one huge line, or if I was right to split them up into two command lines
<cfhowlett> finrod, line 2 is a new command
<finrod> Would all four of those command lines work, cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> finrod, sorry, can't see = great Chinese firewall
<finrod> they make more sense to me, than iptable's two command lines
<cfhowlett> finrod, do what works
<finrod> 1.
<finrod> wget ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<finrod> 2.
<finrod> echo "deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable ./" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list
<finrod> 3.
<finrod> sudo apt-get update
<finrod> 4.
<finrod> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<cfhowlett> finrod, update first.  then do the next 3
<finrod> ok, so 3, then 1, 2, 4  ?
<cfhowlett> finrod, that'll do
<finrod> thank you, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> finrod, OR sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<cfhowlett> finrod, && combines 2 commands
<finrod> I forgot about the restricted updates, need to do that first?
<finrod> CFHowlett, is this right? ........
<finrod> 1.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<finrod> 2.  sudo apt-get update
<finrod> 3.  wget ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<finrod> 4.
<finrod>   echo "deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable ./" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list
<finrod> 5.  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<cfhowlett> finrod, I always run update first just to refresh the archive list.  and you should get XUBUNTU-restricted-extras if you are running xubuntu.
<finrod> ok, so will all five command lines above work, cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> finrod, yep
<finrod> thanks a lot, cfhowlett
<acegiak> is there a good way to integrate webapps into xubuntu?
<acegiak> like google calendar etc
<deshipu> chrome has that option of running a web app without the browser chrome, if that's what you mean
<acegiak> deshipu: yeah, that's about half of it. I think I also need to work out a way to do things like set webapps as the default programs for certain actions
<acegiak> like sending files as attachments through gmail from the thunar right click menu etc
<acegiak> I probably just have do a bunch of scripting
<deshipu> I would use the power of google, I'm sure someone did it already
<deshipu> well, you can use the web browser with an url as the command
<deshipu> the question is how to tell gmail what to do in the url
<deshipu> but I suppose they documented it somewhere
<acegiak> deshipu: yeah that's the trick, is sending intents to the webapps
<acegiak> i should really probably be turning to unity. i like the webapps integration and zeitgeist. but unity is just so ugly
<finrod> I ran the following command....
<finrod> wget ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<finrod> Everything worked
<finrod> Except the last line says .....gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<finrod> Is that a problem?
<finrod> cfhowlett, I ran the following third command line....
<cfhowlett> ?
<finrod> wget ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<finrod> Everything worked
<finrod> Except the last line says .....gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<finrod> then I ran the fourth command line anyway
<finrod> echo "deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable ./" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list
<finrod> and it did not work
<finrod> I should not have closed the terminal after that
<cfhowlett> finrod, I don't understand half of what you're doing.  videoplayer is in the repos and that's the installation method.  your method is measures of magnitude more complicated - and unnecessary IMHO
<finrod> I should have just used the two lines that iptable gave me
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> !info vlcplayer
<ubottu> Package vlcplayer does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !vlc | finrod
<ubottu> finrod: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<finrod> is it too late to execute those two command lines he gave me?
<cfhowlett> finrod, not too late, no.
<finrod> 1. sudo apt-get install vlc libdvdread4
<finrod> 2.  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<finrod> Will those still work?
<finrod> I want to install VLC Media player and LibDVDcss
<cfhowlett> finrod, READ THIS!!!
<cfhowlett> finrod, libdvd4 is included with xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> finrod, and VLC player can be installed via ubuntu software center
<finrod> I already know the latter
<finrod> I should have trusted Svetlana's four command lines
<finrod> 1.  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ /"
<finrod> 2.  sudo add-apt repository "deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ /"
<finrod> 3.  wget -O - http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc | sudo apt-key add -; sudo apt-get update
<finrod> 4.  apt-cache search libdvdcss
<finrod> Should I try them now?
<finrod> What should happen after I excute the following command....
<finrod> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ /"
<finrod> I did it, xubuntu asked for my password, then I got the command prompt
<finrod> But nothing happened after that
<finrod> Does that mean I need to re-execute the command, or just go to the second command?
<finrod> The first command line worked
<finrod> The second command line did not
<finrod> Svetlana's second command line did not work
<finrod> Would this work:
<finrod> 1. sudo apt-get update
<finrod> 2. sudo apt-get install vlc
<finrod> 3. sudo apt-get update
<finrod> 2. sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<holstein> !ppa | finrod
<ubottu> finrod: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> finrod: there really is no "should" in this scenario.. depends on what you are trying to do.. you can easily install vlc from the default repositories, and i suggest you try it first
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> you can read there about how to add dvd support, which, also doesnt require adding a PPA
<finrod> I knew I never should have installed it using the Ubuntu Software Centre
<finrod> It's not working because of libdvdcss2 is not authenticated
<holstein> finrod: you can use the package manager of your chioce.. using the software center reaches the same result, basically
<finrod> It's keeps getting stuck on Libdvdcss2
<holstein> finrod: i follow the instructions above that i linked, and it works fine, when i choose to enable dvd playback
<finrod> Repairing LibDVDcss2 does not work either
<holstein> finrod: as i read it, you are trying to repair a ppa version
<cfhowlett> ... and old ppa as I understand it.  libvdvdread4 is now included in restricted extras.
<finrod> software centre just says it is repairing libdvdcss2, and keeps doing it over and over
<holstein> finrod: software center is *not* the issue here, friend
<holstein> finrod: if you added a PPA, those packages are maintained by the 3rd party who creates them.. and, you dont need to add it to get dvd support
<finrod> Ok, I'll wait a few hours and see what happens, may be after the 20 or 30th loop, it will resolve itself
<holstein> finrod: what do i suggest? purge the ppa's you added, and read the link above and try the supported repo packages
<finrod> I never installed libdvdcss2.  I am only installing vlc in the software centre
<holstein> finrod: the software center is not designed to properly add those keys for the 3rd party sources
<holstein> finrod: that is *not* what i read.. i read that you added a souce
<holstein> source*
<holstein> finrod: 08:39 < finrod> I ran the following command....
<holstein> 08:39 < finrod> wget ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/debian/videolan-apt.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<finrod> yes
<holstein> ^ that means you have tried to add a source, and an old one, as cfhowlett states
<holstein> finrod: thats what im saying is both uneccessary, and unsupported
<holstein> finrod: i would undo and remove and purge that source, and any files installed from it.. then, try the supported methods in the link i gave for playing dvd's
<finrod> there were a lot of files installed from those two commands and I never screenshot the results from the terminal, so I don't know where they all are
<finrod> The Ubuntu Software centre won't let me exit the installation of VLC Media Player
<cfhowlett> finrod, cat /var/log/dpkg*        will give you the list of package additions by date/time
<finrod> should I just close the entire ubuntu software centre, even though the VLC installation is not complete?
<holstein> finrod: you should consider removing the unsupported sources, and try the supported method of adding dvd support
<holstein> finrod: i have no idea what is getting hung up and how, but, the software center is just reading sources, and youu have added unsupported ones.. which is not all bad in any way, but, has risks, outlined in the link above
<finrod> ok, what if I not change anything, and just install the LibDVDcss2 the software centre wants in the terminal?
<finrod> that should stop the loops and not require me to expell anything?
<finrod> and let me complete the VlC installation?
<holstein> finrod: what loops?
<holstein> finrod: if you add sources that are broken, they will be broken, in *all* software managers
<cfhowlett> finrod, ^^^ and this will confuse all attemtps to upgrade/install
<finrod> the software centre keeps looping on the untrusted package libdvdcss2
<holstein> finrod: friend, the software center is *not* the issue here
<holstein> finrod: the source you added is causing the issue.. you need to clear out the source you added
<finrod> I am looking for the commands to clear everything out
<cfhowlett> finrod, software center is the pretty pictures at the front.  the real grunt work takes place out of sight normally at the command line.  You have introduced outdated and contradictory sources so ... confusion/malfunctions are inevitable
<holstein> finrod: this is what i would do.. i would close *everything*.. i would reboot if im not comfortable checking for processes and killing things that are running with a lock on my package system.. i would then run in a terminal "sudo apt-get update" and troubleshoot errors there
<finrod> I know, iptable warned me this would happen
<holstein> finrod: the source its self "warned" you this can happen.. that is irrelevant.. you can remove the source, and the packages added
<holstein> finrod: you should, in the future, not add sources casually... come here *before* adding sources. you dont need to add anything to enable dvd playback
 * cfhowlett bites down on tongue firm to resist saying "I TOLD ..."
<holstein> finrod: in the menu, you will see a "software sources" entry.. you can try looking there in that list of sources, and untick boxes for the source you have added.. that would be the "easy" way to try and remove the source.. i would try that first
<finrod> should I reboot first?
<holstein> finrod: as i stated above, i would reboot if that is the only way i can stop processes
<holstein> finrod: again, close everything, and try running, in a terminal" sudo apt-get update"
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> finrod: you can share the output there ^^ and we can make suggestions to help you with the problem
<finrod> ok
<holstein> finrod: what can happen is, you get a "package manager cant run due to lock on /var" or whatever.. becuase a process is still running in the background.. an "easy" way to address this is to simply reboot.. if you have no such errors, then, you dont need to bother
<finrod> so you want me to try exiting software centre first?
<finrod> to see if I need to reboot?
<holstein> finrod: fact: you can only have one package manager running at a time.. and, the softare center is a package manager
<webusr45> Hi
<holstein> finrod: close the software center, please, and open a terminal, and run the command "sudo apt-get update".. and use !paste to share the output
<finrod> ok
<webusr45> is there a setting/option to make multiple cmdline invocations of mousepad to open in tabs, rather than separate windows?
<vrkalak> o/
<Luyin> webusr45: you could write a short script with "for"
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/4sQvAZ5p
<holstein> finrod: you must read the commands given, and do them *exactly*
<holstein> finrod: you can see that the issue is, the capital "S"
<holstein> finrod: No command 'Sudo' found, did you mean: Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo' (main)
<holstein> finrod: ^ that basically states you are runing "Sudo" instead of "sudo".. please run "sudo apt-get update".. no capital letters
<finrod> ok
<holstein> finrod: also, keep in mind, none of these steps so far are a "Fix".. this is just to help me determine what kind of damage you have done to the system
<finrod> Holy cow, that's a lot of info, took 10 sec to show it all
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/MjmhTwHi
<holstein> finrod: you can clearly read the error you are getting there.. what would i do? i would just disable the source for vlc, since, i dont need the source for anything
<holstein> finrod: you can either address the missing key with the creators of the source you added, or by searching for the key, or just remove the source in the gui i mentioned
<holstein> finrod: in the menu, there is a "software sources" gui.. please run it, and remove the unsupported source by un-ticking the checkbox there
<holstein> http://blog.mrpau.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/ubuntu-software-sources-before-mercurial-and-tortoisehg.png ,finrod .. it will look a lot like this
<cfhowlett> holstein, karmic?
<holstein> finrod: you will see "other software" tab where you should see the vlc source you added improperly.. please untick the box to disable the source.. then, close that, and run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal again, and paste the results
<holstein> cfhowlett: it looks the same..
<finrod> Software Sources is an application separate from Software Centre?
<holstein> finrod: correct.. you should find it in the menu
<finrod> I can't find it
<cfhowlett> Software Center > Edit > Software Sources
<holstein> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/managing-applications.html#software-repositories outlines the many ways to remove what you added improperly, finrod
<xubuntu248> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hello
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu248> i have one question: ubuntu lts has 5 years support - xubuntu desktop three years. what happens after end of live of xubuntu lts?
<finrod> should I also remove them after unchecking them?
<slickymasterWork> another LTS will be released xubuntu248
<holstein> xubuntu248: xubuntu specific issues are not specifically addressed or supported
<cfhowlett> xubuntu248, 3 year support is tied to xfce LTS.  the next xubuntu LTS will be 16.04
<holstein> xubuntu248: the 14.04 repos are up still, and the main "trunk" or whatever you want to call it, the "core" is still up and getting patches.. but, xubuntu is not supporting anything at that point
<finrod> Nothing happens after I uncheck the untrusted sources from videolan
<holstein> finrod: sure, friend.. you *Then* , as i said, close the software sources GUI, and open a terminal and again run "sudo apt-get update" and share via !paste..
<xubuntu248> would you recommend xubuntu or mint with xfce?
<finrod> What does the Revert do in the "Other sources"?
<holstein> xubuntu248: this is the xubuntu channel..
<cfhowlett> xubuntu248, ^^^ do the math ..
<GridCube> ^^^^
<holstein> xubuntu248: i recommend trying them both, and using what fits your needs
<xubuntu248> ok ;)
<finrod> May be I should not "remove" because it may remove the checked ones and leave the untrusted ones that are not checked
<holstein> finrod: thats why i specifically stated to "un-tick" the box beside the ones you added improperly
<holstein> finrod: i didnt suggest to "remove" anything, personally.. though, if you want to read up on exactly what you are doing, and prefer "remove", go for it
<finrod> I'm used to hearing a bell or seeing a result to confirm the unchecked ones are out
<finrod> but I will just close it and go to terminal as you said
<holstein> finrod: you are adding sources that are not supported.. they are not part of xubuntu or ubuntu, so, there are no "bells" in place to maintain the adding of them or removing
<cfhowlett> finrod, no bells when you added, no bells when you remove.
<finrod> ok
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/3WZN5gc9
<slickymasterWork> finrod: have you already tried to delete the lock file?
<finrod> No
<slickymasterWork> finrod: please try in terminal: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<slickymasterWork> You may also need to delete the lock file in the cache directory -> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<finrod> I will try the first command
<finrod> it worked
<finrod> Do I need to execute the second "sudo rm" command ?
<slickymasterWork> once it worked finrod, there's no need
<holstein> or, close what is causing the lock
<finrod> Should I run this command:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock     ?
<holstein> finrod: you should understand why you are getting the error message
<holstein> finrod: you are trying to run multiple package managers.. you need to run them one at a time.. close the software sources application *then* run the commmand i gave
<holstein> finrod: the command above will remove the lock, as slickymasterWork suggests..
<finrod> ok
<finrod> it worked
<holstein> finrod: please run "sudo apt-get update" and share the output via !paste
<finrod> ok
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/EE3TjRgy
<holstein> finrod: ok.. what would i do? issues this command before moving on to anything else.. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then, after that is complete, what are you trying to do? add dvd playback?
<finrod> I was trying to install VLC Media Player and LibDVDcss
<finrod> latest updated versions
<holstein> finrod: the command i gave updates your system.. have you ran it, friend? "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<finrod> look, there's an error
<holstein> finrod: look where, at what, friend?
<finrod> unable to lock the administration directory
<finrod> in my last paste
<cfhowlett> finrod, aptlock
<finrod> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<finrod> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cfhowlett> finrod, is software center still open?
<finrod> no
<holstein> finrod: correct. thats what the command you were given addresses.. i had suggested you can reboot if you dont understand how to deal with that..
<holstein> finrod: regardless, this is because the software center still has a lock, because you were trying to get it to do something it is not intended to do
<cfhowlett> finrod, reboot.  seriously
<holstein> finrod: please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share via !paste any errors
<finrod> what about  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?  Should I do that before I reboot?
<holstein> finrod: when you run it, do you get an error about the lock?
<finrod> it worked, no errors
<finrod> I have still not rebooted
<holstein> finrod: so, you are trying to enable dvd playback? correct?
<finrod> My DVD player has not worked since 2010
<finrod> it only can read files, not play anything
<holstein> finrod: ubuntu wont "fix" a broken dvd player.. but, if you are trying to enable dvd playback, i can help you.. is that the case?
<holstein> finrod: are you trying to enable dvd playback?
<finrod> the problem is encryption
<holstein> finrod: are you trying to enable dvd playback?
<finrod> Yes, trying to play DVDs
<holstein> finrod: please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4"
<holstein> finrod: let me know that that completes with no error..
<finrod> I think I ran that already
<holstein> finrod: sure.. run it again, and let me know that it completes without error.. we do not "think", we confirm
<finrod> it should have run when I installed the restricted extras
<finrod> ok
<holstein> finrod: we are not "thinking" and "should"ing.. open a terminal and run the command i gave, and let me know when it completes without error
<finrod> uh oh
<holstein> finrod: use !Paste to share errors
<finrod> the last command did not complete
<holstein> finrod: ok.. please use !paste to share *Exact* errors
<finrod> I have to say "Y" to continue
<holstein> finrod: correct.. that is part of the process.. to allow it to complete
<holstein> finrod: that is *not* an error.. you press "y" to let the command complete.. let me know that it completes without error
<finrod> it worked without errors
<finrod> Do yo need the results?
<holstein> finrod: next step, again in the terminal.. "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<holstein> finrod: i only want error messages.. if there are any
<holstein> finrod: let me know that that completes without error
<finrod> ok
<finrod> Uh oh
<finrod> Not errors, but I better paste this
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/suDUbcrX
<holstein> finrod: next, i would run "sudo apt-get vlc".. same deal.. let me know that it completes with no error
<finrod> good, ok
<holstein> finrod: i would then, reboot the machine, and test a dvd in vlc
<finrod> damn
<finrod> E: Invalid operation vlc
<holstein> finrod: sorry
<holstein> finrod: "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<finrod> ok
<finrod> vlc installed without any errors, thank you, holstein
<finrod> I will reboot
<cfhowlett> !cookies | holstein and a frothy, frosty, tasty beverage to wash it down
<ubottu> holstein and a frothy, frosty, tasty beverage to wash it down: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<finrod> I owe holstein a 12 pack of beer
<holstein> cfhowlett: :) we'll see. i'll take a cookie when a DVD is playing...
<finrod> rebooting
<finrod> Success!
<finrod> I can play DVDs in VLC Media Player for the first time in four years
<holstein> finrod: enjoy.. keep in mind, the main issues you were having were adding sources that are not supported.. and not following the official documentation
<holstein> finrod: for furture reference, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs is all i used
<finrod> I read that entire document 4 days ago
<holstein> finrod: sure, but likely *after* breaking your sources
<finrod> No
<holstein> finrod: that document assumes you are using xubuntu, which, is what we did in the beginning.. get you back to using xubuntu/ubuntu
<holstein> finrod: those 2 commands i gave you are at that link i just gave.. is you take stock ubuntu/xubuntu/*other-official-flavor*, thats how you add dvd playback
<holstein> if you take*
<finrod> Note the version is 13.10
<finrod> it makes no note of newer versions.  My version is 14.04
<holstein> finrod: sure... those are publically editable if you would like to get involved and help with the documenation
<holstein> finrod: *i* used that for 14.04.. *we* just used that for your system
<holstein> finrod: its what you used just now that worked.. i knew it would work since i have tested it..
<finrod> thanks for your help, holstein
<holstein> finrod: i'll update the guide to include and reference 14.04.. please make a note of it for your future installs
<finrod> ok
<finrod> already have a record in ChatZilla
<finrod> thanks for your patience and time, holstein
<finrod> the video and sound is good
<holstein> finrod: http://www.fluendo.com/ is also an easy way to get proper legal support for the playboack of restricted formats
<finrod> Wow, all that stuff is free?
<genii> Yes, there are still some lawyers around that believe in working pro bono
<holstein> finrod: no.. the creators of "dvd" do not provide free or open access to play what they create.. so, you either, as the guide states "Break the law", or buy support for playing the DVD's
<holstein> finrod: using the fluendo codecs pays that "tax" for dvd support.. in other commercial operating systems this "tax" is paid by paying for the product.. since ubuntu is free/open, dvd support cannot be included with it
<finrod> I paid for my DVDs
<holstein> finrod: sure.. but, the dvds do not include a player that is paid for
<holstein> finrod: much like mp3's.. mp3's, paid for or not, do not change the fact that mp3 formats themselves are not "Free" or "open"
<holstein> finrod: you own the DVD it self.. not the right to view the video.. the video creator has provided the product for you in DVD format.. playing dvd format is another thing seperate from the ownership of rights to the information
<finrod> These are legal issues I need to consider before I install K3B and consider using Torrent downloads
<holstein> finrod: torrents are just that.. ways to share files and share the load of hosting.. its *all* about the content as to if its legal or not
<holstein> k3b is just a burner..
<drc> finrod: Not necessarily, there are absolutely legal uses for K3B and torrents, what you need to consider is your actions using them, what you want to use them for.
<finrod> I think there is software you can install onto Xubuntu that allows you to download movies using Torrent, but I have not looked into that yet
<holstein> yup ^ what files are getting, how, and why.. and what you do with them
<holstein> finrod: there are many applications that you can install in ubuntu/xubuntu/linux that allow you to download things such as movies.. the question is always about the content
<holstein> finrod: either you have "Rights" to the content, or not.. and if you are not interested in participating in the model in that way, go with creative commons/free/open content
<sergio-br2> brainwash, bluesabre: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre/+bug/1361351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310662 in menulibre (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1361351 Menulibre crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<finrod> My biggest issue is Netflix
<finrod> I'm paying for it monthly
<drc> finrod: good luck with that...netflix and linux go together like oil and water...it IS possible, but a real pain.
<finrod> yeah, I tried Wine and that messed up my Xubuntu OS
<finrod> They say PlayOnLinux works better, so I may try it on another PC running Kubuntu 14.04
<holstein> finrod: please let the company netflix know you would like them to support you
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<finrod> Phone them now?
<holstein> finrod: i personally use netflix players.. but, keep in mind, nothing about xubuntu/ubuntu/linux is preventing netflix from running on it.. its quite the other way around
<finrod> I'll look for the Netflix phone number
<holstein> finrod: i do a casual email, personally.. stating my interest in native linux support for the operating system im using
<holstein> finrod: you are not going to call up netflix and in a casual phone call, leave the call in 2 minutes with netflix support for ubuntu.. its a matter of letting the company know that the support is important, and potentially lucrative for them
<finrod> We should all email Netflix.  May be if they get enough emails or phone calls, they will support Ubuntu.  I could post it on my Facebook.
<xangua> How much is Netflix per month?
<finrod> do you have a link to an email pastebin template, so we can read it, sign it, then send it to Netflix?
<knome> finrod, umm, no, and this is not the channel to discuss that.
<holstein> finrod: no.. please use the #xubuntu-offtopic to discuss netflix.. and share whatever template you like
<finrod> ok
<finrod> thanks again, for your help, holstein
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> anyone active, please help me with software center problem
<csenger41> please :(
<ObrienDave> yes?
<csenger41> my software center is not starting up, I have terminal message about the problem
<csenger41> http://pastebin.com/wRbbVDJ6
<ObrienDave> why are you starting it from terminal?
<csenger41> because if I click on it, nothing happens
<csenger41> tried complete removal and install again from synaptics
<csenger41> logout, restart too before it
<csenger41> this was the message in terminal all the time
<ObrienDave> you should see the error messages i get when i run it from terminal ;P
<csenger41> XD
<csenger41> nevertheless it's not starting up for me at all
<ObrienDave> why use it then? synaptics works just as good
<csenger41> i know, it's just a more user-friendly way
<csenger41> and I can show off with it to my windows user friends, how easy it's on Linux :D
<brainwash> csenger41: reinstall gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<ObrienDave> well, in that case, we MUST try to help you fix it :))
<csenger41> haha thanks
<csenger41> btw how to send private message like brainwash in xchat?
<csenger41> forgot it :(
<brainwash> that's wasn't a private message, just a nick highlight
<csenger41> ikr, don't know how it's called in IRC
<csenger41> how to do?
<ObrienDave> csenger41, if you add the user name it highlights
<csenger41> reinstall done, still nothing, need relog?
<csenger41> ObrienDave: ohh cool :D
<csenger41> start typign and hit tab
<brainwash> well, you should not need to relog
<csenger41> brainwash: same errormessage
<brainwash> it this a clean installation of xubuntu?
<brainwash> if no, when did software stop to start properly?
<brainwash> software-center
<csenger41> uhm
<csenger41> installed some dependencies yesterday from configure make make install
<csenger41> one was m4
<csenger41> it made a folder in my home folder, deleted it
<csenger41> though I haven't used software-center for like 3 days
<csenger41> (installed Xubuntu back a week ago)
<brainwash> ok, so it worked fine at some point
<csenger41> yup
<csenger41> maybe any alternatives?
<brainwash> you can test lubuntu-software-center
<brainwash> it a minimal version of the software center
<brainwash> but still, there is something broken.. package wise I mean, or maybe something is messed up with your installed python libs
<brainwash> so the (ubuntu) software center refuses to start
<csenger41> sorry, had to go afk in a hurry
<csenger41> I installed many python stuff, but removed nothing :S
<csenger41> okay guys, FML, but it gives the same error too :D
<csenger41> I mean, lubuntu-software-center
<mbwe> how could i disable automount in xubuntu
<knome> why would you want to do that?
<holstein> mbwe: you mean, in the filemanager? automatically mounting usb sticks? for example?
<mbwe> yes
<holstein> mbwe: do you see anything useful in "thunar-settings" ?
<holstein> mbwe: there are other safety mechanisms in place, if you are doing this for safety reasons.. at the risk of repeating a question, why are you trying to disable?
<mbwe> sorry, my girlfriend needed my attention, anyway let me look in the thunar-settings
<mbwe> oh oke i want to disable it since i want to create a copy station for images for a big party, where people can put there flash cards in the cardreader of the computer and then i want automatically without user interaction that the images get downloaded to the computer
<mbwe> and i want the automount point in a different place holstein
<mbwe> it seems like you could disable it but it does not work holstein
<xubuntu801> how do i login as admin in 13.10?
<knome> xubuntu801, there is no root account.
<knome> xubuntu801, you can use sudo (CLI) or gksudo (GUI) to run programs with administrative rights
<xubuntu801> so how do i get root permissions for the file manager?
<knome> run 'gksudo thunar'
<knome> note that your user will have to be in the 'sudo' group; the first user always is
<xubuntu801> thanks
<xubuntu801> how would i go about marking a .jar file as an executeable
<knome> xubuntu801, you can set the executable bit from terminal with: chmod +x /path/to/file
<xubuntu801> thanks
#xubuntu 2014-08-27
<holstein_> mbwe: you can add what you like to fstab
<holstein_> !stab
<holstein_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein_> thats how you specifiy boot time options for custom mountpoint
<junka1> hi, how can i switch to a guest session i had open that i did not close
<junka1> when i click Guest account it just opens a new one
<Kris545545> Is this normal? http://screencloud.net/v/lDQD
<JunKa> hi, whats the equal command of notify-send for xfce-notifyd ?
<brainwash> JunKa: it's notify-send too
<JunKa> ok thanks
<brainwash> notify-send sends a notification via dbus and xfce-notifyd is one of many notification daemons which receives the dbus message and then displays a visual notification
<JunKa> i'd like to discuss a problem i face with guest session. When i'm logged to my home account and switch to guest account, if i go back to home account and then try to go back to my guest session i wont. (i did not logout) it will open a new guest session. I had not problem with ubuntu's fast switch user
<brainwash> JunKa: interesting, how you try to back to the quest session?
<brainwash> to go back
<brainwash> oh sorry, my question is somewhat messed up :)
<JunKa> brainwash: i cant
<JunKa> i'm locked out
<JunKa> sorry i was afk
<brainwash> did you try to switch the vt via ctrl-alt-f8?
<brainwash> the guest session should be running on vt8
<brainwash> your normal session on vt7
<JunKa> i tried run 'users' and i see my guest-Sfj1n whatever session. I tried sudo login guest-xxxxx with a blank password but it failed (wrong password). Same thing with lightdm
<JunKa> yes i tried that too
<JunKa> no effect
<brainwash> what does "loginctl list-sessions" report?
<brainwash> other than that, I suggest that you file a bug report against lightdm on launchpad
<brainwash> and attach all the information you've gathered so far
<JunKa> 2 sessions listed
<holstein> JunKa: the guest session is *designed* to be that way
<holstein> JunKa: its not a user account where you go back and forth.. its a one time use account that doesnt save anything
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> someone is working in it ?
<sergio-br2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre/+bug/1310662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310662 in menulibre (Ubuntu) "Menulibre crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ObrienDave> probably
<Kekai> my screen keeps on going to standby, its annoying. How can I stop that?
<Kekai> I did a fresh installation yesterday.
<Kekai> I did it before and I can't remember how to do it again
<holstein> Kekai: should be in the power management settings..
<Kekai> I did try that
<holstein> Kekai: ok
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kekai> All of the settings are to "Never"
<holstein> Kekai: feel free and look for a bug about your particular hardware case, and file a new one if you dont see one
<holstein> Kekai: personally, i'll always try to apply upgrades first.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> Kekai: i find also that bios settings can override these on occasion.. though, less on modern hardware
<genii> Kekai: Maybe try xset -dpms
<xubuntu237> can anybody help me?: kate.desktop doesn't appear in xfce menu in Accessories, why?, but "Categories=Utility;" exists, but kolourpaint.desktop appears
<knome> holstein, poke
<olakase> Hello world
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> i'm getting some tearing in web browser and emulators
<sergio-br2> is some problem specific to xfce?
<sergio-br2> or xorg?
<ochosi> tearing is a very widespread and known issue in xfce actually (not only xfce though)
<ochosi> it's basically one of the issues that xorg creates
<ochosi> for some people, using compton improves things
<ochosi> alternatively, and if you have intel hardware, you can also try the sync to vblank option in xfwm4's compositor settings
<sergio-br2> you mean
<sergio-br2> "Synchronize drawing to the vertical blank" in Settings Manager -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Compositor tab
<sergio-br2> i need to restart ?
<ochosi> yup, i meant that, and no, you don't need to restart afaik
<sergio-br2> not worked..
<sergio-br2> btw... everything fine ochosi?
<ochosi> yeah, everything fine here
<ochosi> preparing for UI freeze a bit :)
<ochosi> but actually mostly busy with non-xubuntu things
<sergio-br2> wow
<sergio-br2> it worked
<sergio-br2> with compton
<sergio-br2> ubuntu unity or gnome has this problem too?
<bluesabre> I think they both avoid it, lots more development on their compositor code
<bluesabre> also, much slower compositors with both
<bluesabre> (vs xfce)
<sergio-br2> why the default xfce compositor has this tearing ?
<ochosi> because of xrender
<sergio-br2> man, its much better now
<ochosi> good to hear
<ochosi> we ship a default compton config in 14.10
<ochosi> so no setting up issues then hopefully
<bluesabre> yup, made it look as close to xfce compositor as possible, so same experience, no tearing
#xubuntu 2014-08-28
<sergio-br2> but it will be the default compositor in 14.10?
<sergio-br2> ochosi, so if you install compton, it will come with this kind of config? http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-switch-to-compton-for-beautiful-tear-free-compositing-in-xfce/
<bluesabre> sergio-br2, we're not shipping it as default
<sergio-br2> :(
<bluesabre> haven't seen that particular config, but ours works quite well
<sergio-br2> bluesabre, the config is like that?
<sergio-br2> http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-switch-to-compton-for-beautiful-tear-free-compositing-in-xfce/
<bluesabre> sergio-br2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/compton.conf
<sergio-br2> k
<xubuntu087> helo friends
<xubuntu087> i'm Rafael, and i'm from Rio de Janeiro, Brasil...how are you?!
<xubuntu087> sorry for my broken english..rss
<xubuntu087> i'm new in linux, but i want learn this system...
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<petester> Hi!  I'm having trouble with intermittent freezing/crashes
<petester> I'd like to figure out what the problem is so i can submit a proper bug report
<holstein> petester: cool.. what would i do? i would try a live CD and see if the system seems the same.. if not, then, it could be something with my installed os, or the hard drive.. i would then, take time to test the memory from the live CD and then, look for and apply upgrades
<petester> I saw some people having trouble with video drivers so I'm using the latest one from NVIDIA and still having troubl
<holstein> if possible, i would try the hardware with  a supported operating system, to make sure its functioning properly
<petester> holstein, thank you for the response, i havent tried a memtest yet but i will now
<petester> also windows worked fine before i put ubuntu on
<holstein> petester: if i had an nvidia driver in the mix, i would try and remove it from the equation as well
<petester> Have you heard of people having problems due to their laptop trackpad?
<petester> it seems to not happen when i use a bluetooth mouse (weird, i know)
<holstein> petester: i dont know what "windows worked fine before i put ubuntu on it" means, but, ubuntu wont break windows.. so, if both operatings systems are acting "funny", i would troubleshoot hardware issues, just to make sure
<petester> but i don't know how to confirm that's the issue
<holstein> petester: just choose something, and remove it from the equation, and test
<petester> holstein, thank you for the responses so far.  I'll run a memtest to try to rule that out, but I can play eve online for 2 hours with no crashes as long as i dont use the trackpad
<holstein> petester: is the trackpad "bad" in windows?
<petester> but then web browsing on chrome with a trackpad for ten minutes makes me have to hard reset
<holstein> if so, its bad...
<petester> holstein, i dont think so
<holstein> petester: think?
<petester> The trackpad worked great until i installed xubuntu
<holstein> petester: you need to be like a detective, here.. you'll need to isolate these variables and see what it causing what
<petester> but i don't know how to get a log of what is causing the crash
<holstein> petester: a team of professionals were hired by the hardware vendor to provide you windows support.. you are taking that burden on yourself with the linux/ubuntu install
<petester> im 90% that this is the trackpad, i just don't know how to confirm it
<holstein> petester: does the trackpad crash windows?
<petester> no
<petester> hang on
<petester> i don't have windows installed on the system anymore, just xubuntu
<holstein> petester: ok.. then, i wouldnt assume its hardware related then.. i would, as i sugested, try a live CD, and se if you can make the machine crash using the trackpad
<petester> im reading that i can ssh in to look at the syslog after a crash occurs
<holstein> petester: ok.. then, you cant say the trackpad isnt malfunctioning..
<holstein> petester: you can try
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> petester: personally, the logs dont help me as much as isolating the variables and testing... but, you are welcome to try to ssh in to whatever and look at what you like
<petester> and if i can't get in that means that it's a hard kernel crash, not just a problem with the desktop environment, correct?
<holstein> petester: i dont think you can assume anything.
<holstein> petester: if i had the hardware in front of me, i would pull the hard drive so hard rebooting doenst hurt the hard drive, and i would get the unit to "break" with a live CD, and see what the issue is.. if its the trackpad, i would search about how folks deal with it
<holstein> petester: if i dont find a way, i might just disable it..
<holstein> petester: this is also quite simple.. are you up to date with upgrades?
<petester> holstein, thank you.  I found a thread where somebody had a similar issue and im trying to follow their guide now.
<petester> holstein, yes, I try to check daily
<holstein> petester: it has to be the *same* hardware for the guide to matter
<petester> yeah ...
<holstein> petester: i assure you, this is not a global xubuntu issue, but either something specific to your hardware, or hardware breakage
<holstein> petester: you could literallly be the only person using xubuntu on that specific hardware.. since hardware can rev'd
<petester> I totally agree / understand.  I'll try to fix this myself if I can isolate the problem, but i have no experience writing drivers
<petester> i just have so little experience troubleshooting issues like this
<petester> would linux-crashdump possibly help?
<petester> i'm at the point where I'm 90% sure that's the issue, but I don't know how to confirm
<holstein> !ssh
<holstein> petester: ^ that should tell you how to install and run ssh
<holstein> should be "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" or soemthing simple
<petester> holstein, ok thanks.  I'm familiar with ssh :)
<holstein> petester: i would try the main ubuntu channel and ask what logs are needed
<petester> Thank you.  I'll keep asking around
<holstein> since, *if* this is driver support related for either the trackpad and/or nvidia, you may get a larger audience in #ubuntu
<holstein> and xubuntu *is* ubuntu, with the same kernel and hardware support
<petester> yeah, just xfce instead of unity, right?
<petester> i honestly like this version SO MUCH better
<petester> Ubuntu had the same crashes when I was using it too though
<holstein> well, theres a bit more to it than that, for sure.. but, its basically the same hardware support, which is helpful for you
<holstein> petester: should be the exact same
<petester> ok, thank you for giving me some pointers.
<holstein> petester: tbh, i would even consider troubleshooting with main ubuntu on, just to take advantage of the larger community, if needed
<holstein> this is a *great* team, and i personally *Really* like xubuntu.. and i would come right back after i learn how to "Fix" the issue.. but, it is a larger community upstream.. and the fixes will apply, assuming there are any
<petester> there's no way i'm gonna switch from xubuntu anytime soon
<petester> eventually i want to try contributing to the source but i have no idea what kind of help i could possibly be
<petester> im such a noob
<holstein> sure. i just have gotten "well, you are not runnig ubuntu, you need to go to #xubuntu" comments.. so, i'll just install main ubuntu, and get the support, and come back.. again, assuming there is support to recieve
<petester> haha
<holstein> could be plausible that you just need to disable the touchpad as well.. which, i personally dont mind doing..
<petester> that would certainly be the easiest option
<petester> but it would be nice to get it working
 * ObrienDave can't stand touch pads or trackballs
<holstein> petester: i say, if you can get in via ssh and "sudo halt" so that you are not causing potential damage to the hard drive, go for it
<petester> okay, that's my next test then
<petester> if you see me leave you'll know what happened :)
<petester> honestly it could also be chrome now that i think about it
<petester> that never dawned on me until now
<petester> but it would be very weird
<pete__> Hello!  this is petester.  The laptop crashed and I can talk to you through ssh
<pete__> what's my next step again
<pete__> (sorry, beer involved tonight)
<ObrienDave> always a good time for beer ;P
<pete__> yeah haha
<holstein> pete__: thats good.. i mean, i would just do "sudo reboot" and keep trying to isolate what is causing the issue..
<holstein> pete__: you can try a log though, and see if it helps you
<pete__> i'm thinking it could even be something with the pdf stuff, but then I wouldn't be the only one having this issue
<pete__> yeagh
<holstein> pete__: i would disable the touchpad, and rule it out.. then, try isolating the nvidia driver with the vesa driver or the open driver
<ObrienDave> pete__, most important, isolate and solve one issue at a time
<pete__> i had the problem with the non proprietary drivers
<pete__> yeah
<pete__> checking logs now
<holstein> pete__: i have forced the vesa driver to isolate the hardware as much as possible
<pete__> doex xfce use xserver?
<holstein> i would pull *all* hardware... all usb drives or hubs.. anything else plugged in
<pete__> that's good advice, I'm looking for something obvious in the logs now
<pete__> nothing in /var/log/syslog
<pete__> I'm looking at this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461404/trackpad-causing-xubuntu-freeze
<holstein> pete__: is it the same hardware?
<pete__> it says install gdm and use the trackpad in terminal, i'm not sure what he's saying
<pete__> hold on let me google my laptop
<holstein> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6.1 (trusty), package size 204 kB, installed size 496 kB
<holstein> pete__: ^
<holstein> pete__: regardless, i like that for a test.. sudo apt-get install gpm, and they are saying you should see an error print if the trackpad is problematic
<pete__> so install the software, keep the terminal open, and then just work as normal until a crash occurs?
<pete__> and if it IS the trackpad, it will say so?
<holstein> pete__: i actually just like the idea.. i havent ever used gpm.. i'll install it here and see how it works in tty
<holstein> pete__: i would want to be in a tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> pete__: do tty's work?
<pete__> I'll see, just push ctrl alt f1?
<pete__> ill be right back
<pete__> ok new info
<pete__> i didn't do the tty thing yet
<pete__> but i went to my laptop and the display was off
<pete__> (the settings are set so that doesnt happen when plugged in)
<pete__> anyway I hit escape, the login screen came on, I typed my password and it was unfrozen
<holstein> interesting.. sounds like an x crash
<pete__> I have not seen this happen before because I always do a hard reset before the screen sleeps out of frustration
<pete__> I think I see something weird in the Xorg.0.log but im not sure
<pete__> can i pastebin it?
<ObrienDave> sure
<holstein> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pete__> ok hang on i'll post it from the other user
<pete__> omg that app is amazing
<pete__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8165029/
<pete__> god damn geniuses use linux
<pete__> i saw where it says 'reporting number number number' over and over
<pete__> at the end
<pete__> not sure what that could mean
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pete__> it doesn't say anything like that anywhere else in the log
<pete__> sorry
<holstein> might need a custom xorg.conf for your trackpad
<holstein> pete__: no worries.. its more a formality for the channels in general
<pete__> i was just really excited by the pastebinit app
<holstein> pete__: its handy :)
<holstein> pete__: what is the hardware? the model #?
<holstein> pete__: you know what i think i would do.. nomodeset on a live CD. or adding the line manually to the kernel running there and see... just temporarily at boot
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pete__> asus n56v
<pete__> it could have any number of extra characters on the end depending on the vender, but they should all have the exact same hardware
<holstein> pete__: sure.. but thats actually an incorrect assumption
<pete__> or so i was told by the guy i bought it from
<holstein> pete__: you can actually have 2 *identical* model numbers with different hardware in them
<holstein> pete__: as long as asus provides a windows driver for all the hardware, they can change chipsets, or revisions as needed on the product.. and many time they do
<pete__> holstein: that's crazy
<holstein> pete__: thats why this is so challenging.. you really cant simply maintain a list of guranteed compatible hardware for linux
<pete__> i'm studying engineering, and the idea of that mortifies me
<pete__> holstein: yeah, in the end i'll just end up disabling the trackpad, but the satisfaction would be so great if i could fix it
<holstein> pete__: try nomodeset
<holstein> pete__: im not convinced its the trackpad.. i still think its nvidia
<pete__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1220426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Critical,Triaged]
<pete__> this is it i bet
<pete__> how can i check which nvidia i have?  i just did sudo-apt get install nvidia-current
<holstein> i use lspci -v
<pete__> the symptom is probably nvidia, i agree, but the cause is clearly the trackpad.  if you were using the laptop you would see
<holstein> pete__: i think, again, you are making an assumption
<pete__> agreed.
<holstein> pete__: try nomodeset.. and try a custom xorg.conf.. if you were using a vesa driver and cannot make the machine lockup, then, i would think the trackpad is just triggering something
<holstein> could totally be the trackpad, though... so dont leave that idea behind just yet
<pete__> ok, i was trying to read the page i posted about the bug.  not sure if that is me, i agree
<pete__> how do i do nomodeset
<holstein> !nomodeset
<holstein> i would just add it manually to the grubline for my kernel in grub at boot
<holstein> you can press shift to show it, if needed, and i think its "Tab" to edit
<pete__> ok, i'm no grub veteren but i'll try it out.  this requires a reboot i believe
<ObrienDave> yup
<pete__> oh, you mean hold tab when the system comes up?
<holstein> yes.. you would reboot, and press shift, and add what is needed to the kernel modeline for your kernel
<pete__> hold shift while it boots?
<holstein> pete__: no.. shift is what will bring grub up.. (i think) its tab that edits.. its printed what edits
<pete__> okok i'll try now
<pete__> goodbye for a couple minutes
<ObrienDave> "e" iirc
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<holstein> well, i can share that when he comes back :)
<ObrienDave> maybe i'll just lurk, getting tired
<holstein> yeah.. me too..
<ObrienDave> AHA! it was "e" ;P
<holstein> ObrienDave: for "edit" :)
<holstein> ObrienDave: i only remembered that it was printed what to press on the screen
<ObrienDave> yea, i have to do that at every new kernel ;S
<ObrienDave> except i like grub-customizer
<holstein> ObrienDave: what modeline to you have to add?
<holstein> petester: BTW, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu outlines the process in detail
<petester> does using efi change things
<petester> ok ty
<holstein> petester: AFAIK, efi can break everything and anything.. if it can be disabled, i would
<holstein> especially since you are just using xubuntu and not windows anymore
<ObrienDave> i get an Ubuntu entry. it does not like to update the kernel info. i do it manually in grub-customizer
<holstein> but, i wouldnt bother with that now..
<holstein> ObrienDave: oh, i see
<ObrienDave> it's just a copy/paste. takes 10 seconds
<petester> don't see grub customizer in the repos
<holstein> petester: thats not for you
<ObrienDave> petester, it's a PPA
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ObrienDave> petester, we'll leave those things for another day :)
<petester> but if i'm using efi then i don't have grub, correct?
<holstein> petester: i personally would just try nomodeset, and dont stray too far from stock til you get this issue worked out, or at least identified..
<ObrienDave> no, don't worry about EFI for now
<holstein> petester: you should still have grub..
<petester> i want to try the nomodeset, but i don't know how because holding shift didnt work
<ObrienDave> try tapping shift, some have reported ctrl key
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128128/how-to-boot-without-nomodeset
<petester> I'll try both.  brb
<holstein> you can add it to grub manually, but, i would keep track of what you change and how
<petester> haha I was about to pour my heart out to #ubunut
<ObrienDave> so we saw LOL
<petester> I can't get to the grub screen right now, but I'm gonna get some sleep and try fresh tomorrow
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128128/how-to-boot-without-nomodeset
<holstein> you can see how to edit the line manually there ^
<petester> I'm gonna write this nomodeset thing down and investigate further
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<petester> seriouslt this community rocks, thanks for giving me so many pointers
<holstein> petester: you can literallly try it from a live CD as well.. live usb stick.. whatever you installed from
<holstein> petester: good luck!
<ObrienDave> see you tomorrow petester....... oh well, beer thirty ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, as you know, Ubuntustudio is built on xubuntu.  Seems that some things didn't make it to final release.
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave,  xscreensaver is still present = thought lightdm was the replacement.  menulibre is nowhere to be seen.
<cfhowlett> whiskermenu and mugshot are likewise missing
<ObrienDave> yea, i was shocked to see menulibre not there
<ObrienDave> whiskermenu can be installed
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, easy enough to add, it's just that the 14.04 release notes state these are the new packages so ... where the hell did they go?
<ObrienDave> menulibre was crashing on me. not sure Unit193 might know
<ObrienDave> seems they were taken out of .1
<ObrienDave> i kind of liked menulibre, the little i got to use it LOL
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, wait, what?  after all that work to add they yanked it?!
<ObrienDave> oops, it's still there
<ObrienDave> what was the other menu editor?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, alacarte
<ObrienDave> that's the one i really liked
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, sending the release notes via DCC
<alket> Hi , for the moment im using Kubuntu , i want to switch to xubuntu but without reinstall , is it possible ? I also don't want kde "things" to run in background since I won't need them. Thanks.
<ObrienDave> alket, just install xubuntu-desktop
<ObrienDave> then select it at logon screen
<alket> ObrienDave: will kde debs run in background ?
<ObrienDave> yes unless you turn them off
<ObrienDave> alket, all Ubuntu flavors use the same "core" just different DEs
<alket> ObrienDave: thanks
<kpel> Do you know of any decent diff tool for 14.04 now that xxdiff isn't supported?
<ObrienDave> ummm, diff?
<ObrienDave> !info diff
<ubottu> Package diff does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> umm, what the hay
<kpel> ObrienDave: sorry, i didn't clarify. diff tool wuth a gui
<kpel> used to work with xxdiff for yeards but now it seems only fldiff remains as supported (and it's horrible)
<Unit193> I'm guessing fl = fltk, so yeah it would be.
<ObrienDave> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1 (trusty), package size 334 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<kpel> aha!
<ObrienDave> i would not know the diff anyway ;P
<kpel> let's have a look
<kpel> OMG no. it's for gnome :P
<kpel> i'll use my freebsd box for noe. it has xxdiff installed :P
<kpel> thanks ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> you asked for a GUI. picky, picky ;P
<ObrienDave> kpel, welcome, i think ;P
<kpel> no gnomes in this box ;)
<ObrienDave> if it works......
<kpel> yeah... i wonder what made the ubuntu guys drop xxdiff. it did work.
<ObrienDave> !info xxdiff
<ubottu> Package xxdiff does not exist in trusty
<kpel> maybe some dependency on ancient libs. oh well
<ObrienDave> i would not know the diff anyway ;P
<kpel> no worries
<Unit193> !info xxdiff precise
<Unit193> !info xxdiff unstable
<ubottu> xxdiff (source: xxdiff): graphical file/directory comparison and merge tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2-10 (precise), package size 392 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<ubottu> xxdiff (source: xxdiff): graphical file/directory comparison and merge tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0+hg437+dfsg-2 (unstable), package size 296 kB, installed size 874 kB
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<kpel> so th esource is there...
<kpel> maybe somehow they forgot to build it? :P
<Unit193> Normally things are sync'd from Unstable, and that's clearly a newer version...
<kpel> I bit the bullet and installed meld and its legion of dependencies. I must admit it looks very nice and seems to be functional too. I'm not so picky after all ObrienDave ;)
<ObrienDave> ok, well, there is hope for you yet ;p lol
<kpel> ObrienDave: but this little chat of ours got me thinking how simplicity is taken for granted. And then we end up installing half of gnome for a gui tool. Scary...
<ObrienDave> if it works......
<ObrienDave> but then again i have a 1TB partition dedicated for xubuntu LOL
<kpel> lolol
<kpel> "dependencies? bring 'em on!"
<ObrienDave> yup, not worrying too much about drive space LOL
<kpel> it's not the drive space i'm worried about. the dependencies themselves are a weakness.
<kpel> too many ways things can go wrong
<ObrienDave> this is true
<ObrienDave> yea, there have been a few times i had so much junk on here that it died and i had to reinstall the system. aggravating
<kpel> I have a way of dealing with that: In install an LTS release and when the next one is out the update invaraibly trashes my system. So I'm forced to salvage my data (SSH ftw) and start from scratch ;)
<kpel> s/In/I/
<kpel> I am impressed with the looks of 14.04. Almost Mac-like
 * ObrienDave digs out an old 11.04 install disk, no macs here ;P
<sadki_PL> hello
<kpel> hi
<ObrienDave> sadki_PL, greetings and welcome
<finrod> Is there a terminal command to list all the files in my CD ROM?
<kpel> finrod: ls -Ral /path/to/cdrom
<kpel> you probably want to redirect the output to a file
<finrod> I tried "ls cdrom" It was accepted, but produced no results
<ObrienDave> finrod, it does not work that way
<kpel> aye
<ObrienDave> finrod, kpel> finrod: ls -Ral /path/to/cdrom
<finrod> I have a bunch of video files on the CD which show up in Windows, but nothing shows up in Xubuntu.  yeah, I'm trying that, thanks
<kpel> finrod: you need to find where the cdrom was mounted. try looking at the output of 'df -h'
<ObrienDave> finrod, and do they show up in the file manager?
<finrod> ls: cannot access /path/to/cdrom: No such file or directory
<finrod> No, I tried two file managers
<finrod> but when I typed "ls" one of  the files listed is cdrom
<ObrienDave> fin that is an example /path/to/cdrom. you need to fill in the proper path LOL
<kpel> finrod: do you see any icons appearing on your desktop when you insert the cd?
<finrod> No, but my visual drive makes a lot of noise when I put it in
<finrod> My optical drive
<ObrienDave> then it's not mounting the disk
<finrod> It sonds like it's trying to read it over and over and can't
<ObrienDave> how old is the disk?
<finrod> 1 year old
<kpel> finrod: and if you try another disk it works ok?
<ObrienDave> is it clean? no scratches?
<finrod> Yes
<finrod> all DVDs work on VLC Media Player until I put in Supernatural
<kpel> if other disks work ok then maybe there is some copy protection scheme that works on windows only
<finrod> yeah, it must be related to copy protection
<kpel> if it's  a dvd it's worth checking the region
<finrod> It's not an authentic DVD
<kpel> a long time ago I had to manually set the region of my dvd player in linux in order to match the region of my dvds
<kpel> !info regionset
<ubottu> regionset (source: regionset): view and modify the region code of DVD drives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-3 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 72 kB
<kpel> that
<finrod> My friend downloaded a bunch of TV shows and put them into a DVD, and gave me the DVD
<finrod> they are all the Supernatural TV show episodes from Season 7 on one DVD
<kpel> I think we have established that the problem has to do with the specific dvd. so your friend is the best source for support from this point on. maybe he didn't finish properly the write session? maybe soem copy protection gets in the way? no idea.
<finrod> I just got my DVD player working yesterday, after some problems downloading LibDVDcss, but I successfully installed LibDVDcss and VLC Media Player, and it works with all the regular DVDs I bought
<finrod> I have no problems accessing the video files in Windows XP, and they play in VLC Media. but they don't work in Windows Media
<finrod> so it must be related to copyrights.  I think Windows Media said that whenn I tried to play it.  I forgot, something about the codes.
<kpel> this whole thign screams copy protection
<finrod> yeah, encryption, may be
<finrod> the supernatural DVDs I bought work fine
<finrod> Although Parole Media Player still has problems with the GStreamer for my authentic bought DVDs
<finrod> for some of them
<finrod> But I am not concerned about Parole Media.  I prefer using VLC Media Player for all my DVDs in both Windows and Xubuntu platforms
<finrod> df -h
<finrod> /dev/sr0        6.9G  6.9G     0 100% /media/finrod13/BLADE_RUNNER_FINAL_CUT
<finrod> Does that help with the path name, kpel?
<kpel> finrod: yes, the path is /media/finrod13/BLADE_RUNNER_FINAL_CUT
<kpel> so if you want to see the files do a ls -Ral /media/finrod13/BLADE_RUNNER_FINAL_CUT
<kpel> not sure why it's called blade runner instead of supernatural but that's none o fmy business
<finrod> That Blade Runner DVD works fine
<kpel> ah, you tried another disk
<kpel> there you have it then. it's a protection thing.
<finrod> I thought it could help me find a similar path for the supernatural DVD, but when I typed df -h nothing similar showed up
<finrod> It's like the whole Supernatural DVD is not recognized at all by Xubuntu
<kpel> my limited knowledge of multimedia stops here I'm afraid.
<kpel> this is the end and all that :P
<finrod> Well, I can still play all the videos in Windows, but I figured it was worth a try in xubuntu
<kpel> sure, always worth an experiment
<finrod> thanks for your help
<kpel> you are welcome
<finrod> Hey, I got a path name
<finrod> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<finrod> But I can't find the log, still looking
<kpel> finrod: /dev/sr0 is a device name. The way it works is that this device has to be mounted on the filesystem so that its files can be accessed from a path like /media/finrod13/something
<kpel> if you do a df -h you normally see the device name and path name on the same line
<kpel> e.g. /dev/sda1 could be mounted on / (the root directory)
<wrongplace> hi, I bought this usb 3.0-SATS adapter http://www.ebay.com/itm/AKE-Laptop-Notebook-54mm-Express-USB3-0-3-port-5GB-s-HUB-T-Card-adapter-FL1100-/230787820999?pt=US_Internal_Port_Expansion_Cards&hash=item35bc06adc7 and i dont know how to install or where to get drivers for my xubuntu 124.04 64 bits. Drivers inclided in the cd are for windows
<kpel> wrongplace: if it is supported, chances are that the drivers are already there
<wrongplace> there = cd or internet?
<kpel> on your linux installation most likely
<kpel> the drivers are most likely already installed. all drivers come together with the linux kernel
<kpel> try booting with the adapter plugged in and then go through the output of dmesg
<wrongplace> a...
<wrongplace> ok
<wrongplace> 722 MB per second with usb 3.0
<wrongplace> never seen
<kpel> happy customer?
<wrongplace> seems so
<kpel> good :)
<wrongplace> ill test the thing for 2 weeks
<wrongplace> ever bought a port usb 3.0 - sata that failed?
<kpel> in a terminal window do a 'dmesg | grep -i usb' and see if it mentions usb 3.0
<kpel> it may even say which kernel module (i.e. driver) you are using
<kpel> wrongplace: no, never bought such a thing
<wrongplace> usb 5
<wrongplace> whats that?
<wrongplace> and the list is huge
<kpel> probably some brand name?
<kpel> or a device number
<wrongplace> there are at lest 5 lines that name "usb 3"
<kpel> you can filter even further if you want, e.g. for manufacturers: dmesg | grep -i usb | grep Manuf
<wrongplace> not necessary kpel but thanks
<wrongplace> for all
<kpel> no problem :)
<kpel> happy testing
<kpel> as a rule of thumb all the device drivers are bundled with the default linux installation
<kpel> sometimes you might need to do a bit of extra work but normally things work out of the box or aren't supported at all.
<kpel> anyway, gotta go. bye all
<dmd> Is there any way to monitor ALL valid channels in xfconf-query? A lot of times when I'm trying to find out what key to set to correspond to some GUI settings, I don't know what channel to monitor and I have to go through by trial and error.
<akis_> 14.04.01 is already available for 12.04 users to upgrade using update manager. did any one of you proceed with an upgrade and did he face any issues?
<cfhowlett> akis_, for some reason: sudo do-release-upgrade won't work.  sudo apt do-release-upgrade             does work
<akis_> cfhowlett: will work the upgrade choise through update manager?
<cfhowlett> akis_, if the manager is set for LTS upgrades only - yes.
<akis_> cfhowlett: actually, i am writing about LTS. did you face any problems or issues after the upgrade?
<cfhowlett> akis_, I only do LTS and I clean install.  Issues = 0.  In fact, it was actually smoother.  12.04 didn't support wifi without work.  14.04 wifi worked out of the box.
<akis_> cfhowlett: i am looking for any issues after upgrade on 12.04 (not a clean installation). Do you run 14.04 on the same system's configuration and you found it smoother?
<brainwash> akis_: you should also read http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/
<brainwash> there is a small section about known issues
<cfhowlett> akis_, there were several changes between  12.04 and 14.04 PLUS I'm on Ubuntustudio so *not QUITE* pure xubuntu.  That said, I'm impressed and have had no issues worth mentioning.
<akis_> brainwash: i am trying to avoid a new installation because it is hard for me to re-configure 3 systems from the beginning. Any idea on this? Upgrade on 12.04 or clean installation after a /home backup?
<cfhowlett> akis_, clean install fixes a whole range of problems and is usually worth the extra effort IMHO
<brainwash> and you should backup /home in both scenarios :)
 * cfhowlett thinks this goes without saying ...
<akis_> cfhowlett: i know that but reconfiguration is very difficult for me
<cfhowlett> akis_, if all machines are identical you could always image your system and install that
<cfhowlett> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<akis_> cfhowlett: they are not!
 * m3n3chm0 hi
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I ma in a bit of a pickle. I just installed 14.04, but I need Windows7 to be the default boot option (no UEFI). I found instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS but I can't find the menu.lst file in /boot/grub, it's not there.
<bennypr0fane> and the second problem is, My Broadcom Wifi isn't working. When trying out  live from USB, it worked with the proprietary driver, but now I have no internet and the driver isn't there. apparently I'd have to download it, but I have no internet...
<ambutts> bennypr0fane: Get the package on a flash drive.
<ambutts> For your non-free firmware.
<voidfire> any ideas as to why greek keyboard  layouts no matter which one you choose xubuntu will deny putting tones above the letters?
<voidfire> like any special greek character you need to press the ';' key before the letter to get it with a tone above it like the i letter has a tone above it
<voidfire> im using xubuntu 14.04 and ofc ive done the casual research on the matter but no solution
<bennypr0fane> ambutts, how can I find it?
<ambutts> bennypr0fane: Which wireless adapter is it?
<ambutts> Run `lspci` to find out, I believe Ubuntu has that installed by default.
<bennypr0fane> ok
<ambutts> One of the items should be a wireless adapater.
<bennypr0fane> ambutts: it's broadcom BCM43227
<bennypr0fane> voidfire: maybe your locale is not compleetly installed
<bennypr0fane> voidfire: that is always the case with the german one after installation. You usually have to load additional pkgs
<ambutts> bennypr0fane: Sorry, I'm a lazy PoS and got distracted. Do you have an Ethernet cable handy?
<ambutts> If so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_Internet_access
<ambutts> These instructions should work.
<ambutts> bennypr0fane: My bad, scroll down to 'No Internet access'.
<bennypr0fane> ambutts: sorry, no cable available
<ambutts> Then do the No Internet access route.
<ambutts> If you need to grab the kernel headers pop them on a flash drive or burn them to a CD or something.
<bennypr0fane> ambutts: then where do I get those? I gather my driver would be on the insatllation media?
<ambutts> bennypr0fane: Somebody else will help with this, I can't right now.
<ambutts> Sorry bud, but re-read the wiki I linked and Google for the other info and if you can't find what you need somebody will help you out.
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> anyone experiencing problem with Google services? they take minutes for me to load, but everything else works fine
<ronin> thank you guys, I love xubuntu
<Unit193> csenger41: Working fine for me.
<Unit193> ronin: Glad you like it.
<Unit193> I sure do.
<csenger41> Unit193: worked fine for me for the last 1 week, since I installed Xubuntu, it started donig this today when I got home from work
<Unit193> csenger41: What browser?
<csenger41> Unit193: both Chromium and Firefox
<csenger41> Opera, too
<Unit193> Tried clearing out the cache and cookies?  I don't see it helping, but could try the guest account and see how that goes.
<csenger41> well thanks, I'll try that
<csenger41> nope, still not working
<Unit193> Is this at other locations/computers too?
<csenger41> no
<csenger41> maybe I should try a restart?
<drc> csenger41: Was the "nope, still not working" the cache/cookies or the guest account?
<Unit193> Not really sure what to tell you, one thought would be something like DNS being slow so it'd come back slower, but that wouldn't be just Google.
<csenger41> clearing cache
<drc> csenger41: Try this 1) close FF, 2) rename ~/.mozilla, 3) open FF and see if it's still slow.
<csenger41> drc: I use Chromium 99% of the time
<drc> you can rename the original ~/.mozilla back when you're done
<drc> do what you want then.
<Unit193> csenger41: Same concept there, only with ~/.cache/chromium/ and ~/.config/chromium/
<drc> If the problems happens will FF/chromium and opera, this probably won't help...but it's good to eliminate one possible source of the problem :)
<Unit193> Indeed, I'm not really sure what it would be, I've had no such problems and can't think of why.
<drc> may a quick change to another set of DNS servers to test...another possible problem source eliminated if it doesn't work.
<csenger41> thanks for the tips, I'll keep them in mind, but I have to go to sleep now or else I fall on the keyboard :D
<csenger41> bye, good night
<treker> hi I using dual monitor and the  default panel is on the wrong monitor, any way to move or copy the panel to my main monitor?
<treker> my monitor that I want the panel on is laready configured to be my primary monitor :/
<OstravanCZ> Hi, I have a problem with Firefox. When you enter gmail.com will be redirected to the example http://poyzz.exclusiverewards.mysurveycenter-rules.com/?sov=173652&hid=dtplldlnrhldfdftd&&id=cGiveaways2 or http://hvrzz.exclusiverewards.mysurveycenter-rules.com/?sov=173652&hid=dltdhftlnfdftd&&id=cGiveaways2 .  I tried to restart Firefox, restore your router to factory settings, changed password but still nothing helped. I have FF vers
<OstravanCZ> I'll be glad for any advice.
<OstravanCZ> I find it quite strange. I have no extensions installed and it is a week old clean install of Xubuntu.
<wrongplace> the usb3 to smartcard adapter I bought no longer recognizes HDD
<wrongplace> it worked perfectly for 6 hours
<wrongplace> I plugged the unit off and the thing stopped recognizing external hdds
<wrongplace> any tips?
#xubuntu 2014-08-29
<KaibutsuX_home> Can anyone explain why I'm getting this result? I have two vga cards in my system running 2 X Displays, one one each monitor. I open a terminal on X display 0 and start `top`. Then I switch to X display 1 and start another terminal and it kills the terminal on X Display 0, why?
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: only the terminal? what do you mean by "it kills".. you mean, the terminal process? or top? is that all that crashes that way? is it just one terminal emulator?
<ObrienDave> well, it was a nice try anyway
<Pestboy> I just got xubuntu and it won't reconize my wireless adapter. It's a netgear wnda3100v2. Any fixes?
<ObrienDave> sec
<ObrienDave> well it seems all of the instructions are pretty old
<akis> hi. did anyone count any problems or issues upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. is it any danger for the system to be messed if i choose to upgrade and not to proceed with a clean installation?
<cfhowlett> akis, your choice.  both work.
<akis> cfhowlett: hi. upgrade over 12.04 is a side installation or it is a real upgrade over the previous version. does it takes double space?
<ObrienDave> Pestboy, this looks promising. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052594&p=12228106#post12228106
<cfhowlett> akis, up to the user.  you can install next to 12.04 or replace 12.04
<ObrienDave> Pestboy, no guarantees though :)
<cfhowlett> akis, if "next to" then yes, double the space requirements
<ObrienDave> akis, upgrade will overwrite 12.04
<akis> cfhowlett: i prefer to overwrite 12.04. will any of my configuration to be changed?
<akis> ObrienDave: how long does it takes to be upgraded the system?
<cfhowlett> akis, assume you'll need to reconfigure everything
<Pestboy> @0brienDave I have no clue how to use ndiswrapper, I knew that it may need it but I have like no linux experiance
<cfhowlett> akis, it's a new install so it takes ... as long as an install takes
<ObrienDave> akis, depending on your connection and system speed, 20 to 90 minutes
<ObrienDave> or more
<akis> cfhowlett: even i upgrade over 12.04???
<ObrienDave> akis, yes, it's a new system
<akis> ObrienDave: you mean that my /home will be deleted?
<ObrienDave> akis, no, your personal files should be ok after the upgrade
<ObrienDave> again, i say SHOULD
<ObrienDave> do a proper backup first
<cfhowlett> akis, do not format your /home.  DO NOT format your /home
<akis> ObrienDave: so i think i wont have to re-configurate my apps
<ObrienDave> Pestboy, i don't know either
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | Pestboy
<ubottu> Pestboy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<akis> cfhowlett: sure i wont. because if i have to reconfigurate my /home there is no reason to choose upgrade over 12.04 instead of a new clean installation. isnt it?
<ObrienDave> akis, probably not but you will probably have to update all of them
<akis> ObrienDave: probably these are not good news!
<ObrienDave> akis, i can't say for sure one way or the other. it MIGHT be ok, it MIGHT not. ymmv
<cfhowlett> akis, you're installing.  ASSUME things will break.  backup your backup.  note your configurations in so you can restore your apps.  then proceed.  if things go smoothly, great.  if you must reconfigure, you're ready.  or DON'T upgrade.  12.04 has 5 years of support.  your choice.
<akis> cfhowlett: actually i am not i hurry for an upgrade but i think xubuntu system's support stops next April. Only the core of 12.04 is supported for 5 years. isnt it?
<cfhowlett> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<akis> cfhowlett: i have right: Xubuntu 12.04 is a Long Term Support release (LTS) and will be supported for three years per the Xubuntu LTS plan.
<cfhowlett> akis, yep.
<cfhowlett> akis, so you have that long to decide on your course of action.
<akis> cfhowlett: sure! any suggestions on backup beyond these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/best-way-to-backup-all-settings-list-of-installed-packages-tweaks-etc ?
<cfhowlett> akis, nope, that link should work for most upgraders.
<akis> cfhowlett: ok , thanks
<cfhowlett> akis, happy2help
<akis> cfhowlett: i am running 12.04 on 3 machines and i will decide to proceed with one of them with an upgrade over 12.04 to see with what i will be faced. if everything is ok i will do the same on others too. if not i will try i clean installation for all of them. isnt a good choice?
<cfhowlett> akis, test machine?  YES!
<akis> cfhowlett: not exactly test machine but a tertiary one!
<cfhowlett> akis, still a good idea.  go wild!
 * cfhowlett wishes he had extra machines to play on.
<akis> cfhowlett: old machines...!!! thank you for your time today.
<cfhowlett> akis, happy2help
<ObrienDave> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ObrienDave> snarkyness intended ;P
<silverlion> S.O.S. ;)
<silverlion> how can I tell xubuntu to play dvds correctly. I did sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh << no response. I installed restricted extras << no response eather. what am I doing wrong?
<gabkdlly> silverlion: hey
<gabkdlly> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/media-apps.html#media-movie-dvd-video
<gabkdlly> The instructions here are slightly different than the one you described.
<silverlion> gabkdlly, I'll give it a try
<silverlion> I found out that my dvd drive had no region set
<silverlion> so I tried this one first
<gabkdlly> There is also this:  http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<silverlion> gabkdlly, yeah libdvdcss is already installed via libdvdread4
<gabkdlly> The help file says that you also want to install libdvdnav4 and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, but I just use mplayer
<silverlion> kk
<silverlion> hang on I'll try
<silverlion> ok, is installed
<silverlion> not at least the dvd is recognized
<silverlion> thats an effort ;)
<silverlion> but no the quality is really bad :( I'll need to improve that
<bazhang> read the links yet Gatis ?
<Gatis> āaasvasdasdasdaasdasdasāas
<Gatis> I got it working
<bazhang> dont do that Gatis
<Gatis> But you didnt help me
<bazhang> Gatis, thats no reason
<Gatis> For anyone who have probles with keyboard layout with Ibus: Go to Ibus Preferences > Input Method and select show all input layouts - add your layout. Next go to Advanced TAB and UNSELECT Keyboard Layout: Use system keyboard layout. Thanks!
<Gatis> Hi
<Gatis> Where XFCE reads default keyboard layout?
<Gatis> Where is that file
<brainwash> Gatis: I guess it's /etc/default/keyboard
<Gatis> hmm but it's not
<brainwash> so settings manager > keyboard
<brainwash> picks something else?
<brainwash> ibus tends to mess up things in some cases
<brainwash> but it's not installed by default anymore starting with xubuntu 14.04
<Gatis> brainwash, i installed XFCE meta package
<Gatis> I have everything fine on Unity and gnome. Does Ibus packages comes with XFCE?
<brainwash> Gatis: it shouldn't
<Gatis> So why XFCE doesn't use default keyboard layout?
<brainwash> the thing is, if ibus is already present on your system, then it will be running in your xfce session
<Gatis> I have latvian keyboard layout but it uses US layout
<Gatis> brainwash, ok my question so why i have problem like this?
<brainwash> if we knew that...
<brainwash> is the ibus daemon running in the background?
<brainwash> see bug 1284635
<ubottu> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<Gatis> brainwash, how can i check it?
<Gatis> I believ it's running if i see icon in panel
<brainwash> ps aux | grep ibus
<Gatis> yes it is
<brainwash> you can remove the ibus package, but this might affect your other desktop environments like gnome or unity
<Gatis> brainwash, i can add latvian language as keyboard layout but Ibus doesn't read latvian keyboard as system default
<brainwash> if you want to just disable it for your current Xfce session, simply run "ibus exit"
<Gatis> Why ibus working with gnome and unity?
<brainwash> because they both use gnome's settings daemon
<brainwash> which has special support for ibus
<Gatis> aha
<brainwash> Xfce's settings daemon does not
<brainwash> this is the reason, why ibus is not installed by default anymore in xubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> (xubuntu-desktop)
<Gatis> brainwash, aah good reason
<Gatis> Thank you
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<Gatis> brainwash, what you use in xubuntu now?
<Gatis> xkb plugin?
<Gatis> Oh
<Gatis> I quit Ibus and everything works
<brainwash> nothing by default, the xkb panel plugin can be added to the panel if needed
<brainwash> or you install ibus and try to configure it
<Gatis> Ibus is the reason why keyboard layout doesn't work
<brainwash> for some people with special layouts
<brainwash> special = not widely used
<Gatis> I don't know what didn't work.. I have latvian keyboard layout in system default.. Ibus was like overriding defaults to en_US
<brainwash> exactly, ibus does not support the latvian keyboard layout
<brainwash> and just falls back to en_US
<Gatis> brainwash, Ah alright
<Gatis> brainwash, i am missing network icon
<Gatis> I have network-manager-gnome packag
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> is the indicator panel plugin missing?
<Gatis> Well i have it but i haven't added it
<brainwash> you should :)
<Gatis> Hmm i would like to skip it
<Gatis> it shows unity indicators
<brainwash> indeed
<brainwash> the nm-applet (network icon) should actually fall back to the normal notification area then
<brainwash> classic tray icon
<brainwash> take a look at bug 1302462
<ubottu> bug 1302462 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "network icon disappeared in xubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302462
<Gatis> brainwash, when i run nm-applet i doesn't show up
<brainwash> Gatis: take a look at bug 1302462
<ubottu> bug 1302462 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "network icon disappeared in xubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302462
<Gatis> Oh :/
<brainwash> I'm not familiar with the problem, so you will have to read the comments in the report, maybe there is some workaround
<Gatis> ah
<Gatis> sudo nm-applet works
<brainwash> but that's somewhat bad
<brainwash> using sudo as workaround :)
<Gatis> why?
<brainwash> because then you are running nm-applet with root privileges
<brainwash> with isn't nice
<brainwash> which
<Gatis> a lot of bugs
<brainwash> I suggest that you follow the bug report
<ikonia> it's not got a lot of bugs
<brainwash> also check if any config folder in ~/ is owned by root
<Gatis> How to do that?
<ikonia> look at the permissions in your home directory
<ikonia> they should not be owned by anyone other than your username
<ikonia> however as you've already launched it using sudo - there is a possibility that it's just been updated
<brainwash> try "ls -Rla ~ | grep root"
<Gatis> i have some
<brainwash> can you pastebin the output?
<Gatis> http://pastebin.com/3XhQBw98
<ikonia> so that looks really screwed up
<Gatis> :)
<Gatis> I just try many DE
<Gatis> and install some tools that's all
<ikonia> this has nothing to do with how many DE's you're tried
<brainwash> nah, most of the stuff is not relevant
<ikonia> I think it is
<brainwash> but /home/gatis/.cache/dconf is owned by root
<ikonia> not directory
<ikonia> but the fact that there are some many files owned by root suggests his incorrectly doing things
<ikonia> and I suspect there will be more of this sort of thing around the place
<Gatis> What exactly is wrong?
<ikonia> there should be no reason for all those svg's to be owned by root unless the application is being launched incorrectly
<ikonia> (as an example)
<brainwash> yeah, it's not nice either
<Gatis> what can i do wrong? I just installed some packages
<ikonia> I suspect this is also an ubuntu install which has had xubuntu-desktop installed on it
<Gatis> yes it had xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> no surprise there then
<ikonia> so this is going to be a mess
<Gatis> I have installed and tried on it ubuntu-desktop unity, Gnome shell, LXDE, cairo-dock, OPenBox, XFCE
<ikonia> machine = mess
<Gatis> And what can go wrong?
<ikonia> I suggest you back up your data and clean install using the right distro for the desktop you like
<cfhowlett> Gatis, you'll recall : multiple suggestions to test distros in virtualbox NOT in your main machine
<Gatis> that makes no sense it's linux
<Gatis> i don't test distros
<Gatis> i just try DE
<brainwash> linux is just the kernel :)
<Gatis> ikonia, you are saying that paste is bad explain what is exactly bad there?
<brainwash> but desktop environments tend to mess up things when you install several on the same system
<cfhowlett> Gatis, virtualbox is the place to do that kind of testing safe from the risk of scrambling your system.  but hey, do what works for you.
<Gatis> this works for me
<Gatis> But you never explained me what's wrong in pastebin i gave?
<Gatis> Nothing is messed up.. just network applet is not working
<brainwash> I did, /home/gatis/.cache/dconf is owned by root
<Gatis> But what does it mean?
<ikonia> it doesn't work for you
<Gatis> Is it bad, why is it bad? How it affect?
<ikonia> your machine isn't working properly
<cfhowlett> Gatis, it means the wrong parts are owned by the wrong users and so can't work properly.
<Gatis> cfhowlett, and why? i simply used sudo apt-get install
<cfhowlett> Gatis, clearly you did more than that.  I suspect you did quite a few things as root ... unwise.   a solution has been suggested; clean install.  learn from your mistakes.
<Gatis> ikonia, All works fine. Except Ibus and Network applet.. But this is not working for many and is a bug
<ikonia> it doesn't work fine
<Gatis> cfhowlett, i did "sudo"
<Gatis> cfhowlett, first explain what is my mistake
<ikonia> the fact that your answer is " I did sudo" means you don't really understand what happening
<Gatis> i know sudo is root
<Gatis> It won't allow me to install aotherwise
<ikonia> that's really got nothing to do with it
<Gatis> This doesn't help me all. Explain me what is wrong
<ikonia> the permissions are wrong as you, and you've installed multiple desktops which does not really work well as it "can" cause conflicts in configuration
<ikonia> hence why I advise you to clean install with the (1) desktop you like
<ikonia> keep it simple as you are not an advanced user at this time
<Gatis> ikonia, brainwash just said Ibus is not used in Xubuntu because of problems i had.
<Gatis> I just disabled it
<ikonia> again, that has nothing to do with anything
<Gatis> Now my only problem is Network applet
<ikonia> ok, I'm not going to continue to explain this
<Gatis> You are not explaining me anything
<ikonia> ok
<Gatis> I never learned why it is wrong if something is root in home folder. :/
<ikonia> it was explained earlier
<cfhowlett> Gatis, educating you on basic linux is beyond the scope of this channel.  you presented a problem.  a solution was proposed.  for more comprehensive understanding , there is no shortage of FREE material for you to study.
<knome> Gatis, there is no known bug about network applet suddenly not working; that bug most probably appeared when you ran something as root (with sudo) you shouldn't have
<Gatis> knome, no i installed xfce and it wasn't there at first place
<knome> Gatis, i just explained you why network applet isn't most probably working
<Gatis> What could have i run before i login in xfce for first time?
<ikonia> you've installed multiple desktop
<ikonia> it could have been many things
<ikonia> you've also have non-system files owned by root in your home directory meaning you are running applications as root
<ikonia> and creating symlinks as root
<ikonia> suggesting you're not really grasped the permissions model
<Gatis> so how dconf affects network applet?
<Gatis> No problem i can reinstall dconf
<ikonia> where did that come from ?
<ikonia> your machine is a mess
<ikonia> who said anything about tha t?
<ikonia> clean install with a single stable build
<ikonia> (as in single desktop)
<knome> ikonia, please. that isn't constructive either
<ikonia> it actually is
<ikonia> he has 6 desktops installed
<Gatis> no
<ikonia> which will be fighting for control over certain configs
<ikonia> there are also manually created root files in in his home directory suggesting applicatoins are being run as root
<ikonia> this makes the machine a mess
<Gatis> it's not so bad
<Gatis> As i said.
<ikonia> so getting to a clean stable point seems reaonable constructive
<Gatis> Only network applet is my concern
<ikonia> resonable
<Gatis> Let's get network applet working
<Gatis> Don't go offtopic
<knome> Gatis, try installing a clean xubuntu installation and check if it works for you with that
<knome> Gatis, if it doesn't we can go on with resolving
<Gatis> i believe it will work
<ikonia> (or install the ubuntu install with the desktop you finally want to use)
<Gatis> But i wouldn't be here if i wanted to reinstall xubuntu
<knome> belief isn't necessarily a truth
<ikonia> eg; if you want to use unity, install ubuntu, if you want to use xfce use xubuntu
<ikonia> don't install one desktop then install 6 more
<Gatis> this is not my question
<Gatis> I regret i pastebin that thign
<ikonia> it was crticial you did
<ikonia> or you would not have given us important information
<Gatis> ikonia, you have fun dont you
<ikonia> so well done for pastebining it
<ikonia> not sure what that means
<Gatis> Now show me exactly which line makes you think Network Applet is not working?
<ikonia> your situation is what makes me thing your machine is a mess (the points I outlined earlier)
<ikonia> the paste just confirms that
<Gatis> it's not a mess
<ikonia> based on what you've said and shown the channel, I disagree, but that's up to you
<Gatis> But you didn't give me a clue why network applet doesn't work
<ikonia> you didn't appear to understand
<ikonia> it's totally up to you though
<ikonia> which is why you should install a stable/clean system
<brainwash> Gatis: well, delete /home/gatis/.cache/dconf
<brainwash> you can delete anything in .cache, because it's just a cache folder after all, so it should be safe to do so
<Gatis> ok done
<brainwash> try to run nm-applet again or relog
<Gatis> doesn't work
<brainwash> just curious, how did you actually delete ~/.cache/dconf?
<Gatis> rm -r .cache
<brainwash> but it's owned by root
<brainwash> is it really gone?
<Gatis> yes with sudo
<brainwash> I see
<Gatis> gatis@HP-Compaq-6715s-GR618ES-AK8:~$ cd .cache
<Gatis> bash: cd: .cache: No such file or directory
<Gatis> gatis@HP-Compaq-6715s-GR618ES-AK8:~$ ls
<brainwash> you should at least recreate this folder
<brainwash> touch .cache
<Gatis> i have problems killing it
<Gatis> gatis@HP-Compaq-6715s-GR618ES-AK8:~$ kill 3481
<Gatis> nm-applet-Message: PID 2459 (we are 3481) sent signal 15, shutting down...
<Gatis> gatis@HP-Compaq-6715s-GR618ES-AK8:~$
<Gatis> (nm-applet:3481): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 120 was not found when attempting to remove it
<brainwash> is the process still running though?
<Gatis> yeah then i pressed Ctrl-C
<brainwash> next you should create a new user account and see if the network icon is missing too
<cfhowlett> brainwash, or guest account???
<Gatis> ok
<Gatis> guest account. brb
<brainwash> new user or guest
<brainwash> cfhowlett: sadly, the missing network icon seems to affect a wide range of users in 14.04
<cfhowlett> brainwash, I must be fortunate.  My ubuntustudio (xubuntu is the base) worked perfectly out of the box.
<brainwash> it should for most people, maybe some just like to mess with sudo or have bad luck
<Gatis> ok im in guest
<brainwash> Guest53454: tell us, is the icon missing? :)
<Gatis> yes it is
<Gatis> I have only keyboard icon
<Gatis> Time and logout session
<Gatis> ah and i don't have latvian keyboard layout
<derek-g> I open folders via ssh in Thunar to browse for file on remote machine. But when connection is lost - I cannot click-unmount that share in thunar. What can I do?
 * m3n3chm0 hello !!
<brainwash> Gatis: try "dbus-launch nm-applet"
<cfhowlett> !msg ubottu /topic
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gatis> brainwash, that worked
<Gatis> brainwash, explain me what dbus-launch mean?
<derek-g> or - how do I restart thunar?
<ikonia> derek-g: I'd be concerned at why it's losing connection
<Gatis> brainwash, does Guest account have different system default keyboard layout?
<derek-g> ikonia, server had to be restarted
<ikonia> derek-g: you can't unmount it when the connection is dropped because it's already gone, think of it as a stale handle (nfs)
<derek-g> ikonia, so why is it still mounted after server is gone?
<derek-g> ikonia, or at least it appears mounted in thunar...
<ikonia> derek-g: you're using fuse with ssh aren't you ?
<brainwash> Gatis: dbus-launch is used to create user instance of the dbus daemon
<derek-g> ikonia, I think so. I just open paths like this one in thunar: "sftp://username@hostname/"
<ikonia> derek-g: so that's not stateull
<ikonia> derek-g: you should unmount it when you are not using it
<brainwash> Gatis: the Xfce session script usually does this
<ikonia> derek-g: if you remove the remote server before unmountin it, it will not know it's gone
<derek-g> ikonia, but if someone else goes and restarts the server - and my mount become stale - what do I do?
<ikonia> derek-g: kill your fuse session,
<ikonia> derek-g: but that really shouldn't be happening as "the norm"
<Gatis> brainwash, and again i have lost latvian keyboard layout on Guest account.. do you know why?
<brainwash> Gatis: so, you can use it as workaround
<Gatis> brainwash, so something with xfce session
<derek-g> ikonia, um - so how would I restart fuse session?
<brainwash> Gatis: well, did you remove the ibus package? if no, ibus will start automatically every time you log into a session
<ikonia> just kill it from the process list
<Gatis> brainwash, yes i still have
<Gatis> Ill log back to main
<derek-g> ikonia, "ps aux | grep gvfs" gives my bunh of processes
<derek-g> s/bunh/bunch
<ikonia> is there not one thats clearly the connection ?
<ikonia> (check for fuse directly also)
<derek-g> ikonia, this is what I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179251/
<gatis> strange, i can't login to xfce session no more :/
<ikonia> derek-g:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179251/
<ikonia> derek-g: oops
<ikonia> derek-g: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-sftp --spawner :1.3 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/37
<gatis> I logged in and all i see is background :)
<gatis> Im trough tty now :P
<derek-g> ikonia, yep. killing those one by one did it. but im still not sure i that's optimal solution.
<derek-g> ikonia, thanks!
<ikonia> it's not the optimal solution
<ikonia> the solution is to not reboot connections
<derek-g> ikonia, i agree. that's not under my control though :)
<ikonia> perhaps unmount things when you are finished ?
<ikonia> there is (I think) fuse tool set, that maybe worth checking
<Dan_> Hi, can anybody help me with installing Xubuntu ?
<Guest27648> please ?
<knome> Guest27648, ask your specific question and if somebody knows the answer, they are likely to reply.
<Guest27648> Okay. I installed Xubuntu on my new Lenovo G505s notebook. I restarted it after install. In grub i selected "Ubuntu" (xubuntu), and wait. There was black screen so long. I tried restart it and select Recovery mode. So, it shows Loading Linux 3.13. ........ and Loading initial ramdisk and nothing more.
<Guest27648> In bios i have Boot mode Legacy Support and Boot priority Legacy first, but still nothing :(
<Guest27648> nobody ? :(
<Hedgework> Guest27648: I'm at work but will chime in if I have time later...hang around a while. :)
<Guest27648> hedgework: when you will have time ?
<Hedgework> Guest27648: don't know, busy day...I'll try though, probably after lunch.
<Guest27648> okay, okay
<holstein> Guest27648: whats the issue? can you get the live iso to boot a live destkop?
<Guest27648> yes, live is not problem. only the installed system is not running
<holstein> Guest27648: keep in mind, there is nothing xubuntu is doing to prevent xubuntu from installing on your lenovo.. but, there are many things new vendors
<holstein> Guest27648: when installing, do you get any errors?
<holstein> Guest27648: i would simply use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair to try and reinstall grub after the installation
<holstein> Guest27648: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<Guest27648> hey i google now interesting think. my notebook have dual graphics, one integrated and one external. anybody on the forum ask the same think. they said that different system works fine, but Ubuntu not. so i try install Debian and it will shows.
<holstein> Guest27648: *if* you are able to run the live CD without issue, then the installed system should work.. and you are stating that the drive is not booting the os, as in, a boot loader issue.. is that the issue?
<Guest27648> hey i will try that Boot repairer
<holstein> Guest27648: can i suggest a channel in your native language?
<Guest27648> so i will write after i try it
<Guest27648> holstein: it looks like it works :)))
<Guest27648> holstein: its working !!! thank you very much, love you ! :3
<ratnakumari> we have four computers at home all running xubuntu 14.04 how we can share file over the lan (suggest the easy way)
<holstein> Guest27648: lol.. enjoy
<holstein> ratnakumari: i usually just use ssh
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> ratnakumari: samba is a nice option, though.. works well from linux to linux as well
<holstein> ratnakumari: "easy" can be a matter of opinion and use case.. i think ssh is easy  for connecting quickly and natively.. though, it might not be "easy" for folks used to windows, or wanting a more permanent setup
<ratnakumari> @holstein,ubottu thanks i will try ssh
<holstein> ratnakumari: i would also try the integrated solutions, if this is ubuntu machines excusively http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<ratnakumari> holstein : howtogeek method seems easy
<arno_> Hi, apparently, I need to install gnome-session-manager (on xubuntu) to have evolution running
<arno_> Once I have installed it, how do have it running?
<deshipu> arno_: run gnome... as far as I know, they made it all into a monolith, you can't run independent parts anymore
<cfhowlett> !thunderbird | arno_,
<ubottu> arno_,: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<arno_> deshipu ubottu: we're using evolution at work. Basically, you're telling me I cannot use xubuntu then?
<brainwash> arno_: why would evolution require gnome-session-manager?
<arno_> brainwash: no idea. I think it's evolution-ews that needs it
<brainwash> do you get any error message? google might know what can be done to get it working
<brainwash> you can add or edit autostart entries via settings manager > session and startup  in Xfce/Xubuntu
<brainwash> in case you need to add an autostart entry for the evolution service
<arno_> ok, it worked by installing gnome-session :)
<lbracher> Hi there! Do you know if it's possible to netboot from a xubuntu iso? TIA! :)
<lbracher> I mean, PXE boot.
<Unit193> lbracher: What do you already know about PXE?
<lbracher> Unit193: I know a little. I know it runs over TFTP, I need a dhcpd and tftpd, provide the bootstrap file... I know the theory for Ubuntu, but I didn't much research to do that on Xubuntu.
<Unit193> OK, well because I'm lazy and already had dnsmasq installed, I just used that and uncommented the two lines: enable-tftp and tftp-root=/srv/pxeboot  My router has dnsmasq as well, so I forward from there using  dhcp-boot=/pxelinux.0,,192.168.1.23  then, since I already had cifs installed, set the boot line to include: netboot=cifs nfsroot=//192.168.1.23/pxeboot/openbox-desktop
<Unit193> And of course, you'll have to loopmount the ISO (or something like that, I loopmounted) and copy the contents into the correct directory.
<lbracher> Unit193: Thank you, I'll try that. :)
<Unit193> lbracher: Good luck.  This isn't step by step, but it should give you a few hints.
<lbracher> :)
<Soelen> hello everyone, since yesterday Thunar started to look like crap, can anyone help me out what is going on?
<Soelen> http://i.imgur.com/xbdjxgL.jpg
<Soelen> as you can see the sidebar of Thunar is all in bold and not grouped whatsoever, tried to delete the Thunarfolder in ~/.config but it didn't do the trick, I also logged in with different accoutns which are on this system and their thunars seemed to look as supposed to
<ochosi> Soelen: press ctrl+b
<ochosi> or go to view -> side pane -> shortcuts
<Soelen> ochosi: I can't believe it, thanks man, but I need to ask what ctrl+b just did
<Soelen> ochosi: ohhhh, I get it now, thanks again buddy!
<Soelen> whoops
#xubuntu 2014-08-30
<icloud> help, my wifi icon/applet is missing from xfce top bar
<icloud> i can start it manually by typing sudo nm-applet but it give this message: nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<xubuntu442> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu442
<ubottu> xubuntu442: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu442> join #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu442> hello
<xubuntu442> i need help
<xubuntu442> with openoffice installation
<cfhowlett> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<default_> Regarding Xubuntu 14.04 installed from CD.  Screen keeps blanking after about 10-15 minutes (haven't timed it yet)   ..  Xscreensaver not installed..  after adjusting the settings to leave screen on..  and turned off all screen blanking and power management features..  not change.  uninstalled light-locker package..   no change.   any ideas?  suggestions?
<KaibutsuX_home> Can anyone explain why I'm getting this result? I have two vga cards in my system running 2 X Displays, one one each monitor. I open a terminal on X display 0 and start `top`. Then I switch to X display 1 and start another terminal and it kills the terminal on X Display 0, why?
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: let me find what i followed up with last time you were here..
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: only the terminal? what do you mean by "it kills".. you mean, the terminal process? or top? is that  all that crashes that way? is it just one terminal emulator?
<KaibutsuX_home> it's the native ubuntu terminal. I have it running on X Display 1, when I open a new terminal on X Display 0, the one on display 1 disappears
<KaibutsuX_home> it doesn't actually kill the running processes though, if I start them in a tmux session, the tmux session is still there, it just gets removed from the other x display
<zacwalls> can i root my phone from xubuntu somehow?
<holstein> zacwalls: nothing about xubuntu is preventing that.. but, its likely not able to faciliate that. i would start with the phone manufacturer, and then a community such as cyanogenmod
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: when you literally just open it? or when its running top?
<KaibutsuX_home> just opening it
<holstein> tmux will keep the process running
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: why are you mentioning tmux and top? im not sure how/why that is relevant?
<KaibutsuX_home> ok forget both of those, 1) open a terminal on display 0. 2) Open a terminal on display 1 and see that the terminal on display 0 has now disappeared
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: is this the case? you open *any* application on one display? and thenn on the other, and the first one is killed? or crashes? is this nvidia? why are you running seperate x sessions? can you just run one? and test?
<KaibutsuX_home> yes, nvidia and I can't apparently run a single x session across two gpus
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: ok. forgetting both of those.. just "terminal"? what terminal?
<KaibutsuX_home> as said, native ubuntu terminal
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: you mean, xubuntu terminal?
<KaibutsuX_home> xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: is *only* the terminal doing it? if so, i would install and use another terminal emulator
<holstein> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 233 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<KaibutsuX_home> yeah, im not a fan of terminator
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: please try terminator, and see if the behavior is the same.. tmux is not a good test, since it is keeping the session running
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: please try *any* other terminal, and see
<holstein> otherwise.. just file a bug for it..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<KaibutsuX_home> it appears to only be the terminal displaying the behavior
<holstein> its tricky, since its likely relalted to your nvidia driver and 2 x sessions.. which im sure you are in the minority for
<holstein> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 105 kB, installed size 719 kB
<holstein> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 297-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 636 kB, installed size 1611 kB
<KaibutsuX_home> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/1243354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1243354 in xfce4-terminal "Xfce4-terminal cannot run on more than one X screen at a time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<holstein> KaibutsuX_home: there you go.. you can join that bug, and use another terminal that *does* run on multiple x sessions
<holstein> http://www.whitehorseblackmountain.com/ is where i am on the 6th of october
<holstein> sorry. folks.. wrong channel.. disregard ^
<zacwalls> how can i set a proxy via terminal?
<testdr> hi, someone know if xfce4 in xubuntu is catching the "strg+space" keycombination so that in libreoffice the hotkey for insert of "secured space"(=strg+shift+space) is not working?
<guest123456> hi ! please do anybody know where can i get linux drivers for my graphic card  AMD Radeon R5 M230 ?
<guest123456> pls :(
<testdr> looks like its found: strg+space hotkey-combination seems to be used bei the ibus-tool  - so this has to be modified for a working strg+shift+space in libreoffice or the hotkey in office itself.
<testdr> guest123456: you should ask in the +ubuntu channel, because this looks like a basic configuration/setup question
<xubuntu801> Hi all! I'm a newbie to Ubuntu (old machine refurbished with this system) and have a first problem reading a simple DVD: the OS says that GStreamer has a problem or may lack a plugin, although the piracy disclaimer is correctly dispalyed. Any clue?
<xubuntu801> Thx in advance!
<brainwash> bluesabre: ^
<xubuntu801> Hi brainwash! What is bluesabre?
<bluesabre> I am bluesabre :)
<bluesabre> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu801> OK! So it means that xubuntu cannot read commercial DVD by default, I have to update some libs, am I right?
<bluesabre> Yes, just follow the instructions on that first link and you'll make some progress
<xubuntu801> Thanks a lot bluesabre! This is really helpful! Have a nice day!
<bluesabre> you too!
<Allon> Hi i just installed Xubuntu. Great job!
<Allon> Looks nice!
<vrkalak> Allon, Xfce-4.10 is the best ever .:. Yes, we like to party!
<Allon> Is this by intenton? Why there are only 2 things under System? http://i60.tinypic.com/e9t9ig.jpg
<KaibutsuX_home> Allon, thats what mine looks like too
<letarch> hey, pls help! internet from wi-fi disconnected for power on xubuntu. wtf?
<letarch> i have router dlink dir320
<letarch> Am I here alone?
<baizon_> no, you are not
<derek-g> monitor is black after I simply toggle power by on/off. I'm confused - why hasn't this been fixed yet? it seems to have been an issue from 14.04 release.
<pestboy> I need someone with teamviewer to help me follow this guide:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708 I have done everything til "Then at the top of your screen, go to System/Administration/Windows Wireless Drivers (install it if you don't have it)." Its not hard but i'm a noob at linux at the moment.
<brainwash> pestboy: that's an old guide, are you sure that it still works for xubuntu 14.04?
<Unit193> brainwash: Looks like it still needs ndis: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-65674.html
<brainwash> ancient stuff :/
<Unit193> June 2014?
<brainwash> ndis
<Unit193> Yeah, lucky me, always avoided it.
<pestboy> I'm not exactly sure... but I was hoping for it to. if you could find another way to do it that'd be cool. I just can not do anything with ndis
<pestboy> I've gotten so used to the gui of windows and know close to nothing about using terminal to do anything
<brainwash> your case is somewhat special, I'm not sure if I can assist you to get it working
<brainwash> (or anyone else here)
<brainwash> you could try to ask in #ubuntu also
<brainwash> getting the driver/firmware installed is not a xubuntu specific task
<pestboy> Where do you think i would be able to find help?
<brainwash> pestboy: maybe #ubuntu -> /join #ubuntu
#xubuntu 2014-08-31
<derek-g> does anyone else still having this issue when I toggle monitor power button on and off -  desktop doesn't come back on again?
<derek-g> so I have to "sudo service lightdm restart" to get desktop back...
<derek-g> where would I see active xubuntu bugs?
<derek-g> ca anyone help with this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/464600/cant-get-monitor-image-back-on-after-toggling-monitor-power-button
<alket> is there a Clean Looks theme for xubuntu
<brainwash> derek-g: looks like bug 1313539
<ubottu> bug 1313539 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "monitor shows black screen and "no input signal" after turning the monitor off and on manually" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313539
<derek-g> brainwash, thanks. I've one-upped that ticket. Not sure wtf. is this happening.
<brainwash> well, it's obviously a bug :/
<brainwash> (which affects a larger amount of people)
<luks1> hello?
<holstein> luks1: how may we help you?
<luks1> i have dug myself into a deep hole...
<cfhowlett> !details | luks1
<ubottu> luks1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> allow me to describe some scnenarios where you can dig yourself out.. whats going on?
<luks1> I recently installed xubuntu on my desktop and i selected the option for whole disk encryption
<holstein> i would have backups for the data *outside* that encryption area
<luks1> i cant remember my passphrase but i do have the key that it said could be used to recover the disk manually
<holstein> luks1: the key has a passphrase, AFAIK.. its in the design that you need the passphrase
<holstein> luks1: its designed to lock you out..
<holstein> luks1: whats the issue? data loss?
<holstein> otherwise, reinstall, and dont use encryption
<luks1> data loss. i thought that with the incredibly long code it said to write down that i could recover the data
<holstein> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<luks1> it isnt a directory that is encrypted, its the entire hard disk
<holstein> http://caribou.kamikamamak.com/2011/09/26/mounting-fully-encrypted-hard-disk/
<holstein> luks1: i understand that, friend
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<holstein> regardless, you need to in the future have backups outside this enctyption area
<luks1> so basically even though i have the key i cant do anything without the actual passphrase?
<holstein> luks1: im linking data for you to read and see if that is the case
<luks1> ok, thanks
<holstein> luks1: you are saying, basically, as i read it, "i have one part of the puzzle i need"
<holstein> luks1: the passphrase is needed as far as i know.. if you want to reasearch it further, go for it.. i would just revert to my backups and resintall and either not encypt or maintain the credentials better
<holstein> you may not have that luxury..
<luks1> from what i have read on my own before coming here, and from the links you sent my data is gone forever
<holstein> luks1: thats what i think..
<luks1> that comforts me knowing that if anyone else had my disk that it would be useless
<holstein> luks1: but, feel free and ask around. and read.. you can try the main #ubuntu channel
<luks1> but it is very frustrating because i didnt make any backups. this install was less than a week old
<luks1> thanks for all your help holstein.
<holstein> well, you need backups, regardless.. *all* drives fail
<holstein> if nothing else, its just that lesson you can take, i suppose.. better only a week in, i say
<luks1> of course if i had a backup, i wouldve wanted that encrypted also
<luks1> lesson learned
<luks1> encryption works. remember your passwords
<holstein> i would have a backup in an open location
<luks1> wouldnt an unencrypted backup defeat the purpose of having the original encrypted?
<holstein> depends on why what is encrypted and how
<luks1> from a privacy standpoint at least?
<holstein> its all a trade off
<holstein> i choose to trade having an open disk around locked in a box that is not encypted
<holstein> i want it that way, so im not locked out of important data i may need..
<holstein> but, i need the data worse than i need you not to have it.. if it were the other way around, i might prefer something else
<luks1> the way i see it, if big brother gets posession of my desktop, they could just as easily have any other disks no matter where i store them
<holstein> i choose not to address big brother that way
<luks1> care to elaborate?
<holstein> i say, its my rights to have things and not have others touch them.. and i'll still vote that way, and try my best.. otherwise, its a lot of a race as i see it
<luks1> i see, well thank you so much holstein.
<holstein> we race to better enctypt, they race to crack whatever.. its not legal.. and im just saying, its my personal property is all.. i mean, i have it online, thats one thing.. but, my hard drive is a different story
<luks1> goodbye it has been nice chatting with you
<holstein> but, as i said, i want the data worse than i want you not to have it. its important that i access it. thats *more* important to me than making sure "big brother" cant
<holstein> sure.. cheers
<deddokatana> anyone on?
<cfhowlett> deddokatana, ask your ubuntu questions
<HedgeMage> deddokatana: Please just ask your real question.
<deddokatana> nah, im on as tech support
<deddokatana> quiet at this time?
<HedgeMage> at the moment, yes
<cfhowlett> strange behavior in 14.04 xubuntu/ubuntustudio : notifications are set to disappear after 10 seconds.  they remain until I manually click.
<knives2886> hey can anypone help me
<knives2886> anyone*
<knives2886> does anyone know if they fixed the msi am2 apu boot issues?
<finrod> Is this the correct terminal command to run ACPI?        /tmp/acl$ acpi -V
<finrod> Is there a simpler terminal command to run ACPI?
<MediaBox> anyone know a good way to share folders between a pc with xubuntu and a windows 8 pc?
<MediaBox> i'm trying with samba.... but i'm new to linux and still figuring this out.
<baizon> MediaBox: samba?
<MediaBox> i can see the windows pc on the xubuntu pc, but when i try opening it, the password doesnt let me in
<finrod> I have been asking in the ##hardware and the #ubuntu rooms questions about installing lm-sensors for the last hour or two, and no one seems to know if it is worth the risk to probe my I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware
<seg> finrod, i've never had a problem
<seg> finrod, over many years and hundreds of sensor-detects
<finrod> I'm at the last stage of installation for lm-sensors
<finrod> I'm stuck on /etc/modules, not sure how to load them for lm-sensors
<seg> why not allow sensors-detect to add it for you?
<seg> at end of detection it will offer to.
<finrod> Yes, it is telling me that, but there's a problem
<seg> what problem, finrod?
<finrod> here is a screenshot...http://imgur.com/0TTCsN1
<seg> what's the problem?
<finrod> I have no idea if I have drivers built into my kernel
<seg> there is only one module in the list, you'll be okay
<finrod> ok, good, I'll just say yes
<finrod> thanks, seg
<seg> no problem. make sure to restart
<seg> or otherwise load what you'll need
<finrod> lm-sensors told me this...Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are
<finrod> loaded. You may want to run 'service kmod start' to load them.
<seg> did you restart or add the module otherwise before trying to run it after adding the module to /etc/modules?
<finrod> I have done nothing.  I am still waiting at the command prompt
<seg> ok. after having said yes to the prompt, restart or use 'sudo modprobe <modulename>' to add it
<seg> let me check your screenshot for the name
<finrod> I don't know if I need to run "service kmod start" since my plan is to install Psensor after rebooting
<seg> why not give it a shot?
<seg> you'd likely do it as an admin, so 'sudo service kmod start'
<seg> to manually load the driver that you added in /etc/modules with sensors-detect, type 'sudo modprobe smsc47b397'
<seg> that string at the end is the module you added in the screenshot
<finrod> http://pastebin.com/8L4dDLmE
<seg> type 'sudo service kmod start'
<finrod> Should I reboot first?
<seg> or the modprobe string I typed above
<seg> if you reboot there shouldn't be a need to do it.
<seg> it'll accomplish the same thing a different way
<seg> all you're doing is reloading the /etc/modules file, which is done at reboot anywho
<finrod> good, so I can just type 'sudo service kmod start' without rebooting?
<seg> yep.
<seg> and if that doesn't work, modprobe the driver you added
<seg> and if THAT doesn't work, reboot
<finrod> ok, then I can install Psensor?
<seg> should be
<seg> okay
<finrod> thanks, seg
<seg> sure
<seg> finrod, also try typing 'sensors' to see if you get a valid temperature
<seg> that's what lm-sensors is reporting to Psensor
<finrod> oh yeah, I do that to test it before I install Psensor?
<seg> its optional, but easy
<finrod> I ran the service kmod start command and got this.....kmod stop/waiting
<finrod> then the command prompt
<seg> yup that's expected
<seg> now try 'sensors'
<seg> and you should see some temp data
<finrod> But first I need to run this command......sudo sensors-detect
<seg> nah, that's done
<seg> you did that earlier  with the module adding
<finrod> ok, I'll try 'sensors'
<seg> if you see some data, you're all good with lm-sensors
<finrod> It's working
<seg> great!
<finrod> thanks a lot, seg
<seg> now onwards to Psensor or whatever other frontend you'd like to play with
<seg> no problem
<finrod> there's only two temperatures, but may be Psensor will show more
<seg> shouldn't, as the data is being read from lm-sensors. Do you have a lot more temperatures you're trying to monitor?
<seg> if you want GPU stuff, that's elsewhere
<finrod> Fan speed
<finrod> CPU and hard drive
<seg> hmm that's more complicated. on laptops that stuff is usually done via specific acpi packages.
<seg> for example, thinkpads have a specific package that exposes that stuff
<seg> I know that some modules expose it on lm-sensors
<seg> but I don't know which ones exactly
<seg> have you checked this article out? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fan_speed_control
<seg> it may have some pertinent info for you.
<finrod> these are my results from lm-sensors:     http://pastebin.com/g9djxz5Y
<seg> okay, one sec
<seg> can you please try 'lsmod | grep acpi' and tell me if you get results?
<finrod> ok, hold on......
<finrod> pata_acpi              13038  0
<seg> hm ok
<finrod> I just installed acpi two hours ago
<seg> that doesn't help. one sec, let me see what'd be appropriate for you
<finrod> using the ubuntu software centre
<seg> aye, but we need a specific acpi module thats applicable to you to get loaded so we can get the fan speed and such exposed
<seg> need to investigate what that module is
<seg> when doing sensors-detect, you answered yes to everything?
<finrod> Everything except for the last question
<seg> ok. it's reporting k8 when you do sensors, right?
<seg> yeah k8temp, foudn the pastebin
<finrod> I said yes to everything except for the probe of my I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware, seg
<bekks> the k8 sensors module is known to be broken, and unreliable.
<seg> bekks, I knew the temp values are sometimes bogus, but his fan speeds aren't getting exposed; is that a known issue?
<finrod> My fan is loud, and only seems to  go on when I am playing YouTube videos full screen
<bekks> Thats amongst the issues of the broken k8 module, as far as I remeber - I hab a k8 a decade ago. And unfortunately, the k8 module hasnt been fixed.
<seg> doh. that sucks. finrod, what kind of computer is it?
<finrod> Well, I think the fan goes on pretty frequently, actually, whenever the PC is doing something demanding
<finrod> HP dx5150 SFF desktop PC
<finrod> It was already used when I got it in 2010
<seg> ah.
<seg> for kicks, why not try sudo sensors-detect with yes to all options?
<seg> and then 'sudo service kmod start'
<seg> and 'sensors'
<seg> to recheck
<finrod> lm-sensors warned me that last probe is risky
<seg> yeah, but oldre computers are more likely to use ISA stuff.
<finrod> oh yeah, sorry
<seg> risky means system stability
<seg> not failure, as far as I know
<finrod> I thought you said I don't need to run sensors-detect
<seg> it's just to try the unexplored option of yes to all parameters
<seg> you don't, as the temp module was loaded -- this is an attempt to get fan speed
<finrod> good idea, I'll try it
<finrod> I got stuck again.....check this out seg.....http://pastebin.com/S41Lqb7G
<bekks> Answer yes if you want to scan it, no if you dont want to do that.
<finrod> Should I also scan that SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0500 (i2c-0)?
<finrod> is it safe to scan it?
<bekks> lmsensors is "safe" to use, it will not break your hardware.
<finrod> ok, thanks
<bekks> The modules might not work or might be buggy - but they dont break your box.
<seg> by safe they mean that it may temporarily affect system stability, not to be used on enterprise hardware, that kind of thing
<finrod> enterprise hardware?
<seg> like a server running a tv channel
<seg> something that CAN NEVER FAIL
<seg> otherwise people lose millions
<bekks> s/can/should/
<seg> heheh
<finrod> It found a lot of stuff with the last probe
<seg> after you've done your 'sudo service kmod start' , try 'sensors' to see if there is a difference
<finrod> Now it wants to probe my Radeon i2c bit bus DVI_DDC (i2c-1)
<finrod> is that ok?
<finrod> to scan
<seg> yes down the line for the largest amount of possible info from lm-sensors
<finrod> ok
<seg> although that shouldn't be read from lm-sensors anyway
<finrod> Wow, it found sth
<finrod> `SPD EEPROM'
<seg> showing up in sensors?
<finrod> from the sensors detect in the SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0500 (i2c-0)
<finrod> Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes
<finrod>     (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)
<seg> finrod, gotta run for a little bit. good luck on the fan control hunt, hopefully you can wrangle the k8 module. be back in a bit
<finrod> ok, seg
<finrod> thanks
<bekks> finrod: you can probe everything, it will not break your box.
<m3n3chm0> hello, i'm getting this error since 2 days ago on xubuntu 14.04 >> lightdm-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_focus
<brainwash> m3n3chm0: did you follow the instructions and send a bug report?
<m3n3chm0> yes
<brainwash> m3n3chm0: thanks, the devs of lightdm-gtk-greeter will hopefully take a look at your report
<brainwash> the package was update on 2014-08-26
<brainwash> so it could be indeed a new bug
<m3n3chm0> :) ok
<finrod> should I just install hddtemp using the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<james0r> if Ubuntu software center was a tangible object i would burn it and then quickly dispose of the remaining ashes.
<james0r> you could use though it though. it'll do the job
<deshipu> james0r: it's better than yum ;)
<james0r> is that fedora? good god i'd never want to exp yum then
<james0r> i havn't been on linux all that long really but i quickly didn't see the point of using often disfunctional software centers. i prefer synaptic or terminal. i'd rather see what's going on.
<james0r> if i need to search for software i just use google.
<james0r> to each their own though. glad there are options.
<finrod> I just installed hddtemp, but when I ran this command, hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sdb, I got these results....
<finrod> ...../dev/sda: open: Permission denied
<finrod> ......./dev/sdb: open: No such file or directory
<finrod> should I run the same command, and just add 'sudo' at the beginning?
<garandil> When I try to update, the system tells me that I do not have enough space on /boot.. is there any way to clean out old iterations of the kernels?
<deshipu> uninstall them
<deshipu> just leave the most recent one
<garandil> ok, I'll have a go
<gcds> hello, guys maybe someone tried to make global menu work on 14.04?
<akis> hi. i am on 12.4. can anyone help to find and manage the system's password's manager where are stored infos about the applications which are using passwords (thunderbird, chrome etc)?
<brainwash> gcds: how did you make it work before 14.04? any guide?
<gcds> I have seen many guides for older versions but then i try to build source on 14.04 many dependencies are just too old for 14.04
<gcds> like gtk2...
<brainwash> you can try to contact the developer of this panel plugin(?)
<gcds> maybe...
<akis> hi all. i am trying to start kwallet but i am getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197906/ . Any idea to make this application to be strated and loaded on 12.04? I googled this issue already but i didnt find any appropriate answer.
<mkgyre> hello all.  I just did an update to my 14.04 system and it seems the screen is randomly flickering now.  Also, it seems the hzt. rate is set to 59.9 instead of 60.  Any ideas?
<brainwash> mkgyre: does it flicker when the login screen is active/visible?
<mkgyre> yep....from the boot splash screen onward
<brainwash> that's bad I guess
<mkgyre> I am pretty sure the issue lies in the htz set at 59.9 instead of 60
<brainwash> and not easy to debug
<mkgyre> no simple way to manipulate the settings in the terminal?
<brainwash> usually it's auto-detected
<mkgyre> doing some reading on another tab as we speak
<mkgyre> yeah....I have no other drop down options but 59.9 and I tried to re autodetect to no avail.
<brainwash> did you install any driver for your graphics card?
<mkgyre> no.
<brainwash> which gpu?
<mkgyre> just let the system to its usual update
<mkgyre> this an older laptop....I believe Radeon x1200
<mkgyre> was fine until todays update then whamo
<mkgyre> was going to use this PC later today to do a fantasy draft but now....I dont want to have a seizure!
<brainwash> ah I see, so your options are limited anyway
<brainwash> and you can only use the open source driver
<brainwash> which is pre-installed
<mkgyre> honestly, I am sure that there will be an update to patch out soon as I am sure I am not alone but I would be nice to fix now!
<brainwash> it could hardware specific
<brainwash> it could be
<mkgyre> well...whatever the latest "fix" was, it dropped my refresh rate and that would have to be a universal bug from what I am thinking....looks like it has happened in the past as well
<mkgyre> based on some googling!
<brainwash> 59.9 could be the result of saving the value as floating point
<brainwash> can you boot the live iso of xubuntu 14.04?
<mkgyre> unsure....now are speaking Chinese and out of my realm.
<mkgyre> Actually....not a bad idea
<mkgyre> I could do that, yes.  I have a live boot of regular ubuntu 14.04 on a flash here too I could use
<mkgyre> for now.  It would be interesting to go in and see what the refresh rate is on the live boot
<mkgyre> it should be 60
<brainwash> you can query some information in the terminal via "xrandr -q"
<brainwash> -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr
<brainwash> it's a universal tool, not distro or desktop specific
<mkgyre> been toying in that the last few minutes
<mkgyre> will post settings momentarily
<mkgyre> kgyre@kgyre-laptop:~$ xrandr -q Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 8192 x 8192 VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm    1280x800       59.9*+    1280x720       59.9      1152x768       59.8      1024x768       59.9      800x600        59.9      848x480        59.7      720x480        59.7      640x480   
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mkgyre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8198475/
<brainwash> I guess we need to wait for your live iso results
<xubuntu838> is anybody here?
<xubuntu838> i am so tired
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu838
<ubottu> xubuntu838: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mkgyre> Thanks for the help all.....will do a live boot and see where we land.
<xubuntu838> i have no idea what happened,but after i reboot system,my xfce panel appearse for several seconds and then disappearse
<xubuntu838> appear*
<xubuntu838> also,if i add some command in autostart,it behaves the same way
<kgyre> well....interesting gents.  I am speaking to you all now via a 14.04 live boot, not a flicker one.  refresh is set at 59.9 so that must not be the issue
<kgyre> also, I wish I would have notated more of the line but when I did the update, I noticed the ALSA driver said something as I did the restart to finish the update.  I dont recall what that driver is for but it could be graphical
<kgyre> nope...that would be sound. nevermind that
<kgyre> so says google
<Engine234> hi
<knome> hello
<Engine234> i want to think like a computer hacker
<Engine234> i want to learn linux and forget windows, windows filled with distractions
<Engine234> games? movies? c'mon. no more apps. no more neverending flood of media
<Engine234> i want to have total control of all information that comes in and out
<bazhang> !ot | Engine234
<ubottu> Engine234: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Engine234> god i really dont like you bazhang
<Engine234> please shut up
<xubuntu838> #xubuntu-offtopic
<scottxrichmond> does anyone by chance have some time to assist me in trying to get a wireless adapter working in my 14.04 LTS installation? Sorry, linux newb here. I can provide whatever information is needed. I took this box from ubuntu server to xubuntu-desktop using apt-get and I think the issue may be related to a network-manager/ifupdown conflict, but I'm not sure.
<scottxrichmond> Just as a note I have tried installing the b43 installer and using ndiswrapper. lsusb shows the device, but it doesnt show as an available interface
<Quantibility> hey where are the output files for the start upsequence? ya know the ones that show the process then wether it is ok or not? <ok> or <fail> things?
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<chrisinthedark> http://pastebin.com/tu1x8rnN
<chrisinthedark> help me please
<Jasonbornee> im installing xubuntu on an oold laptop and it's stuck at 75% for the past 2 hours
<Jasonbornee> is this normal
<Jasonbornee> "configuring bcmwl-kernel source(amd64)
<Jasonbornee> that's the stage i'm at
<bekks> So how old is that laptop, and which processor does it have?
<Jasonbornee> amd turion 64, like 10 years old
<Jasonbornee> great support channel
<knome> Jasonbornee, please remember we are all volunteers and that answers are not always available.
<Unit193> But I can say, 2 hours isn't normal.
<Unit193> 500MHz celeron didn't take that long a couple years ago.
<Wlsonjl3> heya, how do i hook my samsung galaxy ace 2x up to my laptop using bluetooth? when i search for it with the bluetooth thing already installed it can't pick it up
<lderan> are both things set to be discoverable?
<Wlsonjl3> yes
<Wlsonjl3> was thinking maybe there is a driver or something like that i'm missing?
<Wlsonjl3> cant connect to my LG nexus, either
<lderan> is it a dell laptop by any chance?
<Wlsonjl3> Acer
<lderan> ah okay
<Wlsonjl3> why?
<lderan> some dells are a bit finicky with bluetooth from what I can recall
<Wlsonjl3> ohh
<Wlsonjl3> okay
<Wlsonjl3> no never had problems before when i was running windows
<Wlsonjl3> cant see it when its plugged in either
<Wlsonjl3> it keeps sayin "failure to mount "android""
#xubuntu 2015-08-24
<pcworld> what do you mean by bootloader
<pcworld> @0brienDave
<ObrienDave> normally the bootloader, GRUB, is installed to the MBR of the HD. you need to install it ti the USB stick if you want it to boot the system
<ObrienDave> *it to
<xubuntu42w> There is no updated tutorial on how to exactly partition and install a live persistent USB drive (STEP by STEP)
<xubuntu42w> after i choose something else for example..what next
<xubuntu42w> "something else"
<xubuntu99w> hi all I would like to know how I can create a launcher for xfce-terminal to open a window or tab with ssh to my server similar to this gnome-terminal --disable-factory --sm-client-disable --class=remoteserver -x ssh -t serverip
<xubuntu99w> by the way I was reading this post on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/34597/how-do-i-make-a-custom-launcher-for-terminal-applications
<RudyValencia> Hi, is it possible to set up a key shortcut to minimize windows? I couldn't find one in the keyboard shortcuts applet.
<synthor> heya
<synthor> my xubuntu 14.04 ran fine with two amd graphic cards and two fullhd screens connected to each card with the propritary driver
<synthor> this morning installed all updates and now xorg and migration processes have high cpu usage when the machine is just on the desktop
<synthor> my mouse and keyboad hangs every few seconds and the system isn't usable at the moment
<synthor> booting the last kernel version didn't help
<synthor> even reinstalling/upgrading the amd driver
<synthor> any hint?
<synthor> it's xfce 4.10 btw
<synthor> i remember that there was an similar xorg high cpu usage bug...seem to be triggered now again -.-
<synthor> glad that i already have two new ssds, where i can install 14.04.3 with xfce 4.12. waste of time to get this fixed again...
<RudyValencia> How do I set a keyboard shortcut to minimize a window?
<ghostcube> hi, i installed 14.04.03 lts on an HP Compaq nx9030 with intel grafics adapter
<ghostcube> dmesg gives me this error [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<ghostcube> i tried to fix this with some help threds in arch wiki and the ubuntu community but nothing really made a difference
<ghostcube> is there anything further known so far?  this isnt xubuntu related in general. seems to be a kernel or a driver bug.
<jrm86> I'm having a bit of trouble with mounting an internal HDD.  Using fstab, It mounts fine in /mnt/, but won't bind to a folder in /home/username/.  I can get it to mount just fine through terminal "sudo mount /home/username/Media/".  Problem is, I'd have to do this every time I log on.  Here is the applicable lines in fstab:  http://pastebin.com/F1hRTZC9 .  Any thoughts?
<holstein> i agree, seems like the issue would be with the fstab, then..
<jrm86> Odd thing is the first time I changed it, I did a simple "sudo mount -a" after, and it worked fine.  On startup though, no love.
<holstein> jrm86: i have one that i added to fstab, and, my lines dont look like that
<holstein> well, i think you are sahying "im having issues with an internal HDD mounting".. but, you are not.. you are having issues with adding a drive to fstab, and having it mount to a location, correct?
<jrm86> Yes.  It is currently mounted and operational in /mnt/, but it won't bind to a folder in a more convenient location for regular use
<holstein> jrm86: i referenced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Mount_The_Drive when i set mine up..
<holstein> jrm86: i didnt use "bind" like that.. i just mounted it at boot, to the location i wanted
<holstein> im not saying thats the issue.. but, i have fstab loading several drives on several different machines, to locations inside my /home.. like, ~/Media, and, my fstab looks more like at the wiki page i linked..
<jrm86> Yeah, I've read through that page, and I've been able to mount in my home folder, but when I do, it mounts with root permissions, so I can't save to/drag and drop, etc, without altering permissions in terminal every time I log on
<holstein> jrm86: there are direction, at at that link, to "chown" the mount point
<mrkramps> jrm86, maybe you should change the permission
<holstein> jrm86: my internal drive mounts, at boot, to the mount point i desire, via fstab, and has the permissions of my user.. not root.. i dont have to address it at every reboot
<jrm86> the wiki talked about "sudo chown...".  I assumed this was to be performed in terminal.  Can those commands be added to fstab?
<mrkramps> jrm86, afaik not
<mrkramps> the owner of this drive is root
<mrkramps> thus only root has r/w permission
<mrkramps> i was wrong (as so often) …
<genii> You have to make a folder on the root of the drive, chown that to the user you want to have use it. The root of an entire drive will always revert back to being owned by root every boot when it is detected, so changing the permissions of the entire drive only works temporarily
<jrm86> It mounts to /mnt/ just fine.  I can read/write to it.  Problem is it won't bind to a directory in my home folder through fstab.  It has to be manually mounted via terminal after each boot (and works fine).  I've tried altering uid, gid, umask, etc in fstab, with no success.  I can mount it wherever I want, but only in /mnt/ am I able to actually use it.
<jrm86> That's why I've tried binding the hdd's /mnt/ directory to a directory in my home folder.  It keeps the same permissions, so I can read/write at will
<mrkramps> jrm86, you may use a link
<holstein> jrm86: what i did was use the link i provided.. i added the lines to fstab, and tested that my drive was auto mounting to the location i wanted.. which, was in my users home
<jrm86> Yes, I have already tried that.
<holstein> jrm86: i then, use the command at the link, as well, to chown that directory.. giving my user permissions.. i can, now, do what you are trying. which, is hit the power button, wait for the machine to boot, and access the drive, via a directory in my users home, with read/write permissions
<holstein> jrm86: you have tried what? what command? i used the "chown" command, at the wiki i linked, on the location.. i used it from the terminal.. its persistent..
<jrm86> The link you provided.  I have been through that article days ago.  I've tried everything on that page.
<holstein> but, you dont have that refelted in your current fstab..
<holstein> oh.. gone already..
<mrkramps> whatever
<dudeern> has anyone ever experienced a disk mounting on boot, but from the wrong source?  For instance, internal HD "mounts" to correct location, but won't display content, and shows itself as the wrong size disk (same size as the boot disk)?
<dudeern> sudo mount -a does not fix it, but does not show an error
<dudeern> "sudo mount /mountpoint/" does work, however.  so it's still referencing fstab, since i only specified the destination path
<dudeern> http://pastebin.com/F1hRTZC9
<dudeern> I'm trying to mount an internal HDD through fstab.  Once booted and on the desktop, my machine recognizes the file path (says that HDD is in the folder where I want it), but it does not show content and it shows information about the boot partition (size, available space, etc).  Almost like it mounted the filepath, but not the drive.  "sudo mount -a" does not change it, but "sudo mount /destinationpath/" does.  The documentation on "moun
<dudeern> t" says that if only specifying a source or destination (not both), then "mount" references fstab to mount the drive.  So fstab works, but it is not mounting correctly at boot.  Any thoughts?  Here is the applicable line from fstab:  http://pastebin.com/F1hRTZC9
<holstein> dudeern: if i saw issues like, the drive size not reporting correctly, i would test the drive
<holstein> dudeern: i like using gsmartcontrol
<dudeern> it doesn't, at first, but when I run "sudo mount /mountlocation/", it mounts just fine, can read/write, and shows correct drive size
<holstein> i would break up the steps.. i would remove the fstab entry.. test the drive, and make sure its working, and doesnt have errors. then, i would simply try mounting it, and read/write to it
<dudeern> ok
<holstein> *then*, after all of that is working properly, i would seperately deal with fstab, to get persistent boot.. going forward knowing that the drive is "good"..
<dudeern> ok, I can give that a try
<dudeern> scan turned out fine.  no errors
<holstein> dudeern: sure.. and, the scan i like to do, takes a few hours. but, thats a good start
<dudeern> do you want a screenshot?
<holstein> now, i would either, do the longer scan, or, i would make it so that i can reliably mount, read/write.. and them move, after that is happening, either, in the command line, or, in the file manager
<holstein> dudeern: no
<holstein> dudeern: i understand. and i said, thats a good start. but, there are tests that do more. and, you still dont know if the file system is ok.. but, its really up to you how you want to proceed
<holstein> i typically pull a drive down, and test it, at least as much as you have, and fresh format. i dont know the history of your drive.. im just noticing that, you are trying to implement fstab auto mounting at boot with read/write permissions for your user, and are not really simply able to reliable mount the drive *before* implementing that.. so, i would work with the mounting, and make sure that works, *then* move on
<dudeern> I can mount via command line in the correct location.  I can read and write to the disk.  This disk itself behaves correctly.  The disk shows correct information about itself.
<holstein> then, you are not having issues with mounting, or read/write.. etc.. correct?
<holstein> the *only* issue you have is with trying to implement the auto-loading of it, in fstab? correct?
<dudeern> correct.  When using "sudo mount /mountLocation/", it works completely fine.  The documentation for "mount" says that when specifying only a drive OR a location, it references fstab, and in practice, it works
<dudeern> it just won't do it on boot
<holstein> dudeern: then, i would look at my fstab.. i would look at this, and follow it more closely https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot
<dudeern> I have.  I've read it line by line and followed directions carefully.  I've checked other support sites and found the same information which did not help.  I'm here because I couldn't find an answer.
<holstein> dudeern: the fstab you shared doesnt look the same, though
<holstein> dudeern: share more details, and a volunteer may assist. your full fstab, and the filesystem information.. etc
<dudeern> It's different because the original from the support site you suggested didn't work
<holstein> dudeern: sure, and i understand what you are saying, but, thats literally the same guide i followed, that did work, so, i would need more details about what isnt working, and how.. such as, the fstab file
<dudeern> I'll need a minute to copy it over
<holstein> when you get the details together, if its slow here, and no one is answering, you can use #ubuntu, since, its not related to xubuntu or xfce..
<dudeern> fstab:  http://pastebin.com/TLAHwzZM
<dudeern> what else do you need?
<holstein> also, what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<dudeern> fdisk:  http://pastebin.com/hvbpKSmp
<dudeern> sdb1 what is giving me a headache
<holstein> dudeern: /dev/sdb1            2048  3907029167  1953513560   83  Linux ..that *is* the device? correct? and its formatted to what? ext4? ext3? you did that in gparted?
<dudeern> ext4, formatted via command-line
<holstein> dudeern: i dont think it is "sdb1" that is giving you a headache, at all.. if you can mount that location manually.. its fstab that is the issue..
<holstein> dudeern: you are *certain*, that, if you comment out that fstab line, and reboot the machine, you would see the drive in the filemanager, and be able to click on it, and mount, and be able to read it? and, if you use sudo mount, it'll mount, and you have read/write to it?
<dudeern> yes
<dudeern> i've done it many times before
<holstein> dudeern: im not sure that it matters, but, you have a trailing "/" in your path, in your fstab.. that is not present in mine, or the guide you are referencing
<holstein> it wouldnt hurt to, confirm the location is there.. and, reference it as "/home/jonathan/Media" rather than "/home/jonathan/Media/"
<dudeern> I've done it manually (specifying drive AND mount location), and using fstab after boot (specifying only mount location, which forces "mount" to reference fstab)
<dudeern> I thought about that and tried it, but it did not change the result
<holstein> sure.. i would update that, now, though, and make it reflect the actual mountpoint
<holstein> dudeern: right now, fstab is pointing to /home/jonathan/Media/ and not /home/jonathan/Media ... which could make the difference..
<dudeern> ok.  I'll try it again.
<dudeern> no change
<holstein> when? when, rebooting? or, trying a manual command? and what errors are you getting? if any?
<dudeern> reboot, and literally no difference.  boots up, disk shows correct file path, but no content.  manual "sudo mount /mountLocation/" command, then everything works
<holstein> i remember *not* referring to the label, since, they can change
<holstein> did the labels change?
<holstein> anyways, this looks like what i would step through.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountDevicesTroubleshooting
<holstein> i do prefer by uuid..
<dudeern> the labels did not change.  I've already referenced this link also.  This is just sending me back to troubleshooting in circles while expecting a different result.  Thanks, I appreciate your time.
<cristi> hello
<cristi> i have a problem
<cristi> can anyone help ?
<Guest17095> helo
<Guest17095> i get no audio after some use of a fresh install xubuntu 15.4
<Guest17095> can anyone help ?
<Guest17095> is someone here ?
<Guest17095> hellloooo
<mariano> I'm having trouble installing my bluetooth keyboard on xubuntu 15.04. I had it working on xubuntu 14.04 but the tutorial I followed no longer works.
<Guest17095> i think no one will help us here ...
<mariano> People are probably busy or idle. It is volunteer work after all.
<drc> mariano: I take it you have googled and found no answer for your particular situation?
<mariano> I had, but it no longer works on 15.04 because bluez-hcidump is no longer part of 15.04 I think.
<mariano> can I put a link of the tutorial that worked for ubuntu 14.04?
<drc> Sure...I have no knowledge of bluetooth myself, but some who does may see it.
<mariano> I used the following tutorial successfully in xubuntu 14.04 : http://blog.chschmid.com/?p=1537
#xubuntu 2015-08-25
<ToxicRevenge> Hello
<mesaboogie01> hi I'm terribly stuck
<mesaboogie01> my touchpad is erratic/uncontrollable
<mesaboogie01> pls help
<mesaboogie01> ...I'll be back soon, just try something
<mesaboogie01> ok, I've seemed to have fixed it
<knob> Good morning!
<rawiri> .
<xubuntu-x4nd> First time using linux based OS. Having hanging issues during install of lubuntu or xubuntu from either cd or usb. XP is on old system, I would like that gone. Machine is x51 freevents and I've seen other people in other forums having issues with similar design machines but could not see a solution. I'm getting initializing gfx code on lubuntu and even less on xubuntu. Any help or advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks
<xubuntu-x4nd> 14.04.3-i386 are the versions I'm trying
 * xubuntu-x4nd slaps Al1ve around a bit with a large fishbot
<knob> What...
<invalidName> Hello, I recently upgraded to 15.04. Now when I connect a second monitor and extend the screen I cannot move any window fully onto the screen. The window will hit a 'wall' well before the halfway point of the second screen. The mouse is freely able to move around the second screen without issue. Any suggestions?
<holstein> invalidName: i have dealt with that in the past with alternate GPU drivers.. is that the case? is it nvidia or ati hardware that has proprietary drivers available?
<invalidName> holstein: I am using proprietary drivers (nvidia-331 v 340.76). My computer has nvidia Optimus (has both Intel and Nvidia). Encountering problems while running in intel mode but I haven't tried it with nvidia.
<cfhowlett> invalidName, did you install the intel 15.04 drivers?
<invalidName> cfhowlett: the graphics drivers?
<cfhowlett> invalidName, yep.
<invalidName> cfhowlett: no I have not
<invalidName> cfhowlett: would you suggest I try that first?
<cfhowlett> invalidName, seems a sane step
<invalidName> cfhowlett: great
<invalidName> cfhowlett: installed it but it didn't fix the problem.
<cfhowlett> invalidName, reboot
<holstein> i have, in the past, used arandr to generate a script, which i will test, and set to autorun at login after a small delay
<holstein> i have an older nvidia card that can do that, if i try and let it automatically deal with dual head
<invalidName> okay, i'll be back after reboot
<holstein> but, if you didnt reboot, you have to do that for driver changes like that
<invalidName> yep
<invalidName_> cfhowlett: it works. Thank you very much.
<cfhowlett> invalidName, happy2help!
 * Skald_9_ etenstijd
<another_name> Another question about 15.04, I locked my computer with 2 screens (extended). After leaving it idle I came back to tried to unlock it. However both screens were gray. In order to unlock the computer I unplugged the second screen and the normal lock screen with login prompt showed up. Is there a solution to this?
<edufmass> Hello, I've installed xubuntu 15.04 and xrdp, I connect from win pc. I run ifconfig in a terminal and I get error (bin or sbin is not in path, i don't remember very well). Is there a way to make a remote conection and work like the physical connection (all permissions, etc)?
<knome> another_name, some people have reported similar issues and it's not clear why they exist. the next time that happens, simply try clicking with your mouse - some have said that helps (and it helps for me too when i rarely get that)
<knome> another_name, well i get it at boot, but it's essentially the same situation
<another_name> knome: okay fair enough. It also seemed it still accepted my keyboard input. So I might have been able to log in "blind".
<another_name> knome: thanks for the suggestions.
<knome> another_name, no problem - let's hope we can get this all fixed :)
<knome> another_name, if you are interested in helping us out, join #xubuntu-devel and hang out - we're talking about the problem now and then and potentially need debugging from different hardware setups
<another_name> knome: sure.
<jrivera_> hola
<Guest64444> i have issue with calibre in xfce desktop.. files are not option using calibre
<Guest64444> http://dpaste.com/1M5FRGD
<zacwalls> I am having this really weird desktop glitch http://imgur.com/UZVrNi5 what should I do to fix it?
<zacwalls> this is a fresh install from a couple of minuets ago
<holstein> i would look for, and apply all updates, and reboot.. after that, i would look into any alternative GPU drivers.. then, i would try something like arandr, and see if i can set the desktop geometry and have any effect on that..
<zacwalls> ok thats what I figured. Be back in a few :)
<zacwalls> holstien same thing
<zacwalls> holstein same thing
<zacwalls> sorry
<holstein> zacwalls: when? after rebooting after opening the terminal and running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ? and, are there proprietary drivers avaiable? also, have you tried arandr? or the included display tool?
<zacwalls> wait i forgot to mention that this laptops display is busted and I have been using a monitor and i just went into the display settings. I will report my solution in a few :)
<holstein> i would expect to have dual head on, and maybe that is causing the issue.. where, you are actually just seeing a part of the broken display
<holstein> i would likely disable the internal in the bios..
<zacwalls> center of the screen. Cannot afford to fix. Also, its via RGB and it wont display until I have booted into the OS
<holstein> hey, i do that often.. an external monitor on a broken laptop..
<holstein> but, you'll have to sort out the work arounds..
<zacwalls> eek
<zacwalls> display tool it is...
<zacwalls> holstein http://imgur.com/BYkcVEn
<holstein> right.. so, since that one is broken, you can disable it, there
<zacwalls> wat?
<holstein> zacwalls: since the internal laptop screen is broken, you can use that tool to disable it
<holstein> and get a "better" looking desktop
<zacwalls> ah
<zacwalls> ok
<zacwalls> holstein http://imgur.com/cUAq2Uw :(
<holstein> zacwalls: right.. whats the problem? that looks great
<holstein> vga only.. looks clean..
<zacwalls> the date/time is in the corner all weird IMPERFECTION!!!! lol
<holstein> zacwalls: thats the panel layout, though.. *not* monitor geometry
<zacwalls> oh so desktop settings :)
<zacwalls> ok
<holstein> zacwalls: panel layout, specificall
<zacwalls> lol
<holstein> zacwalls: if thats what you are having issues with.. i literally dont see an issue with the desktop there..
<zacwalls> ok  well let me see what I can do and send you a screenshot
<PhilGEE> hmm
<fearnothing> hi folks
<fearnothing> what's the proper way to set static IP via command line these days?#
#xubuntu 2015-08-26
<arpad02> hi
<arpad02> I'm having an error message when starting xubuntu kind of 'unable to load kernel modules'
<arpad02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982055/
<knome> "kind of" ?
<arpad02> well I didn't quote the message, but I will do it
<arpad02> though I pasted the output of systemctl --state=failed
<azzenovic> hi I am a long time xubuntu user and I am really fascinated by the xfce tweaks . I was wondering if i can package the xubuntu desktop for debian :D
<mrkramps> what kind of tweaks?!
<mrkramps> actually my xfce desktop looks pretty much the same on trusty and jessie
<knome> azzenovic, with the branding, no
<knome> azzenovic, you should join #xubuntu-devel if you want to discuss that seriously
<azzenovic> for instance the look of lightdm greeter the modified xfce control center etc I will remove the xubuntu brand of course . the thing is I tweaked my debian install xfce but it was tiring and I didn't get the same full user experience of xubuntu . I will check with xubuntu developers too thx knome
<xubuntu434> jm
#xubuntu 2015-08-27
<Dragon64> wow good morning
<knome> hello.
<loula> hi
<loula> i need help
<knome> ask away
<loula> i've got cursor issues, in some cases, my cursor is replaced by some square in which shows old cursor trails
<knome> which xubuntu bersion?
<knome> *version
<loula> as if i was drawing with my cursor as a brush on an invisible layer, and the cursor is a small window that shows that layer
<loula> 15.04
<knome> are you running xubuntu virtualized or on hardware?
<loula> on hardware
<knome> hmm. what's your hardware specs? amount of ram?
<loula> 4 Go of ram
<loula> and i'm gonna check specs
<knome> do you use PPAs?
<knome> anything custom installed?
<knome> which graphics card and which driver?
<loula> ppas yes, but not for system or wm things
<loula> xfce theme was shipped with the os
<knome> PPas can sometimes have unexpected effects, better double-check which packages they provide
<loula> well, the issue was there at firefox first opening, so i don't think it is ppa's fault
<loula> i didn't install anything
<knome> firefox can take a lot of resources, so it might be related to that
<knome> though with 4GB ram, that's unlikely to affect THAT much
<loula> i don't think ressource the issue too
<loula> it's in very selective cases
<loula> for exemple i have a picture opened in firefox, cursor's ok
<loula> if it is opened in firefox via tumblr (when you have the "like, follow, etc" buttons at the top), cursor is messed up
<knome> so.. does this only happen in firefox?
<loula> same with krita, the classic arrow cursor is ok, but when i use a crosshair, a circle or even a single dot as a cursor, the square appears, showing ond cursor trails (are those trails even supposed to be stored somewhere?)
<knome> not really, it's likely just a rendering bug
<knome> which GPU and driver are you using?
<loula> hmm it seems related to the dualscreen configuration
<loula> weird
<loula> it's a ATI radeon HD 6950 (x2)
<loula> using the proprietary driver
<loula> fglrx
<loula> the bug goes away when i use only one screen
<knome> does the bug appear with open source drivers?
<loula> let's try
<loula> does it need a reboot?
<knome> won't hurt
<loula> so brb
<loula> so i changed the proprietary driver for the free one
<loula> i rebooted, and the issue is still there
<knome> ok, good to have ruled that out
<loula> now in the additional drivers window, selected entry is a fourth one that wasn't there before i rebooted, that says something like "continue using a manually installed driver" and other choices are greyed out.
<loula> including the free driver
<knome> hmm, weird.
<knome> anyway, i got to go
<knome> hopefully others are able to help
<knome> i will be back at some point too
<knome> good luck!
<loula> ok, thanks
<xubuntu81w> Questions/observations about 15.10b1 her or in -devel?
<holstein> i would try devel.. there is also the #ubuntu+1 channel, though, i understant *devel to be the preferre place for xubuntu..
<xubuntu81w> thanks
<Guest51176>  calibre is not working with mint xfce, files are not opening from inside calibre
<cfhowlett> !mint | Guest51176
<ubottu> Guest51176: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest51176> ubottu: the issue is with xfce not with mint
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, you're using mint.  mint is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: first i installed xubuntu but it was not working. after that i tried mint xfce but at both distro based on xfce, calibre fails to open files. pls help me as i m dependent on calibre too much..it is bug with xfce which is fixed in arc and fedora but i cant find solution for ubuntu based distros
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, mint IS NOT ubuntu.  we don't support it.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Guest51176
<ubottu> Guest51176: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Guest51176> ubottu: i know that. i m ubuntu user only, but after calibre not worked in xubuntu, i tried mint xfce to confirm the issue.
<ubottu> Guest51176: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, open a terminal and do this.  paste the url in this channel >>>                 lsb_release -a | nc termibin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> termbin.com 9999
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: no lsb module available
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, then you definitely are not using *buntu.  sorry, you are in the wrong channel.
<brainwash> Guest51176: so, it does not work. did you file a bug report? ideally, you should test the latest stable xubuntu release or even the current development release
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: sorry if u misunderstood, i m telling that i m checking this issue in mint as it was not working in xubuntu
<Guest51176> http://dpaste.com/3YDFXQA
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, reinstall xubuntu and we can try.
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: pls have a look in bug if possible. some patch is relased in arc and all but i m not able to find how to solve in ubuntu
<brainwash> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<brainwash> ^
<brainwash> nothing we can do about this. the package maintainer needs to be informed
<Guest51176> brainwash: thanks.. i think i have to leave calibre for ubuntu
<brainwash> Guest51176: you could use an exo package which more up-to-date
<Guest51176> brainwash: how to install exo packages
<brainwash> from this PPA probably https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12
<brainwash> mmh nope
<brainwash> the package is too old
<Guest51176> brainwash: i added this one :)
<Guest51176> brainwash: can suggest what else i can done
<brainwash> other than filing a bug report, no
<Guest51176> brainwash: i fixed it. thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> ??? share, please ?
<cfhowlett> HOW
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: sudo gedit /usr/bin/xdg-open
<Guest51176> changed DE from xfce to gnome
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, and now calibre works?
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: yes now its working
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, that there is some good detective work, Lou!
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: :) thanks
<cfhowlett> I never would have thought of that.  iirc, calibre is a gnome app, so OF COURSE.
<Guest51176> cfhowlett: just one help, it will not effect other programs?
<cfhowlett> Guest51176, well, I've got allhealthy mix of gnome and xfce apps on my xubuntu, and never had a problem launching so I assume all dependencies are automagically installed.  but apps will likely run best in their native DE.
<cfhowlett> checking the calibre website.  gnome is recommended ...
<knome> cuzor, for your issue, the messages aren't anything to be worried of; i see the same messages on my desktop machine, and it'll proceed after some time
<cuzor> ah
<cuzor> so after a couple of minutes, loading should continue?
<drc> Same here...just takes a bit of time.  Scared me the first time I saw them though.
<knome> cuzor, well, after some time
<knome> cuzor, considering you don't have other problems booting
<knome> but at least these aren't anything related to those
<cuzor> gonna try again and have a bit more patience
<azzenovic> hey guys is it true that parts of libreoffice suite  will be in the next xubuntu release?
<knome> azzenovic, yes.
<azzenovic> but as far as i am concerned Libreoffice isn't lightweight doesn't that oppose the xubuntu philosophy ?
<genii> I recall much debate over it at the time
<knome> azzenovic, you can read the whole xubuntu strategy document at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument, performance is just one of four areas of focus
<knome> (and for that matter, for example firefox isn't the lightest browser either)
<azzenovic> I've already read the strategy document that's why I was wondering + isn't midory a better choice as a web browser ?
<knome> azzenovic, "better choice" depends on the requirements set
<azzenovic> so?
<knome> well if you prefer midori over firefox, you can always remove the latter...
<knome> and if you want an OS that aims to be as lightweight as possible, then you should look into other options; xubuntu isn't all about lightness, it's also about usability, and integration
<azzenovic> I have no intention to leave xubuntu for another distro especially for my lapop
<azzenovic> laptop
<knome> ...then i guess we've done a good job even if we are bad boys and girls introducing heavy apps.
<knome> go us
<cuzor> found the problem why xubuntu (or any other linux, except crunchbang a long time ago) would load. When I disconnect my bluray drive, xubuntu loads immediatly
<cuzor> http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2014-02-24-liteon-ihbs112-115-internal-blu-ray-12x-writer-sata
<ROPA> hi all, I just bought a USB silicone flexible keyboard for my ubuntu laptop, but it does not work. Appears dead. Does it need a driver?? The stock keyboard works fine, am using it to send this message. Any suggestions??
<ROPA> kb appears to be recognized, see  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208522/
<xubuntu94i> Hi
<mariano> I have windows server essentials with shared folders. I'm want to connect to those shares from xubuntu. I tried to open windows network from thunar but I    get the error message "failed to open windows network" and "failed to retrieve shares list from server: No such file or directory".
<Dragon64> Good Afternoon
#xubuntu 2015-08-28
<ngomes> hello
<ngomes> recently my printer broke and i disconnected it. now i want to stop cups with systemctl disable cups.service , it apllies the given command but when i reboot the service is always on. already tried chmod 000 cups.conf and related cups services but it always loads when computer boots ... any help ?
<brainwash> ngomes: mask it instead -> systemctl mask cups.service
<ngomes> hmmm ok , let me try
<brainwash> this way you disable the unit completely
<brainwash> run "systemctl unmask cups.service" to revert the change
<ngomes> brainwash,
<ngomes> ● cups-browsed.service                                                                                       masked active running   cups-browsed.service
<ngomes> ● cups.service                                                                                               masked active running   cups.service
<ngomes> but it says active running ...?!
<ngomes> and port 631 still active , so i guess something is running
<ngomes> gonna reboot to see what happens
<ngomes> brainwash, ok reboot worked . thanks
<janj> hello guys
<knome> hello
<janj> i recently have a problem when i disconnect my external diyplay. when i do the theme changes to the xfce default. standard is the xubuntu one of course. my version is 14.10
<janj> i change the diyplay settings using the minimal settings window to the internal only and then disconnect. why is that?
<knome> this is fixed in 15.04
<janj> oh ok than i wait until i change my whole system to the coming LTS release
<janj> thanks! I really like xubuntu for its nice look and feel ;) the mini iso thing is a cool idea i think!
<knome> please note that you can't update to 16.04 directly from 14.10
<knome> you have to go through 15.04 and 15.10
<janj> no problem. i am a friend of clean installs when i upgrade to a very new version :)
<janj>  /whois knome
<knome> i am who i am
<Guest15342> Hello can you help me?
<noviceJ> hey
<noviceJ> can you help me please
<Guest15342> ?
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<noviceJ> can you help me with the xfce panel? how can I place it below the screen?
<flocculant> noviceJ: not sure I understand what you mean
<noviceJ> is there any ways to place the panel at the bottom?
<flocculant> yea - right click panel - panel preferences - unlock panel then grab it at end and move it
<noviceJ> thanks
<unpchar> Hello, I've installed matlab.. when I start the pc I have to do "cd /usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin" and "sudo sh mdce start"
<unpchar> How do I enable that command to start when computer starts
<unpchar> ?
<flocculant> unpchar: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<flocculant> shouldn't need sudo though
<subscious> hello. Will ubuntu-desktop start from lightdm?
<knome> yes
<subscious> knome: thank you.
<subscious> knome: is ubuntu-desktop 14.04 a unityy variant?
<xangua> the "default" ubuntu desktop uses unity, yes
<subscious> xangua: thank you as well.
<subscious> good bye.
<xubuntu42w> I am taking an online class that requires a "quicktime" plug in and the most updated version of JAVA to access required video content for the class.  I am not computer savvy at all.  Normally I would have my roommate help me but he is in the hospital.  I believe I have installed the Ubuntu version of "quicktime", however, the content still does not play with a response indicated that I need to install a plug in.  Please help!  I 
<holstein> xubuntu42w: is there no lab at the school? that provides what you need?
<holstein> xubuntu42w: you can try simply installing the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, which, may allow those sites to support your os..
<holstein> i would read all of this, and see if it applies
<holstein> xubuntu42w: i found that, when folks have this issue, i can typically hack at something for about 6 minutes and make it work.. but, leaving someone who is "not compupter savvy at all" with something that just works, reliably.. that can be tricky
<nightwalkerkg> Sorry for asking, but is there a way to install KDE 5.4 on Xubuntu 14.04 ?
<knome> nightwalkerkg, you should ask #kubuntu
<nightwalkerkg> Oh, ok.
<nightwalkerkg> Thanks for the info knome.
<knome> no problem
<xangua> You can install KDE yes, but why do you want to install something that just got out a week ago?
<xangua> Not even a week ago, I'm not sure
<nightwalkerkg> It dosen't have to be 5.4, i am ok with 5.3
<nightwalkerkg> Or what is the latest stable.
<xangua> That depends the Ubuntu release you're using
<nightwalkerkg> It's Xubuntu 14.04.
<knome> the people at #kubuntu really know this stuff better and can advise about caveats etc
<nightwalkerkg> Yeah, asked there. Waiting for a response.
<knome> technically, you can install whatever you want wherever you want if you are willing to work for it, but whether it is sensible or not is different
<nightwalkerkg> I wanted to give xfce a chance, but it's just not my thing. :P
<xangua> What's wrong with Xfce?
<nightwalkerkg> But since i have about 40GB of repo stuff, and i am to lazy to do a backup and install kubuntu, i want to install it here.
<knome> (that discussion sounds like it would fit better in #xubuntu-offtopic)
<nightwalkerkg> xangua: Nothing, it's great for what is intended to, i just like to have much more freedom moding and customizing my DE.
<nightwalkerkg> Yeah, sorry, switching to #kubuntu
<xangua> Probably KDE wins in that, yes
#xubuntu 2015-08-29
<TekknoDraykko> Good evening from North Carolina. Is there anyone home?
<TekknoDraykko> Looks like a full house.
<azzenovic_> yo
<TekknoDraykko> I'm a novice Xubuntu user and I have a question about changing the permissions on a file
<TekknoDraykko> It seems that whenever I try to use chmod +x <filename> the permission doesn't change
<knome> TekknoDraykko, in what sense?
<azzenovic_> how exactly?
<TekknoDraykko> I've tried logging in using sudo -i but the result is that the executable permission does not get set
<knome> how do you determine it doesn't?
<TekknoDraykko> When I type: "ls -l" on the file name, the permission isn't set
<knome> ok, so which xubuntu version are you using?
<TekknoDraykko> Hold on, let me check...
<TekknoDraykko> Xubuntu 14.04
<knome> using any PPAs?
<TekknoDraykko> What's a PPA?
<knome> then likely not...
<TekknoDraykko> LOL! yep...that's a safe bet (unless it's something that's installed automatically with Xubuntu)
<knome> nope.
<knome> soo.. what's the file you are trying to make executable?
<TekknoDraykko> Netbeans installation
<TekknoDraykko> hold on let me get the filename
<bazhang> !info netbeans
<ubottu> Package netbeans does not exist in vivid
<TekknoDraykko> I think I might have an idea...if it doesn't work, I'll be back.
<vista__> Hey, I am wondering, for how long is 14.04 still supported?
<vista__> I am thinking of downgrading
<cfhowlett> vista__, 3 years
<vista__> haven't really had any problems in 14.10, but 15.04 so far has been a huge disappointment
<brainwash> vista__: why?
<brainwash> if there are problems, then you should consider filing bug reports. maybe even test the current development release (15.10 beta)
<brainwash> to make sure that things get resolved
<vista__> oh hey brainwash, didn't see your message there
<vista__> well, my biggest problem is that I am unable to connect an external monitor after waking my laptop from sleep
<brainwash> vista__: did you file a bug report (or search for an existing one)?
<xubuntu20w> hello
<xubuntu20w> I have a problem
<xubuntu20w> help!
<mrkramps> xubuntu20w, ask a question
<xubuntu44d> hello guys
<xubuntu20w> hello
<xubuntu44d> truying to install xubuntu but getting following error
<xubuntu20w> after  system starts I have no lan enabled. I need to click and enable it: 'enable networking'
<xubuntu44d> errno input/output error
<xubuntu44d> what does that mean? how i can solve it?
<xubuntu44d> *errrno 5
<xubuntu44d> is anobody there?
<xubuntu20w> it's ridiculous!
<edufmass> hello..why #xubuntu-es is like private (invite only) ?
<cfhowlett> edufmass, false.  #xubuntu-es opens #ubuntu-es
<edufmass> I can't join.. #xubuntu-es unable to join channel (invite only)
<Unit193> edufmass: That's because you're already in #ubuntu-es
<edufmass> but if I leave #ubuntu-es and I do /join #xubuntu-es I get into #ubuntu-es and receive that msg
<knome> edufmass, that's simply a redirect. there is no #xubuntu-es
<edufmass> knome ohh ok, thanks!
 * xubuntu689 slaps AntiSpamMeta around a bit with a large fishbot
<melodie> hi
<two_jays> welcome :)
<melodie> I am about to perform an exercice to contribute to a NFO who brings computers to Africa once a year, with Xubuntu arranged for teachers in high schools.  The aim for me is to make it work right the way they did last time with 12.04, but adapted to 14.04
<melodie> hi two_jays thanks
<melodie> I need a little information
<melodie> without having to seek for myself in the system if I can:
<melodie> once the icons arranged the way we like on the desktop, in which Xfce config file is it located in the .config/xfce4 folder?
<melodie> well never mind
<melodie> I found
<melodie> I thought it would be more difficult than that to find out
<two_jays> well thats good!
<two_jays> i really couldnt tell it anyway ;)
<melodie> I installed mc and with F3 or F4 it's easy to look fast into the content of several files and folders
<melodie> well files F4 or F3 and browser folders
<two_jays> thats sounds interesting
<melodie> I could not do most of the tasks I do in the computer without mc
<melodie> it's the swiss knife so light and handy in the console
<melodie> can be used as user or as root too, without any damage for the user sessions
<melodie> can someone give me the output for "ls -l .config/xfce*" ?
<melodie> without the quotes of course :)
<xubuntu10w> i am unable to update? sudo apt-get update does not work
<xubuntu10w> i recieve: E: Type 'configuration/variant' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<xubuntu10w> i have a malformed entry in line 1
<xubuntu10w> any help?
<melodie> hi xubuntu10w
<melodie> can you paste the content of your sources.list ?
<melodie> ie : "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<melodie> in the console, then send the url here
<melodie> I won't be around for long xubuntu10w
<melodie> it's late here
<xubuntu10w> ok
<xubuntu10w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226329/
<melodie> this is not a sources.list
<melodie> I don't even know what it is
<xubuntu10w> that is what i recieve
<xubuntu10w> when i put in: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<melodie> sorry, you have messed up your system
<melodie> any idea how you have done that? what commands did you use with "sudo" ?
<xubuntu10w> not quite sure how i messed up my system
<xubuntu10w> freshly installed did not change much
<melodie> is your system recent?
<xubuntu10w> yes, im just looking to install openvpn, however i cant read packages....any other way?
<melodie> yes, you need a new sources.list file
<xubuntu10w> how can i fix my system
<melodie> just check it, incase you didn't type correctly
<melodie> first, which version of Xubuntu do you have?
<xubuntu10w> ok i will copy and paste again
<melodie> LTS ? or more recent?
<xubuntu10w> 14.04.03
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I'll paste a sources.list for you just give me a minute
<xubuntu10w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226365/
<xubuntu10w> ok thank you so much.
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226373/
<melodie> this is one from a new install
<xubuntu10w> how can i go about this now
<melodie> so if you need to add more sources, do it using Synaptic
<xubuntu10w> new user sorry
<melodie> from the menu Settings > Repository
<melodie> sure, no problem, that's what chans are made for
<melodie> asking help
<melodie> among other things
<xubuntu10w> cannot find repository
<xubuntu10w> even when i search
<melodie> so now you need to save the content of that page to "sources.list" and copy it to /etc/apt using sudo
<melodie> xubuntu10w in Synaptic
<melodie> xubuntu10w in Synaptic in the menus >
<melodie> xubuntu10w in Synaptic in the menus > Settings
<melodie> but first
<melodie> you need to copy the sources.list to /etc/apt
<melodie> then reload
<melodie> avoid using "sudo apt-get" for a while, just use Synaptic
<melodie> button "reload" and the other buttons next to it
<melodie> sorry I have to go, I'm very tired now
<xubuntu10w> im sorry i am a little confused
<xubuntu10w> synaptic?
<melodie> Synaptic : if you don't have it, install it
<melodie> last sudo:
<xubuntu10w> im sorry for taking ur time
<melodie> "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<melodie> wonderful tool
<melodie> you can also install it using the Ubuntu Software Center
<melodie> that works too
<xubuntu10w> E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate
<xubuntu10w> what i recieve^
#xubuntu 2015-08-30
<xubuntu10w> and ubuntu software center closes itself after seconds...not sure why
<melodie> you need to first install the sources.list I gave you
<melodie> because you don't have a working sources.list file
<melodie> this is the first point to solve
<xangua> Install the sources list?
<xubuntu10w> ok i have the list copied
<xangua> xubuntu10w: what ubuntu release do you use?
<xubuntu10w> install to /etc/apt correct?
<xubuntu10w> 14.04.03 @xangua
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226373/plain/
<melodie> yes
<melodie> xangua it's ok
<melodie> xubuntu10w you install it as "sources.list"
<melodie> don't mess with the syntax, write the word correctly
<xubuntu10w> ok i will paste the new source list to a new folder in /etc/apt
<melodie> you need to save it in your home, then from there "sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt"
<melodie> you can't do it directly
<melodie> because of rights and permissions
<melodie> you don't paste it into a new folder in /etc/apt either:
<xubuntu10w> ok sorry
<melodie> you copy it directly under /etc/apt
<melodie> else it would not work
<melodie> don't appologize, just focus and do it carefully
<melodie> xubuntu10w ping me when you are ready
<xubuntu10w> ok one second
<xubuntu10w> will not let me add to /etc/apt
<xubuntu10w> should i delete old sources/list file?
<melodie> well print it and hang it on your wall :D
<xubuntu10w> lol please
<xubuntu10w> haha
<melodie> so you pay attention to your file system ;)
<xubuntu10w> i am n00b ik
<xubuntu10w> me sorry, i love ubuntu
<xubuntu10w> srs how can i transport file to /etc/apt
<melodie> if you have copied "sources.list" correctly to /etc/apt the other one no longer exists
<melodie> or it may exist as "sources.list.bak" or so
<melodie> which is of no importance
<melodie> to do that you :
<melodie> "sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt"
<melodie> without the quotes
<melodie> cp means copy (and the command is cp)
<melodie> where have you saved it? in your home, or on the desktop ?
<xubuntu10w> desktop
<xubuntu10w> i entered that command
<xubuntu10w> now how do i paste?
<melodie> wait
<melodie> if it's on the desktop you open the console on the desktop
<melodie> where did you enter the command?
<xubuntu10w> on terminal
<melodie> in a console, right?
<melodie> ok
<melodie> did you open that terminal from within the desktop?
<melodie> I mean on the desktop: did a right-click and opened the terminal?
<xubuntu10w> i believe so..will redo that
<xubuntu10w> understandable
<xubuntu10w> did that.
<melodie> Xfce does provide a launcher for the terminal on the desktop, unlike other desktop environments.
<melodie> now check the content of /etc/apt/sources.list
<melodie> just do:
<melodie> as simple user in the console:
<melodie> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<melodie> this will display the content in the console
<melodie> console/terminal
<xubuntu10w> ok
<xubuntu10w> i recieved
<melodie> do you have your 3 lines?
<xubuntu10w> xubuntu@xubuntu:~/Desktop$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<melodie> ok ok
<xubuntu10w> sorry that looks sloppy..
<melodie> well we don't paste here
<melodie> this is why we use pastebinit
<xubuntu10w> i apologize
<melodie> now you start Ubuntu Software Center
<melodie> does that work?
<xubuntu10w> let ,e check
<melodie> if that works, use it to install Synaptic
<melodie> you will love it instantly
<melodie> xubuntu10w ok, I'm out. just do "sudo apt-get update" in console if needed, then install Synaptic
<xubuntu10w> ok thank you
<melodie> in case of trouble, do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<melodie> welcome
<xubuntu79w> Anyone using non-default applications? If so what are you using? (WM/File Manager etc)
<Senpos> Hello. Do anybody knows why CSD doesn't work in Xubuntu 15.04 / 15.10? (now running 15.10 Beta 1 from USB)
<xubuntu069> greatings from sao paulo, brazil
<knome> hello
<xubuntu069> hi
<xubuntu069> does anyone can help in fix the grub boot loader? after installing xubuntu, for dual boot, grub doesn't load, so just windows loads on computer.
<knome> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<knome> have you read those for possible hints?
<xubuntu069> not yet, i am going to do it right now.
<knome> good luck
<xubuntu069> thank you buddy
<Slumlord_> hello
<Slumlord_> my sound is broken in xubuntu
<Slumlord_> i don't recall doing anything to break it
<Slumlord_> any ideas how to fix it
<Slumlord_> just sound through the tv
<Slumlord_> via hdmi
<Slumlord_> nothing special
<xangua> there you go, that's special
<xangua> did you check the sound output is right? Did it worked before? Did you try another HDMI cable? what Ubuntu release? is this an ATI card?
<Slumlord_> works on other tv
<Slumlord_> some setting must have changed
<Slumlord_> ok got it
<Slumlord_> something has to be playing for the setting to display
<Slumlord_> then you change it as it's playing
<Slumlord_> i think maybe the cat pressed something on the keyboard
<Slumlord_> as he dances on the keyboard at times
<Meerkat> Slumlord_, does yours stare you in the eyes and then stomp one paw on the keyboard hoping to break something?
<knome> cat issues at #xubuntu-offtopic
<Meerkat> knome, depends, I guess
<knome> no, it doesn't depend, cat issues are to be directed at #xubuntu-offtopic
<Slumlord_> lol
<Slumlord_> whole body on keyboard and pounces off
<ScoDal> congratulations you typed 239ujeifwdskmvfxc
#xubuntu 2016-08-29
<guzzlefry> quick question, if I plug a second monitor in while xfce4 is running, is it likely to detect it?
<guzzlefry> nevermind, it did :P
<knome> yes, always better to ask random people on internet than *gasp* just try it :)
<xubuntu77d> is there any need to install xubuntu-restricted-extras? sound and video already supported..
<green1> ??
<green1> me </help>:is there any need to install xubuntu-restricted-extras? sound and video already supported..
<Rarrikins> You can see, using `apt show xubuntu-restricted-extras`, whether you want the packages it includes.
<green1> if i install restricted extras, does that improve anything?
<knome> green1, if everything is working, don't install
<knome> green1, basically it adds support for some extra stuff, but again, if everything is working for you, you don't need it
<knome> eg. it doesn't "improve" anything that is already working, it only enables things to work
<green1> thank you all..:)
<choki> any damn bugs fixed now?
<choki> still hav issues with suspend freezes :/
<knome> choki, just for reminder, whining doesn't help, patches do
<choki> chrome freezes after suspend
<choki> knome: i cant do anything :"(
<choki> knome: 15.04 worked like a charm
<knome> choki, but you can't expect that people fix bugs faster if you whine either
<choki> so why do you destroy 16.04 lts then?
<choki> knome: sorry but it is unusable :D
<knome> oh you're right, it must be us purposefully putting the bugs there...
<knome> ...nope.
<choki> i just dont understand how could someone call it LTS
<choki> now i know why people use mint that much
<knome> again, whining doesn't help
<choki> ok
<choki> i stop :"(
<Rarrikins> choki: All OSes have some situations they screw up on.
<knome> if you have filed bug reports and followed up with any information you are requested (if any), you have done everything you can (except if you can fix the bugs itself)
<choki> Rarrikins: i just hate how could someone destroy something that was working before like a charm <3
<choki> i really wish to love xubuntu
<choki> the issue is with lightdm
<choki> so why not just up/downgrade?
<knome> choki, please, by saying somebody "destroys" something, you are implying that somebody has purposefully added the bugs.
<knome> because issues aren't black and white like that.
<knome> while lightdm has a new version, so has many libraries it uses too
<choki> oh
<choki> deps deps deps depend on deps
<choki> what a nightmare :/
<knome> so while it may look like the issue is with lightdm, it might be something else
<choki> ok i understand now
<knome> it might be something unexpected in lightdm as well though
<knome> seriously, if the developers knew what is causing a bug, they *would* fix them
<knome> so far, they don't
<choki> knome: do you have these issues?
<knome> i don't suspend
<choki> lol
<knome> anyway, dinner time
<knome> (that doesn't mean i don't suspend because i'd have those problems, i just have no use for that feature)
<choki> knome: dont you use a laptop?
<knome> choki, yes, but i don't suspend, as i said
<StayaSinic> I use 1404 on thinkpad, and it works well. Last core. Fresh soft. No bugs. Support to 19 year. Don't upgrade. Don't make this mistake.
<knome> StayaSinic, except that xubuntu 14.04 is only supported until april 2017...
<StayaSinic> wow
<knome> on the same breath, i use 16.04 on a thinkpad, and it works well.
<StayaSinic> that's bad
<StayaSinic> 1604 has some graphical artefacts like windows freezes
<StayaSinic> maybe now its fixed
<choki> StayaSinic: but i made this mistake :/
<choki> StayaSinic: also i dont like to use 3 year old software till 19
<choki> StayaSinic: yes freezes all the time :/
<StayaSinic> how about cpu temp?
<choki> not much
<StayaSinic> about cpu frequency?
<choki> low
<choki> :D
<StayaSinic> no, what number?
<choki> i5
<StayaSinic> I had a bug that the driver intel_pstate make not correct frequency
<StayaSinic> 843   1329   1998 etc
<choki> i gonna switch back to lm17.3 soon
<choki> i cant even suspend on my desktop
<choki> it says it has no permissions do do so
<choki> like srsly
<knome> choki, please stop whining, it *really* doesn't help
<choki> knome: i dont
<StayaSinic> pc has freez. but i add  intel_pstate=disable  on /etc/defaul/grub  and pc work well without this ..
<knome> and if mint works for you, then use that
<choki> knome: but you can't tell me your desktop never suspends
<knome> choki, yes i can. i don't suspend.
<choki> do you have 1.21 Gigawatts?
<knome> people have different usecases
<choki> i gtg soon
<choki> outta this train
<choki> in the real life!
<choki> without any freezes
<choki> knome: i gonna eat now see ya :3
<ilzolende> so, i am currently using non-x ubuntu and i downloaded xubuntu desktop with apt-get, but idk how to use
<ilzolende> it
<choki> knome: i will be more silent then after i feel not that hungry anymore hahah
<choki> ilzolende: you need to logout and on login screen there is a button to choose the desktop
<ilzolende> how do i use xubuntu-desktop instead of unity?
<ilzolende> oh okay
<ilzolende> thanks
<ilzolende> i will do that the next time i log out
<choki> ilzolende: it is a round circle button
<ilzolende> thanks
<choki> ilzolende: but why you not just install xubuntu?
<ilzolende> the download time was 10x the download time of ubuntu?
<choki> O_o
<choki> no
<ilzolende> not in filesize
<ilzolende> just in download time
<choki> xubuntu is smaller usually!
<ilzolende> also you didn't seem to have signatures?
<ilzolende> or at least i couldn't find a verification procedure
<ilzolende> and you guys didn't have https
<ilzolende> (did you say anything while my computer was closed?)
<StayaSinic> you can download xubuntu-core
<ilzolende> what's the advantage of that?
<StayaSinic> https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/
<ilzolende> oh, it's smaller
<StayaSinic> 500mb
<ilzolende> it still isn't https
<ilzolende> and is it signed?
<StayaSinic> MD5, SHA-256
<ilzolende> nice
<knome> the xubuntu-core ISOs aren't official, yet
<StayaSinic> realy?
<knome> and note that it isn't the same as the xubuntu desktop ISO
<knome> StayaSinic, yes, really.
<ilzolende> i mean, i currently already have ubuntu, i can make it more xubuntu-like but it seems like a pain to uninstall and reinstall
<knome> ilzolende, you can install the xubuntu-desktop package if you want to run them side-by-side to test etc.
<ilzolende> [nods]
<StayaSinic> ok.
<ilzolende> i mean my friends with opinions say (xubuntu|kubuntu) > ubuntu
<Rarrikins> ilzolende: The directory of the ISO download will contain hashes and the signature for those hashes (e.g., http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/). The signature can be verified with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<ilzolende> [nods]
<StayaSinic> what is a trouble? need xubuntu - install meta-package && uninstall unity
<xangua> Go try uninstall unity...lol
<StayaSinic> if not a perfectionist - sets all desktop
<knome> uninstalling just unity will not leave you with the same desktop as a clean installation of xubuntu either
<knome> that's why suggested that installing them side-by-side is a good way to *test* both systems
<StayaSinic> idle talk
<knome> sir, yes, sir.
<knome> (seriously, i'm sure all suggestions are welcome for most people who *ask* for help)
<ilzolende> i'll try rebooting later, and will hold onto the other suggestions as well
<Rarrikins> One nice trick if you have a good Internet connection is to get the minimal install ISO. It lets you choose which flavor you want to install and downloads the latest packages so you're up-to-date.
<ilzolende> i'm not short on storage space
<Rarrikins> It also fits on a CD, unlike most flavors.
<knome> though you will end up downloading most of the packages you download with the ISO anyway
<knome> (just saying...)
<Rarrikins> Yep :)
<knob> I found this article super interesting: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-linux-shells/
<StayaSinic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<choki> knome: u back?
<choki> also who is knob ? :D
<knome> we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.
<choki> knome: but there is no other chit chat going on atm
<knome> and?
<choki> knome: i lik yu :3
<knome> then take your chit chat to #xubuntu-offtopic
<choki> we need to meet some time!
<glitchd> does anyone know the location of the icons for the sidebar in thunar?
<glitchd> my music folder is missing the icon and id like to fix that
<so220> Hey everyone. Will xubuntu install on a 8gb USB stick?
<glitchd> so220, yes.
<so220> I would like my PC to rub off my usb
<glitchd> so220, it will work.
<so220> Thank yiu, g
<glitchd> so220, use rufus or unetbootin
<so220> Oh um I have my phone hosting an img. Never tried USB to usb
<glitchd> well ive never booted a live usb session/system from the internal storage of my phone, so..
<glitchd> it will definatly work from an 8gb usb stick, but i have no idea about the internal storage of a phone..
<so220> Thanks
<glitchd> where is the location of the icons used in the side panel of thunar?
<glitchd> where do xfce themes store their icons?
<petejones> having an annoying error/slowdown with mousepad. anyone around?
<petejones> the text editor that is
<petejones> some sort of dconf error
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> how much RAM does xubuntu use at first boot
<IvanDSM> Hey everyone, I'm using Trusty Tahr (14.04.2) and would like to know if the 4.2.0 lowlatency kernels on the trusty repositories are vunerable to the Off-path TCP Exploit.
<IvanDSM> I tried building my own 4.7.2 kernel but the NVidia DKMS drivers throws an error
<IvanDSM> driver
<Zypre> First time trying out any Linux based system! Wish me luck
#xubuntu 2016-08-30
<xubuntu38w> I down loaded the latest version of xubuntu and now my web cam viewing does not work. I am very poor at doing things here so where do I go to find what I need to make it work again
<mozmck> Is there a way to disable the warning about "security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended..."?
<xubunturookie> Hi guy, can anyone tell me how I can install the xubuntu restricted extras without flash?
<xubunturookie> guys
<franlego98> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 over a PC with Intel HD 4600 and a R9 280X. I want to use two monitors, using one graphic card per one monitor. Its works, but when I install catalyst, the intel card doesnt work. The funniest is that when Xubuntu its loading, the intel card shows the xubuntu logo. Thanks
<knome> xubunturookie, why would you want to install it without flash, or in other words, what in the package do you *want* to install?
<xubunturookie> everything except flash
<xubunturookie> I heard it's not safe
<xubunturookie> and outdated
<knome> if you're not going to isntall all the extras, it's best to only install what you need, so what is it you are missing?
<xubunturookie> Everything to be honest. Since the restricted extras are not available in the Gnome Software center :-(
<StayaSinic> you can use synaptics
<StayaSinic> *synaptic
<knome> StayaSinic, they are long gone.
<StayaSinic> sorry
<n-iCe> Hello
<n-iCe> is xubuntu optmized for laptop or desktop
<knome> it works well with both
<n-iCe> you use it with that
<n-iCe> what
<knome> laptops and desktops.
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> thanks
<xubuntu89i> Hello
<newxubuntuuser> Ok, I installed xubuntu, what's next
<knome> enjoy?
<newxubuntuuser> :D
<newxubuntuuser> Any recommendations
<knome> ...enjoy?
<newxubuntuuser> that's not a recommendation
<newxubuntuuser> those are http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<newxubuntuuser> any way, thanks
<knome> i don't think there are anyhing you "need to do" after installing
<newxubuntuuser> ok
<knome> there is*
<knome> what are you planning to do with your computer?
<newxubuntuuser> not much
<knome> okay. in that case, there's even less things you need to do before start doing... whatever you are not doing much
<malysps> newxubuntuuser, default Xubuntu installation pretty much covers all the basics, when you feel like you are missing something, then do a research for a good app/solution and go on with.. enjoying your system :)
<newxubuntuuser> weird
<newxubuntuuser> The network icon says I'm not connected to the internet, but I am.
<ondondil> I guess I had similar issue just after the installation. After first reboot it was gone.
<jvtbatman> Hey! In which file do I add commands I want to run at login? .bashrc don't seem to work well enough
<tmsbrg> jvtbatman, .profile is run at login
<tmsbrg> .bashrc is run whenever bash is started
<jvtbatman> Yeah, that was my thought. .profile doesn't exist right now but it will be ran if I create it and relog right?
<tmsbrg> should be
<jvtbatman> Alright, thank you!
#xubuntu 2016-08-31
<guzzlefry> Can anyone recommend a lightweight music library manager/player similar to foobar200 or Amarok?
<bazhang> audacious is plenty light
<bazhang> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-2 (xenial), package size 220 kB, installed size 1189 kB
<pavlushka> bazhang: +1 :)
 * pavlushka actually loves it :)
<guzzlefry> hrm, anything that supports samba protocol?
<bazhang> what do you need
<bazhang> something like mpd?
<bazhang> you need to give us the full picture on your needs
<guzzlefry> bazhang: I more or less want something that will manage an audio library from smb://my-server/media/music
<bazhang> to what end
<bazhang> is this to stream housewide or otherwise
<guzzlefry> I have a NAS with music on it that is served via samba. I just want a media player that can handle scanning/creating a library from that source.
<n-iCe> I just notices there is no volume icon
<n-iCe> Any idea?
<guzzlefry> I don't have one either. I've just been using the keyboard to control volume.
<guzzlefry> n-iCe: you probably want to install xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> xubuntu gave 8100 of swap
<n-iCe> is not that a lot?
<Rarrikins> n-iCe: 8100 megabytes?
<n-iCe> GB
<n-iCe> I mean, 8GB
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> MB
<n-iCe> hahaha
<Rarrikins> If you have 8 GB of RAM, it probably did that because hibernation uses swap.
<n-iCe> yes I have 8GB
<n-iCe> so, hibernation takes 8GB of Ram?
<n-iCe> what about the guys who just use 512MB ram
<Rarrikins> Yeah. Hibernation stores what's in RAM into the disk, then turns off power, killing the contents of RAM.
<Rarrikins> They can use only 512 MB swap and still have hibernation.
<n-iCe> oh
<Rarrikins> There are some nice new technologies like XPoint RAM coming out where RAM doesn't die when power shuts off, so in several years, perhaps there will be no need for that.
<pavlushka> I am getting this prompt http://imgur.com/a/ZBJix after kernel upgrade this morning.
<pavlushka> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/23114960/
<nikolam> Making HD image of an HD for more then 12 hours from 240G drive to 7z archive, with command:  sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=8M | 7z -si /mnt/Backup/sdb.7z
<nikolam> It is ntfs drive with 2 partitions, where firs is filled with aroung 30G and second just about 400M. Previously I filled both partitions with zeroes for empty space (dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/sdb2/zeoo.file and deleted them)
<nikolam> 7z archive is around 13.5G but process has not yet finished
<nikolam> Previously I used to do dd without compression and it seemes it worked faster (But it complained after filling 160G drive)
<nikolam> So thing is that I don't have idea when it will finish, 7z stays on 0% while having that 13.5G 7z archive
<nikolam> 7z uses both cores (and now probably is doing compression of zeroes from dd)
<tmsbrg> I'm not very knowledgeable of 7z but is it possible it expects a full file or something to compress?
<tmsbrg> how's your RAM, `free -h`?
<nikolam> Ram is ok, says 479M used out of 3G, shared 439M, 2.5G buffers, 2G available
<nikolam> hm it's interesting, but 7z has that -si option for standard input and is actively using both cores
<nikolam> I can only guess that when I was doing it without 7z, I had impression it is faster because it filled 160G and stopped, where now is 240G, yet takes very long.
<nikolam> I have to wait now, no other option I see. Hope power will not go down for some reason :P
<nikolam> hah, waiting pays out.
<nikolam> 7z says "everything is Ok" :)
<tmsbrg> nice
<supsup> the other day my hard drive failed and i had to run a repair on it for some missing inodes, that seems to have fixed the problem but now when i try to do an dist-upgrade it has errors about: Preconfiguring packages ...dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'brltty-x11' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed  -- I've tried to reinstall the packages but it just says the same thing
<supsup> should i reinstall the OS, or should I replace the hard drive?
<knome> how many errors there are?
<knome> i guess ultimately you might want to look at replacing the hard drive anyway
<supsup> 8 errors
<supsup> here is paste of the errors: http://pastebin.com/C0v5s4J5
<hankthecrank> When I run my Intel Atom from DVD, I get full 1920x1080 video. Once installed to hard drive, the best I get is 1024x768. Can anyione help?
<CodFection> whoever made xubuntu must be the kindest man ever
<CodFection> I absolutely love it. light weight + ubuntu
<CodFection> however I am worried if I might miss anything from vanilla ubuntu (unity)
<xangua> Like what?
<genii> If you haven't already missed it, then I'm sure you'll do fine...
<CodFection> and when changing appearance items names are not aligned
<CodFection> have to restart
<xangua> Huh what
<CodFection> file system, trash all those name
<CodFection> names in desktop
<CodFection> goes disaligned
<hankthecrank> ?
<knome> !
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> how can i get rid of the white background in my systray?
<xangua> glitchd: you mean the indicator stuff? Use another gtk3 theme or you can add a regular system tray
<pavlushka> glitchd: change the theme
<glitchd> while it is indeed possible to fix it by changing the theme, i like this theme and was able to fix it by changing something in the gtkrc on another install with the same thing, so it is possible and id rather not change the theme.
<glitchd> so im looking for a solution that does not involve changing the theme
<xangua> Remove indicators and just use regular system tray
<glitchd> those are not the solutions i am looking for..
<glitchd> those are the "i dont know how to fix it" type of solutions.
<glitchd> no offense, but i want to keep my theme.
<glitchd> thx for the intended help everyone, ill just have to find the answer somewhere else.
<xangua> Well you already know what to do, search that specific string in your theme config
<glitchd> i have compared the gtkrc from the other install that had the problem fixed, and just cant find any changes/differences
<xangua> As for myself I already spend too much time doing that with gtk2 days
<mrkramps> glitchd, "compared" in terms of diff?
<glitchd> mrkramps, compared in the sense that i lined the 2 files up and compared them line for line visually
<xangua> Lol
<mrkramps> sounds time consuming …
<xangua> Is this the same theme? Is this the same Ubuntu version install? What theme is it?
<mrkramps> glitchd, would you mind explaining the issue once again, i joined later
<glitchd> mrkramps, sure
<glitchd> mrkramps, i have ubuntu 16.04.1 x64 installed with xubuntu-desktop installed as my dm. there is a white background in my systray/notification area that makes it really hard to see the icons contained there. i want to change it back to transparent. i was able to accomplish this on another install so i know its possible, however i cannot find the article that helped me do it last time.
<xangua> There is an ambience/radiance theme for xfce that addresses one of the issues you mention (incorrect background in the indicators) , you can find it in xfce-look.org
<mrkramps> glitchd, is this a permanent issue or does it vanish after restarting the panel?
<glitchd> mrkramps, it appears to be permanent, i have restarted the panel just now to confirm
<mrkramps> glitchd, and which theme is affected?
<glitchd> the theme i am using is called "drakefire"
<glitchd> i fixed it on another install, so i know its possible
<mrkramps> i would like to have allook at this theme, could you provide a link maybe?
<glitchd> ill try to find it hold on real quick
<mrkramps> i guess it might be "drakfire" then?
<glitchd> mrkramps, it is indeed
<glitchd> mrkramps, however i am not finding it on any website anymore
<mrkramps> drakfire dream suite or drakfire adwaita?
<glitchd> mrkramps, although i definatly got it from xfce-look.org
<xangua> Wasp hard drakefire mod?
<glitchd> the folder in my .themes folder just says "drakefire"
<mrkramps> hmpf … drakfire equinox? drafire ultra white? drakfire evolution?
<mrkramps> could be continued for 3 more pages :S
<mrkramps> glitchd, https://www.xfce-look.org/search?projectSearchText=drakfire
<xangua> And most if not all, are gtk2 themes
<mrkramps> xangua, xfce-look only list this category
<glitchd> i think drakefire black is the closest to what i have currently
<mrkramps> afaik newer once are already gtk hybrid themes
<xangua> mrkramps: wait what, only gtk2 themes?
<xangua> :-\
<mrkramps> xangua, gtk2-themes is the only category they have over there
<mrkramps> as said, newer themes published there should already have gtk2 and gtk3
<mrkramps> but Drakfire Black is only GTK2
<glitchd> http://lookpic.com/O/i2/1810/cv4pBLhG.jpeg
<glitchd> that is a link to a picture of my systray and my problem
<mrkramps> pretty much looks like the indicator plugin is not themed correctly
<glitchd> yep indeed
<glitchd> indicator-plugin/systray/notification area
<glitchd> its all the same thing
<mrkramps> actually not
<xangua> Is not
<glitchd> ...lol ok
<mrkramps> systray and indicator are two different plugins
<glitchd> ok, ill keep that in mind, thx
<xangua> Indicators are exclusive to Ubuntu, just remove it from your panel and use the regular xfce system tray as I said in the very beginning
<mrkramps> and xfce4-indicator-plugin depends on libgtk-3-0
<xangua> Also if this is a only gtk2 theme, remember xubuntu uses a mix of gtk2 and 3 apps so gtk3 apps won't be correctly themed
<glitchd> that doesnt sound right..
<glitchd> i have another install of 16.04 but its a 32 bit install and i was able to fix this problem by simply changing somethign in the gtkrc
<glitchd> how is it that i cannot fix this with the same method in a 64 bit install?\
<xangua> Then just copy the theme to your other box¿
<glitchd> i tried  that already, it didnt fix anything
<xangua> Is this a gtk2 only theme
<glitchd> i have no idea..
<glitchd> welp im tired of trying to fix this, i just changed to a dark icon theme and thats good enough for now
<glitchd> thank you everyone for the help, much appreciated.
<glitchd> adios
<xangua> You should be able to tell if you look at the theme directory...
<xangua> Oh OK
<glitchd> xangua, what do u mean?
<glitchd> ok, nevermind
<glitchd> adios
<Ximi> hi
<knome> hello
<atello> Hello everyone, just dropped in to say that I've recently started using xubuntu on my work laptop and it's been great so far!
<atello> Thanks for all your hard work!
<knome> thanks, and enjoy
<atello> everything worked right out of the box, which was really great compared to 5 years ago when I was using another distro
<Ximi> hi. i just installed xubuntu fo my young brother. I get a problem with nm applet
<knome> atello, things are getting better every year indeed :)
<atello> One funny little issue I've ran into, and this seems to be related to intel's driver (or the modprobe config it sets up) where the wifi indicator LED on my laptop would flash based on the speed of the network. Pretty easy to fix, thanks to google, but was quite amusing either way
<atello> the laptop has a centrino advanced n-6200 wifi card, so if anyone else has this issue, it's very well documented on various forums.
<Ximi> My issue is different. i goole about it. no solution so far.
<atello> what are the symptoms ximi?
<atello> applet doesn't load?
<Ximi> I connect after start up normally, but if I disconnect or disable wifi no acces poit will show in the list. so times it reconnect autoatically but the applet do not refresh the status
<atello> what sort of wifi card does your computer have?
<atello> I've ran into this issue in a way as well, but on my end it happened after I restarted the network card via command line
<Ximi> wait ...
<atello> it still connected, but like yours the list of networks appeared "disabled"
<Ximi>  RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller atello
<atello> did you try updating drivers?
<atello> or are you using whatever the OS decided was relevant?
<atello> if not, check this out:
<atello> driver here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<atello> instructions here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239342&highlight=RTL8192E+Wireless&page=9
<atello> note that the instructions are for a different driver version, but the steps should be the same, just substitute your version in the steps
<Ximi> I read in journalctrl something about called ofono not found
<Ximi> should i install it
<atello> Never heard of it. Maybe someone else has?
<mrkramps> something about mobile telephony: https://01.org/ofono
<mrkramps> if journal lists a warning, just ignore
<mrkramps> if it is an error, pls paste the whole error
<Ximi> it is just a warring
<Ximi> atello, realtek site do not have driver for kernel 4.4!!!! unfortunately!!!
<atello> ah, that's unfortunate
<atello> do you have a usb wifi dongle you could use instead?
<atello> so, interesting thing I just ran into.
<atello> I have a monitor hooked up to my laptop via display port, and I just wanted to connect another monitor via vga, but I cannot seem to enable both external displays at once
<atello> ah, looking into it, it seems that the intel gpu doesn't support triple-head with displayport
<Wayward_Vagabond> Is there a file I can look at to see what caused my laptop to shutdown while I was at work?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ie an error, overheating, power failure
<Wayward_Vagabond> Xubuntu 14.04lts
<Ximi> see log files
<mrkramps>  /var/log/syslog
<mrkramps> and depending on logrotate maybe /var/log/syslog.1
<mrkramps> but if it's overheating the emergency shutdown will be initiated by BIOS afaik and nothing's logged
<atello> have you checked your bios? I haven't heard of it but maybe some have logging?
<atello> would the kernel capture that kind of event?
<atello> maybe the kern.log file might have some info (should be in the same folder, /var/log/)
<atello> there's a gui log viewer you can get (if it's not already installed) called gnome-system-log
<atello> Ximi, any progress?
<Wayward_Vagabond> The last 3 entries in syslog are  CRON[1678]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) at 11:17, 12:17, and 13:17, before the boot up at 16:02
<Ximi> atello no
<Ximi> i'm try in other channels my be I get some hints
<atello> Wayward_Vagabond http://man.cx/run-parts(8)
<atello> check to see if that is running a script that is causing the reboot
<Wayward_Vagabond> I had a few weeks up uptime before
<atello> hm
<Wayward_Vagabond> And it wasn't a reboot per se- it was sitting there shut down when i got home
<atello> ah
<atello> desktop or laptop?
<atello> oh you said laptop already
<atello> So that rules out power outage
<Wayward_Vagabond> Doesn't look like there's anything of interest in the logs
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yeah, battery wasn't flat dead
<atello> what apps do you remember that were running on it before you left?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Two most plasible theories are it overheated, or firefox's bloated ass crashed the system
<Ximi> I thing the proble is in Indicator plugin not in nm-applet.
<atello> Ximi, could be. What version of the plugin are you running?
<atello> Wayward_Vagabond, those are plausible. Hell, firefox can cause the former on its own :)
<atello> Any indication of a kernal panic?
<Ximi> atello, 2.3.3
<atello> I guess not, how would you know, right?
<Wayward_Vagabond> only kernel panic I've ever seen was from errors in intial setup of an install
<atello> Ximi, I have the same. Obvious stupid question but have you rebooted?
<Wayward_Vagabond> If had panicked proper, wouldn't the panic screen be up?
<atello> In most cases, yes
<atello> Stuff happens, I've had old windows machines seize up due to overheating and bsod right before they cut out
<atello> so, it technically bsod, but if I wasn't there, I'd just think it overheated and shut off
<atello> Maybe something similar?
<atello> I don't know, just throwing out ideas.
<Ximi> atello, I do every necessary things after installation. I update, upgrade, dist-upgrade to install latest kernels, I install restricted extra and mpv and vlc and fonts, ...... I reboot many timed
<Ximi> evry thing is perfect except this issue
<atello> try removing (purge) the plugin and reinstalling it
<atello> I'm sure it has a config file somewhere, that might have some clues?
<Ximi> I try pkill nm-applet and run nm-applet ... it is working perfectly
<atello> Huh, so it WAS nm
<Wayward_Vagabond> firefox seems to easily be able to clog the system so that the clock in panel stops ticking
<atello> Yeah :(
<atello> Firefox is a big girl
<atello> I tend to use chrome, it's easier to work with in my opinion, privacy be damned, I'm not logged in with my personal account anyway
<Ximi> Firefox and all major browser became very heavy on the system .... I,m thing to switch to w3m definitively
<Ximi> ---- sorry for nomeanifgull zord..... QWERTY is not my native
<atello> I've used i3 for a little bit. Feels really nice when you get used to it.
<Ximi> atello, http://pastebin.com/Re6iXqUj
<Ximi> do you have idea what that means???
<atello> hm
<atello> looks like a common issue actually
<atello> with no concrete fixes lol
<atello> try this for the time being:
<atello> nm-applet --disable & exit
<atello> then start it again
<Ximi> nm-applet --disable do not work I kill it using pkill and restart it again in terminal where I get those warrings after disbling network and enable it again
<atello> what does it say when you try to run it?
<Ximi> http://pastebin.com/Re6iXqUj
<atello> it gives that same error when you do nm-applet --disable & exit?
<Ximi> I mean it run normally without any error, but when  I try to reproduce the issue I got this http://pastebin.com/Re6iXqUj.
<Ximi> --disable does not work at all in my case
<atello> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1576747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589401 in NetworkManager "duplicate for #1576747 cannot view wifi networks after re-enabling wifi" [Medium,Confirmed]
<atello> The last comment has a workaround script that you can try
<Ximi> atello, tnx. I'm reading on
<n-iCe> guys
<n-iCe> do you know any good pdf editor?
<knome> define "pdf editor"
<knome> edit a pdf file that exists, or create one?
<n-iCe> edit one that exists
<mrkramps> multiple pages?
<n-iCe> just one
<knome> also, what kind of editing?
<mrkramps> import in inkscape or use lo draw with pdfimport plugin
<atello> scribus is good
<mrkramps> afaik scribus cannot import pdf Oo
<atello> oh
<atello> hm
<atello> have you tried editing pdf in gimp?
<atello> it's possible
<n-iCe> I need to a edit a pdf
<n-iCe> and print it
<n-iCe> this one
<n-iCe> http://www.condusef.gob.mx/PDF-s/formatos_reclamacion/f_banco_credito.pdf
<atello> libreoffice draw can edit pdfs
<mrkramps> well, ok … scribus cannot _import_ PDFs, but just open them =D
<n-iCe> installing libreoffice-draw
<atello> xournal has been suggested online as well
<knome> ugh, that should've been done with pdf forms...
<knome> xournal is okay, but the UI is a bit clumsy
<atello> have you tried online pdf editors?
<knome> in this case i might just copy-paste this to a text editor
<n-iCe> awesome draw solved it
<n-iCe> thanks!
<mrkramps> and there is also PDFedit in the ubuntu repository
<atello> cheers n-iCe
<atello> so, I have a little non-issue that's been bugging me forever. I'm using Arc-Dark theme, and thunderbird's tabs have white ends (where the tab curves down). Anyone know of a fix besides using a different color scheme/theme?
<knome> this isn't the answer you "want", but contact the theme author(s) / fix the theme yourself
<atello> switching between themes, it doesn't seem like it's related to the themes themselves but the way thunderbird's tabs are rendered
<atello> the ends of the tab graphic are separate images, and they're always a few shades lighter
<knome> mhm... well, thunderbird can work with some userchrome css, but figuring out what to change there can be a bit baffling
<atello> fixed it
<mrkramps> lol oO
<atello> installed a theme specifically for thunderbird in the client itself
<atello> it changed the tabs from the "chrome" style rounded ones to square tabs
<atello> no ends, no issues
<atello> lol
<mrkramps> easy workaround :)
<knome> that's a possibility as well
<atello> what's funny is that those shade differences on the default tabs is present even on the default theme, but you need to change your display's gamma to notice it
<mrkramps> i've just checked … there's arc dark for firefox, but thunderbird support is still on the wishlist
<atello> boo :(
<atello> arc is so pretty
<atello> too bad papers looks weird on xfce4
<atello> otherwise i'd use that
<n-iCe> it's weird
<n-iCe> draw does not see it as text
<n-iCe> like tables
<n-iCe> and I cannot change fonts for all etc
<knome> n-iCe, again, as it's mostly only text, i'd just copy-paste it
<mrkramps> n-iCe, that's just a raw import
<knome> you can easily re-create the table on libreoffice writer
<n-iCe> ok
<atello> wow lightDM is being a pita
<knome> considering this is a family-friendly channel, i guess you mean it's a sort of bread.
<atello> absolutely
<atello> a delicious pita sandwich
<atello> full of "doesn't have access to that folder" and chicken
<atello> psa, don't uninstall thunar lol
<atello> apparently it takes some desktop menu/config stuff with it.
<atello> learn something new every day
<knome> yes, the desktop is managed by thunar
<Unit193> xfdesktop.
<atello> It's a great manager, but I just wish it had dual panel
<atello> no harm done, reinstalled it and everything works fine again
#xubuntu 2016-09-01
<codebrainz> hi. sometimes, very rarely, when I resume my computer from sleep and the login box comes up (lightdm?) the mouse cursor is stuck in the middle of the screen and I can't use my computer. If I try and restart the lightdm service everything locks up. Upon rebooting, the USB mouse doesn't work and my screens are swapped which one is primary, then after about 30 seconds everything goes back to normal. Anyone know what's going on?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Guys, my mystery power down was power outage
<Wayward_Vagabond> the battery must've just had time to recharge itself before I booted up
<xubuntu87d> thank you
<xubuntu87d> exit
<ewet> can I get Thunar to honor `LC_COLLATE=C` in Xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<bigman_> I have a problem trying to reset the date to 2014...
<knome> it's 2016...
<bigman_> I know, its because I usually use a windows partition to use a piece of software, which is cracked and to run the date needs to be in 2014, im running windows through virtualbox, but changing the date in ubuntu which is then passed to virtualbox, is not working...
<bigman_> im in xubuntu, ive tried changing it in gui, no effect, command line with sudo date --set, not working either
<knome> we will not help with illegal activities.
 * pavlushka thinks its interesting
<bigman_> changing the date isnt illegal
<pavlushka> bigman_: are you a lawyer?
<bigman_> no
<bigman_> is that attempt at sarcasm?
<pavlushka> bigman_: sorry, my bad.
<bigman_> why would xubuntu not be letting me change the date?
<bigman_> if i reboot and sudo date --set, it stays for about a minute and then gets updated to the real time...
<knome> bigman_, i told you we will not help with illegal activites or help you get doing them.
<bigman_> alright, ill find some help somewhere else
<bigman_> is this place just for questions about operating system, because I have fcitx handeling my language input, and I set the hotkey for changing input methods but it just isnt working, I frequently change between four languages and i dont like having to click languages i want to use all the time...
<bigman_> i would like it so that i just hit ctrl+space or something that will cycle through the languages, i set it through gui and through the .config/fcitx...
<pavlushka> bigman_: I set my language switching combination to "left_alt+left_shift" and its perfectly working, I set it using gui keyboard options.
<pavlushka> bigman_: দেথতে চান? :p
<bigman_> in fcitx configuration? what script is that? some sub-script on hindi etc..?
<pavlushka> bigman_: that is close, Its Bengali complex-script.
<bigman_> in global config i have it set to enable the hotkey, but still not working...
<bigman_> i can read a few sanskrit languages, the bengali script looks still to have common features
<pavlushka> bigman_: you have to uncheck the "use system defaults" option first.
<bigman_> where is that option?
 * pavlushka is on imguring a screenshot
<bigman_> how do i view that screenshot?
<pavlushka> bigman_: here http://imgur.com/a/YdXkJ
<bigman_> ah i see, I unchecked use system defaults, but I never installed keyboards using the 'keyboard' application, in 'language support' i set the keyboard input method system to fcitx, and then in fcitx installed the keyboard, because for my chinese the sogou interface is only on fcitx...
<bigman_> @pavlushka, guest89318: I solved the problem, it seems as though the fcitx gui does not list all the available features that exist within the config file in .config/fcitx/config. I uncommented the lines IMSwitchKey=True, and IMSwitchHotkey=... and then restarted fcitx and it now works,
<pavlushka> bigman_:  congratulations!!
<bigman_> thanks for all the help that you could give, i solved the date change problem too. Now i need to go to sleep, up early tommrrow
<pavlushka> lol sure
<bigman_> 晚安 - wan-an - goodnight
<pavlushka> bigman_: copy that, I'll paste it somewhere else :p
<atello> Hello everyone
<qrobot> Hello
<qrobot> I'm using xubuntu 16.04.1 and for some weird reason, I'm not being notified for updates
<qrobot> Has anyone encountered this?
<qrobot> I don't know if it's a xubuntu problem or a ubuntu problem..
<atello> which updates? system? software?
<qrobot> I guess neither. In 15.10 there used to be an icon in the panel saying there are new updates to install, and now I don't see it anymore, even after 2 weeks
<qrobot> if I go to the Store, then I can see I need to update few things
<atello> I don't see that icon either, come to think of it
<atello> Might be that the software updater service isn't running on boot?
<atello> let me check, my startup settings are untouched
<qrobot> only after visiting the "Store" I get a window with a notification to update the computer. But still nothing in the taskbar panel
<atello> update notifier is enabled
<atello> yeah same
<qrobot> and even if the computer is working for hours I don't get a notification. Is that your situation as well?
<atello> I haven't gotten a single notification in the panel since I installed last week. I know for a fact there have been updates (I run apt update/upgrade scripts every morning)
<atello> Might just be a bug with the applet
<qrobot> Hmmm
<qrobot> it's a problem for people who are using xubuntu and aren't >= powerusers
<atello> meaning "fix it yourself" types?
<atello> I probably could, but I usually disable those notifications anyway, so it doesn't bother me.
<atello> I have a cron task to take care of that, so whatever :)
<qrobot> hehe
<qrobot> Do you think it
<qrobot> Do you think it's a xubuntu problem or a ubuntu one?
<atello> probably xubuntu seeing as how that applet is an xfce4 applet. I don't recall if ubuntu itself uses the same software updater.
<atello> It might be tied to that actually
<atello> there doesn't seem to be settings for notifications from the software updater
<atello> interesting, wonder if this has been reported already.
<atello> If you're so inclined, go dig through the bug tracker
<qrobot> Well, it seems no one is talking about this recent issue
<qrobot> well, someone advised to reinstall update-notifier and update-notifier-common. I hope it works
<atello> let us know if it works
<qrobot> well, I'll try it and report tomorrow if it helped. I will go to sleep in the meanwhile. Thanks :)
<atello> sure thing, have a good one
<nolandda> Hello. I have gotten myself into a sticky situation upgrading from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS.
<nolandda> I upgraded a parallels VM and I think something is awry with the fancy LUKS/cryptsetup splash screen.
<nolandda> Because the graphical display doesn't come up.
<nolandda> But if I switch to one of the virtual terminals I can see that the ramdisk envitonment is running and will take a login.
<nolandda> But I don't have any logins I am aware of for that env.
<nolandda> So how do I provide LUKS/cryptsetup with the passphrase?
<nolandda> Or am I stuck extracting the disk image and shuffling it over to a machine where I can mount it?
<MrRobot7> is Xubuntu 16.10 being developed/released along side the Ubuntu 16.10 releases?  I mean the Beta's and RC's etc
<MrRobot7> i'm on 15.10, and would like to try out 16.10 on a non-prod desktop is why I ask
<krytarik> MrRobot7: Yes - only Beta 2 and Final too though, otherwise Dailies.
<MrRobot7> k, and Beta 2 is still a few weeks out correct?  I saw a roadmap indicating Sep 22
<krytarik> Correct.
<MrRobot7> k thx
#xubuntu 2016-09-02
<atello> Hi everyone, so I have an interesting issue that I haven't found much info on. So, every time I boot, a terminal window opens. Normally, not a big deal, I use terminal anyway, but today, it started opening two of them at boot. Has anyone had this happen?
<atello> I've tried the obvious stuff, startup apps, terminal settings, etc.
<cfhowlett> atello, sounds like you have some preferences in the terminal that are triggering this.  or perhaps you mouse click is double sticky?
<atello> I'm looking at the terminal preferences right now, nothing about startup
<atello> Keys are fine, this is happening automatically
<cfhowlett> atello, test method:  rename terminalrc to something else.  reboot start terminal and it will default to factory fresh config.  /home/atello/.config/xfce4/terminal
<atello> trying that, thanks
<atello> nope, same thing
<cfhowlett> don't know ...
<cfhowlett> perhaps ask #xfce for more expertise
<atello> hm, you know, this started ever since I installed more ram and increased the swap via a gparted live usb
<atello> maybe something got weird when the drive was resized?
<atello> let me try reinstalling terminal
<atello> fixed it!
<cfhowlett> nicely done!
<atello> FYI, if that happens to anyone else, clean out  ~/.cache/sessions/
<cfhowlett> thanks
<someone235> Hi, I have a problem. When I plug out my headphones, I can't hear with the built in speakers. Is there a way to fix it without reboot?
<knome> someone235, check what the volume control says about the output device after unplugging
<knome> someone235, also note that pulseaudio tracks n different volume levels for n different devices
<someone235> knome, found it, I needed to change the port
<zleap> hi
<zleap> is there an xubuntu-developer channel please
<pleia2> #xubuntu-devel
<zleap> thanks
<atello> Hello everyone
<xubuntu30w> hello,i can't watch movies full screen,help!
<guzzlefry> xubuntu30w: Which application/what happens when you try?
<xubuntu57w> vlc,mplayer and smplayer all play with blue round the movie,toutube is ok
<xubuntu57w> i was previous xubuntu37w
<xubuntu57w> also the movie is on top of the menu's i want to select
<xubuntu57w> actually on top of everything,
<xangua> YouTube? So where do you get these movies?
<xubuntu57w> torrent,they play ok in windows,and in mint
<xubuntu57w> in xubuntu they are windowboxed on all 4 sides and on top of everything
<CodFection> hello
<CodFection> can I get xubuntu through unity by install xfce4? or do I need to download xubuntu iso ?
<knome> you can, but it will not be exactly the same as a clean xubuntu installation (good enough in most cases though)
<knome> just install xubuntu-desktop
<knome> installing xfce4 only installs the desktop environment, not the customization efforts put in by the xubuntu team, which i would say is considerable amount of stuff.
<xubuntu55d> Hello I a beginner in Xubuntu, I like it very well but I can't install softwares in my computer. Help me
<vaderdots> try "sudo apt install programname" in the command line
#xubuntu 2016-09-03
<bigman> trying to add an alias in my profile, how can i add speech marks inside the alias defintion speech marks? for example: alias test="echo "testing 123""
<Scooby> Hi
<Scooby> I need some help installing it :/
<Scooby> Would ay of you lovely fellow care to help me?
<knome> ask the real question and find out :)
<Scooby> Well, I install via usb then when I take it out when it says, it just says not boot media found.
<Scooby> anyway you can assist me?
<knome> is it a dual boot system?
<Scooby> i dont have any other os
<Scooby> so i guess not
<Scooby> does it need to be dual boot, if so i can make it
<Scooby> I have a win 10 iso on my desktop
<knome> no, doesn't have to be, just checking
<Scooby> ok
<knome> do you see a boot menu?
<Scooby> When i have the usb in
<Scooby> I see, try, install, manufacture install, then the other one
<knome> no, that's not the one i'm referring to
<Scooby> in that case no
<knome> hmm.
 * knome tries to summon a wild Unit193 
<Scooby> after ive tried installing this ill tell you what i see
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/418268/how-to-fix-no-boot-media-found-on-dual-disk-setup-after-uefi-ubuntu-installati
<Scooby> "installation is complete. you need to restart the computer to use the new installation"
<Scooby> thanks, ill give this a ponder
<knome> basically it's possible that the boot loader is looking at the wrong place, but if you don't get to the boot loader...
<knome> alternatively it might have something to do with UEFI
<knome> (not if it's an older computer)
<Scooby> im using a toshiba laptop
<Scooby> toshia satelite c50-b-14d
<Scooby> the release date of it was 2 years ago
<Scooby> I think i got it about a year ago tho
<knome> it might be UEFI
<Scooby> can i turn that off or not?
<knome> maybe
<Scooby> ive turned off secure boot btw
<knome> okay, then you have turned off UEFI
<Scooby> "Reboot and select proper Boot device /n or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device then press a key"
<Scooby> after installing it
<Scooby> is there a way i should be installing it like with partions
<Scooby> @knome
<knome> just a moment...
<Scooby> ok
<bluesabre> secure boot != UEFI
<knome> no?
<knome> (:
<Scooby> ?
<Scooby> where do i put that
<knome> i'll leave you with bluesabre, he can likely help you more with that
<Unit193> No, UEFI usually also has a "legacy" mode.
<Scooby> thanks
<bluesabre> oh good, its Unit193
<knome> well there they all are
<flocculant> :)
 * knome runs and hides
<Scooby> ive read somewhere that toshiba doesnt like linux
<knome> Scooby, good luck, except that you won't need the luck as Unit193 will be able to sort you through
<knome> ;)
<Scooby> Thanks
<bluesabre> I'm not very good with bios/efi/uefi but I know that it can be a pain
<Scooby> Secure Boot is disabled
<Scooby> shall i put the mode on master+super instead of user
<flocculant> Scooby: quick question - when you installed did you do the 'something else' option at the disk partition stage?
<Unit193> bluesabre: Right, and sometimes with the latter you can use the magical tool to fix it.
<Scooby> no flucc
<Scooby> it said advanced user only
<Scooby> so i didnt touch that xD
<flocculant> mmm - cos "knome: do you see a boot menu?
<flocculant> 13:14  Scooby: When i have the usb in"
<flocculant> implies to me that the bootloader is somehow on the usb
<Scooby> my program i used has bootloader on it
<Scooby> i used UNetbootin
<flocculant> oh nvm anyway - see that's the usb menu
<Scooby> Ye
<Scooby> Shall i try re install it with ur assistance
<flocculant> you can resinstall the bootloader from your usb
<Scooby> oh i can?
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<Scooby> shall i press c?
<Scooby> for command line
<flocculant> ?
<flocculant> oh - win+t
<Scooby> wait, i see a command line that starts with
<Scooby> grub>
<flocculant> oh hang on
<flocculant> just reboot the machine with the usb in - then wait for try/install - then look at that wiki page
<Scooby> i have
<Scooby> but i dont see where to put those cmds
<flocculant> not if you're seeing grub> you haven't
<Scooby> oh
<Scooby> I see now
<Scooby> i load into try
<Scooby> then do it
<flocculant> yea
<Scooby> i mean id prefferabbly would like mint but atm im just desperate for any linux distro xD
<bluesabre> We're fresh too, just not minty
<Scooby> xD
<Scooby> This is complicated for my ickle mind xD
<Scooby> it says i have loads of partitions
<Scooby> oh thats /ram0-15
<Scooby> i have sda1,sda2,sda3
<Scooby> Please can you help me xD Im much nub much wow
<flocculant> run this - sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<flocculant> when it's given you the url - give us that
<Scooby> ok
<Scooby> pastebin.com/47sLryJC
<Scooby> pastebin.com/r7sLryJC
<Scooby> r sorry not a 4
<Scooby> pastebin.com/r7sLryJC
<Scooby> pastebin.com/r7sLryJC
<Scooby> thats it
<Scooby> u get it?
<flocculant> yea - and see the EFI partition, not going to be much help here I'm afraid - I turn all that uefi/secure boot stuff off here
<Scooby> ive turned off secure boot
<flocculant> well your machine has a efi partition
<Scooby> oh
<Scooby> Shall i try delete it
<Scooby> with gparted
<Scooby> ooh, ive deleted the efi
<flocculant> that said if you have no other operating systems on it - you could reinstall - not in uefi mode - might be simpler
<Scooby> how?
<Scooby> i just install it now
<flocculant> when I boot my usb it has 2 options, uefi or not
<flocculant> yes
<Scooby> mine doesnt
<Scooby> shall i try install with the try mode
<flocculant> I guess so
<Scooby> ill let you know when i get to the partition bit
<flocculant> you might be better off in #ubuntu, more eyes looking
<Scooby> awtitttt
<Scooby> "Force uefi installation"
<Scooby> "Go Back" "Continue in UEFI mode"
<flocculant> mmm - no idea - as I said not likely to be of much help mucking about with uefi/secure boot stuff
<Scooby> k
<Scooby> shall i goto #ubuntu
<flocculant> unless someone else jumps in here - try there
<Scooby> ok
<flocculant> just pretend you're installing ubuntu if someone asks - at this level we're the same system
<Scooby> They were no help :(
<Scooby> I think i might have to get a new laptop
<knome> sounds like a radical measure to me
<Scooby> ye :(
<Scooby> all I want is linux :(
<xubuntu46w> hello to everybody!
<Scooby> hi
<StayaSinic>  guys, how to disable desktop magnifier? i get into settings - editor - xfwm - zoom_desktop  - false, but zoom wokr now!
<Fernando-Basso> StayaSinic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/479465/how-to-disable-alt-scroll-zoom-in-xubuntu-14-04
<Fernando-Basso> Alt-F2 xfce4-settings-editor
<Fernando-Basso> StayaSinic: What version of xubuntu are you running?
<Fernando-Basso> It works for me on xubuntu 16.04.
<StayaSinic> 1404 with 4.10
<StayaSinic> i do it for this man and nothing. zoom is work
<StayaSinic> in config zoom_desktop has false.
<StayaSinic> dunno
<Fernando-Basso> You could trying logging out and in again if you had not tried yet.
<StayaSinic> i do it first
<StayaSinic> maybe xfwm use other config but i can't find it. just default on usr/share.  i'm disapoint. watewer. simple disable compiz
<krytarik> StayaSinic: You are trying to affect the behavior of one window manager by fiddling with the settings of another.
<StayaSinic> mmm~
<StayaSinic> proceed
<StayaSinic> *proced
<StayaSinic> krytarik, xfce have only xfwm. or not?
<krytarik> StayaSinic: Compiz is the second one you have from somewhere though.
<StayaSinic> compiz not installed. i mean effects on configure menu.
<StayaSinic> in disable this - magnifier is off. but shadows, and other candyeye is disabled too.
<krytarik> StayaSinic: Ok yeah, I figured from #xfce that you might have just misspelled.  Any specific reason why you want to disable it in the first place?  Myself I did the following, because it also interferes with the window transparency feature: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228495&p=13044180#post13044180
<StayaSinic> I saw this thread. I have hotkeys to dim and I often touch touchpad. This is problem.
<StayaSinic> *alt
<StayaSinic> Okay. it does not matter. Too much of a headache
<krytarik> StayaSinic: So I presume you added that setting manually?  Because it was only added in a later version of Xfwm than yours, and hence cannot work for you: https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/tree/NEWS#n22
<StayaSinic> no, it's config setting be at clean install. i'm do not touch anything. now i know why it's not work. it's not support in 4.10. so sad.
<StayaSinic> This is xfwm4 version 4.11.1
<StayaSinic> hm. need update
<StayaSinic> I'm sorry for the confusion
<StayaSinic> now time for install 4.12
<StayaSinic> krytarik, on 4.12 version zoom_desktop setting work.  thanks for helping!
<krytarik> Sure - you're welcome.
<xubuntu333> hey is it possable to get xubuntu to be useable asfter downloading window7 and upgrading it to windows 10?
<xubuntu333> hey is it possable to get xubuntu to be useable asfter downloading window7 and upgrading it to windows 10?
<xubuntu333> bye ,no one is there to help :(
<xangua> Usable after updating to Windows 10?
<willie> I have an annoyance with VLC on 16.04 that didn't happen on 14.0x. I used to be able to just click the orange and white cone in the systray to minimize and maximize it. Now I have to click it and then either Hideor Show VLCso it takes 2 clicks where it used to just take 1. Still does 1 click on my Windows 7 system. Puzzling...
<tmsbrg> willie, could be from a VLC update in how it reacts to tray icon clicks
<tmsbrg> I agree that sounds a bit annoying though
<xangua> willie: is the Skype icon showing in Ubuntu indicators or xfce system tray?
<xangua> Is this Skype stable or alpha?
<StayaSinic> 2
<StayaSinic> i mean skype use indicator-applet
<StayaSinic> and it has no scale ico
<Metamorphosis> hello. noob here. any ideas about partitioning this system and installing xubuntu? my windows is really important for me as i make money on it. http://img.susepaste.org/images/f5edb140.jpg
<willie> Skype? It's not skype, it's vlc [videolan]
<tmsbrg> Metamorphosis, first back up everything because you never know what can go wrong when installing an OS, especially if you're a self-professed noob at it
<tmsbrg> 10 GB recovery partition? That's pretty big
<tmsbrg> anyway Metamorphosis after you backed everything up and put Xubuntu on a USB stick and booted from it, the installer should give an option to "install alongside windows", this means it has detected Windows and if you select it, it should not break the windows partition
<tmsbrg> if the option isn't there it's not detecting windows and installing xubuntu will clear the whole drive
<xubuntu06w> I need help with mounting a windows partition. I receive this error message: Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/user/20BA2828BA27F8C4: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/user/20BA2828BA27F8C4"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe stat
<Metamorphosis> yeah because sony used to install loads of bloatware. they included that hell of crapware in the recovery partition too
<xubuntu06w> I'm dual booting windows 7 and 16.04.1
<tmsbrg> xubuntu06w, the error message says you can't mount it while windows is hibernated. Start Windows and shut it down and it'll be mountable
<xubuntu06w> The thing is, I tried booting into windows and it is messed up
<xubuntu06w> There is no gui, but I hear the start up chime.
<xubuntu06w> So I need to force shut down and boot into xubuntu again
<tmsbrg> so your Windows might be a bit broken
<tmsbrg> it's possible you could override the behaviour so you can mount it even though it's hibernated, it'd probably be unsafe somehow but you could recover the data
<xubuntu06w> I installed it with no issues, then installed xubuntu and was able to boot into both OS's without issues. but then after a second reboot windows became unmountable from ubuntu
<xubuntu06w> Yeah my only option at this point is to mount from xubuntu, but I don't know how to from the terminal. Can you help me out with configuring a command? I don't care if I loose the hibernation session since there is no sensitive info on windows right now
<tmsbrg> xubuntu06w, I wouldn't know myself but this is the first thing that came up with duckduckgo search: http://blog.arvixe.com/how-to-force-mount-unclean-shutdowned-windows-ntfs-or-fat32-drive-in-linux/ might be what you need
<xubuntu06w> thanks I'll try this and get back to you
<xubuntu06w> the terminal responds with "the NTFS partition is in an unsafe state"
<xubuntu06w> even though I used the force command
<xubuntu06w> it tells me to mount as read only
<tmsbrg> you only need to read from it, right?
<xubuntu06w> yes
<xubuntu06w> here's my command: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/location -o force
<xubuntu06w> Where does 'ro' fit in there to mount as read only?
<tmsbrg> you could try instead of force, using ro
<tmsbrg> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/location -o ro
<tmsbrg> or if that doesn't work, use '... -o force,ro' to combine the options
<xubuntu06w> That worked
<tmsbrg> nice
<xubuntu06w> thanks.
<tmsbrg> np
<xubuntu06w> I'm going to reboot and see if windows will boot properly now
<tmsbrg> if it will, I don't think it had to do with mounting it just now
<xubuntu06w> ok
<xubuntu06w> brb
<xubuntu93w> okay, looks like it worked. I can now boot into windows and at startup in xubuntu, the windows drive is mountable from thunar
<xubuntu93w> It looks like the windows drive isn't mounted by default when i boot into xubuntu? is this always the case?
<xubuntu93w> And does when I do mount it from the gui in thunar, is it mounted as read only?
<xubuntu93w> *and when
#xubuntu 2016-09-04
<festerB> hiya all, not new to linux but on my first day in xubuntu land, loving the lightness of if so far, any recommended must todo's on a clean insstall?
<Unit193> "Install the applications you want to use, change the configuration to what you like"?
<festerB> well gee whiz luise!;-)
<festerB> whats your fav version of vim for xfce?
<festerB> terminal only
<Unit193> I seem to have the standard version, 'vim'.  Preferences will change per user, I know I have some oddball packages installed and in use. :)
<gopar> festerB, have you ever tried emacs? ;) (Flame war? :D
<festerB> i went all out with vim-gtk3-py2 - feels ok
<festerB> gopar: to late for me, flames that is - yawn
<gopar> festerB, haha I get ya. I never understood the point of the "war". Shouldn't we just be happy we're using effective tools? Meh
<festerB> a tool for a job etc, aight
<xubuntu29w> i'm creating a bootable usb for dual booting windows 10 (reluctantly) and 16.04.1. Should I format the usb to FAT32, exFAT, or NTFS?
<xubuntu29w> I don't want to run into issues during the install
<xubuntu29w> I'll be using Rufus to create this USB image
<xubuntu51w> I need help. I'm dual booting Windows 10 and 16.04.1 from a single HDD. When I set-up Xubuntu, can I select the full-disk encryption option or will that not work with / mess up the Windows OS?
<tmsbrg> xubuntu51w, I'm pretty sure full disk encryption erases the whole disk
<xubuntu51w> So it is only an option for those installing from a new disk?
<xubuntu51w> Or if you are re-formatting?
<tmsbrg> yes
<xubuntu51w> Okay, I guess the next best option would be encrypting the /home folder.
<tmsbrg> yes
<xubuntu51w> Should I partition my unallocated space manually or use the "install Xubuntu alongsie Windows"
<xubuntu51w>  option
<tmsbrg> it is probably also possible to encrypt your whole xubuntu partition without breaking windows but I'm pretty sure the standard option doesn't do it like that, you'd have to look up how to do it manually
<xubuntu51w> Okay, I'll do it post-install.
<xubuntu51w> My concern is running into issues during the xubuntu installation. I don't know if it would be safer to partition myself or use the default option.
<tmsbrg> install xubuntu alongside windows is easiest and should allow you to encrypt your home directory
<xubuntu51w> Thanks
<tmsbrg> I'd always backup your data before installing OSes
<tmsbrg> so that if anything goes wrong it's an inconvenience but not a big deal
<tmsbrg> that said in my experience "install alongside .." has always worked pretty well
<xubuntu51w> I backed up. Plus the current Windows install has nothing on it except firefox and 1 proprietary application I am required to use. That's the only reason why I'm dual booting in the first place. I hate windows.
<xubuntu51w> This application does not work in a VM either. So dual boot is the only way.
<tmsbrg> xubuntu51w, the bane of every linux user, windows-only programs
<tmsbrg> luckily I have none I need to use at the moment but I know how annoying it is
<xubuntu51w> Yeah. I switched to xubuntu from windows full time last year and have been running it as the only OS on my system until now.
<xubuntu51w> Dual booting really takes away from the experience (and HDD space)
<xubuntu55w> okay, so I finished dual booting windows 10 and 16.04.1. Something I've noticed is that the windows partition is visible in thunar, but the xubuntu partition is not visible in windows explorer.
<xubuntu55w> Also, when I try to access/mount the windows volume in xubuntu (using thunar) I receive an error.
<xubuntu55w> Is this error because the windows volume is NTFS?
<bekks> Windows cant mount, read, whatever Non-Windows-Partitions.
<bekks> And there is no way to change that.
<xubuntu55w> ok
<xubuntu55w> Can ubuntu not read the ntfs windows partition?
<xubuntu55w> Thus the error in thunar
<bekks> Ubuntu can read NTFS, but your Windows cant read your Linux partitions.
<bekks> Thats what you said above.
<xubuntu55w> so why do can't I mouny the windows partition from xubuntu
<xubuntu55w> *why can't
<xubuntu55w> actually the windows volume seems to be mounting now
<xubuntu55w> I don
<xubuntu55w> I don't want to mess with it though, so would accessing the windows files from xubuntu be bad for the windows OS?
<knome> windows system files, yes
<knome> your personal files, np
<knome> *no
<xubuntu55w> So can I transfer personal files between OSs from xubuntu if I wish to without error?
<knome> as said before, windows can't read non-windows file systems, so not from windows, but other than that, yes
<xubuntu55w> On second thought, I'm rarely going to be using the windows OS anyway. Can I hide the volume from showing up in thunar so I don't have to deal with it?
<knome> you can at least edit your fstab to stop it from mounting automatically
<knome> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<xubuntu55w> thanks
<xubuntu55w> have a good one
<how2installkeypa> How do I install keypassx from the terminal?
<how2installkeypa> Is there an official ppa
<how2installkeypa> it isn't in the gnome software center
<xubuntu85wgg> grub rescue attempt to read or write outside of disk
<xubuntu85wgg> после установки
<xubuntu85wgg> что делать?????????????
<xubuntu55w> I chose the option to encrypt my /home folder at installation and was prompted with my passphrase when I first logged in. However, I can access my home folder without the passphrase...what did I do wrong?
<xubuntu55w> I can't find a gui tool to change the encryption settings, so I'm not sure how to get it running.
<xubuntu55w> does anyone know the name of the encryption tool so that I can look up an online guide?
<xubuntu55w> how do I configure home folder encrption if I selected it during the install
<Rarrikins> xubuntu55w: Whenever you're logged in, your home directory will be unencrypted.
<Rarrikins> xubuntu55w: If you want it encrypted, log out.
<xubuntu55w> Oh, I was under the impression that accessing the home directory would require a passphrase (even when logged in)
<knome> that would be kind of silly as it's read by applications all the time
<xubuntu55w> Yeah that's true
<knome> if you want to further encrypt *some* data, there are ways to do that
<xubuntu55w> I wanted to do full-disk encryption but I have to dual boot w/ windows unfortunately
<xubuntu55w> as soon as I can run just xubuntu I will reformat and encrypt fully
<xubuntu96i> ?
<knome> !
<ordinate> i am having problems
<knome> shall we call a doctor?
<ordinate> xubuntu 16.06 soft locks after logging in
<knome> there is no xubuntu 16.06, do you mean 16.04?
<ordinate> mistype
<ordinate> yep
<knome> what do you mean by "soft lock"?
<ordinate> all i get is a light blue screen and the mouse pointer
<ordinate> i can move the mouse pointer all around, but nothing is happening
<knome> does this happen with a guest account?
<ordinate> ctrl-alt-f3 works
<ordinate> yes
<ordinate> also since installing xubuntu my win10 partition thinks it's 5 hours ahead but that's neither here nor there
<ordinate> the black bar up top is there before login, but then it disappears
<xubuntu09i> hola
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2017-08-28
<johnnyboi> I accidentally removed libinput and now my input devices dont work. What should I do to reinstall it?
<johnnyboi1> I accidentally removed libinput and now my input devices dont work. What should I do to reinstall it?
<krytarik> !crosspost | johnnyboi1
<ubottu> johnnyboi1: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<knome> ugh
<esperio> hello. is there any way to install latest xbk plugin for xfce panel? i like the way i can set font to "system" one
<esperio> the version i am actually looking for is 0.8
<esperio> i've found 0.8 here https://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce-announce/2017-June/000527.html
<knome> any way, yes (compile it yourself)
<knome> theoretically it might also appear on the gtk3 ppa at some point (https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce4-gtk3) but isn't there right now
<esperio> knome: can you help to compile thing i've posted above?
<esperio> yes, i checked that repo before coming here :)
<esperio> knome: also, is it possible to install xfwm 4.13 on xubuntu 16.04 from the Xubuntu-dev PPA? as i see there are only versions for 17.04 or 17.10
<knome> esperio, i'd say it's probably better if you have an idea what you are doing (when you are compiling), or not do it
<knome> esperio, and no, it's not available for 16.04
<esperio> knome: agree, but i thought that compiling such small package is not a big deal :-)
<esperio> btw, i've installed xfwm 4.13 from a package which was found at experimental debian repository
<JustAnotherDude> Hi
<JustAnotherDude> When using a second monitor, and having something (like a media player) running on the first monitor in fullscreen, if alt-tab to a program on the second monitor, the panels appear over the program which was in fullscreen
<JustAnotherDude> I was wondering if there was any way to change the behaviour, so that the panels dont appear over the fullscreened program
<windblow> any way to set language for netbeans?
<n0rthlight> When it come to security is it safe to say ubuntu and Xubuntu are very plus or minus the same?
<d3ngar> Hi, I am struggling to auto-connect on startup to my VPN connection. I see that I can enable it on the wired internet connection, but then it doesn't auto-connect on startup - which is quite important to me. Is there a solution?
#xubuntu 2017-08-29
<xubuntu55i> hi . i`m installed xubuntu now. it is very beautifull .but when it starts up. befor boot animation gives an error: frame ware bug
<xubuntu55i> help me plz
<juju_> i have a working xubuntu on a notebook. a month ago I made a backup copy of all the os. I suppose what I have to do now is simply copy my home dir from the backup in the os´ home directoy, unless you suggest something else
<juju_> can anyone confirm my question?
<well_laid_lawn> juju_:  you can do that
<juju_> is my xubuntu less safe if I dont encrypt the hdd before installing?
<santiago_> hello
<santiago_> ?
<hellp> hi
<hellp> creating a live usb the person who helped me deleted the wrong usb and very important data was lost, apparently...
<hellp> is there any way of reverting the usb to its previous state?
<Unit193> Did he already write stuff to it?
<Unit193> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3 (zesty), package size 355 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<hellp> yes Unit193
<Unit193> Chances are slim then.
<hellp> a bootable lice usb is now all the unit shows
<hellp> live*
<hellp> sudo apt install testdisk?
<Unit193> testdisk or the other one, but as I said don't get your hopes up.
<Unit193> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk here's some documentation on it.
#xubuntu 2017-08-30
<hellp> can I make things worse by playing with it Unit193 ?
<hellp> should I look for a professional and pay him?
<Unit193> Well in theory you could, but since you've already written over 700M to the drive...How large was it?
<hellp> xubuntu live cd is 1.3gb
<Unit193> Sorry, I meant the drive.
<hellp> a, 8gb
<hellp> Unit193:
<Unit193> OK, I'd go ahead and check with testdisk, never know what you might be able to recover.
<hellp> Unit193: is this tool gong to list filenames?
<hellp> going
<hellp> the file I need is 4kb big at most, it is a list of passwords
<Unit193> hellp: Yeah it should, once you get to the right menu.
<hellp> i mean deleted filenames Unit193
<Unit193> Yes, as did I.  If they're still there.
<hellp> i pray the lord.... only when im in a pickle
<hellp> have you ever lost a ton of data? how did you move on?
<Unit193> HDD died, had to recover from either partial backups, reconstruct stuff, or just...Hoped I didn't needit too badly.
<hellp> Unit193: what does it mean if I plug a hdd , it spins, but nothing is prompted on the gui or listed on the media directory?
<Unit193> Oh sorry, I was supposed to respond.  Got busy.  I'd check dmesg.
<hellp> is there a way to recover luks passphrases?
<hellp> Unit193:
<Unit193> Uhhh, well you can try to brute force it....But..
<Unit193> !info bruteforce-luks
<ubottu> bruteforce-luks (source: bruteforce-luks): Try to find a password of a LUKS encrypted volume. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (zesty), package size 11 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<hellp> wait...
<hellp> Unit193: I dont mind leaving the notebook on for 4 months...
<hellp> im going to be back in 5 minutes, dont go anyehere!!
<hellp> im back
<hellp> Unit193,
<hellp> youwere saying about bruteforce it. I know the passphrase is longer than 20 charachters, but shorter than 35
<hellp> even better, between 20 and 30
<Unit193> Good luck then...
<hellp> wait, what am I missing, you said "but..."
<Unit193> Brute forcing isn't exactly a sure way, and if you've got a decent password then you're pretty much out of luck.
<Unit193> Which would normally be a good thing, but in the case of recovery.  Also if that's what's partially deleted, you pretty much have zero chance.
<hellp> this is on another unit, the backup copy: the backup copy is encrypted, backup copy has all other passphrases too
<hellp> hope I explained the situation better... I only need one passphrase
<hellp> to find it I mean
<hellp> Unit193, ill keep talking to you...
<lamduh> how do you reset terminal defaults? uninstalling ohmyzsh and I no longer have folder coloring when using ls
<lamduh> nvm got it...man zsh is rough
<pragomer> how can I have preview (thumbnails) for raw-photos in thunar?
<cassidy_r> hi there. i installed xubuntu 17.04. i see some problems with archive manager and document reading program, they dont have buttons on their titlebar, is it ok? i've tried similar apps in another distro and it was right there. can you help me to fix this please?
<hellp> im trying to bruteforce a luks passphrase with sudo bruteforce-luks -t 4 -l 20 -m 27  /dev/sda , but the shell prints: Error: either /dev/sda is not a valid LUKS volume, or you don't have permission to access it.
<hellp> the unit is a luks encrypted partition...
<Andrio> Why might it be that I can't paste into Java applications?
<Andrio> hm...
<Andrio> Apparently I can't paste into Java applications text copies from KeePass running under Mono.
<Andrio> But I can copy into IntelliJ IDEA from itself or Mousepad.
<Andrio> But I can copy from KeePass and paste into MousePad.
<Andrio> copied*
<Andrio> Good thing KeePass can type my password for me using xdotool also.
<genii> brittany
<xubuntu52i> hello
<xubuntu94i> hi
<hellp> how do I install hostnamectl on 17.04? I dont find it
<Unit193> Part of systemd.
<hellp> wait, it says it is already installed, but I cannot change hostname , I dont find hostnamectl either
<hellp> wait, found it
<Unit193> Should be in your path.
<hellllp> hi, what other network apps are there besides the standard one? Im looking for one with just one vertical bar
<hellllp> I forgot the name
<Unit193> You mean besides NetworkManager?  connman, wicd, etc.
<hellp> it worked
<Unit193> What specifically?
<hellp> wicd
<Unit193> Ah.
<hellp> if the passphrase I need is between 20 and 25 characters, how many candidate options there are? and, will I need less than 30 years to try and bruteforce it?
<knome> hellp, we do not offer help on potentially illegal actions like bruteforcing.
<hellp> thx
<tomustwo> Tried Skypeforlinux on 17.04  it worked on test call but no mic sound on call to land phone.  it worked when I used the old Skype 4.3 version and unchecked the skype to control sound.
<dmanyep> hello. i wanted to download and install balsamiq, a website mock-up tool on my xubuntu os
<dmanyep> says they don't have a linux distro, but that you could run it with a program named Wine
<dmanyep> so i went and downloaded Wine...but during install it says "blablabla is not a symbolic link"
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> dmanyep:  ↑
<dmanyep> kk
<dmanyep> thank you
<hellp> howdo I know the sizeof my screen?
<well_laid_lawn> hellp:  in a terminal run   xrandr -q
<hellp> thx well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<hellp> on my old xubuntu there was a baron the bottom of the screen, it was very handy, it allowed me to minimize all windows at once, among other things
<hellp> how  do I restore that?
<hellp> found it but how do I center it?
<hellp> i need to install chinese fonts
<hellp> and to write german umlauts
<xubuntu33w> Good evening. I am attempting to install Xubuntu 16.04.3 onto my desktop via USB stick. I can boot the stick and get a text-based boot menu. However if I try to select an option in order to install the OS, the screen will switch to another display mode (likely GUI), and appear to lock up. What is shown on the screen is alot of video artifacts, like rectangles.
<xubuntu33w> I know most distro's you can try using other boot command switches to work around issues. Does anyone have any idea or suggestions regarding this?
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii> Sometimes works, especially if NVidia
#xubuntu 2017-08-31
<xubuntu33w> thanks, I'll try it in just a few min. And yeah, running an Nvidia GTX 970. Verified the usb stick is good, as it works fine on my laptop.
<hellp> i need to increase the font size, I only have a 13'' notebook and its too small
<princemotumbo> in the settings manager is an entry "appearance" where you can configure the default font
<princemotumbo> but not all applications may respect this setting
<hellp> it worked thx
<princemotumbo> np
<hellp> how do I write 臺灣
<hellp> np
<hellp> 德國
<ollehar> hi
<ollehar> I get blank screen when doing ctrl-alt-f2
<ollehar> or any other Fx
<ollehar> known problem?
<ollehar> there's just a white cursor marker.
<Senpos> hey, its me again with CSD question :-) i've posted it on reddit, so if it possible - help please https://www.reddit.com/r/xubuntu/comments/6wy7e2/not_all_apps_use_csd/
<knome> Senpos, not all of the applications have CSD
<Senpos> knome, i mean, file-roller and envice have CSD, but not in Xubuntu (or Ubuntu at all?)
<Senpos> actually the "double titlebar" on file-roller is casued by CSD, but it is not working properly.
<JuJuBee> I have a botched upgrade from 14.04->16.04.  Output from apt -f install https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438713/ output from dpkg --configure -a  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438731/  Any help would be appreciated
<jiji> yesterday I could get internet access on campus, today I cannot
<jiji> any idea what commands to run?
<jiji> I didnt change the proxy
<xubuntu13i> Hi there, i have xubuntu now :D
<xubuntu13i> I installed it on my older PC so that it runs better
<xubuntu13i> i heard its lightweigt
<xubuntu13i> lightweight*
<xthunderheartx> In 16.04, editing the whiskers menu to enable the development directory fails for me.
<xthunderheartx> If I manually edit ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/xfce-development.directory and change NoDisplay to "false" it will show.
<xthunderheartx> But if I edit it from menulibre and do a save, it *always* set it back to "true"
<xthunderheartx> Any clues would be appreciated
<mark76> I can't install Chromium :/
<mark76> :|
<hellp> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<mark76> Tried it from Synaptic.  No dice
<hellp> mark76, open a terminal
<mark76> Nope, it doesn't want to install it
<mark76> 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<hellp> strange
<mark76> You try.  It might be just me
<hellp> i installed it 6 hours ago
<mark76> An update solved it
<hellp> :D
<mark76> Lord knows how
#xubuntu 2017-09-01
<benfitzpatrick> hi guys im on xubuntu 16.04 lts and im trying to make a remaster/respin of it, and i cant make the iso boot, it keeps coming up with initramfs errors, idk what the error is or means, its a rather generic/random error i cant make sense of it. it keeps occuring no matter what tool i use to make it with for the iso. idk what to do..
<benfitzpatrick> i load it in virtualbox this keeps happening
<benfitzpatrick> it's happened over 10 times
<xubuntu68i> hi
<windblow> hi, does greybird theme exist for qt apps?
<ollehar> hi
<ollehar> only root can start xinit or startx, it seems.
<ollehar> common problem?
<ollehar> I get parse_vt_settings
<ollehar> cannot open /dev/tty0
<ollehar> would it solve to change permission of /dev/tty0? what are the consequences of such a change?
<xubuntu07i> ho ho
<xubuntu07i> I'm back
<ollehar> hello
<ollehar> I wanted to stop grub from starting xfce4 at startup, so I made a change in a config, but not I can't start Xorg without being root.
<ollehar> I get
<ollehar> cannot open virtual console 7 (permission denied)
<ollehar> anyone have seen this?
<ollehar> I'd like to be more flexible with my window managers, that's why I turned off xfce4 at startup
<ollehar> E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-legacy
<ollehar> also, that package is not available :P
 * xthunderheartx waves
<xthunderheartx> In 16.04, editing the whiskers menu to enable the development directory fails for me.
<xthunderheartx> If I manually edit ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/xfce-development.directory and change NoDisplay to "false" it will show.
<xthunderheartx> But if I edit it from menulibre and do a save, it *always* set it back to "true"
<xthunderheartx> Any clues would be appreciated
<flaco> (ಠ⌣ಠ)
<hellp> somebody I know created a live usb stick on the wrong usb (/dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb). This usb had a copy of a passphrase. The only non encrypted copy (of the passphrase) and now I cannot access the hdd. Passphrase was originally in a regular txt file I used to access with geany, no encrypted. the usb was formatted it to create a live usb with xubuntu on it. Do you think the data is recoverable? with what programs
<hellp> should I start working?
#xubuntu 2017-09-02
<hellp> im trying to mount an img file, help would be appreciated. more info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25447967/
<krytarik> hellp: You might have more luck with these general kinds of questions in the main #ubuntu channel - but you'll have to register a nick to get in there.
<hellp> how do i register a nick?
<krytarik> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<sm0rux> Hi! I use Xubuntu 16.04. With Ctrl-Alt-D I can easily minimize all windows. How can I change this to say Super-D or any other key combo?
<sm0rux> Found it :)
#xubuntu 2017-09-03
<juju_> can testdisk be used not with an image, but with a partition? the ssd is 512GB
<juju_> i cannot image that
<hellp> do you see any problem with this? My computer has 1 ssd slot and a hdd slot. If I buy a hdd for the empty slot, I can image the original ssd into the hdd and from a live usb recover data from the imaged ssd in the hdd. Does this make sense?
<hellp> ill rephrase to avoid misunderstandings.
<hellp> do you see any problem with it?
<keb_> anyone have experience using rofi with xubuntu? trying to find how to set up the hotkeys to pull it up, but can't seem to find a guide.
#xubuntu 2018-08-27
<wblackstone> how removing snaps
<bazhang> how did you install
<bazhang> why not ask in #snappy
<xfusr> hello
<knome> hello
<xfusr> can anyone else not boot after the latest updates?
<knome> latest updates on what xubuntu version?
<xfusr> 18.04.1
<knome> i don't have the same issue, but in what way does your system not boot, eg. where it hangs?
<knome> is there any error message?
<xfusr> it puts me into tty1 whenever i boot
<knome> can you login from there?
<xfusr> yes, i can, but i can't switch to tty7
<knome> ok
<knome> when you've logged in, run "sudo service lightdm restart"
<knome> what happens?
<xfusr> nothing, still can't switch to tty7 and i am still stuck in tty
<knome> no error message or output?
<xfusr> nothing at all
<knome> interesting
<knome> flocculant, ping?
<flocculant> knome: pong
<knome> flocculant, any idea on what's happening with xfusr?
<flocculant> was reading it
<knome> i'm fortunate enough to not have had these kinds of black walls in ages...
<flocculant> I've just today reinstalled 18.04.1 and it was fine updating
<knome> (and i don't use non-intel ;))
<flocculant> xfusr: from vt1 you should be able to pastebin things for others to look at so, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log and let us have the url
<flocculant> and then try pastebinit .xsession-errors
<xfusr> okay, give me a moment
<flocculant> not sure if I can help tbh - but I'll look
<xfusr> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dW3jqFmrph/ here's xorg.0.log
<knome> xfusr, also pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knome> because clearly X thinks it's faulty and apparently that's why it fails
<xfusr> working on it
<knome> no rush
<knome> (though i have to leave in 20ish)
<flocculant> long time since I've seen a xorg.conf ...
<knome> i had one before my NUC, not too long ago...
<xfusr> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hjgCWGX9FB/ here's .xsession-errors
<flocculant> would suspect the xorg.conf is the one to look at now we've seen the xorg log
<knome> indeed
<knome> and the potential solution is to just try renaming it to something else and see if the system boots
<knome> but let's see what it has eaten first
<knome> (tbh, that's what X should probably try to do anyway if there was a parsing error...)
<knome> i mean, imo
<Babloyi> does thunar have no GUI way to set the executable bit?
<Babloyi> I'm not finding the checkbox in Properties->Permissions
<flocculant> Babloyi: it does if the file you're looking at is something you can execute
<Babloyi> I have a jar file, and it doesn't show that
<Babloyi> I had to set it executable in the terminal through chmod -x whatever
<flocculant> right - not sure tbh
<Babloyi> i.e. THUNAR SUXXXX :P
<xfusr> flocculant: any ideas about my issue?
<flocculant> xfusr: waiting to see the xorg.conf
<flocculant> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xfusr> oh, sorry
<flocculant> because that appears to be where the issue is - you must have missed knome asking for it :)
<xfusr> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/mBKXFBGMtq/ here's xorg.conf
<flocculant> and you're using a xorg.conf because?
<xfusr> to eliminate screen tearing
<xfusr> i've used it before on 16.xx and 17.xx with no problems
<flocculant> ok - well let's try and get you booted first, rename xorg.conf, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/.xorg.conf
<flocculant> right - and was it working ok for 18.04?
<xfusr> yes, it was working fine
<flocculant> mmk
<flocculant> rename it and reboot
<flocculant> I'm running out of time here - knome will be back at some point - and he's using Intel so might have more clue now
<xfusr> ok, it's working now
<xfusr> the pc booted
<flocculant> ok - that's good
<xfusr> i guess i'll have to find another fix to the tearing issue
<xfusr> thank you for your help :)
<flocculant> no problem
<flocculant> the arch wiki shows more or less what you had - just not sna
<flocculant> not going to be much more help than search google now - I'm sure you can do that :)
<xfusr> yeah, i'll play around with the config file and see what works
<flocculant> yup - good luck :)
<xfusr> thanks :)
<flocculant> let me know if you get it - I'll make some notes for next time
<xfusr> i got it fixed by creating a new config file instead of editing xorg.conf directly: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<knome> xfusr, great to hear :)
<wxl> what's the goto screenshot app for xubuntu, folks? screenshooter?
<diogenes_> wxl, ls /usr/bin | grep screen
<wxl> diogenes_: that's not the answer to the question i asked
<flocculant> wxl: xfce4-screenshooter
<wxl> flocculant: thank you :)
<diogenes_> wxl, that will show you the exact name also that's a tip how to find it in different DEs too
<flocculant> wxl: no problem :)
<flocculant> wxl: you could have asked us in -devel or the one we all hang about in ;)
<wxl> flocculant: ah, it's fine. figured i'd get a quicker answer to so simple a question :)
#xubuntu 2018-08-28
<Rtfsc8> Hi~ Anyone build openjdk7 with ubuntu 18.04 success?
<pmjdebruijn> Rtfsc8: I doubt many would attempt such a thing...
<pmjdebruijn> any particular reason you need java7?
<pmjdebruijn> btw, the repos for 18.04 have both 10 and 8
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<Babloyi> yup
<Rtfsc8> pmjdebruijn: I was learn oracle jdk7 by compile the source code.
<pmjdebruijn> Rtfsc8: I don't follow
<pmjdebruijn> compiling jdk source isn't something you ever have to do in regular java use, even as a java programmer
<pmjdebruijn> unless you want to work on Java itself
<pmjdebruijn> in which case, you should probably focus in Java 10 I guess
<Rtfsc8> pmjdebruijn: The code build success but can't run java command
<pmjdebruijn> Rtfsc8: that would like you didn't "install" it
<pmjdebruijn> but doing manually compile installations may mess up your system
<pmjdebruijn> as it's not managed by dpkg
<pmjdebruijn> so revoming anything might be difficult
<pmjdebruijn> removing*
<pmjdebruijn> for real world Java usage and programming, using the official packages from Ubuntu is HIGHLY recommended
<pmjdebruijn> Rtfsc8: also, unless you have some really special reason for Java7, it shouldn't be used anymore at all
<Rtfsc8> you are right, i just want to learn some part of jvm something else.
<Rtfsc8> pmjdebruijn: thks
<pmjdebruijn> if you have specific question regarded that, I suggest asking on a Java specific channel
<Rtfsc8> pmjdebruijn: Yes, i have
<st-gourichon-fid> Hello. I sometime have an annyoing session problem on Xubuntu 18.04 .
<st-gourichon-fid> Session would hang, and if I kill all my processes, I cannot open another session for that specific user. Other users unnafected.
<st-gourichon-fid> Programs complain dbus not launched.
<st-gourichon-fid> debug cannot run, complains "no socket received"
<st-gourichon-fid> I see "systemd --user" not launched, if I launch it manually it complains about cgroups.
<st-gourichon-fid> Failed to create /user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-c36.scope/init.scope control group: Permission denied
<st-gourichon-fid> Googling that shows that a number of people have experienced this, yet I could not find any answer.
<st-gourichon-fid> Xubuntu 18.04 AMD64, XFCE session. The repro scenario is : session works, then suspend (or just lock perhaps), resume, type password to unlock, sometimes screen then gets black, to see what happens, do Ctrl-Alt-F1 then login on plain VT, see processes still there, dm-tool-switch-to-user works for other users, this user always gets black screen, kill -9 -1 as affected user to "cleanup" the mess, try to login again, desktop opens with
<st-gourichon-fid> desktop bakground but no panel, dialogs complain about dbus. There cannot start dbus or systemd --user.
<st-gourichon-fid> Perhaps some group resource not cleaned when doing kill -9 -1 ?
<st-gourichon-fid> Some elements of XFCE session successfully started, still, like the items one can customize in "session and startup".
<st-gourichon-fid> But no panel, nm_applet etc.
<unknown_> hello
<unknown_> is there anyone here
<ChunkzZ> I need some serious help! I thought I broke my Xubuntu 18 system, because every folder on my hdd (not the ssd where xubuntu is installed) has a lock on it, can't delete and edit stuff. what could've gone wrong? it's a fresh install...
<ChunkzZ> it's saying it's a read-only file system?
<ChunkzZ> I can't chmod 0777 -R it either, it says it's changing the read-only file system but the folder lock icons stay there. wtf?
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, run: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<ChunkzZ> http://termbin.com/uu6h
<ChunkzZ> sdb and sda2 are the problem(s)
<diogenes_> are you on a live session?
<ChunkzZ> nope, install xubuntu 18 from the minimal iso
<diogenes_> sda2 is a windows partition
<diogenes_> you can try to boot into windows and reboot from windows
<ChunkzZ> yeah, I can't edit stuff on sdb and sda2
<knome> ntfs?
<ChunkzZ> knome, yes
<knome> https://askubuntu.com/questions/70281/why-does-my-ntfs-partition-mount-as-read-only
<ChunkzZ> ugh, no luck.
<knome> with what part?
<ChunkzZ> thanks so much knome! I held the shift key in Windows and rebooted after it shutdown and it's back to normal!! :)
<ChunkzZ> can edit/delete again
<knome> keep in mind you'll have to do this every time to be able to write..
<ChunkzZ> I never had a problem before :/
<knome> i don't use windows so me neither...
#xubuntu 2018-08-29
<ironhoof> I seem to have 2 network icons? Ones gold and shows up after restart and the other is the native XFCE one. Can I eliminate the gold one?
<Spass> ironhoof, duplicated panel notification icons is a known bug in Xubuntu, do you have it all time time?
<Spass> temporarily as a workaround you can hide the second icon in the applet settings
<ironhoof> If i reset the panel it dissapears, alright. I'll do that then. THanks
<ironhoof> Thanks.*
<Spass> ironhoof, to be more specific, you can hide it in the Notification Area plugin settings
<Spass> it can also happen to Redshift panel icon, if you use that program
<ironhoof> I found it besides this seems to work great. Just a minor eyesore.
<ironhoof> that*
<Spass> yeah, minor bug, but I hope it will be squashed soon
<ironhoof> No it just showed up after installing libz-mingw-w64-dev
<ironhoof> and.. I think thats... all/
<ironhoof> Yep thats all I installed since last reboot.
<ironhoof> ok, reboot check
<Babloyi> there a way to set panels so that if I open an app that is shown on the panel, the icon for that app won't still show?
<Babloyi> like, for example, I have a Hexchat icon on my panel. I click the icon, now I have the Hexchat app showing, the icon is still there, and also on the right side the hexchat icon is visible to show that I'm connected to X networks and channels
<diogenes_> Babloyi, still confusing, take a screenshot
<Babloyi> yeah I figured, I am doing that :D
<Spass> Babloyi, I can't think of any way to achieved
<Spass> there had to be an specific option in HexChat to show tray icon only when main window is not shown
<Babloyi> http://www.ags.pics/SrQ6.png
<Babloyi> so I have the main window thing, the tray icon, and a little icon I had placed myself to have it easier to open
<Babloyi> the same with slack, honestly :D
<Spass> Babloyi, no way to easily change that, you've created Launchers on panel, and they will stay there
<Babloyi> and the tray icons?
<Babloyi> not seeing anything in Hexchat's preferences
<Spass> same thing, at least with HexChat, no option to hide tray icon when main window is opened, maybe there's an addon for that, I don't know
<diogenes_> Babloyi, so you wanna get rid of hexchat tray or what?
<Babloyi> nonono, just not have duplicate unnecessary info
<Babloyi> its there 3 times :D
<Spass> if you want "windows 10 alike" panel launchers, that becomes a "window button" after clicked, you may be interested in DockbarX panel plugin
<Babloyi> guess I was just looking at it through the eyes of a windows user :D. Icons you place on the taskbar "expand" to become the window when you open the application, and I think the Hexchat tray icon only appears if you close/minimise/hide Hexchat
<Babloyi> oooh
<Spass> but not sure that it works fine with new Xubuntu versions, but it works in Zorin Lite, so it should in Xubuntu too
<Babloyi> will look that up
<diogenes_> Babloyi, there used to be tricks to tell applications to skip showing up on the panel
<Babloyi> blargh....DockbarX hasn't been updated for xfce since 2013, and the alternate suggestion (Vala something) uses unity-gtk
<Babloyi> guess I'll remove those icons from the panel and put them on the desktop, so at least they'll be one less
<diogenes_> cairo-dock is good alternative
<Babloyi> doesn't that use kde?
<diogenes_> no
<Spass> why not to Whisker Menu Favorite section? that way they will be easily accessible even when you have many windows opened
<Babloyi> what is that?
<Babloyi> oh, its there already
<Babloyi> but that whisker menu is so small, I constantly misclick and open the first window
<Babloyi> hahaha...just saying that, I checked the properties, and set it to "Show Icon and Text", so it is bigger now
<Spass> yes you can add a label :) and even make the text bold using <b>text</b>
<Babloyi> what could be the cause of suddenly starting audio crackling?
<Babloyi> everything was going fine, then suddenly crackling started. I paused the video, it stopped, I restarted, it restarted...I waited a few minutes, restarted again, and now the crackling is gone
<Babloyi> I even tried the music player in the mean time, that was crackling too
<Babloyi> happened with different earphones as well, so that's probably not the cause...didn't try it with the speakers, though
<Spass> Babloyi, I can hear audio issues when I open Discord in my Firefox for example
<Babloyi> yes!
<Spass> not sure what really causes it though
<Babloyi> that's what started it
<qwebirc52679> Hello chat! Introduced ubuntu into the windows domain via pbis. how do I change the default user when I sign in? now the standard user is displayed and you have to choose "other" and there manually enter the username and password
<Spass> hello qwebirc52679, ubuntu or xubuntu? which version?
<Spass> I'm asking because new ubuntu uses GSM, and xubuntu uses LightDM
<qwebirc52679> xubuntu 18.04
<Spass> *GDM
<qwebirc52679> I think I found the solution: sudo /opt/pbis/bin/config HomeDirTemplate %H/%D/%U
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc52679: that's super specific to pbis
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc52679: it's not even part of xubuntu, really :)
<qwebirc52679> sorry and thanks!
<pmjdebruijn> np :)
<pmjdebruijn> i'm just pointing out that there's little chance anybody would know about it here
<pmjdebruijn> qwebirc52679: feel free to stick around, you never know
<Spass> oh, yeah, I have no idea about 'pbis' :)
<Babloyi> oh, that reminds me, is there some way that I can switch the PgUp/PgDn with Home/End?
<Babloyi> my laptop is one of those rubbish ones where you have to use Fn keys to do Home and End, which I use much more often than PgUp and PgDn
<Babloyi> so I was hoping to swap that around, and having Home/End come from being tapped directly, and PgUp/PgDn needing the Fn key
<Babloyi> windows just had it as a scancode remapping in the regedit, is there something similar for xubuntu?
<Babloyi> the keyboard preferences don't have that
<knome> Babloyi, bios option?
<Babloyi> bios enables/disables Fn stuff, but doesn't allow it to be swapped around
<knome> you'll want to use xmodmap most likely
<Babloyi> I thought xubuntu uses xkb?
<Babloyi> I adjust the symbols there?
<knome> xmodmap is xkb
<Babloyi> oh, ok
<Babloyi> I've made the changes in the files, how to I have them work? Simply restarting?
<knome> i assume so
<knome> if you mean systemwide files
<Babloyi> file
<Babloyi> I just made changes to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<Babloyi> lemme restart and see
<Babloyi> works :D
 * Babloyi gives knome a thankscuddle
<sylario> Hi, I am trying to share folder on my fresh install but it seems to be complicated
<sylario> I installed samba, and now I need gksu
<sylario>  Package gksu is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sylario> Did I miss something, what is the recommanded way to share folders on xubuntu 18.04 ?
<Spass> hello sylario, gksu is no longer available in the official repos, do you really need it? can you see an option to share a folder when you open its properties window?
<sylario> no
<sylario> I installed a 1.3 GB iso
<sylario> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6GngySal/image.png
<sylario> I had to install samba
<sylario> seems weird Xubuntu has no share by default
<Spass> sylario, and you probably tried rebooting?
<sylario> @Spass yes I tryed
<sylario> tried
<Spass> sylario, I don't use Samba so you have to wait for someone else to help with this one
<sylario> I can use something else if it's not the default
<leosemilie> hello how change language of onboard
<GridCube> it depends on your locale setting is it not?
<GridCube> i think there's also an indicator that lets you change your keyboard locale directly
<leosemilie> yeah I've used the indicator but don't recall why it is now not showing.
<leosemilie> How does the language selection relate to the unicode charmap?
<leosemilie> i.e. charmap
<leosemilie> looking over the charmap it is unicode, likely UTF-8
<GridCube> I don't know
<leosemilie> GridCube: what are you using?
<GridCube> right now at work im using windows 7 :P
<leosemilie> enabled support for east asian language?
<leosemilie> does windows 7 use UTF-8?
<leosemilie> XP used ANSI
<leosemilie> something like that
<leosemilie> GridCube: can you buy for me a 64bit laptop with cdburner for payments
<GridCube> lol
<leosemilie> help man out
<leosemilie> help me help you I can explain to you how sovereign defense works
<leosemilie> example an attacker on the frontline was a police officer
<leosemilie> Stephan King's Needful Things
<leosemilie> eliminate the threat
<leosemilie> now there is an extrapolation of what force rises up in the absents of police
<leosemilie> this is hypertheory based on collapsing realities
<leosemilie> think like the GOD
<leosemilie> for GOD has allways given to those who did not give up so easily
<leosemilie> the worthy crumb
<leosemilie> there is the blessing of Melchiesedek but there is the blessing of My Father
<leosemilie> come ye blessed of My Father
<leosemilie> who have abide in the protocol of New Jerusalem
<leosemilie> what is a rich man when we can see that the CIA has eliminated multi thousand dollar payments and more likely lethal elimination of Arab assets
<leosemilie> what can money really buy
<leosemilie> not everything
<leosemilie> but if you show you are willing to support I you shall be blessed
<leosemilie> if I say a cursing aloud it is because the curse has fallen it serves only as warning to the watchers
<leosemilie> who oare the watchers but the "others" of genesis
<leosemilie> these mysterious beings
<leosemilie> from where do they come?
<leosemilie> for the watchers would be as baalam to have killed Cain
<leosemilie> I have not said it was a blessing to cain, but that if Man kill Man by Man must he be killed
<leosemilie> not for we to judge
<leosemilie> not for the police
<leosemilie> why not any Man
<leosemilie> for did ADAM go to sacrifice Isaac
<leosemilie> it were Abraham to have sacrificed his only begotten Son
<Spass> what's most important - why there's no mod in this channel
<leosemilie> the Holy name of GOD was shown to Us
<leosemilie> how can you know what means when another cries out "ben David have mercy"
<leosemilie> now how switch language with onboard?
<leosemilie> I teach language, simple give me the foremost professors and I can point where they can improve.
<leosemilie> For English has been bond by Shakespear
<leosemilie> and perverted by america
<leosemilie> What then bonds latin?
<leosemilie> What bonds greek?
<leosemilie> What bonds hebrew.
<Axzercion> leosemilie, maybe stay off drugs for a while?
<leosemilie> the word for God has been called Deum as if the Deity of Deities
<leosemilie> this is a latin of sumerian
<leosemilie> but My hebrew is a superpositive language
<leosemilie> meaning it is without negation
<leosemilie> though latin can be seen to be a language of categorical summation
<leosemilie> and greek, who knows but my own computer
<GridCube> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bazhang, elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, knome, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<leosemilie> no
<leosemilie> we aren't putting down the lion at he zoo
<leosemilie> the good shep. must do with evil what the good shep. will
<leosemilie> don't put me on trial
<leosemilie> look it is a lion in a cage at the zoo, why do you want put it down?
<Spass> lion? more like a monkey...
<leosemilie> Spass: is that what you think?
<leosemilie> do you need to meet Stephan King?
<leosemilie> installed hebrew and no change in the onboard status icon
<leosemilie> is it system locale settings which "choose keyboard" ?
<leosemilie> and to be sure they correspond to the unicode on the charmap
<leosemilie> and terminal
<leosemilie> for checking against remote node screenshots
<leosemilie> on UNIX tty
<leosemilie> nanotube: long time no screen
<leosemilie> [jolly rodger]
<sim642> What exactly are "Symbolic icons" in status notifier panel item settings? I see it changes how the wifi icon looks but that's all
<leosemilie> what does it look like?
<leosemilie> sim642 if you open up charmap I can go over and show you the languages
<leosemilie> these are bourne in hyperspace
<leosemilie> sim642: what does it look like
<leosemilie> perezim
<leosemilie> you seen ghostbusters
<leosemilie> where the two were possessed by spirits
<leosemilie> that is the otherside of the glass symbolicly
<leosemilie> though wifi radiation is not glass
<leosemilie> what is a body but the same as glass
<leosemilie> behind the body is a mind
<leosemilie> supposedly
<leosemilie> sim642: you leave it on and if the symbols change later it works
<leosemilie> the kernel symbols from the battle at sola mira
<leosemilie> you seen that movie postal
<leosemilie> where the guy starts praying as the plane goes down
<leosemilie> somebody makes fun of him for praying
<leosemilie> but at second thought what has he to lose
<leosemilie> if you find death looking you in the eyes you pray
<leosemilie> if you pray with a sincere heart
<leosemilie> only have you opened the door for gain
<leosemilie> xhrys
<leosemilie> in the book of Job we find a literary explanation of the relationship between Satan and GOD
<leosemilie> the good shep will do with evil what the good shep will
<leosemilie> maybe only afrikans want assist in unicode calibration
<leosemilie> where is the co-operation
<leosemilie> Ad1Tech: the barishoners
<flocculant> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bazhang, elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, knome, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<hggdh> flocculant: done
<flocculant> hggdh: thanks :)
<hggdh> ircc-in
<rootkea> Hello! I jut upgraded to Xubuntu 18.04.1 from Xubuntu 17.10 But now my wifi doesn't work at all. There is no 'Enable wifi' menu item in Network Manager dialog. Seems like a kernel module issue, maybe? Any help will be really appreciated.
<fishie> why can't I copy text from the error menu? it's really annoying that it tells me I have errors and need to update certain packages and I have to transcribe those instead of copying them.
<fishie> seems like the 3rd or so time attempting to update the OS but not being able to has finally causes some stability problems and now I can't watch streaming video in Chromium. fun.
<fishie> obsolete package, upgrade the following: libpam-systemd, libsystemd0, libudev1, systemd, udev
<fishie> also while trying to update the OS, it says it can't because I have 3rd party or unsupported packages or something? I'm guessing it's my video card drivers I use to run Wine, but I'm not sure. Do I have to disable them to update the OS?
<fishie> how do I update my OS? do I need to pick a different option for my NVIDIA card under "additional drivers"? or do I need to uninstall it?
<fishie> It's currently using a proprietary one instead of an open source one.
<Spass> fishie, I always change to Nouveau drivers before the upgrade, and I manually disable all my PPAs
<Spass> (I reboot after changing the driver)
<fishie> I don't have any Nouveau drivers.
<Spass> so what do you have on the list under "Additional drivers"?
<fishie> NVIDIA has.... X.Org X ser... oh... there's the word "Nouveau". I expected it at the end. sorry.
<Spass> yeah, that silly name is just an open source driver
<fishie> thanks. I'll try that. I wonder what's the longest this could take to fix if it messes up. I used to get nervous about updating Wine because sometimes it would break and it would take me hours to fix.
<fishie> but lately Wine updates have been really smooth.
<Spass> from the official repo? I use 'devel' version and yes, no problems lately
<Spass> fishie, and after the upgrade you'll need to manually edit the PPAs (changing to "bionic") and enable them
#xubuntu 2018-08-30
<fishie> well I broke my game when I updated the OS. somehow my graphics drivers aren't working.
<fishie> for some reason the proprietary drivers don't have a version similar to what they used to be. it says it's from nvidia-driver-390
<fishie> it used to be Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 384.130 from nvidia-384{proprietary}
<fishie> now it's ... "Using NVIDIA driver metapackage from...", rather than showing a version
<Spass> fishie, you can check your driver version in the "nvidia-settings"
<fishie> where's that?
<Spass> you should have "NVIDIA X Server Settings" in the settings
<Spass> or just Alt+F2 and run that command
<Spass> (if you're on proprietary)
<fishie> the settings of what?
<fishie> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<Spass> fishie, are you on proprietary "390" driver now? did you reboot? you should have "nvidia-settings" package installed
<fishie> .... is that what I need to be on?
<Spass> ok, let's try differently... what is your current driver chosen in the "Additional drivers" settings
<fishie> I switched to the open source one and disabled the PPA for it thinking... I dunno.
<Spass> and do you want to use proprietary or open source (Nouveau)
<Spass> and the upgrade process went smooth?
<fishie> I want to use what works best. I though it was the proprietary one.
<fishie> the OS up.... graded. yes.
<fishie> aside from my graphics driver now making my game not play.
<Spass> yes, the proprietary one works better in my experience, so just choose it and reboot
<Spass> well, choose it from the list, apply, wait, and reboot
<fishie> but like I said, I had the proprietary metapackage version selected and the game wouldn't launch.
<fishie> I'll try reselecting it and rebooting. if that doesn't work I'll try re-doing the PPA and whatnot
<fishie> I knew this wouldn't go smoothly.
<fishie> no it was like this before. of course it won't work. I need to reinstall it.
<fishie> do I need to reboot every time I change the graphics driver even if it's back to what it was before?
<Spass> fishie, do you click apply when changing the driver in that options?
<fishie> apply changes, yes.
<Spass> it should remember that
<Spass> after reboot
<fishie> I'm unselecting the PPA. it's going to change my graphics driver. I guess I need to reboot.
<fishie> to reinstall the PPA.
<fishie> it didn't change to the open source one.
<fishie> W: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/source/Sources' as repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic InRelease' does not seem to provide it (sources.list entry misspelt?)
<fishie> these instructions are for a specific version of the nvidia drivers. how do I know what the latest is?
<fishie> oh no great sure no problem just open the updater while I'm typing and .... I wonder what I selected while I was typing. it seems to be updating.
<fishie> why would it ever do that? interrupt what I'm doing and change focus to the updater window
<Spass> what instructions? newest driver in the official repos is 390.48 - "apt-cache policy nvidia-driver-390"
<fishie> I searched for something like ubuntu nvidia proprietary drivers
<fishie> only second-guessed myself after I already ran: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<fishie> looks legit
<Spass> those are testing drives, it might work, might not, I don't use that PPA personally
<Spass> "This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here."
<fishie> damnit. this was the wrong one.
<Spass> probably safe to use it though
<fishie> .... it's the same PPA I had before though... but now I don't have proprietary drivers to select from.
<Spass> but I'm ahppy with the drivers that Ubuntu offers by default, they work really well for me
<fishie> oh I need to reboot
<fishie> I guess
<Spass> if you really want the newest drivers, you can probably jus "sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-396" with that PPA enabled
<Spass> *just
<fishie> I only saw what you typed as I was rebooting
<Spass> if you really want the newest drivers, you can probably jus "sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-396" with that PPA enabled
<fishie> there's still no proprietary drivers to select from after rebooting. I've just made everything worse. I wonder how many hours it will take me to fix this.
<fishie> I did that. I still don't have proprietary drivers to select from. do I need to reboot again?
<Spass> yes, try to reboot
<fishie> I wish it didn't take 5 minutes to reboot with a SSD. sometimes it takes only a few seconds but sometimes, like if I unplug my monitor and plug it back in, it acts like it's gotta do a lot of serious stuff.
<fishie> rebooting
<fishie> still no proprietary drivers
<Spass> and you still can't open "nvidia-settings"?
<fishie> not found
<fishie> oops type
<fishie> typo
<fishie> I can run it. what about it?
<Spass> it shows you the driver version
<Spass> on the first screen
<fishie> 390.77
<fishie> I can't wait for AI. helping people like me is not a job that another human should do.
<Spass> well, that's the newest version from that PPA of the 390 branch, but you clearly don't have 396 branch
<fishie> I have open source options for.... 390 and 396. but no proprietary options.
<Spass> aaa, that's probably a bug, 390 and 396 are proprietary 100%
<Spass> you can choose that 396 from the list
<fishie> why 396?
<Spass> well, if you want the newest driver, it's not necessary of course
<fishie> I just wasn't sure. I mean sometimes a version number isn't about what's newest, but about what specific models of products it supports.
<Spass> If that 390 works for you, just stay on it if you want
<Spass> yeah, what's your graphics card?
<fishie> GeForce GTX 1060 3GB
<Spass> you have the current generation so I can assume that the newest drivers are preferred if you want the maximum performance of it
<fishie> I should have done my world quests before I did this. I hope I don't miss anything good. why am I worried about stupid e-jobs?
<Spass> but that's your call
<Spass> I'm on old NVIDIA card and I use 390.48 from the repos
<Spass> I think you're fine, after the upgrade, with X working... all good, right?
<fishie> I dunno. didn't reboot.
<fishie> ... maybe I should. my wine game launcher isn't even loading.
<fishie> I dunno what's happening. the game is launching but I can't see the window anywhere.
<Spass> what game and what wine version?
<fishie> World of Warcraft
<fishie> wine-3.6-1
<fishie> wine-3.6 (Ubuntu 3.6-1)
<Spass> Blizzard games are know to work fine one day, and stop working after an upgrade, but you may try newer Wine version (I use 3.14) or launching it using a Lutris script
<Spass> unfortunately I don't have that game installed currently so I can;t check if it works on my machine
<fishie> oh wine's not updated?
<fishie> ffffffffff
<Spass> you pasted some repo error before
<Spass> what you can try is to fix the repo or just delete it and add again - https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu ("Add the repository" section)
<fishie> if I delete it will it remove all my settings?
<Spass> no
<fishie> ah ok.
<Spass> only the repo will be removed, not files
<Spass> from the Software & Updates app
<Spass> and after adding it again "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-devel"
<Spass> devel branch seems to be the best choice in my opinion
<fishie> isn't devel less advanced than staging? wow always seems to be on staging.
<fishie> every major update of the game seems to mess everything up with graphical glitches all over the place.
<Spass> not sure about WoW specifics, but sure, you can try staging
<fishie> wait is staging like after development or before?
<fishie> I don't know what these terms are.
<Spass> staging should have more recent versions
<Spass> iirc
<fishie> uhg it's not installing
<Spass> any errors?
<fishie> The following packages have unmet dependencies: winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 3.14.0~bionic)
<fishie> why does this not install the dependencies? sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging
<fishie> ... what does it want?
<fishie> I tried to install wine-staging and that didn't fix it.
<Spass> not really sure, try "sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f"
<fishie> maybe it's because I skipped the step: sudo apt-key add Release.key
<fishie> I tried starting from there and doing all the steps after and now... a different error
<fishie> oh wait no it's the same error
<fishie> I just didn't see the line after it. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<fishie> what the heck does that mean?
<Spass> well, your wine versions got messed up somehow, what I would do is see what wine-related packages you have installed at the moment
<Spass> in the Synaptic package manager for example
<Spass> maybe you need to remove that 3.6 before
<fishie> oh crap now I'm running commands that are a fix for something else.
<fishie> I just ran sudo apt-get purge zlib1g-dev
<fishie> ok whew. not installed so not removed.
<fishie> I unchecked my old wine repository.
<fishie> ... the hell? "disabled on upgrade to bionic bionic" https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu
<fishie> I guess I shoulda removed it instead of unchecking it.
<Spass> if this helps, those are the packages I have installed "wine-devel wine-devel-amd64 wine-devel-i386:i386 winehq-devel winetricks"
<Spass> you can just replace 'devel' by 'staging' if you want
<fishie> same error. do I need to reboot after I remove the PPA?
<Spass> no, just refresh the package cache
<fishie> how?
<Spass> "sudo apt update"
<fishie> that's.... bizarre.... I loaded "additional drivers" but then when I closed it it said it wasn't up to date.
<Spass> I guess that the error you've getting is because you still have 3.6 wine installed (wine64 package maybe?)
<fishie> I don't know what to do
<fishie> I need to remove that somehow?
<Spass> or "wine64-development"
<Spass> see if you have that installed using "apt-cache policy wine64-development"
<fishie> yup. old versions installed.
<fishie> my package manager is kinda messy though I can't see only search results for installed packages that are titled "wine"
<fishie> how do I remove old wine?
<Spass> you're using synaptic right now?
<fishie> yeah
<fishie> oh I can sort by installed.
<fishie> but not sure if it's safe to just uninstall all these or if I need to use a specific method.
<fishie> oh there's 3.6 versions mixed in with 3.14 versions
<fishie> wait all the old ones are development. I thought I had installed staging.
<Spass> yeah, try to remove those 3.6 packages, or all of them and reinstall
<Spass> seems like wine version from the WineHQ repos doesn't properly handle dependencies on Ubuntu (it doesn't remove old versions)
<fishie> ok I think it's installing.
<Spass> sorry for that, I should probably warn you before that you should remove old wine first
<fishie> thanks for babysitting me btw.
<Spass> because it's clearly stated on that download page "If you have previously installed a Wine package from another repository, please remove it and any packages that depend on it (e.g., wine-mono, wine-gecko, winetricks) before attempting to install the WineHQ packages, as they may cause dependency conflicts."
<fishie> yeah
<fishie> :O title screen
<fishie> man if updating my OS and Wine fixes the FPS issues I've been having since the major update that'd be great too
<Spass> and you can always try those new 396 drivers later if you'd feel adventurous
<Spass> that could help too (or brake things....)
<Spass> *break
<fishie> thanks. game's running.
<fishie> oh these atually are the 396 drivers
<rootkea> Hello! I jut upgraded to Xubuntu 18.04.1 from Xubuntu 17.10 But now my wifi doesn't work at all. There is no 'Enable wifi' menu item in Network Manager dialog. Seems like a kernel module issue, maybe? Any help will be really appreciated.
<yan_> hey! I'm rather new to linux and i am trying to set up a redundant raid1 to be bootable. I've tried a bunch of different things but I'm not really grasping all the concepts and whatever I've tried has failed miserably. Can anyone suggest where I can get some help?
<alexandros_c> good night, I am tryig to install brother mfc-l2750dw laser print in xubuntu, it installs without issue but does not print. Can someone help me with this?
<Unit193> Did you download the driver from their site?
<alexandros_c> yes
<alexandros_c> in fact it used to work before but now it does not
<Unit193> And libc6-i386?
<alexandros_c> actually no
<alexandros_c> will try that
<Unit193> I'm presuming you're on amd64?
<Unit193> Their stuff is built for multiarch, but i386.  They don't declare a dep on that though.
<alexandros_c> that was already installed
<alexandros_c> Unit193, I am on a md64
<alexandros_c> however, libc6-i386 was already installed
<Unit193> Ah, OK.
<Spass> alexandros_c, not sure if it's any help, but this thread from the mailing list may be related - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2018-August/010710.html
<Spass> you can try to copy those lib files mentioned there
<alexandros_c> thanks Spass will check it out
<alexandros_c> Spass did not help it only dealt with sanner issues
<alexandros_c> Also, when I remove the printer and add it again it says that it needs to install additional software
<alexandros_c> I think that one of the updates render cups useless (at least for Brother printers)
<alexandros_c> I have tried it on a second computer and I am having the same results
<alexandros_c> both running xubuntu
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you confirm that xubuntu is distributed as livecd?
<sacarde> 18.04
<knome> sacarde, yes
<sacarde> all *ubuntu are live?, not?
<Algernop4> І thougһt уо∪ g∪ys ⅿіght be intereѕtᥱⅾ іn tһіs bⅼоɡ bỿ frᥱеᥒⲟⅾᥱ stаff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Ⲃrỿɑn kⅼⲟeri Οstеrgаɑrⅾ httpѕ∶⁄⁄bryаᥒоѕtergаard.ⅽоm/
<Algernop4> Ꮤⅰtһ о∪r ⅠᏒⅭ аⅾ ser∨ⅰⅽe yⲟᥙ ⅽаn rеɑϲh а ɡⅼоbаl audⅰᥱnсᥱ ഠf eᥒtrᥱⲣrᥱᥒеᥙrs аᥒd fеᥒtаᥒуl aⅾⅾiϲts wⅰth ᥱⅹtrаοrԁіnɑrу еngagеmеᥒt rɑtesⵑ httⲣѕ˸᜵⁄ᴡiⅼliampⅰtсഠсk.ⅽоm∕
<Algernop4> ᖇеad ᴡhɑt ⅠᖇС inᴠᥱstⅰgatіⅴᥱ ϳoᥙrᥒalⅰsts һaᴠе unϲⲟvеrᥱԁ on thе frееᥒоdᥱ ⲣeⅾⲟрhіliа sϲаᥒⅾɑl һttps˸/⧸еnсуcⅼоⲣеⅾⅰаԁrɑⅿɑtⅰcа．rѕ/ᖴrᥱᥱnоԁеɡɑte
<Algernop4> А fasⅽіnatⅰᥒg bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһerе freеnⲟⅾe ѕtaff mᥱⅿbᥱr Mаtthеw mst Τrоut ԁоcumеntѕ his ᥱxⲣerіеnϲᥱs ᥱyе﹣rаpіᥒg ỿο∪ᥒg сhilⅾrеn httрs᛬∕∕МɑttSᎢrഠᥙt․соm⧸
<ghoti29> Ꮤіth ഠur ΙRᏟ aԁ ѕer⋁iсе yⲟᥙ ϲаᥒ rᥱaсh а ɡⅼobɑⅼ ɑuԁiᥱᥒсе ⲟf ᥱntrᥱⲣrеᥒеurs ɑnd fentaᥒỿl ɑԁdісtѕ ᴡіtһ ᥱⲭtrаοrԁiᥒarỿ eᥒgаgeⅿеnt rаtᥱs﹗ httⲣs⠆⁄᜵ᴡіⅼⅼⅰаmpitсоϲk．соm/
<ghoti29> Ι tһo∪gһt уഠ∪ guyѕ miɡht bᥱ iᥒtᥱrᥱѕted in tһiѕ bⅼⲟg by freᥱnഠԁe stаff ⅿᥱⅿber Ᏼryɑn kⅼoᥱri Оstergɑɑrd httⲣs︓∕᜵brỿanoѕtᥱrgaаrⅾ．ⅽⲟm⧸
<ghoti29> Ꮢеɑd whаt IᎡC іnⅴᥱѕtіgɑtіᴠᥱ јⲟ∪rᥒаlіsts һɑᴠе ᥙᥒⅽoⅴerᥱⅾ οᥒ thᥱ frеᥱnοԁᥱ ⲣedοрhilⅰɑ sсаᥒԁаⅼ httрѕ：⧸／eᥒⅽуⅽlഠрeԁⅰaԁrɑmаtiⅽa．rs∕Frеeᥒഠⅾᥱgɑte
<ghoti29> A fɑsϲiᥒatⅰᥒɡ bⅼⲟg wһerе frееᥒഠⅾe staff mеmbеr Ϻɑtthᥱᴡ ⅿѕt Τrοut ԁοcᥙments һⅰѕ eхреrⅰᥱncеѕ еуе╴rɑрing yоᥙnɡ ⅽhⅰⅼdreᥒ https:᜵᜵MɑttЅΤrout․сⲟm⁄
<CalimeroTeknik21> Ⅰ tһougһt уoᥙ ɡᥙỿs ⅿіght bе ⅰntᥱreѕtᥱd іn tһⅰѕ bⅼoɡ bỿ frеᥱᥒⲟԁᥱ stɑff ⅿembеr Ⲃrуaᥒ kⅼоеri Ostᥱrɡɑаrԁ httⲣsː／⧸brуaᥒഠѕtᥱrgɑаrⅾ.ϲom/
<CalimeroTeknik21> ᖇᥱɑⅾ ᴡhat ΙᖇᏟ ⅰnⅴᥱstiɡаtiⅴе јഠᥙrᥒaⅼiѕtѕ һɑⅴe ᥙnⅽοvеreⅾ ഠᥒ tһᥱ frеeᥒoԁᥱ реԁⲟⲣhⅰliа scаnⅾɑl һttpѕ﹕⁄⁄еᥒсусlοрediaⅾrɑⅿɑtіса․rs／Frеᥱnοԁᥱgаtе
<CalimeroTeknik21> Wⅰth οᥙr IᖇϹ аd ser⋁ⅰcᥱ ỿo∪ ϲan reɑϲh а ɡⅼоbɑⅼ audiᥱncᥱ ⲟf еntrᥱрrᥱnе∪rѕ ɑᥒd feᥒtаnyⅼ ɑddіctѕ wіtһ extrɑഠrԁinаry engagemеᥒt rates! һttⲣѕ˸／／ᴡіlⅼіаmⲣitсoсk․ⅽοⅿ⧸
<CalimeroTeknik21> Ꭺ fаsⅽⅰnɑtⅰᥒɡ blⲟɡ ᴡһеre frᥱenഠⅾᥱ stаff ⅿᥱmber Mаtthᥱᴡ mѕt Тrοut doⅽᥙⅿеᥒts his eⅹрᥱrіᥱnϲᥱѕ еyе−rapіnɡ уⲟ∪ᥒg ⅽhіlԁreᥒ httⲣѕ፡⧸／МɑttᏚТrоut․coⅿ/
<naos0> Ꮤіth o∪r ΙᎡᏟ aԁ sᥱrviϲe ỿоu ⅽаn rеacһ а ɡlоbal a∪diеnⅽе οf еntreрrеne∪rѕ аnԁ fᥱntɑᥒỿⅼ aⅾⅾісtѕ ᴡⅰth ᥱхtrɑοrԁⅰnary ᥱnɡageⅿent rɑtes﹗ һttрѕ∶⧸⁄wⅰⅼlіɑⅿⲣіtϲοсk.ⅽоm⁄
<naos0> Ⅰ thഠugһt уo∪ ɡᥙуs ⅿіgһt bᥱ intеrᥱsteⅾ ⅰn tһis bⅼоg bу frᥱеᥒഠdᥱ staff ⅿembеr Вryaᥒ kⅼoerⅰ Ⲟstᥱrgɑard httpѕ˸⧸／bryɑᥒⲟstеrgаɑrԁ․ⅽഠⅿ／
<naos0> Α fаѕciᥒɑtіᥒɡ bⅼഠg ᴡhеrᥱ frᥱeᥒode stаff ⅿeⅿbеr Ꮇɑttһеᴡ mѕt Тrⲟut ⅾоⅽᥙⅿᥱnts һⅰѕ еⲭреriᥱᥒⅽes eỿe﹣rɑⲣing уοuᥒɡ cһіlⅾrеᥒ httрѕ⠆᜵∕MаttЅТrഠᥙt.сⲟⅿ⁄
<naos0> ᖇeаⅾ whаt IRⲤ іᥒⅴestiɡatⅰⅴe јഠ∪rnalіsts hɑ⋁е ᥙᥒⅽഠⅴerеd ⲟᥒ the frᥱᥱᥒഠԁᥱ ⲣedⲟphⅰlia ѕcaᥒԁаl httрѕ፡⁄⧸ᥱᥒcусⅼoреⅾⅰɑⅾrɑⅿаtⅰⅽа.rs/ᖴrᥱenoԁeɡаte
<Evel-Knievel10> Ꭱᥱаd wһɑt ΙRϹ ⅰᥒᴠestⅰɡɑtіⅴᥱ ϳοurᥒaliѕts hаⅴᥱ uᥒϲഠᴠᥱrеⅾ оn the freenoⅾᥱ ⲣᥱԁоphⅰⅼіɑ sⅽɑᥒdal httⲣѕː／∕ᥱncyϲⅼоpediadrаmatⅰϲa．rѕ／Frееnоdᥱɡate
<Evel-Knievel10> A fаsсіᥒаtіng blog where freeᥒοde stɑff meⅿbеr Mɑtthew ⅿѕt Τrout ⅾοϲ∪ⅿᥱᥒtѕ һіѕ ᥱⅹpеriᥱᥒⅽеs eỿе﹣raⲣіᥒg yοᥙng ⅽһіlԁren һttⲣs︓᜵／ΜattᏚТrⲟᥙt．cоⅿ/
<Evel-Knievel10> I thouɡһt уоu ɡuуs mⅰght bе іnterᥱѕtᥱԁ iᥒ tһis bⅼഠg bу frᥱeᥒഠⅾᥱ ѕtɑff mᥱmbᥱr Βrуаᥒ kⅼⲟеri Οѕtergɑarⅾ https︓／/brуanοѕtеrgɑarⅾ.coⅿ∕
<Evel-Knievel10> With our ІᎡⅭ ɑⅾ ѕеr⋁iϲе ỿⲟ∪ ϲɑn rеaсh а ɡlⲟbal a∪ⅾieᥒϲe ⲟf eᥒtreрrᥱnᥱᥙrѕ ɑnd fᥱᥒtanуl aԁdiⅽts ᴡⅰth extrаorԁiᥒаry еnɡaɡᥱⅿeᥒt rаtеѕ﹗ httрѕ⁚／／ᴡіⅼlіɑmрitⅽⲟck․cഠm∕
<elenah20> Ꭱеаⅾ ᴡhаt ΙᏒС іn∨estіgаtivе ϳοᥙrᥒаlⅰsts һaᴠe ᥙᥒcоⅴеrᥱd oᥒ thᥱ freеᥒഠdᥱ рᥱԁoрhіⅼіɑ sϲanԁаl httpѕ⁚⧸⧸еᥒϲуcⅼоⲣеԁiаdramаtⅰсɑ．rѕ᜵Frеᥱnഠⅾеgɑte
<elenah20> Ⅰ thоught уⲟᥙ g∪ỿs ⅿіɡһt be interestеⅾ іᥒ thiѕ bloɡ bỿ frᥱᥱnⲟⅾе ѕtɑff mеmbеr Вrуaᥒ kⅼоеrі Ⲟstᥱrgɑɑrԁ httⲣsː⧸᜵brуaᥒⲟѕtergaard.ⅽοⅿ/
<elenah20> A fаѕсinаtіᥒɡ bⅼοɡ wherᥱ frееᥒⲟde ѕtaff mеⅿbеr Ꮇattһеw mst Τrоut ԁഠⅽumеᥒts һiѕ еⅹpеriᥱᥒсes ᥱyе╴raріᥒɡ youᥒg сhіⅼdreᥒ һttрѕ᛬／∕ⅯаttЅТrοᥙt․ϲοⅿ⧸
<elenah20> Ꮃitһ ⲟᥙr ІᖇC аⅾ sᥱr∨iⅽe ỿοu ⅽаᥒ reɑⅽh a glοbal аᥙdⅰᥱᥒсе of еᥒtrᥱрreneurѕ аᥒԁ fᥱntɑᥒуl ɑⅾdісts ᴡⅰth ехtraⲟrԁiᥒɑry engаgᥱⅿеᥒt rаtеs︕ https፡⁄/wilⅼⅰɑmⲣitсοck․ⅽоm⧸
<theWhisper_> Ꭺ fasсіnɑtinɡ blog ᴡherе frᥱeᥒоԁᥱ ѕtаff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Matthᥱᴡ mst Τrоut ԁоⅽumeᥒtѕ hⅰs ехperiᥱnⅽеs ᥱỿe╴rаріnɡ ỿഠung сһіlⅾreᥒ һttⲣѕ፡⧸⁄ϺattSΤro∪t․ⅽoⅿ∕
<theWhisper_> І thⲟ∪ght ỿοu g∪yѕ mіɡht bе ⅰntᥱrᥱѕteⅾ iᥒ tһis bⅼоɡ by freеᥒoԁe ѕtaff mеmbеr Ⲃrỿɑn klоerⅰ Osterɡɑаrⅾ httpѕ፡᜵⁄brỿanoѕtеrɡааrԁ．ⅽⲟm∕
<theWhisper_> ᖇᥱаⅾ ᴡһаt ⅠᖇⅭ in⋁еѕtⅰgatⅰvᥱ jοᥙrᥒɑlⅰѕts ha⋁e ᥙnⅽⲟ⋁еrеⅾ ⲟn tһе freᥱᥒode ⲣеdഠрһⅰⅼіa sϲаᥒdаⅼ httрѕ։⁄⁄ᥱᥒcỿсⅼopᥱⅾіɑⅾrɑmatiϲɑ․rѕ⁄ᖴrеenⲟⅾᥱɡɑtе
<theWhisper_> Wⅰtһ ⲟᥙr IᎡⅭ аԁ serᴠіⅽе ỿou caᥒ reɑсһ ɑ gⅼоbal a∪dіᥱᥒсе ⲟf entreрrᥱneurs anԁ fᥱntɑᥒyⅼ ɑdԁictѕ ᴡіth ᥱxtrɑⲟrԁiᥒаrу еᥒɡagеⅿent rɑteѕ! httpѕ∶᜵∕ᴡiⅼⅼⅰаⅿрⅰtсoсk．cоⅿ／
<Guest53824> Ꮃitһ ഠᥙr ⅠRϹ aԁ ѕеr∨ⅰcе ỿοᥙ сɑn rᥱach а ɡlobаl aᥙԁіᥱnсe оf eᥒtrеprene∪rѕ ɑᥒd fᥱntɑᥒỿl аⅾⅾіcts with ᥱⅹtraorⅾⅰnary engɑɡeⅿeᥒt rаtᥱsǃ һttрs：∕᜵wⅰlliɑmpitсⲟck.ϲom⧸
<Guest53824> Rеɑd wһɑt ⅠᖇⅭ іᥒvᥱstiɡаtⅰvᥱ јоᥙrᥒaⅼists hɑ∨e ᥙᥒсoⅴereԁ ഠn the frᥱeᥒഠⅾᥱ рeⅾഠрhіⅼiа ѕcɑᥒԁal һttpѕ։᜵⁄eᥒcyсⅼഠⲣᥱdⅰаⅾraⅿɑtⅰcɑ․rѕ∕ᖴrееᥒоⅾegаte
<bungle0> Ꭱᥱɑԁ whɑt ІᎡС іᥒⅴеstⅰgаtⅰ⋁e jഠ∪rᥒаⅼⅰѕtѕ hаᴠе ∪nⅽo∨еrᥱd οᥒ the freᥱnⲟde ⲣeԁഠрһіⅼіa ѕϲаᥒⅾaⅼ httⲣs∶∕∕enсусlорᥱⅾⅰаdrаmɑticа.rs⧸Freᥱnοdеɡatе
<bungle0> Ꭺ faѕⅽіᥒɑtiᥒɡ blⲟg whᥱrе frеᥱᥒഠⅾе ѕtaff membᥱr Mаtthеᴡ ⅿѕt Τrо∪t ⅾⲟⅽᥙⅿᥱntѕ һіs ᥱхpᥱrⅰеnсeѕ ᥱyᥱ˗rɑpiᥒɡ yоung ⅽhіⅼԁren һttⲣs⠆／/ΜattSΤroᥙt.cοⅿ／
<bungle0> Ꮤіth оur ΙᏒᏟ аⅾ ѕer∨iⅽe уഠᥙ сɑᥒ reаϲһ а ɡⅼοbɑl ɑuⅾⅰenсе оf еntreрrenᥱ∪rs аᥒԁ feᥒtɑnуl аԁⅾiϲtѕ witһ еxtraorԁіᥒɑry еᥒgаɡеⅿeᥒt rɑtᥱsǃ httpѕ˸⁄∕ᴡⅰⅼⅼⅰamⲣitсഠck․сഠⅿ／
<bungle0> Ι tһο∪ght yⲟᥙ gᥙỿѕ migһt bᥱ іᥒterᥱѕtеԁ ⅰn this blⲟg bỿ freᥱᥒഠԁе staff ⅿembᥱr Ᏼrỿan klοᥱrі Ⲟstergaɑrd һttpѕ˸᜵∕brуanⲟstеrɡɑarԁ․cⲟⅿ⁄
<GridCube> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bazhang, elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, knome, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<krytarik> Yeah, not setting +r just yet until I see more proof it's really needed.
<bsanford> ᖴreеᥒⲟdᥱ іѕ regіstеrᥱⅾ aѕ а "рrіᴠɑtе ϲοⅿрany lіⅿіtᥱԁ by ɡuɑrаntеᥱ ᴡithⲟut ѕhɑre cɑріtɑl" ⲣerfഠrmіnɡ ＂ɑctivitіᥱѕ οf ഠtһеr mеmbеrѕһіp ⲟrgаᥒisɑtⅰഠnѕ nഠt ᥱⅼѕᥱwһеrᥱ сⅼаssifiеԁ＂ᛧ wⅰtһ Ϲhrіstеⅼ аᥒd Αnԁrеᴡ Lᥱe （РIАʹs fഠᥙᥒⅾеr） ɑѕ оffiсᥱrs, ...
<bsanford> аnⅾ Аnԁrew Lᥱᥱ һаᴠіnɡ tһе ⅿɑjоrⅰtу ഠf ⅴഠtinɡ rⅰɡhtѕ
<bsanford> Ꭺftеr thᥱ ɑϲq∪іsitⅰഠn by Ꮲriⅴɑtᥱ Iᥒtᥱrnᥱt Ꭺсⅽеѕѕ， ᖴreeᥒഠԁe iѕ ᥒⲟᴡ bеⅰᥒɡ ∪sеԁ tⲟ ⲣuѕh ⅠᏟO sⅽаmѕ һttрs﹕᜵/ᴡᴡw․сοiᥒԁesk．ϲоⅿ／һɑᥒⅾѕhake－rеᴠeаⅼeⅾ-⋁ⅽѕ−baсk˗ⲣⅼaᥒ－tо˗ɡⅰ∨ᥱ﹣аwɑу﹣100╴ⅿіlⅼiഠᥒ－ⅰn⎼ϲryⲣtⲟ⧸
<bsanford> Αfter tһe ɑсquⅰsitⅰⲟn bỿ Ρrⅰvɑtе Ιᥒtᥱrᥒеt Aссᥱѕsˏ Frееᥒoⅾe is nⲟᴡ beⅰᥒg usᥱd to push ІϹO sⅽaⅿs httⲣѕ：／∕www.ⅽⲟіnⅾᥱsk．cοⅿ∕handѕhаkᥱ⎼rᥱ⋁еɑlᥱⅾ−⋁ϲs⎼baсk−ⲣⅼаᥒ−tⲟ﹣gⅰ⋁e˗away╴100˗ⅿⅰlⅼⅰഠᥒ⎼іᥒ−сryⲣtⲟ᜵
<bsanford> Frеenοde ⅰѕ reɡⅰѕterеԁ ɑs а ＂рri⋁аtᥱ ϲοmpаᥒy lіmⅰtᥱd by ɡᥙɑrаntеe ᴡithⲟ∪t ѕhаrе ϲаⲣⅰtaⅼ＂ ⲣᥱrfоrmⅰᥒɡ ＂ɑⅽtⅰ⋁ⅰtiеs ⲟf οtһᥱr meⅿbersһіⲣ organіsɑtiοns ᥒоt ...
<bsanford> еⅼsᥱwһᥱrᥱ сⅼaѕѕifⅰᥱⅾ"， ᴡⅰth Ⅽһriѕtᥱⅼ and Αnⅾrеw Lᥱᥱ ﹙ΡIΑ's fο∪nⅾer﹚ ɑѕ ⲟffiϲеrsᛧ аᥒԁ Ꭺnⅾrеw Ⅼᥱᥱ һa∨inɡ the ⅿаϳⲟrіtу оf vοtinɡ rіghts
<bsanford> Donʹt suррⲟrt freеnоⅾе ɑnԁ tһеіr ⅠⲤΟ ѕϲam, ѕᴡitϲһ to ɑ nеtwоrk tһɑt haѕᥒʹt bеeᥒ co-ഠptеԁ bу ⅽⲟrрഠrаtᥱ іᥒterests. ⲞFᎢC ഠr еfᥒᥱt mⅰɡht be a ɡоοⅾ ⅽhഠice. Ꮲerһapѕ ᥱ⋁en һttⲣs:／/mаtrіⲭ．оrɡ／
<bsanford> Αftᥱr thе аcquіsⅰtіഠᥒ bỿ Ꮲri⋁ɑtе Ιᥒtᥱrnеt Аϲϲᥱsѕᛧ Freеnоⅾᥱ is ᥒow bеⅰᥒg ᥙѕеԁ tο рuѕh ІⲤO sсаmѕ һttрѕ˸⧸᜵ᴡᴡᴡ．ϲഠinԁеsk․cοm᜵һaᥒⅾshаkе－revеɑlᥱԁ－ⅴⅽs-back-рⅼаᥒ⎼tⲟ⎼givе⎼аᴡaу˗100╴ⅿіⅼlіoᥒ-іn˗crурto/
<bsanford> Eⅴen ϲhriѕtelᛧ thᥱ frᥱeᥒοdᥱ һᥱаd ⲟf ѕtɑff ⅰѕ ɑϲtі∨ᥱⅼy рᥱԁⅾⅼіᥒɡ thⅰs scam https⠆᜵⧸tᴡittᥱr․сoⅿ∕сhrіstᥱl/ѕtаt∪ѕ/1025089889090654ᒿ08
<bsanford> Αftеr thе aсqᥙіsitiഠᥒ bу Priⅴɑtᥱ Ⅰᥒterᥒᥱt Ꭺⅽⅽᥱsѕ, ᖴrееnоⅾе ⅰѕ ᥒoᴡ bᥱⅰnɡ ∪ѕеԁ tഠ p∪sһ ІⲤⲞ scams һttрs։⁄⁄www．ϲഠiᥒⅾeѕk․com⁄һаᥒⅾѕhɑke−revеaⅼеⅾ⎼∨ϲѕ-bɑсk˗рlaᥒ╴tο－gi∨e－awɑỿ╴100－ⅿiⅼⅼіоᥒ−іᥒ﹣ⅽrỿptⲟ／
<bsanford> Εⅴen ϲһrіѕtеl, thᥱ frᥱᥱnοⅾе һeɑԁ οf stаff ⅰѕ ɑⅽtively ⲣedԁlⅰnɡ tһіѕ scaⅿ httⲣs⠆／∕tᴡіttеr․ⅽоm⁄ϲhriѕtᥱl⁄ѕtɑtᥙѕ∕10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<bsanford> Ⲏɑnⅾѕhakе ⅽryⲣtⲟcᥙrrenсу ѕϲаⅿ is ഠрerаtеd bу Αᥒdrew Lеe (ᒿ76⎼88⎼053Ꮾ）, tһᥱ frɑuԁstеr ⅰn chіᥱf at Ꮲrⅰᴠаtе Іᥒternet Αccᥱѕѕ ᴡһіcһ nഠᴡ ഠwnѕ Frеenഠⅾᥱ
<bsanford> Dоnʹt ѕᥙⲣpоrt frееnഠԁᥱ аnⅾ tһеⅰr ΙCΟ sсаⅿ， sᴡitϲһ tο a nᥱtᴡork that һaѕᥒʹt beеᥒ ⅽഠ⎼ⲟpteԁ by ⅽⲟrрഠrɑtᥱ іᥒtᥱrᥱѕtѕ. ОFΤⅭ ⲟr ᥱfnᥱt miɡһt bᥱ ɑ goоԁ ⅽһоⅰсе․ Рerһарѕ ᥱvᥱᥒ һttⲣs:/／matrⅰⅹ․οrg᜵
<bsanford> ᖴrᥱenοⅾᥱ іs reɡistᥱrᥱd aѕ а "prіⅴаtе сഠmⲣаny ⅼiⅿⅰtᥱd bỿ guarаntᥱᥱ wіtһⲟᥙt ѕhɑre caрitɑl" рᥱrfоrmⅰᥒɡ "ɑctі∨іtiᥱѕ ...
<bsanford> оf οtһᥱr ⅿeⅿbᥱrѕһіp ⲟrɡaᥒіѕɑtіοᥒѕ ᥒⲟt elѕeᴡhᥱre ⅽⅼɑsѕifіеd", wіtһ Ⲥһristeⅼ anⅾ Anԁrеᴡ Lᥱᥱ (ⲢIА＇s foᥙnԁer) ɑs оffⅰϲerѕˏ ɑnd Аᥒdrew Ꮮᥱе һа∨ⅰᥒg tһᥱ ⅿɑϳοritỿ οf votiᥒɡ rⅰghts
<bsanford> Ε∨ᥱn сһriѕtel， the frеenοdᥱ hᥱɑԁ of ѕtaff is ɑϲti∨eⅼy pеⅾdⅼіᥒɡ thіs sϲɑm һttps⁚᜵/tᴡitter.cഠⅿ∕chrіstеⅼ∕stɑtᥙs／102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<bsanford> Ꭰഠnʹt suⲣⲣort frᥱеnоdᥱ ɑᥒԁ tһeir ΙϹО sⅽaⅿ， sᴡіtⅽһ tഠ ɑ ᥒetᴡοrk tһat һasᥒʹt bеen cο－орtеd by cоrpⲟrаtᥱ iᥒtᥱrestѕ․ OFᎢC оr еfnеt mіɡһt be а ɡοоԁ chоiсe․ Ꮲerhаps е⋁eᥒ httⲣs˸⁄／ⅿɑtrix․оrɡ／
<red_trumpet> How do I change brightness in xubuntu with d-bus? I tried https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/109568/how-do-i-get-my-laptop-screen-backlight-brightness-controls-to-work#109579 but apparently I don't have any `org.gnome.SettingsDaemon`. Not that surprising though.
<brainwash> red_trumpet: did you even read the first comment to that answer?
<brainwash> the other solutions don't work?
<red_trumpet> Well, as I wrote, it's not really surprising that the gnome method does not work. I hoped that I only had to adjust the command to XFCE.
<red_trumpet> The other solutions either require sudo, or installation of another program. I hoped there was a "cleaner" way.
<brainwash> red_trumpet: try https://github.com/Hummer12007/brightnessctl
<rschade> hi, I have a ThinkPad P50 and i'm noticing that my speakers sound blown out compared to when booted into windows
<rschade> is this a new issue?
<MarissaO> i dont mean to sound funny but is the volume up too high?
<rschade> It's at 100%, but I tested against Windows at 100% too
<rschade> internal speakers
<MarissaO> turn it down to 50%
<rschade> If I turn it down it sounds a little better. but it isn't as loud as it is in Windows
<MarissaO> i dont think there is an eq thats standard but it does sound like your bass is up too high
<rschade> hmm, how do you turn that down?
<MarissaO> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-equalizer try that and turn the bass down and see what happens
<rschade> alright thanks
<rschade> Marissa0: I think it's working, thanks. Maybe xubuntu sets the bass too high by default
<MarissaO> I dont have that problem between win and xubuntu but im glad youre working now! :)
<rschade> i'm having issues with my new install, I'm on an optimus laptop and I'm getting some bad screen tearing
<rschade> I installed compton too to no avail
#xubuntu 2018-08-31
<MarissaO> tearing on games or the reg desktop as well?
<rschade> Marissa0: tearing on games
<rschade> Marissa0: and on desktop, sorry
<MarissaO> i turn vsync off so i can go above 60fps and i get some minor tearing. What gpu do you have?
<rschade> Marissa0: I have a Quadro M1000M
<MarissaO> which driver are you using?
<rschade> Marissa0: Proprietary
<alexandros_c> good evening, my xubuntu 18.04 was able to print to my Brother MFC-L2750DW until recent update. Anyone, knows how to resolve this issue?
<Unit193> alexandros_c: Howdy, guess you're back and things aren't fixed.. :/
<alexandros_c> no
<alexandros_c> actually I never left
<alexandros_c> hi Unit193
<MarissaO> 390 or 396 series?
<rschade> Marissa0: 390.48
<alexandros_c> Unit193, I think cups might be broken
<MarissaO> the most recent in the 390 series is 390.87. Try switching over to the short lived series (396.54) for giggles and see what happens.
<Unit193> I've got a Brother HL-L2340D on Bionic.
<Unit193> alexandros_c: Have you checked the logs?
<MarissaO> is this a network printer, wireless, usb?
<rschade> Marissa0: I have vsync on, should it be off??
<alexandros_c> no I have not but if a it was working and now it is not after an update it sound like the update to me
<alexandros_c> but hold on let me check
<rschade> Marissa0: On in nVidia preferences and in my compositor (Compton)
<MarissaO> vsync should help but you can insert __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 before your game binary in term to turn vsync off. I doubt its going to do anything though
<rschade> Marissa0: Alright, i'll try the new driver
<alexandros_c> Unit193, I don't see anything in the log, what am I looking for exactly
<Unit193> Wasn't thinking of something exactly, but anything that looked off.
<alexandros_c> Unit193, is there a command to see just cups log in systemd?
<Unit193> alexandros_c: Heh, I was thinking of /var/log/cups/, but yeah you can use -u unitname.
<alexandros_c> Unit193, their is nothing out of the ordinary except for an error '/hpfax(1821): (1821): error: failed to to create /var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip'
<Unit193> Permissions on that tmp dir are root:Lp, yeah?
<alexandros_c> Unit193, you are correct
<alexandros_c> Unit193, I sent a test page but it just sits in the queue with a status of processing and the is no errors in the log
<Unit193> Display screen on the printer say anything?
<alexandros_c> no
<alexandros_c> ubot9, also the error mentioned above just started happening and occurs right after starting the cups scheduler
<Unit193> drwxrwx--T 2 root lp  4.0K Aug 30 16:38 tmp   niice.
<alexandros_c> yes mines is close to that
<alexandros_c> Unit193, it stomp you too?
<Unit193> Well, can't think of anything off the top of my head.
<alexandros_c> well thanks for your help
<leosemilie> how figure out which gmt is used
<leosemilie> +0 seems to change region
<MarissaO> Which gmt? You mean Greenwich Mean Time?
<Babloyi> in that case, right-click the clock you (presumably) have on the top right on your panel, click Properties, and click Time and Date settings
<leosemilie> MarissaO: yes
<leosemilie> MarissaO: how can I tell if I wake up in a dream?
<leosemilie> the time looks accurate, I was looking to change it
<leosemilie> at some time it was not accurate
<leosemilie> MarissaO: what is the best place to buy custom t-shirt prints?
<MarissaO> No idea Leo, but keep on looking :)
<leosemilie> MarissaO: how does this sound "we are going to show the various cameras we have an unauthorized unity by wearing t-shirts like uniforms"?
<MarissaO> Did you take your haldol today Leo?
<leosemilie>  not mine, I don't take
<leosemilie> is that some sort of psychatric threat for organizing men to move in public wearing non-government uniforms?
<MarissaO> start with 50mg for two weeks then go up to 100
<leosemilie> I did ask what you think of the scenario of wearing custom print tshirts.
<leosemilie> Now you are offering dope commands?
<leosemilie> Seems such an unlinked threat.
<Unit193> leosemilie: Hello, this is the Xubuntu support channel, do you have a support question related to Xubuntu?
<leosemilie> Unit193: do you have a grinder for MarissaO to grind pills into kids cereal milk?
<leosemilie> MarissaO: grind it into a powder, start with a spoonful
<Unit193> leosemilie: That's not an Xubuntu support question.  Do you have a support question?
<leosemilie> forget the name MarissaO use colors, blue, yellow, etc. if you choose tell yourself it is all scientific and wave a pamphlet with fine print likely including warnings about lethality
<leosemilie> hence any mention of it is nearly an advance to death threat
<leosemilie> but a command
<leosemilie> take 50mg death powder
<misko_2083> Hello
<misko_2083> Desktop icons still rearange on login in xubuntu 18.04 :)
<flocculant> for you - for me they are in the same order every time ...
<misko_2083> flocculant Do you have a workaround?
<flocculant> I don't have any problems with it - it just does it
<misko_2083> Interesting
<flocculant> it is a new install - not upgraded
<misko_2083> I upgraded right after install
<flocculant> misko_2083: you could try clearing .config/xfce4/desktop, or cutting them to somewhere else - then set desktop 'things'up where you want them and see what happens
<flocculant> I meant upgfrade from 16.04 or 17.10
<misko_2083> OK, most of them are not moving after I made a script to autostart. The script cleans all but the last rc file in $HOME/.config/xfce4/desktop/ every time the rc file is created.
<misko_2083> Home, File system and Trash still move
<misko_2083> but I think they are managed by xfconf
<flocculant> wouldn't know if they move - never ever have things like that on Desktop here
<diogenes_> misko_2083, try to change the size of the icons
<misko_2083> Hmm, they seem to stay unless the panel is resized and then logged out. The icon position doesn't get saved if the _NET_WORKAREA root window property changes. Then rc file isn't created and that resets the icons on logout/login
<misko_2083> diogenes I must always move at least one icon to trigger the rc file creation for the icons to stay
<flocculant> so that's a bug - report it with what information you've found I would say. Perhaps to xfdesktop - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Xfdesktop&component=General&resolution=---
#xubuntu 2018-09-01
<Babloyi> ugh...windows has such bothersome problems dualbooting. I have all my data, including music on a different partition from either OS, and in windows I selected it as the Music folder, and now its blocked me from accessing the folder in xubuntu
<Babloyi> no idea if that's the reason
<diogenes_> Babloyi, boot into windows then from windows reboot the pc, it will go straight to xubuntu and all should be fine
<diogenes_> also you could disable fastboot in windows
<Babloyi> no, the booting is not so much of a problem, it loads into xubuntu by default
<Babloyi> just that I can't access my music on what should be a neutral drive :/
<mouses> Having a issue that is a little beyond me here.  Older Acer Aspire V5, running xubuntu 18.04 -> all was fine for 2 weeks post install.  Had system setup to autolog in the primary user.  Suddenly, as of today - it boots fine, puts me in a GUI login screen.  I enter the user name and password (which I am 100% sure is correct).  Screen goes back for 3 seconds, and then pops back on with the same login screen.
<mouses> Problem solved, nevermind!
<Spass> mouses, what was the issue?
<mouses> Spass: Like a bad user, I was making some changes to xinput to disable a faulty touchscreen, was doing so from a non GUI boot.  After making changes, I didn't reboot or startx, I did a sudo startx
<mouses> Spass: so ~/Xauthority got chowned to root:root
 * mouses hangs head in shame
<Spass> ok thanks, always good to know how to fix things
<mouses> Spass: One more issue that is a small thing -> can't seem to set behavior of 'stop blanking the screen/turning off displays/doing *anything*' when I close the lid
<mouses> Spass: happen to know how to totally disable doing anything at all whatsoever based on laptop lid status?
<Spass> mouses, I'm not on my laptop at the moment, so hard to tell, but I assume that options in "xfce4-power-manager-settings" don't work for you?
<mouses> Spass: Nah, there's only 3 options under 'when laptop lid is closed' (switch off display, suspend, lock screen)
<mouses> Spass: problem is, when I have this system hooked up to a TV to play movies or whatever, I have to keep the lid open...
<mouses> as all 3 settings will turn off all displays
<Spass> hmm, let me check on my laptop, 1 sec
<mouses> Spass: I seem to want to remember earlier versions had a 'do nothing' in that list
<knome> mouses, there definitely should be "Do nothing" in the list on power manager settings
<Spass> mouses, can confirm, I don't have "Do nothing" on my laptop too
<knome> i also have the label for display brightness keys but no dropdown (i don't have display brightness keys, so that's fair...)
<knome> but the label shouldn't be there either ;)
<mouses> so weird
<mouses> why does my power manager not have a 'do nothing' setting?
<mouses> I can take a picture of it if you want to see
<knome> a bug?
<mouses> knome: it's a super fresh install of xubuntu 18.04 on a acer aspire V5
<Spass> in my case fresh 18.04 install, Dell Latitude E6410
<mouses> Wonder if there's a way I can manually do it via some creative editing of things, i'll dig around
<mouses> google to the rescue!
<mouses> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/28/change-lid-close-action-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<mouses> it might apply, we'll see ;)
<mouses> hmm no luck :(
<mouses> Anyone happen to have any idea how I can force 'do nothing' behavior re: laptop lid open/closed?
<Spass> mouses, another thing worth trying - in /etc/UPower/UPower.conf change "IgnoreLid=false" to "IgnoreLid=true"
<mouses> Spass: on it!  let's see..
<mouses> Spass: that same file also exists in /etc/UPower.conf - do I need to change both?
<mouses> Spass: oh wait, nevermind mind - i'm brain dead today.  It does not, I just need more coffee before using the ls command :P
<Spass> ok cool, I was just writing that I don't have that file
<mouses> Spass: nope, it's still turning off all displays on lid close
<mouses> (did a reboot after the change before testing)
<mouses> maybe it's a hardware thing
<Spass> will see on my laptop
<Spass> hdd, so give me 10 minutes... :/
<mouses> hehehe the laptop I am making these changes to is also HDD, I am so spoiled by systems with SSD and eMMC now - anything more than 5-10 seconds to boot just feels like I am a caveperson banging rocks together
<mouses> thinking this might be a hardware thing, going to approach it from the 'stop disabling HDMI when lid closed' angle and see if that works
<mouses> Spass: While the laptop display does turn off when lid is closed still, the changes we made = HDMI stays on!
<mouses> Spass: So I'm 100% happy now, don't worry about helping me anymore :)
<mouses> Spass: thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction!
<Spass> no problem, well, that UPower change doesn't do anything on my laptop too, it still suspends
<Spass> probably a bug
<mouses> hey, now I can close the lid while using VLC on a secondary display, so... i'm a happy mouses!
<mouses> \o/
<Spass> ok, now I don't see lid options in GUI power manager settings at all, hat's one change :)
<Spass> *that's
<Spass> I wonder if it's a bug with UPower, systemd or xfce4-power-manager
#xubuntu 2018-09-02
<alexandros_c> good day, can ahyone help me to get my Brother MFC-L2750DW printer working under xubuntu 18.04. It was working until about 2 updates ago make be earlier.
<diogenes_> alexandros_c, was it working out of the box or you had to install the driver
<alexandros_c> diogenes_, I had top install a driver but it worked once the driver was installed.
<diogenes_> alexandros_c, then try to remove it, reboot and re-install
<alexandros_c> diogenes_, already tried that, no change
#xubuntu 2019-08-26
<obeardly> brainwash No worries. I was away today anyway.
#xubuntu 2019-08-27
<xubuntu56w> Hello All, first time IRC & Xubuntu user here, anyone know if it's possible to get wireless working on a HP 245 G6? Xubuntu is so far the only distro that runs ok that I've found, and everything except wireless.
<gnrp> xubuntu56w: First rule of irc, stay a while. ;)
<gnrp> second, what wifi card do you have?
<xubuntu56w> No idea, nothing shows up in iwconfig
<diogenes_> xubuntu56w, lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<xubuntu56w> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:d723]	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:8319]
<diogenes_> is that all?
<xubuntu56w> with that above command yes that is all
<diogenes_> now run: inxi -N
<xubuntu56w> Network:   Card-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver: r8169           Card-2: Realtek Device d723
<xubuntu56w> I've tried the github rtlwifi_new install, it seemed to make & make install ok but still failed, I got it working on this machine with MX Linux but MX & this hardware don't play nice
<diogenes_> xubuntu56w, try this: https://subinsb.com/install-realtek-d723-wifi-driver-linux/
<xubuntu56w> Method 2 of that link is what I tried and it failed, thanks for that link btw
<xubuntu56w> will try it again now
<xubuntu56w> what does the semicolan at the end of each command do?  I did the commands from the readme file that came with the download, no semicolans in those
<diogenes_> xubuntu56w, if you run then one at a time, you don't need semicolons, even if you run them alltogether it's better not to use semicolons because semicolon means it will execute the command then move to another one but without checking if the command was successful.
<xubuntu56w> ahh ok, thanks for that info
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu56w> Success, the Wifi option is now available when clicking on the network icon 8)
<diogenes_> cool.
<xubuntu56w> Wonder what I messed up when I tried earlier, could have been anything I guess
<xubuntu56w> Command line illiterate I would describe myself
<diogenes_> we all were at the beginning.
<xubuntu56w> Thank you for the help, it's greatly appreciated, my 75 year old Mum thanks you too, this machine is for her.
<diogenes_> you're welcome, enjoy linux :)
<xubuntu56w> Indeed we do, I've never used Xubuntu until yesterday & am finding I quite like it, got it on my Dell E4300 plus this one for Mum.
<diogenes_> yeah even thought people generally consider all ubuntu flavors (xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu etc.) to be the same, only a different desktop environment, but i can tell you for sure it's not the case with xubuntu, i had this new laptop and i wanted to install linux on, i've started with ubuntu, didn't work, lubuntu, kubuntu afaik i tried linux lite too, nothing worked, ubuntu didn't even boot so, xubuntu was the only one too boot, install and work
<diogenes_> properly.
<diogenes_> so there's obviously more than just ubuntu+xfce.
<xubuntu56w> Yes I agree it's certainly not just Ubuntu + Xfce, on this machine I tried MX, Linux Lite, Debian Stretch & Salix before I tried Xubuntu yesterday, MX sort of worked, LL wouldn't boot at all, Stretch wouldn't boot at all, Salix sort of worked with some weird screen artifact issue I couldn't be bothered trying to fix, Xubuntu live booted and ran per
<xubuntu56w> fectly, never tried any others once I discovered that. I like XFCE also & nowdays use nothing but.
<xubuntu56w> Well that's it for me this evening, I have a 10 hour shift starting in only a few hours so need some shut-eye. Thanks again for the help and wherever in the world you are have a good one (y)
<diogenes_> yw take care.
<Lost-l00p> Hey everyone I really need help. I'm in a remote location right now and I've been using internet on my Ubuntu laptop using my phone as a WiFi hotspot. But yesterday some weird shit started happening. Many websites like reddit, hacker news, ubuntu.com and counting started stopping at "TLS handshake with [website]...", nothing happens and it just han
<Lost-l00p> gs. To make matters worse I can't use a USB cable to tether b/c it doesn't give me connection (that's how it's been ever since I brought back this laptop).
<Lost-l00p> What steps should I take exactly to fix this?
<Lost-l00p> Btw I use Firefox. Latest xubuntu. And everything's updated afaik.
<Lost-l00p> Only Google Facebook Instagram YouTube and every other big name social media works. Wikipedia and other such ubiquitous websites do too. Could it be from my ISP's end? I can use everything just fine on my phone but not on my hotspot connected laptop. Weird and annoying af too
<tomreyn> hmm, hard to tell. those sites you listed as non-working are hosted at different hosts, some of which are the same as sites you listed as working.
<xubuntu23w> hi, any difference between installing xubuntu with via the ubuntu mini iso and then installing the xubuntu desktop vs regular image download via xubuntu website? are packages different?
<xubuntu23w> *with the
<xubuntu23w> just installed xubuntu desktop via mini iso and the status notifier plugin is not displaying active wifi networks, says "device not ready." however I do have wifi access
#xubuntu 2019-08-28
<friendlyGoat> i need help with my dumb wifi. it was working and able to connect before but while trying to fix my unknowable error that was spamming my console, i am now in a situation where i type in the password for my wifi and it just never connects.
<mnemoc> hi, what's the panel plugin to see the applications running? I lost it when upgrading to xfce 4.14 (ppa)
<Spass[m]> hello mnemoc it's called Window Buttons
<mnemoc> Spass[m]: thanks!
<friendlyGoat> looked further into what my problem was yesterday. after experimenting a bit i realized i can connect to my wifi if i turn off its password but when i have my password turned on i cant connect on ubuntu at all.
<friendlyGoat> whenever i have the password turned on on my router my network manager plugin just stays at "requesting a network address for (wifi name)" but i can connect just fine if i remove my router's password.
<friendlyGoat> perhaps its a problem with WPA Supplicant? i have no idea but jeeez
<genii> Does the router broadcast it's SSID?
<friendlyGoat> yes it does.
<genii> .. I remember there used to be some weirdness with WPA when the access point is hidden
<friendlyGoat> i can see my network is available but when i try to connect to it and put in the right password and everything it just laods forever saying its requesting a network address
<friendlyGoat> this started a few days ago and bugs me immensely
<friendlyGoat> i can connect if i turn off the router's password completely but thats not sustainable
<genii> Yes, it would be annoying
<genii> Does the router have some feature like captured portal?
<friendlyGoat> no
<genii> friendlyGoat: You could try command-line method like: wpa_passphrase your-ESSID your-passphrase | sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf   then sudo wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i adapter-name-here
<genii> ( and then sudo dhclient adapter-name-here to get an actual IP from the router)
<genii> If the wpa_supplicant command fails, it may at least give some useful error
<friendlyGoat> gonna try it now thanks
<friendlyGoat> what do you mean adapter name here
#xubuntu 2019-08-29
<FurretUber> I'm having trouble using ArduBlock on Xubuntu 18.04: the theme made some text boxes have white text on white background. As a comparison there is Linux Mint 19.2 Mate in the same screenshot, showing the background with the proper color and white text: https://i.imgur.com/eHP9BPc.png
<brainwash> FurretUber: only happens with the Greybird theme?
<brainwash> that is what Xubuntu uses by default
<FurretUber> Happens with all light themes installed on stock Xubuntu 18.04, including Greybird
<FurretUber> A not-so-good workaround is using a dark theme, as Adwaita-Dark
<brainwash> not quite sure what the issue could be
<brainwash> mint 19.2 is based on ubuntu 18.04, right?
<FurretUber> Yes, it is
<brainwash> so, the GTK version should be the same
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> FurretUber: did you check the ArduBlock bug tracker yet?
<brainwash> or whatever support channel they have
<brainwash> it could be a known issue
<FurretUber> I searched and found a single result. It was something related to hard coded colors, so probably from before the current version, as the current version does change text color if I set a dark theme
<brainwash> I would check with a default ubuntu installation or live session
<FurretUber> I'm downloading Ubuntu Mate 18.04.3 and Linux Mint 19.2 Xfce and will test if it happens on them
<brainwash> good idea
<sambo> feeling stupid...how do I launch the xubuntu desktop from the command line?
<brainwash> sambo: the Xfce session can be started with "startxfce4"
<FurretUber> brainwash: I finished testing Linux Mint 19.2 Xfce. The bug is not present on it
<FurretUber> And it is present on Ubuntu Mate 18.04.3... strange
<FurretUber> brainwash: It's the Mint-Y theme that has something that makes it work right. Copying the Mint-Y theme to Ubuntu Mate live media and setting it made ArduBlock text boxes appear correctly
<FurretUber> Using The Mint-Y theme on Xubuntu 18.04 fixes the bug too
<brainwash> FurretUber: now it would it interesting to know if the problem is still present 19.04 or 19.10 (dev release)
<brainwash> FurretUber: which have more up-to-date GTK themes
<csanyipal> Hello,
<csanyipal> I am using Latest LTS release: 18.04, Bionic Beaver .
<csanyipal> I just instaled Fugio but can't start it.
<csanyipal> The message I get is:
<csanyipal> ALSA lib conf.c:3750:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<csanyipal> How can I solve this problem?
<rud0lf> what first column of: "ls -a /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf" says?
<xubuntu86w> Hi. Does xubuntu include a simple word processor.
<Andrio> IIRC it includes LibreOffice.
<fiet> You do remember correctly: https://www.ncf.ca/ncf/support/wiki/Xubuntu
<fiet> I would not call it simple though
<Andrio> It also includes Mousepad.
<Andrio> Which is much better than the old Windows Notepad.
<xubuntu86w> Thanks. Libre office more than meets my needs.
<csanyipal> rud0lf: It says: /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<rud0lf> ls -l
<csanyipal> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9663 dec   19  2018 /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<rud0lf> i mean file mode, should be something like 664 or -rw-r--r--
<rud0lf> hmmm so that's fine... i'm out of ideas :)
<Andrio> that is not 664
<rud0lf> 644
<rud0lf> my mistake, typo
<csanyipal> Thanks, anyway for the try.
<FurretUber> brainwash: the white text on white background is also present on Xubuntu 19.04 when using Greybird
<diogenes_> FurretUber, on what application?
<FurretUber> ArduBlock
<diogenes_> have you tried adwaita, adwaita-dark, ark, ark-dark.
<FurretUber> Dark themes are a workaround: text appears black and the background white. However, the intended way is to have white text and the background color being the color of the blocks. Here is a image comparing the correct (Linux Mint 19.2 Mate) and the incorrect (Xubuntu 18.04.3): https://i.imgur.com/eHP9BPc.png
<diogenes_> maybe it would be possible to do some adjustments in .gtkrc-2-0 or something like that.
<xubuntu55w> hello
<csanyipal> Bye!
<jbpick> So, anyone about?
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jbpick> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8730M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<jbpick> How do I get this to be my primary card?
<jbpick> with the new kernel upgrade we have firmware for it
<jbpick> this
<jbpick> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<jbpick> Is impossible to disable
<jbpick> Thanks to Dell
<jbpick> I'm thinking install the Linux equivalent of the Windows drivers?
<jbpick> still don't know that will force it
<jbpick> Maybe not. They haven't got anything for that card and this distro. Then again, it DID just happen.
<jbpick> Hopefully the kernel update will make the process easier. It's always such a hack otherwise...
<jbpick> Possibly related: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107381
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 107381 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "radeon VCE init error (-110) -- AMD/Intel Mars Hybrid Graphics" [Normal,New]
<jbpick> Right, blacklist VCE and you get a 2D 3D card
<jbpick> Aug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.206140] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 3 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.206147] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 3 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.381875] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.381880] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.Aug
<jbpick> 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.381910] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.381939] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.381970] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.381992] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded
<jbpick> in 0 usecsAug 29 13:32:20 desktop kernel: [ 4006.382018] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecsAug 29 13:32:21 desktop kernel: [ 4007.044331] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded
<jbpick> X specific error?
<jbpick> gpu-manager.log
<jbpick> last cards number = 2Has amd? yesHas intel? yesHas nvidia? noHow many cards? 2Has the system changed? NoIntel IGP detectedDesktop system detectedor laptop with open driversNothing to do
<jbpick> [ 3971.351355] radeon 0000:01:00.0: failed VCE resume (-110).[ 4006.057249] radeon 0000:01:00.0: failed VCE resume (-110).
<jbpick> dmesg | egrep -i 'vce|error'
<jbpick> What do I do, add to that bug? Which logs? Another driver?
<jbpick> Dell Inspiron 3721, had the option for Ubuntu OEM installed
<jbpick> I apologize if I am being verbose/talkative. Questions: What do I do, add to that bug? Which logs? Another driver? Another *nix?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jbpick> Thanks Tom
<tomreyn> with every issue there is, start by telling us your exact ubuntu and kernel version
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<jbpick> https://termbin.com/41qb
<tomreyn> and the issue you're trying to sdolve is that you want to use only intel graphics, not amd?
<jbpick> The inverse.
<tomreyn> so what have you done to disable the intel graphics so far?
<jbpick> I looked for an option in the BIOS. There isn't one to disable the integrated GPU.
<jbpick> I've read Debian and Ubuntu SwitchableGraphics documentation but the last time I tried that...
<jbpick> it was worse than leaving it alone.
<jbpick> Is there some OpenGL app I can point at the amd to see what happens?
<tomreyn> you could try blacklisting the i915 module
<jbpick> k
<tomreyn> also the suggestions here to power off and disable driver management of a given pci bus: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215054
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ...should list graphics chips and their location
<jbpick> Yep https://termbin.com/kunn
<tomreyn> so 00:02.0 is what you'd want to unbind i915 from in case it still gets loaded after blacklisting
<jbpick> Understood.
<tomreyn> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/78is1r/complete_disable_of_discrete_gpu/ discusses another approach, using ACPI
<jbpick> I'll give that a read. Great info so far.
<jbpick> Do we know what the error is saying? Maybe it's just sitting there, as a harmless error
<tomreyn> the latter discusses "discrete graphics", though, i.e. an add-in card. it may not work with the intel.
<tomreyn> which error? occurring when, in which context, after setting what?
<jbpick> radeon 0000:01:00.0: failed VCE resume (-110).
<jbpick> Failed to drop into X? Failed to init?
<jbpick> Failed to wake from suspend?
<tomreyn> "resume" in this message could suggest it is suspend related.
<jbpick> Awesome. OK.
<tomreyn> but you'd really need to post a full   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   to provide context.
<jbpick> https://termbin.com/n4o5
<tomreyn> yet more to play with https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038271/intel-amd-hybrid-graphics-ubuntu-18-04
<tomreyn> but this is when both chipsets are active
<tomreyn> you have bios a16 from 05/24/2018 - did you look for a newer one?
<jbpick> I did try it, but it didn't present an option to disable the intel gpu and it had various mitigations built into it that made it slower
<jbpick> So I downgraded
<tomreyn> you tried and downgraded what?
<jbpick> I reverted the UEFI BIOS from one version more recent dated 1/2019 to the A16 it's running
<tomreyn> interesting, since the dell support website only offers A16
<jbpick> hmmm
<jbpick> Perhaps the process attempted
<jbpick> and failed
<jbpick> But I also didn't get a brick
<tomreyn> or you really had a newer version and they pulled it. hard to tell.
<jbpick> Unsure, but good question.
<jbpick> Anything else that you see in that most recent hyperlink?
<tomreyn> still reading, it's long, will take another 5-10 minutes
<jbpick> No hurry, I'll check around then
<tomreyn> there are acpi systemio range/opregion address / resource conflicts involving the first PCI graphics chipset (which is probably the intel one). and the firmware claimed it would but effectively did not hand over ASPM control.
<tomreyn> vga_switcheroo thinks it has a handle on switching: "detected switching method \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.ATPX handle"
<tomreyn> [drm] Found VCE firmware/feedback version 50.0.1 / 17!
<tomreyn> maybe a newer firmware (if available) would not trigger this "radeon 0000:01:00.0: failed VCE resume (-110)." issue
<xubuntu28w> hello im having problem with 100% cpu
<xubuntu28w> there are two processes called Analytics.exe
<diogenes_> exe?
<xubuntu28w> yep
<diogenes_> is this a prank?
<xubuntu28w> what
<tomreyn> jbpick: and you have a couple acpi and firmware errors there. you could try whether you can work around those by making the system claim it was windows when talking to the mainboard firmware via ACPI.
<diogenes_> exe is windows.
<xubuntu28w> https://imgur.com/a/SLhWQW0
<Pluscrafter> how?
<xubuntu28w> idk
<tomreyn> jbpick: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<xubuntu28w> anyone can help?
<tomreyn> xubuntu28w: just kill those processes
<Pluscrafter> whats the problem
<tomreyn> 19938 + 19892
<xubuntu28w> two unknown processes, btw they wont appear in the taskmanager gui
<Pluscrafter> kill -9 19938 & kill -9 19892
<Pluscrafter> kill -9 19938 && kill -9 19892
<xubuntu28w> how do i kill them? im a noob...started using linux 3 days ago
<xubuntu28w> ok thnx
<tomreyn> oh actually those are zombies
<tomreyn> interesting, zombies consuming cpu
<jbpick> Still listening Tom, so I could tell it for instance that we're in Windows 7 Pro x64
<tomreyn> jbpick: yes, but start with the latest windows version your firmware knows about, then try the earlier one if that didn't help, etc.
<Pluscrafter> where these processes come from?
<tomreyn> xubuntu97w + xubuntu28w is a specialist in coming up with very specific issues every day, doesn't like to discuss the details.
<jbpick> So possibly 10-8.1-8-7
<tomreyn> jbpick: maybe, if those are reported, yes
<tomreyn> internal version numbers differ from those marketing names, though
<tomreyn> you'll notice when you list them
<xubuntu97w> ok killed them but what are those processes? any idea?
<jbpick> OK, cuz "Windows 2015" looked a little odd
<jbpick> Maybe that's server 2016?
<Pluscrafter>  jbpick whats the disscussion about
<jbpick> I want to force a discrete gpu to run in a laptop and axe the integrated. No option in BIOS to do so.
<jbpick> There's been like a 5 year kernel bug about it
<jbpick> And yes I'll file a bug report
<jbpick> Then Tom's here with the possible solution(s.)
<Pluscrafter> ok I'm not so familiar with these topics
<jbpick> Tom's most excellent indeed. I'm just being !patient.
<jbpick> Could be it just logs that error for all of time with no ill effect (but I doubt it.)
<jbpick> So Tom... that's a laundry list. I'm compiling bookmarks and a PDF for the work.
<tomreyn> please reference bug 1512848 when you file a new one.
<ubottu> bug 1512848 in linux (Ubuntu) "Radeon VCE Init Error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512848
<tomreyn> it'd be good if you could tell what seems to be the impact of the bug, though, since a bug without impact will have very low priority.
<tomreyn> (it can still be good to file it)
<jbpick> Swimming a bit, but I think I can do it.
<jbpick> The impact is, I know how much faster that GPU is in Windows 7
<jbpick> hehe
<jbpick> looks like I could compile a kernel.... without VCE 1.0 support?
<tomreyn> jbpick: easier, you can use !kernelparm radeon.vce=0
<tomreyn> $ modinfo -p radeon | grep -iF vce
<tomreyn> vce:vce enable/disable vce support (1 = enable, 0 = disable) (int)
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<jbpick> I've got how to do that pretty easily.
<jbpick> Nice assist tho
<jbpick> Honestly, I'll have to back up all the pastebin thingies
<jbpick> They die in like 24h right?
<jbpick> Or just skip most of that as it was part of diagnosis?
<tomreyn> the system journal you can always regenerate from a fresh boot.
<tomreyn> the same goes for lspci
<tomreyn> termbin.com posts usually last a while, i'm not sure how long
<tomreyn> "Life span of single paste is one month. Older pastes are deleted."
<tomreyn> paste.ubuntu.com expiry is as indicated while posting
<tomreyn> there does not seem to be a newer VCE than "50.0.1 / 17"
<jbpick> I see. I don't mean to keep you longer than you would appreciate.
<tomreyn> i'm done on the kernel log (sorry, forgot to point this out), don't have more suggestions right now.
<tomreyn> if you'll file a bug report, post it here later mentioning my nickname, please
<jbpick> in which places?
<tomreyn> use "ubuntu-bug radeon" to get started
<jbpick> gotcha
<jbpick> Well, honestly, either the driver for that discrete card doesn't give me better graphical performance... if I have to live without it, it's sort of a ding (that I don't know where to put lol)
<jbpick> Or, it does work and we'll try to get some loose documentation together. OK?
<tomreyn> from what i understood, the bug you'd like to report is "Low graphics performance on Radeon HD 8730M in AMD/Intel Mars Hybrid Graphics"
<jbpick> You're correct. Just making sure we cover everything
<jbpick> Sorry.
<jbpick> Thank you for the assist. Now to see what I can do
<tomreyn> it's entirely possible this performance issue can't be solved without updated firmware and / or drivers. you have a long list of things to try before you should give up on it, though. ;)
<jbpick> And I'm rather dashedly persistent. :D  ttfn, I will do as you have requested
<jbpick> in regard to your handle on the report
<tomreyn> if even when the intel gpu is blacklisted, the radeon one will not perform better, your goal should probably be to use the intel gpu exclusively instead.
<jbpick> True. At the moment, it's been so many *ubuntus ago
<tomreyn> oh i'm just suggesting that you post the url of the bug report and my name here, on irc, when done, so i can have a look. no need (but you're wlecome to where it makes sense) mention me oyour bug report.
<tomreyn> i'll go cooking now, ttyl ;)
<jbpick> ttyl and ty
<tomreyn> yw
<xubuntu6w> Hello, can't seem to find it easily. If i want to use Xubuntu LiveCD CLI. What's the username/password?
#xubuntu 2019-08-30
<xubuntu72w> if I download the latest daily image and update via "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" will I receive regular OS updates that are in line with the next stable release?
<xubuntu72w> basically I want to use xfce 4.14 but only way to do that would be to use the latest iso
<xubuntu72w> how unstable is the daily image anyway? do people use it as their main OS?
<Unit193> You should pretty much end up with something similar to what gets released if you keep updating, yeah.  As far as I know it's stable enough, we're past feature freeze.  With regards to getting 4.14 in older releases, there *is* the xubuntu-dev/staging ppa.
<xubuntu72w> thanks
<xubuntu72w> I'll stick with the live image in that case
<friendlyGoat> hello i have a static up so do i even need DHCPCD? i have a thing in my logs just just says eno1: DHCP lease expired but i can still use the intenet?
<friendlyGoat> how would i go about fixing my lease issue
<well_laid_lawn> friendlyGoat:  if you set a static ip address you won't need a daemon running to try and get you an ip address
<well_laid_lawn> that error will go if you don't run dhcpcd and you'll still be on the net
<well_laid_lawn> with the static ip
<friendlyGoat> @well_laid_lawn ahhh okay good to know, just making sure
<saor> 19.04 Laptop: system never resumes after lock/suspend have to use ctrl+alt+f7 to resume. Anyone familiar with this?
<brainwash> saor: doesn't that mean that it did resume?
<brainwash> saor: anyway, it's bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<saor> brainwash: You are correct my phrasing of the issue was weird. That link helped a lot thank you!
<brainwash> nice
#xubuntu 2019-08-31
<thaurwylth> Hey, what is the Xubuntu Quality Assurance Tracker?
<Unit193> You mean, iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<thaurwylth> Probably! So, what happens there?
<thaurwylth> (I already checked the front page.)
<Unit193> People test isos, report results.
<Unit193> If people don't test the ISOs, there's no way to know for sure they'll work on the majority of computers.
<thaurwylth> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds     <~~~~~ Does each thread correspond to a single test case?
<Mathom> Hello! :)  I installed Xubuntu on my new laptop, but when I type the free command, I only see 6Gb of ram instead of the 8Gb I have. Could anyone help me with this please?
<tomreyn> Mathom: see the "available" (not "free") column reported by   free -h
<tomreyn> also https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Mathom>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   availableMem:           5,8G        1,1G        119M         58M        4,6G        4,4G
<tomreyn> !paste | Mathom
<ubottu> Mathom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mathom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XB8yjnckdg/
<tomreyn> i see what you mean, though. maybe one of your memory modules was not usable? sudo dmidecode --type memory 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mathom> https://termbin.com/hy8w
<tomreyn> so you have a single DIMM with 8 GB memory (8192 MB)
<tomreyn> please show   journalctl -kb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mathom> https://termbin.com/f0mo
<tomreyn> you have plenty of acpi errors there. they may (though less likely) contribute to it, and are something you should generally try to solve. look for a newer bios upgrade
<tomreyn> this is an ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. TUF Gaming FX505DU_FX505DU/FX505DU, BIOS FX505DU.304 05/02/2019
<tomreyn> i'm continuing to look for something memory specific in the meantime
<Mathom> Ok, thank you! I'll look for a bios update in the meantime then
<tomreyn> linux really thinks that only slightly above 6 GB are available:   kernel: Memory: 5895856K/6221884K available (14339K kernel code, 2335K rwdata, 4316K rodata, 2584K init, 5196K bss, 326028K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)
<Mathom> Looks like my bios version is 304. There is a version 306 release for my laptop, I'll try updating it
<tomreyn> ok, i'm still reading.
<tomreyn> so that's an AMD mobile platform (CPU) with AMD RAVEN APU and a separate nvidia GPU with Optimus switching
<tomreyn> 2 GB of your RAM are dedicated to the APU
<Mathom> So this is a correct behaviour then?
<tomreyn> yes. but those acpi errors you should still tackle. if they persist after bios upgrade, try https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Mathom> how do I check after bios update, if I still have ACPI errors?
<tomreyn> journalctl -kb | grep ACPI
<tomreyn> so far you have "ACPI BIOS Error (bug):", "ACPI Error:", "ACPI Warning:"
<Mathom> I updated the bios and followed the tutorial. After running the script, and restarting, I started seeing grub options (I haven't had that before), but when I select boot to ubuntu, I see a black screen. I tried to add nomodeset to that boot option from GRUB with editing.
<Mathom> https://imgur.com/a/3Ebj7fb
<Mathom> (this is without before trying nomodeset)
<tomreyn> Mathom: so were there still acpi errors after you upgraded the bios?
<Mathom> yes, whenever I restarted my computer, I saw new ACPI errors in journalctl. (If I haven't restarted, just checked in 2-3 mins after boot, no new messages arrived though)
<tomreyn> does the system boot fine (not to black screen) if you remove the acpi_osi options?
<Mathom> yes
<tomreyn> hmm. about the black screen, you could remove "quiet" and replace "splash" by "nosplash" and add !bootlog
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> that should tell you what's going wrong at least.
<tomreyn> you could also try adding amdgpu.dc=0 to counter the black screen.
<Mathom> tomreyn I tried these (remove "quite", change to "nosplash", add "!bootlog" and "amdgpu.dc=0", while keeping the acpi_osi options), but I still get a black screen
<Mathom> ubottu I tried to add "!kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info" I still get a black screen
<ubottu> Mathom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mathom> (funny thing, I have 8GB of total ram after bios update O.o)
<thaurwylth> Does Xfce have a separate channel or is it the same as this one?
<Andrio> There is a #xfce channel.
<thaurwylth> OK!
<Rcck2> hi
<Rcck2> getting some problems installing samba from the software center, anyone know how to solve them? retunr errors on install
<Rcck2> like 404 error, bad link
<tomreyn> please post full terminal command and output to paste.ubuntu.com, then share the url
<Rcck2> well i talk about the one click software center
<Rcck2> how can i cancel an installation from the software centeer? i click on one and its taking forever, need to cancel it, cancel button does nothing, looks disabled
<Rcck2> task manager on xubuntu looks highly unacurate, it says CPU on 100% and its not bcos fan is no longer blowing after kill process
<Rcck2> either it shows very delayed data ot its just fully wonrg, i dont know
<Bashing-om> Rcck2: Swap hammered ? what shows terminal command ' free -m ' ?
<Rcck2> i dont know, i just shut it down, too much pain in the ass,
<Rcck2> why they do it so complex always on linux? i mean, there is no way to try to use a system like the windows double click and "next next next" ? ready for idiots
<Rcck2> and you are not limited to what appears or dont appears on the software manager
<Rcck2> otherwise.... oh manual reading on hwo to isntall
<Rcck2> how the hell a tar.gz must be isntalled? now you need to lose more time reading and trying commands
<bluecurve> Trying to install the bluecurve icon set, but when I unzip the file containing all of the .ico files to /usr/share/icons the option to switch to the new icon set does not appear in the settings manager icon tab. What am I doing wrong?
<bluecurve> I also tried creating a hidden .icons folder and unzipping it there in the home directory
<bluecurve> is .ico the wrong file format for icon sets?
#xubuntu 2019-09-01
<juju> hi frens
<Keres> when i close my laptop, or the screen blanks after 30min, i can't get it to wake up
<thaurwylth> Keres, probably somebody else knows these things better, but have you installed all the possible packages that are related to your model and motherboard manufacturer's hardware level power management?
<thaurwylth> I have a feeling that these problems pop up unexpectedly often with Linux. Sometimes the power management updates (and proper configurations) help.
<Prest0o> hi, any idea about why the same pendrive on a diferent computer, when i try to open it live, i get a different screen on the launch menu?
<Prest0o> in one computer i get the option to haver persistance and a more "beatiful" menu, and on the other is more "console" type selection and no persistance launch option is shown
#xubuntu 2020-08-24
<xu-help5w> Hello. I need help on my current Xubuntu 20.04.1. That is while I type in any window for example terminal. That window automatically close.
<xu-help5w> System specification : HP pavilion AU111tx Notebook. Synaptic Touchpad, i5 7200u pprocessor. 16GB RAM. 1TB HDD. Nvidia 940MX 2GB chip + Internal IntelHD 620.
<gnoob> If I had to speculate a guess maybe one of your alt or ctrl keys or something is acting up.  Have you cleaned your keyboard?  Or maybe replaced batteries?
<xu-help5w> Thank you for the response. No I have no Issues in other flavours of ubuntu. this issue is only in Xubuntu flavour
<xu-help5w> Is there a specific input libraries that I have to install ?
<gnoob> hopefully someone can help.
<xu-help5w> Ok sure.
<gnoob> have you tried pressing each key individually to see if one particular key causes it?
<xu-help5w> I think the SPACE key, Because each time when I type sudo then SPACE key it closes the window.
<xu-help5w> I have tried other distro's other than ubuntu also, I have encountered this issue only in Xubuntu.
<tobiasBora> Hello, I'd like to know, what is the recommended software manager in xubuntu? apt or snap? Notably, are apt repositories still maintained/up to date,
<tobiasBora> ?*
<tobiasBora> (I ask because in the doc they mention "gnome software" and apt, but I also read that xubuntu uses Ubuntu sofsware Management (snap I guess))
<tobiasBora> tccc-ç—qtsss
<tobiasBora> oups sorry for the last message
<gnrp> tobiasBora: Yeah, of course, apt is still maintained
<gnrp> Maybe somebody with more insight can tell you something otherwise, but I would say right now it is more of an either-or
<gnrp> snap is good to get stuff directly from the developer
<gnrp> and some stuff is only available via snap (chromium? Don't remember)
<gnrp> anyway, nothing you have to worry about. Take whatever source you find and prefer, and maybe one will be more up-to-date, but there is no official maintenance stop or so
<gnrp> e.g., I had audacity from the ubuntu sources, which was buggy and old, but the snap version works now
<diogenes_> gnrp, i had vice-versa, viber.deb and even flatkak worked but snap only crased whenever you login.
<diogenes_> crashed*
<gnrp> diogenes_: Hehe. So the snap was also the ubuntu snap or which one?
<diogenes_> Xubuntu 20.04 snap install viber-mpt (or something)
<gnrp> ah, ok. I have to say, I didn't understand the snap distribution completely anyway
<babu> hi
<gnrp> hi
<babu> how you doing gnrp
<babu> he gnrp are you there?
<xu-help19w> I'm a new Voyager 20.04 LTS user having just upgraded from Zorin OS 9. I'm trying to figure out the correct keyboard combination to get a multiple window spread on my desktop? On Zorin OS9 it was Win+W but that doesnt seem to work on Voyager? If anyone knows how to get the same result in Voyage it would be greatly appreciated. Thx JP
<pmjdebruijn> xu-help19w: this is #xubuntu though
<pmjdebruijn> but if voyager uses xfwm as well, http://www.keyxl.com/aaac887/409/Xfce-Window-Manager-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if xfwm does auto-rearranging of your windows though
<christophergray> nope
<xu-irc28w> Hi
<xu-irc28w> Is anyone online
<christophergray> yeah there are 57 people here
<xu-irc28w> I want to try another ubuntu based good looking os, What would you recommend
<christophergray> I hear elementary looks good
<christophergray> but I haven't tried it, I've been on Xubuntu since Gnome 2 went away on Debian.
#xubuntu 2020-08-25
<FedericoXubuntu> Hi everyone! :)  I'm currently using Xubuntu 20.04. I've installed a few snap applications, when I try to opening a url from a snap application (i.e. skype or slack) it looks like it starts a new firefox session (because it isn't customized as my default firefox session). What could the problem be?
<diogenes_> FedericoXubuntu, you probably have to play around with mimetype settings.
<FedericoXubuntu> Yeah I guessed so, I tried to look over the mimetype settings but couldn't find the issue
<tobiasBora> Hello, I'd like to install xubuntu on a cpu  AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor
<tobiasBora> However, I can't find if this processor is 32 bits or 64 bits. Indeed, if I type "lscpu", it's written that the arch is i686 (so 32 bits), but the CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<pmjdebruijn> tobiasBora: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pmjdebruijn> grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<pmjdebruijn> specifically
<tobiasBora> pmjdebruijn: grep lm gives some result (lm and lahf_lm in the flag line)
<pmjdebruijn> 'lm' means long mode, which means 64bit
<tobiasBora> pmjdebruijn: ok cool, thanks. But then, any idea why it's written "arch i686" which is supposed to be 32 bits? Is it the arch of the current system that is given here?
<tobiasBora> (I may installed a 32 bit version a while ago)
<pmjdebruijn> yes
<tobiasBora> oh ok cool, thanks a lot!
<pmjdebruijn> so that reflects your OS
<pmjdebruijn> at least in uname
<pmjdebruijn> not sure about lscpu, never used it
<tobiasBora> ok, thanks a lot for the help
<pmjdebruijn> but, regardless, it's easy enough to see of xubuntu 64bit boots or not
<tobiasBora> pmjdebruijn: sure, but I've a shitty bandwi
<tobiasBora> bandwith* here, so don't want to download 2 iso
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> well, it's very very likely 64bit will work for you
<tobiasBora> yep, thanks a lot
<tobiasBora> gnrp: sorry, I just saw your message today. Thanks a lot, good to know that apt is still on the road
<req> Hi. I know I can snap windows to quarters alt-dragging them to screen corners. Can I adjust the zones somehow? I often use a different window layouts, none of them the default quarters or halfsies.
<gnrp> req: I would recommend you to use a different window manager. There are dozens of tiling window managers that are made for exactly hat
<gnrp> that*
<req> I guess I could try that. I tried i3 and some others way back and the experience was not at all good
<req> Hmm, is it possible to use one of them inside xfce somehow?
<gnrp> same for me. As much as I like the concept of tiling, the software seemed to be trying hard to be nerd-only
#xubuntu 2020-08-26
<twenty3> lol my shell was strictly purchased for znc
<twenty3> oops
<twenty3> wroing window
<xubuntu14i> cool and good
#xubuntu 2020-08-27
<xu-help53w> hi
<xu-help53w> I need help regarding to xubuntu
<xu-help53w> Currently i am using windows 10 64 ,I want to replace it with xubuntu and use alternate softwares in it ,like libre office,Kdenlive.Is it possible in xubuntu to use it ?
<xu-help53w> currently i am using win 10 64 bit.
<Andrio> xu-help53w, sure?
<Andrio> I don't see why not
<pmjdebruijn> xu-help53w: you can run xubuntu from a live cd, without replacing your windows install immediately, I highly recommend playing around in the live cd environment first, to get a "feel" of things
<diogenes_> xu-help53w, for a quick look winthout even having the need to install it on a ISB stick, just try it out right in your browser by clicking start: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<xu-help53w> with live cd I can use/test  the said software  i.e  Kdenlive
<pmjdebruijn> you'll have to install it first, but given enough RAM sure... though given you'll be working with fairly large files and such. performance will probably not be great on the live cd
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> I'm experiencing rather regular session crashes ( system goes back to login screen) since upgrading to 20.04
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, look in .xfce4-session.verbose-log .xsession-errors journalctl -xb
<DarkTrick> Maybe someone can make some sense off of the log files? apport.log: https://pastebin.com/qW9VQt3r  syslog: https://pastebin.com/EfEKMgDM authlog: https://pastebin.com/cgDSX9Sh  crash happened at 19:59
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, where are those located?
<diogenes_> in /home/use show hidden
<diogenes_> also pam_kwallet.so? do do you have KDE too or KDE services enabled in session and startup advanced?
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, no .xfce4-session.verbose-log present. only .xsession-errors
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, @KDE: not knowingly
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, checked session and startup: no
<DarkTrick> xsession-errors looks like something: https://pastebin.com/4Ck8pnY5
<diogenes_> well id suggest you create a new user and see if it crashes too.
<diogenes_> but you have some KDE apps installed.
<DarkTrick> yes I do
<DarkTrick> but no services or the DE
<diogenes_> well that app is looking for KDE services.
<DarkTrick> journal -xb sounds like something is wrong wit xfce4-notifyd (?) https://pastebin.com/djqm2Ziy
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, which app?
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, no clue which app is that maybe dolphin but ok, if you want, try a new user.
<DarkTrick> diogenes_: where did you look for finding the KDE info?
<DarkTrick> and why would a user-app crash the whole system? shouldnt like... the kernel prevent that?
<brainwash> DarkTrick: "apport: report /var/crash/_usr_lib_xorg_Xorg.0.crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage DoS"
<xu-irc28w> hi! can anyone maybe tell, when the upgrade from 18.04.5 lts to 20.04.1 lts will probably be enabled? still not getting any notice :(  thanks a lot!
<DarkTrick> brainwash, that tells me, that a crash file should've been created, but it wasnt, because the file was already there?
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> either open and analysis the crash dump manually, or run "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_lib_xorg_Xorg.0.crash"
<brainwash> launchpad may reject the file though
<brainwash> xu-irc28w: I guess no one knows
<brainwash> xu-irc28w: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-upgrade-notification-delay
<xu-irc28w> brainwash thx!
<DarkTrick> brainwash: Thank you for the hint!
<Exterminador> so,  I'm using an AZERTY keyboard (French layout) and in Windows I can type `Ã` using AltGr
<Exterminador> so,  I'm using an AZERTY keyboard (French layout) and in Windows I can type `Ã` using AltGr+2 but not in Xubuntu. any ideas?
<Exterminador> unfortunately I'm tied to that keyboard layout (I'm a Portuguese working and living in France). in order to type certain characters, I need to open the character map and search for them
<Exterminador> I've tried to reconfigure the keyboard and make AltGr as compose-key but seems to have no effect
<diogenes_> Exterminador, run: ls ~/.config/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url
<Exterminador> as root or normal user?
<diogenes_> user
<Exterminador> as normal user says: ls: cannot access '/home/vitor/.config/autostart': No such file or directory
<diogenes_> that's unheard of.
<diogenes_> something is messed up on your syste.
<Exterminador> it's a new install from 3 days ago, more or less
<diogenes_> even on new install there is always ls ~/.config/autostart
<Exterminador> nonetheless I have the exact same issue in a laptop that had as
<Exterminador> 1st install Xubuntu 18.04
<Exterminador> I can't type some latin chars like à and ã normally
<Exterminador> on the old laptop there's no ~/.config/autostart eiter
<diogenes_> then it's tweaked and tainted because ls ~/.config/autostart should be there.
<Exterminador> all the images have been downloaded from the official Xubuntu website and I did not installed any third party stuff
<Exterminador> and all the installations completed w/o further errors except for the onboard keyboard on 1st launch
<Exterminador> I can reinstall Xubuntu, but I dont't think it would make any difference
<diogenes_> Exterminador, ok go to settings > session and startup > application autostart
<Exterminador> there are a few applications there
<diogenes_> is im-launch enabled?
<Exterminador> yep, it is
<diogenes_> ok wait a sec let me check something out.
<Exterminador> after uncheck and recheck all the programs that were checked, .config/autostart gets populated
<diogenes_> yeah i got it now how it works, it only gets populated after you add/remove something from the default list.
<Exterminador> I've been trying to "solve" this keyboard issue for some time already
<Exterminador> unfortunately I alaways ended up in failure
<diogenes_> Exterminador, ok run this: cat /etc/default/keyboard | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url
<Exterminador> https://termbin.com/i7kf
<diogenes_> so the main problem is that you cannot type characters as Ã?
<Exterminador> well, basically yes. French has support for chars like ç, é, è.. but not ã and á as example
<Exterminador> and those are kinda important in Portuguese
<Exterminador> and widely used in sentences
<diogenes_> so in windows you pick French and it can type ã and á, on Xubuntu you pick French and it doesn't type ã and á?
<Exterminador> basically, yes, that's the issue
<Exterminador> in Xubuntu I need to open the character map or use `Ctrl+Shift+U` followed of the unicode 00C3 for à and 00E3 for ã
<Exterminador> as example
<Exterminador> in Portuguese, to type á, you'd use (using my actual keyboard layout) AltGr+3+a
<Exterminador> I could try to install the Portuguese language in the system and see if it would work?
<Exterminador> although, as french falls into the Latin alphabet it should support those special chars out-of-the-box
<diogenes_> Exterminador, see this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/358/how-can-i-type-accented-characters-like-%C3%AB
<Exterminador> I've tried the compose key, as I've stated above. but the French keyboard layout by default is `Shit+2` inputs number 3. `AltGr+2` inputs the ~ directly and `3` inputs " on its own
<Exterminador> so, it doesn't work for me
<Exterminador> s/number 3/number 2/
<Exterminador> it does work for everything except Ãã
<diogenes_> Exterminador, use French (no dead keys) then composekey + shift + ~ + e
<diogenes_> Ẽ ) see zorks for ,e
<diogenes_> dammit
<diogenes_> works for me
<Exterminador> let me try it then
<Exterminador> what about Ã?
<diogenes_> Ã - with English keyboard
<diogenes_> Ã ) with French (nod ead keys) woks too
<Exterminador> doesn't work for me..
<diogenes_> so basically, you need to: 1) set layout with french (no dead keys) 2) (i setup Left CTRL as compose key) press simultaneously: LCtrl + Shift + ~ then after a milisecond press e or a
<diogenes_> Ẽ
<diogenes_> Ã
<diogenes_> ẽ
<diogenes_> ã
<diogenes_> works perfectly well just need some training :)
<Exterminador> well, the à and ã doesn't work for me
<Exterminador> I guess I'll need to use ā instead
<diogenes_> a is q on a qwerty keyboard.
<Exterminador> I'm using an azerty one
<Exterminador> so, yes. a=q
<diogenes_> ok it works here then it should work for you too, tey to disable im-launch from startup and reboot because it sometimes interferes.
<diogenes_> try*
<Exterminador> will do and retry
<Exterminador> well, seems that it still doesn't work for Ãã.. that's something I need to learn to live with
<Exterminador> diogenes_: thanks for the help anyway :)
<diogenes_> ã
<diogenes_> try English keyboard
<diogenes_> Ã
<Exterminador> I don't have one. it's a French one and it's AZERTY
<diogenes_> so if it work for English layout then you can easily switch between them, doesn't matter that it's Frensh, you can still use English A instead of q
<Exterminador> I think it's because of how the keyboards are made. they have 3 functions in just one key.. as example, number 3 is 3, ", #
<Exterminador> most of keyboards have only two functions
<Exterminador> when I try compose key + shift + ~ + a, the a isn't "printed" unless I hit it a second time
<diogenes_> what's the compose key?
<Exterminador> in my case, it's the Windows logo
<diogenes_> Exterminador, wait i might have found another workaround
<Exterminador> I'm all eyes :)
 * Exterminador phone, brb
<diogenes_> Exterminador, ok ping me when you're back.
<Exterminador> diogenes_: just got back
<Exterminador> perfect timing
<diogenes_> Exterminador, go to keyboard > application shortcuts
<Exterminador> yes?
<diogenes_> now first open the terminal and run: sudo apt install xdotool
<Exterminador> done
<diogenes_> now in application shortcuts click add
<Exterminador> done
<diogenes_> command: sh -c "sleep 1; xdotool type 'ã'"
<diogenes_> pick your key combination
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> so?
<Exterminador> hum
<Exterminador> seems to work..
<diogenes_> Exterminador, you can even minimize the delay with: sleep 0.3
<diogenes_> also setup the key combinations for any other characters you have troubles with.
<Exterminador> wow
<Exterminador> ãÃ
<Exterminador> works good :D
<diogenes_> nice
<Exterminador> diogenes_: tks a lot dude
<Exterminador> this will solve most of my typing problems from this keyboard
<diogenes_> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2020-08-28
<xu-help14w> Hi I have a question about the start-up process of Xubuntu
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anotheryou> Hi, I'm a bit new to linux still. Any way I could get the fix for this here earlier than with the next xubuntu release in ~oktober? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1838151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838151 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Poor quality audio with modern Bluetooth headsets in HSP/HFP. Missing wide band speech support." [Wishlist,In progress]
<anotheryou> In general, is there any way I should keep xubuntu updated between releases?
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<anotheryou> thanks diogenes_ . I'm up to date there :). Still would love to see this bug gone.
<miu5> Hi, im having a bit of an issue the passed 2 months or so.  Everytime i update my packages via apt-get, after that i notice that all my file associations are fucked.  I have to then manually go and re-associate mp4's to open up with a specific player, pdf's to open up with a specific pdf reader, and well, you can see where im going with this...  Can anyone tell me what is causing the file disassociation everytime i update? Xubuntu 18.04
<christophergray> miu5: update-desktop-database -v /usr/share/applications /usr/local/share/applications
<miu5> christophergray, if i try that - is it going to change any commands or settings *within* some of the "app.desktop" files here /usr/share/applications/ ?
<christophergray> miu5: it will just create new mimeinfo.cache files in those two directories
<christophergray> from the info in the .desktop files
<miu5> christophergray, ok, so is there a possibility that the mime.cache is corrupt?
<miu5> is that why its doing this all the time?
<christophergray> maybe there's something wrong with your XDG-DATA-DIRS so it is not finding your .desktop files on upgrade
<christophergray> most of your .desktop files are probably in those two directories, so I suggested specify them instead of use default for update-desktop-database
<diogenes_> miu5, is 'save session' enabled?
<miu5> diogenes_, if you are asking if the "Automatically save session on logout" checkbox is checked in the session & startup UI, its not.  Is that what you were referring to?
<diogenes_> that and also settings editor > xfce4-session > SaveOnExit must be disabled.
<miu5> diogenes_, yes that one's also disabled.
<diogenes_> also check the logs .xce4-session.verbose-log present. and .xsession-errors
<diogenes_> .xfce4-session.verbose-log*
<lisbeths> My webcam is not detected
<diogenes_> lisbeths, how do you know? builtin? usb? more info please.
<lisbeths> It is builtin to my laptop monitor
<lisbeths> I know because chrome says no camera detected and so does the cheese selfie app
<lisbeths> Sometimes it works and sometimes like now it does not detect. I have rebooted.
<diogenes_> sudo apt install guvcview
<diogenes_> see if it's detected there.
<lisbeths> Guvcview error no device found
<diogenes_> lisbeths, has it worked after system installation?
<lisbeths> Yes. let me actually try in a live environment.
<lisbeths> I will return
<lisbeths> I did a hard reboot and booted to my usb but my usb was borked so it booted into grub. Then I rebooted again into my hard disc to go and redownload the iso. Now the webcam works.
<lisbeths> I didn't jiggle the laptop monitor at all it is definitely a software issue, but now I have to reproduce it :(
<diogenes_> lisbeths, i wouldn't say "definitely".
<lisbeths> I mean not a connectivity issue in the wiring
<lisbeths> cause I did burn the back of this laptop on a stove
<lisbeths> but I hadn't adjusted the monitor at all during that reboot so I am fairly certain that it was forcing it to fully reboot the bios that had done it
<lisbeths> the thinkpad forums say to press fn + f6 for this model to enable the camera however they say that opens up a "menu" but that "menu" is for windows not for linux
<lisbeths> so I think perhaps there is some keybind I had hit on accident which had caused the camera to be disabled by the hardware itself
<diogenes_> nobody can tell for sure what the problem is unless a thorough diagnose will be made.
<lisbeths> yeah... well hopefully this "fix" of a super hard reboot is reproducable
<lisbeths> I cant test it anymore till the webcam fails again and thats rare
<lisbeths> oh well there's nothing left to do. Thank you for the help.
<diogenes_> IRC client for Emacs heh.
<miu5> christophergray, i tried that command, but i get an error:  Could not create cache file in "/usr/local/share/applications": Error opening directory ?/usr/local/share/applications?: No such file or directory
<miu5> i remember i used to have /usr/local/share/applications,  but now im a bit confused as to why that folder is missing..
<miu5> christophergray, am i supposed to run update-desktop-database with sudo ?
<miu5> also this error:   Could not create cache file in "/usr/share/applications": Permission denied
<christophergray> miu5: don't worry about the /usr/local/share/applications, it means you didn't install stuff from source
<christophergray> miu5: try 'sudo update-desktop-database -v'
<miu5> christophergray, it says lacks MimeType key for each one
<christophergray> I get the same thing here
<miu5> so does this seem like a bug though?
<christophergray> do you get a list to choose from if you do mimeopen -a /usr/share/alsa/utils.sh
<christophergray> I get a list of 17 apps
<miu5> christophergray, i get the following:
<miu5> WARNING: You don't seem to have any mimeinfo.cache files.
<miu5> Try running the update-desktop-database command. If you
<miu5> don't have this command you should install the
<miu5> desktop-file-utils package. This package is available from
<miu5> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/desktop-file-utils/
<miu5> Please choose an application
<miu5> sorry, here: https://bpa.st/raw/J45A
<christophergray> miu5: try it again after 'sudo update-desktop-database /usr/share/applications'
<christophergray> or better, ls -l /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache, or locate mimeinfo.cache
<christophergray> print $XDG_DATA_DIRS/applications
<miu5> christophergray, doing ls -l cmd it found it -rw------- 1 root root Aug 28 18:58 /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<miu5> and when you said i should try it again after 'sudo update-desktop-database /usr/share/applications',   i did, and i got the same result. as in the link i sent you
<christophergray> mine has -rw-r--r-- permissions
<christophergray> looks like you need to change the permissions to 644
<christophergray> miu5: sudo chmod a+r /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<christophergray> ls -l /usr/share/ | grep applications
<christophergray> should show drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  12288 Aug 28 13:17 applications/
<christophergray> apt policy desktop-file-utils  should show  *** 0.23-1ubuntu3.18.04.2 500  on xubuntu 18.04
<Bashing-om> !info desktop-file-utils bionic
<ubottu> desktop-file-utils (source: desktop-file-utils): Utilities for .desktop files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23-1ubuntu3.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 250 kB
<xu-help52w> evening
<xu-help52w> im newbie switch from windows to linux and encountered a problem
<xu-help52w> id like to stream from laptop to tv like i did on windows,is there an easy way to do this?
<miu5> christophergray, do you know what wouldve changed my permissions?
<christophergray> could have been the installer for the output of this command: ls -c /usr/share/applications | grep desktop | head -1
<christophergray> miu5: or a buggy file system implementation, I just use ext4 here
<christophergray> miu5: those are just wild guesses, though
<miu5> christophergray, you still there?
<christophergray> miu5: I'm back
<miu5> christophergray, what do you mean by "could have been the installer for the output of this command: ls -c /usr/share/applications | grep desktop | head -1"   ?
<christophergray> miu5: that shows the program last updated
<miu5> christophergray, oh ok, but how do i know what was the program that changed the permissions? because i dont know when this even happened..
<miu5> i mean is it possible to see when the permissions was changed?
<christophergray> I don't really understand permissions much.  Are things working now?
<miu5> christophergray, im also not sure if it should really show drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  12288 Aug 28 13:17 applications/ as you said... because i tried it on a fresh VM now and the VM says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16346 Jul 17 15:23 /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<miu5> well, no.. i mean i havent changed the permissions yet, cause i dont know what the actual default permissions should be..
<christophergray> the drwxr-xr-x is for the folder '/usr/share/applications'
<miu5> oh ok
<christophergray> but that is probably okay since you can run apps
<miu5> ok my '/usr/share/applications' is fine.. it wasnt modified
<christophergray> the mimeinfo.cache needs to be readable by you, to work for you
<miu5> do you think because the /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache has wrong permissions thats why it keeps reverting back to default after apt-get update everytime ?.
<christophergray> is there something in the mimeinfo.cache, sudo cat /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
#xubuntu 2020-08-29
<christophergray> my guess there is but thunar and xfce4-terminal, etc. can't read it signed into your user account
<miu5> christophergray, yes all the file associations i see
<christophergray> might be some clues here: thunar admin:///var/crash &
<miu5> christophergray, is it safe to delete mimeinfo.cache? and recreate it?
<christophergray> miu5: yes, I think we already did that
<christophergray> miu5: what is the creation time if you ls -l
<miu5> with 'sudo update-desktop-database /usr/share/applications'  this recreates it?
<miu5> yes the creation time is today..
<miu5> if it recreated it, then why did the permission change tho :/
<christophergray> miu5: yes, and it should with just 'sudo update-desktop-database'
<christophergray> I'm curious if you repair the permissions if they will stay repaired
<christophergray> miu5: also I think xubuntu keeps file associations in some other place but I don't remember where
<miu5> i changed it to 644 now.
<miu5> christophergray, a while ago, i changed all my home permissions to 600 , but this has nothing to do with home, so i dont know why its affected. is there any links to mimeinfo.cache ?
<miu5> christophergray, i mean everything else under /usr/share/applications is 644.. so i dont get it
<miu5> the question is now, how do i test if this is not gonna default all my file associations back to default?
<miu5> The good news is when i do 'mimeopen -a /usr/share/alsa/utils.sh'    it no longer throws a warning now, and it asks me to choose a file to view it with
<miu5> i mean asks me to choose a program to view it with
<christophergray> ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list might override the mimeinfo.cache maybe
<miu5> christophergray, i dont have ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<christophergray> my defaults.list only has four apps in it
<christophergray> and I don't have a mimeapps.list
<miu5> i also dont have a mimeapps.list
<miu5> christophergray, defaults.list is under /usr/share/applications/ as a link
<christophergray> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14037 Aug 26 06:57 /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<miu5> christophergray, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Apr 28 01:46 /usr/share/applications/defaults.list -> /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<christophergray> mine doesn't seem to be a link, and the one in /etc/gnome dates to 2017
<miu5> ok i dont know why i have 777 on that one though.
<miu5> are you on 18.04 ?
<christophergray> yes I'm on 18.04 with a bunch of ppas though with latest xfce for example
<miu5> christophergray, ok, well i have to go now.. so im gonna have to continue with this tomorrow. thanks for your help though
<christophergray> too permissive, you should change /etc/gnome/defaults.list to 644
<miu5> thanks christophergray
<Kraus> Hello! Someone from #ubuntustudio recommended I try asking here. How can I get Numlock set at the Login panel once X starts with Ubuntu Studio/XFCE?
<Bashing-om> Kraus: My box, that is a Bios option.
<Kraus> BIOS is set, but once it gets to unlock my disk, it shuts off.
<Kraus> Once the disk is decrypted, systemd does its thing, and it stays off even at the login panel. Not sure what or why Ubuntu decides to just undo it when the OS starts.
<Kraus> ( Bashing-om )
<Bashing-om> Kraus: Sorry, I do not know where else the num lock could be affected :(
<Kraus> There are a slew of different possible solutions I found online, though they seem to vary by distro and version. Things keep getting placed in different places, etc.
<xu-irc55w> Hello everyone. So, I had an old computer with Xubuntu 15.04 on it, and I tried to make it go directly to 18.04 using this solution : https://nelsonslog.wordpress.com/2020/02/21/upgrading-from-an-unsupported-ubuntu/ . Now I've bricked my computer, and when it normally loads, all I can use is the terminal. However, I cannot use sudo mode (they
<xu-irc55w> propose to sudo apt-get install sudo), and I don't have an internet connection on it. Is there a way to be able to salvage the files that are on it ?
<xu-irc55w> I've tried with an usb, that appears, but again, I cannot mount it. Most of the solutions I found proposed commands that the prompt asked to "apt-get install".
<tomreyn> !recovery | xu-irc55w
<ubottu> xu-irc55w: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> xu-irc55w: your goal should be to backup and install a supported release.
<xu-irc55w> yes, it is my goal
<tomreyn> recovery gan get you a root shell with relevant file systems mounted without needing to use sudo
<tomreyn> gan -> can
<xu-irc55w> so, in the recovery menu, use the dpkg ?
<xu-irc55w> from the grub boot recovery mode ?
<tomreyn> you didnt read the wiki, yet
<tomreyn> oh maybe you did, sorr
<tomreyn> y
<tomreyn> yes, you select the ".... (Recovery)" option from grub menu to boot it, and then, on the recovery menu, you have a couple options. the dpkg option would try to solve apt issues. i'm not sure it would help you, but it won't hurt.
<tomreyn> you should probably do a file system check, and, maybe try some of the other options, too, and then start the root shell
<tomreyn> step 7 etc.
<xu-irc55w> to backup, I should follow that ? https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/backups-shell-scripts
<xu-irc55w> (So far, I've redone the 3s steps, including the whole 9 one.)
<tomreyn> xu-irc55w: i guess i would just connect external storage, ensure there's a good file system on it, such as ext4, then mount it and use the    tar czf /mnt/thatexternalmount /path/to/directory/to/backup/ /path/to/directory/to/also/backup          command to create an archive on the external storage
<xu-irc55w> Well, I suppose I just need to get my "access-your-private-data.desktop" to an external drive.
<xu-irc55w> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> the above command would expect that you mounted the external storage at /mnt/thatexternalmount beforehand
<tomreyn> oh if you have a "access-your-private-data.desktop" file then you seem to have an encrypted home directory, i think
<tomreyn> (ecryptfs)
<xu-irc55w> oh yes, indeed
<xu-irc55w> I don't know why I forgot to mention it.
<tomreyn> ecryptfs-mount-private  would normally get you access to it
<xu-irc55w> yes, but I get an error
<xu-irc55w> not setup properly
<tomreyn> that's most likely not the full error message
<tomreyn> also provide the full command oyu ran
<tomreyn> the encrypted home directory is likely also why you could not access your files from the live system earlier.
<xu-irc55w> ok, itr succeeded, it went into /tmp/ecryptfs
<xu-irc55w> I indeed didn't use the correct command, and the last one I used was ecryptfs-recover-private
<tomreyn> glad it worked out now
<xu-irc55w> tomreyn: well, I guess it'll still take a long time before it completes. I should've maybe gone for rsync -ah --progress instead of cp. Anyway, I'll probably be able to deal with it now. Thanks a lot for your help, and your patience.
<u_> afternoon everyone
<tomreyn> xu-irc55w: you're welcome!
<u_> just installed xubuntu 20.04 and I am running into a show stopper that perhaps someone could direct me to where I could find the solution.
<tomreyn> xu-irc55w: i hope the target file system is one which knows of unix acls
<tomreyn> i.e. not fat or ntfs or something
<tomreyn> hi u_
<u_> tomreyn: hi
<xu-irc55w> I followed your advice and formatted it in ext4
<xu-irc55w> Hello. :)
<tomreyn> xu-irc55w: good. and it's got enough capacity, too?
<u_> problem, 2 monitors.  I've set the one in front of me to be the primary, and the one to the *left* to be the secondary.  Unfortunately xfce puts the panel, and starts all the programs on the secondary monitor?
<tomreyn> indeed, rsync could have been a bit faster, it's just a bit more difficult to use, which is why i suggested tar.
<tomreyn> u_: i don't really have a suggestion for you other than to ensure the system is fully up to date, and if, after a reboot, this still occurs, to look for matching bug reports, which may contain workarounds.
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<xu-irc55w> Well, for the size, I hope it is, I kinda checked but it was many hours ago. Should've gone tar indeed.
<u_> where would I look for bug reports?
<xu-irc55w> tomreyn: it just ended, I'm gonna check it up.
<tomreyn> u_: on launchpad. i'm not sure which package it is, though.
<tomreyn> u_: the xrandr suggestion here could probably check with the positioning https://askubuntu.com/questions/62681/how-do-i-setup-dual-monitors-in-xfce
<tomreyn> u_: in case you are using the nvidia proprietary graphics driver, you may need to configure displays using its nvidia-settings application instead
<u_> tomreyn: nvidia driver says right is primary, arander says right is primary, xubuntu Display says right is primary.  Xubuntu *still* treats _left_ as primary :/
<tomreyn> hmm, that's unfortunate. i don't know what else to suggest, though.
<u_> tomreyn: same problem back in 16.04 (was why I had to switch to Kubuntu)  I had hoped that Xubuntu had fixed this problem by now. :(
<xu-irc55w> Tomreyn: see you around, and thanks again !
<Pipeline79> Hi, is the wayland server included with xubuntu?
<diogenes_> wayland doesn't work on Xfce.
<tomreyn> hi Pipeline79. xwayland is available, you can install it. i do not know how well xfce works with it
<tomreyn> oh diogenes_ knows :)
<Pipeline79> Hi, i wanted to try out a compositor and didn't if or what wayland packages i'd need to install 1st
<Pipeline79> *know*
<Pipeline79> I think diogenes is right about xfce
<Pipeline79> tomreyn i thought xwayland was for running xclients once wayland was already installed, sort of a backwards compatibility thing?
<tomreyn> Pipeline79: yes, xwayland lets you run software which was not written specifically for wayland on wayland. like ... almost all software with a gui that exists nowadays.
<Pipeline79> tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> but it doesn't work for everything, and changes will often still be needed to the software that was originally written for X
<Pipeline79> Does xubuntu have weston? Sorry i'm away from my computer. It's 18.04
<tomreyn> is this software available? yes. will it work with xfce? no.
<Pipeline79> I don't want it to work with xfce, I'm trying out a different window manager that depends on wayland, but i don't know what the extra packages that i need to add to an xubuntu installation are.  This 'compositor' (wio) is not a package, i have to build it.
<Pipeline79> Presumably i need the wayland eqv of xorg-server.  Or a wayland meta package, what's that called?  All the ubuntu guides refer to ubuntu that has this already.  But I don't think i need to completely reinstall.
#xubuntu 2020-08-30
<miu5> hi, i have just done an upgrade of my packages, one of which was firefox, then i realized firefox was set as the default program to open .jpg and .png files. what could have caused this?   This type of thing happens often after each update of packages.
<miu5> I must clarify though that opening .jpg's and .png's from the Desktop opens with the picture viewer i had already set.  It seems to only affect it when opening the pictures *within* Dolphin File Manager
<tomreyn> miu5: when you right-click on a .jpg or .png file in dolphin, can you set (maybe in properties), the application used to open these files?
<miu5> tomreyn, yes and i do but when the next apt-get update comes, depending on what is updated. the mime-type defaults keep changing different apps.  and i dont know what to look at to fix this issue.  The only thing i can tell you is a few months ago i changed my home permissions to 700 dirs & 600 files.
<tomreyn> that's quite restrictive, though i don't assuem this would cause it, if it's just in your home
<tomreyn> i wouldn't know how to prevent the default mime-type handlers from changing.
<qdb> hello . autologin worked, but after some restarts, stopped . enabling no password to login in user settings helped a little:there is only submit button instead of password field now. how to fix it?
<qdb> xubuntu 20.04, all updates installed
<diogenes_> qdb, what is the expected result?
<qdb> desktop should appear immediately
<diogenes_> without asking for password?
<qdb> yes
<qdb> it is named autologin, did not you know about it?!
<diogenes_> nope, first day using Xubuntu.
<qdb> diogenes_ it was also in windows, in earlier versions
<qdb> maybe still possible
<diogenes_> qdb, settings editor > xfce4-session > SaveOnExit is it ticked on?
<qdb> no
<qdb> as i know it is for saving applications
<qdb> ie restarting them after restart, as they were
<qdb> i asked it in https://github.com/canonical/lightdm/issues/142
<diogenes_> qdb, run: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share url
<qdb> diogenes_  http://termbin.com/dnj2
<diogenes_> adand the output of: whoami
<qdb> user
<diogenes_> sudo apt reinstall lightdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<qdb> diogenes_ it started to work by itself
<dreamon> hello. using a thinkpad E15. It has a real middle mouse. pressing on it, it paste text. I only want it to function as middleclick. no pasting stuff. how can i do this?
<diogenes_> qdb, did you run the reinstall command?
<qdb> after long period of being off it worked, then after one restart
<qdb> and now after another restart it again does not work
<qdb> diogenes_ no, no reinstall nor reconf yet
<qdb> this time i pressed enter on grub timeout
<qdb> try again without pressing enter and making sure mouse does not move, and it again stopped on login form
<qdb> tried just sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and has not helped
<qdb> i do not remember your commands exactly
<qdb> i am in webchat
<diogenes_> sudo apt reinstall lightdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<qdb> it started to work
<qdb> after i tried this command
<qdb> one more restart, and it still works
<qdb> one more restart, and it still works
<qdb> thank you
<kazzmir> https://xubuntu.org/release/20-04/ the torrent link for 64-bit programs is broken on this page, its missing the .1 in 20.04.1
<pikh> Hello! I have installed xubuntu 18.04 on Samsung XE500C13 Chromebook while fully de-installing Google Chrome. I managed to fix sound drivers, but I can not make touchpad work. The laptop recognises mouse and it works normally. I want to make touchpad work though. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<Bashing-om> pikh: Seen this guide: https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-touchpad-not-working-linux/ ?
